# # Neuer BIKEPARK - Bikepark Braunlage



## Resendisback (17. Januar 2009)

*Am Wurmberg entsteht ein Dorado für Mountainbiker*

*BRAUNLAGE. *
Eine Vision wird Wirklichkeit: Am Wurmberg entsteht ein Mountainbike-Downhill-Park, der auf einzelnen seiner sieben Strecken sogar europaweit seinesgleichen suchen wird. Gerade auch im Verbund mit den Bike-Parks Hahnenklee und Schulenberg und der Volksbank-Arena Harz werden Harz-Urlaube für die stetig wachsende Zahl der Mountainbiker so zum attraktiven Pflichtprogramm.
Die sieben Strecken, die so genannten Trails, nutzen dabei den Vorteil, den höchsten Berg Niedersachsens als Arena zu haben: Der längste Parcours wird stolze 4,5 Kilometer lang, soll Weltcup-Charakter bekommen und damit die längste Weltcup-Abfahrt Europas werden.
Herausforderungen, die die wahren Fans in Scharen locken sollten. Das gerade große Aufgaben locken, zeigt sich auch beim Mountainbike-Cup Harz, dessen Marathon am Wurmberg als Königsdisziplin die Biker geradezu magisch anzieht.
Der Downhill-Park wird jedoch kein Reservat für Spitzensportler. Ganz im Gegenteil: Die gesamte Anlage ist in das Gesamtkonzept für den Wurmberg eingebunden und folgerichtig ebenso für die ganze Familie wie für Freizeitsportler und bis hin zu den Top-Fahrern geplant.
Zunächst einmal wird am Wurmberg jedoch kräftig investiert. Auf 240.000 Euro werden die Gesamtinvestitionen beziffert, mit 50 Prozent fördert das Land Niedersachsen das Vorhaben, die andere Hälfte trägt die Wurmberg-Seilbahn-Gesellschaft.bc


Quelle: http://www.goslarsche.de/gz/special...o%20f%FCr%20Mountainbiker&id=11688&showit=yes


Bitte eure Kommentare dazu abgeben!


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. Januar 2009)

Gibt's schon einen Zeitplan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (17. Januar 2009)

In der direkten Goslarschen Zeitung steht noch mehr, werde ich eventuell noch hinzufügen.

Es werden diese Saison schon Strecken fahrbar sein!


----------



## H.R. (17. Januar 2009)

..Ich habe sowas ähnliches über den Wurmberg schon vor einem Jahr hier mal geschrieben und wurde von zig Leuten übelst mit negativen Nachrichten bzw. Antworten belöffelt......aber das ist ja wie bekannt Schnee von gestern......
Ich freue mich das es langsam am Wurmberg beginnt.....es kann für alle Biker echt was feines werden....
Freue mich auf die ersten rides.......Rock on ;o)


----------



## Resendisback (17. Januar 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> ..Ich habe sowas ähnliches über den Wurmberg schon vor einem Jahr hier mal geschrieben und wurde von zig Leuten übelst mit negativen Nachrichten bzw. Antworten belöffelt......aber das ist ja wie bekannt Schnee von gestern......
> Ich freue mich das es langsam am Wurmberg beginnt.....es kann für alle Biker echt was feines werden....
> Freue mich auf die ersten rides.......Rock on ;o)




Lag wohl daran, dass es falsche Informationen waren ? 

Wäre klasse, wenn ihr nochmal ein paar Kommentare schreiben würdet 

Was würdet Ihr euch eigentlich wünschen, was noch kein Park hat.. also an Inhalten einer Strecke ?


----------



## argh (17. Januar 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> ...es kann für alle Biker echt was feines werden....
> Freue mich auf die ersten rides....



Hmm... Da macht sich schon die Skepsis breit: Das Vorhaben klingt interessant. Ohne Zweifel. Bleibt abzuwarten, wie es die Harzer diesmal anstellen, es in das größtmöglichste Desaster zu verwandeln. 

Merke: "das Gegenteil von Gut ist gut gemeint". Natürlich wäre es phantastisch, wenn es einen Park im Harz geben würde, an den (zumindest an einem Wochenende im Jahr) die Massen pilgern um Downhill auf Worldcup-Niveau zu erleben. Aber: wie lange soll das dauern? Welche Unterstützung wird erwartet oder vorausgesetzt? 

Die MTB-Arena klingt von der Idee her auch nicht schlecht, nur will in der leblosen Einöde kein Mensch länger als nötig bleiben. Und die Touren sind auch alles andere als reizvoll. Hätte man sie nur in die andere Richtung ausgewählt- aber da hatten diverse Institutionen ja auch noch mitzuentscheiden. 

Und dann gleich von WC-Downhill zu schwärmen... Hmm... Ich weiß ja nicht. Vielleicht hätte es ja auch gereicht, den Park erstmal entspannter anzupreisen anstatt ihn gleich in den Himmel zu loben.

Aber: ich lass mich natürlich gern positiv überraschen!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Januar 2009)

Und wo soll das sein?


----------



## TZR (17. Januar 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Und wo soll das sein?



Keine Ahnung, das steht nirgends.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Januar 2009)

Ja toll, ne genaue Adresse wäre super. Am Wumberg und weiter?


----------



## TZR (17. Januar 2009)

Am Amtsweg 5


----------



## argh (17. Januar 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ja toll, ne genaue Adresse wäre super. Am Wumberg und weiter?



Und so fängt´s schon an: Propaganda machen und noch nichmal mit konkreten Infos kommen außer:

"Es werden diese Saison schon Strecken fahrbar sein!" und den unmotivierten Infos aus der GZ vom 17.01.09. Dass kann ja heiter werden.  Bitte jammert bei einer solchen Planung dann aber nicht über ein schwaches Geschäft. Und es bleibt wirklich zu hoffen, dass die Leute von einfach runter damit nix zu tun bekommen- die disqualifizieren sich schon von selbst mit ihrem eigentümlichen Humor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (18. Januar 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Und so fängt´s schon an: Propaganda machen und noch nichmal mit konkreten Infos kommen



BRAUNLAGE, wie ja oben steht. 
Die Wurmberg-Seilbahn ist in Braunlage und führt unmittelbar auf den Wurmberg.
Sicherlich wird es in Zukunft noch genauere Infos geben, ist halt der erste Bericht dazu, dass sich endlich was tut 

Und die Daten von "einfach runter" sind nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## speci05 (18. Januar 2009)

Eine tolle Idee! 

Die Grundvoraussetzung sind ja wohl die besten am Wurmberg im Harz. In Norddeutschland.....Der Lift und die Höhe. 

Und es scheinen ja Leute anzupacken (so hoffe ich), die keine Zauderer und Bedenkenträger sind.

Ich finde es gut, dass man einen konkurrenzfähigen Park installieren will und dadurch auch Professionalität beweist. Die Infrastruktur (Hotels, etc.) ist ja vorhanden. Macht es richtig und nicht halb...aber professionell. Von heißer Luft können nur die wenigsten überleben.

Wenn man bedenkt wie andere Bikeparks in Deutschland, die jeweiligen Regionen in die Öffentlichkeit rücken konnten....auch im positven und sympathischen Sinne.

Auch wieder eine Chance dem "normalen Volk" die Begeisterung von Mountainbiken, Freeriden und dem "Downhill" nahe zu bringen. Ob als Zuschauer oder als Mitwirkenden. Das Verständnis, die Akzeptanz füreinander wird wachsen...wenn nicht schon vorhanden.

Somit wäre es auch wichtig, einen fließenden Übergang zu haben von leichten und schweren Abfahrten zu erstellen, um sich kontinuierlich weiterentwickeln zu können. Wie es ja offensichtlich auch in Planung ist. Auch hier wieder.

Leichte Abfahrten können auch anspruchsvolle naturbelassene Trails sein, wie man sie als "normaler" Mountainbiker immer wieder sucht und nur "selten" findet.  Auch die kann man zur Not perfekt "gestalten" und  jeder kann sich "seine individuelle Linie" suchen.

Der Park muß dann aber natürlich auch Weltcup-Niveau leisten können.

Ich drück dem Park alle Daumen, auch das er möglichst vielfältig und mit größtmöglicher Professionalität erstellt wird!

__________________________________________________________
think positive


----------



## bodo bagger (18. Januar 2009)

na ja es ist die rede von woldcuptauglicher strecke... und nicht vom worldcup... dazu gehört noch bisschen mehr. 
so ne veranstaltung wie nen wc dürfte mit einem finanzierungsbedarf von unter 300.000 eur wohl nicht zu machen sein. ob sich dafür im harz die entsprechenden sponsoren finden lassen bezweifle ich mal stark. zumal die masse nicht direkt davon profitiert. bestes beispiel ist der ehemalige wc in willigen. nach zwei jahren war dort auch schluss, obwohl mit dem festival im hintergrund genug finanzielles potential da war....

zum thema 4,5 km lange strecke. dazu sollte man das profil des berges kennen... erst mal klingen 400hm sehr viel, gerechnet auf 4,5km sind das im schnitt aber gerade mal 88 hm auf einen kilometer strecke, was dann schon wieder sehr flach ist. dazu kommt, dass besonders im unteren streckenteil das profil erhebliche gegenanstiege von bis zum 50m aufweist... 
schladming hat von ganz oben bis unten 4,8km bei 1000hm, mal so als vergleich.... 
bevor man sich hier mit superlativen bewirft, sollte man vielleicht erst mal sehen was realistisch machbar ist. Vorallem sollten am streckenbau auch leute beteiligt werden, die ahnung vom dh haben und nicht leute, die der meinung sind, man könne snowboard erfahrungen auf nen bikepark ummünzen..

afaik orientieren sich die 4,5km dabei am routing der monsterrollerstrecke.... die eher anspruchslos ist. inwieweit sich der naturschutz von einer streckenführung unter der seilbahn überzeugen lässt weiss leider keiner...


@H.R. das "belöffeln" wie du es nennst, hast du dir seinerzeit auch redlich verdient mit deinen sehr proffesionellen kommentaren.. denk mal drüber nach. hast du dir sehr viele freunde gemacht damit und im bezug auf eure firma "einfach runter" hervorragende werbung gemacht.

ansonsten wünsche ich dem park größtmöglichen erfolg, auch aus eigennutz, da ich ja kurz um die ecke wohne.
glauben werd ich es erst, wenn ich es mit eigenen augen gesehen habe... 
dafür hat sich der bikepark wurmberg in den letzten jahren schon viel zu sehr zum running gag entwickelt, als dass man ob eines artikels in der gz gleich alles glauben sollte.


----------



## wurmberg (19. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht wird es Zeit, dass von hier aus Braunlage einmal etwas zu den Spekulationen rund um den Wurmberg richtig gestellt wird. Wir haben schon lange die Vorstellung gehabt, hier einen bikepark zu etablieren, anpacken konnten wir das Projekt bisher aus umwelt- und naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen noch nicht. 
Jetzt endlich ist es soweit, wir werden nach dem Winter 2008/09 hier am Berg mit dem Bau beginnen. 
Die Planung beinhaltet: neben der Talstation der Wurmbergseilbahn einen kleinen Übungsparcour mit freeride, singletrail, northshore und biker-x-Strecken. 
Am südlichen Teilbereich des Berges (oft in sichtbarer Nähe zur Seilbahn, Fahrgäste wollen so etwas unbedingt auch sehen können), an der Bergstation beginnend, je eine downhill- und eine freeride/slopstyle-Strecke von je ca. 3.500m Länge. 
Diese drei trails  wollen wir versuchen, bis zum Frühsommer d.J. (Pfingsten?!), und dann möglichst mit einer großen Fete, zu eröffnen. 

Die weiteren Abfahrten verlaufen ebenfalls vom Gipfel aus auf der Nord- und Nordostseite des Berges hinab. 
Hier kommt eine downhill-Strecke von ca. 4.500m hin, die so gebaut werden soll, dass hier ggf. auch mal Weltcup gefahren werden kann. Wir wollen uns diese Option offen halten! Entscheidend für Euch wird sein, dass diese Abfahrt eben auch recht anspruchsvoll sein wird. 
Ein singletrail mit ca. 4.000 - 4.500m Länge, in dem auch ein Bereich für "parallel fahren" mit eingebaut wird, einen north-shore (ca. 800m) und  eine dirt-line (ca. 1.500m), dieses alles mit einer Vielzahl an Hindernissen runden das Angebot ab. Dazu ist es an zwei Stellen möglich, von Strecken der Süd- auf Strecken der Ostseite zu wechseln bzw. anders herum. 
Keine einzige dieser diversen Abfahrten gibt es bisher, die vorhandene Monsterroller-Strecke hat außer zeitweilig sichtbarer Nähe damit nichts weiter zu tun (evtl. nur zur Überquerung). 
In den Strecken nehmen wir überall das natürliche Gelände mit diversen Falllinien an, Steilhänge und Steinfelder inklusive - es wird sicherlich nicht langweilig an diesem hügeligen, steinigen Berg... 
Wir werden diese Abfahrten allesamt bis zum frühen Herbst fertig stellen, so ist die Planung. 
In die Seilbahn werden Transportgestelle (wie für die großen Monsterroller) eingebracht, die die bikes auf den Berg bringen. Die Fahrer gondeln mit den Kabinen hinauf. 
Es gibt Einzelfahrten, 3-, 4-Std., Tages- und Mehrtageskarten, exakt so wie sie sich beim Wintersport bereits schon lange bewährt haben (siehe www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de; hierreise). 
Gebaut werden soll mit Leuten, die etwas davon verstehen. Zudem mit Helfern, die aus diesem Sport kommen - wissen, was benötigt wird und Spaß macht. 
Es wird allerdings auch kein "Beton-Park", sondern er wird nahezu vollständig aus natürlichen Baustoffen erstellt werden - dazu tolle Aussichten. Konstruktive Anregungen von Euch nehmen wir gerne auf, wir wollen diesen Park ja für Euch bauen. 
Der Grundgedanke aber wird auch sein: Abfahrten von leicht über mittel bis schwer. Anfänger, die das downhillen auch erlernen möchten, sollen hier nämlich ebenfalls herzlich willkommen sein. 
Hotels, Pensionen und auch Ferienwohnungen in direkter Nähe zum DH-Einstieg am Berg stehen für Biker samt Gerät auch schon bereit mit z.T. besonderem Angebot in ihren Häusern.
Wir freuen uns jedenfalls auf diese neue Herausforderung und auf Euch. Also, packen wir´s an!


----------



## bodo bagger (19. Januar 2009)

Mensch der Berg ruft... (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)

Danke für die klaren, offenen Worte und Informationen. Damit ist etwas Licht ins Dunkel gekommen. 
Freue mich schon auf das Frühjahr und bin gern bereit meinen Teil zum gelingen des Unternehmens beizutragen.

Danke und viel Glück


----------



## juweb (19. Januar 2009)

Klingt gut. Drücke die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_ride (19. Januar 2009)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt! Der Harz hat ja einiges Nachzuholen in dieser Richtung 
www.trailtech.de


----------



## TZR (19. Januar 2009)

Gibt es noch Infos zum angedachten Verbundticket? Oder kommt das 2009 sowieso noch nicht?


----------



## wurmberg (19. Januar 2009)

Wir haben bzgl. eines Verbundtickets mit Hahnenklee und Schulenberg bereits Vorgespräche geführt und sind uns darüber, ein solches Ticket  einzuführen, eigentlich auch schon einig. Wir werden dieses Angebot in den nächsten Wochen nochmals gemeinsam besprechen und wir denken, dass der Einführung für Sommer 2009 nichts mehr im Wege steht. Es wird sicherlich ein 1-Tagesticket und alternativ 1-2 verschiedene Mehrtagestickets geben. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch Thale irgendwann noch mit ins Boot.


----------



## Resendisback (19. Januar 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Wir haben bzgl. eines Verbundtickets mit Hahnenklee und Schulenberg bereits Vorgespräche geführt und sind uns darüber, ein solches Ticket  einzuführen, eigentlich auch schon einig. Wir werden dieses Angebot in den nächsten Wochen nochmals gemeinsam besprechen und wir denken, dass der Einführung für Sommer 2009 nichts mehr im Wege steht. Es wird sicherlich ein 1-Tagesticket und alternativ 1-2 verschiedene Mehrtagestickets geben. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch Thale irgendwann noch mit ins Boot.



schön das Sie auch ins Forum gefunden haben. 

Sind eigentlich für 2009 auf dem Wurmberg, wenn die ersten Strecken stehen, Rennen geplant wie z.B IXS Cup ?


----------



## bodo bagger (19. Januar 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> schön das Sie auch ins Forum gefunden haben.
> 
> Sind eigentlich für 2009 auf dem Wurmberg, wenn die ersten Strecken stehen, Rennen geplant wie z.B IXS Cup ?



mach doch mal langsam. erstmal strecke bauen, einfahren, erfahrungen sammeln...

das fenster für die ixs cup planung ist doch bestimmt schon zu, da e-kategorie rennen zweck terminabstimmung bis zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt an die uci gemeldet werden müssen. da haben doch höherkategorisierte termine blockrechte gegenüber anderen terminen.

potential zum ixs cup ist dazu ist aber bestimmt da.


----------



## argh (19. Januar 2009)

Ich bin gespannt- das Geschriebene klingt schonmal sehr gut!


----------



## Resendisback (19. Januar 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> mach doch mal langsam. erstmal strecke bauen, einfahren, erfahrungen sammeln...
> 
> das fenster für die ixs cup planung ist doch bestimmt schon zu, da e-kategorie rennen zweck terminabstimmung bis zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt an die uci gemeldet werden müssen. da haben doch höherkategorisierte termine blockrechte gegenüber anderen terminen.
> 
> potential zum ixs cup ist dazu ist aber bestimmt da.



Jap, das denke ich auch  Könnte ne schöne cup-Strecke werden


----------



## copy_paste (20. Januar 2009)

Es ist wirklich gutzuheißen, dass sie als Betreiber/Planer hier ins Forum gefunden haben.
Es ist sicherlich in aller Interesse das man sich bei der Planung der Strecken in einem gewissen Maß absprechen kann, denn nichts ist schlimmer als einen neuen Park zu bauen, welcher den Leuten die ihn nutzen wollen nicht zusagt.

Viele User und da schließe ich mich ein, hier sind mit Sicherherheit mit viel Tatendrang und Hilfsbereitschaft gerne bereit auch mit anzupack.

Aus so einem vielversprechenden Gebiet mit der gegebenen Infrastruktur und der guten zentralen Lage kann wirklich etwas großes und erfolgreiches hier im Norden werden.

grüße


----------



## Fetzi * (20. Januar 2009)

ahh resend , jetzt auch offiziell .

halt mich auf dem laufenden


----------



## Winky (20. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich vergißt man nicht, das auch einige Biker, wie bißher, den Berg auch gerne hochfahren, und damit meine ich nicht die Teerstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dex92 (20. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur geil das er nun doch entsteht.Als Harz-Junkie freut mich das derbe.Auch die Kombiticket Geschichte,Sahne! Ich bin mal ebend bei "wünschdirwas":Gibt ihm einen (grossen) Wallride und ne Dropbattery..Ne Abfahrt mit vielen Tables wäre auch Sahne.Das werden automatisch "Anziehungsmagneten" da der Harz solche Gimmicks noch nicht besitzt  Und irgendwie ist das auch ein "must have" für einen Park.Über den Rest  mach ich mir garkeinen Kopf weil ich denke das die "Erbauer" aufjeden wissen was sie da tun.


----------



## Resendisback (21. Januar 2009)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> ahh resend , jetzt auch offiziell .
> 
> halt mich auf dem laufenden



Endlich, ja  Werd ich tun


----------



## Shakrath (22. Januar 2009)

Aufjeden Geil ! Freut mich das hier im Harz endlich was passiert .Wäre auch geil wenn mal ein vernünftiger Shore kommt das fehlt .( rede nich von so einzelne podesten sondern halt ma nen richtiger shore so wie winterberg oder so).  ^^


----------



## bjoernsen (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich muß jetzt auch mal mein Kommentar dazu abgeben. 

Zu ersten sollten die Erbauer sich über die Zielgruppe informieren. 
Was wollen die Leute und brauchen sie nicht. 
Vor allem wie kann ich auch Anfänger, die Kunden von morgen, an den Park binden. 
Das erreicht man bestimmt nicht wenn Strecken baut die man erst mit einem 5000 Euro DH-Boliden fahren kann. 
Auf der anderen Seite darf man auch die Cracks aus der Szene nicht vergraulen. Wenn die bei der Abfahrt einschlafen, kommen die auch nicht wieder. 
Es gilt also ein Kompromiss zu finden den allen Könnerstufen gerecht wird. 
Hierbei muß ich wieder mal Winterberg ins Spiel bringen. 
Der DH ist so angelegt, das man die Hindernisse ( Gabs, Steinfeld..usw.) umfahren kann, ohne dabei grossartig ins stocken gerät. 

Sicher, wir wollen und brauchen kein zweites Winterberg. Aber warum nicht ein wenig abgucken?? Ohne dabei die persönliche Note des Park Braunlage aufzugeben. 

Klar wollen wir kein "Beton-Park", aber es gibt auch viele Jugendliche die sich nur ein Hardtrail leisten können. Wie gesagt, die Kunden von morgen..
Ich weiß natürlich das angelegte Strecken gepflegt werden. Das kostet nicht wenig Geld. Aber sowas kann sich rentieren. Sonst wäre ja Winterberg schon längst Pleite. 

Ich denke das der Erfolg des Park viel mit den Strecken zu tun hat. 
Wir brauchen kein zweites Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg.
Die stehen ja schon schließlich. 

So etwas wie der Conti-Track in Wibe fehlt hier einfach. Eine Strecke die nicht super schwer ist, aber auch nicht super langweilig. 
Man kann sich rantasten und sein Können langsam steigern. 

Jetzt werde ich bestimmt wieder von den 5 Profils mit faulen Eiern beworfen. *abtauch* ...(von wegen so ein Kinderkram brauch kein Mensch..bla) 
Nee...aber man sollte sich eben im klaren, wer so ein Park nutzt und wer eben die Liftkarten kauft. 
Nicht jeder der sich ein DH-Bike oder Freerider neu gekauft hat, springt sofort ein 4m Drop oder ein 10m Double. 

Fazit: 
Ein Park für alle, in dem jeder ( egal ob Anfänger oder Pro) auf seine Kosten kommt!

Amen!


----------



## TZR (22. Januar 2009)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Es gilt also ein Kompromiss zu finden den allen Könnerstufen gerecht wird.



Nicht unbedingt. Bei 7 Strecken muß doch nicht jeder jede Strecke (flüssig) fahren können.


----------



## bjoernsen (22. Januar 2009)

So meine ich das auch nicht direkt.

Es sollten Strecken geben die relativ einfach sind, aber auch schwere Strecken. 
Beispiel: Hahnenklee; Freeride Strecke!
Einfach nur ein Wanderweg als Freeride Strecke zu deklarieren, ist zwar gut für Anfänger gut, bietet aber kein Steigerungspotential. Man muß dann wieder auf andere Strecken ausweichen. Die sind dann wiederum vielleicht etwas zu schwer. 
hmm... schwer auszudrücken, aber ich hoffe ihr wisst wie das meine??


----------



## Resendisback (22. Januar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Bei 7 Strecken muß doch nicht jeder jede Strecke (flüssig) fahren können.



Dieser Meinung bin ich an sich auch!

@bjoernsen und es beinhaltet ja bestimmt auch das was du ansprichst, wobei chickenways(Wege um das Hinderniss zu umfahren) an manchen Stellen vielleicht ganz passend sind, müsste man halt sehen


----------



## michi220573 (27. Januar 2009)

Bei den Strecken am Nord- und Osthang frage ich mich, ob diese um den Berg herum zur Mittel- oder Talstation der Seilbahn zurück geführt werden, oder muss man am Ende einer 4 km langen Abfahrt um den ganzen Berg herum nach Braunlage zurück radeln? Der Nordhang ist sicher ausreichend steil, aber recht kurz. Wie man da kilometerlange Abfahrten bauen will, ist mir noch nicht klar. Kannst Du, User Wurmberg, hier evtl. eine Skizze der geplanten Streckenführung einstellen? Das wäre prima. Ansonsten tolle Sache. Viel Erfolg damit, auch in meinem eigenen Interesse, komme ich doch alljährlich mindestens einmal in den Harz zum Biken


----------



## BikersLady (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie bjoernsen. Da ich eigentlich noch relativ in den Kinderschuhen stecke, gerne aber irgendwann besser werden möchte, sind Strecken wichtig, die Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Profis irgendwie ansprechen. Ich weiß, dass das alles nicht so einfach zu realisieren ist, aber wenn man das hinbekommt, hat man hier im Norden eine echt gute Alternative  Also wir Berliner, wären dann jedenfalls eine gute Einnahmequelle  Ist doch der Harz unser Hausberg. 
In noch einem Punkt muss ich bjoernsen recht geben - es wäre sehr schade, wenn die Trailpflege in Braunlage, so wie in Hahnenklee und Schulenberg, zu kurz kommen würde. In den anderen beiden Parks gibt es genug Sprünge, die ich eher bei einem besseren Zustand der Landung mitnehmen würde. 
Ansonsten ist das Projekt eine echt coole Sache!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmberg (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo biker, hier mal wieder ein statement zu den beschriebenen Anmerkungen. 
1. Durch den guten Winter mit viel Arbeit können wir nicht sehr oft in dieses Forum schauen. Wir werden es aber regelmäßig tun, schon allein, um Eure Hinweise und Gedanken zu erfahren. 
2. "Pisten"-Pflege wollen wir hier fortwährend betreiben.
3. Schon durch die Anzahl an Abfahrten, auch mit ihrer Länge, müssen wir für Euch ja ein paar interessante Sachen einbauen!! Hier soll jeder auf seine Kosten kommen -ob Anfänger oder Könner, ob bike aus schmalem Geldbeutel oder etwas größer !
4. chickenways/ Umfahrungen sind geplant! Hügel, Kuhlen, Sprünge,     Kurven aller Art ebenso!
5. Die Abfahrten führen mit einem schönen flow allesamt kpl. bis an das Gebäude der Talstation, dort wartet dann eine bike-Dusche, von da aus geht es auf einem Weg von ca. 20m direkt an das Transportgestell der Seilbahn. Man könnte aber auch an der Mittelstation abbrechen, um Teilstücke auf der oberen Berghälfte öfters zu fahren. 
6. Oben am Berg werden völlig neue Abfahrten angelegt!!! Sie haben nichts mit Nordhang o.ä zu tun. Man startet in unmittelbarer Nähe der Bergstation in verschiedene Richtungen. Start und Ziel liegen also in kürzesten Entfernungen der Ein- und Aussteigestationen der Bahn, es gibt keine unnötigen Wege zu überbrücken. 
7. Wir können bis zu 1.000 Personen in einer Stunde befördern! Wollen wir doch mal sehen, ob hier Kapazitätsprobleme entstehen.
8. Es wird sicherlich noch etwas dauern, eine Streckenkarte ins Netz zu stellen, da die Feinplanung nach dem Winter direkt vor Ort vorgenommen wird. Wenn wir dann soweit sind, werden wir Euch die Karte bestimmt vorlegen. Habt also bitte noch ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## bodo bagger (27. Januar 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Hallo biker, hier mal wieder ein statement zu den beschriebenen Anmerkungen.
> 1. Durch den guten Winter mit viel Arbeit können wir nicht sehr oft in dieses Forum schauen. Wir werden es aber regelmäßig tun, schon allein, um Eure Hinweise und Gedanken zu erfahren.
> 2. "Pisten"-Pflege wollen wir hier fortwährend betreiben.
> 3. Schon durch die Anzahl an Abfahrten, auch mit ihrer Länge, müssen wir für Euch ja ein paar interessante Sachen einbauen!! Hier soll jeder auf seine Kosten kommen -ob Anfänger oder Könner, ob bike aus schmalem Geldbeutel oder etwas größer !
> ...



klingt doch  alles ganz gut... kleine anmerkung, die 1000 leute ist ne theoretische geschichte, da ne kabine 4 leute fasst.... aber dann wohl nicht auch noch gleichzeitig 4 bikes mitnehmen kann.... die kapazität von transportgondeln kann man ja gut in hahnenklee ablesen.

aber wird trotzdem schon reichen... denke ich mal.  freue mich zum einen über den guten winter, einmal für dich lieber berg, da ihr damit endlich die verluste der letzten zwei winter ausgleichen könnt und zum anderen mich selber über die guten wintersportbedingungen.... aber das frühjahr darf dann gern kommen.


----------



## TZR (27. Januar 2009)

Wie lange dauert die Fahrt mit der Seilbahn? 1000 Personen/h mit beiden Richtungen oder nur rauf? Wie viele Transportgondeln soll es geben?
Was kostet eigentlich ein Tag auf dem Parkplatz?


----------



## wurmberg (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
hier passen 6 Personen in jede Gondel, Transportgestelle fÃ¼r bis zu 5 bikes fahren extra.
Momentan fahren 6 Gestelle, wir werden aber zur ErÃ¶ffnung auf min. 12 StÃ¼ck erweitern. 
D.h. also bei gleichmÃ¤Ãiger Aufteilung der Gestelle in die Bahn gleichzeitig je 6 auf- und abwÃ¤rts unterwegs. Sagen wir durchschn.18 min. Fahrzeit : 6 Gestelle/Richtung = alle 3 min. unten Eingabe von bis zu 5 bikes mÃ¶glich, oben ebenso alle 3 min. 5 bikes wieder raus aus der Bahn. Sollte das noch nicht reichen, bauen wir weitere Gestelle. 
Hahnenklee ist schon auf Grund der GrÃ¶ÃenverhÃ¤ltnisse und des Alters der Bahn nicht vergleichbar mit unserer Anlage.
1000 Personen/Std. schweben hier nur bergwÃ¤rts (also in eine Richtung).
Max. 74 Kabinen kÃ¶nnen auf das ca. 6.000m lange Seil. Die Strecke in eine Richtung ist also ca. 3km lang und wir benÃ¶tigen dafÃ¼r, je nach eingestellter Geschwindigkeit, zwischen 15-20 min. Fahrzeit. 
Die stÃ¤dtischen ParkplÃ¤tze vor unserer Talstation kosten max. 4,-â¬, dieser Preis gilt fÃ¼r eine Dauer von 24 Std. 
Wir werden wahrscheinlich bald einen Internetauftritt fÃ¼r den bikepark und evtl. auch fÃ¼r den Gesamt-bikepark Harz (Hahnenklee,Schulenberg und Braunlage) haben, dort wird dann alles Interessante zusammengetragen (inkl. Anfahrtskizzen, Preisen u.a.m.). 
Wir geben auch diese Neuerung hier frÃ¼hzeitig bekannt. 
Wir hoffen, jetzt zumindest den Grundbedarf an Infos einigermaÃen befriedigt zu haben - ein biÃchen Ãberraschung soll ja auch noch Ã¼brig bleiben.
Bis bald!


----------



## TZR (28. Januar 2009)

Alle 3 min 5 Bikes, also 100 DH-Fahrten pro 60 min, wobei ein Umlauf (Verladen, Transport, DH) ca. 25 min. dauert.
Dann ist Anzahl Fahrer, die ohne Wartezeit transportiert werden können = 25 * 100/60 = 42.

Geht schon.


----------



## Bikechris (28. Januar 2009)

geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (28. Januar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Alle 3 min 5 Bikes, also 100 DH-Fahrten pro 60 min, wobei ein Umlauf (Verladen, Transport, DH) ca. 25 min. dauert.
> Dann ist Anzahl Fahrer, die ohne Wartezeit transportiert werden können = 25 * 100/60 = 42.
> 
> Geht schon.



Jep  das haut schon hinn


----------



## Schildi (29. Januar 2009)

alles echt nett 
aber bitte lasst es von jemand bauen der was von der sache versteht 

und ich hätte gerne was schönes schnelles ohne viel gespringe zum runterballern aber bitte mit richtigen großen steinen 

und die NR. 110 mit gemüse

dann komm ich auch häufiger

PS: wäre ein transport a al willingen in den gondeln nicht besser????


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Februar 2009)

Hab gehört das der Fuhrmann das Bauen soll, hoffentlich wirds nicht so wie in Hahnenklee
Wäre dann echt Schade.


----------



## Resendisback (4. Februar 2009)

Das wird schon, wie "wurmberg" ja schon meint, wird es Streckenpflege geben und auch Leute mit Ahnung ans Handwerk gehen, lies dich mal bisschen ein, dann erfährst du alles


----------



## bodo bagger (4. Februar 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hab gehört das der Fuhrmann das Bauen soll, hoffentlich wirds nicht so wie in Hahnenklee
> Wäre dann echt Schade.




hab gehört, dass der fuhrmann es eben nicht bauen soll um ein zweites hahnenklee zu vermeiden.


----------



## Fetzi * (5. Februar 2009)

Offtopic :zum thema gondeln und hahnenklee .. naja ne 4 man gondel isses ja nicht , ich bin ja schon schmal , aber mit brustpanzer und zu zweit auf einer bank platzt entweder die scheibe raus oder man muss sich mit vaseline einschmieren


----------



## Schildi (5. Februar 2009)

hab mir den ganzen spaß durchgelesen 
wie ich es verstanden habe will man einen perfekten park machen der super cool ist und in dem sich jeder wohl fühlt vom anfänger bis zum pro 
was mir dabei missfällt ist das ewige chickenway gedudel, alle können alles fahren und denkt an die cc-ler 

wenn ich n park bauen will plane ich ne leichtere einfache spassige strecke und ne krasse schwere strecke (sollte ich dann noch geld über haben vlt noch ne dritte mitlere)

damit kommen anfänger die die eine leichte schön finden und 
pros die von der schweren gefordert sind und sie nach und nach springen damit hab ich für beide anreitze wieder zu kommen 

kleister ich jetzt den ganzen berg zu mit großen und kleinen sprüngen durcheinander zu nerfen die einen die andere und keiner hat spaß

die cc-ler sind deshalb uninterssant weil sie nix zahlen (also wech)

brauch ich pflege und stören bei 43 cm federweg noch bremswellen???????
mich jedenfalls nich (also auch wech)

und:   wenn ich jetzt aber schrott baue

         und den dann pflege

         ist immer noch schrott


@fetzi* es geht auch gleitgel


----------



## Resendisback (5. Februar 2009)

Schildi schrieb:


> hab mir den ganzen spaß durchgelesen
> wie ich es verstanden habe will man einen perfekten park machen der super cool ist und in dem sich jeder wohl fühlt vom anfänger bis zum pro
> was mir dabei missfällt ist das ewige chickenway gedudel, alle können alles fahren und denkt an die cc-ler
> 
> ...




Wenige chickenways an passenden Stellen sollten ja ok sein, solange diese eben nicht an JEDEM Sprung sind..
Die DH Strecke mit WC niveau (oder halt anspruchsvollere Strecke) wird bestimmt keine chickenways haben, da kommst dann auch du, Schildi, auf deine Kosten.

@fetzi Hahnenklee ist eben ein älteres Teil, ist mit der Seilbahn und Kabinengröße hier nicht vergleichbar


----------



## Schildi (5. Februar 2009)

ja natürlich bin auch nich so der ober pro 
aber ob jetzt jeder table und jedes steinfeld n chickenway brauch damit man mim cc da runter kommt bin ich mir auch nich sicher 

aber nen 10meter doubel sollte man durchaus ungehen können

hoffe das es was nettes wird und werde sicher auch vorbeikomkommtmen wens los geht 
drücke euch mal die daumen das es jetzt schnell vorann geht


----------



## michi220573 (6. Februar 2009)

Ganz sicher fährt nicht jeder ein CC-Bike und traut sich trotzdem nicht jedes Hindernis zu  Außerdem hindert Dich ein Chickenway doch nicht daran, das Hindernis trotzdem zu fahren. Es ist sicher besser, einen Chickenway mehr als einen zu wenig zu bauen, wenn dadurch schlimeres verhindert werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (6. Februar 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Ganz sicher fährt nicht jeder ein CC-Bike und traut sich trotzdem nicht jedes Hindernis zu  Außerdem hindert Dich ein Chickenway doch nicht daran, das Hindernis trotzdem zu fahren. Es ist sicher besser, einen Chickenway mehr als einen zu wenig zu bauen, wenn dadurch schlimeres verhindert werden kann.



das mag für eine, sagen wir mal allerweltsstrecke zutreffen, wie sie im bikepark sicher auch häufig vorkommen wird, hat aber auf einer worldcuptauglichen dh strecke null verloren... anspruch = wc tauglich, umsetzung (hahnenklee) = autobahn.... genauso wie dieses übermäßige gejaule nach streckenpflege... einfach unverständlich, wenn man räder mit 20cm federweg fährt und sich dann über den untergrund beschwert... 

wiegesagt, die mischung machts. aber die realität zeigt, dass viele bikeparks, die sich im vorfeld auf die meinung des i-nets und dessen user gestützt haben, mit den lösungen nicht zufrieden sind... es wird nun mal den allgemeintauglichen, für jeden normalfurz überall fahrbaren dh im park nicht geben und vorallem wird auf lange sicht dem deutschen racenachwuchs auch nicht ein entsprechender push gegeben... wenn sich alle mit den gebotenen zufriedengeben.


----------



## Sir Galahad (6. Februar 2009)

Schildi schrieb:


> hab mir den ganzen spaß durchgelesen
> wie ich es verstanden habe will man einen perfekten park machen der super cool ist und in dem sich jeder wohl fühlt vom anfänger bis zum pro
> was mir dabei missfällt ist das ewige chickenway gedudel, alle können alles fahren und denkt an die cc-ler
> 
> ...



Bist ja ein richtig kluger  Schild(i)bürger Mit deinem tollen Konzept geht grade Todnau vor die Hunde:

Die leichte Strecke (die "Wildride", die sog. "Freeride"-Strecke, die in Todtnau nur Waldautobahn ist, zähle ich nicht mit): zu einfach, fahren auch Einsteiger maximal 3 x und dann langweilen sie sich, Könner fahren die nicht.

Downhill: Abstand zur einfachen Strecke viel zu groß. Hat stellenweise keine Chickenways. Es gibt keine mittlere zum Üben, um sich von Leicht nach Schwer zu entwickeln. Interessenten, die die leichte Strecke gut packen, werden so abgeschreckt und gehen woanders hin. 

Also kommen nur die wenigen Könner auf Dauer, und da die durch die steigende Zahl der Parks sich auch immer mehr verteilen, reicht's dann wirtschaftlich nicht mehr.

Wirtschaftlich sind die einfachen und mittleren Strecken entscheidend, eine schwere reicht (um dem Park über Rennen bekannter zu machen). Und die sollte auch einfachere Varianten und Chickenways bieten. Chickenways sind extrem wichtig, um die Leute auch die jeweils schwereren Strecken "schnupperfahren" zu lassen, so bekommen sie nach und nach Lust, auch die heftigeren Sachen anzustreben.

Nur so wird man die große Zahl an Leuten in die Parks bekommen, die kommen müssen, damit der Park nicht nach ein paar Jahren immer mehr verkommt bis er dann schließen muss (man vergleiche wie voll es in Parks ist, die verstehen wie man es macht - Winterberg, Lac Blanc, und wie leer in denen, wo es nicht geht (oder immer mehr bergab) - Todtnau, Bad Wildbad).

Das Machogetue von den paar Cracks, die möglichst viele schwere Strecken haben wollen und Chickenways und Streckenpflege für Kinderkram halten, ist lächerlich und sicher nicht die Grundlage für wirtschaftlich arbeitende Parks - und nur die überleben.


----------



## bjoernsen (6. Februar 2009)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Bist ja ein richtig kluger  Schild(i)bürger Mit deinem tollen Konzept geht grade Todnau vor die Hunde:
> 
> Die leichte Strecke (die "Wildride", die sog. "Freeride"-Strecke, die in Todtnau nur Waldautobahn ist, zähle ich nicht mit): zu einfach, fahren auch Einsteiger maximal 3 x und dann langweilen sie sich, Könner fahren die nicht.
> 
> ...






Damit gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Betreiber das einsehen!


----------



## Specializeder (6. Februar 2009)

ich hoffe echt das der park vernünftig wird... am besten bei den ganz großen abgucken, sprich winterberg oder noch besser whistler. die haben alles richtig gemacht, wieso sich selber den kopf drüber zerbrechen was die leute wollen wenn das was die leute wollen schon wo anders steht und kaum einer (bis auf die betreiber der anderen parks ^^) etwas dagegen hat sich etwas von den strecken, sprüngen und sonstwas ab zu gucken


----------



## Schildi (6. Februar 2009)

danke "bodo bagger"

genau das meinte ich erst mal was schönen qualitativ hochwertiges zaubern auch wenns dann nur zwei strecken sind 
diese jedoch mit sprüngen die auch aus landungen bestehen 

natürlich sind chickenways an den richtigen stellen pflicht aber doch bitte nicht um jeden noch so kleinen hügel

baut mann schnell viele tolle sprünge und tausende von NS drops ohne landung die alle nicht wirklich in strecken zusammenhängen kommen die meisten ein mal und das wars

hatte da eher an so was wie willingen gedacht

haha was für ein kreativer wortwitz bekommst jetzt ne preis und zum lachen geh ich später in den keller


----------



## enemy111 (11. Februar 2009)

endlich kommt mal wieder was richtung NORDEN.
auch wenn es das mittelgebirge ist.
pure freude. 
wenn es nicht klappt : pure enttäuschung


----------



## Resendisback (11. Februar 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wenn es nicht klappt : pure enttäuschung



Streich dir das  es wird entstehen 

@Schildi wo kommstn eigentlich her ? -> ok Profil: Göttingen, hat sich geklärt


----------



## downhill 22 (11. Februar 2009)

ich hab es schon gehört freue mich voll^^
weiß wer wann eröffnung ist und übernachttungsplätze`?
ist er besser als hahnenklee?
hahnenklee macht nämlich schon bock
greetz dh22


----------



## Schildi (11. Februar 2009)

sorry aber er kann nur besser sein als hahnenklee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (11. Februar 2009)

downhill 22 schrieb:


> ich hab es schon gehört freue mich voll^^
> weiß wer wann eröffnung ist und übernachttungsplätze`?
> ist er besser als hahnenklee?
> hahnenklee macht nämlich schon bock
> greetz dh22



Lies dir mal den kompletten Thread durch. Am besten die Beiträge von "wurmberg", dann weisst du exakt bescheid, was ablaufen soll 

Hier mal zusammengefasst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5496920&postcount=15
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5526668&postcount=37
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5527981&postcount=40

"Zitat aus dem erster Link: 
_Diese drei trails wollen wir versuchen, bis zum Frühsommer d.J. (Pfingsten?!), und dann möglichst mit einer großen Fete, zu eröffnen._"

Möchte nichts falsches sagen, aber wird sicherlich besser als Hahnenklee von den Abfahrten und Streckenfpflege her eben vom Allgemeinpaket.. aber bekanntlich ist eine Strecke, die für die einen "klasse" ist, für die anderen "schrott", bei Hahnenklee scheiden sich da eben die Geister.. jeder hat sein Geschmack, ich denke der Park wird weitaus besser.


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Februar 2009)

neuer bikepark lese ich hier´?? cool.Thema mal eben abbonieren.....
will mir jetzt nicht den ganzen thread durchlesen......kann mir einer den ort sagen wo der entsteht?Dann kann ich mal schauen wie weit das weg ist von mir.

Wurmberg sagt mir jetzt nix....ist das der Name vom Berg,oder heißt der Ort so?


----------



## TZR (11. Februar 2009)

Sind Google und Wikipedia schon wieder kaputt?


----------



## Schildi (11. Februar 2009)

und die erste der 3 seiten geht auch nich???? (da stehts)


----------



## Resendisback (11. Februar 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> neuer bikepark lese ich hier´?? cool.Thema mal eben abbonieren.....
> will mir jetzt nicht den ganzen thread durchlesen......kann mir einer den ort sagen wo der entsteht?Dann kann ich mal schauen wie weit das weg ist von mir.
> 
> Wurmberg sagt mir jetzt nix....ist das der Name vom Berg,oder heißt der Ort so?



Also der Ort hier heisst Braunlage. Der Wurmberg ist der Hausberg von Braunlage auf dem der Bikepark entstehen soll. 
Die Seilbahn von Braunlage führt unmittelbar auf den Berg und ist auch sehr gut auffindbar (schräg gegenüber vom Eisstadion in Braunlage, auf der Seite vom Großparkplatz).


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Februar 2009)

ENDLICH mal ne anständige Antwort.Danke....das sind ja gerade mal 155km von mir.....TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (11. Februar 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> ENDLICH mal ne anständige Antwort.Danke....das sind ja gerade mal 155km von mir.....TOP



Man hilft wo man kann 

Hab hier mal einen kleinen Plan gemacht.

Legende:

rot- Wurmberg Seilbahn (fährt wie gesagt von Braunlage aus)
grün- Hauptstraßen/Nebenstraßen
orange- Hotel Maritim
hellblau- Eisstadion
dunkelblau- Großparkplatz 




(zum vergrößern auf das Bild klicken)


----------



## speci05 (14. Februar 2009)

@Wurmberg

"In die Seilbahn werden Transportgestelle (wie für die großen Monsterroller) eingebracht, die die bikes auf den Berg bringen. "


"Kleiner" Hinweis.

Ich habe des öfteren die Seilbahn benutzt. Als wir mit mehreren Bikes die Seilbahn benutzten, wurde das Transportgestell von dem freundlichen Personal voll beladen. Die Bikes (6-7) werden nebeneinander gestellt, um nicht zu sagen "geschoben". Dabei muss die "Bärentatze" eines Bikes sich auf dem Tauchrohr meines (Luft-) Dämpfers abgelegt haben. OK, Shit Happens. Nachweisen kann ich es eh nicht mehr. Kratzer im Tauchrohr, leichter Ölverlust. Bisher gehalten und beim nächsten Service Reparatur (ca. + 100 Euro).

Es kann immer etwas passieren beim Transport...kann man nicht verhindern...aber das dichte aufeinander schieben birgt das Risiko, dass Pedale und Dämpfer (und andere Sachen) sich ins Gehege kommen. Und da könnte es teuer werden.
Wie das verhindert werden könnte (außer aufpassen), keine Ahnung...Puschen für die Pedale...Überzieher für den Dämpfer?

Vielleicht gibt es eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit den Radtransport zu erledigen. Zum Beispiel wie bei der Pardatsch-Grat-Bahn in Ischgl. Einfach draußen an der Kabine dran gehängt. Mit einer Stange in den vorhandenen Skihalterungen. Da zerkratzt dann höchstens die Felge...und noch ein Vorteil...man muß nicht auf das Transportgestell warten.

Ansonst, gutes gelingen!


----------



## Resendisback (14. Februar 2009)

speci05 schrieb:


> Wie das verhindert werden könnte (außer aufpassen), keine Ahnung...Puschen für die Pedale...?



Zumindest hätte es ziemlich style 

Aber Zitat von:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5527981&postcount=40

_"Hallo,
hier passen 6 Personen in jede Gondel, Transportgestelle für bis zu 5 bikes fahren extra."_

@speci05 eben bis max 5 Bikes ist geplant.. wie du sagst waren es bei dir um die 7 Bikes, da war es wohl noch nicht so durchdacht ?
Aber Pedale stellen bekanntlich beim Transport von Bikes immer ein Hinderniss da, vorallem weil ein DH Bike (meistens) eher nicht so günstig ist, 
da wird man sich schon was ausdenken.


----------



## clausi87 (14. Februar 2009)

am besten wär wenn in den transportgondeln einzelne schienen für die bikes wären.....weil die räder einfach gegeneinander stellen is keine lösung.....


----------



## ILJA (16. Februar 2009)

Sind denn spezielle Transportgondeln unbedingt notwendig? Würde es nicht sinnvoller sein die Personengondeln hinten und vorne durch jeweils 2 Haken fürs Vorderrad-Einhängen zu ergänzen? Dann könnte man 4 Biker samt Bikes in einem transportieren, das hätte dann die Vorteile, dass jeder sein Bike selbst ein und wieder aushängt (würde das "reinschieb-peronal sparen und es gäbe keine wie oben beschriebenen Probleme ala "Hier ist jetzt gerade ein Schaden an meinem Rad entstanden"). Das Bike fährt beim jeweiligen Fahrer mit, da sitzen dann manche die 15min bis oben um einiges Stiller auf ihrem Sitz^^, desweiteren können die Gondeln dann problemlos für den Wanderer-und Touristenverkehr genutzt werden.

Zur Strecke...Wirds neben dem Nordhang-Lift einen BikerX oder Dualslalom geben? Oder wurden die Bäume da nur wegen unserem Freund dem Borkenkäfer weg gerodet?


----------



## factoryltd (16. Februar 2009)

Also die Transportmöglichkeit bei der Roßtrappe finde ich perfekt mann muß nicht warten . 
Die Berliner Freireiter/ seriösen Reiter sind mal echt gespannt


----------



## TZR (16. Februar 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> Sind denn spezielle Transportgondeln unbedingt notwendig? Würde es nicht sinnvoller sein die Personengondeln hinten und vorne durch jeweils 2 Haken fürs Vorderrad-Einhängen zu ergänzen? Dann könnte man 4 Biker samt Bikes in einem transportieren, das hätte dann die Vorteile, dass jeder sein Bike selbst ein und wieder aushängt (würde das "reinschieb-peronal sparen und es gäbe keine wie oben beschriebenen Probleme ala "Hier ist jetzt gerade ein Schaden an meinem Rad entstanden").



Dann heißt es: "Hier ist gerade ein Schaden an unserer Gondel entstanden."


----------



## toschi (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte gern mal gewusst wer hier unter dem Namen "wurmberg" schreibt, Gemeindeverwaltung, Tourismusbüro, Sportverein, Seilbahngesellschaft?

Gruss toschi


----------



## ILJA (16. Februar 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> Also die Transportmöglichkeit bei der Roßtrappe finde ich perfekt mann muß nicht warten .
> Die Berliner Freireiter/ seriösen Reiter sind mal echt gespannt



Genau so meine ich das, nur eben nich am sessellift sonern an der gondel. Da müsste das ja noch einfacher gehen, da die ja in der station sehr langsam fahren.


----------



## Sir Galahad (17. Februar 2009)

In Portes du Soleil und Les Deux Alpes gibt es Gondeln, wo die Bikes außen eingehängt oder in Schienen eingeschoben werden, und zwar sowohl unten als auch oben von den Bikern selbst, die in derselben Gondel mitfahren. Personal ist zwar da, aber die gucken nur zu. Das geht, weil die Gondeln in der Station langsam sind und die Befestigungen clever gemacht.

In Deux Alpes sind z.B. bei einer Bahn vor und hinter der Gondel Schubschienen, wo man das Bike einfach quer zu Fahrtrichtung reinschiebt und wo es dadurch gehalten wird, dass an der Position des Vorderrades eine Vertiefung ist, wo das Vorderrad einsinkt. Also ganz ähnlich dem Prinzip "deutscher Standard-Fahrradständer", nur eben so geformt, dass auch DH-Bikes fest darin stehen.

Die Lösung ist super, da sehr schnell und leicht zu bedienen (kein Hochheben des Bikes erforderlich) und die Bikes sich nicht gegenseitig zerkratzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (20. Februar 2009)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> In Portes du Soleil und Les Deux Alpes gibt es Gondeln, wo die Bikes außen eingehängt oder in Schienen eingeschoben werden, und zwar sowohl unten als auch oben von den Bikern selbst, die in derselben Gondel mitfahren. Personal ist zwar da, aber die gucken nur zu. Das geht, weil die Gondeln in der Station langsam sind und die Befestigungen clever gemacht.
> 
> In Deux Alpes sind z.B. bei einer Bahn vor und hinter der Gondel Schubschienen, wo man das Bike einfach quer zu Fahrtrichtung reinschiebt und wo es dadurch gehalten wird, dass an der Position des Vorderrades eine Vertiefung ist, wo das Vorderrad einsinkt. Also ganz ähnlich dem Prinzip "deutscher Standard-Fahrradständer", nur eben so geformt, dass auch DH-Bikes fest darin stehen.
> 
> Die Lösung ist super, da sehr schnell und leicht zu bedienen (kein Hochheben des Bikes erforderlich) und die Bikes sich nicht gegenseitig zerkratzen können.



Also die Seilbahn hier, bzw. die Kabinen fahren IN den Stationen natürlich auch sehr langsam, schließlich müssen die Leute ja ein- und aussteigen können. Könnte ich mir auch vorstellen mit den Bikes an den Kabinen, jedoch fidne ich die Lösung mit den Transportgondeln (wenn Schienen für Bikes vorhanden, dass nichts beschädigt wird) besser.


----------



## bodo bagger (21. Februar 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Also die Seilbahn hier, bzw. die Kabinen fahren IN den Stationen natürlich auch sehr langsam, schließlich müssen die Leute ja ein- und aussteigen können. Könnte ich mir auch vorstellen mit den Bikes an den Kabinen, jedoch fidne ich die Lösung mit den Transportgondeln (wenn Schienen für Bikes vorhanden, dass nichts beschädigt wird) besser.




aber nicht alltagstauglich wenn bsp. 100 leuete im park sind.


----------



## Resendisback (21. Februar 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> aber nicht alltagstauglich wenn bsp. 100 leuete im park sind.



DAS ist eben die andere Frage. Aber ob pro Kabine 2 Bikes, oder direkt hinter der Kabine in einer Transportgondel 4 Bikes sind.... naja, muss man sehn.


----------



## bodo bagger (21. Februar 2009)

geht definitiv schneller, wenn die bikes an ner kabine hängen. ansonsten gondel beladen, gondel in das seil einführen.... dauert einfach viel zu lang, zumindest wenn viele leute da sind. hab man ja gut in hahnenklee sehen können.


----------



## Resendisback (21. Februar 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> geht definitiv schneller, wenn die bikes an ner kabine hängen. ansonsten gondel beladen, gondel in das seil einführen.... dauert einfach viel zu lang, zumindest wenn viele leute da sind. hab man ja gut in hahnenklee sehen können.



Ja gut, in Hahnenklee wird ja extra jede Gondel ausgefahren, nur weis ich jetzt leider nicht wie es mit den Monsterrollern derzeit an der Wurmbergseilbahn ist. In Hahnenklee passen eben max. 4 Leute in eine Gondel, Wurmbergseilbahn halt 6 pro Kabine.


----------



## bodo bagger (21. Februar 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ja gut, in Hahnenklee wird ja extra jede Gondel ausgefahren, nur weis ich jetzt leider nicht wie es mit den Monsterrollern derzeit an der Wurmbergseilbahn ist. In Hahnenklee passen eben max. 4 Leute in eine Gondel, Wurmbergseilbahn halt 6 pro Kabine.



naja das problem ist nicht die kapazität der gondel für passagiere, sondern das verfahren bei der bikegondel. die muss nämlich jedesmal ei n und ausgehangen werden. uach in b-lage


----------



## Resendisback (22. Februar 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> naja das problem ist nicht die kapazität der gondel für passagiere, sondern das verfahren bei der bikegondel. die muss nämlich jedesmal ei n und ausgehangen werden. uach in b-lage



Ja, sag ich ja 
2 Bikes pro Gondel (in der 6 Leute platz hätten) oder 4 Bikes (extra Gondel) und 4 Leute in eine Gondel.

Also, klar, das Verfahren was du meinst würde extrem Zeit sparen, is ja auch nichts neues, aber denke mal, man hat nach einer Gesamtlösung gesucht, wegen der Monsterroller.

Wären die Monsterroller nicht, müsste man ja nicht hinter jeder Gondel eine extra Transportgondel für die Bikes einbinden und könnte so sehr viel Zeit und Aufwand sparen, aber gut, mal schauen


----------



## speci05 (22. Februar 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> geht definitiv schneller, wenn die bikes an ner kabine hängen. ansonsten gondel beladen, gondel in das seil einführen.... dauert einfach viel zu lang...



Die Transportgestelle in der Wurmbergbahn werden einmal am Tag einghängt und laufen dann in der Reihenfolge den ganzen Tag. Sicher wird man, wohl je nach Kapazität, das eine oder andere Transportgestell wegnehmen können oder hinzufügen.
Aber in der Regel wird dann in der Reihenfolge gefahren.


----------



## bodo bagger (22. Februar 2009)

We will see... how it works... erst mal muss das weisse terrorzeugs da weg. und ich denke bei momentanen 1,5m schnee on top of the hill wird das wohl dieses jahr bis ende märz, anfang mitte april dauern, wenn nicht noch länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (22. Februar 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> erst mal muss das weisse terrorzeugs da weg. und ich denke bei momentanen 1,5m schnee on top of the hill wird das wohl dieses jahr bis ende märz, anfang mitte april dauern, wenn nicht noch länger.



Glaube ich auch, aber trotzdem gut, das die Seilbahn endlich mal wieder Umsatz macht


----------



## TZR (22. Februar 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> We will see... how it works... erst mal muss das weisse terrorzeugs da weg. und ich denke bei momentanen 1,5m schnee on top of the hill wird das wohl dieses jahr bis ende märz, anfang mitte april dauern, wenn nicht noch länger.



Lass es mal bei ein paar Plusgraden ordentlich regnen, dann ist das innerhalb von einer Woche weg.


----------



## bodo bagger (23. Februar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Lass es mal bei ein paar Plusgraden ordentlich regnen, dann ist das innerhalb von einer Woche weg.



na ja so loser schnee weg ist nicht das problem. das problem sind eher die skipisten, die teilsweise vereist sind. ausserdem muss auch erst mal das erdreich frostfrei und halbwegs abegetrocknet sein... das dauert dieses jahr schon noch..


----------



## Resendisback (23. Februar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Lass es mal bei ein paar Plusgraden ordentlich regnen, dann ist das innerhalb von einer Woche weg.



Wie Bodo sagt ist das das kleinste Problem. Seit gestern regnet ist bei +Temperaturen, alles ist matschig und die Vögel sind seit ein paar Tagen draußen am singen. Lange dauert es nicht mehr


----------



## Ebbe (24. Februar 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Seit gestern regnet ist bei +Temperaturen, alles ist matschig und die Vögel sind seit ein paar Tagen draußen am singen. Lange dauert es nicht mehr



 Das ist blöd, viele Mountainbiker fahren nämlich auch gerne Ski (und die Alpen sind immer so weit weg)! 



> das problem sind eher die skipisten, die teilsweise vereist sind.


Werden auf den Pisten denn auch Erdarbeiten durchgeführt? Ich dachte, die MTB-Strecken sollen daneben verlaufen. 

Erdarbeiten auf den Pisten könnten doch sowieso frühestens Anfang April zusammen mit der Revision der Seilbahn starten. Selbst wenn jetzt der Schnee abtaut, kann es bis dahin immer noch kurzfristig so viel Neuschnee geben, dass wieder Skibetrieb möglich wäre. An einem Skiwochenende macht die Wurmbergseilbahn sicher mehr Umsatz als durch Mountainbiker in zwei Monaten, deshalb werden die Pisten bis Ende März sicher nicht durch Erdarbeiten blockiert.


----------



## Resendisback (24. Februar 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> Das ist blöd, viele Mountainbiker fahren nämlich auch gerne Ski (und die Alpen sind immer so weit weg)!
> 
> Werden auf den Pisten denn auch Erdarbeiten durchgeführt? Ich dachte, die MTB-Strecken sollen daneben verlaufen.
> 
> Erdarbeiten auf den Pisten könnten doch sowieso frühestens Anfang April zusammen mit der Revision der Seilbahn starten. Selbst wenn jetzt der Schnee abtaut, kann es bis dahin immer noch kurzfristig so viel Neuschnee geben, dass wieder Skibetrieb möglich wäre. An einem Skiwochenende macht die Wurmbergseilbahn sicher mehr Umsatz als durch Mountainbiker in zwei Monaten, deshalb werden die Pisten bis Ende März sicher nicht durch Erdarbeiten blockiert.



Naja wie von wurmberg beschrieben, beginnen die Bikeparkarbeiten vor April ja nicht. Ich glaube es wäre, wie du ja schon sagst, kaum möglich, da das Wetter oft verrückt spielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (25. Februar 2009)

also ich bin heute mal am auslauf vom nordhand vorbeigeskilangläufelt. da liegen noch gute 60cm rum, 100hm weiter oben entsprechend mehr. Den Braunlagern gönnt mans aber auch, im letzten Jahr gabs glaube nicht mehr als 3 oder 4 Skitage.
Nur zu hoffen dass die anlaufende Sommerauslastung auch hält was sie verspricht^^.


----------



## Resendisback (25. Februar 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> also ich bin heute mal am auslauf vom nordhand vorbeigeskilangläufelt. da liegen noch gute 60cm rum, 100hm weiter oben entsprechend mehr. Den Braunlagern gönnt mans aber auch, im letzten Jahr gabs glaube nicht mehr als 3 oder 4 Skitage.
> Nur zu hoffen dass die anlaufende Sommerauslastung auch hält was sie verspricht^^.



es fliegen gerade die Kraniche bei uns über die Häuser, mal schauen was das Wetter die Wochen sagt


----------



## Fetzi * (25. Februar 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> ...... In Hahnenklee passen eben max. 4 Leute in eine Gondel....



das will ich sehen .. 3 mit protekroren , wobei der dritte schon von fachpersonal entfernt werden muss !

vaseline nich vergessen


----------



## gravityjunkie (26. Februar 2009)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> das will ich sehen .. 3 mit protekroren , wobei der dritte schon von fachpersonal entfernt werden muss !
> 
> vaseline nich vergessen



Das passt! Ist zwar eng aber geht. Gibt aber immer so ne Vollidioten, die trotz Warteschlange meinen sie müssten nur zu zweit fahren...


----------



## Resendisback (26. Februar 2009)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


> Das passt! Ist zwar eng aber geht. Gibt aber immer so ne Vollidioten, die trotz Warteschlange meinen sie müssten nur zu zweit fahren...



Naja DAS ist eben Hahnenklee, hier ist es anders, größere Kabinen usw.

Könnt ja nochmal die Homepage anschauen.

http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de


Hier mal ein Zitat von der Homepage

_"Am 15. Januar 2001 schließlich konnte die neue Wurmbergseilbahn mit einer Förderleistung von 960 Personen pro Stunde und Richtung ihren Betrieb aufnehmen. Sie gehört zu den derzeit modernsten Einseilumlaufbahnen in Europa und hat dem Sportgebiet Wurmberg neuen Auftrieb verliehen."
_


----------



## nicht0815 (2. März 2009)

Wichtig finde ich, ist ein echt *guter* Internetauftritt. Das ist eure Werbung! Und macht Werbung! Sonst findet euch kein Schw***! Der Harz ist nun mal nicht sehr fürs Biken, DH und FR bekannt.
In eurem Internetauftritt müssen *alle* Strecken der unterschiedlichen Berge/Seilbahnen bzw Betreiber verzeichnet sein.
Also nicht mehr, die Bahn und dort Bahn und wo Bahn und wir hängen alle an einem Strang weil die Rentner nicht kommen, aber jeder macht seinen "Mist" selber...

Ihr müsst euch zusammenschließen und einfach eine riesige Bike-Arena gründen. Holt die Thale'r mit ins Boot. Ok es ist ein anderes Bundesland aber wenn das die FR mit den CH in Portes de Soleil hinbekommen, dann werdet ihr das schon lange schaffen!

Und jetzt kommts:
Gründet eine Shuttle-Service für Biker, der alle Pisten miteinander verbindet, der aber auch Zugang zur DB hat. Denn die Anbindung mit der Bahn ist echt gut. Zumindest hier aus Magdeburg^^
Und einige Md'ler freuen sich schon riesig auf die neue Saison und vor allem auf den Harz!
Ok das mit dem Shuttle-Service wird dieses Jahr sicherlich nichts. Aber es sollte für ein bestehen der Region in naher Zukunft entstehen.

PS: Holt euch irgendeinen bekannten Pro der seinen Namen einem eurer Strecken gibt. Und schon habt ihr Werbung... Es wird zwar etwas kosten aber das sollte es Wert sein.
Oder noch besser. Lasst gleich nen Pro dran. Nicht das ihr das nicht hinbekommen würdet. Hat aber was, vor allem im Internet...

So und ich komme! Leider erst im April weil wegen einer kleien OP jetzt noch nicht darf . Start der Saison wird Thale sein, weil einfach am nächsten von mir. Aber sobald ihr die erste Strecke auf macht, bin ich auch drauf bzw runter


----------



## factoryltd (3. März 2009)

Also die Saison in Thale ist schon gestartet  und der Harz ist durchaus bekannt fürs downhillen und sonstiges zumindest hier in Berlin / Brandenburg .

grüsse an alle


----------



## nicht0815 (3. März 2009)

Ich darf aber erst ab April


----------



## factoryltd (3. März 2009)

nicht0815 schrieb:


> Ich darf aber erst ab April



Photographen werden auch ständig gebraucht, um die Äktschn auf Zelluose festzuhalten


----------



## dex92 (20. März 2009)

Hello Helloo..

Gibt es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zum Thema?
Wurd trotz Schnee schon angefangen?Geil drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (20. März 2009)

dex92 schrieb:


> Wurd trotz Schnee schon angefangen?



Wohl eher eine rhetorische Frage?


----------



## Resendisback (22. März 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Wohl eher eine rhetorische Frage?





Bis jetzt nicht. "wurmberg" meldet sich dann schon. Oder ich werde etwas posten, falls ich etwas neues höre.


----------



## Resendisback (25. März 2009)

Viele fragen mich,ob es schon Streckenplanungen gibt, daher poste ich es noch einmal.


Infos #1

Infos #2

Infos #3

Eröffnung wird sich wahrscheinlich verzögern - zuviel Schneefall.


----------



## klemmi (25. März 2009)

Ich sehe den Thread hier zum ersten mal... Wenn dort wirklich eine Strecke auf WC-Niveau hinkommt dann kauf ich ne Saisonkarte und fahre öfter mal runter. Allerdings zweifel ich sehr stark...
Als erstes wäre es wichtig ERFAHRENE Downhill-Fahrer zum Streckenbau zuzuziehen oder sogar diese die Strecke bauen zu lassen. Leihen haben bei sowas nichts zu suchen, das wird nichts. Da gibt´s genügend Beispiele.
Außerdem muss man vorher schauen ob die Voraussetzungen der Berge überhaupt ein Gelände bieten, welches WC-tauglich ist.
Wenn diese beiden Punkte erfüllt sind ist das der beste Schritt in Richtung super DH-Strecke...
Mir fällt da noch was ein: In eine reine DH-Strecke gehören keine North-Shores!


----------



## Resendisback (25. März 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Thread hier zum ersten mal... Wenn dort wirklich eine Strecke auf WC-Niveau hinkommt dann kauf ich ne Saisonkarte und fahre öfter mal runter. Allerdings zweifel ich sehr stark...
> Als erstes wäre es wichtig ERFAHRENE Downhill-Fahrer zum Streckenbau zuzuziehen oder sogar diese die Strecke bauen zu lassen. Leihen haben bei sowas nichts zu suchen, das wird nichts. Da gibt´s genügend Beispiele.
> Außerdem muss man vorher schauen ob die Voraussetzungen der Berge überhaupt ein Gelände bieten, welches WC-tauglich ist.
> Wenn diese beiden Punkte erfüllt sind ist das der beste Schritt in Richtung super DH-Strecke...
> Mir fällt da noch was ein: In eine reine DH-Strecke gehören keine North-Shores!



BITTE lies mal die 3 Links die ich über dir gepostet habe


----------



## michi220573 (26. März 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> ... Leihen ...



Laien heißen die


----------



## klemmi (26. März 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> BITTE lies mal die 3 Links die ich über dir gepostet habe



"Gebaut werden soll mit Leuten, die etwas davon verstehen. Zudem mit Helfern, die aus diesem Sport kommen - wissen, was benötigt wird und Spaß macht."
Das habe ich schon oft gehört... rausgekommen ist nichts wirklich anspruchsvolles.
"aus dem SPort kommen" ist sowas von dehnbar... das können auch Leute sein, die bei Rennen die Brötchen für die Fahrer geschmiert haben.
Es sollten Leute sein die, wie gesagt, selber fahren und wenn möglich auch schon auf WC Strecken unterwegs waren... Schladming ist die beste Strecke die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, sowas muss hierher!


----------



## michi220573 (26. März 2009)

Klemmi, warum denn vorher schon so pessimistisch? Momentan hast Du keinen Bikepark am Wurmberg. Wenn die Verantwortlichen das Projekt verhauen, bist Du zumindest nicht schlechter gestellt als jetzt.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (26. März 2009)

Nun mal alle den Ball flachhalten aber eins sollte klar sein, du wirst schon geographisch nicht in der Lage sein eine
der steilsten WC-Strecken in unsere Region zu holen. Der Wurmberg ist <1000 Meter hoch, Schladmingen vernichtet mehr als 1000 Hm auf der Strecke..... 
Wenn schon vergleichen dann doch eher Fort William das ist schon eher unsere Höhenregion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (26. März 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Nun mal alle den Ball flachhalten aber eins sollte klar sein, du wirst schon geographisch nicht in der Lage sein eine
> der steilsten WC-Strecken in unsere Region zu holen. Der Wurmberg ist <1000 Meter hoch, Schladmingen vernichtet mehr als 1000 Hm auf der Strecke.....
> Wenn schon vergleichen dann doch eher Fort William das ist schon eher unsere Höhenregion...



Das ist quatsch! Die WC Strecke hat keine 1000hm. Von ganz oben sind es 1000. Die Strecke hat 400 glaub ich... Es muss ja auch nicht so steil wie Schladming sein, aber der Flow und die Passagen von Schladming könnte man sicher teilweise einbringen. Nicht jede WC-Strecke hat Ausmaße wie Schladming. Schladming ist halt die einzige die ich bisher gefahren bin.... andere sind sicher auch sehr geil.
Man darf nicht zu eng bauen (das ist das manko an allen deutschen Strecken). Es müssen mehr richtig schnelle offene Passagen in eine Strecke gebracht werden finde ich.

Ich geb der Sach sicher ne Chance und will hier nur Tipps geben damit das kein Reinfall wird. Ein erfahrener Downhill-Fahrer ist und bleibt einfach der beste Streckenbauer, dagegen kann keiner was sagen.


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2009)

Holt doch den Klausi ins Boot Der ist auch direkt ein prima Werbeträger. Und an einer guten Strecke für's Training ist er bestimmt auch interessiert. Oder den Schneidi


----------



## ILJA (26. März 2009)

bla bla schladming bla kopieren bla breite strecken bla...
wozu irgendwas abschauen... Hallo? Schonmal was von individuellem Streckencharakter gehört?
Die Jungs werden schon wissen wen sie da ran lassen und wen nicht. Wenn es nur ne schlechte kopie von irgendwas anderem ist wirds wohl kaum jemanden reizen da zu fahren.


----------



## argh (27. März 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> bla bla schladming bla kopieren bla breite strecken bla...
> wozu irgendwas abschauen... Hallo? Schonmal was von individuellem Streckencharakter gehört?
> Die Jungs werden schon wissen wen sie da ran lassen und wen nicht. Wenn es nur ne schlechte kopie von irgendwas anderem ist wirds wohl kaum jemanden reizen da zu fahren.





michi220573 schrieb:


> Klemmi, warum denn vorher schon so pessimistisch? Momentan hast Du keinen Bikepark am Wurmberg. Wenn die Verantwortlichen das Projekt verhauen, bist Du zumindest nicht schlechter gestellt als jetzt.



Ich mag Eure positive Einstellung! Ganz ehrlich. Ich freue mich auf den Bikepark, bin aber eigentlich gar kein Bikeparkler...


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> bla bla schladming bla kopieren bla breite strecken bla...
> wozu irgendwas abschauen... Hallo? Schonmal was von individuellem Streckencharakter gehört?
> Die Jungs werden schon wissen wen sie da ran lassen und wen nicht. Wenn es nur ne schlechte kopie von irgendwas anderem ist wirds wohl kaum jemanden reizen da zu fahren.



Genau  


Lasst die Leute doch erst mal machen, sich jetzt schon über etwas aufregen was noch nicht steht ist ziemlich Sinnfrei.


----------



## klemmi (27. März 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> bla bla schladming bla kopieren bla breite strecken bla...
> wozu irgendwas abschauen... Hallo? Schonmal was von individuellem Streckencharakter gehört?
> Die Jungs werden schon wissen wen sie da ran lassen und wen nicht. Wenn es nur ne schlechte kopie von irgendwas anderem ist wirds wohl kaum jemanden reizen da zu fahren.



Na du bist mir der richtige... Dazu muss ich bestimmt kein Statement abgeben weil du mit Sicherheit keinen Plan hast! Sorry aber sowas kotzt mich wirklich an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (27. März 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Na du bist mir der richtige... Dazu muss ich bestimmt kein Statement abgeben weil du mit Sicherheit keinen Plan hast! Sorry aber sowas kotzt mich wirklich an!



Warum so schlecht drauf? Mensch, lass mal Luft raus


----------



## klemmi (27. März 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Warum so schlecht drauf? Mensch, lass mal Luft raus



Sowas regt mich einfach auf... 1. Habe ich nie was von nachmachen gesagt
2. Was wäre so schlecht wenn es eine ähnliche Strecke wie Schladming hier gäbe? Das wäre nahezu das beste was passieren könnte... die WC-Pros sagen reihenweise wie geil Schladming ist, das wäre doch ideal wenn sie das von einer Strecke in unserer nähe sagen würden... Genau aus dem Grung weil die Strecke einfach gelungen ist und einfach Spaß macht.
Es muss nicht sowas wie Schladming sein, das war nur ein Beispiel von mir...
Man kann auch andere Strecken nehmen. Ich wollte damit hauptsächlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass eine Strecke auf WC-Niveau einfach nicht so ist wie die typischen deutschen Strecken. Diese sind eher eng gesteckt und es gibt meist nur eine schnelle Linie!


----------



## Resendisback (27. März 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Sowas regt mich einfach auf... 1. Habe ich nie was von nachmachen gesagt
> 2. Was wäre so schlecht wenn es eine ähnliche Strecke wie Schladming hier gäbe? Das wäre nahezu das beste was passieren könnte... die WC-Pros sagen reihenweise wie geil Schladming ist, das wäre doch ideal wenn sie das von einer Strecke in unserer nähe sagen würden... Genau aus dem Grung weil die Strecke einfach gelungen ist und einfach Spaß macht.
> Es muss nicht sowas wie Schladming sein, das war nur ein Beispiel von mir...
> Man kann auch andere Strecken nehmen. Ich wollte damit hauptsächlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass eine Strecke auf WC-Niveau einfach nicht so ist wie die typischen deutschen Strecken. Diese sind eher eng gesteckt und es gibt meist nur eine schnelle Linie!



Genau das wollte ich hören!  Hätteste direkt so formulieren können, jetzt kann man dir durchaus zustimmen Man wird sehen wie es läuft. Soo lang dauerts nicht mehr, dann denke ich wirds auch mal los gehen.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (27. März 2009)

Ich finds toll, wenn einer hier mal im Harz Initiative zeigt. Bisher wurde hier ja immer nur auf den Wanderer gesetzt, jenseits 50 und vermögend.
Tagestourismus meistens.
Durch den Zusammenschluß der Bikeparks, mit Verbundticket oder so, wird auch das junge Klientel angelockt, das im Regelfall auch nicht wenig Geld dalässt. Auch könnten sich damit wieder einige Mehrtagestouristen in den Harz verirren. Das könnten wohl so einige Gemeinden gut gebrauchen.


Grüße Emil


----------



## Grauer (27. März 2009)

Na du bist mir der richtige... Dazu muss ich bestimmt kein Statement abgeben weil du mit Sicherheit keinen Plan hast! Sorry aber sowas kotzt mich wirklich an!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Genau das ist so richtig Typisch !
Flotte Sprüche klopfen und mit grenzenloser Erfahrung daherschreiten.
Ist es Euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, diese typische Manier Dinge platt zu quatschen bevor sie Realität sind ? Hat denn irgendeiner der ach so tollen Ratschlaggeber bisher auch nur bedacht wieviel Engagement und Idealismus seitens der zukünftigen Macher des Bikeparks erbracht werden müssen ? Die freuen sich sicherlich jetzt schon über so viel "konstruktive" Kritik. 
Wenn also etwas zum kotzen ist, nur um Worte zu wiederholen, die in so einem Forum eigentlich nicht angebracht sind, dann sind es diese ewig "ihren Senf zu allem" gebenden. Viel besser wäre es, sollen es nicht nur Lippenbekenntnisse bleiben, sich mal direkt mit den zukünftigen Betreibern in Verbindung zu setzen und Unterstützung / Hilfe nicht nur anzubieten, sondern selbst Hand mit anzulegen.
Und vielleicht sollte man auch nicht vergessen: ein solcher Park bedarf erheblicher Investitionen, die sich, soll der Spass allen auch lange erhalten bleiben, armortisieren müssen. Das wiederum bedarf einem Zuspruch der breiten Masse, die nämlich bringt erst das Geld wieder ein. WC-Strecke hin oder her, wer den "Ottonormalbiker" in Benachteiligung bringt, wird eine WC-Strecke auch bald ins WC tragen können. Ohne Moos nix los... oder ... ohne Frequentierung keine Wirtschaftlichkeit.


----------



## Grauer (27. März 2009)

Nicht das es zu Missverständnissen kommt: mein letztes Statement bezieht sich auf das 15:21 Uhr - Zitat von "klemmi".


----------



## Resendisback (27. März 2009)

Grauer schrieb:


> Na du bist mir der richtige... Dazu muss ich bestimmt kein Statement abgeben weil du mit Sicherheit keinen Plan hast! Sorry aber sowas kotzt mich wirklich an!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Beitrag! Es ist aber nunmal leider so, dass manche Leute (was sich aber zum GLÜCK noch in Grenzen hält) nicht verstehen wollen, was das für eine große Planung und wie du sagst, Investitionen ist. 
Das eben gewisse Leute den Mund SOOOO weit aufreissen müssen, bevor etwas steht, zeugt ja davon, dass diese Fahrer keine Erfahrung haben oder den Park, schon bevor dieser gebaut ist, "schlecht" reden wollen


----------



## Grauer (28. März 2009)

Nun ja, irgend wann fällt es eben auf, das Ungeduld zu häufig in Hemmungslosigkeit umschwenkt. Aber mal zum Thema Ideen, Anregungen etc: haben sich die "Macher" des zukünftigen Parks mal damit auseinandergesetzt, Anregungen systematisch zu sammeln und auszuwerten? Brainstorming im Forum ist ja ganz Nett, aber die Ideen und Anregungen auf ihre Machbarkeit abklopfen eigentlich das wünschenswerte. Was mir fehlt ist z.B. ein eigenes Board, in dem man Anregungen einstellen kann (u.a. auch mit seinen pers. Daten zwecks Helferschaft etc). Damit hätte man ein Medium zur direkten Komunikation mit den Initiatoren des Parks und auch endlich richtigen Diskussionsstoff in diesem Forum. Aber Schlussendlich liegt so eine Entscheidung bei den Initiatoren.


----------



## Specializeder (28. März 2009)

ich hab mich schon gefreut das es wissenswerte news gibt weil ich 4 newsletter gekriegt habe das sich in dem thread was getan hat... aber das einzige was hier neu is, is ne seite voll streiterei wegen krims krams.
hat irgendwer schon infos die man auch gerne liest? würde mich echt freuen


----------



## klemmi (28. März 2009)

Also wenn ihr jetzt denkt, dass ich irgendwas schlecht reden will dann habt ihr meine Worte absolut missverstanden.
Ich wäre absolut begeistert wenn endlich mal eine nicht-Deutschland-typische Strecke (vor allem in meiner Nähe) entsteht da es sowas einfach nicht gibt. Meine Meinung sollte nur ausdrücken, dass oft, egal was das alles auch kostet, genau bei dem Streckenbau dann gespart wird und die Strecke deshalb dann doch nicht so sehenswert (oder auch fahrenswert) ist wie das anfangs versprochen wurde... das ist nicht im Sinne von Fahrer und Betreiber da die Fahrer wegbleiben da die Strecke doch nicht so gut ist und der Betreiber nicht genügend Einnahmen hat. Ich würde mich definitiv gern am Streckenbau beteiligen, das wäre mir ein Vergnügen.
Ich bezeichne mich absolut nicht als Kenner oder sowas, allerdings denke ich schon, dass ich etwas Erfahrung mitbringe...
WEnn das Terrain eine Strecke auf WC-Niveau hergibt sollte das auch genutzt werden... es wäre Verschwendung wenn nicht.
Ich schätze mal, dass die deutschen Top-Fahrer gern bereit sind bei der Strecke mitzuwirken und das sollte genutzt werden.
Ich will nichts schelchtreden, ich will nur sagen, dass die Chance nicht weggeschmissen werden soll...

@Resendisback: Gehörst du zum Team des Parks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (28. März 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> @Resendisback: Gehörst du zum Team des Parks?



Ich halte mich mal bescheiden zurück 

Aber falls du bestimmte fragen hast, melde dich am besten bei "wurmberg".

@Specializeder

Wirst schon noch Infos bekommen, keine Sorge. Nur spielt im moment 
das Wetter nicht ganz mit. 

@Grauer 

ein Thread in dieser Art - wo man Ideen, Wünsche und Anregungen 
posten konnte, gab es ja schon. Die dort geposteten Beiträge wurden 
auch der zuständigen Person vorgelegt.


----------



## ILJA (30. März 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Na du bist mir der richtige... Dazu muss ich bestimmt kein Statement abgeben weil du mit Sicherheit keinen Plan hast!





klemmi schrieb:


> Schladming ist halt die einzige die ich bisher gefahren bin....



Heiratest du auch gleich die erste?

Jede Strecke hat aufgrund der Geländecharakteristik ihre Eigenheiten. Schulenberg z.B. ist die teilweise ehr etwas langsamere, steilere Strecke, wo man sich wirklich Gedanken machen muss um da zügig runter zu kommen. Thale hingegen ist wegen des flacheren geländes recht schnell gehalten, mit wenigen tehnischen dafür vielen hoch aufgeschaufelten Hindernissen, da kommt dann noch die "Mut-Komponente" hinzu. In Braunlage liegen sehr viele große Granit-Klamotten rum, sowas sollte man unbedingt mit einbeziehen. Ne DH-Strecke die ich beim ersten Versuch ohne große Anstrengungen runterfahren kann hat für mich den namen nicht verdient.
Und das hat hier keines falls was mit schlechtreden oder sonstwas zu tun.
Desweiteren soll hier ja auch nicht nur ein DH-Track sondern ein Bikepark entstehen, die sind ja im allgemeinen "Upgrade-fähig".


----------



## klemmi (30. März 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> Heiratest du auch gleich die erste?



Wenn ich merke, dass es die richtige ist! 

Jetzt mal im Ernst... das Beispiel habe ich nur gewählt weil ich diese Strecke für ein wahres Beispiel einer echten Downhill-Strecke halte und weil sie total Spaß macht. Ich werde im Laufe dieser Saison wieder mehrere Strecken außerhalb Deutschlands fahren... Schweizer IXS Rennen und Leogang... mal sehn was sonst noch. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie die Schweizer Strecken sind. Scuol bin ich auch schon gefahren. Diese war für mich schon wieder etwas zu steil... trotzdem sehr geil!


----------



## schu2000 (30. März 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst... das Beispiel habe ich nur gewählt weil ich diese Strecke für ein wahres Beispiel einer echten Downhill-Strecke halte und weil sie total Spaß macht.



Aber bei Downhill- und sonstigen Strecken ist es halt wieder so wie mit den Bikes selbst (oder wie mit Frauen ), oder allgemein mit so ziemlich allem: Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich. Für Dich mag Schladming eine Top-Strecke sein, während andere Fahrer (jetzt mal ohne das fahrerische Können zu berücksichtigen) die Strecke unter Umständen hassen...


----------



## Resendisback (31. März 2009)

Man man man, die Ungeduld steht hier manchen Leuten im Gesicht geschrieben


----------



## klemmi (31. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> während andere Fahrer die Strecke unter Umständen hassen...



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln... sei es so! Das einzig sinnvolle ist sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Da eine Strecke auf WC-Niveau entstehen soll muss diese sich abheben von normalen Strecken wie es sie bereits in Deutschland gibt... Die Anforderungen an den Fahrer müssen höher sein wenn das Ziel so gesteckt ist.


----------



## Resendisback (31. März 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln... sei es so! Das einzig sinnvolle ist sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Da eine Strecke auf WC-Niveau entstehen soll muss diese sich abheben von normalen Strecken wie es sie bereits in Deutschland gibt... Die Anforderungen an den Fahrer müssen höher sein wenn das Ziel so gesteckt ist.



Zitat "wurmberg":

_Hier kommt eine downhill-Strecke von ca. 4.500m hin, die so gebaut werden soll, dass hier ggf. auch mal Weltcup gefahren werden kann. Wir wollen uns diese Option offen halten! Entscheidend für Euch wird sein, dass diese Abfahrt eben auch recht anspruchsvoll sein wird._

Nun alle Meinungsverschiedenheiten, Unklarheiten und Ärger geklärt ?


----------



## schens (1. April 2009)

"dass hier ggf. auch mal Weltcup gefahren werden kann"
Wenn man grad nichts besseres zu tun hast, oder wie? 
Imho wird jedes mal, wenn hier von Weltcup die Rede ist, die ganze Sache nur noch lächerlicher gemacht.
Da ist noch keinene Schippe Dreck bewegt worden und man spricht hier von WC. Wer soll die Strecke den eigntlich bauen?
Wer ist wurmberg und woher will er wissen was eine anspruchsvolle Strecke ist?!


----------



## bodo bagger (1. April 2009)

tja mal so by the way. die strecke oder der bikepark wurmberg ist seit ca. 4 jahren im gespräch. bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts nennenswertes getan (mal abgesehen von dem artikel in der goslar´schen zeitung und dem statement des bahnbetreibers). ich könnte jetzt bisschen aus dem nähkästchen plaudern und paar animositäten zwischen diversen leuten offenlegen, was aber der sache nicht unbedingt dienlich sein dürfte.
ok ganz vergessen die preisliste wurde aktualisiert und um bikeparktageskarten ergänzt.

hatte eingangs schon mal bemerkt, dass sich die ganze geschichte dank einer tollen pr arbeit mitlweile bisschen zum running gag entwickelt hat und ich auch wirkich erst daran glaube, wenn das ding steht, oder ich dort eigenäugig den ersten bagger hab fahren sehen. geht momentan noch nicht, da das wetter dort oben noch genug weisses terrorzeugs rumliegen lässt. verständlich.

im übrigen thematik wc strecke.. find ich persönlich bisschen großspurig damit rumzuprahlen. zum einen gibt es keinerlei kritierien für eine wc strecke. zum anderen impliziert diese behauptung, dass man in absehbarer zeit auch einen wc veranstalten muss um diesen attribut gerecht zu werden. gut thale wirbt auch damit.... hat allerdings auch schon ein e1 rennen veranstaltet, was zumindest schon mal eine stufe höher steht.
als marketingargument halte ich die wc problematik eher kontraproduktiv, da es sicher mehr leute abschreckt ob der angst vor der strecke als potentiell zahlende kundschaft anlockt.

wünsche dem wurmberg auf jeden fall viel erfolg und alles gute, schon im eignen interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (5. April 2009)

> als marketingargument halte ich die wc problematik eher kontraproduktiv, da es sicher mehr leute abschreckt ob der angst vor der strecke als potentiell zahlende kundschaft anlockt.



100pro korrekt. 

checkb


----------



## klemmi (5. April 2009)

"als marketingargument halte ich die wc problematik eher kontraproduktiv, da es sicher mehr leute abschreckt ob der angst vor der strecke als potentiell zahlende kundschaft anlockt."

Finde ich nicht da ein Bikepark für nahezu jeden etwas bietet (der Rad fahren will )


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2009)

ich will mal ganz interessehalber fragen ob es neuigkeiten gibt? mittlerweile sollte der dicke schnee doch weg sein. was sagen den die locals? schon was zu sehen?


----------



## EWO (20. April 2009)

ich habe von den fahrern im hahnenklee mitbekommen, das es im juni losgehen soll.
das geld soll auch schon parat liegen.

na denn mal los...


----------



## dex92 (20. April 2009)

..jo,dann mal ran..und vergesst den wallride nicht  august soll schon was fahrbar sein hat man mir gesagt.. und ob wc tauglich oder nicht,ich freu mich einfach auf nen neuen park.....


----------



## wurmberg (20. April 2009)

Hallo biker!
Vielen Dank für Euer reges Interesse und Diskutieren an/über unserem/n Braunlager Park an unserem Hausberg, dem Wurmberg (für Navis: 38700 Braunlage, Am Amtsweg 5).
Es wird Zeit, mal wieder etwas vom Wurmberg zu berichten! Hier sind, wenn man die vielen Kommentare so liest, ja wohl scheinbar ein paar Dinge zu erläutern.
1. Heute (20.04.) ist Submissionstermin für die Vergabe der Bauausführung.
2. Es läuft derzeit noch der Widerspruch eines niedersächsischen Umweltschutzverbandes gegen den Bau des Parks. Die "Frist-Uhr" zur Erklärung des Widerspruchs aber tickt, die Zeit dafür ist spätestens Mitte Mai abgelaufen!
Aus diesem Grunde hat sich auch der Baubeginn verschoben! Wir rechnen mit der Eröffnung von wenigstens 2-3 Strecken - Übungsparcours an Talstation sowie den beiden nach Süden gelegenen Strecken an/unter der Seilbahn (also von noch nicht allen zu bauenden Strecken) -  ca. Ende Juni / Anfang Juli (anstatt Pfingsten)!
3. Bezgl. der Erstellung des Parks könnt Ihr versichert sein: hier bauen keine Laien, hier werden von den Bau-Profis obendrein beim Anlegen der Abfahrten sicher auch noch bekannte Fahrer-Cracks mit ins Boot geholt.
4. All das Geschreibe über eine Weltcuptauglichkeit ist überflüssig! Wir werden eine Abfahrt gleich oder Stück für Stück so gestalten (Länge/Schwierigkeit), dass ein Cup gefahren werden könnte. Wichtiger für Euch/uns wird sicherlich aber sein, dass hier im Norden ein großen Park von ca. 18-19 km Gesamtlänge mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden der Abfahrten und tollen Einbauten entsteht, oder? Jeder soll sich hier wohl fühlen!
5. Auch beim Thema "Transport der bikes auf den Berg" habt Ihr uns mit Euren Hinweisen bereits sehr geholfen. Wenn auch die meisten Vorschläge, die Ihr so verglichen habt, hier aus seilbahntechnischen Gründen nicht übertragbar sind, so haben wir doch und aufgrund Eurer Anregungen wahrscheinlich bereits eine praktikable Lösung gefunden. Damit müsste eigentlich ein für alle Seiten schadensfreier Transport der bikes möglich sein.
6. Wir haben zur Eröffnung 12 Transportgestelle gefertigt und in Betrieb genommen. In jedes dieser Gestelle passen bis zu fünf bikes. Auch unsere Monsterroller werden damit befördert. Sollte irgendwann die Beförderungs-Kapazitätsgrenze erreicht sein, so werden wir weitere Gestelle fertigen. Die Praxis wird es zeigen. 
Anders als scheinbar woanders werden aber die Gestelle bei uns bereits morgens beim Einrangieren in den Seilbahn-Umlauf einsortiert. Sie schweben somit den ganzen Tag am Seil und alle paar Minuten erscheint ein leeres Transportgehänge in der Talstation. 
Wir haben zudem so viel Flexibilität, dass hier auch, wie beim Skifahren im Winter, in der Mittelstation für die Bergfahrt zugestiegen werden könnte. Dadurch kann man, bei Gefallen, z.B. die Steilstücke am oberen Teil des Berges öfter befahren.
7. Eure Hinweise zu Werbung und Internetauftritten haben wir ebenfalls notiert, setzen Entsprechendes bereits auch um.
Vielen Dank für Eure konstruktive Mitarbeit, wir hören/lesen sicher bald wieder  voneinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. April 2009)

Na dann drücken wir euch mal alle kräftig die Daumen das euch nicht das gleiche Schicksal trifft wie den  Bikepark Feuerberg

Der Rest wird sich ergeben, aber ne HP wäre schon toll


----------



## schu2000 (20. April 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> 2. Es läuft derzeit noch der Widerspruch eines niedersächsischen Umweltschutzverbandes gegen den Bau des Parks.



 wie skywalker schon geschrieben hat, hoffentlich läuft das nicht auf dasselbe hinaus wie am Feuerberg...



wurmberg schrieb:


> Jeder soll sich hier wohl fühlen!



 Hört sich doch so weit alles ganz gut an! Viel Erfolg bei eurem Vorhaben!!


----------



## bodo bagger (20. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wie skywalker schon geschrieben hat, hoffentlich läuft das nicht auf dasselbe hinaus wie am Feuerberg...
> 
> 
> 
> Hört sich doch so weit alles ganz gut an! Viel Erfolg bei eurem Vorhaben!!



daher ist gut auch sehr relativ. aus den genannten gründen gibt es bis heute keine beschneiung des wb´s und auch die vieldiskutierte verlängerung des nordhangliftes über den winterberg ist daran gescheitert. neverending running gag...


----------



## Riding-Rick (20. April 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> ...Es läuft derzeit noch der Widerspruch eines niedersächsischen Umweltschutzverbandes gegen den Bau des Parks...



...ohne Worte!  

Aber ansonsten klingt´s echt gut!
Sehr gut finde ich auch dass sich der Betreiber oder einer Verantwortlichen hier im Forum bewegen und uns auf dem neuesten Stand halten und vorallem unsere Vorschläge und Kritiken annehmen!


----------



## Resendisback (26. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wie skywalker schon geschrieben hat, hoffentlich läuft das nicht auf dasselbe hinaus wie am Feuerberg...




Das was derzeit in Feuerberg diskutiert wird ist wirklich sowas von sinnfrei. 
Als wenn die Vögel von Biker gestört werden. Hoffentlich gibt es da, genauso wie hier keine längeren Probleme.

@bodo 

"2. Es läuft derzeit noch der Widerspruch eines niedersächsischen Umweltschutzverbandes gegen den Bau des Parks. 
*Die "Frist-Uhr" zur Erklärung des Widerspruchs aber tickt, die Zeit dafür ist spätestens Mitte Mai abgelaufen!*"


Also klingt es, finde ich, nicht schlecht. Eine Erklärung, warum ein Wiederspruch aufgerufen wurde, ist noch nicht gegeben..


----------



## bodo bagger (27. April 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Das was derzeit in Feuerberg diskutiert wird ist wirklich sowas von sinnfrei.
> Als wenn die Vögel von Biker gestört werden. Hoffentlich gibt es da, genauso wie hier keine längeren Probleme.
> 
> @bodo
> ...



nein denn es bedeudet de facto nur, dass der widerspruch inhaltlich begründet werden muss bis zu diesem datum. dass dies passieren wird, davon kannst du ausgehen und danach läuft alles seinen bürokratischen gang. dass dies enventuell noch nicht passiert ist, kann ich mir damit erklären, dass seitens des umweltschutzvervandes alles getan wird, dass der widerspruch wasserdicht ist.

ist leider so, dass der harz von irgendwelchen verkappten selbsternannten öko nazis regiert wird.


----------



## Resendisback (27. April 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> ist leider so, dass der harz von irgendwelchen verkappten selbsternannten öko nazis regiert wird.



Leider, ja


----------



## burn (27. April 2009)

Dann wird es Zeit fuer eine anstaendige Revolution


----------



## bjoernsen (28. April 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> ist leider so, dass der harz von irgendwelchen verkappten selbsternannten öko nazis regiert wird.



Und genau die Leute beschweren sich über sinkende Touristenzahlen und Vergreisung des Harzes. 
Wann kapieren die das man mit 3 Museen und 5 Wanderwegen keine jungen Leuten in den Harz locken kann...

Jede Pfütze ist hier schon ein Feuchtbiotop, in den der seltene neunschwänziger Spannraupenfalter seine Eier legt. Sowas muß man natürlich schützen!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Denn es könnte ja sein, das ein paar Biker Spaß haben! Dies gilt es in jedenfall zu unterbinden! 

Dabei merken die nicht das eine Stadt nach der anderen Pleite geht und die Leute massenweise den Harz verlassen. 
Nun ja, gegen die verbohrten Öko Nazis kann man wohl nicht viel machen.

In diesem Sinne: Ride On!


----------



## Resendisback (28. April 2009)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Und genau die Leute beschweren sich über sinkende Touristenzahlen und Vergreisung des Harzes.
> Wann kapieren die das man mit 3 Museen und 5 Wanderwegen keine jungen Leuten in den Harz locken kann...
> 
> Jede Pfütze ist hier schon ein Feuchtbiotop, in den der seltene neunschwänziger Spannraupenfalter seine Eier legt. Sowas muß man natürlich schützen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Da gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen  Verstehe auch nicht warum manche 
Menschen ein von-der-wand-bis-zur-tapete denken haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (28. April 2009)

na ja das hat wohl weniger mit dem harz sondern einfach mit der generellen, engstirnigen denkweise der sogenannten umweltschützer zu tun.
ist halt so, wenn man aus mangel an fachwissen zu allem erst mal nein sagt und dieses nein dann mit gefährlichen halbwissen begründen muss.

bei einigen von diesen exemplaren besonders im ostteil des harzes (ruhig bleiben und nicht gleich an die decke gehen, komme selber aus dem osten) hat es leider im leben zu keinem vernünftigen abschluss gelangt, so dass man sich anerkennung durch gesteigertes geltungsbedürfniss und eifriges nachplappern von hohlen phrasen holen muss....
habe selten so viele profilneurosen gesehen, wie in diesen kreisen.,...


----------



## Bogeyman (28. April 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> na ja das hat wohl weniger mit dem harz sondern einfach mit der generellen, engstirnigen denkweise der sogenannten umweltschützer zu tun.
> ist halt so, wenn man aus mangel an fachwissen zu allem erst mal nein sagt und dieses nein dann mit gefährlichen halbwissen begründen muss.
> [...]



Ich will ja nicht stänkern, aber genau das können auch die Umweltschützer sagen. Ich denke man sollte die Geschichte immer von beiden Seiten sehen. Aber wie schon oben geschrieben wurde verstehe ich auch nicht, dass man gerade aufgrund der touristischen Situation im Harz dort nicht ein wenig toleranter ist. Ich denke wie meistens ist das Problem das Halbwissen und das erstmal gemauert wird und nicht erstmal sich zusammen gesetzt und die Situation erörtert.


----------



## Devuse (29. April 2009)

ich glaub das echt nicht....
jetzt hab ich mich schon darauf gefreut pfingsten bei der eröffnung dabei zu sein und jetzt lese ich hier sowas!^^
diese ökos sind echt die hinter letzten. klar bin ich auch für den naturschutz und verhalte mich auch dem endsprechend im wald. aber kann mir mal einer sagen wo es am wurmberg überhaupt noch natur zum schützen gibt?. ich könnt ja verstehen wenn die was dagegen haben wenn am brocken ein bikepark gebaut wird aber am wurmberg?. das ist doch so oder so ein berg an dem nur sport gemacht wird. im sommer die monsterroller und jetzt vielleicht die mountainbiker und im winter die ski fahrer und die ski springer.

der harz und ihr tourismus ist so oder so das lächerlichste was es gibt.... die kriegen da doch garnichts gebacken.


----------



## argh (30. April 2009)

Devuse schrieb:


> der harz und ihr tourismus ist so oder so das lächerlichste was es gibt.... die kriegen da doch garnichts gebacken.



... doch, klar!

"Sie" schaffen es, so gut wie jede Neuerung und verzweifelte Versuche, der vom aussterben bedrohten Gegend zu torpedieren und immer weiter auf hohem Niveau zu jammern!


----------



## Ebbe (1. Mai 2009)

Das Einreichen eines Widerspruchs ist nun mal (ein wohl auch sinnvolles) Recht in Deutschland. Wenn z B. direkt vor der eigenen Haustür eine  Schnellstraße gebaut werden soll, fände man dieses Recht sicher auch gut. Es kommt oft genug vor, dass bei einer Planung etwas Wichtiges vergessen wird, das erst durch einen Widerspruch bemerkt wird. Dann kann man versuchen, einen Kompromiss zu finden. Das ist ja wohl besser, als einen fertigen Bikepark später wieder abreißen zu müssen.



bodo bagger schrieb:


> die strecke oder der bikepark wurmberg ist seit ca. 4 jahren im gespräch.



Dann sollte man wohl auch der Gegenseite, hier den Umweltschützern, zumindest den einen Monat Widerspruchsfrist und die weitere Zeit für dessen Bearbeitung einräumen, trotz aller Vorfreude auf einen Bikepark. Sicher darf man sich ärgern  und den Ärger kundtun. Wie war der Spruch: geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid (oder so ähnlich?). Jetzt schon auf der Gegenseite rumzuhacken, *bevor* man deren Argumente überhaupt kennt, erscheint mir ziemlich unprofessionell.


----------



## Ebbe (1. Mai 2009)

Könnte man den Thread hier nicht in zwei aufsplitten, einen für die Fakten (von Wumberg) und einen zweiten für die Diskussion?


----------



## Geestraider (2. Mai 2009)

ich denke mal das ganze ist auch ein generationenkonflikt. die meisten der ich sag mal standart-harzbesucher sind wanderer ältern semesters, wo hingegen die mehrzahl der biker eher jüngeren baujahrs sind. während die einen gemüdlich die berge hochwandern wollen die anderen möglichst schnell wieder runter das alleine birgt schon eine menge konfliktpotenzial. dazu kommen noch ein berg von vorurteilen beiderseits plus eine prise halbwissen und schon wundert einen garnix mehr.
eines ist klar, ein bikepark kann vielleicht, ein *guter* bikepark wird mit sicherheit eine ganze menge biker in den harz bringen. aber es besteht auch die gefahr das viele wanderer braunlage fern bleiben könnten. ich glaube aber auch das man beide seiten zufrieden stellen kann, denn der wurmberg hat genug potenzial. nur muß das ganze konzept stimmig sein und dafür muß man beide seiten zusammen bringen. und der umweltschutz darf auch nicht drunter leiden, denn ich fahre ja auch wegen der schönen natur in den harz


----------



## Resendisback (2. Mai 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ich denke mal das ganze ist auch ein generationenkonflikt. die meisten der ich sag mal standart-harzbesucher sind wanderer ältern semesters, wo hingegen die mehrzahl der biker eher jüngeren baujahrs sind. während die einen gemüdlich die berge hochwandern wollen die anderen möglichst schnell wieder runter das alleine birgt schon eine menge konfliktpotenzial. dazu kommen noch ein berg von vorurteilen beiderseits plus eine prise halbwissen und schon wundert einen garnix mehr.
> eines ist klar, ein bikepark kann vielleicht, ein *guter* bikepark wird mit sicherheit eine ganze menge biker in den harz bringen. aber es besteht auch die gefahr das viele wanderer braunlage fern bleiben könnten. ich glaube aber auch das man beide seiten zufrieden stellen kann, denn der wurmberg hat genug potenzial. nur muß das ganze konzept stimmig sein und dafür muß man beide seiten zusammen bringen. und der umweltschutz darf auch nicht drunter leiden, denn ich fahre ja auch wegen der schönen natur in den harz



Zum Thema wanderer UND Biker am Wurmberg. Es wird ja schon länger mit den Monsterrollern auf dem Wurmberg umhergefahren. Und Strecken zu bauen, wo sowieso kein Wanderer lang gehen würde, finde ich einfach viel vorteilhafter. In Hahnenklee laufen auch die wanderer "über" die Strecke, gehen eben den Wanderweg entlang und können die Fahrer trotzdem anschauen. Was ja, so wie ich es bis jetzt mitbekommen und empfunden habe, eher nicht negativ war, da die Wanderer des "älteren semesters" oft begeistert waren. 
Ich glaube das die Strecken die Wanderer allgemein eher weniger behindern bzw. verärgern.
Es geht ja jetzt auch hauptsächlich um einen niedersächsischen Umweltschutzverbandes und nicht um Wanderer.


----------



## toschi (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn die Harzer mal endlich kapieren würden das damit Asche zu machen ist, die meisten jammern aber lieber drüber wie schlecht es um den Tourismus steht. Ich strolche jetzt schon zwanzig Jahre im Harz rum und mir ist aufgefallen das die meisten Wirtschaften und Beherbungen eigentlich ihre Ruhe haben wollen. Um die Wanderer mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen.
Ich hoffe der Park trägt da zu einem Wandel bei, zumindestens in der Braunlage Gegend.
Das auch heimisches Publikum zu anstehenden Events anwesend sein wird hat das Bikefliegen gezeigt, wenn auch noch verhalten waren doch einige da, mit großen Augen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (9. Mai 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> 3. Bezgl. der Erstellung des Parks könnt Ihr versichert sein: hier bauen keine Laien, hier werden von den Bau-Profis obendrein beim Anlegen der Abfahrten sicher auch noch bekannte Fahrer-Cracks mit ins Boot geholt.



ich bin gespannt, es haben ja schon öfter "Profis" im Harz gebaut 
Fahrer ins Boot holen, sehr sinnvoll


----------



## nonem (9. Mai 2009)

Wir waren letztes WE in Braunlage. kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

Wir sind des Ã¶fteren mit der Seilbahn fÃ¼r gesalzene 6,50â¬ hoch und dann meist den Wurmbergstieg Ã¼ber Elend zurÃ¼ck. Scheinbar scheint der Plan bei den Seilbahnmitarbeitern noch nicht bekannt zu sein... Auf Nachfrage wusste kein einziger (von 4 Mitarbeitern) irgendetwas Ã¼ber Planungen einen Bikepark zu bauen. So richtig einig Ã¼ber die Preisgestaltung waren die sich dazu auch nicht. 
Man kam sich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht sehr willkommen vor. Und die Planungen, dass die Bikes in die Transportgondeln "reingeworfen" werden, sollte der Betreiber auch mal Ã¼berdenken. Die behandeln die Bikes genauso wie ihre 0815-Monsterroller. Nur dumm, dass ne 36er Fox Van mehr kostet als 3 Roller zusammen. Letztendlich hab ich dank des pfleglichen Umgangs mit meinen Bike in meinem "Fuchs" ne schÃ¶ne Scharte im Gleitrohr, . 
Also da muss sich einiges tun, damit es mal "Weltklasse" erreicht. Mein erster Eindruck (unabhÃ¤ngig vom noch nicht begonnen Streckenbau) war "untere Kreisklasse".

Meine Meinung: Wem mann so ein Projekt angehen will, sollte man da schon etwas mehr Engagement reinstecken. Und nich einfach groÃ tÃ¶nen :


> 4,5 Kilometer lang soll die lÃ¤ngste DH-Strecke Europas werden: Am Wurmberg im Harz entsteht ein DH-Park, wo 1000 Biker/h gen Berg befÃ¶rdert werden sollen. - Zitat aus Bike 04/09


----------



## TZR (9. Mai 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Wir sind des öfteren mit der Seilbahn für gesalzene 6,50 hoch und dann meist den Wurmbergstieg über Elend zurück.



Laut Homepage gibt es Tageskarten für 22 EUR.


----------



## Devuse (9. Mai 2009)

neija...ich hoffe das sich da jetzt langsam mal was tut!^^.
weil außer viel gerede ist ja wohl noch nichts passiert. ich bin echt sehr gespannt wenn es überhaupt einmal so weit kommen wird. weil ich denke mal das der wurmberg echt ne geile location für einen bikepark ist. und vorallem auch für einen bisschen größeren und anspruchsvolleren. denn wie ich finde fehlt so etwas noch ein bisschen im harz!.
ob der bikepark nun worldcup niveau hat oder nicht ist da ja eigentlich egal.....auf jedenfall könnte man am wurmberg nen echt geilen park bauen!^^


----------



## Ebbe (9. Mai 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Wir sind des Ã¶fteren mit der Seilbahn fÃ¼r gesalzene 6,50â¬ hoch


 
Verglichen mit anderen Seilbahnen verstehe ich die Kritik am Preis nicht. Der Preis fÃ¼r eine Einzelfahrt *ohne MTB* ist 5,50 EUR (mit Studenten-/SchÃ¼lerermÃ¤Ãigung wie bei Dir). *Einen EUR* Aufpreis fÃ¼r ein MTB doch ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen. Einzelfahrkarten sind anderswo bei Ã¤hnlichen Seilbahnen in Deutschland (von der Schweiz ganz zu schweigen) doch auch nicht gÃ¼nstiger. Und das es Tageskarten gibt (17 EUR fÃ¼r SchÃ¼ler/Studenten), steht doch sogar auf Internet-Homepage der Wurmberg-Seilbahn.

Das Seilbahnfahren ingesamt im Vergleich mit anderen Verkehrsmitteln verdammt teuer ist, stimmt natÃ¼rlich.


----------



## nonem (9. Mai 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> Und das es Tageskarten gibt (17 EUR für Schüler/Studenten), steht doch sogar auf Internet-Homepage der Wurmberg-Seilbahn.


Dumm nur dass auf Nachfrage Tageskarten nicht verfügbar waren, obwohl es auf der Homepage vermarktet wird. Das meine ich ja, ... da wird viel geredet ohne wirklich was zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebbe (9. Mai 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Dumm nur dass auf Nachfrage Tageskarten nicht verfügbar waren, obwohl es auf der Homepage vermarktet wird. Das meine ich ja, ... da wird viel geredet ohne wirklich was zu tun.


 
Das ist natürlich ziemlich blamabel, wenn die im Internet angegeben Karten nicht verfügbar sind. Das würde mich vor Ort massiv ärgern.  Es mag zwar sein, dass die Bahn aufgrund der momentanen Revisionszeit (die Bahn war ja nur für das Wochenende mal zwischendurch offen) noch nicht auf Ihre Sommer-Preise vorbereitet ist. Hätte das dann nicht aber von Bahn-Seite Euch gegenüber kurzfristig irgendwie flexibel trotzdem umgesetzt werden können? 

Wenn dann weiterhin noch das eigene Bike beschädigt wird, ist die Bewertung "untere Kreisklasse" in Deinem Fall wirklich berechtigt. Das ist sicher keine "optimale" Vorabwerbung für einen Bikepark, auch wenn exakt ab dem Eröffnungstag alles gut wird.


----------



## nonem (12. Mai 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> ...auch wenn exakt ab dem Eröffnungstag alles gut wird.


Optimist wie ich bin, glaube ich daran auch ganz fest...


----------



## bodo bagger (12. Mai 2009)

tja neverending running gag......


----------



## Resendisback (12. Mai 2009)

mh, abwarten


----------



## wurmberg (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Hier an dieser Stelle muss jetzt mal wieder etwas geschrieben werden! *Es gibt in Braunlage noch keinen bikepark!* Momentan hierher zu fahren, um die für den fertigen bikepark entsprechende Infrastruktur zu finden ist eigentlich ein wenig blauäugig! Wenn wir hier soweit sind und die Eröffnung ansteht, dann ist auch die passende Struktur vorhanden!! Entsprechendes gilt für die Stunden-/Zeitkarten! Auch die greifen erst mit Beginn der Fahrzeit im Park, den es aber noch nicht gibt!!
Also bitte, biken mit allem Spaß erst dann, wenn wir hier den Park realisiert haben! Kreisklasse und höher kann ich auch nur spielen, wenn ich die dafür notwendige Spielfläche habe. Mc Donald´s verkauft auch nicht auf der Wiese, auf der später das Geschäft stehen soll, vorher schon seine Hamburger - um es mal einfach auszudrücken.
Vielleicht eine kleine positive Nachricht, so ganz am Rande. Wir fangen gerade an zu bauen. Der im Raum stehende Widerspruch (wer vorher aufmerksam mit gelesen hat weiß, was gemeint ist) ist scheinbar erledigt! Planung Eröffnung von Übungsparcours und 2 Abfahrten Richtung Süden fällt somit auf Sa., den 18.07. Dann wissen alle Mitarbeiter Bescheid, werden bikes nicht wie Roller in die Transportgestelle geschmissen, sondern in neuen Transportgondeln mit Haltesystemen hinaufgeschaukelt und die Sportkarten als Zeitkarten verkauft. Ab dann tickt die Uhr, nicht schon jetzt - sorry!


----------



## michi220573 (14. Mai 2009)

@ wurmberg

Danke für die Infos. Viel wieter oben hatte mal jemand gefragt, in welcher Funktion Du für den Bikepark auftrittst. Hattest Du das schon beantwortet?


----------



## wurmberg (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo michi220573, ich vertrete den Betreiber bzw. die Wurmbergseilbahn, bin also sehr stark involviert! Grüße an die Hausfrau und Mutter...


----------



## michi220573 (14. Mai 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> ... Grüße an die Hausfrau und Mutter...





Da mir ja nun im Harz scheinbar einige Trails genommen werden, ich den Harz aber eigentlich so toll finde, werde ich mich sicher mal auf Eure Strecken begeben. Viel Erfolg, Ausdauer, Geduld und genug Geld


----------



## wurmberg (14. Mai 2009)

Schauen wir mal, vielen Dank für Deine guten Wünsche und viel Spaß, wenn Du einmal hier bei uns sein solltest!


----------



## argh (15. Mai 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> [...] Der im Raum stehende Widerspruch (wer vorher aufmerksam mit gelesen hat weiß, was gemeint ist) ist scheinbar erledigt! [...]


Das "scheinbar" klingt gefährlich. So ein wenig blauäugig und naiv... 



wurmberg schrieb:


> [...] Ab dann tickt die Uhr, nicht schon jetzt - sorry! [...]


 Und ob die tickt! Bis zum 18.7. sinds noch zwei Monate und zwei Tage. Das ist nicht wirklich viel. Oder täusche ich mich da?

Gespannt bin ich trotzdem- bzw. grade deswegen! Und ich drück Euch die Daumen das alles gut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (15. Mai 2009)

war letztes WE in braunlage, auch aufm wurmberg, hatte aber nix gesehen was nach großen bikepark bauarbeiten aussah! ein paar gefällte bäume, aber die sieht man ja überall im harz  und die olle monsterrollerstrecke kanns ja wohl auch nicht sein, das wäre ein bischen mager


----------



## Skywalker_sz (15. Mai 2009)

Tut mir leid aber da fällt mir nur ein: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !

Schaut ihr euch die Post die vor eurem stehen garnicht an???? Wenn sie jetzt erst anfangen mit bauen ist auch noch nix da...... Oder war der Geestraider so schnell unterwegs das es in die Zukunft gesprungen ist ???

ARGHS !


----------



## Geestraider (15. Mai 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine kleine positive Nachricht, so ganz am Rande. Wir fangen gerade an zu bauen...



vielleicht einfach mal genau durchlesen 
allerdings war ich auch nicht so ganz langsam


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber da fällt mir nur ein: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !
> 
> Schaut ihr euch die Post die vor eurem stehen garnicht an???? Wenn sie jetzt erst anfangen mit bauen ist auch noch nix da...... Oder war der Geestraider so schnell unterwegs das es in die Zukunft gesprungen ist ???
> 
> ARGHS !




Bei uns im Norden ist es halt so flach das man doch schnell ungeduldig wird!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2009)

Bin da heute mal hoch- und runtergejuckelt, war anstrengend und hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Inzwischen wird aber einem von fast jedem Mitarbeiter erzählt das es bald losgeht mit dem Bau der Strecken!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Resendisback (17. Mai 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin da heute mal hoch- und runtergejuckelt, war anstrengend und hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Inzwischen wird aber einem von fast jedem Mitarbeiter erzählt das es bald losgeht mit dem Bau der Strecken!
> 
> Gruss
> Jens


----------



## tresor23 (23. Mai 2009)

So für alle ungeduldigen Braunlage hat noch keinen funktionierenden Bikepark  aber es geht vorran erste erfolge sind schon zu sehen und wer schon mal schnuppern möchte bekommt auch schon Tageskarten seit Donnerstag! Es gibt auch noch keine biketranzporter !!!!!!!!!!
Für Seilbahn gültig
Erwachsene (ab 18 Jahre)
Schüler / Studenten ***
Kinder (6-15 Jahre)
Einzelfahrt
7,50 
6,50 
5,00 
3-Stunden-Karte
15,00 
11,00 
6,00 
4-Stunden-Karte
18,00 
14,50 
8,00 
Tageskarte
22,00 
17,00 
10,00 
2-Tage-Karte ****
42,00 
32,00 
18,50 
3-Tage-Karte ****
60,00 
45,00 
26,50 
5-Tage-Karte ****
85,00 
62,00 
43,00 


Gruß tresor


----------



## Resendisback (23. Mai 2009)

die Preise FÜR Tageskarten stehen schon länger auf der hp @tresor
aber wenn du Vorort welche bekommen hast, umso besser


----------



## tresor23 (23. Mai 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> die Preise FÜR Tageskarten stehen schon länger auf der hp @tresor
> aber wenn du Vorort welche bekommen hast, umso besser


@Resendisback:
Ja das weiß ich (wohne ja hier) aber ich verfolge das hier ja schon seit dem du das thema eröffnet hast und ich glaube sicher ist sicher zur not male ich auch noch ein bild für die jenigen die nicht richtig lesen können   
Und nun ja gekauft habe ich noch keine letzten sonntag muste ich mich noch mit 5er karten zufrieden geben aber Donnerstag haben sie mir gesagt das es jetzt tages karten gibt wie es mit stundenkarten aussieht weiss ich nun nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winky (23. Mai 2009)

Ja, ist denn überhaupt schon ein Erdkrümel bewegt worden??


----------



## tresor23 (23. Mai 2009)

"aber es geht vorran erste erfolge sind schon zu sehen" habe ich geschrieben !!!!! Wuste ich doch ich muss noch ein bild malen ... Aber es gibt hier genug natürliche trails die mann fahren kann so ist man nicht auf ne gebastelte strecke angewiesen!!!!


----------



## Resendisback (23. Mai 2009)

Winky schrieb:


> Ja, ist denn überhaupt schon ein Erdkrümel bewegt worden??



wie du den Thread bestimmt verfolgt hast ist der Park in Gange


----------



## wurmberg (29. Mai 2009)

Hier kommen die aktuellsten Neuigkeiten vom Wurmberg!
Trotz aller Unkenrufe haben wir hier jetzt freie Bahn. Alle Widersprüche sind erledigt, Klagen gibt es keine, die Fristen sind komplett abgelaufen, die Baugenehmigung ist rechtskräftig!
Hier wird jetzt (in schönster Natur) bereits gebaut, die ersten neuen (veränderten) Seilbahngestelle für einen sicheren Transport Eurer Lieblinge auf den Berg kommen bereits in die Verzinkerei. Die beiden nach Süden gelegenen Strecken (je ca. 3.500 - 4.000m) werden, wie auch der Übungsparcours am Großparkplatz der Wurmbergseilbahn, am Sa., den 18.07.2009 eröffnet. Eine eigene homepage für den "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg" ist ebenso in Arbeit und sicher bald fertig wie auch die des ersten deutschen Bikepark-Gemeinschaftsprojektes "Bikeparx Harz" (vorerst mit Schulenberg, Hahnenklee und Braunlage). Auch die Streckenführung des Braunlager Parks könnt Ihr darin dann bald ersehen. Vielen Dank nochmals für Eure vielen Anregungen und Gedanken, wir freuen uns (auf Euch), bis bald!


----------



## PlainLazy (29. Mai 2009)

Super! Der Termin ist notiert...



> ...Bikepark-Gemeinschaftsprojektes "Bikeparx Harz" (vorerst mit Schulenberg, Hahnenklee und Braunlage)...


Wird es dann auch ein Kombi-Saisonticket für die drei Parks geben?

Gruss,

PL


----------



## Resendisback (29. Mai 2009)

PlainLazy schrieb:


> Super! Der Termin ist notiert...
> 
> 
> Wird es dann auch ein Kombi-Saisonticket für die drei Parks geben?
> ...




Wäre natürlich ne klasse Sache 

Aber derzeit gibt es ja noch keine Saisonkarten. 
Sollte eingeführt werden, bin schwer dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2009)

Super, dann gibs endlich bald neue Strecken zum testen.

Preise sind echt Top


----------



## dex92 (30. Mai 2009)

Sauber!Ich freue mich sehr für euch und für die gesamte Bergabparkfraktion.
Vieleicht erscheinen demnächst ja mal ein paar pics vom bauen.Finde sowas immer sehr schön mit "anzusehen"      Und weiterhin frohes schaffen!


----------



## wurmberg (30. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Tipp so nebenbei! Schaut mal auf unsere homepage "www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de". Dort werden mehrmals täglich aktuelle Bilder vom Geschehen am Berg übertragen. Auch von den Aktivitäten an den Bikestrecken werden wir immer wieder mal ein Bild vorstellen. Das aktuelle Bild findet Ihr immer auf der Startseite unten rechts (scrollen!), alle weiteren (vorherigen) Bilder findet Ihr auf der Unterseite IMPRESSIONEN, die Ihr oben auf der Startseite anklicken könnt.


----------



## Cyb (30. Mai 2009)

Es geht definitiv voran! Wir haben am Mittwoch die ersten 300m der abgesteckten Strecke schon mal unter die Stollen genommen und sind über die ersten Kicker gesprungen ^^
Der Biketransport klappte reibungslos und die Stundenkarten werden auch schon Verkauft. Nur unsere eingesauten Klamotten kamen nicht so gut an da die Gondeln bis dahin sehr sauber waren... Da solltet ihr euch noch etwas einfallen lassen, vieleicht einfach ein paar Decken rein legen oder so.
2 Bilder von uns sind auch zu sehen (Bild 8 und 9 bei Impressionen).

Weiter so! Bei der Eröffnung sind wir sicher dabei  !


----------



## el Lingo (30. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, wird das landschaftlich betrachtet auf jeden Fall einer der schönsten Parks in Deutschland. Hier sieht die Natur noch nach echter Natur aus, da liegen Felsen rum, klasse. Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Bogeyman (31. Mai 2009)

Ihr wollt Bilder?
http://picasaweb.google.de/cd1elz/BraunlageWurmberg

Bin heute mal mit'm CCler den Berg abgefahren... und ich kann sagen mit 80mm Hardtail hat man kein Spass auf der Strecke  Naja egal, die erste geschaetzten 500m sind schon abgesteckt und auch schon mit obstacles versehen. Danach wurde es eher zu einer Schnitzeljagt die weitere Streckenfuehrung zu finden... habe aber trotzdem weiter Fotos geschossen, damit man sich mal n Bild vom Gelaende machen kann. Ab der "Kleinen Klippe" hab ich dann voellig den Faden verloren, es scheint als ob sich dort bzw. an der Mittelstation mehrere Trails treffen oder aber es einfach nur viele Kombinationsmoeglichkeiten gibt. Egal hab einfach nur Fotos gemacht 
Im unteren Teil wird es dann schon relativ flach... da muss ich wohl mit meiner 20kg DH Gazelle wohl doch n bischen treten...
Aber an sich schon ein schoenes Gelaende... der Pfad unterhalb der Seilbahn geht schon setzt als cooler Single Trail durch... EN/AM Fahrer werden da jetzt schon ihre freunde haben und mit den ganzen Felsen/Klippen laesst sich bestimmt auch noch was "grosses" basteln 
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Eroeffnung.


----------



## Resendisback (31. Mai 2009)

Joa, es geht voran...nur Leute...wartet bis der Park fertig ist, nicht das jetzt alle ihre DHler hoch schieben und die unfertige Strecke benutzen wollen, als wäre der Park schon ready


----------



## tresor23 (31. Mai 2009)

Echt witzig nur wenige tage nach dem es noch schelte hagelte wird jetzt schon gelobt  Schön das nun doch bei euch die vorfreude siegt ob wohl der erste teil der strecke noch nicht mal ansatz weise für euch Downhiller flüssig fahrbar ist zumal ihr dann nach kurzer zeit schon in den "monster" Bagger kracht.Lasst die jungst das mal fertig machen sonst macht ihr noch mehr kaputt als es nützt.Und für uns Enduristi 
Wir können noch die Trails geniessen die sich links und rechts neben den wegen verstecken.......  Wie dem auch sei Braunlage freut sich schon auf regen andrang und lasst ordentlich geld hier 

Gruß der tresor


----------



## Bogeyman (31. Mai 2009)

Naja, dazu wollte ich eigentlich nicht animieren... wollte halt nur mal n paar Fotos vom derzeitigen Fortschritt zeigen. Und zum befahren ist der Trail noch lange nicht, aber das sollte jedem klar sein der ihn sieht. Und ausser mir hat sich da glaube ich auch kleiner entlang gequaelt... Bin ja wie gesagt mit'm CCler den Berg hoch und runter abgefahren.
Was ich allerdings komische finde ist, dass der Lift schon Biker mit hoch nimmt, habe 2 Biker gesehen die mit'm Lift hoch sind und dann die Monsterroller Abfahrt runter (denke ich). Alle anderen haben brav hoch geschoben und sind dann den schon vorhandenen Trail unterhalb der Seilbahn runter.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (31. Mai 2009)

Hmmm, ich glaub ich werd unter der Woche mal den neuen DH probieren, der sieht zu lecker aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (31. Mai 2009)

das der olle hügel potenzial hat ist mir schon lange klar! gibt es da doch ein paar recht steile ecken. nur bisher bin ich noch immer mit meinem hardtail klar gekommen, aber jetzt muss ich mir wohl doch ein fully zulegen 
wenn der blick in die schatulle nur nicht so traurig wär


----------



## Bogeyman (31. Mai 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich glaub ich werd unter der Woche mal den neuen DH probieren, der sieht zu lecker aus.....



Wie schon geschrieben wuerde ich damit noch warten... die Strecke ist noch lange nicht fertig und fuer vielleicht 500m Strecke und ein "Paar" Spruenge lohnt das hochschieben nicht. Ausserdem sollte man den Leuten auch die Zeit geben die Strecken zu bauen und nicht ueber die halbfertigen Kicker schreddern.


----------



## Resendisback (31. Mai 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wuerde ich damit noch warten... die Strecke ist noch lange nicht fertig und fuer vielleicht 500m Strecke und ein "Paar" Spruenge lohnt das hochschieben nicht. Ausserdem sollte man den Leuten auch die Zeit geben die Strecken zu bauen und nicht ueber die halbfertigen Kicker schreddern.



Erst meckern und es dann nicht abwarten können. Kommt halt alle 
zur Eröffnung Leute.. und fahrt dann da runter 

>Da ich zweimal gefragt wurde, wo der Übungsparcours genau gebaut 
wird, habe ich vorhinn nochmal Bilder gemacht. Wie so oft beschrieben, 
entsteht dieser neben der Talstadion auf der linken Seite (oberer 
Teil vom Großparkplatz).






(is nurn Handypic)


----------



## dex92 (1. Juni 2009)

coole infopics.. sieht flowig und technisch aus.felsen,herrlich.
und immer schön weiter knipsen.will hier oben alles mitkriegen 
wird das eigentlich ne zweite ixs-cup strecke?frage wegen den absteck-bänzeln


----------



## tresor23 (5. Juni 2009)

So dienstag haben sie ordentlich den Wald auseinander genommen geht jetzt echt schnell vorran


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Juni 2009)

Dann mach mal fotos


----------



## Resendisback (6. Juni 2009)

Goslarsche Zeitung.

Zitat:

_Mountainbike-Park am Wurmberg: Bauarbeiten laufen auf Hochtouren

Von Werner Beckmann

BRAUNLAGE. Das große Projekt sorgt seit den ersten Ankündigungen in der Fachwelt bereits für lebhafte Diskussionen, jetzt wird aus den Plänen für einen Mountainbike-Downhill-Park am Wurmberg Wirklichkeit. Die Bauarbeiten haben begonnen und bereits am 18. Juli sollen die ersten beiden Strecken parallel zur Seilbahn eröffnet werden.

Bis zum Herbst dann soll das Downhill-Dorado mit sieben Strecken komplett sein. Auch drumherum wird der Wurmberg mehr und mehr zum Aktivposten für Radfahrer. Mit Trainingscamps und einem umfassenden Fahrrad- und Service-Angebot der Firma Zweirad-Busche soll kein Radler-Wunsch unerfüllt bleiben.
Groß genug für einen Leuchtturm ist der Wurmberg seit eh und je. Jetzt erhält er ein neues Leuchtfeuer, das weit über die Region hinaus strahlen und Gäste anziehen wird: Die Bauarbeiten für den Mountainbike-Downhill-Park haben begonnen, schon Mitte Juli sollen die ersten Fahrer talwärts sausen.

Starker Verbund

Was am Wurmberg derzeit entsteht, soll die Herzen der Downhiller höher schlagen lassen. Für sich allein genommen und noch mehr rund um die Volksbank-Arena Harz im Verbund mit weiteren Harzer Mountainbike-Dorados wie in Hahnenklee, Schulenberg und Thale. Wobei die Braunlager für sich in Anspruch nehmen können, eine der längsten Abfahrten überhaupt anbieten zu können.

Rund 4,5 Kilometer soll es mit rasendem Geschick bergab gehen auf der Route, der schon in der Planung fast Weltcup-Niveau bescheinigt wird  worüber in Internet-Foren munter diskutiert wird.
Für einen solch anspruchsvollen Mountainbike-Park müssen hohe Ansprüche an die bauausführenden Firmen gestillt werden. Die Wurmberg-Seilbahn und die Kurbetriebsgesellschaft (KBG), die das Vorhaben als PPP-Projekt (Public Private Partnership = Kooperation zwischen kommunalem und kommerziellen Unternehmen) angehen, haben über die Ausschreibung des Vorhabens mit der Selmastar eine Firma gewonnen, die beste Referenzen vorzuweisen hat und beispielsweise auch in Hahnenklee schon tätig war.

Oberstes Gebot bei den Arbeiten: Die Bahnen werden an den Berg angepasst, nicht der Berg den Bahnen untergeordnet. Sportliches Naturerlebnis rundum an Niedersachsens höchstem Berg  vor allem auch unter den Reifen. Und die können, wenn der Downhill-Park am Wurmberg im Herbst komplett ist, alles in allem gut 20 Kilometer abrollen. Über Stock und Stein, hölzerne Parcoursteile und den Laien waghalsig anmutende Sprünge.

Bei der Planung des Parks, der insgesamt sieben Abfahrten aufweisen wird, wurde allerdings darauf geachtet, dass nicht allein Profis ihr Paradies in Braunlage entdecken. Vom Übungsparcours am Großparkplatz über leichte Einrollstrecken bis hin zu schwierigsten Abfahrten wird die Palette reichen.
Diese Vielfalt wird sich den Mountainbikern in diesem Jahr nach und nach erschließen, denn Dirk Nüsse (Wurmberg-Seilbahn) und Kurdirektor Christian Klamt geben den Startschuss in die Braunlager Downhill-Ära in Etappen. Am 18. Juli sollen die beiden parallel zur Seilbahntrasse laufenden Südabfahrten freigegeben werden.

Internet-Diskussion

Zusammen mit dem Übungsparcours, der derzeit am Großparkplatz ober- und unterhalb der Promenade in den Waldhang modelliert wird. Zeitgleich laufen die Arbeiten an den weiteren Abfahrten, alles in enger Abstimmung gerade auch mit den Landesforsten, wie Klamt und Nüsse betonen.

Und beide gehen auch davon aus, dass die Mountainbiker das neue Angebot annehmen werden. Eine intensive Diskussion in Fachforen im Internet deutet zumindest darauf hin, dass das Interesse ordentlich geweckt ist. Was sich dann mit viel betrieb an den Hängen des Wurmbergs und auch in der Gästestatistik der Stadt nachhaltig bemerkbar machen sollte._


Quelle


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juni 2009)

> mit der âSelmastarâ eine Firma gewonnen, die beste Referenzen vorzuweisen hat und beispielsweise auch in Hahnenklee schon tÃ¤tig war.



hoffentlich, werden sie sich was von den Bikern sagen lassen und es nicht so bauen wie in Hahnenklee.

Ansonsten schÃ¶ner bericht und schÃ¶n positive fÃ¼r uns Biker


----------



## average.stalker (6. Juni 2009)

ich habe letzte woche gehört, dass auch Frank Schneider für Tips und Ratschläge vorbeischaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## copy_paste (6. Juni 2009)

ich kann nur sagen, dass auf jeden fall 2 leute aus Schulenberg mitbauen, die auch selber fahren und meiner Meinung nach Recht kompetent und engagiert sind. Den Sport genau so wie wir alle hier vergöttern, und deswegen dort sicher keinen unfahrbaren Müll produzieren werden 

gruß


----------



## Winky (6. Juni 2009)

Fahrrad- und Serviceangebot von Zweiradbusche, na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Resendisback (6. Juni 2009)

Winky schrieb:


> Fahrrad- und Serviceangebot von Zweiradbusche, na da bin ich mal gespannt




Warum misstrauisch ?


@copy_paste haste recht, jaggo macht das schon


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juni 2009)

meinste jaco hesse?


----------



## copy_paste (6. Juni 2009)

jaco und hendrik werden das ding schon in die richtigen wege leiten, wird schon kein pille palle park werden!


----------



## Resendisback (6. Juni 2009)

Geht schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juni 2009)

Jo dann sind wenigsten die richtigen Leute am Werk


----------



## tresor23 (7. Juni 2009)

Also ich glaube schon das sie verstehen was sie da machen immerhin igt ja auch oft ein bike neben den sachen die die jungs da bastel 
http://www.team-selmastar.de/news_team_selmastar.htm
http://www.selmastar.de/


----------



## bodo bagger (8. Juni 2009)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube schon das sie verstehen was sie da machen immerhin igt ja auch oft ein bike neben den sachen die die jungs da bastel
> http://www.team-selmastar.de/news_team_selmastar.htm
> http://www.selmastar.de/



oli fuhrmann hat seinerzeit aktiv und federführend am bau von hahnenklee gewirkt.... 
die verstehen das schon... hieß seinerzeit glaub ich noch bike ourdoor concepts...

hoffe ja, dass der arschi wieder mit am bau beteiligt sein wird.


----------



## JanikF. (8. Juni 2009)

ja vll. wird von solchen Leuten ja Hilfe angenommen, meine wollte er wohl nicht...


----------



## Resendisback (8. Juni 2009)

Bin heut mal spontan hoch und hab ein paar Bilder gemacht. 
*---> KLICK HIER*


.


----------



## el Lingo (8. Juni 2009)

Sieht gut aus! Hauptsache der Fuhrmann macht da nicht das gleiche wie in Hahnenklee, der war bei der Eröffnung eher ein Anfängerpark und auch im Schlamm nicht schwierig bzw. technisch. Ich freue mich, wenn das ein bisschen anspruchsvoller wird, die Gegend bietet es ja. Und wenn da mal ein richtiger North Shore Trail über die gesamte Länge gebaut wird, fantastisch! Vor allem, wenn man auch ein paar umgefallene Bäume verbaut.

Aber einfach überraschen lassen...


----------



## Resendisback (8. Juni 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Und wenn da mal ein richtiger North Shore Trail über die gesamte Länge gebaut wird, fantastisch! Vor allem, wenn man auch ein paar umgefallene Bäume



Genau das dachte ich auch, wäre absolut Klasse, vorallem auch 
Bäume zu nutzen


----------



## dex92 (9. Juni 2009)

Schön!Wenn der Wurmberg echt ein paar Logrides bekommen würde wäre das supi.Die werden allgemein zu wenig verbaut finde ich.


----------



## bodo bagger (9. Juni 2009)

dex92 schrieb:


> Schön!Wenn der Wurmberg echt ein paar Logrides bekommen würde wäre das supi.Die werden allgemein zu wenig verbaut finde ich.



dürfte problematisch mit der tüv abnahme werden....


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juni 2009)

@ Wurmberg: Was haltet ihr von einer permanenten Zeitnahme aller Freelap mit verleih und verkauf der Uhren im Shop, wäre doch mal ne super Sache, gibs nocht nciht allzu viele Strecken von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (10. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @ Wurmberg: Was haltet ihr von einer permanenten Zeitnahme aller Freelap mit verleih und verkauf der Uhren im Shop, wäre doch mal ne super Sache, gibs nocht nciht allzu viele Strecken von




super idee.


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2009)

dacht ich mir doch, es gibt die ja mit Kontaktschleife im Boden, so kann man sich mit anderen beim Training auch ganz vergleichen und sieht auch Zeitunterschied verschiedener Lines.

achja, nen schönes roadgab im DH wäre nicht übel


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2009)

Was hat eine DH Strecke mit einem Roadgap zu tun? Paßt überhaupt nicht zusammen!
DH = schnell, race-tauglich
FR = viel Spaß, Sprünge usw.


----------



## tresor23 (10. Juni 2009)

Skizze aus der Tageszeitung.... 1= Freeride/Slopestyle 2 = Downhill 3 = Downhill racetrack (4km) 4 = Singletrail 5 = Northshore line 6 = Dirtline 7 = Übungsparcours (1) Singletrail,Northshore (2) BikerCross (3) Pumptrack
Nicht das besste Bild aber ist ja auch nur ne Info.....


----------



## JanikF. (10. Juni 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Was hat eine DH Strecke mit einem Roadgap zu tun? Paßt überhaupt nicht zusammen!
> DH = schnell, race-tauglich
> FR = viel Spaß, Sprünge usw.



gute möglichkeit sehr fix nen forstweg zu überqueren, wenns mit vestand gebaut ist und die verhältnisse stimmen ist es doch top


----------



## schens (10. Juni 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> gute möglichkeit sehr fix nen forstweg zu überqueren, wenns mit vestand gebaut ist und die verhältnisse stimmen ist es doch top



Für die "reinrassigen Racedownhiller" kann man ja nen Chickenway bauen


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Was hat eine DH Strecke mit einem Roadgap zu tun? Paßt überhaupt nicht zusammen!
> DH = schnell, race-tauglich
> FR = viel Spaß, Sprünge usw.



klar passt das wenn die Gegebenheiten da sind, siehe Rittershausen oder Willingen, Thale, Racepark usw.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich sehe weder in Willingen noch im Racepark ein Roadgap auf dem DH. Was ich da sehe sind Sprünge, Kicker usw. aber ein Roadgap???  Zählt jetzt ein Sprung mit etwa 1,5m Höhenunterschied und 3m Flugweite als Roadgap??? Vielleicht sollte man mal über die Definition eines Roadgaps nachdenken, ich sehe da auf jeden Fall andere Dimensionen drin.
Wie auch immer, das Bild zeigt doch schon einiges und gibt eine Ahnung von dem, was gebaut wird. Klasse!


----------



## Resendisback (10. Juni 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Also ich sehe weder in Willingen noch im Racepark ein Roadgap auf dem DH. Was ich da sehe sind Sprünge, Kicker usw. aber ein Roadgap???  Zählt jetzt ein Sprung mit etwa 1,5m Höhenunterschied und 3m Flugweite als Roadgap??? Vielleicht sollte man mal über die Definition eines Roadgaps nachdenken, ich sehe da auf jeden Fall andere Dimensionen drin.
> Wie auch immer, das Bild zeigt doch schon einiges und gibt eine Ahnung von dem, was gebaut wird. Klasse!



Jep  Und vor allem ging es erst vor gut 2 1/2 Wochen los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2009)

jo es tut sich da einiges.

@el lingo: alle Sprünge die über ein Weg hinweggehen sind roadgabs, egal ob klein oder nicht, naja man könnte sich ja länger darüber Streiten, aber das täte hier ja nix zu Sache.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, das ist Ansichtssache, ich sehe bei Sprüngen über Wege noch lange keine Roadgaps, dann wäre ja auch ein Kicker über einen 1m breiten Weg schon Roadgap. Gut, so könnte man sagen, dass man Roadgaps springt, aber ein Großteil der Biker würde das Ding nicht mal registrieren und lachen. Steckt ja road im Wort und das bedeutet Straße, muss also schon etwas breiter sein, um so wahrgenommen zu werden. Aber genug davon, weiter so im Bikepark!


----------



## JanikF. (10. Juni 2009)

wie was, Roadgap is Roadgap lächerliche Diskussion  wenn dort ein Weg (Road) in der Lücke (Gap) ist dann ist es wohl eins...

Das Roadgap passt nicht in den DH






aber das Roadgap passt dafür traumhaft in den DH






übrigens gibts nen neues in Schulenberg


----------



## paul.lahner (10. Juni 2009)

dann kann hahnenklee mit dem ungepflegten acker ja bald dicht machen.......


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2009)

jawoll Janik, sehr gut geschildert mit den Fotos.
Haste mal nen Foto vom neuen gab im Racepark?
kannst auch nen link oder Foto per PM schicken.


----------



## Resendisback (11. Juni 2009)

JETZT wird der Thread auch endlich mal lebendig 

Gute Fotos und Erklärung. Solch ein Sprung wäre natürlich klasse, ein hinngucker eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (11. Juni 2009)

Spaeter koennte man noch n Maennerdrop von der "Kleinen Klippe" machen, wenn das naturschutzrechlich drin ist.


----------



## bodo bagger (12. Juni 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Spaeter koennte man noch n Maennerdrop von der "Kleinen Klippe" machen, wenn das naturschutzrechlich drin ist.




na ja zum glück ist die mittelstation dann nicht so weit weg.... wegen dem abtransport der zerschellten. die landung würde ziemlich ins flat gehen..
interessant fände ich auch eine line in richtung der brockenwegschanzen, da es auf der seite mit erheblich mehr gefälle down geht. rückweg dann über die strasse zur talstation. zumal es auf der seite eh schon zwei single trails gibt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Juni 2009)

Man sollte dann schon beim Drop ne Landung bauen, denke mal das das Christian auch so vorrausgesetzt hat


----------



## tresor23 (13. Juni 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> interessant fände ich auch eine line in richtung der brockenwegschanzen, da es auf der seite mit erheblich mehr gefälle down geht. rückweg dann über die strasse zur talstation. zumal es auf der seite eh schon zwei single trails gibt.



Psst.... also ich finde man wus ja nicht alles verbastel   *flüster* es sind mehr als zwei 
Monstergap an der Klippe wird wohl niemand Versicher.... aber macht mal giebt bestimmt schöne aufnahmen........


----------



## Resendisback (13. Juni 2009)

*!WICHTIG!**

Leute... ich bitte euch. 
Hört doch auf in dem NICHT FERTIGEN Park zu fahren. Das bringt nur Probleme.
Das verzögert die Bauzeit ungemein. Jeder von uns will in dem Park nach Eröffnung fahren, 
dies geht jedoch nur dann, wenn der Park auch fahrfertig ist.
Und das ist er jetzt noch lange nicht. Ich denke zur Eröffnung will keiner auf halb 
fertigen Strecken unterwegs sein? Denkt auch an die kosten, die entstehen, wenn 
JEDER X-beliebige mit seinem Rad eine nicht fertige Strecke runter fährt und diese 
immer und immer wieder neu aufbereitet werden muss!
Die Bilder sollen kein Anreiz zum fahren sein, sondern NUR zeigen, dass der Park voran geht !!!! 
Also tragt nicht zur Zerstörung, sondern zum Aufbau des Bikeparks bei *


----------



## JanikF. (13. Juni 2009)

warum karren die dann überhaupt biker auf den Berg? oder schieben die alle 

kommt doch nach Schulenberg, da fahr ich morgen auch hin


----------



## Resendisback (13. Juni 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> warum karren die dann überhaupt biker auf den Berg? oder schieben die alle
> 
> kommt doch nach Schulenberg, da fahr ich morgen auch hin



Ja, man sollte es, solange es nicht fertig ist wohl besser lassen. 

Aber zu viele schieben fahren ihre Bikes hoch. 
Fahrt nach Schulenberg, Hahnenklee..
und wartet bis der Park fertig ist.


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> warum karren die dann überhaupt biker auf den Berg? oder schieben die alle



da kann man doch problemlos rauf fahren


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> da kann man doch problemlos rauf fahren



Genau!


----------



## Ossecken (14. Juni 2009)

hmm...strecken fertig oder nicht...wenn die eröffnung ist werden sich die strecken eh in dresden 45 verwandeln...versteh nicht so recht wo das ding ist...kann da janik nur beipflichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (14. Juni 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> hmm...strecken fertig oder nicht...wenn die eröffnung ist werden sich die strecken eh in dresden 45 verwandeln...versteh nicht so recht wo das ding ist...kann da janik nur beipflichten



..Die Strecken brauchen aber nicht DURCHGEHEND -vor Eröffnung- wie Dresden 45 aussehen


----------



## Resendisback (16. Juni 2009)

Soo.. hier is nochmal ne Skizze, wo man sehen kann, wo WAS ist.

Momentan ist die eine der beiden Zufahrten wegen Brückenarbeiten gesperrt.
Dies kann auch zur Bikepark Eröffnung noch so sein. Aber hier seht ihr schonmal 
grob wo man sonst lang fahren kann.


Legende:

rot- Wurmberg Seilbahn (fährt wie gesagt von Braunlage aus)
grün- Hauptstraßen/Nebenstraßen
orange- Hotel Maritim
hellblau- Eisstadion
dunkelblau- Großparkplatz 
Pink- Brückenarbeiten (zweites Bild)







So siehts momentan aus.. das gezackte ist die Brücke. Die andere Zufahrt ist aber zu erkennen. Nicht das Ihr denkt Ihr kommt sonst nicht zum neuen Bikepark.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. Juni 2009)

Hmmmmm ich sehe nix ......


----------



## Resendisback (16. Juni 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Hmmmmm ich sehe nix ......


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. Juni 2009)

Ok nun sind die Bilder wieder da, kann sein das dein Imagehoster down war. Hab nix gesagt.


----------



## Resendisback (16. Juni 2009)

Hehe, alles klar


----------



## Winky (16. Juni 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Hehe, alles klar



Ja wie jetzt, was wolltest du uns damit sagen, wo der Parkplatz und die Seilbahn ist wissen wir.


----------



## Resendisback (16. Juni 2009)

Winky schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt, was wolltest du uns damit sagen, wo der Parkplatz und die Seilbahn ist wissen wir.


----------



## Resendisback (18. Juni 2009)

So Leute. Wir suchen ein paar Fahrer für Sonntag Mittag.

Wer Zeit und lust hat, bitte private Nachricht an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

@Resendisback:
meinste nicht,dass du jetzt ein wenig übertreibst??Vom Olli weiß ich,dass es auch nicht zu viele Leute werden sollen.Wir sind schon mal drei

Ausserdem wiederspricht das doch einem deiner früheren postings.Dort ermahnst du die Leute,die Strecken noch nicht zu befahren und jetzt lädst du sie ein??Hmmh...

@bodo:
 jo.bin auch dabei

Grüße Arschi


----------



## Resendisback (19. Juni 2009)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> @Resendisback:
> meinste nicht,dass du jetzt ein wenig übertreibst??Vom Olli weiß ich,dass es auch nicht zu viele Leute werden sollen.Wir sind schon mal drei
> ...



Warum übertreiben, es sind ja nicht 50 Leute die mein Nachrichtenkasten sprengen. Hauptsächlich sollen die neuen Gestelle, das Beladen bei mehr als nur 2 Fahrern usw getestet werden. 
Bei 8 Leuten ist Schluss. 3-4 sind es schon. Dann haben eben die Downhiller, die sonst runterfahren würden halt jetzt die chance mich anzuschreiben, das ganze ist eben sehr kurzfristig, daher..


"Ausserdem wiederspricht das doch einem deiner früheren postings" 

Man sollte ganz einfach den Anstand haben eine nicht fertige Strecke NICHT herunter zu fahren - sei denn man hat die Erlaubnis, oder muss es Testweise tun, oder liege ich da falsch ?


----------



## bodo bagger (19. Juni 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Warum übertreiben, es sind ja nicht 50 Leute die mein Nachrichtenkasten sprengen. Hauptsächlich sollen die neuen Gestelle, das Beladen bei mehr als nur 2 Fahrern usw getestet werden.
> Bei 8 Leuten ist Schluss. 3-4 sind es schon. Dann haben eben die Downhiller, die sonst runterfahren würden halt jetzt die chance mich anzuschreiben, das ganze ist eben sehr kurzfristig, daher..
> 
> 
> ...



oder man lässt es einfach so laufen wie es ist und versucht nicht alles zu regulieren....
die paar hanseln, die da event. jetzt schon fahren, werden die strecke schon nicht kaputtmachen und letztlich braucht jede strecke auch erst mal etwas bis sie eingefahren ist. im normalfall bilden sich dann eh neue lines, die so nicht vorgesehen waren.
ist ja nun nicht so, dass man bei verlassen der vorgegebenen line in die weiten des weltraums fliegt oder.
und falls jetzt wieder die angst um sprünge oder dergleichen kommt. nen absprung der jetzt shize geshaped ist, wird auch immer noch shize sein, wenn der park auf ist. und kaputtgehen wird der dann genau so.

kann leider am sonntag nich selber kommen, da ich mich für nen 150er auf dem rennrad gemeldet habe.... aber ist ja nicht mehr lang hin.

@arschi.... müssen mal wieder fahren gehen... samstag schulenberg?


----------



## Resendisback (19. Juni 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> oder man lässt es einfach so laufen wie es ist und versucht nicht alles zu regulieren....
> die paar hanseln, die da event. jetzt schon fahren, werden die strecke schon nicht kaputtmachen und letztlich braucht jede strecke auch erst mal etwas bis sie eingefahren ist. im normalfall bilden sich dann eh neue lines, die so nicht vorgesehen waren.
> ist ja nun nicht so, dass man bei verlassen der vorgegebenen line in die weiten des weltraums fliegt oder.
> und falls jetzt wieder die angst um sprünge oder dergleichen kommt. nen absprung der jetzt shize geshaped ist, wird auch immer noch shize sein, wenn der park auf ist. und kaputtgehen wird der dann genau so.



Naja, dass sage ich ja.. solange es sich in Grenzen hält brauch man da kein tumult drauß machen, aber da der Park in wenigen Wochen eröffnet wird, 
dürfte man es noch aushalten können 

Wirst du bei der Eröffnung dabei sein und fahren ?


----------



## downhillsau (19. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht,wenn Leute schon vor der Eröffnung dort fahren,Olli übrigens auch.Einerseits kann man es eh nicht vermeiden,solange man die Leute den Berg hoch lässt.Andererseits werden die Strecken eingefahren und können so bei Bedarf nochmal verändert werden.Ich spreche jetzt nicht von genereller Streckenpflege,sondern von kleinen Veränderungen,damit z.Bsp ne Kurve oder eine Sektion flowiger wird.Merkt man halt nur beim Fahren,sonst sieht das dann aus wie teilweise in Hahnenklee.Und das ist im laufenden Bikepark Betrieb weitaus schwieriger abzuändern.
Natürlich darf dabei die Arbeit beim Bau des Parks nicht behindert werden,aber soweit sollte ja auch jeder mitdenken können.
Ganz nebenbei kann man sich die Meinungen(Lob,Kritik,Wünsche) der Fahrer anhören und evtl. mit einbeziehen.

@bodo:bin immer noch rahmenlos

Grüße Arschi


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juni 2009)

War einfach geil heute beim Testen, zwischendurch gut geschifft aber Strecke war trotzdem sehr schnell.
ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden.
was auf jedenfall noch gemacht werden sollte ist Erde beim Steinfeld zwischen die Steine, damit man da nicht drin stecken bleibt und die steine nciht so lose sind und einige Auffahrten von der Strecke auf nen Forstweg sollten angeschüttet werden, die Kulen bremsen ein gut aus.
Nen kleines Helmcamvid kommt morgen, leider im Regen, daher ist die sicht net so gut, aber man kann alles wichtige sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (21. Juni 2009)

ahja...ok...mein kumpel und ich wurden angerufen das es ausfällt...

seit ihr nur so gefahren oder war heute doch der test?...

cheers Julz


----------



## bodo bagger (22. Juni 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Naja, dass sage ich ja.. solange es sich in Grenzen hält brauch man da kein tumult drauß machen, aber da der Park in wenigen Wochen eröffnet wird,
> dürfte man es noch aushalten können
> 
> Wirst du bei der Eröffnung dabei sein und fahren ?



na ja werds zumindest versuchen. hängt davon ab, was meine handgelenke sagen.... mit nem nicht ganz verheilten kahnbeinbruch auf beiden handgelenken ist das meist ne sehr schmerzhafte sache....


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juni 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> ahja...ok...mein kumpel und ich wurden angerufen das es ausfällt...
> 
> seit ihr nur so gefahren oder war heute doch der test?...
> 
> cheers Julz



wir wurden auch angerufen, waren aber schon fast da, es kam dann noch jemand aus Bremen und 2locals später dann noch resendisback.

daher konnten wir noch testen


----------



## Ossecken (22. Juni 2009)

ahja na klasse...wäre gern dabei gewesen...dann wird es einen nächsten test wahrscheinlich nicht geben...schade


----------



## Resendisback (22. Juni 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> ahja na klasse...wäre gern dabei gewesen...dann wird es einen nächsten test wahrscheinlich nicht geben...schade



Normalerweise schon. Sind gestern nur 4-5 mal (?) runter, dabei wars ne Schlammschlacht. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juni 2009)

so Das Vid ist hochgeladen, hab eben leider erst bemerkt das das video doppelt hintereinander ist, werde ich heute Abend noch ändern, also nach ca 8min ist dann Ende

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5268745"]http://www.vimeo.com/5268745[/ame]


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. Juni 2009)

guter DH, mehr kurven wären schön


----------



## Ossecken (22. Juni 2009)

hmmmm...Boring


----------



## --->freak<--- (22. Juni 2009)

jo der DH sieht schoma cool aus ..  ich hoiffe beim 2 gibtsn paar big jumps drinne  oder wenn große sachen nicht möglich sind was richtig krass technisches  oder beides zusammen 


gruß benni


----------



## bodo bagger (22. Juni 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> jo der DH sieht schoma cool aus ..  ich hoiffe beim 2 gibtsn paar big jumps drinne  oder wenn große sachen nicht möglich sind was richtig krass technisches  oder beides zusammen
> 
> 
> gruß benni



1. oberes teilstück bis ende steilhang bergstation ist ok. wenn ausgefahren dann auch technisch anspruchsvoll.

2. mittelstück bis kurz vor höhe mittelstation geht gar nicht. nur sinnlos falllinie runter ohne kurve oder sonstiges. zumindest paar hängende kurven und einbeziehung der waldränder müssen hier gehen.

3. kurz vor mittelstation bis kleine wurmbergklippe.  sieht punkt 2, wobei dort topo und vorallem baumbestand (hochwald) eine wesentlich selektivere kurvigere streckenführung zuließen.

4. einbeziehung der kleinen klippe in die strecke (zumindest als variante) technisch tricki mit ritt auf der felsnase ist möglich.

5. kleine klippe runterzu bis kurz vor waldende. kurvig und trotzdem schnell und rund anzusehen. so sollte der teil von mittelstation bis klippe werden.

fazit: guter beginn, aber noch meilenweit von der wc tauglichen strecke weg. mometan klaffen noch wirklichkeit und anspruchgsdenke meilenweit auseinander. besonders der einfallslose mittelteil und der teil mittelstation bis kleine klippe müssen sich dramatisch ändern.
k.a. welche naturschutzauflagen es wieder gegeben hat, aber mom. sieht es so aus, als ob man von der lifttrasse mal wieder nicht abweichen durfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (22. Juni 2009)

Leute, bitte, bitte verkackt das nicht wieder (wie imho Hahnenklee)!! Viel zu wenig Kurven!


----------



## Resendisback (22. Juni 2009)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Leute, bitte, bitte verkackt das nicht wieder (wie imho Hahnenklee)!! Viel zu wenig Kurven!



Hab ich dich da kurz vor Seilbahn-schließung anner Bergstation getroffen ?


----------



## bodo bagger (22. Juni 2009)

also habe mir, nachdem ich mir das video nach mals angesehen habe mal nen bild vor ort gemacht.... 

ich bin entsetzt, was einem da als dh strecke verkauft werden soll... wenn das die wc taugliche strecke sein soll, lachen sich jetzt schon alle einen in die unterhose.. .sorry sah im video schon recht langweilig aus, aber in der realität kannst man die line noch nicht mal als single trail kat 1 verkaufen... von einem wettkampftauglichen dh mal ganz zu schweigen...

kann nur mutmaßen, aber ich denke da durfte aus naturschutzgründen mal wieder nicht in den hochwald gebaut werden, aber so isses nen witz.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juni 2009)

die Renntaugliche Strecke soll das wohl nicht werden, die soll am Nordhang losgehen.


----------



## Speedpower (22. Juni 2009)

Also das was auf dem Video zu sehn ist hat für mich größtenteils nicht viel mit nem richtigen DH zu tun. Einige Stellen sehn wirklich schön gemacht aus, andererseits werden an vielen Stellen echt nur Höhenmeter beim Geradeausfahren vernichtet....naja vllt wird da ja noch was gemacht


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juni 2009)

Man muss noch dazu sagen, das stück wo wir hinter dem rot weißen Flatterband reinfahren, ist noch net fertig, daher auch gesperrt, was aber linien mäßig da noch passieren soll weiß ich net genau, vielleicht wird ja noch was geändert


----------



## Bogeyman (22. Juni 2009)

So habe mir auch mal das Video angesehen und bin auch von der Strecken etwas enttaeuscht. Bis zum ersten kreuzenden Waldautobahn ist ja noch alles i.O. aber das die Strecke dann gerade unter dem Lift lang geht finde ich schade. Der Trail unterhalb des Lifts ist ein cooler Enduro Trail und fuer Anfaenger geeignet, aber den als DH zu "verschwenden" finde ich nicht gut. Der sollte eher so als einfacher Single Trail genutzt werden. Ich dachte, dass nach der ersten Waldautobahn der DH sich durch den Wald rechts des Lifts (vielleicht 20-30m Breit zwischen Lift und Parallelweg) schlaengelt und nur zwischen der 2ten und 3ten kreuzenden Waldautobahn unterhalb des Lifts verlaeuft.
Auch finde ich es schade das oberhalb des Lifts, noch vor dem Weg, links abbiegt. Ueber den Weg rueber habe ich auch Markierungen gesehen die dann (ab Mittelstation) sich links des Lifts (zwischen Lift und Parallelweg) um einiges kurvenreicher an der Kleinen Klippe vorbei Richtung Tal schlaengelt. Die Streckenfuehrung auf dem Video links vom Weg entlang hielt ich fuer einen einfacheren Single Trail, da ich dort auch nicht so viele Moeglichkeiten fuer eine anspruchsvolle Strecke gesehen habe. Dazu kommt noch, aber das ich mein persoenliches Laster, dass ich kein Fan davon bin direkt neben der Waldautobahn entlang zu fahren, bin da eher fuer abgelegenere Streckenfuehrungen 
Alles in allem seheh ich immernoch Potential in dem Gebiet und kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen, der erste Teil ist schoen, aber danach geht es eher Falllinien am Lift und Weg entlang Richtung Tal ohne steilere Stuecke und auch groessere Obstacles wie man sie ohne weiteres z.B. im Gebiet der Kleinen Klippe haette einbauen koennen.
Ich hoffe, dass die hier geaeusserte Kritik auch konstruktiv genutzt wird und weiter die Strecke "optimiert" wird.


----------



## Terence Hill (22. Juni 2009)

@BodoBagger: runter gefahren oder gelaufen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juni 2009)

@bogeyman: das was du meintest an der klippe rechts vorbei ist der freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (22. Juni 2009)

Terence Hill schrieb:


> @BodoBagger: runter gefahren oder gelaufen?



mit dem fr..ler abgerollt.... kann mom nicht mehr... handgelenke..


----------



## Bogeyman (22. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @bogeyman: das was du meintest an der klippe rechts vorbei ist der freeride



mmhhh auch sehr nett, naja jedenfalls finde ich die Streckenfuehrung schoener, da sie nicht so "flach und gerade" den Berg runter geht.


----------



## Terence Hill (22. Juni 2009)

@BodoBagger
mit dem freerider abgerollt und dann ohne Handgelenke -  nicht schlecht!?
wann kannst du wieder worldcupmässig die strecke rocken?
ich kenne jemanden, der dort mitbaut und vielleicht kannst du ja vor der offiziellen eröffnung noch mal mit den streckenbauern fahren und deine meinung bei einem gemeinsamen abrollen der strecken kund tun - die würden sich sicherlich sehr freuen!? in diesem sinne gute besserung - in allen bereichen!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juni 2009)

Moin,

glaubt ihr wirklich das die anspruchsvollste Strecke als erstes gebaut wird? Zur Eröffnung werden nicht alle Tracks fertig. Also macht man zuerst die Pisten, die von möglichst vielen Bikern gefahren werden können.

Bis zum 18. Juli ist so viel Zeit nicht mehr vorhanden, so das hier mit Sicherheit noch bis zum Herbst mit deutlich anspruchsvolleren Streckenführungen auf der Skipistenseite (Nordhang) zu rechnen sein wird!

Gruss
Jens

P.S. Ich schaue mir Mittwoch nachmittag mit den Planern die Fortschritte auch mal persönlich an. (Vielleicht fahre ich auch mal hoch und runter)


----------



## ILJA (22. Juni 2009)

hmm, dachte eigentlich, dass an dem Stück um minute 3:10 viel mehr dicke klamotten rumliegen...Im Winter sieht das immer recht gefährlich von oben aus (im Sommer bin ich da mangels Sinn noch nicht hochgeliftet^^).
So muss ich mir ja schon fast überlegen ob ich mein 44er Kettenblatt nicht doch lieber anstatt meines bestellten 38ers behalte...Da muss man ja manchmal richtig schnell treten^^
Aber wenigstens ist es naturbelassen. Nichts ist schlimmer als ein DH wo man alle 100m nen Erdhaufen hinschüttet.
Abseits vom DH hat das Gelände sehr viel Potential für sowas im Whistler A-Line Stil. Also ne schöne flüssige präparierte Line, wo man sowohl mit nem Hardtail als auch mit nem Downhiller geschmeidig runterrollern kann, einfache aber lange Sprünge und zügige Kurven hat. Denn soviel wie man beim DH reinleiern muss...Da ist man ja nach 3 Abfahrten schlach alle.
Aber wer weiss was sich die offiziellen alles feines ausgedacht haben


----------



## Resendisback (23. Juni 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> glaubt ihr wirklich das die anspruchsvollste Strecke als erstes gebaut wird? Zur Eröffnung werden nicht alle Tracks fertig. Also macht man zuerst die Pisten, die von möglichst vielen Bikern gefahren werden können.
> 
> ...



Argh, da muss ich jetzt auch nochmal mein Senf dazu geben 

"Wurmberg" und ein Vorposter eben, meinten doch schon, dass bis jetzt noch keine Schaufel für die "WC-taugliche" Strecke gehoben wurde!


@All: Nur weil jetzt ein Video, wo man so 0-8-15 mäßig drauf sieht, wie es derzeit "mehr oder weniger" aussieht, brauch man doch nicht wieder sofort zweifeln das es ein "zweites Hahnenklee" oder allgemein ein schlechter Park wird!

EURE Ratschläge, die wirklich gut sind sind ja der eigentliche Ausschlaggebende Punkt. Natürlich ist es top, wenn ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt! Ich garantiere euch - diese Vorschläge werden hier schon die richtigen Leute lesen, in die passenden Wege leiten und gegebenfalls (was auch ich hoffe) umsetzten! Auch wenn es hier darauf keine Antwort gibt! Ich sehe es genauso, es sollten mehr schöne Sprünge und Anlieger, so wie es der Herr Bodo aufgelistet hat auf den längeren Abfahrten der DH gebaut werden. Was mir persöhnlich fehlt und wohl jetzt oft genug angesprochen wurde, ist eine kurvigere Strecke einzubeziehen, falls es nicht schon geplant ist. Abgesehen davon, finde ich es auch grauenvoll, wie es ebenfalls schon angesprochen wurde, unmittelbar neben einer "Waldautobahn" die eigentliche Strecke herunter zu fahren.-> Aber gut, bevor man kontraproduktives von sich gibt, sollte man erstmal abwarten und schauen was bis zur Eröffnung noch passiert und was von den Vorschlägen umgesetzt wird. Ich sage mal - abwarten.  Sind ja keine 100 Leute am Werk!
Der Grundbaustein muss schließlich erstmal gesetzt sein, ändern kann man dann immernoch vieles!

Die eigentlichen Testfahrten waren es ja nun nicht! Dauerregen und schlechtes Wetter ließen eben auch keine besseren Aufnahmen zu.
Außer Bodo war wohl sonst keiner gucken ? -Hast übrigends ne Mail 
Ich denke das die Strecken nochmal bei guten Wetterverhältnissen abgefahren werden sollte und stellen dann für die Leute, die sich nur online ein Bild machen können, erneut ein Video rein.

Demnach könnt IHR, wo man dann auf dem Video mehr (und qualitativ besser) sieht, die Minutenzahl sagen und verbesserungsvorschläge posten - halte ich jedenfalls für eine sehr gute Idee.



Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (23. Juni 2009)

ich seh es ähnlich...wie viele meiner vorschreiber...nur was nützt es jetzt sich hier das maul zu zerreißen!?...der park ist noch jung...Schulenberg war zu anfang auch nur ne gubbelige piste mit vielen haken und kanten, die sich erst im laufe der zeit geglättet haben und wo jetzt schöne flüssige trails sind.

Braunlage hat genauso das zeug dazu und mit der Zeit wird sich das zeigen. Sicher wenn man das vid so anguckt denkt man im erstem Moment: BORING ! 

wobei doch ein paar schöne sachen dabei sind die mir persönlich gefallen. Sollte es einen zweiten richtigen test geben werde ich mir gerne selbst ein reales bild machen ohne Internet video 

cheers Julz


----------



## tresor23 (23. Juni 2009)

Immer mit der ruhe so lange man noch nicht die komplette strecke selber gefahren ist und sich ein bild gemacht hat bringt das eh nichts.Nun vermitteln heKa's auch nicht so ein bild von der höhe der sprünge und der wahren geschwindigkeit.... Waren gestern noch mal oben und Ich bin mir sicher das es ein witziger spielplatz für biker ....
Ihr habt ja jetzt nichtz vertiges gesehen und die grassnabe muss sich ja auch erstmal abfahren aber dafür sorgen wir schon


----------



## JanikF. (23. Juni 2009)

, naja


----------



## Ossecken (23. Juni 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> , naja


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juni 2009)

Wäre nett wenn dann nen Local den Artikel der in der Braunlager Zeitung erscheinen soll dann scannen und online stellen kann, wäre super.


----------



## Resendisback (24. Juni 2009)

kein Problem.. wird sicherlich auch online zu sehen sein.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juni 2009)

Wäre cool wenn du davon dann mal nen Link ahst, per google ist nix zu finden.

Achja gerade eben auf der Seilbahn HP nen Webcamfoto gefunden von uns allen


----------



## Resendisback (24. Juni 2009)

Ja, und wer is natürlich nich zu sehen ? ->DER SCHNELLSTE


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juni 2009)

jaja, du warst ja auch noch net da, war die erste abfahrt


----------



## Resendisback (24. Juni 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> jaja, du warst ja auch noch net da, war die erste abfahrt



sagst DU ! Hättese mal nach vorne geguckt 
Konnts mir nicht verkneifen mir jetz auch die GoPro zu bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (24. Juni 2009)

wird es eig einen zweiten test geben?

wenn ja bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## Resendisback (24. Juni 2009)

Ja bestimmt, vorallem steh ja ich doof da, rufe euch an und fahren dann doch da rumm. 
Waren an sich ja keine Testläufe -vorallem bei den Wetterbedingungen- war da nich allzuviel feinfühling zu testen.

Ganz nebenbei is nen hübsches Bike in Laden eingetrudelt.-> Auch zum verleih.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ja bestimmt, vorallem steh ja ich doof da, rufe euch an und fahren dann doch da rumm.
> Waren an sich ja keine Testläufe -vorallem bei den Wetterbedingungen- war da nich allzuviel feinfühling zu testen.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei is nen hübsches Bike in Laden eingetrudelt.-> Auch zum verleih.




Hi Patrick,

haste denn das Setup hinbekommen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Ossecken (25. Juni 2009)

finde das alte 303 tausendmal geiler...weiss nicht...das gefällt mir nicht...aber als leihrad mehr als deelux


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juni 2009)

patrick, lass mich samstag mal Testradeln.
achja wo haste die GoPro bestellt für was für einen Preis, ich hab die auch im Shop, hätte dir nen guten Preis machen können


----------



## Resendisback (25. Juni 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> haste denn das Setup hinbekommen?
> 
> ...



Ahhh Angstbremser!  
Da isser! 

Hey Jens.. jep soweit so gut, kommt man ja wesentlich besser ran als beim Giant Glory, einfach nen klasse Hinterbau  

@Ossecken aaaaaah bitte hört auf es zu verwechseln  Der richtige 303er Rahmen mit ohne Ende Federweg am hinterbau ist weiterhinn der normale Downhiller. 
Seit 2009 gibt es jedoch eine zweite, die R version vom 303. Eben das 303R. Der "große" Bruder vom 303R verschwindet nicht vom Markt

@Frorider Ben dacht nächste Woche, bist schon diesen Samstag hier ?
   Hast PM.


----------



## Ossecken (25. Juni 2009)

mir doch egal...find den anderen trozdem besser WORD!


----------



## Resendisback (25. Juni 2009)

schweig Julian


----------



## Ossecken (25. Juni 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> schweig Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (25. Juni 2009)

aber sag mal ist das 303R dann der freerider oder das dh bike für arme?...kapier ich nicht so richtig...naja intense hat auch tausend dh rahmen...die M serien, Socom und das 951...einfach nur reizüberflutung


----------



## Resendisback (26. Juni 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> aber sag mal ist das 303R dann der freerider oder das dh bike für arme?...kapier ich nicht so richtig...naja intense hat auch tausend dh rahmen...die M serien, Socom und das 951...einfach nur reizüberflutung



ich sagte du sollst schweigen!! Eher Das DH Bike für "fast" reiche


----------



## Ossecken (26. Juni 2009)

na wenn das so ist...zum thema schweigen...fange nichts an was du nicht gewinnen kannst


----------



## Resendisback (26. Juni 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> na wenn das so ist...zum thema schweigen...fange nichts an was du nicht gewinnen kannst





backtoptopic: Wäre klasse wenn die Leser, die DH fahren und ausm Umkreis Harz kommen, mir mal ne PM schreiben würden


----------



## ILJA (29. Juni 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> backtoptopic: Wäre klasse wenn die Leser, die DH fahren und ausm Umkreis Harz kommen, mir mal ne PM schreiben würden



gibts was umsonst? 
(isch gomm von ostn, nich nur vom Umkreis Harz sondern vom Landkreis Harz..^^)


----------



## Resendisback (29. Juni 2009)

Habn paar neue Pics vom Park im Album.. nur wenige, eben ne kleine Radtour gemacht.

Wer lust hat freiwillig beim Park mit zu helfen (bitte ausm Umkreis Harz) PM oder Mail an mich.

Hier mal was neues.
Quelle: Braunlager Zeitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Juni 2009)

haste schon die Gruppenfotos bekommen?


----------



## Resendisback (30. Juni 2009)

komm icq on, schicke dir was.


----------



## argh (1. Juli 2009)

wie ist denn der Zwischenstand, was die Anzahl und Befahrbarkeit der Strecken angeht?

Die Anzeige sollte eigentlich Werbung sein, oder? Vor allem das letzte Bild verdeutlicht mal wieder die Harzer Touri-Problematik... gottogott...


----------



## checkb (1. Juli 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> wie ist denn der Zwischenstand, was die Anzahl und Befahrbarkeit der Strecken angeht?
> 
> Die Anzeige sollte eigentlich Werbung sein, oder? Vor allem das letzte Bild verdeutlicht mal wieder die Harzer Touri-Problematik... gottogott...



Mein Lieber,

Marketing muss Clever sein oder sollen die Bikeparkbetreiber verdreckte Downhiller mit Totenkopffullfaces ablichten.

Denk mal nach!

checkb

PS: Der Berg ist für *ALLE* da.


----------



## H.R. (1. Juli 2009)

...Als erstes will ich Euch DH Fraktion einen mega Park wünschen !!

Allerdings kann ich mir nicht verkneifen, alle zu grüßen, die mich vor gut einem Jahr hier ausgezählt haben weil ich gepostet habe das am Wurmberg ein Bikepark entsteht.

Nicht böse gemeint aber wird sicher bei den Richtigen schon ankommen


----------



## argh (1. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Mein Lieber,
> 
> Marketing muss Clever sein oder sollen die Bikeparkbetreiber verdreckte Downhiller mit Totenkopffullfaces ablichten.
> 
> ...



Ich denke nach. Durchaus. 

Aber schau Dir mal diese modern gestylten Flyer (oder was auch immer das Ding darstellen soll) an- die könnten bei der Agentur in Auftrag gegeben worden sein, die auch den Windbeutelkönig und Schifffahrt auf dem Oker-Stausee bewerben.

Gegen die Sache ist ja nix zu sagen- will ich auch gar nicht! Miese Werbung ist besser als keine Werbung. Meine Kritik bezog sich einzig und allein auf die Aufmachung der Propaganda...


----------



## argh (1. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Mein Lieber,
> 
> Marketing muss Clever sein oder sollen die Bikeparkbetreiber verdreckte Downhiller mit Totenkopffullfaces ablichten.
> 
> ...



Mein Lieber,

und das da ist also für Dich also clever, ja?!






 

Na dann...


----------



## checkb (1. Juli 2009)

> Und das ist also für Dich clever, ja?!



Ich finde es sogar *PERFEKT*.  Die Masse wird angesprochen und die Freaks haben Spass. Genau so funktioniert Werbung im 21. Jahrhundert.

Weiter mit Bikepark....

checkb


----------



## downhillsau (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Nochma wegen der Streckenführung des DH:

Die Jungs auf dem Video sind ja nicht die ganze Zeit auf der Strecke gefahren!!Und langsam sieht halt alles langweilig aus..
Das Mittelstück nach dem ersten Waldweg is keineswegs der Wanderweg,sondern die Strecke geht teilweise woanders lang.
Das Stück ab der Mittelstation bis zur kleinen Klippe ist sehr sehr flach.Da geht nur gerade und den speed dort versuchen zu halten.Daher dort auch kaum Kurven.Danach ist es wieder steiler,aber kurz vor dem Ziel kommt nochma nen flaches Stück.Das alles kommt auf den Video überhaupt nicht rüber.
Desweiteren ist der Untergrund bis zur Mittelstation sehr felslastig,was man so auch nich unbedingt sieht.

@Bodo: Wenn sich der obere Teil erstma ausfährt,hat das teilweise Tschechien-Niveau.Ok,die Streckenführung is hier ma kein Fichtenslalom wie z.Bsp.Winterberg,sondern sehr sehr schnell,was eher untypisch für ne deutsche Strecke is.Aber stell dir ma vor,da ma im Renntempo runter zu rocken,wenn sich erstma alles frei gefahren hat!!

Dann sprechen wir hier über eine fast 4 km lange Strecke!!!Die meisten werden froh sein,wenn sie es ab der Mittelstation einfach nur rollen lassen können,weil sie konditionell nicht mehr können.
Am besten ist eh,wenn man sich ein eigenes Bild von den Strecken macht,wenn sie FERTIG sind.
Ausserdem soll das,soweit ich weiß,nicht der renntaugliche DH werden. Wie schon gesagt wurde,wird der Richtung Nordhang starten und da liegen viele große Felsen im Gemüse

Wollte hier jetzt keinen zu nahe treten.Nicht,dass das Geschrei gleich wieder groß is

Grüße vom Arschi


----------



## ILJA (1. Juli 2009)

naja in meiner heutigen marketingvorlesung hab ich genaus sowas NICHT gelernt^^.
Der Flyer ist textmengen mäßig gerade noch vertretbar, aber diese "Der Berg ruft..."...21 Jahrhundert? naja.
checkb hats auf den Punkt gebracht "Die Masse wird angesprochen". Sowas sollte man vermeiden, sich bestimmte Dinge negativ beeinflussen können...
Rentner, die ihre Ruhe vor den bösen Radfahrern beim Spazieren haben wollen und sich denken, dass man da im Wald nicht mehr sicher ist? (und deswegen fernbleiben)
Jungendliche und Jungebliebene, die ihre Ruhe vor den Wanderern und Nordicwalkern auf den Strecken haben wollen (und deswegen ausweichen)?
Kinder, die ihren Spaß (!=Wandern&Spazierengehn) beim Rollern ect. haben wollen (und ihre Eltern nicht vollnörgeln da doch mal hinzufahren)?
Ist fast unmöglich sowas in einer Anzeige zu verwirklichen. Wenn man am Wurmberg schon sein Angebot diversifiziert dann sollte man sein Marketingkonzept nicht in so einer Weise anpassen, dass man nur nen fliegenden Radfahrer mit auf den Flyer klatscht. (Das Foto wurde doch bestimmt in Schulenberg geschossen?)
Naja nicht unser Brot, uns kanns egal sein, wir im Forum wissen uns selbst zu vermarkten.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (1. Juli 2009)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Nochma wegen der Streckenführung des DH:
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal sagen das es einfach auf den Punkt gebracht wurde. 
Die Schreihälse die hier bemängeln, wie es nach der Mittelstation aussieht, können doch da schon garnicht mehr 

"Ok,die Streckenführung is hier ma kein Fichtenslalom"
Warste ma wieder bei der Strecke gucken ? Da tut sich was im Busch!
Die Strecke, wie sie auf dem Video zu sehen war, "existiert" in dieser Art schon garnicht mehr, da hat sich was getan.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das es einfach auf den Punkt gebracht wurde.
> Die Schreihälse die hier bemängeln, wie es nach der Mittelstation aussieht, können doch da schon garnicht mehr
> 
> "Ok,die Streckenführung is hier ma kein Fichtenslalom"
> ...



So isses!


----------



## Resendisback (2. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So isses!





Kommst dann nochmal her und radelst mitn Downhiller runter ?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2009)

Na sicher erscheine ich wieder zum Runterfahren! Allerdings schaue noch mal auf meine Signatur bezüglich des Downhiller!


----------



## Resendisback (2. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na sicher erscheine ich wieder zum Runterfahren! Allerdings schaue noch mal auf meine Signatur bezüglich des Downhiller!



Hehe, wird schon


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juli 2009)

@Patrick: mit dem We wird wohl noch nix, außer du hast mal nen 38er Kettenblatt für mich.


----------



## TZR (2. Juli 2009)

Wird man eigentlich auch an der Mittelstation zusteigen können?


----------



## downhillsau (2. Juli 2009)

Tach auch!

Jo,kann man,wenn einem bis dahin die 240 hm reichen

Grüße Arschi


----------



## Resendisback (2. Juli 2009)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> 
> Jo,kann man,wenn einem bis dahin die 240 hm reichen
> 
> Grüße Arschi



Und man VERDAMMMMMT geduldig ist ... da unten bestimmt durchgehend Räder rein gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (2. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Und man VERDAMMMMMT geduldig ist ... da unten bestimmt durchgehend Räder rein gehen



Im Winter lassen sie auch immer an der Bodenstation ein paar Plätze in den Kabinen frei, damit an der Mittelstation noch jemand zusteigen kann. Das regelt sich dann schon

Holgi


----------



## Resendisback (2. Juli 2009)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Im Winter lassen sie auch immer an der Bodenstation ein paar Plätze in den Kabinen frei, damit an der Mittelstation noch jemand zusteigen kann. Das regelt sich dann schon
> 
> Holgi



Naja... dennoch wirds schwierig, da max 4 Bikes in eine Transportgondel und 6 Personen in ne Kabine passen


----------



## Ossecken (2. Juli 2009)

wieso kann man denn nicht einfach, wie in jeder anderen godel bahn, mit dem bike in die godel...ich meine die dinger am wurmberg sind wesentlich grösser als die in Hahnenklee...die kapazität würde sich so meiner meinung nach erhöhen...wenn wieder so son paar godeln unterwegs sind und es ist grad stosszeit...dann sind die wartezeiten wieder hoch und es kommt unmut auf...so richtig kapier ich das nicht...in hahnenklee habe ich verständnis dafür aber am wurmberg?!


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juli 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> wieso kann man denn nicht einfach, wie in jeder anderen godel bahn, mit dem bike in die godel...ich meine die dinger am wurmberg sind wesentlich grösser als die in Hahnenklee...die kapazität würde sich so meiner meinung nach erhöhen...wenn wieder so son paar godeln unterwegs sind und es ist grad stosszeit...dann sind die wartezeiten wieder hoch und es kommt unmut auf...so richtig kapier ich das nicht...in hahnenklee habe ich verständnis dafür aber am wurmberg?!



Warum sollte es den anders sein als im Winter, mit Wartezeiten am WE von 1 Std .


----------



## downhillsau (2. Juli 2009)

Hi!

So groß sind die Gondeln nun auch wieder nicht.Ok,kleiner wie Hahnenklee geht ja nich.
Doch mehr wie ein Bike würde eh nich reinpassen und wenn das dann so richtig schlammig ist,sieht die Gondel für die nächsten Wanderer nicht mehr so ansehnlich aus.
Falls es zu langen Wartezeiten kommen sollte,werden sicher noch mehr Transportgondeln gebaut

Grüße Arschi


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juli 2009)

Nicht in die Gondel!

Vorn und hinten eine Halterung montieren.
So können zwei Bikes pro Gondel transportiert werden. Sehr schnell ein und ausgehängt und besser und effizienter als die Transportgestelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (2. Juli 2009)

bringt jetzt auch nichts mehr, da schon tranzport gondeln unterwegs sind.

finanziell eher nicht möglich würde ich meinen...zumindest im moment. aber vom system her finde ich das deutlich besser


----------



## Resendisback (2. Juli 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> bringt jetzt auch nichts mehr, da schon tranzport gondeln unterwegs sind.
> 
> finanziell eher nicht möglich würde ich meinen...zumindest im moment. aber vom system her finde ich das deutlich besser



Aber wie du sagst .. JETZT nicht mehr machbar. Sowas ist dann denk ich mal auch vorerst zweitrangig. An erster Stelle steht wohl erstmal der Park selbst


----------



## blechfisch (3. Juli 2009)

Gibts denn schon neues Bildmaterial vom aktuellen Stand?


----------



## Resendisback (3. Juli 2009)

Habe nur ein paar wenige neue im Album, aber beim unteren Teil der DH, wo wir im Video nur geradeaus gefahren sind, hat sich einiges getan. Vielleicht sollte man da jetzt auch keine Bilder mehr von machen - sonst isses doch keine Überraschung mehr


----------



## blechfisch (3. Juli 2009)

hehe...andererseits überwiegt ja im Moment eher die Skepsis ob die Strecke denn gut wird. Da wären ein paar nette Fotos ne saubere Möglichkeit mit dem negativen Vorurteil aufzuräumen


----------



## sh0rt (3. Juli 2009)

blechfisch schrieb:


> hehe...andererseits überwiegt ja im Moment eher die Skepsis ob die Strecke denn gut wird. Da wären ein paar nette Fotos ne saubere Möglichkeit mit dem negativen Vorurteil aufzuräumen



Genau ein Foto fängt ganz toll das Fahrgefühl ein


----------



## blechfisch (3. Juli 2009)

...ist doch nur zum anfixen. Müsste doch immerhin 53km fahren. Da brauchs ein wenig Motiviation


----------



## Resendisback (3. Juli 2009)

Kommt schon noch


----------



## Geestraider (3. Juli 2009)

sie können es einfach nicht abwarten, wie kleine kinder zur bescherung an weihnachten 
also ich gehöre ja eigentlich eher zur bergauffahrfraktion (obwohl es bergab zunehmend spass macht ). aber ich kenne den wurmberg ganz gut und kann nur sagen, wenn es ein schlechter park wird liegt es mit sicherheit nicht an der location, sondern dann müssen echte stümper am werk gewesen sein 
also jungs, abwarten, und das equipment checken! es geht doch bald los 
und es wird bestimmt gut...

obwohl...stümper solls ja überall geben


----------



## enemy111 (4. Juli 2009)

Sorry hatte jetzt keine Lust, die 15 Seiten zu durchsuchen.
Steht schon ein Eröffnungstermin fest ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Juli 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Sorry hatte jetzt keine Lust, die 15 Seiten zu durchsuchen.
> Steht schon ein Eröffnungstermin fest ?



Müsstest mal öfters deinen Heimat Thread lesen, hatten wir bestimmt schon 2 mal dort erwähnt

Eröffnung ist am 18.Juli


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Juli 2009)

Naaa, des isch ja heiss! Das wäre deutlich näher als Winterberg! Der August ist genau mein Monat. Da habe ich deutlich mehr Zeit und insofern werde ich mal einen Abstecher dahin machen. Denn: 

Der Wurmberg war damals schon "in original" 1A! 

Bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie´s wird!


----------



## weimarbiker (6. Juli 2009)

so jungs, die bilder sehn auf alle fälle vielversprechend aus. wenn jetz die waldstücken noch ordentlich gefahren werden wird das glaub ich gar nich so easy wies scheint.
top! deswegen lob und ich guck bestimmt mal vorbei. die preise sind ja auch noch im rahmen! viel spaß noch


----------



## Ossecken (6. Juli 2009)

finde die preise im mom total überteuert...für zwei strecken?...22 euro den ganzen tag...also für  6 oder 7 strecken von denen man dann auch was hat finde ich hat das was...nur man sollte evtl. die preise erstmal senken und die leute auch anzulocken...und nicht gleich voll rein laschen...sowas kann auch abschreckend wirken...nicht jeder jugendliche hat eigendes geld oder gut verdinende eltern...das ist mein standpunkt


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Juli 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> finde die preise im mom total überteuert...für zwei strecken?...22 euro den ganzen tag...also für  6 oder 7 strecken von denen man dann auch was hat finde ich hat das was...nur man sollte evtl. die preise erstmal senken und die leute auch anzulocken...und nicht gleich voll rein laschen...sowas kann auch abschreckend wirken...nicht jeder jugendliche hat eigendes geld oder gut verdinende eltern...das ist mein standpunkt



"_Die sieben Strecken, die so genannten Trails, nutzen dabei den Vorteil, den höchsten Berg Niedersachsens als Arena zu haben: Der längste Parcours wird stolze 4,5 Kilometer lang, soll Weltcup-Charakter bekommen und damit die längste Weltcup-Abfahrt Europas werden.
 Herausforderungen, die die wahren Fans in Scharen locken sollten._"

Wenn das so sein wird, wie es beschrieben ist, dann finde ich die Preise nicht überteuert. Der Harz war auch so meine Lieblingsregion für DH und FR. Ich freu´mich jetzt schon darauf! 

Ein Abstecher wird 100%ig Pflicht!


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juli 2009)

er meint ja im mom, da ja erstmal nur 2 Strecken an den Start gehen und der rest erst Ende des Jahres, hälfte der Tageskarte wäre cool, aber glaube nicht das sie soweit runtergehen damit


----------



## clausi87 (6. Juli 2009)

ich fänds auch mehr als vernümpftig die preise ,bis der park mal annährend fertig ist,runter zunehmen. für 2 strecken is das echt zuviel....


----------



## Resendisback (6. Juli 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ich fänds auch mehr als vernümpftig die preise ,bis der park mal annährend fertig ist,runter zunehmen. für 2 strecken is das echt zuviel....



vernünftig* !


----------



## Ossecken (6. Juli 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> "_Die sieben Strecken, die so genannten Trails, nutzen dabei den Vorteil, den höchsten Berg Niedersachsens als Arena zu haben: Der längste Parcours wird stolze 4,5 Kilometer lang, soll Weltcup-Charakter bekommen und damit die längste Weltcup-Abfahrt Europas werden.
> Herausforderungen, die die wahren Fans in Scharen locken sollten._"
> 
> Wenn das so sein wird, wie es beschrieben ist, dann finde ich die Preise nicht überteuert. Der Harz war auch so meine Lieblingsregion für DH und FR. Ich freu´mich jetzt schon darauf!
> ...



wer lesen kann!?...rest kennste ja...ich meine natürlich zur zeit...sollten sich die strecken später auch als so angepriesen ergeben ist das ok...aber zur zeit finde ich es ganz klar zu teuer...für 2 strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebbe (6. Juli 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> finde die preise im mom total überteuert...für zwei strecken?



Naja, man zahlt doch bevorzugt für die Beförderungsleistung auf den Berg mit der Seilbahn. Wenn man eine Tageskarte zeitlich ausnutzt, fährt man bei nur zwei Strecken nicht weniger hoch als bei sechs Strecken. Natürlich ist bei sechs Strecken die Auswahl größer und damit der Bikepark deutlich attraktiver. Jetzt mit einem niedrigen Preis anzufangen und dann bei Eröffnung jeder neuen Strecke den Preis sukzessiv zu erhöhen, käme aber eventuell auch nicht besser rüber.

Im Winter ist es außerdem ähnlich, bei größerer Schneedecke sind mehr Pisten geöffnet als bei wenig Schnee. Die Liftkarte kostet unabhängig davon das gleiche.



Ossecken schrieb:


> 22 euro den ganzen tag...



Der Preis orientiert sich wohl an der Wintersport-Tageskarte, die im gleichen preislichen Rahmen liegt. Zwar nutzt man als Skifahrer innerhalb des Preises noch zusätzliche Lifte und die Präparierung von Skipisten ist teurer als der Unterhalt von MTB-Strecken. Dafür ist die Auslastung der Seilbahn im Winter aber auch um ein Vielfaches höher als im Sommer.



Ossecken schrieb:


> nicht jeder jugendliche hat eigendes geld oder gut verdienende Eltern



Ich weiß nicht so recht. Man weiß ja schon beim Kauf eines Downhill-Rades, dass man damit nicht so locker wie mit einem Touren- (AM-, etc.) -MTB den Berg hochfahren kann. Und Lifte sind nirgendwo umsonst. Wer dann kein Geld mehr für den Lift hat, ist irgendwie selbst schuld. Ich kaufe mir ja auch keine tollen neuen Abfahrtsski und habe dann kein Geld mehr für den Skipass.


----------



## el Lingo (6. Juli 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> Naja, man zahlt doch bevorzugt für die Beförderungsleistung auf den Berg mit der Seilbahn. Wenn man eine Tageskarte zeitlich ausnutzt, fährt man bei nur zwei Strecken nicht weniger hoch als bei sechs Strecken. Natürlich ist bei sechs Strecken die Auswahl größer und damit der Bikepark deutlich attraktiver. Jetzt mit einem niedrigen Preis anzufangen und dann bei Eröffnung jeder neuen Strecke den Preis sukzessiv zu erhöhen, käme aber eventuell auch nicht besser rüber.
> 
> Im Winter ist es außerdem ähnlich, bei größerer Schneedecke sind mehr Pisten geöffnet als bei wenig Schnee. Die Liftkarte kostet unabhängig davon das gleiche.
> 
> ...



Absolut meine Meinung! Man zahlt für den Transport, nicht für die Strecken und 100 Strecken würden auch nicht mehr Abfahrten pro Tag ermöglichen.
Das Argument, das kein Geld da ist, lasse ich so auch nicht gelten. Wer sich ein dickes Bike leisten kann, sollte sich auch den Rest leisten können oder einfach etwas weniger ausgeben. Wer sich einen Hummer kauft, beklaggt sich auch nicht über den Spritverbrauch.


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Juli 2009)

Ich stimme Ebbe zu. Der Betreiber muss ja auch sehen, dass er seine Kosten wieder drin hat. Hat jemand denn überhaupt auch nur ansatzweise eine Vorstellung wieviel Strom so eine Anlage zieht und wie teuer das ganze ist? Und das ist nur eine Kostenstelle. Personal, Wartung etc. muss auch bezahlt werden. Andere Kostenstellen möchte ich nun wirklich nicht noch extra aufzählen. Und dann die Arbeit... Also, ehrlich Leute, seid mal ein wenig realistisch... 

Ich weiss z.Bsp. vom Betrieb meines Vaters, der für seine CNC-Automaten monatlich um die 600-800 nur für Strom zahlt... Und jetzt rechnet das mal auf den Gondelbetrieb hoch...

Dann erscheinen 22 dann doch nicht mehr als der mega-Kostenfaktor... 

Nun gut, 2 Strecken sind im Moment "wenig", aber es wird ja wohl an den weiteren Lines gearbeitet. Alles sofort, super, schnell geht doch nicht... 

Wir sollten wirklich froh sein, dass die Sache überhaupt endgültig nutzbar ist.


----------



## downhillsau (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Also viele der Leute hier sind doch auch Schüler und Studenten oder?Somit kostet eine Tageskarte dann nur noch 17 Euro,was ich sehr fair finde. Dann sind die Strecken 4 km lang, d.h. man kann mit einmal hochfahren doppelt so lange runter fahren,wie es in anderen Parks ist. 
Der "richtige oder wie es hier immer heißt der renntaugliche" DH und alle anderen Strecken werden nach der Eröffnung am 18.Juli bis zum Herbst gebaut und fertig gestellt.
Übrigens gibt es am Eröffnungswochenende ein Ticket für beide Tage,was 18,50 Euro kostet.
Weitere Infos gibts sicher auch noch..
Wem das alles nicht gefällt,kann doch bis nächstes Jahr warten und dann erst am Wurmberg fahren

Grüße Arschi


----------



## Ossecken (7. Juli 2009)

oha...da geht ja gleich ein gewitter los...ich hab das lediglich aus dem gesichtspunkt der leute gesehen die glücklich sind ein fr oder dh rad zu haben und bei sich wie wild am hoch schieben sind...manche kids sind einfach froh solch ein rad zu besitzen...und dann noch geld für den bikepark ist immer so ne sache...kenne das aus meiner zeit als ich angefangen habe...

und ich finde es ein schwaches argument zu sagen: ja wenn man dh fahren will und sich solch ein bike leisten kann, dann hat man wohl auch noch geld für den lift...

ich kenne genug leute bei denen es nicht so ist.


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. Juli 2009)

Die Frage ist doch, wie oft wollen die "jÃ¼ngeren" hier den Park nutzen? Ich bin auch Student und kein MillionÃ¤r und wÃ¼rde vielleicht 1-2 mal im Monat den Park nutzen. Wenn die jÃ¼ngeren hier den Park Ã¶fter nutzen wollen, dann ist das natÃ¼rlich ein Kostenfaktor, aber wie oft soll das denn im Monat sein? 

Oder anders gefragt: Wieviel sollte denn ein Ticket fÃ¼r diese Zielgruppe denn am Ende kosten, damit es fÃ¼r diese "erschwinglich" ist? 10â¬, 5â¬, 3â¬ pro Tageskarte?

Dann mÃ¼ssten die anderen Preisstaffelungen auch nach unten hin angepasst werden. Und damit sind dann wirklich alle gemeint.

Wenn ich der Betreiber wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde ich das als vÃ¶llig indiskutabel erachten. 

17â¬ fÃ¼r SchÃ¼ler und Studenten fÃ¼r einen ganzen Tag ist schon echt wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebbe (7. Juli 2009)

Es gibt ja auch Mehrtageskarten, die man an beliebigen Tagen einsetzen kann. Darunter verstehe ich, dass die Tage nicht direkt aufeinander folgen müssen. Wer 5-mal im Jahr nach Braunlage in den Bikepark fährt, zahlt bei einer 5-Tageskarte als Schüler/Studi pro Tag nur noch 12,40 EUR.


----------



## burn (7. Juli 2009)

Und wer sich das dann immer noch nicht leisten kann, der muss wohl hochkurbeln. Ich verstehe die Diskussion hier gerade nicht.
20â¬ sind nun wirklich nicht die Welt, auch nicht fuer einen Schueler, Studenten usw..


----------



## Resendisback (7. Juli 2009)

Nun dürfte alles geklärt sein, oder nicht ? Oo


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Nun dürfte alles geklärt sein, oder nicht ? Oo



*NEIN!* 

Wir machten munter weiter!


----------



## Resendisback (7. Juli 2009)




----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Juli 2009)

Hat Jemand schon mal was von den Preisen für ne Regionskarte bzw. Verbundskarte gehört?


----------



## bodo bagger (7. Juli 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hat Jemand schon mal was von den Preisen für ne Regionskarte bzw. Verbundskarte gehört?



neeee   aber ich weiß eins... die sollen bald aufmschen.. will wieder aufs dh rad.


----------



## Geestraider (7. Juli 2009)

burn schrieb:


> ...20 sind nun wirklich nicht die Welt, auch nicht fuer einen Schueler, Studenten usw..



sind ja immerhin 4 schachteln zippen


----------



## Skywalker_sz (7. Juli 2009)

Offtopic: Oder ein Tag Winterberg mit Treuekarte und noch 5â¬ fÃ¼r Schranke Pommes ...... 


Ontopic: Gibt es zur ErÃ¶ffnung schon die neue HP oder alles Ã¼ber die Seilbahnseite ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> sind ja immerhin 4 schachteln zippen



Alles klar! Die Grundsatzdiskussion geht in die zweite Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Offtopic: Oder ein Tag Winterberg mit Treuekarte und noch 5 für Schranke Pommes ......
> 
> 
> Ontopic: Gibt es zur Eröffnung schon die neue HP oder alles über die Seilbahnseite ?



Oder ne kiste Bier inkl. Pfand...


----------



## burn (10. Juli 2009)

So mal wieder zurueck zum Thema, ich bin weder Schueler noch Student und kann mir 2Tage Lift plus ne Kiste Bier inkl. Pfand leisten.

Gibt es jetzt schon naehere Infos was am Wurmberg naechstes Wochenende alles los ist? 
Wie weit ist die Strecke?
Was ist mit dem Angebot 2Tage Lift fuer knapp 20â¬ von dem hier mal die Rede war?
Schlafmoeglichkeiten in der Naehe? Egal ob Zelt oder Ferienwohnung. Eventuell finden sich ja 2-20 Leute fuer eine WochenendWG 
Kostenlose Parkplaetze vor Ort?
Wer hat vor hinzufahren?


----------



## tresor23 (11. Juli 2009)

Ja also es wird wohl die Anje Kramer heißt sie so kommen dazu noch wahrscheinlich das Giant werksteam 9:30 ist dann eröffnung und um 10 schüsseln wir dann mit der ersten Bahn auf den Berg.Dazu kommt natürlich noch viel Brot und Spiele....
Weiss jetzt nicht ob die zeitmess anlge da schon funktioniert aber sie wird Kommen.....
Es hat sich viel getahn auf dem Berg und die strecken sehen schon fast fertig aus...
Aber eine 100%tige was geht aussage kann mann erst nächste woche treffen....
Unterkünfte von 25-150 bekommt ihr auf www.braunlage.de je nach Geld beutel bleibt da auch noch was für Bier und Kippen übrig 
Ach und sonderpreise gibt es dann wohl auch am eröffnungs tag für noch mehr Kippen und Bier 

Dann sehen wir uns nächste woche samstag in der früh.....


----------



## clausi87 (11. Juli 2009)

.....und ich hab bereitschaft....so eine verdammte scheise.......


----------



## Ossecken (11. Juli 2009)

bin am sonntag da...


----------



## burn (11. Juli 2009)

Danke, fuer die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde dann wohl am Samstag morgen runterkommen. Und beide Tage am Berg sein. Ein Tag lohnt sich einfach nicht


----------



## Ossecken (11. Juli 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Danke, fuer die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde dann wohl am Samstag morgen runterkommen. Und beide Tage am Berg sein. Ein Tag lohnt sich einfach nicht



ja du kommst ja aus dem norden...da wäre ein tag etwas mager...ich hab nur ne halbe stunde


----------



## Red Baron (11. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute...

Also ich war letzten sonntag mal in Braunlage. Bin dann da mit Arschi und Patrick nen paar mal den Berg runtergekachelt und muss sagen, wunderbare Strecke.Teilweise sehr ruppig allerdings trotzdem mit Flow zu fahren und sehr lang. Schöne schnelle Stücke mit drin und im Teil, der unter dem Lift lang geht wurde auch noch an der Streckenführung gearbeitet. Also nicht mehr so, wie im ersten Video. Das Gesamtpaket gefällt mir sehr gut.

hier noch der Link zum aktuellsten Video.

Video
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5493726"]DH/FR Bikepark Wurmberg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ossecken (11. Juli 2009)

schön schön...wer ist denn morgen noch alles mit von der partie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Baron (11. Juli 2009)

ich kann morgen leider nicht


----------



## Ossecken (11. Juli 2009)

Red Baron schrieb:


> ich kann morgen leider nicht



schade...hätteste mal m3 fahren können ...aber ich weiss noch nicht genau ob ich morgen oben bin...mir ist das wetter eig wurscht...nur meinem fahrer nicht...gut wenns die ganze zeit wie aus eimern pisst braucht man da nicht hoch juckeln...


----------



## renöd (11. Juli 2009)

Ich ja leider nicht...
damn


----------



## clausi87 (11. Juli 2009)

wenns wetter passt komm ich auch mal hin...ab wann is den, wenn dann ,wer da^^?


----------



## alterknochen (11. Juli 2009)

@Red Baron

wasn das für Mucke? Das erste und zweite Lied...Beatsteaks is klar!

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## Resendisback (11. Juli 2009)

joa fahrer bin icke

erstes lied Magnolia: It's All Vain 
zweites The Go! Team - Huddle Formation

habn bissl helmcam getestet.. mit mehr fahrern würde es bestimmt weitaus besser kommen, nächstes mal stell ich die cam dann auchn stück höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alterknochen (11. Juli 2009)

Danke! ...dann bis nächstes Wochenende, werden wohl Sonntag am Start sein


----------



## ILJA (12. Juli 2009)

krass is das lang,
aber tun denn die holzbrücken da not?


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Juli 2009)

An den stellen ist es immer sehr matschig bzw sumpfig, sind schon sinnvoll und haben was vom Chrackter aus dem WC in Scottland.


----------



## micha2 (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,

mal eine Frage... Wenn man selber aus eigener Kraft den Berg hochfährt, ist dann die Benutzung der Bergab-Strecken kostenlos?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Lockedup90 (12. Juli 2009)

Mal sehen ob ich es Zeitlich hinbekomme, dann werde ich auch da sein!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Juli 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal eine Frage... Wenn man selber aus eigener Kraft den Berg hochfährt, ist dann die Benutzung der Bergab-Strecken kostenlos?
> 
> ...



So weit ich weiß ja, wie in Hahnenklee halt, man bezahlt nicht für die Benutzung sondern für den Transport


----------



## Resendisback (12. Juli 2009)

Kleiner RoadGap in der FR Strecke.


----------



## Ossecken (12. Juli 2009)

der road gap ist selbst ohne vorhandener landung mega soft...mit ohne landung mein ich, das da wo man landet was ja auf dem foto ganz gut aussieht, es mega flach ist...von landung kann man da nicht reden...aber trozdem geht es sehr gut zu springen...und auch sonst fuhr es sich sehr gut heute...war schnell und griffig...troz des gemockers und dem nebels...mal sehen wie es nächstes we wird


----------



## burn (12. Juli 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß ja, wie in Hahnenklee halt, man bezahlt nicht für die Benutzung sondern für den Transport



Aber mal ernsthaft, das will doch keiner 4-5x am Tag machen


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juli 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> krass is das lang,
> aber tun denn die holzbrücken da not?



Da kriegste ganz schön dicke Beine bergab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (12. Juli 2009)

ich muss auch sagen das die dh strecke heut schon richtig gut ab ging ....der boden war trotz regen und nebel super griffig.man konnte als richtig spänne machen!


----------



## bodo bagger (12. Juli 2009)

sieht sehr geil aus. freu mich schon richtig auf nächstes we... und in zukunft wirds noch besser.. fahr dort ja nur 20 minuten hin, da kann man auch unter der woche noch mal schnell ein zwei stunden trainieren gehen nach der arbeit.


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Juli 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft, das will doch keiner 4-5x am Tag machen



Ich bestimmt net, hab nur jemanden der Fragte geantwortet, da derjenige bestimmt mal so hochfahren wollte und dann halt die strecke wieder runter.

@Patrick: das Foto mit dem Gab sihet echt geil aus, richtig Kanada Feeling.
Hoffentlich ist nächstes we gutes Wetter


----------



## --->freak<--- (12. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Kleiner RoadGap in der FR Strecke.



gibts da noch mehr von sowas ?


----------



## Resendisback (12. Juli 2009)

Reichlich, zumindest aufn Berg 

Werde aber erstmal bei den Bildern bleiben.. schließlich braucht ihr ne Überraschung, wenn ihr hier seid =)


----------



## dex92 (13. Juli 2009)

Schaut alles wirklich gut aus...Wollen am Wochenende rumkommen.Es wird mit Gewittern gerechnet.Wird dann verschoben?Logischer Weise hat dann ne Seilbahn ja dicht.Will aber den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen


----------



## tresor23 (13. Juli 2009)

Den letzen post streichen wir aus unseren köpfen und sagen uns immer wieder ALLES WIRD GUT , ALLES WIRD GUT , ALLES WIRD GUT 
Aber wetter ist eh erst ein tag vorher und das auch nur zu 80% bestimmbar....
Aber da eh ALLES GUT WIRD mache ich mir keine sorgen und verbringe schon mal den MIttwoch aufm berg


----------



## JanikF. (13. Juli 2009)

kann mir nochmal einer was zu den Preisen sagen? Danke


----------



## toschi (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, die Homepage der Wurbergseilbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (14. Juli 2009)

Ein paar Bilder vom Freeride. Geschossen am letzten WoE ^^


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. Juli 2009)

Der Roadgap:


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. Juli 2009)

In Harzer Bikeparks eher selten; entschärfte Wurzeln ^^


----------



## ILJA (14. Juli 2009)

na das sieht doch immer besser aus.
(vor allem auch für mich als risikovermeidenden...nicht solche spring-oder-stirb-roadgabs wie in thale^^)


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, ist alles recht human dort. Haben sich, auf beiden Strecken, echt Mühe gegeben. Teils Steine festbetoniert, Wurzeln entschärft und viel gebaut 
Bei dem Boden befürchte ich nur, es wird sich mit der Zeit schnell freifahren und Wurzelig/rutschig werden. Hoffe da wird mit etwas  Sand und Kies ab und zu mal nachgebessert.


----------



## Ossecken (14. Juli 2009)

naja aufschütten oder einfach wurzeln platt machen...je nachdem...gibt mehere möglichkeiten...das roadgap ist schon nicht grad kurz...sind gute 4 - 5 meter...aus nem 1,5m kicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatebreed911 (14. Juli 2009)

_hallo allerseits,
kann man evtl. am donnerstag schon mit der seilbahn hoch_ _shutteln?

gruß Hatebreed911
_


----------



## Ossecken (14. Juli 2009)

Hatebreed911 schrieb:


> _hallo allerseits,
> kann man evtl. am donnerstag schon mit der seilbahn hoch_ _shutteln?
> 
> gruß Hatebreed911
> _



das geht schon länger...seit 2 wochen oder so...hin fahren und hoch...


----------



## Freefall_rlc (14. Juli 2009)

Hatebreed911 schrieb:


> _hallo allerseits,_
> _kann man evtl. am donnerstag schon mit der seilbahn hoch_ _shutteln?_
> 
> _gruß Hatebreed911_


 
ich hatte auch die selbe Idee. Soweit ich weiss fährt die Bahn ja eh schon. Deshalb nehmen dei auch Bikes mit. Ich weiss nur nicht, wenn die eventuell ein paar Tage vor Eröffnung noch an den Strecken rumbauen, ob es günstig ist, da rumzufahren...?


----------



## wurmberg (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe MTB-Gemeinde, es ist immer wieder eine Freude, von Euch zu lesen! Wenn man all die vorherigen Texte nochmal nachliest und verfolgt, was alles seit der Planung bis zur jetzt anstehenden (Teil-) ErÃ¶ffnung so getextet wurde, dann haben wir doch eigentlich etwas als unmÃ¶glich Beschriebenes bald wahr gemacht.... 
ErÃ¶ffnung "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg"!
Bevor wir jetzt auf die ErÃ¶ffnung am nÃ¤chsten Samstag eingehen, noch eine Bitte an Euch! Wenn Ihr unseren Park benutzt und Euch etwas nicht gefÃ¤llt (oder gut gefÃ¤llt), wir haben in der Talstation einen Briefkasten fÃ¼r "Anregungen fÃ¼r die Seilbahn", bitte benutzt ihn fleiÃig, es kommt sicherlich - wenn irgendwie mÃ¶glich - dem FahrspaÃ zugute.
So, jetzt Ablaufplanung und weiteres: 
Sa., 18.07.: 
9.30 Uhr - offizielle ErÃ¶ffnung des Parks am Ãbungsparcours (=Strecke 7 im Plan) am Rande des GroÃparkplatzes hinter dem GebÃ¤ude der Talstation (38700 Braunlage, Am Amtsweg 5). Dauer ca. 1/2 Std. 
ca. 10.00 Uhr Beginn AuffahrtmÃ¶glichkeit Seilbahn zum Startpodest an den sÃ¼dlichen Strecken 1(freeride/slopestyle) + 2((einfacher) downhill).
Die Strecken 3,4,5 und 6 werden zÃ¼gig weitergebaut und nach Fertigstellung jeweils sogleich Ã¼bergeben. 
Ãbrigens:letzte AuffahrtmÃ¶glichkeit ist um 17.10 Uhr (Fahrzeit 15-20 min. fÃ¼r die 3km lange Seilbahn).
Als Bonbon fÃ¼r Euch haben wir uns folgendes fÃ¼r den ErÃ¶ffnungstag ausgedacht: Ihr kÃ¶nnt, wenn Ihr wollt, fÃ¼r 18,50â¬ ein Zweitage-Ticket lÃ¶sen (zzgl. 4,-â¬ RÃ¼ckgabepfand fÃ¼r die keycard - die Wintersportler unter Euch kennen das ja bereits - RÃ¼ckzahlung durch Karten-RÃ¼ckgabeautomat in der Talstation). Das ist der Preis fÃ¼r 2 Tage Kind!
Wer nur einen Tag fÃ¤hrt, zahlt am Samstag auch nur den Preis fÃ¼r 1 Tag Kind (= 10,-â¬ + 4,-â¬ Pfand!)
Im Restaurant "GipfelstÃ¼rmer" in der Talstation bekommt Ihr zur StÃ¤rkung fÃ¼r jeweils 4,50â¬ eins von drei verschiedenen Gerichten zur Auswahl (Spaghetti, Currywurst oder Steak) inkl. einem 0,3l GetrÃ¤nk! 
Weiteres: Es sind verschiedene StÃ¤nde von Herstellern und ZubehÃ¶r-Anbietern an der Talstation/"GipfelstÃ¼rmer" aufgebaut.
Wir haben fÃ¼r Ãbernachtungswillige,falls noch im Laufe des Samstags schnell entschieden, eine groÃe Infotafel mit Quartieren speziell auch fÃ¼r biker am Ausgang der Seilbahn-Talstation angebracht. Von gÃ¼nstigen Ã¼ber teurere Zimmer bis hin zur Ferienwohnung ist dort alles vorhanden. Tipps, wo Ihr abends hingehen kÃ¶nnt (Kneipen, Disco u.Ã¤.) sind fÃ¼r Euch dort auch gleich noch beschrieben!
Die SÃ¤ulen fÃ¼r Start- und Zielzeitmessung sind bereits vor Ort. Ob sie  zur Einweihung installiert werden kÃ¶nnen, ist noch fraglich. Ansonsten kÃ¶nnt Ihr aber zukÃ¼nftig auf allen langen Abfahrtsstrecken (1-4) Zeitnahmen mit speziellen Uhren (Ausleihe oder Kauf geplant) vornehmen. 
Ein Hinweis zu einer Euch immer wieder beschÃ¤ftigenden Frage:
Transport der Bikes mit der Seilbahn! 
Die von uns ausgewÃ¤hlte Variante mit den Transportgestellen ist die hier einzig MÃ¶gliche! weil: 
Bike mit in die Gondeln geht nicht - Gondel dafÃ¼r nicht groÃ genug und zu viel Schmutz! Bitte bedenkt - wir haben noch viele andere GÃ¤ste, die nicht biken und gern in sauberen Gondeln sitzen! ->spezielle SitzbezÃ¼ge fÃ¼r Biker mit verschmutzter Kleidung gibt es in der Talstation!

Bikes vor und hinter die Gondel hÃ¤ngen geht auch nicht: Wir haben Ein- und Ausfahrautomatik und Stoppstellen in den Stationen Tal und Berg. 
Eine "kÃ¼nstliche" Kabinenverbreiterung durch diese Bikes fÃ¼hrt sofort zwangslÃ¤ufig zum Auffahren und BeschÃ¤digen der nachfolgenden Kabine.  Sorry,Freunde.... versuchen wir es doch erstmal so wie  geplant. Mal sehen,wie es funktioniert! Bis bald,viel SpaÃ!!!


----------



## el Lingo (14. Juli 2009)

Rock on!


----------



## burn (14. Juli 2009)

@FreefallRLC   wirklich schoene Eindruecke die du da gepostet hast.

Die Vorfreude waechst doch merklich


----------



## Resendisback (15. Juli 2009)

Und Threadviews steigen auch recht gut an


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

Und wie bekomm ich den Bock nun da hoch?


----------



## FreefallRLC (15. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und wie bekomm ich den Bock nun da hoch?



Generell? Lift natürlich. Oder meisnt Du vor Eröffnung?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

Hab da was überlesen gehabt, wegen Gondel und so ... nu habschs gerafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (15. Juli 2009)

Fährt der Lift jetzt eigentlich schon, vor offizieller Eröffnung, mit Tageskarte Biker hoch?


----------



## bodo bagger (15. Juli 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Fährt der Lift jetzt eigentlich schon, vor offizieller Eröffnung, mit Tageskarte Biker hoch?



jaaaa machter...


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Juli 2009)

Hier noch mal nen Bericht im Netz
Foto ist vom Testride vor ein paar Wochen

http://www.deutschland-expedition.de/2009/07/06/bikepark-braunlage-am-wurmberg-der-harz-entwickelt-sich-zum-mountainbike-mekka/


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Und Threadviews steigen auch recht gut an



Hi Patrick,

wo hast Du denn heute gesteckt? Na ja, dann halt bis Samstag!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Resendisback (16. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> wo hast Du denn heute gesteckt? Na ja, dann halt bis Samstag!
> 
> ...



Wie Du gemerkt hast... wohl nicht da 

Warst heute wieder aufm Berg unterwegs ?


----------



## --->freak<--- (17. Juli 2009)

ich lass mich mal überraschen ..  freu mich schon


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, gestern war nicht so viel los. Waren nur 3 Leute da.
Wir waren aber von dem Park bisher echt sehr positiv überrascht. Die machen sich echt sehr viel Mühe und die Strecken, Sprünge etc sind alle optimal geshaped und keine "doofen Stellen" drin, fand ich. Die beiden Strecken bisher machen viel Spass.
Die Leute im Laden unten und in der Bahn sind alle sehr hilfsbereit und nett.
Bin gespannt, was die noch alles zusammenzimmern und auf die weiteren Stecken. Wenn es so weitergeht, wird es ein super Park 
Anfang der Woche wurde noch ein Starthügel gebaut, der sowohl auf Freeride und DH führt und ein 3fach Spung mit verschiedenen Höhen. 1-3 meter, würd ich schätzen.


----------



## MichaH2 (17. Juli 2009)

Weiß einer wie das Wetter in Braunlage morgen und übermorgen wird? Laut Wetteronline ja nur 14 Grad, glaubhaft oder nicht?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## el Lingo (17. Juli 2009)

Das wird noch das Whistler Deutschlands, bei den Voraussetzungen mit Streckenlängen bis 4km und 7 Abfahrten. Ich bin gespannt, wie es sich weiter entwickelt, die Landschaft gibt dort viel her!
14° sind optimal, da wird es nicht zu warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlainLazy (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern auch mal ein Bild von den Strecken gemacht, und ich muss sagen: Das wird!
           Es lässt sich alles sehr flüssig fahren und im unteren Teil durch die Bäume zu surfen macht einfach 'ne Menge Fun. Und es gibt eben von allem etwas: Gefälle, Steine, Sprünge, und die Wurzel kommen sicher auch noch dazu.


 Auch von mir ein dickes Lob an die Zimmermänner. Die Detailverliebtheit mit der die Shores und Sprünge gebaut wurden hab ich so noch nicht gesehen. Alles ordentlich betoniert, abgerundete Kanten, ect.
 Und wie FreefallRLC schon sagte: Das gesamte Liftpersonal ist sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.


 Eine kleine Anmerkung hätte ich allerdings: Im oberen Teil sollte evtl. die DH-Strecke noch etwas besser für die Wanderer gekennzeichnet werden werden. Die Shores in Little Fort William ziehen die Wanderer magisch an. Wenn ich jemanden auf der Strecke getroffen habe, dann dort. Zitat: Oh, das sieht ja genau so aus wie am Brocken....


 Ich denke auch das Braunlage das Potential zum Bikepark #1 im Harz hat. Trotzdem möchte ich Hahnenklee, und vor allen Dingen Schulenberg nicht missen. Ich hoffe das mit dem Verbund der Parks klapp auch noch.


----------



## toschi (17. Juli 2009)

Irgendwo gabs mal ein paar Fotos von den Transportgehängen, find ich aber nicht mehr, wie wird transportiert, alle Bikes auf dem Haufen oder geht das relativ getrennt ab?
Ich hab nicht so gerne die Pins anderer Pedale in meinen Speichen oder am Unterrohr


----------



## el Lingo (17. Juli 2009)

alle an einen Haken gehängt und dann über den Hang nach oben geschliffen, vorneweg ein Rudel Kühe, wie beim Auftrieb


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. Juli 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie das Wetter in Braunlage morgen und übermorgen wird? Laut Wetteronline ja nur 14 Grad, glaubhaft oder nicht?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Leider ist die Prognose für´s Wochenende nicht so gut. Soll viel Regen geben


----------



## Ossecken (17. Juli 2009)

stellt euch mal nicht so an...son bisschen nass rockt ...war letztes we nicht anders


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. Juli 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> alle an einen Haken gehängt und dann über den Hang nach oben geschliffen, vorneweg ein Rudel Kühe, wie beim Auftrieb



Ja, das fand ich leider noch verbesserungswürdig. Hab davon jetzt nen dicken Kratzer am Unterrohr 

Nein, im Ernst  Die Kabinen können mit bis zu 6 Mann bestückt werden. Es geht das Gerücht um, dass die aber, von der Talstation, nur mit 4 besetzt werden, damit in der Mittelstation ggf. noch wer dazu steigen kann. Macht Sinn; ich denke die Freerider, Dirter und Shoreline Fahrer werden nicht immer den kompletten Berg abfahren wollen.
Die Bikes werden in extra Körben transportiert. Bis zu 6 passen da rein, denke ich. Die braten die letzten Körbe da grad noch um; die Räder stehen nebeneinander. Das Vorderrad wird in eine (Fahrradständer ähnliche) Führung geschoben. Dann kommt von Oben noch ein Sicherungsbügel über das Vorderrad. Damit stehen die bombenfest und stossen nicht aneinander. Ausserdem gibt es auf dem Boden noch Erhöhungen, damit die Räder abwechselnd etwas erhöht stehen. Dann kommen die sich mit den Lenkern auch nicht ins Gehege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (17. Juli 2009)

Ossecken schrieb:


> stellt euch mal nicht so an...son bisschen nass rockt ...war letztes we nicht anders



jaja. Aber das waschen der Kiste nervt immer so


----------



## ILJA (17. Juli 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Ja, das fand ich leider noch verbesserungswürdig. Hab davon jetzt nen dicken Kratzer am Unterrohr
> 
> Nein, im Ernst  Die Kabinen können mit bis zu 6 Mann bestückt werden. Es geht das Gerücht um, dass die aber, von der Talstation, nur mit 4 besetzt werden, damit in der Mittelstation ggf. noch wer dazu steigen kann. Macht Sinn; ich denke die Freerider, Dirter und Shoreline Fahrer werden nicht immer den kompletten Berg abfahren wollen.
> Die Bikes werden in extra Körben transportiert. Bis zu 6 passen da rein, denke ich. Die braten die letzten Körbe da grad noch um; die Räder stehen nebeneinander. Das Vorderrad wird in eine (Fahrradständer ähnliche) Führung geschoben. Dann kommt von Oben noch ein Sicherungsbügel über das Vorderrad. Damit stehen die bombenfest und stossen nicht aneinander. Ausserdem gibt es auf dem Boden noch Erhöhungen, damit die Räder abwechselnd etwas erhöht stehen. Dann kommen die sich mit den Lenkern auch nicht ins Gehege.



Und wie läuft das dann? stellt man sein Rad selbst rein, und besteigt dann die gondel vorher/hinterher, oder gibts da ne servicekraft die die hinter einem in die transportgondel reinstellt bzw oben vor einem rauszieht?


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. Juli 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> Und wie läuft das dann? stellt man sein Rad selbst rein, und besteigt dann die gondel vorher/hinterher, oder gibts da ne servicekraft die die hinter einem in die transportgondel reinstellt bzw oben vor einem rauszieht?



Normalerweise gibt man sein bike im rechten Eingang beim Liftpersonal ab. Die stellen es dann rein. Man muss dann aber, durch den linken Eingang, noch mal durch um (wegen der Liftkarte) am Scanner vorbeizulaufen. Damit sehen die dann halt wie lange man noch fahren darf. Die Karte funzt aber auch, wenn man die in der Tasche hat und am Scanner vorbeiläuft. Jede Karte hat eine Nummer und man bekommt einen Schnipsel, zum ans bike hängen, mit der selben Nummer. Somit soll vermieden werden, dass jemand "versehentlich" ein falsches Bike bekommt 
In der Praxis muss man mal sehen wie das in Zukunkt läuft. mit dem rein und raus durch die Eingänge wird vielleicht etwas chaotisch. Gestern, da waren wir aber auch nur zu dritt auf dem Berg, haben wir auch ab und zu die Räder selbst reingestellt und haben dann die Scannerkarte nur kurz an den Scanner rangehalten, ohne noch mal raus zu gehen und durch den anderen Eingang wieder rein. Mal sehen wie sich alle Entwickelt ^^


----------



## Resendisback (17. Juli 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Das wird noch das Whistler Deutschlands, bei den Voraussetzungen mit Streckenlängen bis 4km und 7 Abfahrten. Ich bin gespannt, wie es sich weiter entwickelt, die Landschaft gibt dort viel her!
> 14° sind optimal, da wird es nicht zu warm.




Und die Aussicht erst !  Dreht euch mal um und schaut ausser Gondel kurz bevor Ihr oben seid :]

@FreefallRLC

Was heisst Gerücht ? Also es passen in eine Transportgondel max. 4 DH Bikes. In die Kabine ohne Mühe 6 Leute. Damit nicht wieder alles durcheinander gewüfelt wird.


@ILJA

Es gibt Seilbahnpersonal. Sowohl oben, als auch unten. Jedoch sollte und wird von den Fahrern meist selber beim be- und entladen mitgeholfen, so haben wir es bisher immer gemacht.
Mal sehen wie es halt morgen sein wird, seht ihr ja dann


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Wie Du gemerkt hast... wohl nicht da
> 
> Warst heute wieder aufm Berg unterwegs ?



Nein, 

ich bin von meinem Sturz auf die Schulter vor 2 Wochen in Steindorf noch angeschlagen. Da wollte ich mir das nicht antun!

Habe gestern nur noch weitere Bikes und 2 Pavillions für morgen vorbeigebracht und habe mit Peter noch ne Runde geschnackt!

Grüsse und bis morgen
Jens


----------



## wurmberg (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute! Es ist jetzt ca.21h hier am Berg, wir haben heiteres Wetter, die Sonne scheint noch, auf meinem Thermometer sind´s gerade 18,8 Grad! Für heute hatten die "Fachleute" 4-8 l Niederschlag/m² angesagt, morgen noch 1-3, übermorgen 0-2. Eigentlich ganz gute Voraussetzungen!
So, jetzt zum Ablauf! Es ist folgendermaßen geplant: Ihr fahrt vom Berg kommend unten in der einzigen Ausfahrt aller Abfahrten (Besucherlenkung!!!) vom Berg über unsere "Verlobungswiese". Hier fahrt Ihr bitte nur über den gemähten, ca. 1,5 m breiten Bereich. Die restliche Wiese ist eine geschütztes Biotop. Bitte lasst diese Fläche in Ruhe! Dann fahrt Ihr über die geteerte Promenade auf den unteren Teil der Wiese, der (wieder gemäht) bis an unsere Talstation führt. Ihr fahrt bis Ende Wiese, geht in den Ausgang der Seilbahn, gebt dort bei unseren Mitarbeitern das Bike ab (stellt es in die dort vorgesehenen Holzgestelle) und geht danach wieder durch den Ausgang hinaus. Die Holzgestelle haben nebeneinander immer eine Öffnung für ein Bike, dann für einen Monsterroller usw. Während Ihr dann durch den Eingang der Wartehalle (und durch das Drehkreuz) wieder zusteigen könnt, wird Euer Bike schon nach oben transportiert oder es kommt (bei evtl. starkem Andrang Roller/Bikes) gleich nach. Wir müssen diesen Ablauf von Anfang an so machen, weil bei uns auch eine ganze Menge anderer Besucher erscheint. Wie beim Skifahren muß man sich auch hier als Letztkommender hinten anstellen. Wir vermuten aber, daß wir das Besucheraufkommen recht schnell abwickeln können. Ich habe Euch ja früher schon mal geschrieben, daß wir Geschwindigkeit und Anzahl Gondeln variieren können. Das wird schon klappen, ohne das Ihr lange warten müßt ... wir sehen ja bald, wie wir das am schnellsten hinbekommen (learning by doing). In die Kabinen passen sechs Leute, Ihr werdet aber aus Bequemlichkeit sicher nur mit 4 Personen fahren. Der Ablauf an der Kasse/in der Talstation läuft so ab: Kassierer gibt die gewünschte Karte, Ihr bekommt diese mit einem Gummiband, das Ihr dann mit Karte um den Hals hängen solltet. Die letzten drei Ziffern der lfd. Nummer auf der Karte wird auf einer kleinen (2x2cm) Folie notiert, die mit einem Plastik-Sicherheitsband am Lenker angeklickt wird. Damit ist auch bei einer räumlichen Trennung von Bike und Fahrer kein "Vertauschen" möglich, oben beim Ausgang wird die Karten-Nr. mit der Bike-Nr. abgeglichen! Dieses alles geht sehr schnell und behindert nicht. Es soll einen ungehemmten Bikespaß fördern. Ich bin sicher, daß das hier alles viel komplizierter klingt, als es wirklich ist. Außerdem werden wir uns allesamt sehr schnell an dieses Verfahren gewöhnen. Waschplatz, Seiteneingang für Biker und Roller wird noch gebaut, auch Sitzbereiche an den Abfahrten, an den Berg- und Talstationen. Der Park ist ja noch lange nicht fertiggestellt. Lasst Euch überraschen, was alles noch kommt... Fangen wir also jetzt erstmal an, wir wünschen Euch hier eine schöne Zeit, gutes Wetter und "Hals- und Beinbruch..."!


----------



## tresor23 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich kann schon garnicht mehr schlafen bin mal gespannt was morgen so loß ist ...
Hoffe ich kann die karten morgen zum schnäppchen preis auch erst am Mittwoch nutzen 
Weil wegen arbeiten morgen....


----------



## burn (18. Juli 2009)

hmm ich vermute mal das geht nicht... sonst wuerde ja jeder 10stueck kaufen


----------



## tresor23 (18. Juli 2009)

burn schrieb:


> hmm ich vermute mal das geht nicht... sonst wuerde ja jeder 10stueck kaufen


 
So ungefähr sah mein plan aus  nicht 10 aber schon ein paar mehr so das ich über die nächsten wochen komme  na gut dann muss ich mir nen Studi ausweis besorgen


----------



## zweirad-busche (18. Juli 2009)

Ich habe eine Bestellung mit gutem Wetter aufgegeben- man sagte mir, es wäre Saison und ich hätte mit Lieferverzögerungen zu rechnen. Gerade bekam ich die Versandbestätigung - die Ware ist am Samstag spätestens um 10 Uhr bei uns in Braunlage.
Ich hoffe die Spedition hält Wort, denn wir alle haben es uns verdient, Herr Klamt, Herr Nüsse, Herr Vollmer sowie Herr Fuhrmann mit Ihren Teams.
Die Fa. ZWEIRAD BUSCHE am Bikepark freut sich auf diesen wunderschönen Bikepark und möchte einen guten Service für alle Biker und die die es werden möchten (Leihbikes) leisten. 
Unterstützung erhalten wir am Eröffnungstag durch Antje Kramer, der Fa. Giant, der Fa. IXS + YETI sowie Raleigh/Univega.
Unsere Bikes stehen in einer ehemaligen Auto Waschanlage. Autos werden hier nicht mehr gewaschen aber Bikes waschen geht.

Bis Samstag -Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (18. Juli 2009)




----------



## burn (18. Juli 2009)

Auf zur Schlammschlacht


----------



## Specializeder (18. Juli 2009)

duschen, sachen packen, nach braunlage fahren und radeln ^^
man sieht sich auf dem berg


----------



## Freefall_rlc (18. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


>


 
Hehe, das war am Donnerstag noch nicht da  gewesen, Cool ^^


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte auch kommen, aber bei dem Wetter...  

Nee, nee. Schade.


----------



## double-d (18. Juli 2009)

Das wetter geht gerade echt gut klar, sogar Sonne ziwschendurch!


bin gespannt wies wird!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch kommen, aber bei dem Wetter...
> 
> Nee, nee. Schade.



Moin,

ich bin vor Ort und das Wetter ist trocken und gut!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin vor Ort und das Wetter ist trocken und gut!
> 
> ...



So ein Mist! Vielleicht hätte ich doch hinfahren sollen.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> So ein Mist! Vielleicht hätte ich doch hinfahren sollen.



Tja, ist wohl so! Bisher zwar stark bewölkt, ab und zu schaut auch mal die Sonne raus. Und bis auf 5-6 Regentropfen auch trocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (18. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit!!!   Es wäre jetzt aber ohnehin zu spät hinzufahren. Nächstes Wochenende geht "leider" auch nicht. Bin in Kroatien für 14 Tage. Ist auch nett dort...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2009)

Fahr doch morgen früh hier her und nutze den ganzen Sonntag! Bisher sind von alle von den 2 Strecken begeistert! Keinerlei Maulerei bis jetzt gehört!


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. Juli 2009)

Ich werde es mir heute noch überlegen...


----------



## Freefall_rlc (18. Juli 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> So ein Mist! Vielleicht hätte ich doch hinfahren sollen.


 
Jau, auch schöner Mist. Beid er Vorhersage hätt ich auch 100% gewettet, dass es dauerregen gibt. Deshalb sind wir nur zu Fuss da und haben n bisschen geguckt. Schade, wenn man´s gewusst hätte, hätt man auch fahren können.


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. Juli 2009)

Freefall_rlc schrieb:


> Jau, auch schöner Mist. Beid er Vorhersage hätt ich auch 100% gewettet, dass es dauerregen gibt. Deshalb sind wir nur zu Fuss da und haben n bisschen geguckt. Schade, wenn man´s gewusst hätte, hätt man auch fahren können.



Genau das hatte ich mir nämlich auch gedacht. Deswegen bin ich nicht hingefahren.


----------



## Resendisback (18. Juli 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch kommen, aber bei dem Wetter...
> 
> Nee, nee. Schade.



War an SICH Top Wetter heute, war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (18. Juli 2009)

So also mein Fazit sieht folgendermaßen aus....
Der Dh ist im großen und ganzen recht spaßig, für meinen Geschmack aber Geländebedingt an sehr vielen stellen einfach zu flach.
Der Freeride ging wie ich finde leider mal voll daneben, zumindest die Teile an denen "gebaut" wurde. Liebe Erbauer seid ihr die Shores eigentlich selber mal gefahren? Ich hab wirklich noch nie so planlos plazierte Shores gesehen (aber wirklich Top gebaut wenn auch ******** zu fahren) Landungen???? Ist bei der Höhe der Shores ja nicht so schlimm aber Spaß macht das Kantenklatschen da nicht grade...
Und auch diese Wellen/Doubles die auf dem Wiesenstück nach dem Roadgap kommen...naja jeder der das war weiss was ich meine.
Aber genug gemeckert, hat im großen und ganzen echt Spaß gemacht und es wird ja bestimmt auch noch einiges überarbeitet... Ich werd wieder kommen


----------



## --->freak<--- (18. Juli 2009)

jop also wetter war echt super .... hatte zwischen durch mal nen bissel getröpfelt aber im wald kein bissel schlamm nur im obren teil warn bissel nass was aber acuch echt spaß gemacht hat  alles in allem ein super tag und mit tut alles weh  ---> muskel kater


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Juli 2009)

schließ mich meine beiden Vorrednern an, auch die nacht vor der Bike Station war super, danke fürs einstellen der Bikes im shop.

@jens: schon dein Steuersatz auseinander gebaut?


----------



## Freefall_rlc (19. Juli 2009)

Speedpower schrieb:


> So also mein Fazit sieht folgendermaßen aus....
> Der Dh ist im großen und ganzen recht spaßig, für meinen Geschmack aber Geländebedingt an sehr vielen stellen einfach zu flach.
> Der Freeride ging wie ich finde leider mal voll daneben, zumindest die Teile an denen "gebaut" wurde. Liebe Erbauer seid ihr die Shores eigentlich selber mal gefahren? Ich hab wirklich noch nie so planlos plazierte Shores gesehen (aber wirklich Top gebaut wenn auch ******** zu fahren) Landungen???? Ist bei der Höhe der Shores ja nicht so schlimm aber Spaß macht das Kantenklatschen da nicht grade...
> Und auch diese Wellen/Doubles die auf dem Wiesenstück nach dem Roadgap kommen...naja jeder der das war weiss was ich meine.
> Aber genug gemeckert, hat im großen und ganzen echt Spaß gemacht und es wird ja bestimmt auch noch einiges überarbeitet... Ich werd wieder kommen


 
?! Die shores sind doch 1a gebaut? Ich bin selbst nicht der Super Springer; und selbst ich fand die Landungen alle super. Keine Wurzeln im Weg, guter Auslauf... Die Shores sind nicht durcheinader Platziert. Es gibt 2 lines wo man von einem zum anderen kommt. Wenn man natürlich mittendrin wechseln will, muss man ggf etwas lenken oder absteigen...
Im Unteren Bereich ist z.Zt, bei sowohl DH als auch FR noch nicht sooo viel los. Aber der FR ist ja auch noch nicht ganz fertig, soweit ich weiss. Der Park entwickelt sich noch weiter. Also kommen da bestimmt noch einige Spass-Stellen ^^


----------



## Resendisback (19. Juli 2009)

Freefall_rlc schrieb:


> ?! Die shores sind doch 1a gebaut? Ich bin selbst nicht der Super Springer; und selbst ich fand die Landungen alle super. Keine Wurzeln im Weg, guter Auslauf... Die Shores sind nicht durcheinader Platziert. Es gibt 2 lines wo man von einem zum anderen kommt. Wenn man natürlich mittendrin wechseln will, muss man ggf etwas lenken oder absteigen...
> Im Unteren Bereich ist z.Zt, bei sowohl DH als auch FR noch nicht sooo viel los. Aber der FR ist ja auch noch nicht ganz fertig, soweit ich weiss. Der Park entwickelt sich noch weiter. Also kommen da bestimmt noch einige Spass-Stellen ^^



Genau so isses 
Schließlich ist kein Park von Grund auf perfekt.
Dieser ist für den ersten Startschuss dennoch sehr gelungen,
zumindest konnte man es in den Gesichtern der Leute die 
heute gefahren sind sehen


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Fotos vom DH zu bieten?

Die Shores sind schon gut gebaut, aber nen richter flow ist da nicht zu merken. da Hätte man sich nen bisschen mehr von Winterberg abgucken können.
Mal sehen was noch im unteren bereich gebaut wird

Ride On


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hat jemand Fotos vom DH zu bieten?
> 
> Die Shores sind schon gut gebaut, aber nen richter flow ist da nicht zu merken. da Hätte man sich nen bisschen mehr von Winterberg abgucken können.
> Mal sehen was noch im unteren bereich gebaut wird
> ...



Willst Du Winterberg ohne ein Berg mit eigenem Profil? Wenn Du alles glecih machst fehlt doch die Abwechslung von Bikepark zu Bikepark!


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Juli 2009)

Quatsch nix kopieren,die shores sind ja so voll kommen ok, nur der flow bzw. die lines zwischen den shores ist beim bau nicht so ganz bedacht worden, kommt jedenfalls beim fahren so vor, naja jeder hat dabei andere ansichten.


----------



## Specializeder (19. Juli 2009)

also ich fand es gestern super.
meine lieblingslinie ist auf der dh zu starten, dann bei der mittelstation auf die fr zu wechseln (das flowigste stück) und später kommt man ja eh auf die dh zurück. da wird es leider zu flach und man muss treten, aber da kann man ja auch gemütlich den normalen schotterweg runtertrullern um schnell wieder zum lift zu kommen, oder man sieht es als richtig gutes "tret-trainigsstück" an.

verbesserungsvorschläge wären: 
-die landung vom großen drop am anfang der fr schöner zu machen. ich hab das gefühl das ich in irgendeiner kuhle geladet bin die mich dann fast ausgehebelt hat. bin allerdings auch nur einmal gesprungen und weiß nich ob es weiter rechts nicht schöner zu landen wäre.
-die bodenwellen nach den roadgap müssten etwas näher zusammen das man sie auch springen kann.
-beim lift wurden einmal leider unsere bikes irgendwie vergessen, also es kamen 2 fast leere gondeln, nur ohne unsere räder. aber deswegen wurde schon (auch bevor wir bescheid gesagt haben) runter telefoniert das da was nicht stimmt. danach wurde besser auf die reihenfolge geachtet. wir haben dann einfach noch selber etwas geschaut ob die "liftboys" unsere räder gesehen haben. haben aber sonst alles super gemacht.
gutes system! 

bin sehr gespannt auf die neuen strecken die entstehen sollen. werde wohl öfters wieder hoch fahren. hoffe das potezial vom berg wird weiter ausgenutzt. könnte echt ein top park werden.


----------



## Freefall_rlc (19. Juli 2009)

Was mir noch einfiel; kleine Reparaturstation mit ein paar Werkzeugen und vor allem Flickzeug, in der Mittelstation bereit halten. Ich selbst hatte auch schon ´n Plattfuss und habe gestern viele gesehen, denen es ebenso ging. Sogar Antje Kramer hatte einen 
Da die Strecke sehr lang ist, wäre es gut in der Mitte eventuell eine Möglichkeit zu haben. die Kiste zu reparieren. Die Schiebe-wege sind ja sonst enorm lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2009)

Freefall_rlc schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfiel; kleine Reparaturstation mit ein paar Werkzeugen und vor allem Flickzeug, in der Mittelstation bereit halten. Ich selbst hatte auch schon ´n Plattfuss und habe gestern viele gesehen, denen es ebenso ging. Sogar Antje Kramer hatte einen
> Da die Strecke sehr lang ist, wäre es gut in der Mitte eventuell eine Möglichkeit zu haben. die Kiste zu reparieren. Die Schiebe-wege sind ja sonst enorm lang.



Das entlastet aber den Lift!


----------



## Resendisback (19. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das entlastet aber den Lift!



Zu gut 

Schließlich sind wir auch nicht umsonst da


----------



## sh0rt (19. Juli 2009)

Dat war jut!  Ich hatte viel spaß.

Wetter war ja bis auf 2x 20min ganz okay, die Transportgestelle sind sone Sache wohl...meine eine Strebe vom Hinterbau sieht aus als hätte jemand 5x mit 100er Sandpapier kräftigst drübergezogen und die sah vorher aus wie neu 

Edit: 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht, dass es daher kommt, aber ist ja eh ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.


----------



## JanikF. (19. Juli 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Dat war jut!  Ich hatte viel spaß.
> 
> Wetter war ja bis auf 2x 20min ganz okay, die Transportgestelle sind sone Sache wohl...meine eine Strebe vom Hinterbau sieht aus als hätte jemand 5x mit 100er Sandpapier kräftigst drübergezogen und die sah vorher aus wie neu



das kann auch am Matsch liegen 

heute gab es ja genug davon


----------



## sh0rt (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, da hast du recht. Vielleicht von den Hartplastikschonern oder so...aber da hinten kommt eigentlich nur schwer ran um was zu verkratzen...aber du wirst wohl recht haben, vielleicht irgendwo irgendwie. Stört mich ja nun auch nicht groß, ist ja ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.

Ich hatte auf jedenfall mortz spaß und werde wiederkommen


----------



## bodo bagger (19. Juli 2009)

war ja nur gestern da und muss sagen, der park hat potential. besonders der dh bis mittelstation gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. und aufgrund der länge macht es auch nichts, dass unten kaum noch kurven sind... da biste eh froh schnell am stück runterzukommen.

bin gespannt auf die weiteren strecken, vorallem auf den wettkampf dh über den nordhang.
mit gefällts und vorallem ich bin binnen zwanzig minuten am lift... super trainingsmöglichkeit.


----------



## sh0rt (19. Juli 2009)

Auf meiner Kamera hatten sich noch ein paar Bilder angesammelt, vielleicht findet sich ja wer:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/19813


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Auf meiner Kamera hatten sich noch ein paar Bilder angesammelt, vielleicht findet sich ja wer:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/19813



Hi,

der Fotograf hat sich wohl nur an eine Stelle getraut?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## burn (19. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Fotograf hat sich wohl nur an eine Stelle getraut?
> 
> ...



Falsch, wir hatten einfach keine Zeit mehr zu fotografieren. Fahren war wichtiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (19. Juli 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> war ja nur gestern da und muss sagen, der park hat potential. besonders der dh bis mittelstation gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. und aufgrund der länge macht es auch nichts, dass unten kaum noch kurven sind... da biste eh froh schnell am stück runterzukommen.
> 
> bin gespannt auf die weiteren strecken, vorallem auf den wettkampf dh über den nordhang.
> mit gefällts und vorallem ich bin binnen zwanzig minuten am lift... super trainingsmöglichkeit.



Haben sich wohl die Sorgen gelegt 

Die Streckenlänge hats schon in sich, wie du ja sagst


----------



## gbxxi (19. Juli 2009)

Hat der Bikepark denn für einen hardtailfahrenden, von FR und DH keine Ahnung habenden, mehr auf Touren und schöne Landschaften stehenden Fahranfänger wie mich auch was zu bieten? Runter fahren würd ich da ja auch mal ganz gern aber ich glaub da ziehe ich euren Zorn auf mich weil ich vermutlich zu langsam bin


----------



## Resendisback (19. Juli 2009)

gbxxi schrieb:


> Hat der Bikepark denn für einen hardtailfahrenden, von FR und DH keine Ahnung habenden, mehr auf Touren und schöne Landschaften stehenden Fahranfänger wie mich auch was zu bieten? Runter fahren würd ich da ja auch mal ganz gern aber ich glaub da ziehe ich euren Zorn auf mich weil ich vermutlich zu langsam bin



Also in der DH haste denke ich keinen spaß..
FR könnte Teilweise durchaus spaß machen. 
Ansonsten radelste die Monsterroller runter


----------



## geq (20. Juli 2009)

Also am samstag war gutes wetter.
Meine lieblingskombi war auch oben dh unten fr.
War echt begeistert von dem park und hatte viel spaß.
gibt eigentlich nur eine stelle am dh die besser sein könnte.
Es ist schon toll mal so eine laaaaange strecke zu haben.
Freue mich auch auf die neuen strecken und werde bestimmt das ein oder andere mal noch vorbei gucken.


----------



## burn (20. Juli 2009)

gbxxi schrieb:


> Hat der Bikepark denn für einen hardtailfahrenden, von FR und DH keine Ahnung habenden, mehr auf Touren und schöne Landschaften stehenden Fahranfänger wie mich auch was zu bieten? Runter fahren würd ich da ja auch mal ganz gern aber ich glaub da ziehe ich euren Zorn auf mich weil ich vermutlich zu langsam bin



Mein Tipp: Monsterroller bis zur Mittelstation, von dort weiter den DH runter. Der ist im unteren Teil sehr viel einfacher als die obere Haelfte.


----------



## daniel07 (20. Juli 2009)

wir waren am samstag auch da und sind ganz angetan von eurem projekt.  allerdings ist alles noch sehr ausbaufähig. z.B. dieser felsen:





sollte unbedingt in die strecke integriert werden.
und die landung von dem teil hier:


 


ist echt mies. es ist als ob du mit 30km/h in einen fahrradständer ballerst. ich hab 'nen schönen bocksprung hingelegt und mein bike blieb echt ein paar sekunden im schlamm stehen. 
ansonsten muss man abwarten, wie sich die strecken entwickeln, wenn erstmal ein paar hundert reifen drüber sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Juli 2009)

wir waren auch gestern da. hat spaß gemacht, richt geil wurde es allerdings nach dem ersten regen. der boden war super.

versessern könnte man das flache das stück der dh mit den shores. da gabs eine stelle, wo man fast stehen blieb. vielleicht noch einen shore mehr an die stelle.

muss allerdings sagen, dass der bikepark (im moment zumindest) keine konkurrenz zu schulenberg ist.


----------



## MichaH2 (20. Juli 2009)

gbxxi schrieb:


> Hat der Bikepark denn für einen hardtailfahrenden, von FR und DH keine Ahnung habenden, mehr auf Touren und schöne Landschaften stehenden Fahranfänger wie mich auch was zu bieten? Runter fahren würd ich da ja auch mal ganz gern aber ich glaub da ziehe ich euren Zorn auf mich weil ich vermutlich zu langsam bin



ja, klar, Du kannst die Monsterrollerstrecke bis zur Rodelhütte nehmen, an der Hütte ca. 20 m leicht bergan, dann direkt nach der Hütte links, ca 30 m, dann wieder rechts rein auf den den schmalen Weg der sich zwischen dem Schotterweg und den Fichten lang zieht, sozusagen an den Randfichten lang, ist eine Art Singeltrail, macht spaß und ist auch mit einem CC Rad zu bewältigen, bin ich gestern noch 4-5 mal gefahren. Ansonsten sind am Samstag auch einer mit einem 4x HT Rad auf der FR Strecke unterwegs gewesen. Geht auch 



daniel07 schrieb:


> wir waren am samstag auch da und sind ganz angetan von eurem projekt.  allerdings ist alles noch sehr ausbaufähig. z.B. dieser felsen:



Daniel, das Ding ist ca.8 m hoch vom Fuß bis zur Krone, ich denke das da nicht mehr als eine Handvoll Fahrer in D drüber/runter droppen kann, zumal die Landung unten eben ist stell Dich doch einfach mal direkt davor oder oben drauf . Ich vermute mal das die Prioritäten erst mal auf "massetaugliche" Teilstücke gelegt wird, zumal noch 2-3 weitere Strecken gebaut werden. Obwohl, der Block da hat schon was cooles an sich, war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich das Ding gesehen habe, das man da was machen sollte. Aber auch logistisch ist das wahrscheinliche eine Herausforderung, weil man da ja nicht mit schwerem Gerät hinkommt um da was anzuschütten oder so, wegen der Fichten. Wenn man die alle umnieten würde wäre schon ein Teil der Magie des Felsen weg.

Ansonsten war es ein gutes WE am Wurmberg, der Nebel und der Nieselregen am Sonntag hatten was, alles in allem, : Good job, Gentlemen, bin gespannt auf den Rest der Strecken.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. Juli 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Monsterroller bis zur Mittelstation, von dort weiter den DH runter. Der ist im unteren Teil sehr viel einfacher als die obere Haelfte.



Diese vollgefederten Monsterroller, die se neu da haben, sind auch extrem cool. Würd ich auch fast gern mal antesten ^^


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. Juli 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> wir waren am samstag auch da und sind ganz angetan von eurem projekt.  allerdings ist alles noch sehr ausbaufähig. z.B. dieser felsen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, bei dem Felden hatten wir auch schon überlegt, dass es sehr cool wäre, den zu integrieren. ^^
Man könnte da eine Abzweigung vom FR machen. Dann, für die absoluten hardcore Freaks , nen Drop bauen und unten eine Landung aufhäufen. Und daneben, für weniger geübte dropper  , eventuell einen Abfahrt- Shore oder, noch cooler, einen Schraubenzieher shore, den man runterfahren könnte. Das wäre echt was neues, was noch keiner hat 

Ich glaub den Sturz hab ich dann sogar gesehen. Waren grade unten am gucken, als sich da einer lang gemacht hatte haha


----------



## daniel07 (20. Juli 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Ich glaub den Sturz hab ich dann sogar gesehen. Waren grade unten am gucken, als sich da einer lang gemacht hatte haha


ich bin aber elegant auf den füßen gelanden.  mein bike müsste man eigentlich erkennen. musst du mal in mein album schauen.

sowohl die idee mit dem drop, als auch die korkenziehershore-idee vom felsen, würd ich sehr begrüßen.


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2009)

Über die Klippe haben sicher die meisten nachgedacht. Einen kleinen Drop könnte man am rechten Rand (aus Fahrersicht, hier auf dem Bild ganz links) bauen, mit Gefälle und allem drum und dran kommen da max 2m bei raus. Weiter zur anderen Seite rüber sieht es so aus, als könnte man da einen Roll-In nutzen, so dass man die Hälfte der Klippe runter rollt und dann ungefähr 2m leicht in der Luft ist, unten könnte man dann eine Landung bauen. Ähnlich wie im Roam Video zu sehen.


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. Juli 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> ich bin aber elegant auf den füßen gelanden.  mein bike müsste man eigentlich erkennen. musst du mal in mein album schauen.
> 
> sowohl die idee mit dem drop, als auch die korkenziehershore-idee vom felsen, würd ich sehr begrüßen.



Hab es nur von etwas weiter weg gesehen. Derjenige war aber richtig gut über den Lenker gegangen, als das Vorderrad hängen blieb. Vielleicht haben da mehere Probleme gehabt lol


----------



## daniel07 (20. Juli 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht haben da mehere Probleme gehabt lol


 bestimmt.

hab eben mal nen blick in die goslarsche zeitung geworfen. schade, nur ein bild von Fuhrmann auf dem übungsparkur. dabei ist doch mein kumpel extra  für die fotografen als erster am samstag (zumindest laut bergwacht do oben) über den großen einstiegsdrop in die freeride strecke.


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. Juli 2009)

Hier ist übrigens der Artikel online:
http://www.goslarsche.de/gz/specials/artikel_text/?id=13955&showit=yes


----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. Juli 2009)

Naja wir fahren zwar erst am Donnestag hin, aber den Park nach Fertigstellung als größten Park in Deutschland zu beschreiben find ich ja ehrlich für ein bissel gewagt....  Streckenlänge ist halt nicht immer alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbxxi (20. Juli 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> ja, klar, Du kannst die Monsterrollerstrecke bis zur Rodelhütte nehmen, an der Hütte ca. 20 m leicht bergan, dann direkt nach der Hütte links, ca 30 m, dann wieder rechts rein auf den den schmalen Weg der sich zwischen dem Schotterweg und den Fichten lang zieht, sozusagen an den Randfichten lang, ist eine Art Singeltrail, macht spaß und ist auch mit einem CC Rad zu bewältigen, bin ich gestern noch 4-5 mal gefahren. Ansonsten sind am Samstag auch einer mit einem 4x HT Rad auf der FR Strecke unterwegs gewesen. Geht auch


 
Hmmmmmmm, hört sich ja ganz gut an. Das werd ich mir mal anschauen. Und die Monsterroller könnt man ja auch mal testen.


----------



## MichaH2 (20. Juli 2009)

Die Monsterroller? Ehrlich gesagt, ich glaub da hätte ich mehr bedenken als mit einem Hardtail mit ohne Federgabel . Durch die fetten Reifen und den graden Lenkwinkel sind die Dinger bestimmt etwas "eierig" zu fahren. Aber, lustig sieht schon aus wenn sich dicke Papis und Mamis todesmutig mit den Gerätschaften in die Tiefe stürzen, das da nicht mehr passiert wundert mich.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## burn (20. Juli 2009)

Also wir haben am Sonntag zumindest einen Sturz gesehen, ich denke da passiert auch mehr.
Aber diese neuen mit den duennen Reifen sehen schon witzig aus. Die sind mit Sicherheit auch besser zu kontrollieren.


----------



## daniel07 (20. Juli 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Also wir haben am Sonntag zumindest einen Sturz gesehen, ich denke da passiert auch mehr.
> Aber diese neuen mit den duennen Reifen sehen schon witzig aus. Die sind mit Sicherheit auch besser zu kontrollieren.



das denk ich nicht. sehr kurzer radstand, dadurch schwerpunkt sehr weit hinten. lenker ist für die gurken auch ziemlich hoch. wir haben die dinger mal kurz getest, bunnyhop und so. eine welle bei bißchen schnellerer fahrt, und ein anfänger liegt auf dem rücken wie ein toter maikäfer. die dinger sind absoluter dreck.


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. Juli 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Die Monsterroller? Ehrlich gesagt, ich glaub da hätte ich mehr bedenken als mit einem Hardtail mit ohne Federgabel . Durch die fetten Reifen und den graden Lenkwinkel sind die Dinger bestimmt etwas "eierig" zu fahren. Aber, lustig sieht schon aus wenn sich dicke Papis und Mamis todesmutig mit den Gerätschaften in die Tiefe stürzen, das da nicht mehr passiert wundert mich.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Wie gesagt; haben da ganz frisch auch vollgefederte Roller. Sehen ziemlich cool aus. Erinnerten mich stark an ein HT NoAnimal. Nur Ohne Sattel


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. Juli 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Wie gesagt; haben da ganz frisch auch vollgefederte Roller. Sehen ziemlich cool aus. Erinnerten mich stark an ein HT NoAnimal. Nur Ohne Sattel



Grad gefunden. Das isser 
http://www.mountainskyver.com/de/de/product

Ne Gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist da, ne?


----------



## daniel07 (20. Juli 2009)

:kotz: in braunlage haben sie aber das model mit singlecrown gabel. und der schwerpunkt bei den dingern ist def. zu weit hinten. probier es aus.


----------



## JanikF. (20. Juli 2009)

"wird der neue Park in einigen Monaten der grÃ¶Ãte in ganz Deutschland sein. Bike-Parks mit einem Ã¤hnlichen Niveau wie am Wurmberg sind in der Regel gerade mal halb so groÃ."

die nehmen ihren Mund schonwieder sehr voll. Eine anspruchsvolle Downhillstrecke kann wenn Ã¼berhaupt nur am Nordhang entstehen und wenn ich sehe wie einige SprÃ¼nge am Freeride angelegt sind bin ich da echt am zweifeln was kompetenz anbelangt.

"Dirk Vollmer spricht von einer Klientel mit âhohem StammgÃ¤stepotenzialâ. Kurdirektor Christian Klamt dÃ¼rfte es freuen, zumal die Beherbungsbetriebe in Braunlage ihrerseits Ã¼ber spezielle MarketingmaÃnahmen und Paket-Angebote fÃ¼r Mountainbiker nachdenken"

In einem Artikel von der Hannover Alg. (glaube da habe ich es gelesen) stand das Zitat von irgendeinem Tourismusbeauft. genau das Gegenteil das gerade nicht die ganzen "Jungen" Abfahrer Zielgruppe sind sondern eher die normalen Mountainbiker angesprochen werden sollen.Ich glaube kaum das die bereit sind 15 Euro fÃ¼r 3 Std. Liftfahren zu bezahlen. Desweiteren stand das Braunlage eh keine Konkurrenz werden kann und niemand von weit her anfahren wird... das ist natÃ¼rlich bitter sowas zu Ã¤uÃern bei solchen vorankÃ¼ndigungen. Schliesslich gibts gerade dort wo nun DH oder FR verlaufen groÃes Potential fÃ¼r einen fetten Northshoretrail der in StreckenlÃ¤nge nicht zu Ã¼bertreffen wÃ¤re.

Vielleicht wÃ¤re es mal sinnvoll einen Park richtig zu machen um evt auch GÃ¤ste mit dem Projekt Bikeparx Harz fÃ¼r Wochenendtrips zu gewinnen. Schliesslich hat jeder Park seine Vorteile.

In der Region Hannover und auch im Harz gibt es einige schnelle Leute,teilweise mit internationaler Rennerfahrung, wieso werden solche Leute nicht in die Streckenplanung/Bau mit einbezogen?

Viel GlÃ¼ck


----------



## geq (20. Juli 2009)

Die letzte frage stell ich mir auch oft genug...
Saß am Samstag mit olli und dem rest seines trupps in der gondel und habe mit denen ein bisschen gequatscht.
So richtig interesse an verbesserungsvorschlägen war leider nicht gegeben.
aber ich denke die auftragsgeber haben kein bild von der szene also sprechen sie geläufige namen an!
Und das sind keine von den jungs die wir im Auge hätten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taggecko77 (20. Juli 2009)

Freefall_rlc schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfiel; kleine Reparaturstation mit ein paar Werkzeugen und vor allem Flickzeug, in der Mittelstation bereit halten. Ich selbst hatte auch schon ´n Plattfuss und habe gestern viele gesehen, denen es ebenso ging. Sogar Antje Kramer hatte einen
> Da die Strecke sehr lang ist, wäre es gut in der Mitte eventuell eine Möglichkeit zu haben. die Kiste zu reparieren. Die Schiebe-wege sind ja sonst enorm lang.



ich hatte am Samstag und Sonntag jedesmal bei der 2. Abfahrt des Tages auch einen Plattfuß bekommen. Am Samstag war das im DH passiert, genau vor der Steilkurve, wo der DH an den Skihang stößt. Das war einsegen nicht ganz so weit zur Mittelstation. Am Sonntag hatte ich den Plattfuß ebenfals im DH bekommen, aber dieses mal in dem Teilstück nach der 1. Wegüberquerung, ganz oben bekommen. Da hatte ich die Wahl den Steilen hang hoch zu schieben, oder mal wieder zur Mittelstation runter zu schieben/fahren, was ich auch gemacht habe. Das war ein s***** langer weg dahin  
Da hätte ich mir eine Möglichkeit gewünscht, den Schaden an der Mittelstation zu beheben. Man kann da doch son Schlauchziehautomaten aufstellen, wie es in Winterberg am Übungsparcour gibt. Da zu noch bisl Werkzeug beim Liftpersonal an der Mittelstation unterbringen, dann kann man wenigstens einen Platten reparieren 

Was mir noch als Verbesserung einfällt: Der Übergang vom FR Ende in den DH könnte hinter der Wegquerung bis an den Weg mit Abspeerband gekennzeichnet wird, da sich gerne Spaziergänger genau in die Einfahrt stellen, um die DH- Strecke besser zu sehen. Die waren immer sehr verwundert, das dort auch ne Streckenführung lang geht.

An sonsten war ich mit dem WE sehr zufrieden. Der Start des Parkes war aus meiner Sicht gelungen 

Zu den Strecken selbst kann ich nur sagen, das man mit negativen Kritiken bzg größter Park in D und so noch warten soll, da meines Wissen die beiden eröfneten Strecken die leichgten Strecken des Parkes werden sollen. Die noch zubauenden Strecken sollen eh am Nordhang beginnen, der zum Teil doch eher wie WC DH Srecke aussieht. Also, abwarten, bis alle Strecken fertig sind und dann erst wenn noch nötig sich negativ äußern. 
Nutzt bis dahin die 2 Strecken und gebt verbesserungs vorschläge ab. Es soll auch noch ein 'Kummerkasten' an die Taalstation kommen, wo man seine Verbesserungsvorschläge auch gleich los werden kann 

Bis zur kompletten vertigstellung des Parkes werde ich dort auf jeden Fall noch einige male aufrocken 

Bis dahin, man sieht sich


----------



## MichaH2 (20. Juli 2009)

geq schrieb:


> Die letzte frage stell ich mir auch oft genug...
> Saß am Samstag mit olli und dem rest seines trupps in der gondel und habe mit denen ein bisschen gequatscht.
> So richtig interesse an verbesserungsvorschlägen war leider nicht gegeben.
> aber ich denke die auftragsgeber haben kein bild von der szene also sprechen sie geläufige namen an!
> Und das sind keine von den jungs die wir im Auge hätten...



Ich glaub ja eher das da einige Leute die am Berg ausser dem Seilbahnbetreiber noch was zu sagen haben nicht am selben Strang ziehen und jeder da seine Claims durchsetzen will. Der Umweltschutz, der Nationalpark, der lokale Waldaufseher/die lokale Jägerschaft, die Wanderlobby, etc.etc. Da rennen z.B. viele Wanderer rum, alles Leute die halt schon was älter sind, die bleiben vor Ort über ein,zwei Wochen. die will man halt nicht verprellen, der Förster hat mit Sicherheit Angst um seinen Baumbestand, die Jägerschaft ums Wild, die Naturschutzbehörde um den Luchs. Da sind viele Interessen am Werk. Abgesehen davon biste ja auch nur eingeschnappt weil deine/eure Interessen nicht umgesetzt werden, für viele Leute sprichst Du denn? 1? 10? 100? Was sagt denn der Rest wenn deine Vorschläge umgesetzt werden würden, die dann aber bei den anderen auf Ablehnung stößt? Da sieht man das sogar innerhalb der Szene die Interessen auseinander laufen. Versuch Du doch mal in so einem Umfeld überhaupt einen Park zu bauen . 

Stell Dir mal vor Du bist Olli, so an einem ganz normalen Tag auf der Strecke, dann kommt der Förster: sagense ma, der Baum da, der kann nicht weg, Erde aufschütten, da? Nee!  Was, da einen Northshore? Nee, das geht nicht wegen Fichtensetzlingen. Der Mann von der Umweltbehörde kommt dazu: Achja, da steht aber die stinkende Harzrose, die gibts nur hier und sonst nirgends, und da drüben brütet alle 10 Jahre die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 3 Min. später kommt dann ein Wanderer an: Ich geh hier schon seit 40 Jahren auf den Berg, das find ich aber nicht gut und dann wie die immer aussehen, nee, nee! 
Und dann kommt auch noch ein DHler an: ich hätte da aber mal nen Vorschlag, warum machste da nicht einen Wallride hin und da dann noch ne Box und da nen Supadupa Northshore von 400 m Länge,  wie am Whistler Mountain damit ich da wie im letzen Video von Joey Braindead und seinen Junx so richtig abgehen kann. 
Kaum ist der dann weg, kommt der nächste aus dem Unterholz geprescht: laaaaangweilig, voll langweilig hier, kannste da nicht mal 10 Fichten wegmachen, hier dann einen Table hinmachen und da unten wären dann ein paar Roadgaps nicht schlecht? Ach, Forsttrassen gibts da nicht um Roadgaps zu machen? Ja, äh, macht nix, macht doch da einfach eine hin, nee, Northshore, laaaaaangweilig, wat, wallride? Biste noch ganz bei mir, wer fährt denn so ein schwachfug...aber nen fetter Kicker wär voll gut



Gruß

Micha


----------



## bodo bagger (20. Juli 2009)

na ja mal grundsätzlich ist der ansatz am wurberg doch sehr in ordnung. nehme ich allein den oberen teil des dh oder fr bis zur mittelstation, so hat dieser allein die länge fast aller deutschen dh strecken und besonders der dh im oberen teil hat technisches potential ohne frage. wartet ab, bis das ding richtig ausgefahren und rocky ist.

dazu gibt der nordhang doch noch einiges mehr an potential her. bzw. hexenritt, kaffehorst sind da schon sehr gute alternativen.
5

zu überlegen wäre auch eine streckenführung ab mittelstation, die über große klippe zu den brockenwegschanzen führt. wäre zwar ein längerer rückweg auf der straße, hätte aber mehr gefälle und damit auch mehr spaß zu bieten.


----------



## Devuse (20. Juli 2009)

ich habe morgen vor auch mal vorbei zu schauen.
leider kann ich nirgends rauskriegen um wie viel uhr der lift öffnet. kann mir das vielleicht einer sagen?


----------



## JanikF. (20. Juli 2009)

Geq und ich haben sicher den selben Ansatz...

Was du da schreibst ist sicher nicht ganz verkehrt Micha. Für wieviele Leute ich schreibe weiß ich nicht genau, aber für die Vernunft aufjedenfall. Klar bekommt man viel vorgesetzt was Naturschutz und Co betrifft seh ich ja genauso und allen kann man es eh nie Recht machen. 

Jedoch stehen dort stellenweise Sachen im Wald wo ich einfach denke ob die Baumeister selber überhaupt radfahren und das finde ich einfach schade. Am Sonntag waren wirklich einige erfahrene und schnelle Fahrer vor Ort und mit meiner Meinung stehe ich sicher nicht allein.

nur ein Beispiel: Vor einigen Monaten bin ich zufällig mal in Schulenberg gelandet. Die Strecke habe ich früher wirklich gehasst. Es fehlte der Flow und das eine passte einfach nicht aufs andere, da waren Sprünge Roadgaps und komische Steinfelder die das schöne an der Strecke mächtig in den Schatten stellten. Die fixen Locals haben dort nun ziemlich aufgeräumt, aber auch meine und die Ratschläge anderer Gäste super angenommen und nach kurzer Diskussion teilweise auch umgesetzt. Nun steht da nen echt schnieker DH, gepflegt und mit mächtig Flow und Verstand.


----------



## checkb (20. Juli 2009)

> Jedoch stehen dort stellenweise Sachen im Wald wo ich einfach denke ob die Baumeister selber überhaupt radfahren und das finde ich einfach schade. Am Sonntag waren wirklich einige erfahrene und schnelle Fahrer vor Ort und mit meiner Meinung stehe ich sicher nicht allein.



Der Baumeister muss Leute in den Park bekommen und danach kann er sich um die Freaks ( Ratgeber ) kümmern.

Ohne Knete keine Fete und die Masse ist nicht schnell.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmberg (20. Juli 2009)

Devuse schrieb:


> ich habe morgen vor auch mal vorbei zu schauen.
> leider kann ich nirgends rauskriegen um wie viel uhr der lift öffnet. kann mir das vielleicht einer sagen?


9.45 Uhr ist tgl.Start, Infos unter www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de oder Tel. 05520/999328.
MichaH2 - Volltreffer, die Beschreibung vom Bau eines Parks!
Checkb,JanikF. - wartet doch ab, Jungs - das wird schon noch.  Eure Hinweise sind hier angekommen! Lasst die Leute hier doch erstmal bauen, die freigegebenen Strecken sind noch nicht fertig. Die richtig anspruchsvolle Strecke und die Leckerlis kommen doch erst noch, wir reden dann ca. Ende 09.09 nochmal drüber.
Bis dahin


----------



## Freefall_rlc (20. Juli 2009)

geq schrieb:


> Die letzte frage stell ich mir auch oft genug...
> Saß am Samstag mit olli und dem rest seines trupps in der gondel und habe mit denen ein bisschen gequatscht.
> So richtig interesse an verbesserungsvorschlägen war leider nicht gegeben.
> aber ich denke die auftragsgeber haben kein bild von der szene also sprechen sie geläufige namen an!
> Und das sind keine von den jungs die wir im Auge hätten...


 
Also ich hatte eigentlich ganz andere Erfahrungen. Wir sprachen mir 1-2 Leuten, die bei der Planung und Streckenbau involviert sind. Waren alle sehr freundlich und haben uns gut unterhalten. Über was noch kommen soll, streckenplege etc. Ich denke die sind eigentlich sehr daran interessiert Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge zu hören. Hatte auch gleich den "Meckerkasten" unten an der Bahn erwähnt. Was kommt, müssenw ir in Zukunft sehen. Aber, wenn ich so sehe was die in den paar Monaten da aufgestellt ahben, da müssen die sich nicht verstecken. Ganz im Gegenteil! Die bisherigen Strecken machten mir echt gut Spass und es kommt ja noch mehr!
Vielleciht ist es einigen zu leicht. Aber; mal im Ernst; er fährt denn schon den ganzen hardcore-Krams? Für die meissetn reicht es. Und es kommt ja noch einiges. Der 2,5 meter Sprung an der Box ist mir zumindest schon mal zu viel


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> "wird der neue Park in einigen Monaten der größte in ganz Deutschland sein. Bike-Parks mit einem ähnlichen Niveau wie am Wurmberg sind in der Regel gerade mal halb so groß."
> 
> die nehmen ihren Mund schonwieder sehr voll. Eine anspruchsvolle Downhillstrecke kann wenn überhaupt nur am Nordhang entstehen und wenn ich sehe wie einige Sprünge am Freeride angelegt sind bin ich da echt am zweifeln was kompetenz anbelangt.
> 
> ...




Moin,

im Artikel von der HAZ kamen die negativen Äusserungen vom Bundesvorsitzenden des BUND. Die haben gegen den Bikepark wegen des Naturschutzes Einspruch eingelegt und der wurde abgelehnt. (Der Nordhang ist ja schon wegen des Skibetriebs rausgenommen)

Da glaubst Du doch kaum das der Werbung dafür macht! Lieber das Ganze kleinreden, vielleicht scheitert das Projekt dann Mangels Interesse der Zielgruppe!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Freefall_rlc (20. Juli 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> ich hatte am Samstag und Sonntag jedesmal bei der 2. Abfahrt des Tages auch einen Plattfuß bekommen. Am Samstag war das im DH passiert, genau vor der Steilkurve, wo der DH an den Skihang stößt. Das war einsegen nicht ganz so weit zur Mittelstation. Am Sonntag hatte ich den Plattfuß ebenfals im DH bekommen, aber dieses mal in dem Teilstück nach der 1. Wegüberquerung, ganz oben bekommen. Da hatte ich die Wahl den Steilen hang hoch zu schieben, oder mal wieder zur Mittelstation runter zu schieben/fahren, was ich auch gemacht habe. Das war ein s***** langer weg dahin
> Da hätte ich mir eine Möglichkeit gewünscht, den Schaden an der Mittelstation zu beheben. Man kann da doch son Schlauchziehautomaten aufstellen, wie es in Winterberg am Übungsparcour gibt. Da zu noch bisl Werkzeug beim Liftpersonal an der Mittelstation unterbringen, dann kann man wenigstens einen Platten reparieren
> 
> 
> Bis dahin, man sieht sich


 
Ja, das mit der Reparaturstation und dem Schlauchautomaten in der Mittelstation wäre echt gut. Bis dorthin zu schieben geht ja noch. Bis ganz unten schieben zu müssen wäre aber, bei der Streckenlänge übel. Dann war die Tageskarte für´n Arsch lol
Komisch eigentlich dass so viele Plattenprobleme haben. Auf der Strecke ist eigentlich nichts besonderes, keine Reifen-gefährlichen Stellen ála spitze Steine etc.
Meinen Platten hatt ich auch kurz vor der Mittelstation.  In dem recht steinigen Stück, kurz bevor man über den Skihand in den Anlieger reinfährt.


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal, was sind das denn für "Monsterroller"?! Kann denn wirklich _jedermann _mit den Dingern die Strecke runterfahren?!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was sind das denn für "Monsterroller"?! Kann denn wirklich _jedermann _mit den Dingern die Strecke runterfahren?!




Moin,

warst Du Samstag in Braunlage?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juli 2009)

Nee, leider oder zum Glück nicht. Ich mache meinen beiden Räder für Kroatien startklar - Am Donnerstag geht es los. Habe mich auch schon ein wenig im Netz umgeschaut. Sind einige extrem fiese Strecken bei.  Bin dann zwei Wochen am shredden.   War/ist eine spontane Aktion.

Gruss,
Sascha


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Juli 2009)

hat jemand von euch bilder von der eröffnung am samstag ? 

greez benni


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Nee, leider oder zum Glück nicht. Ich mache meinen beiden Räder für Kroatien startklar - Am Donnerstag geht es los. Habe mich auch schon ein wenig im Netz umgeschaut. Sind einige extrem fiese Strecken bei.  Bin dann zwei Wochen am shredden.   War/ist eine spontane Aktion.
> 
> Gruss,
> Sascha



Jau, Sonntag soll das Wetter auch richtig mies gewesn sein. Ganz im Gegenteil zum Samstag, wo es pünktlich nach Schließung des Liftes erst anfing zu regnen!

Sollen aber trotzdem Sonntag Leute aus Kiel und Lübeck da gewesen sein!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## HenryMorgan (20. Juli 2009)

ich bin am sonntag früh um 6uhr in hamburg losgefahren nur um einen tag zu fahren, war fett.

bin mal gespannt wie es wird wenn die strecken alle fertig und ausgefahren sind, dann wirts bestimmt auch anspruchsvoller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sollen aber trotzdem Sonntag Leute aus Kiel und Lübeck da gewesen sein!
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



Na, dann kann das auch sehr gut sein, dass ich die kenne...

Aber jetzt ist erstmal Kroatien dran. Ich brauche mal richtig Sonne, Strand, Sommerfeeling und nette DH-Strecken. Danach ist der Wurmberg dran. Hoffentlich bessert sich das Wetter im August ein wenig. Dieser Regen nervt ziemlich...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Na, dann kann das auch sehr gut sein, dass ich die kenne...
> 
> Aber jetzt ist erstmal Kroatien dran. Ich brauche mal richtig Sonne, Strand, Sommerfeeling und nette DH-Strecken. Danach ist der Wurmberg dran. Hoffentlich bessert sich das Wetter im August ein wenig. Dieser Regen nervt ziemlich...



Viel Spass auf dem Balkan, dort wird das Wetter schon mal besser sein. Und anschließend sicherlich auch wieder hier in Deutschland!


----------



## Arschrat38 (20. Juli 2009)

wer hier hat bilder oder videos  vom park ? war hier keiner bei der eröffnung ? würde gerne mal was sehen vom park!


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Viel Spass auf dem Balkan, dort wird das Wetter schon mal besser sein. Und anschließend sicherlich auch wieder hier in Deutschland!



Für die kommenden drei Wochen sollen 28-32° sein - ein Traum!!!


----------



## dumabrain (20. Juli 2009)

Ich war heute noch mit einem Kollegen in Braunlage.

Insgesamt waren über den Tag mit uns 8 Biker da. 
Da es seit Samstag Abends geregnet hatte war die Strecke sehr matschig. Mit Matschreifen konnte man jedoch fahren ohne alle paar Meter weg zu rutschen. 
Mein Eindruck von den Strecken war leider nicht nur positiv. Am meisten gestört hatte mich, dass man nicht flüssig fahren konnte. Häufig sind hinter Kurven noch Wellen oder Baumstümpfe die einem das letzte bisschen Geschwindigkeit nehmen. Sprünge sind zum Teil (nicht alle) so gesetzt, dass es keine wirkliche Landung gibt oder keine Anfahrt. 
Es wirkt als ob man an den meisten Stellen einfach nur das Gras abgemäht hat und der Rest durch die Fahrer kommen soll. Es rumpelt doch sehr auf den Wegen, ähnlich wie auf Bremswellen. Das kostet Kraft. 
Ok, es war sehr nass heute, die Streckenbauer könnten die Hinternisse jedoch so umbauen dass keine tiefen Matschgruben entstehen, vilt auch Drainagerohre verlegen. 
Dann macht die Strecke auch bei schlechtem Wetter mehr Spaß. 
Ab der Mittelstation hat der Freeride noch ein wenig Spaß gemacht, der DH verlief einfach nur grade nebem dem Forstweg den Berg runter. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre mehr Kurven, auch mal einen Anlieger oder Table hier und da. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Entwicklung weiter verfolgen und auch in Zukunft noch mal vorbei gucken, eine Strecke muss sich ja auch erstmal richtig einfahren. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich etwas tun wird. Denn das muss gesagt werden: Das Personal auf dem ganzen Gelände war immer freundlich und hilfsbereit. 
Villt kommt mein Feedback an.


----------



## Resendisback (20. Juli 2009)

dumabrain schrieb:


> Ich war heute noch mit einem Kollegen in Braunlage.
> 
> Insgesamt waren über den Tag mit uns 8 Biker da.
> Da es seit Samstag Abends geregnet hatte war die Strecke sehr matschig. Mit Matschreifen konnte man jedoch fahren ohne alle paar Meter weg zu rutschen.
> ...



War wohl einer von diesen am heutigen Tag. Mehr zum Thema wegrutschen, war auf Minions Fronts unterwegs heute, ging mal garnich  !
Ihr wart zu 3 unterwegs, oder ? Einer hatte ne Boxxer WC und Leatt Brace, mehr konnt ich aber auch nicht erkennen


----------



## Scopus (20. Juli 2009)

Ein paar Bilder gibts auf der Seilbahnseite.


----------



## Arschrat38 (21. Juli 2009)

Scopus schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder gibts auf der Seilbahnseite.


  danke   !ich such bilder und videos vom neuen bikepark dennich willja wissen was da geht bevor ich dahin fahre und entteuscht bin !


----------



## wurmberg (21. Juli 2009)

Freefall_rlc schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der Reparaturstation und dem Schlauchautomaten in der Mittelstation wäre echt gut. Bis dorthin zu schieben geht ja noch. Bis ganz unten schieben zu müssen wäre aber, bei der Streckenlänge übel. Dann war die Tageskarte für´n Arsch lol
> Komisch eigentlich dass so viele Plattenprobleme haben. Auf der Strecke ist eigentlich nichts besonderes, keine Reifen-gefährlichen Stellen ála spitze Steine etc.
> Meinen Platten hatt ich auch kurz vor der Mittelstation.  In dem recht steinigen Stück, kurz bevor man über den Skihand in den Anlieger reinfährt.


Wer von Euch Zeitkarten hat (3-,4 Std., Tages- oder Mehrtageskarten), der sollte sich bei einer Panne zur Berg- oder Mittelstation begeben und mit der Bahn nach unten fahren statt zu schieben! Ihr könnt doch die Bahn auch in die andere Richtung benutzen. Das mit dem Service an der Mitte wird schnellstens besprochen!! Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (21. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> im Artikel von der HAZ kamen die negativen Äusserungen vom Bundesvorsitzenden des BUND. Die haben gegen den Bikepark wegen des Naturschutzes Einspruch eingelegt und der wurde abgelehnt. (Der Nordhang ist ja schon wegen des Skibetriebs rausgenommen)
> 
> ...



was erwartest du bei grauhaarigen, alt 68er ökofaschisten mit verschrobenen vorstellungen sonst? die sind es halt nur gewohnt generell nein zu sagen ohne konkrete vorschläge zu verbesserung zu bringen.
hauptsache man baut in der np kernzzone (gotheweg) eine schöne, drei meter breite, geschotterte piste, damit noch mehr rollatorenbeweger auf den brocken stürmen können.
diese vögel können zusammen mit ihren ranger genossen in ihren hütten bleiben und vor mir aus dort vermoosen bis sie grün sind.

es ist ansich schon traurig, dass medien solchen typen auch noch eine plattform bieten. als gastronom oder hotelbetreiber im harz würde ich entsprechend druck auf die medien ausüben, damit solche schmutzfinken wie diese bund profilneurotiker erst gar keine plattform bekommen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juli 2009)

Fotos solls ab Mittwoch unter Flickr geben, hat uns nen Fotograf mit kaputten Arm und roter Jacke am Samstag gesagt, er hatte am roadgab fotos geschossen.


----------



## FreefallRLC (21. Juli 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> hauptsache man baut in der np kernzzone (gotheweg) eine schöne, drei meter breite, geschotterte piste, damit noch mehr rollatorenbeweger auf den brocken stürmen können.
> diese vögel können zusammen mit ihren ranger genossen in ihren hütten bleiben und vor mir aus dort vermoosen bis sie grün sind.



Jaja, die biker machen alle kaputt aber eine Forstautobahn ist in Ordnung 
Der alte Goetheweg war wenigstens schön und interessant. recht Naturbelassen.


----------



## MichaH2 (21. Juli 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> ...es ist ansich schon traurig, dass medien solchen typen auch noch eine plattform bieten. als gastronom oder hotelbetreiber im harz würde ich entsprechend druck auf die medien ausüben, damit solche schmutzfinken wie diese bund profilneurotiker erst gar keine plattform bekommen.



Da liegt u.a. auch das Problem meiner Meinung nach, das durchschnittliche Publikum im Harz/Braunlage ist jenseits der Rentengrenze und Familien, die bleiben immer 1-2 Wochen in der schneefreien Zeit, wahrscheinlich sind das schon Stammkunden. Wenn die jetzt aber in den Hotels erzählen das die sich überlegen überhaupt noch mal wiederzukommen weil da am Berg, wo Sie sonst so schön gewandert sind und die Natur genossen haben, wild bekleidete Typen rücksichtslos den Berg runterkacheln, immer, dank der schlecht waschbaren Protektoren etwas merkwürdig müffeln und Dreck in die Gondeln schleppen, was denkst Du wofür sich ein Hotelier oder Pensionswirt entscheidet? Biker die Ihm persönlich vielleicht nur 1-2 Übernachtungen zusätzlich an den WEs bringen oder die Stammgäste die halt 2 mal im Jahr für 2 Wochen kommen und das seit 30 Jahren und wahrscheinlich, wenn alles gut läuft auch noch auf der Bahre bei Ihm rausgetragen werden? Guck Dir mal Braunlage an, da sind viele Restaurants zu vermieten, Läden leer, geh zur lokalen Volksbank und guck mal was da Gasthäuser kosten, unter 100.000 bekommst Du da 15 Zimmer samt Wirtswohnung auf 600 m² Grund, sowas würde in Willingen oder Winterberg min. das 6-8 fache Kosten, die sind da alle so verzweifelt das wahrscheinlich jeder für sich kämpft um die nächsten paar Monate zu überstehen, ein schlechter Winter, und wieder sind 20 Läden hin.

DHler sind da nicht so richtig der Umsatzbringer, wenn Du einem Rolatorfahrer sagst das Du nur um 10-12 mal den Berg runter zu fahren  Sonntags morgens um 06.00 aus Lübeck, HH oder Kiel losgefahren bist und danach wieder heimfährst, fallen die tot um, dem Ort hats auch nix gebracht, außer vielleicht der lokalen Tanke oder dem Supermarkt weil Du dann noch eine Cola und was zu essen für die Fahrt gekauft hast. Deswegen gibts da kaum Lobby. Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle mal an alle appelieren sich immer schön zu benehmen, ordentlich in freundlichen Farben zu kleiden und Wanderer freundlich zu Grüßen, in Braunlage min. 1-2 Nächte zu bleiben und immer schön viel Geld auszugeben damit uns da auch mal eine breitere lokale Lobby unterstützt. 

in diesem Sinne

Micha


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Da liegt u.a. auch das Problem meiner Meinung nach, das durchschnittliche Publikum im Harz/Braunlage ist jenseits der Rentengrenze und Familien, die bleiben immer 1-2 Wochen in der schneefreien Zeit, wahrscheinlich sind das schon Stammkunden. Wenn die jetzt aber in den Hotels erzählen das die sich überlegen überhaupt noch mal wiederzukommen weil da am Berg, wo Sie sonst so schön gewandert sind und die Natur genossen haben, wild bekleidete Typen rücksichtslos den Berg runterkacheln, immer, dank der schlecht waschbaren Protektoren etwas merkwürdig müffeln und Dreck in die Gondeln schleppen, was denkst Du wofür sich ein Hotelier oder Pensionswirt entscheidet? Biker die Ihm persönlich vielleicht nur 1-2 Übernachtungen zusätzlich an den WEs bringen oder die Stammgäste die halt 2 mal im Jahr für 2 Wochen kommen und das seit 30 Jahren und wahrscheinlich, wenn alles gut läuft auch noch auf der Bahre bei Ihm rausgetragen werden? Guck Dir mal Braunlage an, da sind viele Restaurants zu vermieten, Läden leer, geh zur lokalen Volksbank und guck mal was da Gasthäuser kosten, unter 100.000 bekommst Du da 15 Zimmer samt Wirtswohnung auf 600 m² Grund, sowas würde in Willingen oder Winterberg min. das 6-8 fache Kosten, die sind da alle so verzweifelt das wahrscheinlich jeder für sich kämpft um die nächsten paar Monate zu überstehen, ein schlechter Winter, und wieder sind 20 Läden hin.
> 
> DHler sind da nicht so richtig der Umsatzbringer, wenn Du einem Rolatorfahrer sagst das Du nur um 10-12 mal den Berg runter zu fahren  Sonntags morgens um 06.00 aus Lübeck, HH oder Kiel losgefahren bist und danach wieder heimfährst, fallen die tot um, dem Ort hats auch nix gebracht, außer vielleicht der lokalen Tanke oder dem Supermarkt weil Du dann noch eine Cola und was zu essen für die Fahrt gekauft hast. Deswegen gibts da kaum Lobby. Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle mal an alle appelieren sich immer schön zu benehmen, ordentlich in freundlichen Farben zu kleiden und Wanderer freundlich zu Grüßen, in Braunlage min. 1-2 Nächte zu bleiben und immer schön viel Geld auszugeben damit uns da auch mal eine breitere lokale Lobby unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du wohl leider nicht ganz unrecht mit.


----------



## DH-Shredder (21. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es wirklich traurig, dass viele hier in Deutschland so verbohrt sind in ihrem Vorstellungsvermögen. Wenn man sich andere Länder anschaut, springt nicht gleich jedes kleine Licht auf die Barrikaden. 

Beispiele sind genügend vorhanden: Whistler, Californien, Kroatien (Velebit), Frankreich, Italien etc.

Nur hier kommen so Kleingeister an und meinen mit ihrem Halbwissen, alles verbieten zu müssen. Sie tun geradezu so als würden wir mit den Rädern die Bäume, Pflanzen und Tiere umnieten. Das ist einfach lächerlich und mehr als kleinkariert. Da könnte ich mich immer wieder drüber aufregen. Es ist immer das gleiche. Dieses Kleinbürgertum ist ein echter Albtraum! 

Warum funktioniert es in den anderen Bikeparks bzw. Bikeregionen denn problemlos? Diese Orte sind hochfrequentiert und von Schäden kann nun wirklich nicht gesprochen werden. Wenn ich mir die Bilder von Whistler anschaue und dort Braun/Schwarzbären sehe, habe ich eher nicht den Eindruck, dass die Menschen den Lebensraum für Tier und Pflanzenwelt so zerstören, dass die Tiere aggressiv werden. Die bewegen sich ungezwungen und ohne Furcht. 

Anstatt den Bikepark in Braunlage positiv zu vermarkten, wirken da Kräfte/Lobbyisten, die die Region genau zu dem machen, was es jetzt ist: eine wirtschaftlich schwache Region! Und das ist noch milde ausgedrückt.

Was wollen die Hoteliers denn mit den ganzen alten Gästen? Die sind doch auch nur für eine kurze Zeit dort und sehr lange wird es die auch nicht mehr geben (ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint). Und was für eine Klientel kommt denn dann?

Und ich bezweifle es sehr, dass Familien den Park so negativ aufnehmen. Ich habe es immer wieder festgestellt, dass gerade Familien an so etwas interessiert sind. Als zum Beispiel der Stevens-Cup vor einigen paar Jahren Jahr für Jahr regelmäßig stattfand, war das ein riesen Event und die Fahrer waren davor und danach auch nicht parfümiert - und die Familien hat das auch nicht gestört - im Gegenteil. Viele sind hingegangen, um sich das anzusehen.

In Braunlage kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen, dass der Park bis auf die bornierten Rentner so schlecht ankommt bzw. ankommen wird. Diese Klientel ist doch die Klientel von gestern. Anstatt nach vorne zu blicken, kommen diese Leute eher mit den negativen Effekten an und schaden sich nur selbst.

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich im August und September hinfahre, werde ich mir das wirklich _gründlich _überlegen, ob ich dort irgendwo übernachte und damit 1-2 Tage bleibe, wenn ich eher als Störenfried angesehen werde. Das muss ich nicht haben und habe es auch wirklich nicht nötig! 

Sie sollten die die "neue" Zielgruppe langsam mit einbeziehen. Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass wenn der Park noch besser wird, dass auch mehr Leute aus dem Bundesgebiet kommen. Wenn die Hotels und Gastwirte sich positiv darauf einstellen, dann hätten sie auch mehr davon als von den 30-Jahre-Stammgästen. Dann wäre das ein Erlebnis-Ort, wo alle etwas von haben. Und die Renter/Wandere etc. sollen mal nicht so tun, als würden sie ausschliesslich auf dem Wurmberg spazieren gehen. Das ist nicht mehr als eine reine negativ gerichtete Schutzbehauptung. 

Wirklich lächerlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ossecken (21. Juli 2009)

puhh...hut ab an meine vorredner...da gibts nicht mehr viel beizupflichten.

das problem ist einfach das sie nicht begreifen wollen das man mit solch einem projekt auch im SOMMER geld machen kann. Wir haben im Harz keine beständigen winter mehr. Letztes jahr war ein glücksjahr, doch die 2 winter davor waren eine katastrophe. da werden leiber hunderttausende in Schneekannonen rein gepumpt und das geld sieht man dann in form von gefrohrendem wasser auf die piste fallen und meist fällt denen erst ein die dinger anzuschmeissen wenn es schon wieder wärmer wird...war letztes jahr so in hahnenklee der fall...wochenlang wars kalt und als es wieder warm wurde habe die sie kanonen erst angemacht....SINNFREI!...unnötige geld verschwendung....bei sowas könnt ich immer durchdrehen...und dann wird immer rum gemault das kein geld rein kommt...tja...wenn man nichts dafür tut und neues totreden will....ich mein es sind bestimmt nicht mal viele die den park negativ sehen...wahrscheinlich sieht ein grossteil den park relativ positiv...aber so wie ich das hier im harz schon öfters kennen gelernt habe...braucht hier von 100 nur 1 sich beschweren und ZACK...geht alles den bach herunter...

naja mal sehen was noch für koriose sachen auf den bikepark zukommen.

cheers


----------



## herb (21. Juli 2009)

mal was anderes... 
....würde gerne mal vorbei schauen, aber wie kommt man denn hin, wenn laufen zu weit (Berlin) und auch kein Auto vorhanden ist?


----------



## burn (21. Juli 2009)

mit dem Rad?

scnr


----------



## toschi (21. Juli 2009)

Jaja zur Baumassnahme am Goetheweg gibts einges im  Forum zu lesen, das gehört aber nicht hierher wie ich finde, auch nicht das  auslassen und schimpfen sowie die herablassenden Kommentare zu Personen denen  unsere Freizeitgestaltung im Wald zuwider ist, die gehören zu einer Minderheit,  auch wenn sie leider das ein oder andere mal mehr Einfluss auf Entscheidungen  haben. Ich habe das ganze Wochenende nicht eine Person am Berg getroffen oder  gesprochen die sich durch den Bikepark gestört fühlt, im Gengenteil war sehr  großes Interesse auch bei älteren Personen vorhanden, gerade weil diese Personen  häufig in Braunlage verweilen und sich viel mehr Sorgen um die Zukunft des Ortes  machen als um den Erholungswert des Berges. Gerade die Stammgäste (Ü70) sind  nicht blind und sehen schon ganz genau wie sich der Ort in den letzten zwanzig  Jahren verändert hat, sind selber der Meinung das es höchste Zeit ist etwas zu  verändern damit der Ort und Berg wieder an Attraktivität  gewinnt.

 Wir sollten froh sein das die "Herren" am Wurmberg sich  einig sind und einen Bikepark wollen, auch wenns hier und da noch mal harkt, in  Zeiten der finanziellen Krise ist es doppelt schwer Mittel locker zu machen oder  Investoren zu finden, da muss man schon sehr überzeugt von dem sein was man  tut.

*Hier im Thread gehts ja eigentlich um den "Bikepark" und dazu habe  ich auch noch was zu sagen.*

*Zum Thema  Transportgestelle/Beförderung*
 Die Gestelle find ich super auch wenn ich mein Bike  nicht so gerne aus der Hand gebe wird es nicht ohne Personal gehen die Bikes auf  den Berg zu fördern, und genau hier besteht noch Verbesserungspotenzial. Bitte  ein wenig mehr Auge auf die Größen der Bikes richten und so verstauen das  möglichst immer ein kleineres und ein größeres im Wechsel gepackt wird, da die  Lenker recht breit ausfallen wäre es auch angebracht alternativ die Bikes im  Wechsel mit Vorderrad und Hinterad in die Vorrichtungen zu stellen. Ich habe  desöfteren gesehen das es Lenkerkonflikte gibt, mehrmal verharkten sich die  Bikes beim Ausladen an den Bremsleitungen und Zughüllen, da nützt dann auch das  zerren nichts, bei meinem Bike wurde die Schalthülle so geklemmt das ich sie  wechseln muss, wenn das mit einer Bremsleitung passiert und es wird nicht gleich  bemerkt kann es auf der Strecke zu Ausfällen kommen, sowas sollte nicht  passieren. Auch zum abstellen der Bikes vom Personal direkt vorm beladen sollte  ein Holzständer genutz werden, keiner mag vom Metallgitter verkratze  Standrohre.

*Zu den Strecken*
 Es wurde ja schon mehrfach betont das noch ca. fünf  Strecken dazukommen und die vorhandenen noch ausgebaut und gepflegt werden. Muss  auch, denn am Sonntag Abend nach den heftigen Regenfällen hat sich gezeigt das  die Biker auch dann noch fahren, dementsprechend haben sich einige Schlammsuhlen  gebildet, in Streckenteilen hat sich reichlich Wasser gesammelt welches nicht  abfließen kann.

 Die Freeride gefällt mir soweit gut, auch wenn sie  anfangs mit den Shores recht ungeordnet daher kommt und keine eindeutige Line  bildet, da fährt sich schon was ein, schade nur das sie danach sehr gerade durch  den Wald verläuft, hier wären ein paar mehr Kurven und kleinere Sprüge bestimmt  nicht verkehrt, der Double hinter dem zweiten Anlieger ist zu lang, ich kenne  den Grund warum er so weit auseinanderliegt, wenns nicht anders zu machen ist  sollte er als Table gefüllt werden, danach führt sie raus aus dem Wald und wird  recht "stumpf", für die nachfolgenden Wellen ist man nicht langsam oder schnell  genug, sozusagen nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch. Danach steht man erstmal auf der  Skipiste und weis nicht recht wo es weitergeht, keine Markierungen keine  Schilder, da muss auch noch einiges passieren. Einige Höhenmeter weiter unten  kommt dann wieder Flatterband, aber hmm, wo gehts jetzt weiter mit der FR? und,  wenn dort einer aus der DH die Anliegerkurve als Sprung nutzt und von oben kommt  einer mit vierzig runterprescht kanns böse ausgehen. Wer rechtzeitig nach rechts  abbiegt ist wieder auf der FR aber richtig Flow kommt nicht auf, es ist schon  etwas steiler und etwas kurviger, kann man aber nicht wirklich nutzen weil die  Kurven hängen und man rausgetragen wird, da fehlen Anlieger.
 Nach der Wegquerung gehts dann durch die kleine Wiese, keiner weis so recht  was sich unter dem Gras versteckt, kann ne Wurzel oder ein Stein sein oder auch  nur ein Loch, also Blindflug und durch, hmm, nicht gut finde ich, haben auch  viel ausgelassen denke ich.
 O.K., also auf Höhe der MS wieder rechts halten dann  ist man wieder auf der FR, das man die kleine Klippe einbeziehen sollte wurde ja  auch schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen und ich find auch das Ding hat ordentlich  Potenzial für alle Leistungstufen, die könnte man sogar in die DH  einbeziehen.
 Dann gehts noch mal son bischen durch den Wald und  schwups quert man einen Schotterweg und ist auf der DH, obwohl wiklich runter  gehts da eigentlich nicht aber mit ein wenig treten kommt man schon zum  Lift.

 Die Downhill muss sich natürlich auch erstmal  einfahren, oben in der zweiten Kurve hat es einmal bei mir gekracht, da kommen  einige spitze Brocken dierekt aus dem Boden was die Sache kniffelig macht, zudem  ist die Line schmal und tief und bei der Nässe auch noch richtig rutschig, macht  aber nix is ja Downhill, nur Sturzzone gibts da auch nicht. Zwei Kurven weiter  ein ähnliche Situation, Kurve mit dicken Schlamm, keiner weis was drunter ist,  Wurzeln? Steine?, hmm, möchte schon gern sehen wo ich langfahr, ich glaube die  Kurve ist überarbeitungswürdig, der Schlamm muss  weg.
 Sonst recht fein und naturbelassen, gar nicht so viel  machen, wenn sich alles verfestigt hat gehen auch die Sprüge ganz gut, obwohl  ich dazu nicht viel sagen kann als Newbie im  DH.
 Unten gehts dann recht eintönig an der Piste bzw.  Schotterweg entlag bis die FR von rechts kommt, was da der Shore auf der DH  zu  suchen hat weis ich nicht, da hätte man doch auch einen Sprung aus Erdreich  setzen können. Dann gehts wie gehabt mit treten den letzten Kilometer zum  Lift.

*Kann man eigentlich in der MS zusteigen mit  Bike?*

*Zu den geplanten  Strecken*
 Ich durfte kurzen Einblick nehmen in die Planung wo  kommende Strecken zukünftig zu finden sind.
 Ich glaube die DH Jünger dürfen sich freuen auf die  "große Strecke" durch den Hexenritt, hoffen wir mal das dort großzügiger gebaut  werden kann und das die Strecke im nächtsten Jahr zur Verfügung steht, wie ich  hörte ist dabei viel Handarbeit nötig da mit großem Gerät in der Steigung eher  nicht gearbeitet werden kann.

 Da der Park ja nicht nur für "Profis" ins Leben gerufen  wurde sondern auch Biker anziehen soll die bisher vielleicht noch keinen Park  besucht haben muss auch unbedingt eine flowige Strecke her, etwa  Bodenbeschaffenheit so wie die Monsterrollerstrecke nur mit vielen  Anliegerkurven und Tabels, vielleicht Nordöstlicher Hang da wo ohnehin schon  Bäume gerodet wurden, oberhalb bis zum Schanzenauslauf als 4X Strecke und dann  übergehend in eine flowige Crossstrecke bis Talstation Kaffehorst, das wär doch  was.

 Es muss wohl auch eine Slopstyle Gelände her, diese  sollte sich am Fuss des Berges befinden, zumindestens aber an der MS, sonst  wird es wohl nicht regelmässig genutzt werden, zudem könnten einige Teile im  Winter auch als Boardpark genutz werden.

 Dafür das der Bikepark  Braunlage zum größten in Deutschland wachsen will muss er wie ich das sehe noch  ganz schon anstrengen, ich wünsch daher mal den Verantwortlichen gutes  Gelingen.

 Gruss  toschi


----------



## FreefallRLC (21. Juli 2009)

herb schrieb:


> mal was anderes...
> ....würde gerne mal vorbei schauen, aber wie kommt man denn hin, wenn laufen zu weit (Berlin) und auch kein Auto vorhanden ist?



Denke am besten mitd er Bahn bis Goslar oder Bad Harzburg (keine Ahnung, wie die am besten fährt) dann mit dem Bus weiter nach Braunlage. Von Harzburg geht der direkt über Torfhaus dahin ^^


----------



## toschi (21. Juli 2009)

herb schrieb:


> ...wie kommt man denn hin...


Schau mal nach Bahnverbindung bis Wernigerode, ab da müsste auch ein Bus nach Braunlage fahren, alle zwei Stunden (bis Elend sollte das auch im Fahrpreis enthalten sein). Es gibt in Berlin viele Biker die ab und an mit dem HEX in den Harz kommen, am besten mal im Berliner Forum anfragen und evtl. mit WE Ticket für nen schlanken Euro gemeinsam anreisen. Vom Wurmberg bis Wernigerode kann man dann am Nachmittag noch ne schöne Abfahrt mit minimalen Gegenanstiegen dranhängen, glaube die letzten Züge fahren dann so um fünfe-sechse wieder Richtung Berlin ab, und um zehne biste dann wieder Zuhause. 

Edit: Bad Harzburg geht natürlich auch wie beschrieben, is nur anderer Tarif, glaube teurer da anderes Bundesland/Verbund und der HEX fährt da meines Wissens nicht hin, musst also ein weiteres mal umsteigen. Vielleicht bekommt der Verkehrsverbung aus SA auch bald Wind von dem Bikepark und rüstet die Busse mit Radlhaken aus


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich traurig, dass viele hier in Deutschland so verbohrt sind in ihrem Vorstellungsvermögen. Wenn man sich andere Länder anschaut, springt nicht gleich jedes kleine Licht auf die Barrikaden.
> 
> Beispiele sind genügend vorhanden: Whistler, Californien, Kroatien (Velebit), Frankreich, Italien etc.
> 
> ...




Moin,

die Hoteliers und der Tourismusverband haben schon erkannt welches Potential an neuen Zielgruppen der Mountainbikesport in allen Variationen für Braunlage und den Harz bietet.

In diesem Fall ist es eher eine Interessengruppe aus dem Naturschutz die gegen das Projekt "schiesst"!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Riding-Rick (21. Juli 2009)

Ich finde eure ganzen Beiträge und Verbesserungsvorschläge ja echt ziemlich interessant und würde sie auch begrüßen! AAAAber... ihr dürft auch nicht vergessen, dass diese ganzen Sachen wie Slopestylepark, Reparaturstation, Drainage, Baumaßnahmen etc. eine Menge Geld kosten!
Am Samstag und Sonntag sollen laut Aussagen vom Liftpersonal je ca. 70 Biker da gewesen sein. Klar, das ist schon recht viel, aber zur Verwirklichung der ganzen Verbesserungsvorschläge und Wünsche wird das nicht reichen, zumal allein der Betrieb der Bergbahn schon eine Menge Kohle verschlingen wird. Ganz besonders die Kosten für das Personal der Bergbahn sind nicht zu vergessen. Am Samstag waren es mindestens sechs Leute, auch die wollen bezahlt werden. Dazu kommen dann noch Leute/Firmen, die die Strecken bauen/pflegen, Material, Betriebsstoffe, Versicherungen, TÜV und und und.... Das will halt auch alles bezahlt werden.

Teilweise wurde hier auch gesagt, "In Whistler geht´s doch auch, warum im Harz nicht?!" Den Harz mit Whistler zu vergleichen find ich schon ETWAS weit hergeholt...^^


Ich finde beim Park haben sich einige Leute richtig viel Arbeit gemacht, nicht nur beim Bau und Planung, sondern sicherlich auch beim Genehmigungsverfahren was sicherlich nicht einfach war. 
Na klar hätte ich auch zig Verbesserungsvorschläge, aber ich denke man sollte das ganze auch mal realistisch sehen unter gesichtspunkten der Machbarkeit und der Finanzierbarkeit.
Wir sollten den Betreibern etc. dankbar sein, dass sie uns einen neuen Park geschaffen haben! 
Ich hatte am Sonntag auf jeden Fall mächtig Spaß!!! Und wenn dann im Laufen diesen oder nächsten Jahres noch Strecken dazu kommen, wird´s mit Sicherheit noch geiler! Ich find´s halt echt schade, dass der Park in der Presse und im Internet ziemlich "kaputtgeschrieben" wird - auch von Bikern (ohne jemanden bestimmten zu meinen)!

Die Streckenpflege scheint ja auch zu klappen, heute sollen Leute mit Schaufel und Harke im Park unterwegs gewesen sein, um die Schäden vom Wochenende zu beseitigen. 

@ Wurmbergteam: Ein großes Lob für eure Arbeit! Ich finde der Park ist auf einem richtig guten Weg!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wiederkommen!


----------



## Resendisback (21. Juli 2009)

Riding-Rick schrieb:


> Die Streckenpflege scheint ja auch zu klappen, heute sollen Leute mit Schaufel und Harke im Park unterwegs gewesen sein, um die Schäden vom Wochenende zu beseitigen.



So ist es, der Herr Fuhrmann und co. sind die Strecken sorgfältig mit Hacke und Harke abgelaufen und haben ein paar unreinheiten ausm 
Park geschafft. 
@Riding-Rick Guter Beitrag, sollten sich wohl mancher mal durchlesen, damit verstanden wird warum man nicht sofort ein perfekten-high-end
Park bauen kann


----------



## FreefallRLC (21. Juli 2009)

Zweifelsohne korrekt!
Was die Leute am Park auszusetzen haben, kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Ich finde da wurde wirklich viel Geld und Mühe reingestellt. Und, das Wichtigste, der Park ist ja bei langem noch nicht fertig! Es kommen ja noch weitere Strecken. Die Linie muss sich erst mal einfahren. Es kommen noch mehr Sprünge und Problemzonen weren bearbeitet.
Kein Park, weder Winterberg noch Whistler, sind innerhalb einnes halben Jahres fertig gewesen und gleich perfekt gewesen.

Ich denke die zur Verfügung stehende Kohle ist gut investiert. Also, wer will dass der Park bleibt und besser wird, muss Ihn besuchen um Geld zu bringen  Ich werd das auf jeden Fall tun ^^

Ich denke die Besucherzahlen am ersten Wochenende waren vielleicht nicht soooo gut ausgefallen, wie erwartet. Das lag aber mit Sicherheit an ein paar Punkten, die much teils auch davon abhielten an den Tagen zu biken; Wettervorhersage war schlecht (zum Glück war es dann ja doch ganz ok), oder man sagte sich es ist warscheinlich zu voll als dass man da in Ruhe biken kann oder weig am Lift stehen muss. Oder viele wüsseten vielleicht noch gar nix von einem neuen Park oder hatten keine Zeit. 
Ich denek der Park wird sich mit der Zeit, und wenn das Wetter jetzt endlich mal besser wird, auf jeden Fall etablieren. ich werd auf jeden Fall nächstes WoE da sein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (21. Juli 2009)

ich denke das hier niemand den Park schlecht reden will, schliesslich fängt jeder mal an und dafür ist es keinenfalls schlecht. Sicher muss so ein Park für die breite Masse sein, aber doch gerade deshalb müssen die Dinge doch mit Sinn und Verstand gebaut werden. Das ist gerade bei vielen Sprüngen auf der Freeride nicht der Fall und das nimmt nicht nur sehr viel Flow sondern ist unter Umständen auch gefährlich, das wundert mich vor allem sehr bei der Erfahrung die die Bauherren doch vorweisen.?!? Da fehlt an einigen stellen einfach die Basis und da sagt man sich doch als Fahrer wie schade es wäre wenn ein anständiger DH am Nordhang evt verhunzt werden könnte...

Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## jaamaa (21. Juli 2009)

Riding-Rick schrieb:


> zumal allein der Betrieb der Bergbahn schon eine Menge Kohle verschlingen wird.


Das ist so nicht richtig!
Die Seilbahn wurde ja nicht für den Bikepark gebaut, sondern sie ist dort schon länger in Betrieb.
Und Bahn fährt so oder so, ob mit Bikepark oder ohne. Also ist ein großer Teil der Betriebs- und Personalkosten eh schon vorhanden.

Den Bikepark muß man dann mehr als eine Zusatzoption der Betreibergesellschaft sehen, um die Seilbahn mehr auszulasten.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Terence Hill (21. Juli 2009)

Ich zitiere mal spontan



wurmberg schrieb:


> Lasst die Leute hier doch erstmal bauen, die freigegebenen Strecken sind noch nicht fertig. Wir reden dann ca. Ende 09.09 nochmal drüber.


----------



## santaman (21. Juli 2009)

genau meine meinunng


----------



## bodo bagger (21. Juli 2009)

na ja in das argument der betriebskosten für die bahn ist etwas weit hergeholt.
zum einen wird die bahn seit jahren auch im sommerbetrieb gefahren. ist halt keine reine beförderungsmöglichkeit für sommer/wintersportler sondern die generieren schon einen großteil ihres umsatztes aus dem gemeinen bustourist, der zu faul oder zu gebrechlich ist den berg per pedes zu erklimmern und das zu einem, gemessen an den biketagesticket üppigen preis von 11,-eur pro nase. gehe mal von 2 busladungen pro tag mit jeweils 50 leuten aus, dann hast du da schon mal 1100eur umsatz. und 100leute pro betriebstag sind immer da.

ist aber auch egal, da dann die bahn nicht wirtschafltich auf die biker angewiesen ist und so auch nicht den druck hat, aus wirtschaftlichen gründen jeden mist mizumachen.

für den park. wird schon werden. bin da recht zuversichtlich.


----------



## Ebbe (21. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Den Bikepark muß man dann mehr als eine Zusatzoption der Betreibergesellschaft sehen, um die Seilbahn mehr auszulasten.
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Natürlich ist das so. Langfristig ist diese höhere Auslastung aber wohl eher ein Muss denn eine Zusatzoption für den Betreiber. Wirklich einträglich ist vermutlich nur eine hohe Auslastung wie im Winterbetrieb mit Skifahrern. Jener bricht in Zukunft voraussichtlich immer häufiger weg. So muss auch die davon unabhängige Auslastung höher werden, um überhaupt zu überleben.

Ganz allgemein darf man bei allen Investitionswünschen in Bezug auf den Bikepark auch nicht vergessen, dass Braunlage in Niedersachsen und damit in den "alten Bundesländern" liegt. Eventuelle staatliche Tourismus-Fördermöglichkeiten sind dort deutlich geringer aus als in den diesbezüglich durch den "Aufbau Ost" verwöhnten Gemeinden im östlichen Harz. Unabhängig davon investiert das Land Niedersachsen auch nicht so viel in den Harz.



> 1100eur umsatz pro Tag... da dann die bahn nicht wirtschafltich auf die biker angewiesen ist



Ist das ernst gemeint??? 1100 EUR Umsatz pro Tag reichen wohl nicht einmal ansatzweise aus, um die Betriebskosten, inbesondere Personalkosten, zu decken, eventuelle Kredite zu bezahlen, Investitionsrücklagen zu bilden, etc.


----------



## ILJA (21. Juli 2009)

herb schrieb:


> mal was anderes...
> ....würde gerne mal vorbei schauen, aber wie kommt man denn hin, wenn laufen zu weit (Berlin) und auch kein Auto vorhanden ist?



unter umständen kannst du auch "bald" von wernigerode aus mit der HarzerSchmalspurBahn nach braunlage fahren. Dauert nur noch nen paar Jahre, da müssen noch gewisse infrastrukturielle Dinge in gang gesetzt werden...(gleise und so )


----------



## Ebbe (21. Juli 2009)

herb schrieb:


> würde gerne mal vorbei schauen, aber wie kommt man denn hin, wenn laufen zu weit (Berlin) und auch kein Auto vorhanden ist?



Die Frage habe ich mir allerdings auch schon gestellt. Als Tourenbiker habe ich sonst ja keine Probleme. Die Tour startet  am  einem der Bahnhöfe am Harzrand und endet an demselben oder einem anderen Bahnhof.

Innerhalb des Harzes war ich aber bisher in den letzten Jahren nur nach schwerwiegenden technischen Pannen zweimal mit dem MTB im Bus. Alleine geht das noch, auch in den zumeist im Harz eingesetzten Reisebussen. Aber wenn sich jetzt mehrere Leute mit dem "Schönes-Wochenende"-Ticket in den Harz-Express oder einen anderen Zug quetschen und danach mit dem Bus weiter nach Braunlage wollen, passen die sicher nicht gemeinsam dort rein.

Wie machen das denn zur Zeit andere, die nicht mit dem Auto anreisen können oder wollen?


----------



## Resendisback (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn Ihr euch zum gemeinsamen fahren verabreden oder organisieren wollt.. hier klicken.
Finden sich bestimmt des öfteren einige Leute die dann hier unterwegs sein werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herb (21. Juli 2009)

Keine vernünftige Bahnanbindung, ich befürchte das wäre ein ziemliches Manko für einen Bikepark mit großen Zielen bzw. Zahlen.


----------



## Resendisback (21. Juli 2009)

herb schrieb:


> Keine vernünftige Bahnanbindung, ich befürchte das wäre ein ziemliches Manko für einen Bikepark mit großen Zielen bzw. Zahlen.



Jep, dann fangen wir am besten gleich MORGEN an neue Schienen zu verlegen


----------



## herb (22. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Jep, dann fangen wir am besten gleich MORGEN an neue Schienen zu verlegen



Meine Frage bzw. Anregung war nicht zum Belustigen gedacht.


----------



## tresor23 (22. Juli 2009)

herb schrieb:


> Meine Frage bzw. Anregung war nicht zum Belustigen gedacht.


 
Echt nicht  www.db.de hilft immer 

Berlin Hbf Mi, 22.07.09 ab 06:32 14 ICE 375Intercity-Express
BordrestaurantBraunschweig Hbf Mi, 22.07.09 an 07:56 6 Braunschweig Hbf Mi, 22.07.09 ab 08:26 1 RB 14502Regionalbahn
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglichBad Harzburg Mi, 22.07.09 an 09:10 2 Bad Harzburg Mi, 22.07.09       Fußweg3 Min. Bad Harzburg Bahnhof Mi, 22.07.09       Bad Harzburg Bahnhof Mi, 22.07.09 ab 09:20   Bus 820Bus Richtung: Braunlage ZOB 
NiederflurfahrzeugEisstadion, Braunlage Mi, 22.07.09 an 09:52   

Denke mal 3 Stunden geht von berlin aus wenn du länger planst dann bekommste die fahrt für 29 das vertankst locker wenn du alleine mit auto fährst..... 
oder mit we ticket für 29 mit 5 mann oder 4 mann und 1 Frau oder 4 Frauen und 1 Mann je dach beliben  in 4 stunden
Berlin Hbf Mi, 22.07.09 ab 06:11 14 RE 38008Regional-Express
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich, SnackPoint/Imbiss im Zug, Fahrzeuggebundene Einstiegshilfe: Anmeldung 01805-512512 *, (*14 ct/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend)Magdeburg Hbf Mi, 22.07.09 an 07:53 8 Magdeburg Hbf Mi, 22.07.09 ab 08:10 5 HEX83302Connex Sachsen-Anhalt
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich, HarzElbeExpressHalberstadt Mi, 22.07.09 an 08:56 4 Halberstadt Mi, 22.07.09 ab 09:03 5 RE 3606Regional-Express
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglichBad Harzburg Mi, 22.07.09 an 09:46 4 Bad Harzburg Mi, 22.07.09       Fußweg3 Min. Bad Harzburg Bahnhof Mi, 22.07.09       Bad Harzburg Bahnhof Mi, 22.07.09 ab 10:20   Bus 820Bus Richtung: Braunlage ZOB 
NiederflurfahrzeugEisstadion, Braunlage Mi, 22.07.09 an 10:52

Suche dir gerne noch mehr raus falls du bedarf hast


----------



## tresor23 (22. Juli 2009)

herb schrieb:


> Keine vernÃ¼nftige Bahnanbindung, ich befÃ¼rchte das wÃ¤re ein ziemliches Manko fÃ¼r einen Bikepark mit groÃen Zielen bzw. Zahlen.


 Siehe da was es nicht alles gibt direkt mit dem Bus 0 Umsteigen und GÃ¼nstig ist es auch noch

https://www.berlinlinienbus.de/pdfs/harz.pdf

Oder einfach Fliegen  sollte das andere zu lange dauern 
Von: *Berlin Tegel *(TXL) 
Nach: *Hannover *(HAJ)
Mit: *Air Berlin*




*Sa. 25 Juli 2009*
Abflug: 09:35
Ankunft:13:30 *1 Stopp/s* 
Flugdauer: 03:55 h 
Linienflug/OWS 678,55 â¬



 ausfÃ¼hrliche Flugdaten 

Von: *Hannover *(HAJ)
Nach: *Berlin Tegel *(TXL)
Mit: *Lufthansa*




*So. 26 Juli 2009*
Abflug: 19:05
Ankunft:22:50 *1 Stopp/s* 
Flugdauer: 03:45 h 
Linienflug


----------



## bodo bagger (22. Juli 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> Ist das ernst gemeint??? 1100 EUR Umsatz pro Tag reichen wohl nicht einmal ansatzweise aus, um die Betriebskosten, inbesondere Personalkosten, zu decken, eventuelle Kredite zu bezahlen, Investitionsrücklagen zu bilden, etc.



na ja zumindest war es die bahn bisher nicht und würde es ob der tagestouristen auch nicht in zukunft sein. die ausrichtung der einrichtung ist von grund auf relativ abgekoppelt vom ski/biketourismus. ist eine ähnliche geschichte wie in thale, wo beide seilbahnen auch keine wintersportmöglichkeiten bieten und zudem noch eine anfahrt mit dem pkw möglich ist.
das die geschätzen 1100eur aus zwei busladungen silberköpfchen nicht reichen ist mir auch bewusst, ist aber zumindest ein permanent vorhandener sockelbetrag.

viel problematischer ist da situation wohl eher für betreiber wie die alberti lifte oder matthias schmidt lifte in skt andreasberg, die ihre einnahmen hauptsächlich aus dem wintergeschäft generieren.
da ist das auf breite angelegte konzept von braunlage doch schon ne andere nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (22. Juli 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## toschi (22. Juli 2009)

herb schrieb:


> Keine vernünftige Bahnanbindung, ich befürchte das wäre ein ziemliches Manko für einen Bikepark mit großen Zielen bzw. Zahlen.


So komplitziert ist das gar nicht, Tickets die mit der DB bis Bad Harzburg gelten berechtigen auch zur Busfahrt bis Braunlage, ist im Verbund, ich habe es schon öfter gemacht und bin bis zum Ehrenfriedhof hinter Torfhaus gefahren und dann über Dreieckiger Pfahl nach Schierke oder Braunlage abgefahren, Rückweg von der Bergstation über Ulmer Weg, Dreieckiger Pfahl, Kaiserweg oder Salzstieg wieder runter nach Bad Harzburg, mit wenigen Gegenanstiegen. Von Wernigerode wird es ähnlich gehen vermute ich, muss man sich mal informieren, desweiteren ist ein Anbindung von Braunlage mit der HSB geplant, das wird aber sicherlich noch einige Jahre dauern.

Klar wenn man mit fünf Mann bei den Bussen auftaucht wirds wahrscheinlich Probleme geben, könnte aber sein das die Verkehrsverbünde reagieren, ich werd mal dort anfragen ob die schon Wind von der Sache bekommen haben.

Meine Empfehlung ist aber sich immer einen Tuch oder Lappen mit in den Rucksack zu packen, erleichtert den Einstieg mit verschmutzen Bikeklamotten .

Nur von Bad Lauterberg aus wirds kompliziert weil die Busse nicht direkt nach Braunlage fahren sondern über Sankt Andreasberg, dort muss man dann umsteigen, und die sind definitiv nicht auf Biker eingestellt, das musste ich letztes Jahr im Oktober erfahren .


----------



## FreefallRLC (22. Juli 2009)

Denke mal im Bus werden maximal 3 Bikes passen. Vorrausgesetzt keiner kommt mit nem Kinderwagen oder Rollator dazwischen. Also, als Park-Shuttle Service, ist das nur im Notfall was.
Ich denke auch nicht, dass die 1-2 Biker täglich, lohnenswert genug sind, dass die da etwas ändern oder extra Wagen einsetzten. Der grösste Teil der Bikder kommt wohl eh mit dem eigenen Auto oder in Fahrgemeinschaft...


----------



## herb (22. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die reichlichen Info's. Das man Bikes in Bussen mitnehmen kann habe ich einfach nicht in Betracht gezogen.
Okay das wäre 'ne Möglichkeit. Das werde ich dann wohl mal testen "müssen".


----------



## Riding-Rick (22. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig!
> Die Seilbahn wurde ja nicht für den Bikepark gebaut, sondern sie ist dort schon länger in Betrieb.
> Und Bahn fährt so oder so, ob mit Bikepark oder ohne. Also ist ein großer Teil der Betriebs- und Personalkosten eh schon vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist mir schon klar! Aber ich wage es sehr zu bezweifeln, dass der gesamte Betrieb (Wanderer, Biker, Wintersportler...) zur Deckung der Kosten ausreicht. Aber das wurde hier ja zwischenzeitlich schon reingeschrieben.

70 Leute sollen in einem Bikepark im Harz wenig sein?! Also ich bin seit einigen Jahren in allen möglichen Parks im Harz unterwegs und ich habe da noch nie mehr als vielleicht 25 Leute auf einmal in einem Park gesehen. Da find ich 70 Leute schon sehr beachtlich!
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich vielleicht einige Leute von den viele Einträgen und Diskussionen in diversen Internetforen haben abschrecken lassen. Ok, von Betreiberseite gleich mit WC-Strecke und größtem Park Deutschlands zu sprechen fand ich auch etwas übertrieben, aber trotzdem wurde der Park ja schon im Vorfeld förmlich in der Luft zerrissen durch diverse Postings und nach der Eröffnung ging´s munter weiter. Das wird natürlich auch einige Leute abschrecken in den Park zu fahren.

Ihr bemängelt echt die Bahnanbindung nach Braunlage?! Wieviele andere Bikeparks haben den einen Bahnhof direkt vor der Tür? Der Harz ist nunmal ein (Mittel)Gebirge und dort ist - wie in allen Gebirgen auch - die Bahnanbindung nunmal schlecht. Aber dafür gibt´s ja nunmal Busse, die auch Bikes mitnehmen. Bin im Harz schon öfter mit Bike und Bus unterwegs gewesen und es hat immer super geklappt. Teilweise sogar trotz dreckigem Bike und Klamotten.

So long....
Rick - der schon dem nächsten Besuch im Bikepark Braunlage entgegenfiebert...


----------



## sh0rt (22. Juli 2009)

Durch Zufall, habe ich am Wochenende eine Broschüre der Toursimus-Partner Niedersachsen angeschaut: http://www.tourismuspartner-nieders...en-und-statistiken/zahlen_daten_fakten_en.pdf 

Seite 7/24 enthält auch Braunlage als Urlaubsziel mit den dazugehörigen Übernachtungen in 2008. Ich glaube, da fallen wir MTBer kaum auf


----------



## herb (22. Juli 2009)

Riding-Rick schrieb:


> ........ Ihr bemängelt echt die Bahnanbindung nach Braunlage?! Wieviele andere Bikeparks haben den einen Bahnhof direkt vor der Tür?


1. Also die anderen sind unschuldig um genau zu sein. Ich bin der "Nörgler" oder zu mindestens der (In-)Fragesteller.
2. Winterberg, Willingen, Bischofsmais, Bad Wildbad, Ochsenkopf, Todtnau, Steinach, Thale, Schladming/Planai, Leogang ............



Riding-Rick schrieb:


> Rick - der schon dem nächsten Besuch im Bikepark Braunlage entgegenfiebert...


Ich fieber mit.


----------



## checkb (22. Juli 2009)

@Herb

Wo ist den eigentlich das Problem mit der Bahnanbindung? 

Einfach bis Wernigerode > Schmalspurbahn bis auf den Brocken und gemütlich mit Schiebepasage ( Goetheweg ) zur Talstation rollern. Am Abend einfach vom Wurmberg einen Abschlussflowtrail über den Wurzelstieg nach Schierke.

Bahnverbindung ist vorhanden am Wurmberg.  

checkb


----------



## Riding-Rick (22. Juli 2009)

herb schrieb:


> ...Ich bin der "Nörgler"...


Naja so war´s ja nun auch nicht gemeint! 



herb schrieb:


> 2. Winterberg, Willingen, Bischofsmais, Bad Wildbad, Ochsenkopf, Todtnau, Steinach, Thale, Schladming/Planai, Leogang ............


Ja ok ok, hast ja gewonnen


----------



## Riding-Rick (22. Juli 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> ...Schmalspurbahn bis auf den Brocken...



Meines Wissens nach nehmen die keine Bikes mit bis auf den Brocken. 
...war jedenfalls Aussage der HSB, weil Mountainbikes ja Sportgeräte sind und das ist im Nationalpark am Brocken verboten ist. Es ist allerdings erlaubt mit dem Bike hochzufahren. (Zitat einer Mitarbeiterin der HSB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweirad-busche (22. Juli 2009)

Moin Leute,

ab jetzt könnt Ihr hier vor dem Laden eure Bikes für einen kleinen Euro mit Bürste, Wasser und Schwamm abwaschen. 


Gruß

Zweirad Busche


----------



## sh0rt (22. Juli 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ab jetzt könnt Ihr hier vor dem Laden eure Bikes für einen kleinen Euro mit Bürste, Wasser und Schwamm abwaschen.
> 
> ...



Hat am vergangen Wochenende so manchem den Kofferraum gerettet


----------



## zweirad-busche (22. Juli 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Hat am vergangen Wochenende so manchem den Kofferraum gerettet



Schön zu hören 

Werde die Tage einige Bikepark Bilder von der Eröffnung in das Album 
hochladen. Vielleicht erkennt sich ja der ein oder andere wieder!


Gruß

Zweirad Busche


----------



## Resendisback (22. Juli 2009)

Warum müssen hier immer Leute etwas zu nörgeln haben ?
Man muss doch wohl eine nicht direkt vorhandene Verbindung so breit treten, 
dass man beim lesen denkt der Bikepark wäre schonwieder kurz vor der Schließung....
Kann ich mir wirklich nur an den Kopf fassen..

Scheinbar merken hier erst wenige, dass trotz "Nationalpark an jeder Ecke"
ein Bikepark entsteht. *Die Leute, die sich wegen der "negativen" Kritik nicht
in den Park trauen, sollten es dennoch mal versuchen, um ein eigenes Bild 
zu bekommen und nicht auf das Geschwatze anderer Leute hören* - bei einigen
Kommentaren kann man hier nur mit dem Kopf schütteln..
Seid doch glücklich das sich hier was tut ? Ein Park reift mit der Zeit! So wie ein 
Apfel 

@zweirad-busche ja, auch ich wäre ohne Wasserservice sehr aufgeschmissen


----------



## toschi (22. Juli 2009)

So, ich habe heute mal den  VRB-Verbundtarif Region Braunschweig und dem WVB Wernigeröder- Verkehrsbetriebe GmbH bekannt gegeben das am Wurmberg ein Mountainbike Park eröffnet hat und mit erhöhtem Aufkommen an Radreisenden in ihren Bussen zwischen Mai und Oktober zu rechnen ist , mal sehen wie die reagieren.
Mit einem Mitarbeiter der Verkehrsbetriebe Goslar, die wohl die Busse für den Harz stellen habe ich telefoniert, O-Ton "achja, da hat was neues aufgemacht, hab ich irgendwas in der Zeitung gelesen", naja, das Gespräch war aber sehr nett, der Mitarbeiter wollte das ganze seinem Cheffe unterbreiten und am Wochenende mal selber nach Braunlage schauen.


----------



## JanikF. (22. Juli 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ab jetzt könnt Ihr hier vor dem Laden eure Bikes für einen kleinen Euro mit Bürste, Wasser und Schwamm abwaschen.
> 
> ...



top


----------



## Skywalker_sz (22. Juli 2009)

Erstmal cool das einer nen Bikewash macht!

Nicht gleich wieder falsch verstehen, aber wieso wird denn nicht der Bikewash kostenlos Angeboten? Gibt es in Braunlage den nicht genug Wasser um die Bikes kostenlos zu waschen? Winterberg kann das , Thale  und Schulenberg auch. Und wenn im Winter Kunstschnee genutzt wird dann müssten doch irgendwo Rückhaltebecken sein aus denen man das Wasser "kostenlos" ziehen kann, oder ?


----------



## toschi (22. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe stellt Zweirad Busche nicht nur einen Gartenschlauch sondern auch Schmutzlöser für den schmalen Euro. Der Schlauch hängt an einer normalen Wasserversorgung die über eine Wasseruhr läuft .

Möglich das es später auch einen Gratiswaschplatz des Betreibers gibt, da gibts dann eben nur klares Wasser.

Vielleicht gibts dazu ja auch noch ein Statement von Zweirad Busche oder Wurmberg.


----------



## flyingscot (22. Juli 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Und wenn im Winter Kunstschnee genutzt wird dann müssten doch irgendwo Rückhaltebecken sein aus denen man das Wasser "kostenlos" ziehen kann, oder ?



Nein, am Wurmberg gibt es keine Schneekanonen und daher auch keine Rückhaltebecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (22. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe stellt Zweirad Busche nicht nur einen Gartenschlauch sondern auch Schmutzlöser für den schmalen Euro



den gabs zumindest auch am Sonntag


----------



## Fatal Error (22. Juli 2009)

Maaaaaaaaannn Leute was ist den hier teilweise los... 

Das kein Zug bis vor die Tür der Talstation fährt kann man nicht ändern.... Das es trotzdem möglich ist ohne Auto hinzukommen haben meine Vorrredner gezeigt. Ich denke die Problematik Bike und keine Auto dürfte eh nur auf 5-10% zutreffen (Jugendliche oder Großstädter).
Wer nicht in den Bus umsteigen will, kann immer noch von Berlin nach Leogang ... 3x umsteigen und in 9h18 bist Du da.

Gut finde ich auch den Antrag, warum Waschen etwas kostet... 
Das finde ich aucht total unverschämt von Zweirad Busche Also wenn ich da bin, stelle ich mein Bike hin und möchte es bitte geputzt, abgeledert und neu abgeschmiert wieder zurückbekommen.....kostenlos natürlich.

Andere Parks haben mehr Strecken, sind toller und überhaupt....die sind aber auch nicht von Heute auf Morgen entstanden. Ich nehme lieber ein Flachstück in der Mitte hin und habe erstmal nur 2 Strecken, als das ich in Winterberg nach jedem (kurzen Run) mal wieder 30min + x anstehen muß.

Bitte diesen Beitrag nicht zu ernst nehmen, und dies ist auch nichts persönliches gegen einzelne Personen und deren Beiträge oben.

Freut Euch doch erstmal das ein weiterer ernstzunehmender Park hier oben entsteht. 
Alle Beteiligten sind total umtriebig, es werden ausdrücklich Verbesserungsvorschläge erbeten und falls sinnvoll und möglich auch umgesetzt. Hierfür nochmal ein dickes Lob an alle Verantwortlichen.

Sobald ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin wird der Park erstmal ausgiebigst getestet. Ein Kumpel ist Freitag schon da.

Und jetzt bitte mal wieder zur Abwechslung Bilder und oder Videos vom BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE.

GRuss
Alex


----------



## Cyb (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ja oft in Thale, aber nen Bikewash hab ich da noch nicht entdeckt... Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Ebbe (22. Juli 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> das die geschätzen 1100eur aus zwei busladungen silberköpfchen nicht reichen ist mir auch bewusst, ist aber zumindest ein permanent vorhandener sockelbetrag.
> 
> viel problematischer ist da situation wohl eher für betreiber wie die alberti lifte oder matthias schmidt lifte in skt andreasberg



Ok, das stimmt beides. Auch wenn Sessel-/Schlepplifte im Unterhalt viel billiger als eine Seilbahn sind, haben die beiden am Sonnen- und M.-Schmidt-Berg es deutlich schwerer...

Wer von Osten/Wernigerode her ankommt, kann durchaus mit der Harzquerbahn bis nach Drei-Annen-Hohne, Schierke Bhf. oder Elend fahren und von dort mit dem MTB weiter nach Braunlage. Von Elend nach Braunlage sind es unter 7 km und weniger als 150 m Steigung (habe die Routen eben mal auf dem Rechner ausprobiert). Leider fahren aber nur wenige Züge bis Elend und man muss ggf. in Drei-Annen-Hohne umsteigen. Nach Drei-Annen-Hohne fahren viele und zum Bhf. Schierke fahren etwas weniger, aber auch noch viele Züge. Von Drei-Annen-Hohne sind es durch den Wald (Straße ist länger) unter 11 km und unter 200 m Steigung bis Braunlage, vom Bhf. Schierke sind es unter 10 km und unter 160 Höhenmeter. Wer keine Harz-Wanderkarte zum Weg-Nachschauen hat, kann im Notfall auch Straße fahren, dafür reicht eine Straßenkarte. Dann sollte man aber auf jeden Fall mit der Bahn bis Schierke oder Elend fahren, da man  von Drei-Annen-Hohne auf der Straße nach Schierke mehr hoch muss als bei direktem Weg durch den Wald, und Straße macht mit dem MTB kaum länger Spaß. In allen Fällen vermeidet man den immensen "Brockenaufschlag" beim Fahrpreis.

Außerdem kann man im Zug gleich sonstige Fahrgäste überzeugen, dass auch Mountainbiker nette Menschen sind. 

Die Diskussion über die Anfahrt nach Braunlage sehe ich übrigens nicht als Kritik am Bikepark, sondern als nur als Meinungsaustausch über weitergehendes Optimierungspotential. Wer nach Braunlage in den Bikepark will, kommt dort auch jetzt sicher hin. Aber auch den "Casual"-Bikern soll es ja möglichst einfach gemacht werden. Also jenen, die nicht überlegen, in welchen Bikepark sie fahren, sondern sich sagen: "Ach, wir wollen mal wieder in den Harz, gibt es da nicht einen/ein paar Bikeparks? Mal sehen, wie wir zu einem hinkommen. Schauen wir im Internet nach. Mhhh, Bahn von Hannover nach Bad Harzburg" (als Beispiel) "kennen wir vom letzten Jahr, kein Problem. Dann Bus fahren. Nehmen die denn Fahrräder mit? Darüber steht gar nichts auf der Homepage der Seilbahn. Ach, ist uns alles zu kompliziert, wir fahren einfach wieder irgendwie bei Goslar/Bad Harzburg rum."

(Homepage der Seilbahn: da kommen sicher noch Überarbeitungen in Bezug auf den Bikepark).


----------



## Phil81 (22. Juli 2009)

Ewiges genörgel!

Ich freu mich auf Samstag 
Potential hat der Wurmberg ich bin gespannt wie dieses genutzt wurde.


----------



## herb (22. Juli 2009)

Man oh man sind hier Zicken unterwegs, gleich angepisst wenn man mal hintergründig fragt und ihr Spielzeug kritisch begutachtet.
Und nein ich will nicht mit der Sänfte zum Lift getragen werden.
Danke an die die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, mit dem Zug Kommenden die Anreise zu beschreiben 
und nicht voraus zusetzten das man Schlaumeier heißt und jeden Schleichweg vom Brocken und aus Buxtehude kennt. 
Genug geredet, da fahr ick lieber schon mal los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Schön zu hören
> 
> Werde die Tage einige Bikepark Bilder von der Eröffnung in das Album
> hochladen. Vielleicht erkennt sich ja der ein oder andere wieder!
> ...



Ja wo sind sie denn?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema Zickerein kann ich nur einen Bekannten zitieren:

locker bleiben, Nase fassen...

Nehmt nicht immer jeden und alles so bierernst!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Juli 2009)

waren heut das erste mal am wurmberg und fürn anfang echt spassig,abgesehen vom regen...wenn alle strecken fertig und eingefahren sind wirds noch besser,lohnt auf alle fälle mal vorbeizuschauen,ausser die liftpreise...3stunden für 15euro...ziemlich happig


----------



## Freefall_rlc (22. Juli 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Erstmal cool das einer nen Bikewash macht!
> 
> Nicht gleich wieder falsch verstehen, aber wieso wird denn nicht der Bikewash kostenlos Angeboten? Gibt es in Braunlage den nicht genug Wasser um die Bikes kostenlos zu waschen? Winterberg kann das , Thale und Schulenberg auch. Und wenn im Winter Kunstschnee genutzt wird dann müssten doch irgendwo Rückhaltebecken sein aus denen man das Wasser "kostenlos" ziehen kann, oder ?


 
Ich denke das mit dem EUR ist schon komplett i.O. Schliesslich ist Wasser nicht umsonst und muss auch entsorgt werden etc. So einen Park und Seilbahn zu betreiben ist sauteuer! Man kann nicht erwarten, dass da dann alles gleich perfekt und umsonst ist.
Meine Frage; ist die Nutzung des Wassers zeitlich begrenzt oder bis die Karre sauber ist? 2. wäre natürlich super ^^


----------



## Freefall_rlc (22. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute mal den VRB-Verbundtarif Region Braunschweig und dem WVB Wernigeröder- Verkehrsbetriebe GmbH bekannt gegeben das am Wurmberg ein Mountainbike Park eröffnet hat und mit erhöhtem Aufkommen an Radreisenden in ihren Bussen zwischen Mai und Oktober zu rechnen ist , mal sehen wie die reagieren.
> Mit einem Mitarbeiter der Verkehrsbetriebe Goslar, die wohl die Busse für den Harz stellen habe ich telefoniert, O-Ton "achja, da hat was neues aufgemacht, hab ich irgendwas in der Zeitung gelesen", naja, das Gespräch war aber sehr nett, der Mitarbeiter wollte das ganze seinem Cheffe unterbreiten und am Wochenende mal selber nach Braunlage schauen.


 
Guter Plan. Jedoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da viel passiert. Wäre auch unwirtschaftlich. bei den 2-3 Bikern, die da täglich in Frage kämen, lohnt es sich einfach nicht, da was umzustricken. Was sollten die machen? Für die wenigen Leute extra Busse einsetzen oder Bänke rausruppen, damit mehr Bikes reinpassen? Wird kaum passieren. Den (Kosten) Aufwand wird vermutlich nicht mal ein grosser Bikepark ala Winterberg Leogang etc lohnen.


----------



## toschi (23. Juli 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> ...Wer von Osten/Wernigerode her ankommt, kann durchaus mit der Harzquerbahn bis nach Drei-Annen-Hohne, Schierke Bhf. oder Elend fahren ...


Bestimmt kein Problem koste aber 5 Euro/Person mehr, ist sozusagen nicht im Verbund, Fahrräder und 160Hömes sind gratis.

Ich setz auf Bus 
Die werdens schon packen und dann ist es ein Klaks und zum Schluss gibt es dann noch eine Stunde traillastige Abfahrt nach Wernigerode oder Bad Harzburg zum Bahnhof 

@Freefall_rlc
Es ist eine Sache der Verkehrsverbünde wie sie drauf reagieren, ich habe drauf hingewiesen wie es z.B. im Alpenraum abläuft, sechs Haken am Heck wäre doch schon mal ein Anfang, oder ein Anhänger soweit schon verfügbar, Sitze in den Sommermonaten entfernen war auch dabei, oder Kleinbus mit Anhänger als Sonderfahrt an Wochenenden, oder Voranmeldung per Telefon, alles kein Problem denke ich, da sind den Verkehrsbetrieben keine Grenzen gesetzt, ich bin gespannt ob sie meine emails ernst nehmen.
Das sie dadurch nur indirekt profitieren und keine goldene Krone verdienen ist denen sowieseo klar, man kann aber ruhig mal versuchen etwas anzuregen .


----------



## Ebbe (23. Juli 2009)

@toschi: Bestimmt kein Problem koste aber 5 Euro/Person mehr

Der Vollständigkeit halber, damit keiner später am Bus meckert, dass er doch bezahlen musste: im Niedersachsen- und im Schönes-Wochenende-Ticket sind die Busfahrten dort für Personen drinnen. In einer normalen Bahnfahrkarte natürlich nicht. Obige Tickets rentieren sich bekannterweise zwar schnell, aber logischerweise insbesondere für Bahncard-Inhaber, Studis mit Semester-Tickets/-Cards, etc. nicht immer. Aber das sollte jeder noch selbst ausrechnen können.

@toschi: Ich setz auf Bus 

Würde ich grundsätzlich auch eher tun, gerade von Westen (Hannover/Braunschweig) her, ist das schneller. Aber wer will, kann eben auch Harzquerbahn fahren. 

Für Mountainbiker können, anders als an einem vollen Winter-Skiwochenende, sicher keine Extra-Busse eingesetzt werden. Aber z.B. kann darauf geachtet werden, dass auf den "Hauptbusstrecken" (z.B. Bad Harzburg-Braunlage) wirklich Niederflurbusse zum Einsatz kommen, wo eben Fahrräder reinpassen. In den sonst auch eingesetzen Reisebussen ist das schwieriger. Das unterstützen "Aktionen" wie toschis Anrufe auf jeden Fall.  Nur hier rumreden, wie ich es ja auch gerade nicht anders tue  , bringt diesbezüglich sicher nichts.


----------



## toschi (23. Juli 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> ...Der Vollständigkeit halber, damit keiner später am Bus meckert, dass er doch bezahlen musste: im Niedersachsen- und im Schönes-Wochenende-Ticket sind die Busfahrten dort für Personen drinnen. In einer normalen Bahnfahrkarte natürlich nicht...


Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, die Tickets nach Bad Harzburg und Braunlage kosten gleich viel, das ist ja Sinn oder Unsinn der Verbünde, es geht nicht nach Streckenlänge sondern nur danach in welche Kreise man einfährt. Ich hoffe über Wernigerode ist es genau so, kann ich aber nichts zu sagen weil ich das noch nicht genutzt habe, hast Du das schon mal gemacht? Ich find hier irgendwie den Plan nicht ob Braunlage im Verbund Wernigerode drin ist.


So Antwort von VRB ist auch angekommen, etwas so wie ich mir das auch gedacht hatte...

_Fahrradmitnahme im ÖPNV_

_Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

 Ihre E-Mail an "[email protected]" haben wir  zuständigerhalber erhalten.
Ihre Anregungen  lassen sich schon gespannt lesen, ist nur die Frage wer bezahlt hier die uns  entstehenden Mehrkosten. Sicherlich ist es richtig, dass in der Harzregion immer  mehr Mountainbikefahrer unterwegs sind. Anfragen haben wir bis heute nur  vereinzelt erhalten haben immer eine Möglichkeit gefunden, Fahrräder zu  befördern._ 
_Das in Braunlage ein Mountainbikepark eröffnet wurde,  mussten wir über  die Presse erfahren. Sollte es nicht so sein, dass wenn dort  ein solcher Park eröffnet wird, mit uns als Betreiber der Linie 820 ein Gespräch geführt wird?_
_Das alles ist natürlich nicht geschehen.

 Wir nehmen Ihre E-Mail aber zum Anlass mit unserer  Geschäftsführung Gespräche zu führen, in wie weit auf dieser Linie eine  zusätzliche Leistung, Fahrradanhänger, eingeführt werden kann._ 
_Dieses kann sich aus Urlaubsgründen etwas verzögern.  Wir kommen aber unaufgefordert darauf zurück.
Unabhängig von einer Entscheidung kann jederzeit, mit genügend  Vorlaufzeit, eine Sonderfahrt mit Fahrradanhänger beauftragt werden. Hier würden  wir dementsprechend ein Kostenangebot erstellen. Alles mit der Vorraussetzung,  dass unser in Salzgitter stationierte Anhänger auch zur Verfügung  steht._ 
_Derzeit können im Linienbus max. 2 Räder, ggf. auch 3  gem. Tarifverbung mitgenommen werden.
Für  weitere Fragen stehen wir gern zur Verfügung._ 
_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_ 
_
Betriebsleitung_ 
_Kraftverkehrsgesellschaft
mbH Braunschweig

_


----------



## FreefallRLC (23. Juli 2009)

Naja, klingt ja schon mal überraschend "interessiert." Zumindest keine standartisierte Abwimmelantwort.
Aber, wie zu erwarten, die Frage mit den Kosten/Nutzen ist unklar. Extra Busse oder Umbauten sind teuer. Und werden, mit der handvoll biker, wohl nicht gedeckt werden. Sicher muss man mal sehen wie sich der Park entwickelt. Wenn es täglich mehr werden, dann lohnt es sich auch für die Busse da was zu machen. Wenn man Parks wie Hahnenklee, Schulenberg etc als Beispiel nimmt, dann mit Sicherheit nicht.  Da kommen wochentags vielleicht eine Handvoll Biker. Am Wochenende vielleicht 3-4 Mal so viele. Davon aber die meissten mit dem eigenen PKW. Bei den Zahlen lohnt es sich nicht, den ÖPNV was zu machen, denke ich. Klar wäre es gut. Ist aber halt ne Kostenfrage.
Wenn Braunlage tatsächlich ein extrem gut besuchter und grosser Park wird; dann vielleicht ja. Aber beim jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist alles noch nicht abzusehen.


----------



## MichaH2 (23. Juli 2009)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Maaaaaaaaannn Leute was ist den hier teilweise los...
> 
> Das kein Zug bis vor die Tür der Talstation fährt kann man nicht ändern.... Das es trotzdem möglich ist ohne Auto hinzukommen haben meine Vorrredner gezeigt. Ich denke die Problematik Bike und keine Auto dürfte eh nur auf 5-10% zutreffen (Jugendliche oder Großstädter).
> Wer nicht in den Bus umsteigen will, kann immer noch von Berlin nach Leogang ... 3x umsteigen und in 9h18 bist Du da.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweirad-busche (23. Juli 2009)

Freefall_rlc schrieb:


> Ich denke das mit dem EUR ist schon komplett i.O. Schliesslich ist Wasser nicht umsonst und muss auch entsorgt werden etc. So einen Park und Seilbahn zu betreiben ist sauteuer! Man kann nicht erwarten, dass da dann alles gleich perfekt und umsonst ist.
> Meine Frage; ist die Nutzung des Wassers zeitlich begrenzt oder bis die Karre sauber ist? 2. wäre natürlich super ^^



Das mein ich aber doch auch 
Muss man schauen. Natürlich sollte eure Kiste sauber sein.
Aber kann ich nicht für ein Bike 30min das Wasser laufen lassen. 

Hier nun die Bilder.

Bikepark Braunlage - Eröffnung : HIER KLICKEN
Leihräder für den Bikepark : HIER KLICKEN


----------



## FreefallRLC (23. Juli 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Das mein ich aber doch auch
> Muss man schauen. Natürlich sollte eure Kiste sauber sein.
> Aber kann ich nicht für ein Bike 30min das Wasser laufen lassen.



Logisch. Aber so lange sollt´s hoffentlich auch net dauern mit dem waschen 
Hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht dass sonst, mit den zeitlich begrenzten Waschautomaten, die  Zeit nicht reicht um es richtig sauber zu bekommen. Halt nur das gröbste runter, damit das Auto net zuuu dreckig wird. Dann muss man zuhause immer noch mal weiterwaschen.


----------



## Ebbe (23. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, die Tickets nach Bad Harzburg und Braunlage kosten gleich viel, das ist ja Sinn oder Unsinn der Verbünde, es geht nicht nach Streckenlänge sondern nur danach in welche Kreise man einfährt.



Ok, wir haben ganz simpel aneinander vorbeigeredet. Im Verbund gilt das natürlich, ich komme nur eben immer von außerhalb des Verbundes (aus Hannover).



			
				FatalError schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich aucht total unverschämt von Zweirad Busche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Na komm, das ist doch wirklich unverschämt.  Ich  erwarte schon, das zumindest einfachste Verschleißteile wie Felgen, Federgabel, Dämpfer oder Rahmen bei Bedarf gleich mit erneuert werden ... natürlich auch kostenlos.


----------



## ILJA (23. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe über Wernigerode ist es genau so, kann ich aber nichts zu sagen weil ich das noch nicht genutzt habe, hast Du das schon mal gemacht? Ich find hier irgendwie den Plan nicht ob Braunlage im Verbund Wernigerode drin ist.



Also wie es Verbund-technisch ausschaut kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich nie bus fahre, aber es fahren definitiv Busse von Wernigerode/Bahnhof nach Braunlage.
Hier der Fahrplan


----------



## Speedpower (23. Juli 2009)

Hier gibts auch noch echt feine Bilder von der Eröffnung am Samstag....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bikelounge/sets/72157621666906651/


----------



## toschi (23. Juli 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> Ok, wir haben ganz simpel aneinander vorbeigeredet. Im Verbund gilt das natürlich, ich komme nur eben immer von außerhalb des Verbundes (aus Hannover)...


Ja, das ist aber auch egal bzw. preisgleich ob Du nun bis nach BH oder Braunlage das Ticket löst, probier es aus am Kartenschalter, auch könntest Du zum selben Preis nach Helmstedt fahren, nur wer will da schon hin .

@ILJA
Das ein Bus fährt habe ich ja auch schon rausbekommen, Fahrplan hatte ich auch gefunden, was ich suche ist *das* nur vom Regionalverbund in dem sich Wernigerode befindet.

Jetzt ist fast eine Woche vergangen, ist jemand heute gefahren der auch am Eröffnungswochenende dort war und kann sagen wie sich die Strecken jetzt ausgefahren haben? Wurde gepflegt und repariert oder ist alles zerfahren?


----------



## ILJA (23. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> @ILJA
> Das ein Bus fährt habe ich ja auch schon rausbekommen, Fahrplan hatte ich auch gefunden, was ich suche ist *das* nur vom Regionalverbund in dem sich Wernigerode befindet.



Ich glaub so einen Verbund gibts hier garnicht. Für Bus sind die Wernigeröder Verkehrsbetriebe zuständig (WVB) und Bahn ist der HEX ( http://www.harzelbeexpress.de ) (welcher übrigens direkt von Berlin nach Wernigerode fährt). Früher gabs da glaube mal irgendwie was, aber seitdem das bahnding hier in anderen händen liegt wohl nichtmehr.


----------



## Resendisback (24. Juli 2009)

Wird jemand morgen bzw heute im Park sein ?


----------



## Phil81 (24. Juli 2009)

morgen

Wetter soll Harztypisch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shakrath (24. Juli 2009)

jo wir aber warscheinlich erst morgen


----------



## FreefallRLC (24. Juli 2009)

Sonntag soll´s wohl besser werden. Bei dem Regen die ganze Zeit über wohl aber nicht wirklich trocken :/


----------



## Phil81 (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn der park mir taugt bin ich beide Tage dort. Wenn nicht fahr ich Sonntag ne "Tour"


----------



## FreefallRLC (24. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wenn der park mir taugt bin ich beide Tage dort. Wenn nicht fahr ich Sonntag ne "Tour"



Tour hat sich bei mir erst mal erledigt. Als ich gestern fahren wollte ist mir mein Dämpfer um die Ohren geflogen


----------



## herb (24. Juli 2009)

Es ist schon beeindruckend wie sich die Leute hier zum Teil kÃ¼mmern. Das scheint also auch wichtig zu sein. 
Genau das war meine Intention, da vom Wurmberg in der Hinsicht bis jetzt nichts zu hÃ¶ren oder zu lesen ist. 
Ich und vermutlich auch andere haben nicht den Nerv sich durch zig FahrplÃ¤ne und UmsteigemÃ¶glichkeiten etc. zu kÃ¤mpfen, ganz zu schweigen von Bike und GepÃ¤ck. 
Wenn's ein "amtlicher" Bikepark a la Winterberg o.Ã¤. werden soll, dann ist es unerlÃ¤sslich das sich die Betreiber auch Gedanken machen wie die Leute hinkommen. 
Ich bezweifle stark das Argument, das nur 10% ohne Auto anreisen wÃ¼rden, mal abgesehen davon wie interessant das Angebot des Bikeparks dann wirklich ist. 
Denke es wÃ¤ren mehr, aber das kann man dann eh schwer prÃ¼fen wenn kein Bahnhof im Ort ist. Der fÃ¼r einen Park wirtschaftlich notwendige Ã¼berregionale Biketourist 
und gerade der  "bequeme Nachwuchs" hat oft kein Auto und schnell mal vorbei dÃ¼sen ist dann nicht. 
Wenn's aber eh nur in den Dimensionen von Schulenberg oder Hahnenklee bleibt , 
dann allerdings braucht man diese Diskussion nicht fÃ¼hren, das stimmt.

PS: Bin Sonntag von Berlin "schnell" mal in Thale zum trainieren. Es sind noch 4 Kumpels mit dabei. 
Wir teilen uns ein SchÃ¶nes Wochenende Ticket fÃ¼r â¬ 37.- Soviel zum Bahnfahren.


----------



## Resendisback (24. Juli 2009)

Und die nörgelei geht in die zweite Runde 

Wollte zwar jetzt los, aber es hört nicht auf zu regnen... wird wohl heute nichts, da wird wohl alles unter Wasser sein 

Scheint nur Sonntag nicht zu regnen, toller Sommer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (24. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Scheint nur Sonntag nicht zu regnen, toller Sommer..



Wohl wahr. Seit Monaten kaum mal ein Tag dabei, wo man sicher sein konnte, dass es trocken bleibt. Super unbeständig und ständig Regen und Sonne abwechselnd. Ein abtrocknen der Strecke ist kaum möglich. :/


----------



## Ossecken (24. Juli 2009)

nun heult mal nich rum...wohnt ihr im harz oder wat?...das trainiert...fahre die ganzen tage nur im matsch rum auf meinen lacoltrails...regen oder nicht...hauptsache laschen


----------



## Skywalker_sz (24. Juli 2009)

Ich war gestern das erstemal in Braunlage und muss sagen das Potential echt vorhanden ist. Aber die DH Strecke glich gestern nach dem Regen eher einem kleinen Bach als einer DH Strecke aber der FR ging. Die Seilbahn hat auch extra für uns 4 ne Waschstation eingerichtet aber eher zum Selbstzweck weil ihnen die Räder für die Bahn zu dreckig waren .

Zum Park kann ich sagen dass ich echt überrascht vom oberen Stück war. Es ist echt gut gelungen nur mit der Ausschilderung der Strecken naja, toll wenn es die geben würde. Im unteren Stück der neben dem Weg verläuft finde ich könnte man die Strecke noch besser Kennzeichnen gestern waren da schon Wanderer und Kinder drauf. Mal schauen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## ILJA (24. Juli 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ich war gestern das erstemal in Braunlage und muss sagen das Potential echt vorhanden ist. Aber die DH Strecke glich gestern nach dem Regen eher einem kleinen Bach als einer DH Strecke aber der FR ging. Die Seilbahn hat auch extra für uns 4 ne Waschstation eingerichtet aber eher zum Selbstzweck weil ihnen die Räder für die Bahn zu dreckig waren .



Vielleicht sollte man auch irgendwas zum draufsetzen bereitstellen, damit man bei schlechtwetter nicht die kabinensitze einsaut, manch wanderer will zwar natur erleben, wohl aber nicht in dieser form. Reicht ja irgend nen olles sitzkissen, was man dann oben in der transportgondel wieder mit nach unten schickt.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (24. Juli 2009)

Hatten sie da, lang leben die blauen Platikmüllbeutel :-D


----------



## burn (24. Juli 2009)

Also am Sonntag hatten sie Muellsaecke bzw. so selbstgebastelte Styroporkissen.


----------



## flyingscot (24. Juli 2009)

Ich war heut da. Durch den Regen wars erwartungsgemäß sehr matschig. Der DH im oberen Teil ist dadurch echt spannend, im unteren Teil kann man aber leider kaum Geschwindigkeit aufbauen, der Matsch bremst zu stark und auch mein Kurvengrip reichte nicht für mehr (trotz Matschreifen).

Die Landungen im Freeride haben sich z.T. auch in Matschtümpel verwandelt. Also eher hecklastig landen, sonst macht man nen halben Frontflip.

Aber das ist ja übliche...fürs nächste Matschfest besorg ich mir aber noch nen Schutzblech


----------



## Resendisback (24. Juli 2009)

Ach der flyingscot is da heute durchn wald gezischt. 
Zweimal verdammter Regen und zweimal wunderschöner blauer Himmel und Sonne.
Hat trotz Minions spaß gemacht, auch wenns verdammt rutschig war, halt teilweise Bäche 
vor den Sprüngen, aber was will man auch erwarten wenn es jeden Tag regnet. War gut.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ach der flyingscot is da heute durchn wald gezischt.
> Zweimal verdammter Regen und zweimal wunderschöner blauer Himmel und Sonne.
> Hat trotz Minions spaß gemacht, auch wenns verdammt rutschig war, halt teilweise Bäche
> vor den Sprüngen, aber was will man auch erwarten wenn es jeden Tag regnet. War gut.



Dann muss ich mal Dienstag nachmittag kontrollieren wie Du die Strecken schon kaputtgefahren hast!


----------



## zweirad-busche (24. Juli 2009)

Reiniger ist wieder eingetroffen.
Für nen kleinen Euro gibt es jetzt Wasser, Reiniger, Bürste und Schwamm bis das Bike glänzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Big-Air (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich war jetzt letztes Wochenende auch mal da.. 

War richtig geil. Auch wenn es vorerst nur 2 Strecken gibt. Spaßhaben kann man trotzdem. Ich hab zwar teilweise mehr als ne halbe stunde auf mein rad gewartet aber, dass war auch nur an einem Tag wegen technischen Schwierigkeiten so. 


Ich kanns nur empfehlen mal hinzufahren!


----------



## Timbozim (25. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mir morgen auch mal die Geschichte angucken. Leider haben all meine bikenden Freunde keine Zeit. 
Hat wer lust auf eine Fahrgemeinschaft? Ich fahre von Gifhorn aus über Braunschweig Wolfenbüttel in den Harz und hätte noch 2 Plätze frei.


----------



## namroN (25. Juli 2009)

Dann sieht man sich morgen bestimmt, wir fahren gegen 8:30 aus Wolfsburg los  Falls dir nen schwarzes Proceed FST mit gelben Deemax, nen braunes Stinky mit weißer 66 und ggf. nen Leihbike übern weg fahren einfach mal rufen


----------



## Resendisback (26. Juli 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Dann sieht man sich morgen bestimmt, wir fahren gegen 8:30 aus Wolfsburg los  Falls dir nen schwarzes Proceed FST mit gelben Deemax, nen braunes Stinky mit weißer 66 und ggf. nen Leihbike übern weg fahren einfach mal rufen



Giant Reign X2, Giant Glory 1, Giant Glory DH, Yeti 303R .. gibts alles im Laden falls ihr euch was leihen wollt 

Würde auch gern fahren, nur lässt es meine Felge nicht zu, abgesehen davon das ich morgen im Laden sein werde 

Der Fetzi ist mit dem Proceed FST unterwegs, richtig?


----------



## ILJA (26. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Giant Reign X2, Giant Glory 1, Giant Glory DH, Yeti 303R .. gibts alles im Laden falls ihr euch was leihen wollt
> 
> Würde auch gern fahren, nur lässt es meine Felge nicht zu, abgesehen davon das ich morgen im Laden sein werde
> 
> Der Fetzi ist mit dem Proceed FST unterwegs, richtig?




wo ist denn so der kostenpunkt bei leihbikes. Und kann man sich darüber hinaus noch weiteres ausleihen (protekroren ect?).
Ist für mich persönlich nicht relevant, aber interessehalber wollte ich das nurmal fragen.
(By the way, herrscht auf dem Park überhaupt Protektorenpflicht? Wenn nich wirds zeit^^)


----------



## Phil81 (26. Juli 2009)

So Sachen sind gepackt bis nachher


----------



## namroN (26. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Giant Reign X2, Giant Glory 1, Giant Glory DH, Yeti 303R .. gibts alles im Laden falls ihr euch was leihen wollt
> 
> Würde auch gern fahren, nur lässt es meine Felge nicht zu, abgesehen davon das ich morgen im Laden sein werde
> 
> Der Fetzi ist mit dem Proceed FST unterwegs, richtig?



Richtig, der mit dem Proceed ist Fetzi  Und hier in WOB ist strahlend blauer Himmel, wollen wir mal hoffen dass das Wetter in Braunlage nicht viel anders ist


----------



## Resendisback (26. Juli 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> wo ist denn so der kostenpunkt bei leihbikes. Und kann man sich darüber hinaus noch weiteres ausleihen (protekroren ect?).
> Ist für mich persönlich nicht relevant, aber interessehalber wollte ich das nurmal fragen.
> (By the way, herrscht auf dem Park überhaupt Protektorenpflicht? Wenn nich wirds zeit^^)



Gute Frage, ob Protektorenpflicht herrscht, und ja, ich wäre auch dafür das dies eingeführt wird, 
falles es noch nicht so ist, habe vorgestern einen mit Pinken Polo T-Shirt und Dirtbike die DH runter fahren sehen 

Giant Glory 1 5std. kostet z.B  39euro.
Giant Glory DH 5std.  49euro.
Yeti 303R-DH 5std.  59euro.

Protektoren kann man auch leihen, jedoch keine DH Hose und
Handschuhe. Kostet sonst komplett mit Helm 5std. 18 euro.


----------



## burn (26. Juli 2009)

*anklicken fuer grosse Ansicht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo burn,
Danke für das POSTEN der Preisliste.


----------



## burn (26. Juli 2009)

Kein Ding, hatte sie ohnehin schon fuer einen lokalen Thread hochgeladen. Und hier kommt die Frage nach Preisen fuer Ausruestung und Bikes bestimmt noch 2-3x


----------



## namroN (26. Juli 2009)

So wieder daheim in Wolfsburg, war nach anfänglichen Wartezeiten beim Biketransport zum Schluss doch noch recht gut, leider waren die Nordic-Walker der Meinung sie müssten im mittleren Teil des DH's wandern und mir fast vors Rad rennen so dass ich mich gemault habe und mir dabei wahrscheinlich die BMA am Sitzrohr abgerissen hab. Da kam nu der gute Service von Busche genau richtig indem Sie mir eine neue Schraube einsetzten und mir viel Spass bei der Weiterfahrt wünschten.

Wenn die Strecken nun noch gut gepflegt werden und die Koordination der Seilbahn stimmt wird da bestimmt was schönes entstehen.

MfG


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (26. Juli 2009)

ich bin ma gespannt wie das mit den geplanten Strecken wird.


----------



## Joey1974 (27. Juli 2009)

Gestern dagewesen. Ich denke das wird ein schöner Bikepark werden. Bisher erst zwei Strecken - wetterbedingt leider sehr schlammig aber mit viel Potential. 

Was nervte waren die Wartezeiten auf die Fahrräder. Ich habe 30 und mein Kumpel 40 Minuten aufs Bike gewartet (kamen nicht mal zusammen). Preise für 3h Karte mit 15Euro find ich zu hoch. 

Was ich auch nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend finde ist die Diebstahlsicherheit. Während man selbst in der Gondel sitzt ist die Halle mit den Fahrrädern für jedermann frei zugänglich - das wird nicht lange dauern bis da das erste Bike wegkommt.

Ansonsten weiter so


----------



## FreefallRLC (27. Juli 2009)

Ich wunder mich wie es kommt, dass manche so lange oben auf Ihre bikes warten mussten... 
War So viel los? Oder haben die die unten einfach nur verpennt?
Eigentlich sollte das ja ratz fatz gehen. Personen in die Gondel; Räder in den drauffolgenden Träger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (27. Juli 2009)

Naja ich hab zwar keine 30 Minuten auf mein Rad gewartet aber das mit dem "RATZFATZ" konnte ich auch nicht sehen, die haben immer erst auf eine Transportgondel gewartet und wenn die erst 5 Gondeln nach deiner kommt wartest du halt schon mal ein paar Minuten. Wenn dann noch Roller in die erste Transportgondel kommen wartest du halt auf die nächste und dann sind 30 Minuten schnell erreicht.


----------



## toschi (27. Juli 2009)

Angeblich standen nur zwei Transportgondeln zur Verfügung, auf Anfrage warum nicht weitere eingeschleust werden hieß es die sind in Reparatur, sie hingen aber in der Rückhaltung  ich empfand es als Ausrede 
Kuppelbare Seilbahnen sind hier sehr flexibel, das sollte besser genutzt werden.
Das warten auf die Bikes hat genervt, gerade im Hinblick das bei Stundenkarten eben die Zeit zählt, unnötige Wartezeiten sind immer schlecht fürs Image.

Und nochmal für das Personal, ladet die Bikes bitte im Wechsel vorwärts und rückwärts, es ist nicht lustig oben mit verbogenen Bremshebeln, abgeknickten Zügen, zerkratzen Armaturen oder gar halb abgerissenen Bremsleitungen anzukommen.

Um die Mittagszeit war ein höheres Aufkommen an einfachen Bergfahrten für Fussgänger, aber keine wirkliche Schlange.

Nachdem die letzten Tage vor Eröffnung gezimmert wurde was das Zeug hält bin ich davon ausgegangen das es in der Woche nach der Eröffnung auch weitergeht, weit gefehlt, da hat sich ja nix weiter getan, Urlaub? Krank?, was ist los wars das jetzt?


----------



## Resendisback (27. Juli 2009)

Herr Fuhrmann und co. wahren aufm Rennen, daher denke ich, wurde auch nicht gezimmert. Immer mit der Ruhe


----------



## dex92 (28. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen!
Zum Thema Biketransport ist uns letzte Woche Montag das selbe erfahren.3x4Stunden Karten gekauft und nur 4 Abfahrten geschafft.Es hieß an dem Tag das es einen grossen Monsterrolleransturm gibt und das man mit 20-30min Wartezeit rechnen muss.Aber das wurde uns oben gesagt,quasi nach dem Bezahlen.4 Fahrgestelle hingen oben dumm rum.Monsterrolleransturm?Reperatur?Fast.Keine TÜV-Abnahme haben die Teile.Aber Hauptsache der Rubel rollt und man darf warten.Naja,ich will hier nicht übertreiben.Aber als wir uns zu Feierabend ganz sachlich beschweren wollten,trafen wir auf einen "höflichen" Mitarbeiter dem wir die Sache schilderten.Seine Antwort:Und was wollt ihr inner Stunde?50 Abfahrten?

Thema Diebstahl sollte man sich Gedanken machen.Seilbahnmitarbeiter sahen an dem Tag gut ausgelastet aus.
Zu den fertigen Strecken gibt es kaum negatives zu sagen.Vermisse allerdings Kurven.Startturm und Battery sind schön gezimmert.Eine Shore Landung stimmt allerdings voll nicht...Meine Frage:Läuft der Biketransport jetzt sauber?Will Mittwoch hin.Mache es davon abhängig....
Gruss...


----------



## jaamaa (28. Juli 2009)

Wir wollten eigentlich heute auch nach Braunlage, haben das aber erst einmal nach den doch nicht sehr erfreulichen Rückmeldungen gecancelt.

Streß in Form von langen Wartezeiten, Beschädigungen oder sogar der Gedanke an Verlust muß ich mir nicht antun. Soll ja eigentlich ein schöner Tag sein. Verstehe ich aber auch nicht, warum das nicht funktioniert.

Und wenn man dann, wie von meinem Vorredner, bei sachliche Kritik noch eine nicht ganz so höfliche Bemerkung bekommt, frage ich mich ob wirklich bereit bin für diese Dienstleistung Geld zu bezahlen.

Ich kenne das allerdings auch aus dem Winter. Am WE 45 min Wartezeit an der Mittelstation und unten werden munter Tageskarten verkauft. Späteres öffnen des Kassenhäuschens (über 30 min ), weil die Mitarbeiter noch die Treppen von Schnee räumen mußten, habe ich auch schon erlebt. Dafür wird einem bei Feierabend auf die Minute genau die Tür  der Absperrung vor der Nase zu gehauen.
Das kann es nun doch wirklich nicht sein.

Ich denke der Park mit seinen Strecken braucht einfach Zeit um sich zu entwickeln, aber das Einfachste, nämlich den Service, sollte man schon ab den ersten Tag bieten.


----------



## sh0rt (28. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich denke der Park mit seinen Strecken braucht einfach Zeit um sich zu entwickeln, aber das Einfachste, nämlich den Service, sollte man schon ab den ersten Tag bieten.



Sehe ich auch so, ich war am Eröffnungs-Sonntag dort und habe nie länger als ein Transportgestell(~3-5min) auf mein Bike gewartet i.d.R. war es sogar vor mir da. Das Personal war super nett und oben wurde kontrolliert, ob man das passende Schildchen am Rad zum Ausweis hat, bis man sich kennt, so nach 3 - 5x fahren.

Vielleicht muss man "unter der Woche", wo eigentlich nicht so viele Biker kommen einfach nochmal die Mitarbeiter etwas bearbeiten, damit auch dann guter Service geboten wird. Denn am Eröffnungswochenende fand ich es echt gut.

Am Ende würde ich dir auf jedenfall empfehlen selber ein Bild zu machen...

30min warten, da wäre ich auch nicht glücklich drüber wie dex schreibt. Ich denke 5 - 10min sollten es bei "normalen Verkehr" höchstens sein.


----------



## toschi (28. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Herr Fuhrmann und co. wahren aufm Rennen, daher denke ich, wurde auch nicht gezimmert. Immer mit der Ruhe


Oh, mit der Ruhe habe ich kein Problem.
Dein Engagement für den Park in allen Ehren, find ich gut das Du es so gepusht hast, was ja nicht ganz uneigennützig ist , aber ich gehe davon aus das Du auch schon in anderen Bikeparks warst. Braunlage muss schon einen Vergleich fürchten wenn man den Anspruch erhebt der größte Bikepark in Deutschland zu werden, man sollte sich zumindestens sputen und daran arbeiten sonst ist bald Oktober.
Ehrlich gesagt halte ich die Eröffnung nach den nun vergangenen zwei Wochenenden als zu verfrüht, es gibt zwar Pläne die anderen Strecken zu bauen, man sieht aber keine Bautätigkeiten. Man wollte unbedingt noch in der Ferienzeit aufmachen und die Finanzspritze mitnehmen.

Bei der Eröffnungsrede wurde auch gesagt das Vorschläge und Kritik sehr willkommen ist und auch erwartet werden, schade nur das der Betreiber hier seit dem 21. July nicht mehr gepostet hat und keine Stellung bezieht, seit dem gibt es hier über 100 Beiträge mit Kritik und Vorschlägen.


----------



## berkel (28. Juli 2009)

Ich war am So da und mich hat der Biketransport auch gestört. Zum einen ist mir die fragliche Diebstahlsicherheit beim abstellen der Bikes in der "Wartehalle" aufgefallen. Zum anderen ist das Warten auf die Bikes nervig, da die Bikes ja immer nur schubweise mit dem nächsten Transportgestell befördert werden. Wir (4 Leute) hatten es dann ein paar mal, dass nur 3 von unseren Bikes mit einem Gestell kamen und wir dann noch auf das 4. Bike längere Zeit warten mussten.

Für eine gemischte Beförderung von Wanderern und Bikern finde ich eine Lösung wie z.B. in Lenzerheide besser, wo je ein Bike außen an den Gondeln, oben mit dem Vorderrad eingehängt und unten mit dem Hinterrad in einen Bügel geklemmt wird (vom Biker selbst). Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier technisch möglich wäre. Die Transportgestelle finde ich nur für einen reinen Bikepark Betrieb sinnvoll, wo dann immer abwechselnd Gondel und Transportgestell eingehängt sind.


----------



## Ebbe (28. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich kenne das allerdings auch aus dem Winter. Am WE 45 min Wartezeit an der Mittelstation und unten werden munter Tageskarten verkauft.



Naja, da muss ich doch mal die Wurmberg-Seilbahn in Schutz nehmen. Diese Wartezeiten hat man nur an Ausnahmetagen im Winter. Im letzten Winter waren es  zwei oder drei Wochenenden, wo der Harz wirklich außergewöhnlich stark besucht war. Das war aber auch schon vorher deutlich abzusehen. Wenn man selbst dann auch gerade an diesen Wochenenden hinfährt, ist das nun einmal so. Dann fährt man eben mehr Nordhanglift (wenn der geöffnet ist) oder von vornerein statt Abfahrt einfach Langlauf. Oder man traut sich auch mal an einem Wochenende ohne strahlenden Sonnenschein in den Harz. Ansonsten, die Begeisterung der Leute wäre wohl noch geringer, wenn sie statt länger zu warten, unten gar keine Karten mehr bekämen.


----------



## FreefallRLC (28. Juli 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Naja ich hab zwar keine 30 Minuten auf mein Rad gewartet aber das mit dem "RATZFATZ" konnte ich auch nicht sehen, die haben immer erst auf eine Transportgondel gewartet und wenn die erst 5 Gondeln nach deiner kommt wartest du halt schon mal ein paar Minuten. Wenn dann noch Roller in die erste Transportgondel kommen wartest du halt auf die nächste und dann sind 30 Minuten schnell erreicht.



Ja, ich denke mal, wenn viele Rollerfahrer da sind, kann es mit den Gondeln schon sehr eng werden. Da muss vielleicht noch was überlegt werden.
Mit dem recht unachtsamen einladen der Räder muss wohl auch noch was getan werden. Die Gondeln haben ja Halterungen für die Vorderräder und können versetzt gestellt werden. In der Praxis muss das nur auch ordentlich gemacht werden. Ich denke das Seilbahnpersonal ist daran gewöhnt die  (eh verschrammelten) Roller einfach nebeneinander und übereinander in die Gondeln zu schmeissen. Das geht natürlich mit Bikes nicht. Zum einen verhaken die sich viel eher (Mein Schaltzug hat auch ne Macke abbekommen) und zum anderengeht es nicht an dass man da ständig Kratzer und Macken an tausende Euro teure bikes bekommt.
Aber alles in allem will ich nicht meckern. Die Leute waren alle supernett und Kritik und Vorschläge scheinen überall auch gehört zu werden. Der Park und auch der Transport muss sich ja erst mal einfahren. Denke das ist alles Gewöhnungssache. Bisher hatten die ja nur mal mit einzelnen bikes zu tun und sonst nur die roller oder skier. Mit denen muss man natürlich weit weniger vorsichtig umgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (28. Juli 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> ... zum anderengeht es nicht an dass man da ständig Kratzer und Macken an tausende Euro teure bikes bekommt.



Wobei man beim Tranportieren Kratzer in Kauf nehmen muß. Wenn man in Skigebieten die Bikes mit in die Gondel nimmt, bei Großraumgondeln lehnen dann mehrere Bikes aneinander, bleibt es nicht aus, dass da mal ein Pedal am Rahmen lang schrappt.
Vorsichtig umgehen sollte das Personal trotzdem mit den Bikes und gerade beim Ausladen sollte man dann nicht am Bike zerren wenn es irgendwo hängen bleibt.


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Juli 2009)

ohhh man....Eigentlich wollten wir mit 8-10 Leuten am Samstag vorbeischauen...aber die letzten Seiten haben so geschockt,das wir doch wieder nach Willingen fahren.
Vielleicht läufts ja nächstes Jahr besser.....
Aber wir haben keine Lust 150km zu fahren,für 4-6 Abfahrten.30min am Lift warten,kenn ich noch von Winterberg.

Hoffe man liest hier demnächst wieder positivere Sachen


----------



## Resendisback (28. Juli 2009)

Wissen tu ich es zwar nicht, aber ich glaube das es weitaus schwerer ist zu managen als es aussieht. 
Wie vom Betreiber schon geschrieben, kann man die Bikes auch nicht direkt an die Gondel hängen. 
War an den Eröffnungstagen leider nicht im Park. Aber da es ja noch einige Transportgondeln gibt 
hat man ja gesehen, hangen ja alle unten. Ich denke, hätte man diese benutzen können, wären sie 
eingehangen gewesen, da ja ein Post kam, warum diese nicht eingehängt wurden. Für den Berg und 
die Seilbahn ist es noch Neuland und der Betreiber wird sich sicherlich nochmal melden. Aber dauerhaft 
vorm PC sitzen kann er ja auch nicht. Daher meinte ich abwarten. Es wird bestimmt eine Antwort kommen, 
dass die Vorschläge angekommen und evt. auch schon behoben oder in arbeit sind.


----------



## namroN (28. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wir wollten eigentlich heute auch nach Braunlage, haben das aber erst einmal nach den doch nicht sehr erfreulichen Rückmeldungen gecancelt.
> 
> Streß in Form von langen Wartezeiten, Beschädigungen oder sogar der Gedanke an Verlust muß ich mir nicht antun. Soll ja eigentlich ein schöner Tag sein. Verstehe ich aber auch nicht, warum das nicht funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Die Wartezeiten waren eigentlich nur bis ca. 12 so schlimm wegen den Monsterrollern, im anschluß ging es recht fix.

Edit:

"Aber da es ja noch einige Transportgondeln gibt 
hat man ja gesehen, hangen ja alle unten. Ich denke, hätte man diese benutzen können, wären sie 
eingehangen gewesen, da ja ein Post kam, warum diese nicht eingehängt wurden."

Uns wurde gesagt wir sollen eben einfach mal rücksicht nehmen, es wollen schließlich nicht nur wir auf den Berg, difekt nach dieser Aussage kamen aber auch erstmal 3-4 Leergondeln  Aber sowas muss eben der Betreiber selbst ans Personal weitergeben, für die ist es eben Neuland und es kann ja eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## toschi (28. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Wissen tu ich es zwar nicht, aber ich glaube das es weitaus schwerer ist zu managen als es aussieht...


Is klar, ich weis es ja auch nicht, der Betreiber weis es aber, daher wäre es schön lesen zu können woran es lag das am Eröffnungstag nahezu alle Transportgondeln zur Verfügung standen und letztes Wochenende nicht, TÜV? ASU?

Verlangt ja keiner das er ständig online ist, aber in der Woche wird es ja wohl eine freie halbe Stunde für die Kundenpflege geben.

So jetzt ist aber genug von mir, die noch nicht dagewesenen sollten sich erstmal selbst einen Eindruck verschaffen, manches klingt dramatischer als es ist .


----------



## Joey1974 (28. Juli 2009)

Das wird sich auf Dauer sicherlich einspielen. Ich würde mir zunächst mal zwei Dinge wünschen. 

1. Den Zutritt zur Halle mit den Rädern so begrenzen, dass keine Bikes wegkommen können.

2. Die Bikes in der Reihenfolge hochschicken wie auch die Biker in den Gondeln hochfahren (z.B. so wie im Hahnenklee)

Hab so am Rande was von einer Kombikarte für die drei Bikeparks Schulenberg, Hahnenklee und Wurmberg gehört - das wär natürlich auch ne feine Sache


----------



## dex92 (28. Juli 2009)

Tjo,sowie es aussieht kann man immer noch mit langen Wartezeiten rechnen.Nach meinem Post kamen ja nur ähnliche Posts.Wissen die Jungs vom Verleih nix oder irgendwelche locals ob jetzt alle Transportgestelle fahren?


----------



## FreefallRLC (28. Juli 2009)

Joey1974 schrieb:


> Hab so am Rande was von einer Kombikarte für die drei Bikeparks Schulenberg, Hahnenklee und Wurmberg gehört - das wär natürlich auch ne feine Sache



Das letzte was ich zu dem Thema gehört habe war, dass es wohl eine Kooperation zischen Hahnenklee Und Braunlage angedacht ist. Schulenberg hat sich wohl, auch in Sachen Streckenpflege, ausgeklinkt.


----------



## toschi (28. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub Streckenpflege kann man auch nicht einfach so übertragen, das sollten dann doch eher die sein die den Park regelmässig nutzen -gegen entsprechenden Ausgleich natürlich- oder Personal welches selber fährt bzw. in der Lage ist das Ganze abzuschätzen.
Ist halt nicht wie Rasen mähen auf dem Sportplatz, obwohl, da gibt es auch Künstler .

Den Zusammenschluss der drei Niedersächsischen Parks kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, Schulenberg ist soweit ich weis privat und das Hahnenklee zur Wurmbergbahn gehört wäre mir auch neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2009)

Moin,

die Gondeln sind jetzt meines Wissens abgenommen und alle im Einsatz. Somit dürften sich auch die Wartezeiten an der Seilbahn erledigt haben!

Am Eröffnungswochenende hat das ja mit allen Gondeln prima geklappt. Also nicht einfach wegbleiben sondern herkommen und selbst ein Bild von machen.

Ich probiere es gleich mal aus!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## jaamaa (28. Juli 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> Naja, da muss ich doch mal die Wurmberg-Seilbahn in Schutz nehmen. Diese Wartezeiten hat man nur an Ausnahmetagen im Winter. Im letzten Winter waren es  zwei oder drei Wochenenden, wo der Harz wirklich außergewöhnlich stark besucht war. Das war aber auch schon vorher deutlich abzusehen. Wenn man selbst dann auch gerade an diesen Wochenenden hinfährt, ist das nun einmal so. Dann fährt man eben mehr Nordhanglift (wenn der geöffnet ist) oder von vornerein statt Abfahrt einfach Langlauf. Oder man traut sich auch mal an einem Wochenende ohne strahlenden Sonnenschein in den Harz. Ansonsten, die Begeisterung der Leute wäre wohl noch geringer, wenn sie statt länger zu warten, unten gar keine Karten mehr bekämen.



Langlauf??? Vielleicht in 15 Jahren mal!


----------



## daniel07 (28. Juli 2009)

also an sich find ich das gondelsystem auch gut. aber der umgang mit den bikes? naja. würd mein bike lieber selbst in die gondel stellen.
sicher war am eröffnungstag ne menge los aber solche kratzer am lenker müssen nicht sein.






sorry für das schlechte handy foto.


----------



## FreefallRLC (28. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht könnte darüber nachgedacht werden, dass jeder sein bike selbst verladen kann. In Hahnenklee ist es ja auch so. So kann sich hinterher keiner beschweren. Und den Betrieb Aufhalten sollt´s auch nicht, denke ich.


----------



## Riding-Rick (28. Juli 2009)

@ alle Nörgler: Dann kurbelt doch einfach auf den Berg hoch:

1. keine Wartezeiten an der Seilbahn,
2. das Bike kann nicht geklaut werden,
3. das Bike wird nicht zerkratzt oder beschädigt,
4. man spart sich das Geld für die teure Karte,
5. man muss sich nicht mit dem unfreundlichen Personal rumärgern,
6. und man muss nicht so ewig lange in diesen stickigen Gondeln sitzen, die Fahrt nervt ja sowieso auch!

Hat doch nur Vorteile....!!! 

Diese ganze Mießmacherei hier geht mir echt auf die Nerven und mir ist´s auch egal dass ich mir jetzt sicherlich keine Freunde mache!


----------



## JanikF. (28. Juli 2009)

wer über solche Kratzer jammert der sollte wirklich lieber bergauffahren oder am besten gleich den Sport wechseln. Sicher ist es irgendwo ärgerlich aber sowas muss man in Kauf nehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel07 (28. Juli 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> wer über solche Kratzer jammert der sollte wirklich lieber bergauffahren oder am besten gleich den Sport wechseln.




ja du hast ja recht, der lenker war halt neu, und der kratzer nicht von mir. und sowas ist dann immer weniger schön. aber wenn man das liftpersonal drei mal ermahnt, sie sollen die bikes nicht mit den bremshebeln gegen das gitter lehnen, denk ich nicht, dass man alles so leichtfertig hinnehmen muss.


----------



## ILJA (28. Juli 2009)

naja kratzer an anbauteilen sind ja wurst. Aber wenn an Rahmen und Gabel was ist senkt das ja den Wiederverkaufswert, und das ist vielen nicht unbedingt egal. Wenns beim Fahren passiert ist man halt selber Schuld, wäre ja vermeidbar gewesen. Darum sollte es beim Transport eigentlich auch vermeidbar sein. Alternativ hätte man die bikes ja auch einfach am Sattel hängend transportieren können. Dann hätte man für eine Transport"gondel" nur nen 2m langes Stahlrohr an die Seilklemme schweißen müssen^^.
Aber naja, wer weiss was am Kaffehorst oder am Nordhang noch geplant wird, da ist dann Schleppliftenderweise jeder selbst für seinen Biketransport verantwortlich.


----------



## Fetzi * (28. Juli 2009)

@ riding rick : toller beitrag , passt leider nicht in die signatur ....

es geht hier darum das tageskarten verkauft werden/wurden bikes ne halbe stunde rumstanden weil nur 3 transportgondeln in betrieb waren , und als auskunft vom fahrdienstleiter zu hören war " mann müsse auch auf die fussgänger rücksicht nehmen " jedoch kamen nur in jeder 3. kabine kunden ( inkl. biker ) den berg hoch !

ABER !

das war das 2. wochenende mit vielen Bikern , und das erste bei schönem Wetter , da kann das mal passieren .

UND ! 

ca 30 min nach unserer beschwerde hatte man genügend transportgondeln in betrieb um in einem angemessenen zeitrahmen die radelnde kundschaft zu bedienen .


ich finde die ausdrucksweise einiger post derart daneben , wie sollen leute verbesserungen vornehmen , wenn ihr es nicht einmal schafft sachlich zu bleiben .

und übrigens , in winterberg wartet ihr mit bike 45 min ... 
hauptsache meckern !


so denn , fahr da trotzdem wieder hin 

Fetzi


edit : zum thema kratzer 
 mir egal , is ein bergabfahrrad , nach nem jahr fällt das nicht mehr auf


----------



## berkel (28. Juli 2009)

Riding-Rick schrieb:


> @ alle Nörgler: Dann kurbelt doch einfach auf den Berg hoch:
> 
> 1. keine Wartezeiten an der Seilbahn,
> 2. das Bike kann nicht geklaut werden,
> ...



Mach ich auch gerne.

Dem Liftbetreiber nützt es nur nichts wenn die Biker weg bleiben weil sie wo anders ein besseres Angebot finden. Und so sollten die kritischen Posts (zu Transport und Strecken) verstanden werden, dass man erkennt wo es Verbesserungspotential gibt. Besonders Biker die von weiter anreisen, werden es sich zweimal überlegen, ob sie noch einen Versuch wagen, wenn der erste Besuch nicht die Erwartungen erfüllt hat.
Ich bin z.B. aus Gewohnheit regelmäßig in ein Skigebiet gefahren, bis mich die oft schlecht präparierten Pisten genervt haben. Daraufhin habe ich ein anderes Skigebiet ausprobiert, mit immer bestens präparierten Pisten. Das Ergebnis ist, dass ich nie wieder in das alte Skigebiet fahren werde, selbst wenn sie die Pistenpräparierung mittlererweile in den Griff bekommen haben sollten.


----------



## Resendisback (28. Juli 2009)

Riding-Rick schrieb:


> @ alle Nörgler: Dann kurbelt doch einfach auf den Berg hoch:
> 
> 1. keine Wartezeiten an der Seilbahn,
> 2. das Bike kann nicht geklaut werden,
> ...





Geht doch. Endlich hat es mal wer ausgesprochen. Das Ihr alle am
nörgeln seid, heisst im Endeffekt ja nur das Ihr verdammt gerne hier 
fahren wollt. Aber statt Leute zu vergraulen, was ja nun gelungen ist,
sollten sich die die noch nicht hier wahren, selbst ein Bild von machen.

Fetzi, danke das auch du merkst wie hier manche derart daneben sind...


@"Wissen die Jungs vom Verleih nix ob jetzt alle Transportgestelle fahren? "

Ich war heute gute 5 Stunden fahren. Waren heute so um die 8 Fahrer aufm Berg. Die Transportgondeln, 
die auch am Wochenende unten in der Station waren, wurden ziemlich zerlegt, umgebaut und repariert.
-Und warum? Für UNS Fahrer!
Also verstehe ich nicht warum es von manchen ins lächerliche gezogen werden muss, voll daneben sowas. 

Die Leute, die am bauen sind, pennen nicht! Denkt Ihr die rennen, nachdem 2 Strecken fertig sind weg und machen nichts mehr? 
Heute wurden beim unteren DH, auf die Shores Hasendraht drüber gezogen (nicht komplett, da der bestellte Rest noch ankommen muss).
Es wurde eine vorerst neue Linie abgesteckt, da der viele Schlamm das fahren unmöglich gemacht hat. Nach dem Freeride/Slopestyle entsteht 
gerade wieder etwas neues, dort wurde eine neue Trasse angelegt. 
Wer mitbauen/helfen will - schreibt mir einfach eine private Nachricht und Ihr seid dabei. Wer nörgelt es dauert zu lange, einfach melden! 

Warum sieht man sonst nichts ? Weil Ihr/Wir alle vorne runter fahren!
Neben der Monsterrollerstrecke wurde mit Bagger und co. ein paar hundert Meter einer neuen Strecke gezogen.

So dramatisch, auch mit dem Transport, wie es zum glück einige gemerkt habt, ist es nicht. 
Bestimmt werden zum Wochenende noch ein paar eingehängt - grobe Vermutung!
Lasst den Bikepark nächstes Jahr erstmal komplett fertig sein, wenn die neue Saison beginnt. 
Bin gespannt was die Leute dann noch sagen


----------



## schotti65 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich war war heut auch da.

(@resendisback: wer warst Du denn? Der aus BS, haben wir gesprochen? selber: Viper Casco Helm, gelber Rucksack, graues Canyon Torque FR. Und _schickes _braun oranges Berliner Freireiter Shirt)

Ums vorweg zu sagen: die Logistik vom Biketransport find ich auch optimierungswürdig. Heute war eigentlich fast nix los, die Gondel braucht (nur) 15 Min., und ich hab nochmal bis zu 13 Min. aufs Bike warten müssen (normal: ca. 5 Min.). Eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm im Schnitt, aber wenn dann noch die Personengondeln leer sind, ärgert man sich. Naja.
Mir konnte auch keiner erklären, warum man beim _rausgehen_ die Liftkarte nochmal ranhalten muss.

War nur auf der Freeride Strecke unterwegs, ich glaub 6 oder 7 mal.

Ich fand die Strecke ganz schön anspruchsvoll. Hat ein paar Mal gedauert, bis ich (fast) alle Northshores gesprungen bin. Roadgap war Nogo (>1,50 ins flat wenn mans nicht schafft).
Startsprung mal klein, mal mittel, zum Schluss mittel mit Schmackes, alter Schwede, so weit bin ich noch nie geflogen!
Für die "Schotter-Doubles" war ich zu langsam, der letzte Double (Graben) ging dann mit viel Anlauf.
Die untere Hälfte sind hauptsächlich konditionszehrende Wurzeln, sehr fein.

(Warum erzähl ich das alles - für die ganzen Berliner, die mitlesen )

Zum Schluß kam ich noch ins plaudern mit netten 2 Jungs vom Bauteam, die waren ziemlich offen bzgl. Verbesserungsvorschläge Streckenbau.

Fazit: Auf jeden Fall Wiederholungsbedarf! Könnte mich allein an der einen Linie locker noch nen Tag aufhalten. Für blutige Anfänger nicht ganz so geeignet, finde ich. Das gilt natürlich nur für die Freeride Linie.
Ich bin drauf gespannt, wenn alles fertig ist und komm spätestens dann wieder!


----------



## Resendisback (28. Juli 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ich war war heut auch da.
> 
> (@resendisback: wer warst Du denn? Der aus BS, haben wir gesprochen? selber: Viper Casco Helm, gelber Rucksack, graues Canyon Torque FR. Und _schickes _braun oranges Berliner Freireiter Shirt)
> 
> ...



Hehe, dürfte dich gesehen haben, aber sind bestimmt immer aneinander vorbeigefahren, 
da wir nicht miteinander gesprochen haben. War der mit dem weißen TroyLeeDesign Trikot 
(waren heute 2 unterwegs, aber der andere hatte ein Trek 88) , blauschwarzen Giant Glory 09
 und ab und an mit Helmkamera am Kopf. Bin Meist die Freeride heute. Halt mittlerer Drop dann 
runter rechts inne Freeride, übern Roadgap und unten wieder auffe "Stein DH" Piste nach links 
gewechselt und dann wieder von DH nach Mittelstation auffe Freeride. War so ziemlich ganzen 
Tag gleiche Linie. Morgen gehts wieder los. War ein absolut geiler Tag heute.


----------



## Ebbe (28. Juli 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> sicher war am eröffnungstag ne menge los aber solche kratzer am lenker müssen nicht sein.



Was beschwerst Du Dich bei dem Lenker?  Normale Aluminium-Lenker sind nur eloxiert. Da wäre derartiges nicht passiert. Dein Lenker hat zusätzlich noch einen Dekorlack, und dann auch noch als Glanzlack. Dieser ist um ein Vielfaches empfindlicher als eine Eloxierung und zerkratzt schon unter ansonsten als alltäglich betrachteten Berührungen. Hier liegt der Mangel wohl eher in der fehlenden Tauglichkeit einer derartigen Lackierung für den MTB-Einsatz. Das ist so, wie wenn ich für den Winter Ski kaufen würde, die zwar toll aussehen aber schon beim normalen Einstecken in die Seilbahnhalterung Schaden nehmen.

Probleme wie abgeknickte Züge  oder auch große Kratzer etc. bei "normal empfindlichen" Rädern sind da was anderes...


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Juli 2009)

nun kommt mal wieder runter.....

ICH wäre auch angepisst!
Das Kratzer usw bei dem Sport dazugehören,das sehen wir alle ein.
Aber es ist schon ein Unterschied,ob es von einem Sturz kommt,den man selbst verschuldet hat,oder von IRGENDJEMANDEN der die Bikes rücksichtslos zusammenschiebt.
Und er sagte ja auch das der Lenker NEU war,das machts natürlich für den Betroffenen noch schlimmer.
Die Teile sind schon teuer genug,und ich geh mal auch davon aus das die Meisten hart arbeiten gehen,damit sie sich solche Sachen leisten können.Nicht alle bekommen die Sachen geschenkt,oder gesponsert......


----------



## Resendisback (28. Juli 2009)

Ändern kann mans nun auch nicht mehr. Da brauchen wir jetzt nicht wieder weitere 5 Seiten für diskutieren. 
Der Betreiber liest mit und wird den Angestellten schon gesagt haben das es so nicht mehr geht,
falls der Kratzer überhaupt davon kam..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (28. Juli 2009)

Ich denke einige wissen nicht so recht was sie hier schreiben. Entweder wurde das Bike von Papi gesponsert oder ihnen ist eh alles s...... egal.

Es ist doch völlig nebensächlich ob ein lackierter Lenker schneller zerkratzt als ein eloxierter. Die Frage ist vielmehr durch was wurde er zerkratzt. 
Damit wären wir beim eigentlichen Problem, der mangelnden Sorgfalt beim Umgang mit fremden Eigentum. Ist aber auch ein allgemeines Problem der Gesellschaft.

Kann ja jeder selber entscheiden, wie er es handhabt, nur sollte man es auch respektieren, wenn einem sowas wiederfahren ist und er sich diesbezüglich vielleicht auch mal kritisch äußert.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2009)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> @ riding rick : toller beitrag , passt leider nicht in die signatur ....
> 
> es geht hier darum das tageskarten verkauft werden/wurden bikes ne halbe stunde rumstanden weil nur 3 transportgondeln in betrieb waren , und als auskunft vom fahrdienstleiter zu hören war " mann müsse auch auf die fussgänger rücksicht nehmen " jedoch kamen nur in jeder 3. kabine kunden ( inkl. biker ) den berg hoch !
> 
> ...




Es waren ja leider die meisten Gondeln noch gesperrt!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ich war war heut auch da.
> 
> (@resendisback: wer warst Du denn? Der aus BS, haben wir gesprochen? selber: Viper Casco Helm, gelber Rucksack, graues Canyon Torque FR. Und _schickes _braun oranges Berliner Freireiter Shirt)
> 
> ...




Hi,

es waren ja noch immer nicht alle Transportgondeln im Betrieb. Die waren aber heute dabei diese umzubauen, und selbst der Verantwortliche für Seilbahnbetrieb und Bikepark war vor Ort um sich ein Bild davon zu machen. Ich habe selbst kurz mit ihm gesprochen.

Er liest übrigens interessiert hier mit, nur fehlt wohl ein wenig die Zeit um hier auf alle Anliegen direkt einzugehen.

Und die Strecke hat mich heute auch ganz schön geschlaucht, war anschließend ganz schön kaputt und hab glaube ich Muskelkater in den Waden!

Ach ja, und auf mein Bike hab ich ca. 10 Minuten gewartet!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Resendisback (28. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es waren ja noch immer nicht alle Transportgondeln im Betrieb. Die waren aber heute dabei diese umzubauen, und selbst der Verantwortliche für Seilbahnbetrieb und Bikepark war vor Ort um sich ein Bild davon zu machen. Ich habe selbst kurz mit ihm gesprochen.
> 
> ...



Oh!! Guck da!! Ein YETI!! 

Obwohl heute nur wenige Transportgondeln drin waren.. habe ich max. 10-12min gewartet. Das war dann als auch um die 10 Monsterroller davor waren. 
Aber wenn man dann mehr Gondeln einhängt dürfts ab jetzt am Wochenende bei großen Ansturm gut funktionieren.


----------



## heyho (28. Juli 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Mir konnte auch keiner erklären, warum man beim _rausgehen_ die Liftkarte nochmal ranhalten muss.



Ganz einfach: Man kann auch (zumindest mit Ski, mit Radl war ich noch nicht dort) an der Mittelstation zusteigen...dort werden aber die Karten nicht kontrolliert. Ergo muss an der Bergstation konrtrolliert werden, sonst könnt man ja schwarz mitfahren


----------



## burn (28. Juli 2009)

Hmm das macht Sinn, hatte mich auch schon gefragt was das soll...


----------



## Resendisback (29. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5808772"]Freeride Bikepark Braunlage on Vimeo[/ame]

Kleines Video der Freeride und teils DH. 
Und ja, beim Roadgap zu langsam :]

Falls die Frage kommt. Is eine Hero GoPro 5.


----------



## FreefallRLC (29. Juli 2009)

Nettes video. Man sieht ja aber echt schon dass die Stecke sich mehr ein/aus gefahren hat. Ich war das letzte mal noch vor der Eröffung da. Wetterbedingt bisher noch nicht wieder. Seitdem hat sich wieder viel getan. Naja, dieses Wochenende wieder. ^^


----------



## MichaH2 (29. Juli 2009)

Video ist ja qualitativ echt gut! Hätte ich von einer Hero GoPro nicht erwartet, ich glaub die sollte ich mir auch mal kaufen 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (29. Juli 2009)

Ist ja schon wieder recht trocken


----------



## FreefallRLC (29. Juli 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Ist ja schon wieder recht trocken



Muss sich jetzt nur so bis zum WoE so halten


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juli 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Muss sich jetzt nur so bis zum WoE so halten



Ich muss Medikamente nehmen und noch ne Woche länger warten ://// Ist VIEL schlimmer...bestimmt regnets wieder wenn ich gesund bin


----------



## Resendisback (29. Juli 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Video ist ja qualitativ echt gut! Hätte ich von einer Hero GoPro nicht erwartet, ich glaub die sollte ich mir auch mal kaufen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Musste dann aber auch gut Rendern  
Am Ende haste aber ein feines Video. Das Ding is schon top.
Werde dann jetz wieder rüber fahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich
ja heute.


----------



## namroN (29. Juli 2009)

Das kann ruhig länger trocken bleiben, wir schauen wohl nun öfter vorbei


----------



## FreefallRLC (29. Juli 2009)

Jau. Bei dem Mistwetter hatt ich wenig Lust auf rutschige Schlammschlacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Juli 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Video ist ja qualitativ echt gut! Hätte ich von einer Hero GoPro nicht erwartet, ich glaub die sollte ich mir auch mal kaufen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Wenn de eine willst sag bescheid. kann ich dir für nen guten Preis besorgen


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (29. Juli 2009)

interresant mal die line von nem local zu sehen. Wenn meine Eltern mitmachen komm ich bald auch mal wieder vorbei.... Ist halt schon ne relativ lange Strecke aus Düsseldorf


----------



## MichaH2 (29. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Musste dann aber auch gut Rendern
> Am Ende haste aber ein feines Video. Das Ding is schon top.
> Werde dann jetz wieder rüber fahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich
> ja heute.




Eher nicht, bin ca. 300 Km entfernt im Büro, hab aber grade ne Runde mit dem Rennrad gedreht, 30 Km in 49 Min. Mit Umziehen, Duschen etc. 1:15h. fast ein neuer Rekord für mich. Naja, kann halt nicht jeder so ein Glück haben und 100m von der Liftstation weg arbeiten..

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Resendisback (29. Juli 2009)

Stimmt wohl. Nur fall ich für die nächste Woche auch aus, ich bedanke mich beim Baumstamm nach dem Drop.


----------



## EWO (29. Juli 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wenn de eine willst sag bescheid. kann ich dir für nen guten Preis besorgen



was ist ein guter preis bei dir?


----------



## toschi (30. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> ...Kleines Video der Freeride und teils DH...


Ähm, warum lässt Du denn zweidrittel der Strecke aus und ballerst auf dem Fahrweg runter?


----------



## Resendisback (30. Juli 2009)

Damit Du fragen kannst


----------



## William Foster (30. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Kleines Video der Freeride und teils DH.



Ich dachte, der Trend geht eher zum Breitbild als hochkant. Kamera evtl. um 90° drehen?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ähm, warum lässt Du den zweidrittel der Strecke aus und ballerst auf dem Fahrweg runter?



Sonst schafft er konditionell nicht mehr als 3 Abfahrten pro Tag!


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Juli 2009)

EWO schrieb:


> was ist ein guter preis bei dir?



kommt jetzt darauf an was du haben willst,

sag mal die Version, ob mit Speicherkarte, akkus oder batterien und ob du noch halter für lenker oder Rahmen bräuchtest.

Dann kann ich dir nen Preis sagen

Bitte dann per PM schreiben

kannst ja mal bei www.ridedown-shop.de gucken. Die Preise sind allerdings VK Preise

Gruß
Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (30. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ähm, warum lässt Du den zweidrittel der Strecke aus und ballerst auf dem Fahrweg runter?



hehe. Naja, ich denke der spassigere Teil ist noch der obere Teil. Und, wegen dem vielen Regen die letzten Tage, könnt ich mir vorstellen dass der untere Teil recht schlammig und anstrengend zu fahren war.
Naja, kein Regen die letzten Tage. Und bis Sa. scheint es zu halten. Endlich. Bin am Sa auf jeden Fall da ^^


----------



## toschi (30. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Damit Du fragen kannst


Die Frage war ernst gemeint, aber wie ich sehe möchtest Du nicht darüber sprechen .


----------



## JanikF. (30. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Die Frage war ernst gemeint, aber wie ich sehe möchtest Du nicht darüber sprechen .



die Sprünge die dort stehen sind so wie sie jetzt sind nicht wirklich springbar, vom Schwung her.... genauso wie das ding 50m bevor er auf den weg fährt...


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. Juli 2009)

Seh ich das richtig, dass es da fast nur geradeaus runter geht?


----------



## Joey1974 (30. Juli 2009)

Das liegt glaube ich nur an deiner leichten Sehschwäche 

@Resendisback

Hast du was mit dem Fahrradverleih unten an der Seilbahn zu tun? Wenn ja, kann man in dem Shop auch Schutzausrüstung für Kinder leihen?

Brauche eine Protektorenjacke, Full-Face Helm, Knieschoner für einen 1.40 m großen, schanken Jungen. Wollte Samstag oder Sonntag kommen.

LG
Joey


----------



## Resendisback (30. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Die Frage war ernst gemeint, aber wie ich sehe möchtest Du nicht darüber sprechen .



Nee stimmt schon was der FreefallRLC und Janik sagt sagt. 
Der Obere Teil macht auch einfach mehr spaß. War weder hochkant noch Breitbild. Normal PAl-DV eben. Ma sehn, vll nochmal neu rendern. 

@Joey1974 Dürfte machbar sein. XS Helme, Schoner und Protektorenjacken für Kinder gibts im Laden.


----------



## toschi (30. Juli 2009)

Also anders gesagt hattest Du kein Bock die flachen Passagen auf der Strecke zu fahren, sozusagen eher langweilig zwischen den Bäumen über die Wurzeln zu hoppeln und durch die Schlammpfützen zu tauchen, dabei auch noch treten zu müssen weils sonst nicht vorran geht, verstehe.

Toller Film, wer richtig hinschaut sieht wie es da (z.Z.) wirklich aussieht 

Wie weit sind denn die Bagger jetzt mit den anderen Strecken, sind die Zimmermänner aus dem Wochenende zurück, ist jeden Tag Baubetrieb?
Was macht der Internetauftritt vom Bikepark Braunlage?
Die offiziellen machen sich recht rar, Du bist ja nah dran (100m) und durch den gestriegen Abflug hast Du ja Zeit mal zu Fuss den Berg hochzulaufen, oder hats Knie oder Knöchel erwischt?


----------



## toschi (30. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute mal den  VRB-Verbundtarif Region Braunschweig und dem WVB Wernigeröder- Verkehrsbetriebe GmbH bekannt gegeben das am Wurmberg ein Mountainbike Park eröffnet hat ...


Noch mal dazu, dem WVB scheint es egal zu sein was in Braunlage passiert, is jetzt ne Woche ins Land gegangen, Antwort bleibt wohl aus, schade.


----------



## Resendisback (30. Juli 2009)

Naja das 20,2kg Monster muss ich erstmal überall durchtreten, da blieb mir am Ende der Freerie lust und luft weg 

Nur schade das es im Film nicht so richtig rüberkommt, 
müsste halt mal jemand mit ner ordentlichen Cam außerhalb die Fahrer filmen. 

Kniescheibe, rechts Hüfte, linke Halsseite und beide Handgelenke hats erwischt, wobei mir die linke ein wenig Sorgen macht. 
Würde ich laufen, hätte ich nur Schneckentempo, eben Humpeloptik. Daher schwierig. 

Jedenfalls waren die Leute gestern ordentlich am Ackern für nen Wallride und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (30. Juli 2009)

Die Monsterrollerstrecke muss man mal mit der Helmcam filmen ^^ Highspeedspaß ^^


----------



## flyingscot (30. Juli 2009)

Ist die Seilbahn heute eigentlich in Betrieb? Ich wollte erst nach Hahnenklee: geschlossen wegen Sturm trotz "in Betrieb" Meldung auf der Homepage.  Dann habe ich das Info-Telefon von der Wurmbergseilbahn angerufen: Nur eine Bandansage über die vielen Möglichkeiten und über die üblichen Öffnungszeiten ist nicht sonderlich hilfreich.

Dann halt nicht... bin dann direkt nach Hause geeiert, ohne in Braunlage vorbeizufahren.


----------



## Scopus (30. Juli 2009)

Sieht so aus als ob die Bahn läuft.
Die http://wurmberg-seilbahn.de/Seilbahnseite ist eingentlich immer aktuell.

Gruß Scopus


----------



## flyingscot (30. Juli 2009)

Scopus schrieb:


> Die http://wurmberg-seilbahn.de/Seilbahnseite ist eingentlich immer aktuell.



Auf der Seite steht nicht explizit, dass die Seilbahn fährt. Aber OK, wenn die "Pisten" offen sind, heisst das wohl, dass auch die Seilbahn fährt...


----------



## Resendisback (30. Juli 2009)

Dürfte offen sein, ja. Oben rechs steht auch "Seilbahn in Betrieb". 
Nur leider von gestern :/


----------



## FreefallRLC (30. Juli 2009)

Wie weit ist der Fortschritt an den neuen Strecken eigentlich?  War jetzt über eine Woche nicht mehr oben gewesen. Hiess die Wollten die Woche nach der Eröffnung gleich loslegen.
Kommt erst die Dirtline oder die Shores?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (30. Juli 2009)

Naja hinterm Wurmberg wurden 1-200 meter mit Bagger neue Strecke gezogen.
Dann mussten Trassen freigelegt werden usw. gestern wurde fleißig an nem Wall
ride rummgeschraubt. Braucht eben seine Zeit.


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (30. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Jedenfalls waren die Leute gestern ordentlich am Ackern für nen Wallride und co.



 

baut mehr Sprünge!


----------



## Resendisback (30. Juli 2009)

Ich werde erstmal garnix tun, morgen gehts zum Arzt -.- 
Scheint wohl ein Bänderriss zu sein. Und was man darüber
im Internet so alles liest.. naja ich hoffe es verheilt 
Gibts hier denn den ein oder anderen dem schonmal
das selbe passiert ist ? Sprich, Handgelenk verletzt ?


----------



## Fetzi * (30. Juli 2009)

oha .. ne bänderdehnung dauert schon wenn man pech hat 8 wochen , falls der "bänderriss" operativ versorgt wird gehts schneller


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal garnix tun, morgen gehts zum Arzt -.-
> Scheint wohl ein Bänderriss zu sein. Und was man darüber
> im Internet so alles liest.. naja ich hoffe es verheilt
> Gibts hier denn den ein oder anderen dem schonmal
> das selbe passiert ist ? Sprich, Handgelenk verletzt ?



Hi Patrick,

Du weisst doch das ich mir vor knapp 4 Wochen die Bänder in der rechten Schulter durch einen Sturz gedehnt habe. Das ist immer noch nicht so toll mit der Belastbarkeit und dauert wohl auch noch ein Weilchen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Resendisback (30. Juli 2009)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> oha .. ne bänderdehnung dauert schon wenn man pech hat 8 wochen , falls der "bänderriss" operativ versorgt wird gehts schneller



Jep, deswegen müssen wir morgen erstmal gucken. 
Nur kann man mit normalen Röntgen recht wenig erkennen.
Ich will wieder auf die Piste.   Wird schon, ma sehn.

Jens, ja nur ich will erst dann wieder fahren, wenns auch
sicher verheilt ist


----------



## wurmberg (31. Juli 2009)

Hier einige Statements zu Euren âDiskussionenâ:
  1.Am So., den 19.07. fiel der TÃ¼rflÃ¼gel einer der 6 neuen Transporter nach      unten zum Stationsboden durch.
  Konsequenz: alle 6 Einheiten mussten wieder vom Seil genommen werden, wurden vom Hersteller nachgearbeitet und am Mi., den 29.07. nach TÃV-Abnahme wieder zugelassen. Bis dahin fuhren wir zwangsweise leider nur mit 6 âaltenâ Transportern, ab 29.07. wieder mit 10 und am Wochenende dann auch wieder mit 12 StÃ¼ck. Damit werden die Wartezeiten sicher wieder erheblich reduziert.
  2.Um Kratzer an den Bikes zu vermeiden haben wir am evtl. Entstehungsort in der Talstation dicke orange Schaumstoffmatten aufgestellt.
  3.In den Transportern werden Bikes jetzt wechselseitig eingestellt â auch wir lernen noch!
  4.Selbst im Winter bei erheblich grÃ¶Ãerem Besucherandrang setzen die hiesigen Busbetriebe nicht mehr Fahrzeuge ein. Es wird bei dem geringen GÃ¤steaufkommen im Sommer âauch wenn tÃ¤glich in diversen Bussen je 3 bis 5 zusÃ¤tzliche Biker sitzen wÃ¼rden- kaum ein Wunder geschehen.
  5.In der Talstation wird der Ein- und Ausgangsbereich fÃ¼r Biker und Roller zwar noch umgestaltet, am Ablauf und der Abfertigung aber wird sich kaum etwas Ã¤ndern. Es wird vom Personal in der Reihenfolge des Eintritts gleichrangig Roller und Bike abgearbeitet. Dazwischen stehende Fahrer, egal welchen GefÃ¤hrts, wÃ¼rden nur ein Chaos vor den durchfahrenden Gondeln herbeifÃ¼hren. Zudem mÃ¶chten auch andere GÃ¤stegruppen gern auf den Wurmberg. Deshalb wird hier ebenfalls nach der Reihenfolge des Eintritts durch das Eingangs-Drehkreuz abgefertigt. Bald wird sich jeder daran gewÃ¶hnt haben, dann funktioniert dieses System bestimmt vÃ¶llig spannungsfrei. Auch hier funktioniert es im Winter mit um ein Vielfaches mehr an Sportlern und sonstigen GÃ¤sten gut â gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme vorausgesetzt.
  6.Die Sportkarten sind elektronisch beschrieben und fÃ¼r uns wieder verwertbar. Aus diesem Grund belegen wir sie mit einem RÃ¼ckgabe-Pfand. Sie werden an einem Gummiband (Seilbahn) um den Hals oder auch in einer linken Tasche am KÃ¶rper getragen. Sie werden von den Ein- und Ausgangsanlagen in den Stationen auf GÃ¼ltigkeit geprÃ¼ft â auch durch die Kleidung. Sie brauchen also nicht berÃ¼hrt oder ausgepackt zu werden.
  7.Schon von Beginn dieses Forums an wird Ã¼ber die Entstehung eines Parks in Braunlage und spÃ¤ter auch Ã¼ber den Streckenbau herumgeunkt. Der nicht fÃ¼r mÃ¶glich gehaltene Park entsteht gerade!! Es wird auch der bisher grÃ¶Ãte Park in Deutschland sein â oder gibt es einen Park mit mehr als ca. 20 km Fahrstrecke? Hat einer mehr als die sieben Strecken hier? Hat einer mehr Strecken mit EinzellÃ¤ngen von ca. 3,5 â ca. 5,0 km?
  Wir haben jetzt bei ErÃ¶ffnung bereits ca. 7,8 km LÃ¤nge. Wie viele Parks gibt es denn, die Ã¼berhaupt Ã¼ber solch eine Gesamt-, geschweige denn Einzel-StreckenlÃ¤nge verfÃ¼gen? Die Seilbahn befÃ¶rdert die Biker eine Strecke von 3.000m hinauf auf den Gipfel, damit sie dann diese langen Abfahrten hinunter fahren kÃ¶nnen. Es handelt sich Ã¼brigens um die lÃ¤ngste Seilbahn in Norddeutschland. Wie bitte wird denn GrÃ¶Ãe definiert?  
  8.Der âlangweiligeâ Weg dort hoch wird bemeckert â schon mal in die Landschaft geguckt? Schon mal Ã¼berlegt, daÃ fÃ¼r die lange Auffahrt dann auch eine noch lÃ¤ngere Abfahrt kommt? 
  Wir wollen den anderen deutschen Parks keine Biker wegnehmen, wem das hier aber alles zu umstÃ¤ndlich und langweilig ist, der kann gerne andere Parks nutzen. Wir zwingen keinen, hierher zu kommen!
  Vielleicht reichen woanders ja Strecken von 400-1.800 m LÃ¤nge und Wartezeiten, die, wie wir vernehmen, woanders im langjÃ¤hrigen Betrieb auch nicht kÃ¼rzer sind! Was sind schon 50, 100, 200 km Entfernung mehr, Fahrkosten und Fahrzeit obendrauf, um âbessereâ Parks zu besuchen. 
  Wir sind sicher, daÃ diesen Park im Laufe der Jahre sehr viele Biker gerne anfahren werden, vielleicht wird er fÃ¼r manch einen sogar ein Lieblingspark. Wir werden alles fÃ¼r deren Zufriedenheit tun, damit sie uns gern und immer mal wieder besuchen. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an die, die trotz des noch nicht vollendeten Bikeparks die weite Reise aus Berlin, Kiel, Hamburg, Bremen, Magdeburg, Leipzig â ja sogar aus DÃ¼sseldorf und Stuttgart auf sich nehmen, um hierher zu kommen und wiederkommen wollen. 
  Und viele Hiesige, die nur einen Steinwurf weit weg wohnen, kommen vor Gemecker und Gemaule scheinbar nicht in den Schlaf. Was sind wir hier nur fÃ¼r ein merkwÃ¼rdiges VÃ¶lkchen, nie zufrieden, alles besser wissend.
  Schon bereits jetzt sind einigen (ehrlichen) Fahrern die frisch erstellten Strecken Downhill und Freeride zu schwierig, obwohl der Downhill noch nicht der Schwierige in Braunlage sein wird. Der kommt erst noch!! Aber nein, es muss ja brandgefÃ¤hrlich werden â Kleine Klippe runter, egal. HÃ¶he ca. 8m, egal. Verbot wg. Schutzgebiet, evtl. Schwerstverletzte oder sogar Tote, egal â die kÃ¶nnen da ja nur nicht bauen. Haben ja alle keine Ahnung! Wir kÃ¶nnen alles viel besser. Tipp: Firma grÃ¼nden, an Ausschreibung teilnehmen, Auftrag einkassieren und dann ran!! Zeigen, wie man mit Geld, Natur, Tieren, anderen Menschen dann so umgehen kann. Ganz einfachâ¦   
  9.Die hier bauausfÃ¼hrende Firma ist nach Bauausschreibung und Angebotsabgabe von 13 interessierten Firmen ausgewÃ¤hlt worden, diesen Park zu erstellen. Bei den Bauschaffenden dieser Spezial-Baufirma sind diverse langjÃ¤hrige Fahrer tÃ¤tig mit ausgezeichneten, sogar internationalen Erfahrungen im Biken, und die erstanden sie nicht nur in deutschen Bikeparks. Diese Jungs arbeiten jeden Tag mit vollem Elan, egal, ob es regnet oder stÃ¼rmt. Die machen kaum eine Pause, machen Ãberstunden und arbeiten oft auch noch am Wochenende. Wo sind sie, geht`s denn da mal weiter? Ja, sie sind da, sie bauen irgendwo auf dem mehrere hundert Hektar groÃen Berg! Nicht gesehen?  
  10.In der diesjÃ¤hrigen âSommersaisonâ, die sich bei uns bis So., den 1. November erstreckt, weil wir uns danach fÃ¼r die Wintersaison vorbereiten mÃ¼ssen, befÃ¶rdert die Seilbahn tÃ¤glich von ca. 9.45 Uhr bis 17.10 Uhr Besucher hinauf, die letzte Talfahrt erfolgt jeden Tag um ca. 17.30 Uhr. 
  Dies alles kann man tÃ¤glich auch Ã¼ber unser Infotelefon oder auf unserer Homepage 
www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de
erfahren. Diese wird Ã¼brigens mehrmals tÃ¤glich mit Infos Ã¼ber Wetter und aktuellen Bildern vom Berg gefÃ¼ttert. Jeder kann anhand der Bilder sehen, wie die Witterung vor Ort gerade ist. Kurzfristige Besuchsentscheidung leicht gemacht!!! Es gibt hier Ã¼brigens keine âsonstigen Ãffnungszeitenâ, es gibt immer nur die oben genannten und Ã¼berall erwÃ¤hnten Zeiten.
  Leute, Leute, seid froh, daÃ Ihr hier so dicht an Zuhause einen groÃen Park bekommt. Gebt Eure Anregungen weiter, soweit sie konstruktiv sein kÃ¶nnten (Kummerkasten befindet sich ab sofort in der Talstation). Helft mit, wenn Ihr mal Lust und Zeit habt und hier um Mithilfe gebeten wird und lasst uns hier was AnstÃ¤ndiges entstehen. In diesem Sinne, haltet die Ohren steif!


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Juli 2009)

Das war mal ne Antwort, respeckt.
bin gespannt wie der rest der Strecken wird.
Komme in 2 Wochen wieder rum.

Ride On


----------



## MichaH2 (31. Juli 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Hier einige Statements zu Euren Diskussionen:
> 
> 
> ___________
> ...




Lieber Wurmberg,

 das richtige Statement zur richtigen Zeit 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Ebbe (31. Juli 2009)

@wurmberg: gute Zusammenfassung, insbesondere auch mal der erneute Hinweis, das auch immer viel "Drumherum" zu beachten ist und man nicht einfach so "rumbauen" kann.

Wird denn die Homepage der Seibahn demnächst angepasst oder dauert das noch (hängt ja vermutlich primär von der Vertragsgestaltung mit der Web-Designagentur ab, wer da wann, was und wie ergänzen darf, etc.)?

Gibt es dann ansonsten schon irgendwo eine Übersichtskarte über alle Strecken (auch die noch im Bau befindlichen bzw. geplanten) oder vorläufige GPX-Tracks derselben? Dann kann man die mal auf einer eigenen Karte einblenden oder, falls gestattet, in OpenStreetMap einbinden.

Im letzten Winter fuhren übrigens (zumindest an zwei Sonntagen) morgens und Nachmittags tatsächlich statt einem zwei Busse von Bad Harzburg nach Braunlage bzw. zurück (war selbst in diesen). Da geht es aber natürlich um 50 oder mehr zusätzliche Fahrgäste und nicht nur ein paar Biker. Für den Sommer ist das daher wohl, wie gesagt, illusorisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (31. Juli 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> Gibt es dann ansonsten schon irgendwo eine Übersichtskarte über alle Strecken (auch die noch im Bau befindlichen bzw. geplanten) oder vorläufige GPX-Tracks derselben? Dann kann man die mal auf einer eigenen Karte einblenden oder, falls gestattet, in OpenStreetMap einbinden..



resendisback hat in seinem Fotoalbum einen Zeitungsausschnitt mit allen Stecken, schau da einfach mal rein 

Edit:

Hier isses


----------



## FreefallRLC (31. Juli 2009)

Ich bin vor allem auch mal gespannt was aus der Northshore line wird. Viele Sprünge und shores hat ja schon der FR. Vielelicht auch was Richtung wallrides, logrides und so?


----------



## namroN (31. Juli 2009)

An nem Wallride werkeln se ja z.Z. wie man ein paar Posts vorher lesen kann und wenn man die Monsterroller Strecke runter fährt sieht man rechts im Wald auch noch nen paar Baustellen, ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was da kommt


----------



## FreefallRLC (31. Juli 2009)

Bin gespannt. Bin morgen da und werd mich auch mal umsehen, was es so alles neues gibt


----------



## toschi (31. Juli 2009)

Herr oder Frau Wurmberg?, bis Punkt 6 danke ich für das Statement, ab Punkt 7 wirds unsachlich .


> Wie bitte wird denn Größe definiert?


Nicht nur durch Steckenlänge, in diesem Fall wohl auch durch Attraktivität, Abwechslung, Vielfalt.





> Was sind wir hier nur für ein merkwürdiges Völkchen, nie zufrieden, alles besser wissend.


Anregungen und Kritik wurden gefordert und jetzt passt das nicht mehr oder wie? Eingeschnappt?





> Tipp: Firma gründen, an Ausschreibung teilnehmen...Und viele Hiesige, die nur einen Steinwurf weit weg wohnen, kommen vor Gemecker und Gemaule scheinbar nicht in den Schlaf


Völlig fehl am Platz.





> Schon bereits jetzt sind einigen (ehrlichen) Fahrern die frisch erstellten Strecken Downhill und Freeride zu schwierig,


Mal gefragt woran das liegt? Und warum ist nur diese Seite der Ehrlichkeit genehm, wer kritisch seine Meinung über die vorhandenen Strecken sagt gehört gleich zum "merkwürdigen Völkchen? 





> Diese Jungs arbeiten jeden Tag mit vollem Elan, egal, ob es regnet oder stürmt. Die machen kaum eine Pause, machen Überstunden und arbeiten oft auch noch am Wochenende. Wo sind sie, geht`s denn da mal weiter? Ja, sie sind da, sie bauen irgendwo auf dem mehrere hundert Hektar großen Berg! Nicht gesehen?


Na ist doch schön das es weitergeht, noch schöner wäre es wenn etwas mehr darüber berichtet wird, ist sehr werbewirksam für die potenziellen Besucher des Parks. Hier lesen mehr still mit als man glauben mag, da kommt so ein etwas überheblich und arrogant wirkender Post nicht immer gut an.
Sicher gilt es etliche Hürden im Bau zu überwinden, aber wie soll der gemeine Bürger davon wissen wenn er nicht aufgeklärt wird?


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> ... Hier lesen mehr still mit als man glauben mag ...



stimmt, dann oute ich mich mal als stiller mitleser  

von hannover nach braunlage ist ja nicht so weit. 
werden demnächst wohl auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## heyho (31. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mich dem toschi nur anschließen, die Kommunikation läuft hier schief. Was spricht denn dagegen, einfach mal nen Blog oder einen Twitter-Account aufzusetzen und täglich kurz (!) von den Bauarbeiten zu berichten? Sowas bindet heutzutage das Interesse der Leute.

Und dann das hier:


wurmberg schrieb:


> Kummerkasten befindet sich ab sofort in der Talstation



Der wird von Anfang an immer mal wieder erwähnt...wozu so ein "toter" Briefkasten? Mit Schlammfingern nach einem Tag auf den Strecken am Wurmberg wird wohl kaum jemand Zettelchen schreiben.
Wieso nutzt ihr für sowas nicht einfach dieses Forum? Es gibt schließlich Herstellerforen, aber ein Bikeparkforum gibts noch nicht. Für den Anfang reicht ja auch einfach dieser Thread, aber die Offiziellen müssten das dann schon ernster nehmen.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## FreefallRLC (31. Juli 2009)

Warum einige schon sagten, dass die Strecken jetzt schon zu schwierig sind, versteh ich nicht ganz. Meist wird her umgekehrt gemeckert dass alles zu pillepalle ist 
Also ich finde die Strecken bisher eigentlich genau richtig. Alles gut fahrbar und auch für mich, der sicher nicht alles springt und  dropt, sind viele mit weniger Überwindung zu fahren, als in anderen Parks. Man MUSS ja nicht alle Sprünge machen. Und die eigentlichen Strecken sind ja nicht so schlimm und absolut fahrbar. Das einzige was der Fall ist, dass die ganz schön schlauchen, bei der Länge ^^

Die Wurmberg Antwort klang in der Tat etwas verärgert. Sicher, einige Kritikpunkte waren sicherlich übertrieben. Aber so richtig gemeckert haben doch eigentlich die wenigsten? Ich fand eher dass bei den meisten alles am Park bisher recht positiv ankam. Dass der Briefkasten vielleicht wenig genutzt wird, aus  den Gründen, kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Ich selbst wäre auch etwas zu faul da, nach dem fahren, einen Brief zu schreiben  Insoweit ist so ein Forum sicherlich aktiver. Aber die Betreiber und Verantwortlichen lesen das hier ja und Kritik wird gehört. Also alles OK ^^


----------



## blechfisch (31. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> ...da kommt so ein etwas überheblich und arrogant wirkender Post nicht immer gut an....



...genauso wie deine vor Zynismus und Überheblichkeit triefenden Kommentare nicht gut ankommen und einen etwas rüderen AntwortTon provozieren! Sicherlich sind einige deine Kritikpunkte berechtigt, nur kann man diese auch ganz normal ins Gespräch bringen ohne den Parkbetreibern und/oder sonstigen Involvierten das Gefühl zu geben sie seien unwissende Kinder den man erklären muss wie man so nen Park aufbaut und betreibt.

Edit: entschärft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maoam1988 (31. Juli 2009)

hallöchen  

ein paar kleine fragen ,
wie siehts im moment mit dem zustand der strecken aus,schlammig oder staubig ?
wie viele strecken sind schon fertig gestellt und wie voll ist es ?

würd halt gern diesen samstag bischen antesten aber wären fasst 350km weg ( in eine richtung ) und wenns sich dann nicht lohnt wärs echt blöd.

LG Jan


----------



## argh (31. Juli 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dem toschi nur anschließen, die Kommunikation läuft hier schief. Was spricht denn dagegen, einfach mal nen Blog oder einen Twitter-Account aufzusetzen und täglich kurz (!) von den Bauarbeiten zu berichten? Sowas bindet heutzutage das Interesse der Leute.



Jepp- da hat er recht. Von nix kommt nix. 

Ich finde die Idee ziemlich gut und sie schafft Übersichtlichkeit.


----------



## namroN (31. Juli 2009)

Als wir am Sonntag dort waren gab es den Freeride, den DH und den Singletrail unterhalb der Seilbahn. Du kannst die Strecken aber beliebig mixen oder z.B. die Monsterroller Strecke runter fahren, sind eigentlich mehrere kleinere Tablesprünge. Macht eigentlich schon Spass sofern das Wasser nicht steht


----------



## toschi (31. Juli 2009)

blechfisch schrieb:


> ...nur kann man diese auch ganz normal ins Gespräch bringen ohne den Parkbetreibern und/oder sonstigen Involvierten das Gefühl zu geben sie seien unwissende Kinder den man erklären muss wie man so nen Park aufbaut und betreibt.
> 
> Edit: entschärft.


Ein normales Gespräch würde ich ja begrüssen, es wird aber leider ignoriert bzw. nicht teilgenommen und das schon bevor provokant geschrieben wurde.
So habe ich Fragen gestellt die hier sicher einige mehr interessieren würden, als unregelmässiger Mitleser kannst Du das aber nicht wissen.
Hast Du Dich vor lauter Skepsis schon nach Braunlage getraut?


blechfisch schrieb:


> Leute, bitte, bitte verkackt das nicht wieder (wie imho Hahnenklee)!! Viel zu wenig Kurven!


Immerhin ist hier der selbe Planer am Werk. Noch dazu soll es Leute geben die gern in Hahnenklee fahren. 
Ich will ihm aber nichts absprechen, is ja noch nicht fertig der Park, eine abschließende Beurteilung kann man sich also derzeit sparen.


----------



## Fetzi * (31. Juli 2009)

zu schwierig , also entschuldigung mal !

Wie kann man in einen Bikepark fahren ohne das wissen das man sich in freier Natur UND an einem Berg befindet .
Von den Strecken her ist die schwierigkeit nur , das man ab und zu beim Lenken Treten muss und falls das jemanden nicht passt , kann er 10 x die Monsterrollerstrecke runter , denn das geht auch mit Muttis Damenrad .

- es gibt verschiedene Strecken 
- verschiedene Wege auf den Strecken
- kombinationsmöglichkeiten ( Verbindungen ) zwischen den Strecken 
- und Chickenways sogar um Pfützen drumherum

alle Strecken sind ( exclusive einiger Drops und Doubles ) auch mit CC Maschinen befahrbar .

somit ist die Aussage für mich völlig unbegründet , sogar schon haltlos !


----------



## blechfisch (31. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> ..is ja noch nicht fertig der Park, eine abschließende Beurteilung kann man sich also derzeit sparen.



...da hast du vollkommen Recht, ein finales Urteil wäre wohl dramatisch verfrüht...

Ich habe ab nächste Woche endlich wieder Zeit und werde mir den Park dann baldestmöglich ansehen. Meine Skepsis und die Meinung anderer hin oder her, ich will mir selber mal ein Bild machen...und ich bin mir fast sicher das ich mir im Anschluss den "Kummerkasten" auch mal ansehen werde...so oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (31. Juli 2009)

blechfisch schrieb:


> ...da hast du vollkommen Recht, ein finales Urteil wäre wohl dramatisch verfrüht...
> 
> Ich habe ab nächste Woche endlich wieder Zeit und werde mir den Park dann baldestmöglich ansehen. Meine Skepsis und die Meinung anderer hin oder her, ich will mir selber mal ein Bild machen...und ich bin mir fast sicher das ich mir im Anschluss den "Kummerkasten" auch mal ansehen werde...so oder so



Solch eine Einstellung sollte normalerweise jeder haben. 
Einfach mal vorbei gucken und anschauen 

@toschi, wie oft warsten hier nun schon fahren ?..


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2009)

maoam1988 schrieb:


> hallöchen
> 
> ein paar kleine fragen ,
> wie siehts im moment mit dem zustand der strecken aus,schlammig oder staubig ?
> ...



Moin,

ich war am Mittwoch da und bin die DH runtergefahren. Am den richtig sumpfigen Stellen wurde eine neue Linie gesetzt. Ansonsten eher das Mittelding, d.h. feuchter fester Boden mit einzelnen nassen Stellen.

Da es seit dem wenig geregnet hat wird der Zustand jetzt wohl noch ähnlich sein (ganz trocken war das Wetter ja nun auch nicht!).

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Resendisback (31. Juli 2009)

Kann auch gleich paar Fahrer fragen, werden sicherlich gleich welche vorbeischauen.

edit: Zitat "musste schon sehen wo Du lang fährst wenn du dreckig werden willst."

Strecken sind also sehr trocken, vorallem die Freeride, die DH ist minimal schlammig.


----------



## toschi (31. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> [email protected], wie oft warsten hier nun schon fahren ?..


Am Eröffnungswochenende beide Tage und letzten Sonntag, da aber nur einmal jede Strecke, dann Alternativen die ich sonst noch so am Berg kenne.
Hab mein Bike auch immer brav bei Euch gewaschen, und geplaudert mit M.& P.


----------



## JanikF. (31. Juli 2009)

hört sich ja alles ganz gut an... Die Strecken sind bis auf wenige stellen nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll. Ähnlich wie der Downhill in Winterberg. Auf solchen Strecken ist es dann die Geschwindigkeit die es anspruchsvoll macht. Das sich jetzt schon jemand über zu schwere Strecken beschwert ist also ziemlich arg.

Evt. komm ich am We mal wieder vorbei, treten trainiert.


----------



## Resendisback (31. Juli 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> hört sich ja alles ganz gut an... Die Strecken sind bis auf wenige stellen nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll. Ähnlich wie der Downhill in Winterberg. Auf solchen Strecken ist es dann die Geschwindigkeit die es anspruchsvoll macht. Das sich jetzt schon jemand über zu schwere Strecken beschwert ist also ziemlich arg.
> 
> Evt. komm ich am We mal wieder vorbei, treten trainiert.



Schalt mal dein Handy an oder meld dich mal bei Herr Sommer bzw. Herr Fuhrmann 

@toschi, na denne, dachte du wärst jetzt einmal gefahren und erzählst
hier ein


----------



## JanikF. (31. Juli 2009)

Handy is wieder an


----------



## Surtre (31. Juli 2009)

Gibt es an der Talstation eigentlich Spinde? 
Am Dienstag waren mir vor Ort keine aufgefallen. Wenn wir später mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln wieder kommen, wären Spinde ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## Joey1974 (31. Juli 2009)

Den ganzen Fred kann man doch mal wieder unter "so ist deutschland" zusammenfassen


----------



## Resendisback (31. Juli 2009)

Surtre schrieb:


> Gibt es an der Talstation eigentlich Spinde?
> Am Dienstag waren mir vor Ort keine aufgefallen. Wenn wir später mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln wieder kommen, wären Spinde ziemlich praktisch.



Nee, gibts leider noch nicht. 

Aber ich denke Ihr könntet z.B Rucksäcke auf eigene Verantwortung im Laden ablegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (31. Juli 2009)

auf jedem fall arbeiten dort ausgesprochen nette leute ,weiter so .
alles weitere wird sich einspielen  ,die schwierigkeiten auf den strecken beurteilt doch sowieso jeder fahrer anders.
ich hatte spaß , und darum gehts doch wohl vordergründig ,zumindest für mich ! 

gruß tim²


----------



## zweirad-busche (31. Juli 2009)

Ab Samstag den 1. August ist es -trotz Downhillverletzung-  soweit.

Resendisback fliegt nicht nur durch den Bikepark, sondern wirbelt jetzt offiziell bei uns im Laden und Werkstatt. 

Patrick, wir freuen uns auf die Zweiradmechaniker Ausbildung mit dir.
Es wird nicht immer nur downhill gehen, sondern es geht auch bergauf. 

Ute und Peter Busche


----------



## Resendisback (31. Juli 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Ab Samstag den 1. August ist es -trotz Downhillverletzung-  soweit.
> 
> Resendisback fliegt nicht nur durch den Bikepark, sondern wirbelt jetzt offiziell bei uns im Laden und Werkstatt.
> 
> ...



Hallo mein Meister 

DANKE, endlich, nun isses soweit, ich freu mich auf die nächsten Jahre
, bis es 54 Jahre Zweirad-Busche (und länger) heißt


----------



## tresor23 (1. August 2009)

Glückwunsch seid ca. 7 min. wirste dann auch fürstlich entlohnt 
Und was sagt der Docktor? Schraubt er dich wieder zusammen? oder Totalschaden 
Nächstes mal verlange ich nicht so viel von dir 


Noch mal zu den mecker Köpfen also ich glaube wir haben nicht länger als 15min gewartet oft war das Bike schon vor uns oben.
die strecken sind ja nun schon gut befahren und da ja jeden Tag biker da sind und einige schon öfter hier wahren kann es ja nicht so schlecht sein.....
Und wie schon gesagt wurde spaß ist sehr wichtig wenn ihr schon beim aussteigen anfangt krampfhaft fehler zusuchen wird es echt nichts dann fahrt nach winterberg ist ja nur ein katzen sprung 
Naja was will man erwahrten von unserm Deutschland 
 IRGENDWAS IST JA IMMER 

Also mein Fazit :
Alles ist Gut und wird noch besser  Weiterso und immer schön was zu kucken auf die Decke Packen


----------



## Resendisback (1. August 2009)

Danke danke!

Ja, der Federweg hat dann halt zufällig mal doch nicht ganz gereicht 
Is wohl doch nicht so wild wie zuerst geahnt, sobald es wieder heile
ist gehts munter weiter!


----------



## Timbozim (1. August 2009)

Wie lange leuft der Lift heute?


----------



## blechfisch (1. August 2009)

http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/


----------



## blechfisch (1. August 2009)

oder: klick

Edit:


----------



## Timbozim (1. August 2009)

Ok, danke dir. Hatte es vorhin auf der Seite auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.
Bis 17:10 Uhr gehts Bergauf.... dann lohnt es sich heute noch für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (1. August 2009)

Also hier ist gerade schönstes Wetter. Fahren lohnt sich würd ich sagen!


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Ab Samstag den 1. August ist es -trotz Downhillverletzung-  soweit.
> 
> Resendisback fliegt nicht nur durch den Bikepark, sondern wirbelt jetzt offiziell bei uns im Laden und Werkstatt.
> 
> ...




Herzlichen Glückwunsch Patrick!

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass als "Stift" bei den Beiden und viel Erfolg bei Deiner Ausbildung!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Shakrath (1. August 2009)

Jo graTzi  Patrick für den traumjob   sind morgn wieder oben mann sieht sich bestimmt


----------



## Resendisback (1. August 2009)

Ja, man sieht sich bestimmt! Danke


----------



## fuschnick (2. August 2009)

@resendisback: sag mal bist du es, der uns samstag morgen ausgerüstet hat? die beiden ninja turtels?


----------



## burn (2. August 2009)

Hatte er denn eine Sonnenbrille auf und ein Nike Shirt an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (2. August 2009)

ich war gestern auch da und muss sagen echt alles schön gemacht..
bestes wetter gehabt.
Leute sind alle super nett..

Strecke , bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten, echt top!
ganz klar, der große felsen inna mitte muss mit rein.
vielleicht einen drop mit holzlandung o.ä.

und es wird ja immer fleißig weiter gebaut... immer dran bleiben!!!
soll es denn noch eine strecke geben zur anderen seite runter?
oder wie läuft das?
Wie sieht denn der nächste plan aus?


----------



## fuschnick (2. August 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Hatte er denn eine Sonnenbrille auf und ein Nike Shirt an?


sonnenbrille nein, auf das shirt habe ich nicht geachtet, aber ums linke handgelenk einen verband


----------



## ohneworte (2. August 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> sonnenbrille nein, auf das shirt habe ich nicht geachtet, aber ums linke handgelenk einen verband



Dann wird er es wohl gewesen sein!


----------



## Jocka79 (2. August 2009)

Der bengel ist schon i.O.!!!
Mit seinem handgelenk ist wohl beim großen drop passiert...hatta erzählt.


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (2. August 2009)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Strecke , bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten, echt top!
> ganz klar, der große felsen inna mitte muss mit rein.
> vielleicht einen drop mit holzlandung o.ä.



Hab ich mir auch sofort gedacht.
Vieleicht gleich so ne Drop Batterie wie in Winterberg?


----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> @resendisback: sag mal bist du es, der uns samstag morgen ausgerüstet hat? die beiden ninja turtels?



Jawoll  Das isser !



Jocka79 schrieb:


> Der bengel ist schon i.O.!!!
> Mit seinem handgelenk ist wohl beim großen drop passiert...hatta erzählt.



Ach "Du mich auch!" 
Dein Kumpel seinen Dämpfer schon eingeschickt ?


----------



## fuschnick (2. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Jawoll  Das isser !



na dann, glückwunsch zum job!! mach weiter so 

schnelle besserung fürs gelenk

falls ihr die 2010er Modelle bekommt, wäre es cool wenn das neue reign x in Größe L dabei ist


----------



## ohneworte (2. August 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> na dann, glückwunsch zum job!! mach weiter so
> 
> schnelle besserung fürs gelenk
> 
> falls ihr die 2010er Modelle bekommt, wäre es cool wenn das neue reign x in Größe L dabei ist



Watt denn, jetzt schon Sonderwünsche!


----------



## Timbozim (2. August 2009)

Also mir hat der Bikepark Wurmberg auch riesig Spaß gemacht.

Ein paar kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge oder besser Anregungen habe ich dennoch:

-	Das mit dem Biketransport muss besser laufen! Vielleicht ist hier ein anderes Konzept besser.
-	Die Strecken können ein paar mehr Kurven vertragen, das geht da alles so stur geradeaus den Berg runter, gähn.
-	Im Unteren Teil muss noch mehr hin, was zum Balancieren währe schön, da es dort nicht so steil ist.

Aber das ist sicher schon alles geplant


----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2009)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Also mir hat der Bikepark Wurmberg auch riesig Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Ein paar kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge oder besser Anregungen habe ich dennoch:
> 
> ...




Is ja noch alles voll dabei. Bin sehr gespannt auf die Northshorestrecke und der schweren DH Strecke.

@fuschnick danke, werden wa mal bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Is ja noch alles voll dabei. Bin sehr gespannt auf die Northshorestrecke und der schweren DH Strecke.
> 
> @fuschnick danke, werden wa mal schauen




Hey, bist Du schon zum Chefeinkäufer aufgestiegen?


----------



## Resendisback (2. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey, bist Du schon zum Chefeinkäufer aufgestiegen?



Warum ? Du hast wohl das Zitat geändert !!


----------



## Ebbe (2. August 2009)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> ganz klar, der große felsen inna mitte muss mit rein.



Die "Große Klippe"? Sorry, da ist dieser Beitrag wohl ein Spielverderber.  Die liegt meines Wissens nach schon im Naturschutzgebiet Wurmberg. Letzteres hat wohl doch Vorrang gegenüber einen gutem Drop. _

Ergänzung: s.u., die ist nicht gemeint._


----------



## toschi (3. August 2009)

Ich glaub er meint die "kleine Klippe" unterhalb der Mittelstation, die "große Klippe" liegt ja nicht an der Strecke.
Viele sind ja der Meinung es wäre eine Attraktion diese einzubinden, Northshore, Drop oder Holzschnecke, wurde aber wegen "zu gefährlich" schon abgelehnt, mal sehen wie viel sich noch dazu melden.
Gefährlichkeit ist ja immer eine Sache der eigenen Zumutung, gefährliche Stellen wird es auf den anderen Strecken auch geben, und entsprechend ausgeschildert wird man da schon vorsichtig rangehen.


----------



## Ebbe (3. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint die "kleine Klippe" unterhalb der Mittelstation



Überzeugt.  Da passt "der große felsen inna mitte", die meint er und die liegt natürlich außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes. Naja, vielleicht erst den Rest fertig bauen, dann kann man im nächsten Jahr immer noch schauen, ob es sinnvoll oder nicht ist, da doch noch was zu bauen.

Nettes Schild.


----------



## tresor23 (3. August 2009)

Die kleine Klippe  Jungs nun bleibt mal auf den boden wie ja schon erwähnt wurde sind das locker 8m bis zu ner vernümpftigen landung 10hm  wer soll den die jungs mit maßloser selbst überschätzung da raus ziehen??? Also da noch niemand in einer Nacht und Neben action
schon mal ne anfahrt geschaufelt hat ist das wohl auch nicht so ernst zu nehmen . Vieleicht ist das was für ne RedBull veranstaltung aber echt nichts für den täglichen gebrauch ODER?
Aber nun mal was konstuktives:
1. Der Übungspacour ist der jetzt fertig oder geht da noch was?
2. Es scheint mir das echt zu wenig anlieger da sind...
3. Zu den Wartezeiten habe jetzt max. 20min auf das Bike gewartet ist für mich noch im rahmen...
4. Ein dickes lob an die Zimmermänner da ich nur 4:23 min vom Berg weg wohne kann ich nur sagen ihr habt echt gut reingehaun und das noch sehr Natur schonend ohne 100erte tonnen fremd erde auf den Berg zu kuschieren
5. Dann twittert doch mal für die Jungs (oder hat der Holzwurm kein internet?(FeWo) )

Gruß tresor


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. August 2009)

@toschi: danke für das coole Piktogramm, ne perfekte Vorlage zum Fräsen


----------



## toschi (3. August 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @toschi: danke für das coole Piktogramm, ne perfekte Vorlage zum Fräsen


Pssst, hab ich doch selbst gemoppst .
@tresor23
keiner soll von der kl. Klippe runterdroppen aber das Ding ist so reizvoll das die Zimmermänner mit gutem Auge und Geschick wirklich eine kleine Attraktion schaffen können, also warum nicht. Zumal das Ding auch noch von der Kabienenbahn einsehbar ist, für die auffahrenden Personen Spannung verspricht und die Biker sehen auch gleich was hinter der Klippe kommt, sind also besonders aufmerksam. Mal ehrlich, einen besseren Platz für ein Highlight kann man sich doch gar nicht wünschen. Auf der WC tauglichen Strecke wird es sicherlich mehrere Spots geben die potenziell zum Genickbruch einladen, es geht einfach nicht solche Parks bzw. Strecken so zu planen und bauen das kein Verletzungsrisiko besteht, das ist doch jedem Benutzer klar.

Übrigens sind 20 min. Wartezeit für mich nicht aktzeptabel <10min. sollten es schon sein, schließlich fährt man in allen mir bekannten Parks mit seinem Bike gemeinsam den Berg hoch, so oder so .


----------



## JanikF. (3. August 2009)

bei 20 minuten wäre ich schon zum Suchen losgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (3. August 2009)

Ich will auch wieder...aber ich muss ja krank sein. 

Auf der Wurmberg-Webseite ist folgendes zu lesen:


> Sonntag, 02.08.2009, 10:38 Uhr | Ansturm auf unseren Bikepark
> 
> Das schöne Wetter, und der zu erwartende Spass an den neuen Bikeabfahrten auf dem Wurmberg führte gestern zu einem wahren Ansturm auf die Seilbahn. Trotzdem alle Lastengehänge im Umlauf waren und die Bahn mit Maximalgeschwindigkeit fuhr, kam es zu Wartezezeiten bei Bikern und Monsterrollerfahrern. Auch heute muß mit hier Wartezeiten gerechnet werden.
> 
> Trotzdem wünschen wir all unseren Gästen viel Spaß am Wurmberg und einen schönen Sonntag.



Wie schon angesprochen, nen Twitter account wäre echt ne klasse Sache...was gebaut wird, was neu ist, mal nen Bild dazu...der Vorteil von Twitter ist ja auch, dass es unheimlich schnell geht für den schreibenden


----------



## berkel (3. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint die "kleine Klippe" unterhalb der Mittelstation, die "große Klippe" liegt ja nicht an der Strecke.
> Viele sind ja der Meinung es wäre eine Attraktion diese einzubinden, Northshore, Drop oder Holzschnecke, wurde aber wegen "zu gefährlich" schon abgelehnt, mal sehen wie viel sich noch dazu melden.



Dann wird der große Northshore Drop wohl nicht als gefährlich eingestuft? Mir ist der jedenfalls zu hoch.

Eine Steilabfahrt vom Felsen könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, hab jetzt aber das Profil und die Oberflächenstruktur nicht mehr genau in Erinnerung. Evtl. könnte man mit Holzelementen etwas "nachhelfen". Ich finde solche natürlichen Elemente viel interessanter als irgendwelche künstlichen Konstruktionen die man überall hinstellen könnte.


----------



## toschi (3. August 2009)

Abfahrt wird nicht gehen, das Ding fällt senkrecht ab und wenn man einen Auslauf aufschütten muss ist der Reiz dahin. Die kleine ist aber breit genug um zwei bis drei Varianten zu zimmern, meinetwegen auch an der ostseite einen schönen Drop. Witzig, und wahrscheinlich in den Augen des Betreibers gefährlich ist ja die Anfahrt von oben, alles sieht normal aus und dann kommt ein Abgrund von acht Metern


----------



## ohneworte (3. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Abfahrt wird nicht gehen, das Ding fällt senkrecht ab und wenn man einen Auslauf aufschütten muss ist der Reiz dahin. Die kleine ist aber breit genug um zwei bis drei Varianten zu zimmern, meinetwegen auch an der ostseite einen schönen Drop. Witzig, und wahrscheinlich in den Augen des Betreibers gefährlich ist ja die Anfahrt von oben, alles sieht normal aus und dann kommt ein Abgrund von acht Metern



Dabei machen mir ja schon fast 8 Zentimeter Angst!


----------



## toschi (3. August 2009)

Daran solltest Du arbeiten, Angst ist ein schlechter Begleiter, fährt bei mir auch ziemlich oft, zu oft mit


----------



## Taggecko77 (3. August 2009)

so, ich habe mal ebend das Wetter fürs kommende WE geprüft, das sieht ja ganz gut aus. Ich werde mich dann mal wieder aufraffen und nach Braunlage fahren. Bin mal gespannt was sich so getan hat, seit der Eröffnung 

Man sieht sich im Bike Park 

@ Resendisback : 
Gratulation zum Ausbildungsplatz. Viel Erfolg und Spaß wümsche ich Dir  Gute Besserung mit Deinem Handgelenk.
Ich schaue am Sa mal im Laden rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. August 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> so, ich habe mal ebend das Wetter fürs kommende WE geprüft, das sieht ja ganz gut aus. Ich werde mich dann mal wieder aufraffen und nach Braunlage fahren. Bin mal gespannt was sich so getan hat, seit der Eröffnung
> 
> Man sieht sich im Bike Park
> 
> ...



Bist Du das mit dem dunklen VW Touran?


----------



## bodo bagger (3. August 2009)

na man muss ja die klippe nicht droppen, aber so ne schicke kurvige line, die die klippe mit einbindet mit anschließenden kleinen meterdrop am ende und einbindung in den fr wäre schon was... würde die strecke gerade im unteren flachen teil  wesentlich auflockern...


----------



## Resendisback (3. August 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> so, ich habe mal ebend das Wetter fürs kommende WE geprüft, das sieht ja ganz gut aus. Ich werde mich dann mal wieder aufraffen und nach Braunlage fahren. Bin mal gespannt was sich so getan hat, seit der Eröffnung
> 
> Man sieht sich im Bike Park
> 
> ...



Danke^^ würde zwar zu gern mal wieder mit Dir fahren, aber sowas kommt halt mal vor, leider 

Stimme hier zumindest allen zu... die Klippe, egal in welcher Form in den Park einzuarbeiten, wäre schon eine feine Sache !


----------



## Taggecko77 (3. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du das mit dem dunklen VW Touran?



wenn du son grauen aus HB meinst, ja


----------



## ohneworte (3. August 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> wenn du son grauen aus HB meinst, ja



Der stand am Eröffnungstag auf dem großen Parkplatz gegenüber vom Shop, ist mir als in der Nähe von Bremen wohnhafter aufgefallen (in grau-anthrazit)!


----------



## Taggecko77 (3. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der stand am Eröffnungstag auf dem großen Parkplatz gegenüber vom Shop, ist mir als in der Nähe von Bremen wohnhafter aufgefallen (in grau-anthrazit)!



jo, das ist meiner 
Bist Du auch öffters in Braunlage?


----------



## ohneworte (3. August 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> jo, das ist meiner
> Bist Du auch öffters in Braunlage?



Ja, am Mittwoch wieder!


----------



## Taggecko77 (3. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja, am Mittwoch wieder!



wünsche Dir viel spaß im Harz  Wetter soll ja schön sein


----------



## ohneworte (3. August 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> wünsche Dir viel spaß im Harz  Wetter soll ja schön sein



Danke,

ist aber eher ein Arbeitstermin. Vielleicht streue ich trotzdem eine Fahrt mit dem Rad ein!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## toschi (4. August 2009)

Update zum Bustransfer, die Harzer Verkehrsbetriebe haben jetzt auch geantwortet.

_Hallo Herr ...,_

_vielen Dank für Ihre  Mail._
_Die Mitnahme von  Fahrrädern entscheidet grundsätzlich unser Fahrpersonal. Es können maximal 2  Räder im Bus befördert werden. Mittlerweile haben wir damit begonnen, an neuen  Bussen Ösen für  Anhängevorrichtungen vom Bushersteller anbauen lassen.  _
_Doch wenn ich mir die  üblichen Systeme so anschaue, würde es mir Leid tun, mein unter Umständen mit  Carbonlaufrädern ausgestattetes Rad dort einzuhängen (lieber fahr ich die  Strecke mit dem Rad). _
_Denn die Haftung für  Schäden am Rad liegt beim Fahrgast. _
_Trotzdem werden wir uns  einer eventuell größeren Nachfrage stellen müssen. Wann diese sich abzeichnen  wird, und wie wir ihr begegnen, wird die nahe Zukunft zeigen._
_Eins sollte man dennoch  nicht verschweigen, dass im Westharz Mitte bis Ende der Neunziger Jahre alle  Versuche, mit Fahrradanhängern in den Harz zu fahren nach kurzer Zeit wieder  eingestellt worden sind. 
_

_Mit freundlichen  Grüßen 
_
_Harzer Verkehrsbetriebe  GmbH_
_Dornbergsweg  7_
_38855  Wernigerode_
_TEL +49 3943  564132_
_hahne(ät)hvb-harz.de

_


> _(lieber fahr ich die  Strecke mit dem Rad)_


dazu habe ich schon eine Erklärung abgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. August 2009)

Moin,

wer ist denn morgen früh in Braunlage vor Ort?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Hatebreed911 (4. August 2009)

meinereiner gegen 11uhr


----------



## Resendisback (4. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer ist denn morgen früh in Braunlage vor Ort?
> 
> ...



Ich, inklusive Gipsarm 

Dafür is aber das Leatt Brace da


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2009)

Ich auch ca. um 11.00 Uhr! Bis denne!


----------



## ILJA (5. August 2009)

ihr flaschen;-), ich schalte gleich den lift mit an^^...mach mich dann mal auf den weg


----------



## gravityjunkie (5. August 2009)

warum wird eigentlich bezüglich des felsens immer von 8m drop geredet...? warum nicht so:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/430001


----------



## bodo bagger (5. August 2009)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


> warum wird eigentlich bezüglich des felsens immer von 8m drop geredet...? warum nicht so:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/430001



die rote line ist exakt die, die ich meinte. ist z.b. in krupka in tchechien an mehreren stellen so gelöst wurden und lässt sich ohne exorbitantes riskiko sehr gut fahren.
und für wen es zu schwierig erscheint, der kann ja den chicken fahren.
wäre auf jeden fall eine sehr gute auflockerung, gerade im flachen unteren teil der strecke.


----------



## toschi (5. August 2009)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


> warum wird eigentlich bezüglich des felsens immer von 8m drop geredet...? warum nicht so:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/430001


Dafür ist die kleine Klippe nicht nötig, bzw. dazu brauchts ja nix, kann man doch so fahren wenn man will.
Um aber wirklich über die Klippe fahren zu können muss da der Zimmermann ran, dann sorgen auch die 8 Meter für eine Gänsehaut 
Einen Drop finde ich dort auch sehr unangebracht.


----------



## Resendisback (5. August 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> die rote line ist exakt die, die ich meinte. ist z.b. in krupka in tchechien an mehreren stellen so gelöst wurden und lässt sich ohne exorbitantes riskiko sehr gut fahren.
> und für wen es zu schwierig erscheint, der kann ja den chicken fahren.
> wäre auf jeden fall eine sehr gute auflockerung, gerade im flachen unteren teil der strecke.



Wäre ne Top Sache. Einfach noch eine 2te Einfahrt links neben der FR die dann nach der Klippe wieder auf die FR führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gravityjunkie (5. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Wäre ne Top Sache. Einfach noch eine 2te Einfahrt links neben der FR die dann nach der Klippe wieder auf die FR führt.



 genau! dann brauch man auch keine teure holzkonstruktion. aber ein kleiner drop (blaue linie) wäre schon nice!


----------



## bodo bagger (5. August 2009)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


> genau! dann brauch man auch keine teure holzkonstruktion. aber ein kleiner drop (blaue linie) wäre schon nice!



fährt sich doch ganz von selber raus dabei.


----------



## zweirad-busche (5. August 2009)

Wir sind jetzt auch bei ICQ erreichbar.

ICQ: 560-180-777


----------



## ILJA (5. August 2009)

so, hab heute auch mal von 10.00-16.00 alles ausgiebig getestet...bin froh noch meine finger bewegen zu können^^. mein fazit:

1.) Das Gefälle ist überall ausreichend bis auf die Stellen im DH wo die Holzplanken sind, da verliert man auch durch die Schlammlöcher viel Schwung. Aber bei meiner letzten Auffahrt haben da schon ein paar fleißig gearbeitet...mal sehn.
2.) Die Streckentypen sollte irgendwie beschildert werden. Es reichen ja ganz einfache einfarbige dinger, sowas wie z.B "rot" für DH und "gelb" für Freeride, das sieht man auch von weitem bzw. wenn man etwas schneller ist, bin heute mehrmals an der Freeride-Einfahrt an der Mittelstation vorbei gefahren obwohl ich ungefähr wusste wo die sein muss, aber wenn man dann erstmal auf dem DH ist... (was man ja am Anfang auch nicht merkt, da DH und FR sich ja eigentlich nur durch ein paar Shores und hüpfer unterscheiden^^)
3.) Wenn auf dem Freeride oder sonstwo nochmal Northshores gebaut werden sollen ist es sehr schade wenn viele Shores auf einem Haufen stehen, wo teilweise 2 vom gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad nebeneinander stehen, sodass man zwangsläufig nur einen Springen/Fahren kann. Gebaut hingegen sind sie sehr gut  nur so mancher würde sich noch eine Landung wünschen, allein schon um zu verhindern, dass sich die momentanen "Landeflächen" in Schlammtümpel verwandeln.
4.) In den Landungen von Sprüngen (gerade oben) ist es sehr hilfreich wenn kleine Baumstumpen, die man schlecht sieht, mit irgend ner neon-leucht-grell-Farbe angesprüht werden, oder irgendwas grelles reinstecken. Mich hätte heute einer fast gegen einen Baum gehebelt.
5.) Biketransport war heute absolut in Ordnung. Nette Leute, keine Probleme. Maximal 5min gewartet. (Kann mir aber wirklich vorstellen, dass da am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter die Hölle los ist)

Ansonsten alles Top, weiter so


----------



## el Lingo (5. August 2009)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


> warum wird eigentlich bezüglich des felsens immer von 8m drop geredet...? warum nicht so:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/430001



Die blaue Linie ist genau die, von der ich schon gesprochen habe!


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> so, hab heute auch mal von 10.00-16.00 alles ausgiebig getestet...bin froh noch meine finger bewegen zu können^^. mein fazit:
> 
> 1.) Das Gefälle ist überall ausreichend bis auf die Stellen im DH wo die Holzplanken sind, da verliert man auch durch die Schlammlöcher viel Schwung. Aber bei meiner letzten Auffahrt haben da schon ein paar fleißig gearbeitet...mal sehn.
> 2.) Die Streckentypen sollte irgendwie beschildert werden. Es reichen ja ganz einfache einfarbige dinger, sowas wie z.B "rot" für DH und "gelb" für Freeride, das sieht man auch von weitem bzw. wenn man etwas schneller ist, bin heute mehrmals an der Freeride-Einfahrt an der Mittelstation vorbei gefahren obwohl ich ungefähr wusste wo die sein muss, aber wenn man dann erstmal auf dem DH ist... (was man ja am Anfang auch nicht merkt, da DH und FR sich ja eigentlich nur durch ein paar Shores und hüpfer unterscheiden^^)
> ...




Einer der Stümpfe hat mich letzte Woche über den Lenker absteigen lassen! Von daher keine schlechte Idee mit der Markierung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailking84 (5. August 2009)

Hey Leute,
wie sieht es denn aus wenn man dort mit dem Hardtail auftaucht???
Sind die Strecken für ein Hardtail geeignet oder wird das auch so ein gepolter wie im Hahnenklee???


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2009)

trailking84 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie sieht es denn aus wenn man dort mit dem Hardtail auftaucht???
> Sind die Strecken für ein Hardtail geeignet oder wird das auch so ein gepolter wie im Hahnenklee???



Dann fährst Du zur Not die Monsterrollerstrecke hinunter, das geht auf jeden Fall mit dem Hardtail!


----------



## Resendisback (5. August 2009)

Dennoch eher weniger empfehlenswert, kannst dir bei uns gern nen Downhiller leihen


----------



## trailking84 (6. August 2009)

Naja wer Hahnenklee mit dem Hardtail geschafft hat und ordentlich Speed drauf hatte der wird das wohl auch schaffen. Ich probier es mal. Wenn nicht, dann leih ich mir immer noch nen DH-Bike.


----------



## bodo bagger (6. August 2009)

trailking84 schrieb:


> Naja wer Hahnenklee mit dem Hardtail geschafft hat und ordentlich Speed drauf hatte der wird das wohl auch schaffen. Ich probier es mal. Wenn nicht, dann leih ich mir immer noch nen DH-Bike.



sorry aber ich halte hahnenklee ob nun mit ht oder fully generell für weniger anspruchsvoll. solltest dir aus diesem grund eventuell wirklich nen ausgewachsenen dh ler ausleihen. verzeiht einige fahrfehler mehr.


----------



## MichaH2 (6. August 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> sorry aber ich halte hahnenklee ob nun mit ht oder fully generell für weniger anspruchsvoll. solltest dir aus diesem grund eventuell wirklich nen ausgewachsenen dh ler ausleihen. verzeiht einige fahrfehler mehr.



Jo, stimmt, aber bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik, -können sowie -rad sollte es trotzdem kein Problem sein. Mit nem CC Hardtail rate ich allerdings eher ab 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## trailking84 (6. August 2009)

Fahre ein 4x Eigenbau mit CUBE LTD4 rahmen. 130 mm. Lass mich überraschen.


----------



## namroN (6. August 2009)

Als wir dort waren sind da auch bestimmt 10Leute mit nem HT und grinsen im Gesicht runtergefahren  Da war es sogar noch recht matschig.


----------



## zweirad-busche (6. August 2009)

*Falls es wen interessiert. Hier ist momentan schönstes Wetter. 
Perfekt zum biken *


----------



## sh0rt (6. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> *Falls es wen interessiert. Hier ist momentan schönstes Wetter.
> Perfekt zum biken *



Und ich bin Krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatebreed911 (6. August 2009)

Mein Fazit von Gestern: Noch einige male Bikepark Braunlage und ich hab Unterarme wie Popeye
Ich für meinen Teil bin von den 2 bisherigen Strecken begeistert.Das Personal war sehr freundlich und alle Bikes wurden sorgfälltig in die Gondeln gestellt. Wartezeit war bis auf einmal nicht länger als 5 Minuten Über die Plazierungen der Northshores brauche ich ja nicht mehr viel zu schreiben, das haben andere mir schon vorweggenommen. Vielleicht sollte  aber mal überlegen werden, sie alle hintereinander zu stellen und nicht in zwei Lines nebeneinander. Ich war zwar mit meinem Gambler hin, aber bis auf die Sprünge ins Flat, könnte man sie auch problemlos mit einem Enduro fahren.
Auf jeden Fall werd ich in nächster Zeit mal wieder vorbei schauen

gruß Hatebreed911


----------



## Joey1974 (6. August 2009)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> sorry aber ich halte hahnenklee ob nun mit ht oder fully generell für weniger anspruchsvoll. solltest dir aus diesem grund eventuell wirklich nen ausgewachsenen dh ler ausleihen. verzeiht einige fahrfehler mehr.



Wo genau trifft denn diese Aussage zu  M. E. nehmen sich die Parks nichts. 

Hahnenklee ist dafür sehr wurzelig und für ein HT eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Ossecken (6. August 2009)

hahnenklee und wurmberg nehmen sich nicht viel...da kommste auch super mit nem hardtail runter ...bin selber jahre lang ht dh gefahren und die strecken gehen damit auf jedenfall klar...am wurmberg war mir mein m3 teilweise zu viel...ich sehe da keine probs mit nem ht zu fahren.

Und ich finde hahnenklee teils sogar mehr anspruchsvoller und reizvoller als den wurmberg...da sind wenigstens KURVEN verhanden...aber das thema hatten wir schon oft genug.


cheers


----------



## trailking84 (6. August 2009)

Ich finde auch das Hahnenklee zumindest Technisch sehr gut ist. An Parks wie Willingen oder Winterberg kommen beide noch nicht ran;-) Ich finde eh das man mit einem HT eher Fahrtechnik lernt als mit nem DH Bike wo die fehler verziehen werden. Und mit dem Hardtail kann man genauso DH fahren wie mit dem ausgewachsenem. Ist für mich eh Schubladendenken, wenn Ihr versteht. Man muss halt mit HT nur besser aufpassen und Fahren können. Da ich dies schon seit 12 Jahren tue denke ich komme ich ganz gut klar in Braunlage.


----------



## zweirad-busche (6. August 2009)

Soo Leute, jetzt ist auch im Fotoalbum die Preisliste für den Verleih.







MTB-Freeride - Giant Reign 2 / X2 2009
MTB-Downhill - Giant Glory 1 2009
Giant Glory DH 2009
Yeti 303R-DH 2009


Bikebilder/Leihräder siehe Fotoalbum "Leihräder".


----------



## Taggecko77 (6. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> *Falls es wen interessiert. Hier ist momentan schönstes Wetter.
> Perfekt zum biken *



ich hoffe, dass das auch am kommenden Sa. und So. so der fall ist


----------



## zweirad-busche (6. August 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass das auch am kommenden Sa. und So. so der fall ist



*Laut Wetterbericht 24-26°C 

Aber passt auf die Marathon Fahrer auf *


----------



## assistulle (6. August 2009)

HeyHo....
wie is denn die Srtecke am Wurmberg im Vergleich zu der in Thale.......
is die anspruchsvoller.....


----------



## ILJA (6. August 2009)

assistulle schrieb:


> HeyHo....
> wie is denn die Srtecke am Wurmberg im Vergleich zu der in Thale.......
> is die anspruchsvoller.....



Thale ist ne reine "Mut"-Strecke, da musst du dir nur zutrauen schnell zu fahren und über alle Hüfper zu springen, runterfahren kann da eigentlich jeder. In Braunlage musst du A: mehr kondition haben, und B: ist die Strecke an manchen Stellen sehr naturbelassen (gerade der untere Teil vom Freeride ist sehr schön und schnell zu fahren, wenn man weiß wie...).
Richtig anspruchsvoll ist der DH allerdings auch nicht (nur das erste Stückchen vielleicht). Aber da kommt ja noch was dazu. Desweiteren würde ich Braunlage Thale vorziehen, allein schon aufgrund der jetzt schon vorhandenen Streckenvielfalt (1<2).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assistulle (6. August 2009)

Na ich bin bis jetz immer bloß in Thale gefahrn weils für mich mit Zug günstiger zu erreichn is......
un wie is die in Hanenklee


----------



## bodo bagger (6. August 2009)

trailking84 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das Hahnenklee zumindest Technisch sehr gut ist. An Parks wie Willingen oder Winterberg kommen beide noch nicht ran;-) Ich finde eh das man mit einem HT eher Fahrtechnik lernt als mit nem DH Bike wo die fehler verziehen werden. Und mit dem Hardtail kann man genauso DH fahren wie mit dem ausgewachsenem. Ist für mich eh Schubladendenken, wenn Ihr versteht. Man muss halt mit HT nur besser aufpassen und Fahren können. Da ich dies schon seit 12 Jahren tue denke ich komme ich ganz gut klar in Braunlage.



sorry weiß aber jetzt nicht wo hahnenklee technisch ist....


----------



## trailking84 (6. August 2009)

Ja, für 200mm ist das nicht technisch. Ich finde sie gut. Aber naja, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und viele müssen Senf loswerden.


----------



## trailking84 (6. August 2009)

Will hier auch nicht dissen. Ich weiss nicht wie Ihr fahrt und deswegen mach ich mir kein Bild. Werde mal in Braunlage vorbei schauen und dann sag ich Euch wie es war. Bis dahin: keep the rubber side down and get outside and ride


----------



## Jennfa (6. August 2009)

So, wir waren heut auch mal in Braunlage und die bis jetzt fertigen Strecken haben auch richtig spaß gemacht. Allerdings hatten wir heute wohl etwas pech . Da heute nur ganz wenige Gondeln für Bikes dabei waren und die auch noch ungünstig verteilt waren, so dass man teilweise 20 Min unten rumstand obwohl alles leer war...waren leider nicht wirklich viele Abfahrten drin. 
Naja, da wir mehr oder weniger die einzigen Biker waren und man sich kaum anstellen musste wollten wir oben nicht 20 Min ohne Bikes rumstehen und haben also unten gewartet und dann wenn überhaupt mal Leute kamen diese vorgelassen. Bis dahin war alles schön und nett. Dann wurde uns gesagt wir sollten oben warten und nicht hier rumstehen (und das auch noch total unfreundlich!). Obwohl ja nix los war (ist ja was anderes als am Wochenende). Zudem kamen halt einfach gar keine Bikegondeln und wenn, dann wurden diese teilweise zuerst mit Monsterrollern beladen. Nachdem ich gesagt habe, dass ich dann lieber hier warte, da sie wohl nicht für die Bikes haften und keiner ständig ein Auge da unten drauf hat wenn die da 20 min rumstehen wurde der "Kassenchef"!? mega unfreundlich. Dazu kam noch, dass der eine Gondeltyp (der übrigens zu allen Gästen sehr unfreundlich war) mit so nem Monsterteil voll die Macke ins Bike meines Freundes reingehauen hat, wir es gesehen haben und anstatt sich zu entschuldigen erstmal einen auf "war ja schon" gemacht hat ! Das Personal war sonst aber freundlich, vor allem auf der Bergstation! Da haben wir wohl 2 auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Manche Leute...und ich bin sonst echt umgänglich.

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## Resendisback (6. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> So, wir waren heut auch mal in Braunlage und die bis jetzt fertigen Strecken haben auch richtig spaß gemacht. Allerdings hatten wir heute wohl etwas pech . Da heute nur ganz wenige Gondeln für Bikes dabei waren und die auch noch ungünstig verteilt waren, so dass man teilweise 20 Min unten rumstand obwohl alles leer war...waren leider nicht wirklich viele Abfahrten drin.
> Naja, da wir mehr oder weniger die einzigen Biker waren und man sich kaum anstellen musste wollten wir oben nicht 20 Min ohne Bikes rumstehen und haben also unten gewartet und dann wenn überhaupt mal Leute kamen diese vorgelassen. Bis dahin war alles schön und nett. Dann wurde uns gesagt wir sollten oben warten und nicht hier rumstehen (und das auch noch total unfreundlich!). Obwohl ja nix los war (ist ja was anderes als am Wochenende). Zudem kamen halt einfach gar keine Bikegondeln und wenn, dann wurden diese teilweise zuerst mit Monsterrollern beladen. Nachdem ich gesagt habe, dass ich dann lieber hier warte, da sie wohl nicht für die Bikes haften und keiner ständig ein Auge da unten drauf hat wenn die da 20 min rumstehen wurde der "Kassenchef"!? mega unfreundlich. Dazu kam noch, dass der eine Gondeltyp (der übrigens zu allen Gästen sehr unfreundlich war) mit so nem Monsterteil voll die Macke ins Bike meines Freundes reingehauen hat, wir es gesehen haben und anstatt sich zu entschuldigen erstmal einen auf "war ja schon" gemacht hat ! Das Personal war sonst aber freundlich, vor allem auf der Bergstation! Da haben wir wohl 2 auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Manche Leute...und ich bin sonst echt umgänglich.
> 
> Grüße Jennfa



Gibt leider einen einzigen der wirklich oft auffällt, da dieser extrem 
unfreundlich, unverantwortlich und ruppig mit Kunden und deren
Eigentum umgeht.
Damit meine ich auch garnicht den "Kassenchef". Den du wohl 
meinst, da dieser sehr unfreundlich scheint, aber nach ein paar
mal quatschen vollkommen ok war und auch an unserem Sport
interessiert war.
Der eine Fall jedoch, stört auch mich persönlich sehr. Werde
hier keinen Namen nennen, wird aber sehr wahrscheinlich
der Gleiche Angestellte sein den wir meinen, da die anderen 
Angestellten immer TOP waren, was Freundlichkeit und 
Umgang mit Eigentum Anderer anbelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (7. August 2009)

Was macht eigentlich der Streckenbau, hat irgendwer schon nen paar Bilder vom Fortschritt?


----------



## dex92 (7. August 2009)

Hi mal wieder..
Der Post von Jennfa ist ziemlich identisch mit dem von mir,vor einiger Zeit.Halt nicht ganz so smart beschrieben.Es war dann von schlechtmachen und selber n Bild machen die Rede.Es war garnicht meine Absicht.Habe nur gepostet was wirklich vorgefallen ist.Und ich bin nicht der einzige.Verfolge diesen Threat seit dem es den gibt und freue mich eigentlich sehr über die Entstehung des Parks.Nur es wäre wirklich schade,wenn alle Strecken stehen,die Besucherzahlen steigen, und die Seilbahn kriegt es einfach nicht hin den Leuten einen schönen Tag im Bikepark zu ermöglichen.Dann sind da schön gezimmerte Sachen,schöne Strecken usw und die Leute kommen nicht nach Braunlage da sie irgendwann von der Seilbahn abgeturnt sind.Beispiel meine Wenigkeit:Will diesen Samstag mit 2 anderen kommen.Wer sagt mir das wir nicht wieder nur 4-5 Abfahrten in 4 Stunden schaffen?Was machen wir?Wir fahren nach Schulenberg.Ich meine es nur gut und denke das es Zeit ist,ernshafte Gespräche mit der Seilbahn zu starten.Keine Ahnung wer.Irgendwelche Verantwortlichen denen es wichtig ist das der Park in Zukunft gut besucht wird.Es geht hier um Kunden machen und halten!Und das geht mit hoher Wartezeit und Transportkratzern usw auf keinsten...


----------



## burn (7. August 2009)

Wenn das wirklich nur einer ist der da immer wieder negativ auffaellt dann sollte man den Namen mal an den Betreiber herantragen. Es kann ja nicht sein das ein einziger Mitarbeiter den Ruf der ganzen Seilbahn runterzieht, auch wenn er nur 5â¬ verdient ist das einfach nicht in Ordnung.
Ich selbst habe am Eroeffnungswochenende nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Jungs gemacht, alle sehr freundlich und immer intressiert an Mensch und Maschine.

Aber ich werde mir morgen selber mal ein Bild von den Fortschritten dort machen. Wird ja bei dem Wetter anscheinend auch recht voll werden an der Bahn


----------



## toschi (7. August 2009)

Wenn Jennfa sagt es waren nur zwei Transportgondel am Start dann frage ich mich wie ernst denn die und weitere Aussagen vom Betreiber gemeint waren...





wurmberg schrieb:


> Hier einige Statements zu Euren âDiskussionenâ:
> 1.Am So., den 19.07. fiel der TÃ¼rflÃ¼gel einer der 6 neuen Transporter nach      unten zum Stationsboden durch.
> Konsequenz: alle 6 Einheiten mussten wieder vom Seil genommen werden, wurden vom Hersteller nachgearbeitet und am Mi., den 29.07. nach TÃV-Abnahme wieder zugelassen. Bis dahin fuhren wir zwangsweise leider nur mit 6 âaltenâ Transportern, ab 29.07. wieder mit 10 und am Wochenende dann auch wieder mit 12 StÃ¼ck. Damit werden die Wartezeiten sicher wieder erheblich reduziert.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Jennfa (7. August 2009)

Wieviele Gondeln es genau waren kann ich nicht sicher sagen (glaube es waren 4?). Uns wurde als wir nachgefragt haben warum es solange dauert gesagt, dass der der für diese Bike-Gondeln verantwortlich ist nicht da ist und sie daher nur einige wenige einhängen konnten und die auch noch ungünstig eingehängt wurden, also alle wohl relativ dicht hintereinander. D.h. dass die Gondeln wenn man gerade pech hat alle nach oben fahren und man halt 20 min warten musste bis diese wieder zurück kommen. Das kam bei uns leider öfters vor . Deshalb wollten wir auch lieber warten bevor die Bikes ewig alleine rumstehen. 
Wäre an sich an einem solchen Tag in der Woche auch kein Problem gewesen. Wir haben weder jemanden aufgehalten, noch im Weg rumgestanden. Da wäre etwas Umdenken an dem Tag gestern und Freundlichkeit gegenüber Kunden die ne Tageskarte kaufen echt mal gefragt gewesen.
An der Gondel unten waren zwei Mitarbeiter, wovon der eine auch sehr freundlich war und der uns auch über die Gondeln aufgeklärt hat. Der andere war auch zu anderen Kunden sehr unfreundlich und hat uns dann halt ermahnt jetzt sofort die Gondel zu nehmen und dass das so nicht gedacht ist und dass sich ja sonst alles staut (war zwar kaum was los aber was solls). Später kam dann der Mann von der Kasse und hat uns das nochmal erzählt und wollte nichts von wenigen Gondeln etc. hören. Also keine Gespächsbereitschaft. Er war wohl auch die höchste Instanz an dem Tag!
Bei zwei Bikern am Tag kann man doch wohl auch erwarten dass diese zwei Bikes dann immer vor den Rollern eingeladen werden...aber das hat sich für die wohl nicht gelohnt.

Schade eigentlich, denn der Park hat mir generell sehr gut gefallen! Die Geschichte mit der Macke im Bike meines Freundes und das Verhalten der Personen daraufhin hinterlässt natürlich ebenso leider einen bitteren Nachgeschmack!


----------



## sh0rt (7. August 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Aber ich werde mir morgen selber mal ein Bild von den Fortschritten dort machen. Wird ja bei dem Wetter anscheinend auch recht voll werden an der Bahn



Sach mal ne Zeit? beide Tage?


----------



## lipmo51 (7. August 2009)

Also wenn ich hier sowas lese dann pack ich mir an den Kopf !
Für die Leute ,die aus der Gegend da kommen,gehts ja vielleicht noch.
Aber wenn ich 150km+ Anfahrt habe und kaum Abfahrten schaffe weil ich jedesmal 20min auf mein Bike warten muss.....neeeeeee
Wir kommen erst vorbei wenn die das Problem in den Griff bekommen.
Schade


----------



## flyingscot (7. August 2009)

Vor zwei Wochen war das kein Problem unten zu warten, bis mein Bike eingeladen wurde. Wenn das nicht mehr geht, würde ich einfach in dieser Abstellhalle warten und erst "drumrum" durch den Ticketautomaten rennen, wenn das Bike nach vorne geschoben wird. Und wenn das auch nicht geht... dann halt ohne mich.

Wenn man sich erst um die Haftung beim Verlust streitet, ist es zu spät...


----------



## JanikF. (7. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier sowas lese dann pack ich mir an den Kopf !
> Für die Leute ,die aus der Gegend da kommen,gehts ja vielleicht noch.
> Aber wenn ich 150km+ Anfahrt habe und kaum Abfahrten schaffe weil ich jedesmal 20min auf mein Bike warten muss.....neeeeeee
> Wir kommen erst vorbei wenn die das Problem in den Griff bekommen.
> Schade



kommt mal rum, aber für euch empfehl ich Schulenberg. Ist für richtige Dh´ler einfach mehr drin.Oder halt nen 2 Tagestrip. Ausserdem hast du keine Wartezeit und fährst soviel wie du schaffst. Ist zwar etwas unbequemer mit dem Schlepplift aber dafür bist du in 5 min oben...


----------



## lipmo51 (7. August 2009)

ja das wäre mal ne Überlegung....vielleicht morgen,mal sehen ob ich es noch schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (7. August 2009)

Also eben waren zwei Fahrer da, die meinten es gibt heute garkeine Wartezeiten, Bikes sind direkt wieder oben und für die nächste Abfahrt bereit...soweit so gut.


----------



## ohneworte (7. August 2009)

Ich habe das letze mal auch nur 5 Minuten bei lediglich 6 Gondeln im Betrieb gewartet (da war noch die Thematik mit dem Gondelumbau!)

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Resendisback (7. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe das letze mal auch nur 5 Minuten bei lediglich 6 Gondeln im Betrieb gewartet (da war noch die Thematik mit dem Gondelumbau!)
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



Ist wohl Tagesbedingt. Viel mehr denke ich zwar, das es andere Gründe hat, warum manchmal nur wenige unterwegs sind, aber wird dies dann hier ziemlich runtergezogen. Aber schließlich wird dafür auch gezahlt. Naja.


----------



## Taggecko77 (8. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier sowas lese dann pack ich mir an den Kopf !
> Für die Leute ,die aus der Gegend da kommen,gehts ja vielleicht noch.
> Aber wenn ich 150km+ Anfahrt habe und kaum Abfahrten schaffe weil ich jedesmal 20min auf mein Bike warten muss.....neeeeeee
> Wir kommen erst vorbei wenn die das Problem in den Griff bekommen.
> Schade



ich war heute dar und mußte max 5 min auf mein Bike warten. Unten war nie eine warte Zeit. Fahrt selber hin und macht Euch selbst ein Bild da von, bevor alle sagen : ich habe gelesen.... !!! Wenn Ihr dann eine schlechte Erfahrung macht, könnt ihr diese Erfahrung hier berichten. Der Betreiber ließt immer fleißig mit und ist immer bemüht gute Vorschläge um zusetzen, so fern es seine Möglichkeiten zulassen.


----------



## lipmo51 (8. August 2009)

50% hier haben Glück und 50% mussten warten...

Und wir haben von hier eine Anfahrt von ca 150km.....das musste auch beachten.Und wenn ich dann ständig warten muss,und kaum Abfahrten schaffe,dann wäre ich schon angepisst....Mir ist es zur Zeit einfach zu riskant.
Ich seh ja ein das ALLE auf den Berg wollen,Wanderer,Rollerfahrer usw usw....
Aber wenn ich hochfahre,dann will ich auch sofort los,und nicht noch auf mein Bike warten.Und das mit den unbewachten Bikes topt ja alles......dazu fällt mir GARNIX ein


----------



## Taggecko77 (8. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> 50% hier haben Glück und 50% mussten warten...
> 
> Und wir haben von hier eine Anfahrt von ca 150km.....das musste auch beachten.Und wenn ich dann ständig warten muss,und kaum Abfahrten schaffe,dann wäre ich schon angepisst....Mir ist es zur Zeit einfach zu riskant.
> Ich seh ja ein das ALLE auf den Berg wollen,Wanderer,Rollerfahrer usw usw....
> Aber wenn ich hochfahre,dann will ich auch sofort los,und nicht noch auf mein Bike warten.Und das mit den unbewachten Bikes topt ja alles......dazu fällt mir GARNIX ein



ich komme aus Bremen, 250km!!! Ich war auch zur Eröffnung 2 Tasge da und hatte nur einmal ne 20min Wartezeit am Sonntag gehabt 
Wenn Du nach Braunlage fährst und Dich bei denen erkundigst, die da grade fahren wie das mit den Wartezeiten ist, kannst zur not ja immer noch nach Schulenberg weiterfahren


----------



## lipmo51 (8. August 2009)

aber die Kohle für das Tagesticket ist ja dann weg.....oder gelten die Tickets da für alle Bikeparks?Wäre mir neu.....
Versteh mich nicht falsch....will den Park ja nicht schlecht reden...aber besuchen werd ich den Park erst wenn ich mehr positives höre....


----------



## Resendisback (8. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> aber die Kohle für das Tagesticket ist ja dann weg.....oder gelten die Tickets da für alle Bikeparks?Wäre mir neu.....
> Versteh mich nicht falsch....will den Park ja nicht schlecht reden...aber besuchen werd ich den Park erst wenn ich mehr positives höre....


----------



## el Lingo (8. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> aber die Kohle für das Tagesticket ist ja dann weg.....oder gelten die Tickets da für alle Bikeparks?Wäre mir neu.....
> Versteh mich nicht falsch....will den Park ja nicht schlecht reden...aber besuchen werd ich den Park erst wenn ich mehr positives höre....



Wie kann man etwas schlechtreden, wenn man nie da war? Von dem Standpunkt her sollte Deine Meinung zum Park daher eh keiner ernst nehmen. Erst, wenn Du Dich mal aufgerafft hast, hinzufahren. Ich bin morgen wieder da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tresor23 (9. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> aber die Kohle für das Tagesticket ist ja dann weg.....oder gelten die Tickets da für alle Bikeparks?Wäre mir neu.....
> Versteh mich nicht falsch....will den Park ja nicht schlecht reden...aber besuchen werd ich den Park erst wenn ich mehr positives höre....


 Du must natürlich fragen bevor du ein Ticket kaufst!!!!
Aber nun sind es von euch aus doch auch nur 107 km nach Winterberg
fahre doch dahin  Oder geniesse einfach die 200m hohen Bergchen in Detmold da wird sich doch die eine oder andere Abfahrt von 3,8km finden  Aber hier über etwas herzuziehen was du noch nicht einmal gesehen hast ist echte Zeitverschwendung :kotz:


----------



## ILJA (9. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Und das mit den unbewachten Bikes topt ja alles......dazu fällt mir GARNIX ein



Da ist garnix unbewacht, da ja immer einer da ist, der die Räder einläd, und der steht maximal 5m vom Radständer weg. Desweiteren ist unten ja nur Input, alles was da aus der Talstation RAUS gefahren wird erregt starke Aufmerksamkeit...
Vielleicht könnte man das ja noch sicherer machen, indem man solche klapp-dinger einbaut wie es im Supermarkt für Einkaufswagen gibt, damit man diese nur in eine Richtung durchschieben kann. Aber ich ich glaub im Eingangsbereich soll ja eh noch irgendwas umgestaltet werden, von daher abwarten und machen lassen

Was ich übrigens noch als leicht umzusetzenden Verbesserungsvorschlag vergessen habe: In der Bergstation mal irgendwo nen Sitzbrett hinschrauben oder ne Bank hinstellen, da vergeht die Wartezeit schneller und die stinkenden Geräte stehen nicht den anderen Gästen im Weg rum


----------



## Resendisback (9. August 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man das ja noch sicherer machen, indem man solche klapp-dinger einbaut wie es im Supermarkt für Einkaufswagen gibt, damit man diese nur in eine Richtung durchschieben kann.



Bester Vorschlag den ich bis jetzt gehört habe! 
Wäre das Risiko sehr viel geringer das was weg kommt. Top


----------



## sh0rt (9. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> 50% hier haben Glück und 50% mussten warten...
> 
> Und wir haben von hier eine Anfahrt von ca 150km.....das musste auch beachten.Und wenn ich dann ständig warten muss,und kaum Abfahrten schaffe,dann wäre ich schon angepisst....Mir ist es zur Zeit einfach zu riskant.



"Was der Biker nicht kenn, dass frisst er nicht."
Man muss auch mal was versuchen und 150km sind nun echt keine Welt. Viele würden sich freuen nur 150km bis zu Bikeparks zu haben!


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2009)

Ich habe 230 Kilometer Anfahrt und die ersten 70 nur über Land und es lohnt sich trotzdem!


----------



## lipmo51 (9. August 2009)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Du must natürlich fragen bevor du ein Ticket kaufst!!!!
> Aber nun sind es von euch aus doch auch nur 107 km nach Winterberg
> fahre doch dahin  Oder geniesse einfach die 200m hohen Bergchen in Detmold da wird sich doch die eine oder andere Abfahrt von 3,8km finden  Aber hier über etwas herzuziehen was du noch nicht einmal gesehen hast ist echte Zeitverschwendung :kotz:



Bis nach Willingen hab ich ca 90km,und bis Winterberg ca110km.
Wir sind eigentlich jedes Wochenende in Willingen.Am Wochende fahren wir nach Winterberg garnicht mehr,denn da musste teilweise 30min warten bis du überhaupt in den Lift kommst.Und die Strecken können noch so lang sein.....3,8km,5km,.....was auch immer.Das heißt noch lange nicht das die Tracks Spaß machen.Kurven und dicke Sprünge müssen für mich schon drin sein.Bisher ist für uns hier WILLINGEN der beste Bikepark.KEINE Wartezeiten am Lift,geile Strecken,und natürlich die kurze Anfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (9. August 2009)

Mir ist auf der Monsterroller Strecke der Garmin Etrex Vista hcx von der Lenkerhalterung gebrochen. Wenn ihn nicht schon jemand mitgenommen hat, liegt er irgendwo im oberen Drittel im Gebüsch.


----------



## sh0rt (9. August 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Mir ist auf der Monsterroller Strecke der Garmin Etrex Vista hcx von der Lenkerhalterung gebrochen. Wenn ihn nicht schon jemand mitgenommen hat, liegt er irgendwo im oberen Drittel im Gebüsch.



Hoffentlich findet es sich wieder an


----------



## Resendisback (9. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Bis nach Willingen hab ich ca 90km,und bis Winterberg ca110km.
> Wir sind eigentlich jedes Wochenende in Willingen.Am Wochende fahren wir nach Winterberg garnicht mehr,denn da musste teilweise 30min warten bis du überhaupt in den Lift kommst.Und die Strecken können noch so lang sein.....3,8km,5km,.....was auch immer.Das heißt noch lange nicht das die Tracks Spaß machen.Kurven und dicke Sprünge müssen für mich schon drin sein.Bisher ist für uns hier WILLINGEN der beste Bikepark.KEINE Wartezeiten am Lift,geile Strecken,und natürlich die kurze Anfahrt.



Ganz einfach, dann lasses bleiben 
Oder komm halt nächstes Jahr vorbei.


----------



## lipmo51 (9. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, dann lasses bleiben
> Oder komm halt nächstes Jahr vorbei.



genau SO sieht es aus


----------



## mylow (9. August 2009)

... wer aus HH hat lust sich den spaß live und in farbe anzusehen?!
mfg


----------



## slowryder (9. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt möchte auch ich einmal meine Meinung zum Besten geben.

Ich war bisher zweimal in Braunlage und musste nur selten etwas länger (ca. 5 Minuten) auf mein Bike warten.

Wie das Bike wegkommen soll ist mir auch nicht klar, da die Bikes ja nur nach Vorlage des Tickets rausgegeben werden.

Und außerdem stört mich eh immer dieses Schlechtreden von neuen Dingen, anstatt
sich darüber zu freuen das es nun noch mehr Möglichkeiten zum Fahren
im Harz gibt.

Kritik soll ja geäußert werden, aber dann doch bitte konstruktiv, so dass der Betreiber auch Lust hat diese anzunehmen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## namroN (9. August 2009)

Es wird von der Talstation geredet, dort könnte man rein, sich nen bike schnappen und ab dafür. Wenn aber son Supermarkt-Drehkreuz da wäre, müsste man das Rad drüber heben und spätestens da wäre dann wer zur Stelle


----------



## slowryder (9. August 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Es wird von der Talstation geredet, dort könnte man rein, sich nen bike schnappen und ab dafür. Wenn aber son Supermarkt-Drehkreuz da wäre, müsste man das Rad drüber heben und spätestens da wäre dann wer zur Stelle




Da bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen.

Ich wäre jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass die Mitarbeiter dann nachfragen, ob das Bike auch dem rechtmäßigen Besitzer gehört. Am Samstag waren da ja immer 2 oder 3 Mitarbeiter anwesend.


----------



## namroN (9. August 2009)

Bei uns waren auch immer 2-3 Leute anwesend aber Dreistigkeit siegt leider meistens. Abgesehen davon macht es ja auch Spass in Braunlage


----------



## slowryder (9. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> So, wir waren heut auch mal in Braunlage und die bis jetzt fertigen Strecken haben auch richtig spaß gemacht. Allerdings hatten wir heute wohl etwas pech . Da heute nur ganz wenige Gondeln für Bikes dabei waren und die auch noch ungünstig verteilt waren, so dass man teilweise 20 Min unten rumstand obwohl alles leer war...waren leider nicht wirklich viele Abfahrten drin.
> Naja, da wir mehr oder weniger die einzigen Biker waren und man sich kaum anstellen musste wollten wir oben nicht 20 Min ohne Bikes rumstehen und haben also unten gewartet und dann wenn überhaupt mal Leute kamen diese vorgelassen. Bis dahin war alles schön und nett. Dann wurde uns gesagt wir sollten oben warten und nicht hier rumstehen (und das auch noch total unfreundlich!). Obwohl ja nix los war (ist ja was anderes als am Wochenende). Zudem kamen halt einfach gar keine Bikegondeln und wenn, dann wurden diese teilweise zuerst mit Monsterrollern beladen. Nachdem ich gesagt habe, dass ich dann lieber hier warte, da sie wohl nicht für die Bikes haften und keiner ständig ein Auge da unten drauf hat wenn die da 20 min rumstehen wurde der "Kassenchef"!? mega unfreundlich. Dazu kam noch, dass der eine Gondeltyp (der übrigens zu allen Gästen sehr unfreundlich war) mit so nem Monsterteil voll die Macke ins Bike meines Freundes reingehauen hat, wir es gesehen haben und anstatt sich zu entschuldigen erstmal einen auf "war ja schon" gemacht hat ! Das Personal war sonst aber freundlich, vor allem auf der Bergstation! Da haben wir wohl 2 auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Manche Leute...und ich bin sonst echt umgänglich.
> 
> Grüße Jennfa




Der Kassenchef macht auf mich eigentlich immer einen sehr bemühten Eindruck. Und das nicht korrekt mit den Bikes umgegangen wird ist mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen.
Das was Du geschildert hast geht natürlich gar nicht, kann Dir aber immer mal passieren.
Da hilft nur GANZ deutlich Einsprechen und Wenn kein Einsehen in Sicht ist
offiziell Beschweren (wo weiss ich jetzt nicht, lässt sich aber rauskriegen).

Und in Hahnenklee herrscht noch eher ein rauherer Ton.

Sind ja alle nur Menschen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (9. August 2009)

Klar, ich freu mich trotzdem auf den nächsten Besuch mit weiteren Strecken in dem neuen Bikepark . Haben halt etwas pech gehabt mit dem Tag. Das muss aber auf Dauer besser werden. So darf man nicht mit Kunden umgehen. Ich werde das Forum hier im Auge behalten und mal gucken wie sich das so weiterentwickelt mit den Gondeln etc. und danach entscheiden wann ich wieder hinfahre. So einen Tag will man schließlich nicht zweimal .

Die Idee mit dem Drehkreuz klingt gut!

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## burn (9. August 2009)

Verdammt jetzt ist mein Beitrag irgendwo im Forennirvana verschwunden deshalb nur eine grobe Zusammenfassung:

1. 2Tage im Park gewesen
2. Taeglich 10Abfahrten, keine Wartezeit ueber 10Minuten
3. Freundliches bemuehtes Personal
4. Neue Strecken im Bau

--> Alles Gut!


----------



## slowryder (9. August 2009)

Ich werde wohl am nächsten WE wieder hinfahren, wenn Das Wetter passt.

Grüße


----------



## tresor23 (9. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> *Bis nach Willingen hab ich ca 90km,und bis Winterberg ca110km.*
> *Wir sind eigentlich jedes Wochenende in Willingen.*Am Wochende fahren wir *nach Winterberg garnicht mehr,denn da musste teilweise 30min warten* bis du überhaupt in den Lift kommst.Und die Strecken können noch so lang sein.....3,8km,5km,.....was auch immer.Das heißt noch lange nicht das die Tracks Spaß machen.Kurven und dicke Sprünge müssen für mich schon drin sein.Bisher ist für uns hier WILLINGEN der beste Bikepark.KEINE Wartezeiten am Lift,geile Strecken,und natürlich die kurze Anfahrt.


 
Jo das weiss ich wie weit ihr es habt bin in der lage zu google'n  und deshalb meine Aussage.....
Grade darum verstehe ich nicht das du es so schlecht redest da es ja auch für Leute die nicht alles lesen sondern nur überfliegen deine aussagen als fakt ansehen und abgeschreckt werden 
Also bei uns war immer alles gut und wir schaffen auch so zwischen 8 und 10 abfahrten das ganze mit ner CurryWurst und in der Sonne liegen Pause.Und wir sind schon seit einen Monat vor der eröffnung mind. 1x die woche da . 
Fakt ist Alles Wird Gut   und nicht


----------



## corra (10. August 2009)

wahren samstag das erste mal da 
eigentlich nicht schlecht bischen eintönig 
nettes personal , super lift, weiter so 


sind dann aufgrund von schlechtem wetter weiter nach winterberg


----------



## bodo bagger (10. August 2009)

tja generell ist wohl die frage der haftung für bikediebstähle aus dem wartebereich talstation.

wenn mir der seilbahnbetreiber als kunden verbietet in der talstation zu warten, bis mein bike in die gondel verladen ist und mir somit in mein recht eingreift, auf mein eigentum zu achten, müssen die quasi dann ersatztweise auch die haftung für diebstähle etc. in diesem bereich übernehmen.


----------



## Fatal Error (10. August 2009)

Oh mann was geht denn hier ab?

War gestern endlich das erste Mal da....und hatte morgens noch kurz überlegt wegen einiger Beiträge hier doch nach Hahnenklee/Schulenberg zu fahren.

Ich bin dann aber trotzdem nach Braunlage....und das war gut so.

Das Liftpersonal war zumindest zu mir sehr nett und zuvorkommend, nach der ersten Abfahrt kam sogar der Herr an der Kasse hinter mir her und fragte wie es mir gefallen hat etc.
Bin in knapp 4  Stunden 7 Mal gefahren und habe einmal oben 5 Minuten aufs Bike gewartet, zweimal war das Rad vor mir oben und 4 Mal ein bis drei Gondeln hinter mir....ist i.O. denke ich.

Die Strecken waren noch feucht, haben aber Spass gemacht und haben definitiv Potential. Einzig der Singletrail/Singletrack hinten rum war absolut unrund (evtl noch nicht ertig?) zu fahren. 

Wie unten Räder geklaut werden sollen ist mir ein Rätsel, da das definitiv auffallen würde wenn jemand da wieder etwas rausschiebt....ist gestern bei den Monsterrollern passiert, und die wurden auch nicht so ohne weiteres nach draußen gelassen.

An alle Reichsbedenkenträger hier im Threat ....entweder selbst hinfahren und sich erstmal ein Bild machen, oder einfach mal die ..... halten : daumen: .

Gruss
Alex


----------



## fewoholzwurm (10. August 2009)

Hier spricht der *âHolzwurmâ: (Antwort auf den Beitrag 784)*
Hallo Jungs und MÃ¤dels, 
unser Haus liegt schrÃ¤g gegenÃ¼ber der Einfahrt zur Wurmbergseilbahn-Talstation und dem Bikeservice
 âZweirad Buscheâ. Wir sind âbikefreundlichâ und bieten einen Bike-/Skikeller und ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten direkt am Haus. Wir denken Ã¼ber ErweiterungsmÃ¶glichkeiten nach.
Unsere  FewoÂ´s  findet ihr unter www.braunlage.de Gastgeberverzeichnis hexenhaus/holzwurm
âHolzwurm 1â bis 5 Personen 57,50/Ã âHolzwurm 2â bis 4 Personen 45,-/Ã.
Die Fewo âHexenhausâ liegt an der Ortseinfahrt Braunlage Mitte ca. 5 min. mit dem Auto bis zur Talstation Wurmberg-Seilbahn. Ãbernachtung mit BrÃ¶tchenservice  bis  7 Personen 77,50 â¬ und GrillmÃ¶glichkeiten im Garten.


----------



## burn (10. August 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man das einfach mal ausprobieren mit dem Bikediebstahl. Einfach mal das Rad von einem Kumpel wieder mit rausnehmen und gucken ob jmd was sagt. Und hinterher evtl. darauf hinweisen wenn keiner was gemerkt hat. Und eigentlich gehe ich auch davon aus das keiner was sagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (10. August 2009)

Hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag zur Bikeübergabe an der Liftstation. Sehe Probleme nur wenn wirklich viel los ist und alles mit Rädern und Rollern voll steht. Da hatt keiner mehr einen Überblick und ein Rad kann schon mal untergehen und verschwinden
Anstatt diese Massen an Bikes und Rollern abzustellen, könnte man nur ein oder zwei für das Liftpersonal überschaubare Sätze (Anzahl die in die Gondel passen) im Übergabebereich abstellen lassen. Alles darüber hinaus muss sich in einer Warteschlange anstellen. Im Übergabebereich sollte stets nur ein Beutzer zugelassen sein der sein Rad übergibt und wieder rausgeht. Dann der nächste. Das Liftpersonal hatt dann zwei Sätze an gepufferten Rädern/Rollern bzw. einen Dritten der vorne neben der Liftspur steht. Die beiden Sätzte an Rädern von einander optisch trennen. Dann weiß das Liftpersonal auch welche als nächstes dran kommen.
Im Klartext also einmal FiFo und einmal Pull anstatt Push einführen.


----------



## Resendisback (10. August 2009)

Vielleicht ist es auch nur momentan so. Es soll ja noch eine TÃ¼r/Tor in die Wand eingesetzt werden, damit es flÃ¼ssiger wird. Vielleicht stellt man sich dann direkt
an eine Schlange, somit hat die Seilbahn dann auch nicht den Stress immer 
aufpassen und nebenher noch einladen zu mÃ¼ssen. Naja, mal schauen.



fewoholzwurm schrieb:


> Hier spricht der *âHolzwurmâ: (Antwort auf den Beitrag 784)*
> Hallo Jungs und MÃ¤dels,
> unser Haus liegt schrÃ¤g gegenÃ¼ber der Einfahrt zur Wurmbergseilbahn-Talstation und dem Bikeservice
> âZweirad Buscheâ. Wir sind âbikefreundlichâ und bieten einen Bike-/Skikeller und ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten direkt am Haus. Wir denken Ã¼ber ErweiterungsmÃ¶glichkeiten nach.
> ...




KÃ¶nntet ja auch ein Paar Bilder in euer Fotoalbum hochladen!


----------



## Riding-Rick (10. August 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum hier immer über die Unfreundlichkeit und den Umgangston vom Liftpersonal gemeckert wird  sowohl in Braunlage als auch in Hahnenklee!
In Braunlage war ich zwar (leider) erst 1 mal, aber in HKL mindestens schon 15 mal und das Personal war zu mir IMMER freundlich. Vielleicht sollten sich die Leute zu denen das Personal unfreundlich ist mal Gedanken über Ihren eigenen Umgangston machen! Wenn man gleich mit Krawall mit der Tür ins Haus fällt und über alles meckert kann ich das schon verstehen wenn da der ein oder andere verschnupft drauf reagiert. Wie gesagt, zu mir waren IMMER ALLE freundlich. Wie man in den Wald ruft....


----------



## trailking84 (10. August 2009)

Riding-Rick schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum hier immer über die Unfreundlichkeit und den Umgangston vom Liftpersonal gemeckert wird  sowohl in Braunlage als auch in Hahnenklee!
> In Braunlage war ich zwar (leider) erst 1 mal, aber in HKL mindestens schon 15 mal und das Personal war zu mir IMMER freundlich. Vielleicht sollten sich die Leute zu denen das Personal unfreundlich ist mal Gedanken über Ihren eigenen Umgangston machen! Wenn man gleich mit Krawall mit der Tür ins Haus fällt und über alles meckert kann ich das schon verstehen wenn da der ein oder andere verschnupft drauf reagiert. Wie gesagt, zu mir waren IMMER ALLE freundlich. Wie man in den Wald ruft....


 
Ich verstehe das auch nicht. Wenn man nicht mit Wartezeiten zurecht kommt oder mit der gegebenen Möglichkeit dann sollte man nicht in Bikeparks fahren. War bisher immer zufrieden mit der Leistung des Personals und auch meiner Abfahrten. Auch ist mir schon oft unter die Augen gekommen, dass sich Biker wie die Sau benehmen und so tun als währen sie die Besitzer des Parks (meisst die, die dann eh nichts bringen und sich nur über den Park aufregen weil die eigene Fahrtechnik nicht hin haut). Bitte sagt doch so was direkt dem Personal vor Ort in einem ruhigem Ton. Weil wenn ihr hier klagt, dann bekommen die das nicht mit und können nichts ändern.

Ride fair and keep the rubber side down and go outside and ride

in diesem Sinne


----------



## TZR (10. August 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag zur Bikeübergabe an der Liftstation. Sehe Probleme nur wenn wirklich viel los ist und alles mit Rädern und Rollern voll steht. Da hatt keiner mehr einen Überblick und ein Rad kann schon mal untergehen und verschwinden
> Anstatt diese Massen an Bikes und Rollern abzustellen, könnte man nur ein oder zwei für das Liftpersonal überschaubare Sätze (Anzahl die in die Gondel passen) im Übergabebereich abstellen lassen. Alles darüber hinaus muss sich in einer Warteschlange anstellen.



Sehr guter Vorschlag, damit gäbe es auch keine Probleme mehr, dass die Reihenfolge vertauscht wird. Das bleibt halt auch nicht aus, wenn 35 Räder und Roller in der Halle warten.
Weiterhin wäre schon hilfreich, wenn die Abstellhalle nur ohne Fahrrad wieder verlassen werden könnte (Drehkreuz o.ä.). In Ausnahmefällen, wenn jemand sein Rad doch wieder herausbringen muss, müsste dann die Nr. kontrolliert werden und derjenige extra herausgelassen werden.


----------



## toschi (10. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch nur momentan so. Es soll ja noch eine Tür/Tor in die Wand eingesetzt werden, damit es flüssiger wird. ...


Es wäre ja schön wenn sich dazu der Betreiber, der ja hier ständig mitliest, mal äussert, würde hier sicherlich nicht fehl am Platze sein und einige Seiten und Spekulationen ersparen. Scheint aber in seinen Augen nicht nötig .


trailking84 schrieb:


> ...Bitte sagt doch so was direkt dem Personal vor Ort in einem ruhigem Ton....


Genau meine Einstellung, wenn daraus aber nichts folgt was willst Du dann tun? Ich habe an den drei Tagen die ich dort war gern mit den Personal gesprochen und auch Anmerkungen und Vorschläge zum Transport gemacht, z.B. die Bikes im Wechsel einzustellen, da hieß es dann das ja die mittleren Räder mit den Lenkern zusammenstehen würden, hä, wie jetzt, wo ist das Problem . Um nicht unhöflich zu sein hab ich das mal so hingenommen, musste mich allerdings beherrschen und ihm Zeit geben über seinen Kommentar nachzudenken.
Wenns daran liegt das das letztgeladene in Fahrtrichtung stehen muss (wegen der Falltüren) dann stell ich das erste halt rückwärts ein, ist doch nicht schwierig oder?
Davon ab möchte ich den Job auch nicht den ganzen Tag machen, schon verständlich das man bei der Buckelei mal die Haltung verliert, das darf aber nicht dazu führen das Gäste beleidigt, angfratzt oder wie kleine Kinder gemassregelt werden. (s. Jenfas Post)
Nächstes Wochenende werde ich den Park erneut besuchen, schauen was sich dort getan hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmberg (10. August 2009)

Hallo Bike-Freunde,
Ihr könnt es glauben - wir arbeiten an jedem Thema, wenn wir auch nicht immer hier gleich Stellung beziehen.
Geändert ist bereits seit Samstag das Abstellen im Tal! 
Wir haben uns mit dem Hineinfahren der Bikes/Roller in die Tiefe der Station verlagert - abstellen also i.d.R. nicht mehr vorne im Ausgangsbereich. 
In der nächsten Zeit kommt eine elektr. Schiebetür als Eingang in die Gebäudeseite der Verlob.wiese (Ende Abfahrt), die nur von außen zu öffnen ist. 
In der Talstation wird dann als Ausgangsbereich der Fahrer nach Abstellen der Räder ein Abgang so erstellt, dass dort die Rädern nicht passieren können. Damit müsste die Sicherung von Rädern bereits klappen. 
Wer ab Samstag ((08.08.) und nicht davor) hier war, müsste diese anfängliche, gut funktionierende Übergangs-Veränderung bereits positiv bemerkt haben!
Wir bauen an allen Fronten immer weiter! 
Weiter auch so mit Euren Kommentaren - wenn wir auch nicht immer gleich schriftlich darauf reagieren, so doch Stück für Stück am Berg! Auch die anderen Angelegenheiten (Personal, verladen u.a.m.) werden hier vor Ort nicht unterdrückt! Denkt an den "Kummerkasten" in der Talstation rechts an der Wand mit dem kleinen Fenster, den kontrollieren wir fortlaufend auf Meinungen und Tipps. Papier und Stift sind dort vorhanden. 
Es wird schon werden ...
Grüße vom Wurmberg!!


----------



## jaamaa (10. August 2009)

Das mit der Variante des Biketransports ist ja nun mehr oder wenige gelaufen.

Aber mal ehrlich, wenn schon die Bügel vorn und hinten an der Personengondel techn. nicht möglich sind, wäre denn das hier nicht eine sinnvolle und zudem auch kostengünstige Alternative

Wildkogelvideo auf der IBC Startseite/ gleich nach 8 sek zu sehen

Einfach genial!!!


----------



## wurmberg (10. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das mit der Variante des Biketransports ist ja nun mehr oder wenige gelaufen.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, wenn schon die Bügel vorn und hinten an der Personengondel techn. nicht möglich sind, wäre denn das hier nicht eine sinnvolle und zudem auch kostengünstige Alternative
> 
> ...



Jaamaa, endlich einmal etwas richtig Konstruktives!! Super! Wir werden das prüfen und für unsere Bahn abklären.
Grüße!


----------



## DH-Shredder (10. August 2009)

Wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare wieder lese...  

Wenn man kritisieren will, dann gibt es immer eine bestimmte "Tonlage"... 

Ich glaube, die Betreiber nehmen uns schon ernst. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass wenn man _konstruktive(!)_ Kritik anwendet, dass dabei im Endeffekt mehr erzielt wird als mit der Brechstangen-Kritik. 

Nutzt doch einfach diesen "Kummerkasten" und weist das Personal in einem _freundlichen _Ton auf bestimmte Kritikpunkte hin. Da haben alle mehr von als das am Ende die Fahrer nur als Heuelsusen betrachtet werden.


----------



## el Lingo (11. August 2009)

Schon mal jetzt ein fettes Danke, dafür dass Ihr den großen Wall Ride mit Fahrtrichtung von rechts nach links gebaut habt!!


----------



## toschi (11. August 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Jaamaa, endlich einmal etwas richtig Konstruktives!! Super! Wir werden das prüfen und für unsere Bahn abklären.
> Grüße!


Na mal ganz ehrlich, das ist jetzt nicht neu oder? So wird häufig in den Alpen der Biketransport abgewickelt, dachte das wäre hinlänglich bekannt aber in Braunlage wegen der engen Platzverhältnisse nicht machbar. Wurde ja hier schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen.
In Arosa z.B. sind es ganz profane Kanthölzer mit einem Schweinehaken die in die Skihalterungen gesteckt die Bikes aufnehmen.


----------



## Scopus (11. August 2009)

Na da sind die Transportgondeln in Braunlage aber nen Tick besser und effektiver. Es sind 12 Stück im Einsatz und alle 2:30 - 3 Min kommt die nächste an.


----------



## toschi (11. August 2009)

Das müsste man mal errechnen, so würden die Bikes von den Fahrern an die Haken gehängt und jede Gondel hätte zwei. Jetzt sind vier Mitarbeiter damit beschäftigt die Bikes zu laden-entladen, die würden nur zwei Tage im Jahr gebraucht um die Halterungen anzubringen, einmal im Frühjahr und einmal im Herbst.
Bike und Biker wären gleichzeitig auf dem Berg und Platz für vier weitere Fahrgäste wäre in jeder Kabine.
Zugang für Bikes und Biker durch den Nebeneingang bedeutet einen weiteren Kartenleser.
Dann sind da noch die Monsterroller, die können nicht so ohne weiteres an die Haken gehängt werden. Müsste man technisch lösen können auch diese so zu transportieren, bleibt aber das Problem das Erstfahrer mit dem anhängen der Roller nicht klarkommen, Kinder und Familien zum Beispiel, da müsste dann evtl. der Rollerbetreiber Personal stellen.

Wenns denn nur so geringe Wartezeiten sind wie Du beschreibst ist alles gut, es hat sich aber gezeigt das es teilweise erheblich längere Wartezeiten auf die Bikes gab. Wenns nun abgestellt ist ist alles gut.

Wirtschaftlicher für den Bahnbetreiber wären aber sicher die Halterungen über die Skihalter und entsprechende Vorrichtungen. Effektivität ist eine Sache des Standpunktes.


----------



## JanikF. (11. August 2009)

den Vorschlag mit den Halterung hab es schon, er wurde jedoch abgelehnt da es technisch nicht möglich sei irgendwas ausserhalb der gondel zu transportieren... wäre ja schön wenn es doch klappt. Schliesslich ist das Beförderungsmethode Nr. 1. wohl falsch informiert worden...


----------



## zweirad-busche (12. August 2009)

Hallo Biker,
Die GIANT Neuheitenpräsentation 2010 wird am 17. Oktober 2009
bei ZWEIRAD BUSCHE am Bikepark Braunlage, präsentiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (12. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> Die GIANT Neuheitenpräsentation 2010 wird am 17. Oktober 2009
> bei ZWEIRAD BUSCHE am Bikepark Braunlage, präsentiert!



Hört sich gut an, wir sind mit 40 Leute vor Ort. Kann man die Bikes auch Probe fahren?

checkb


----------



## zweirad-busche (12. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, wir sind mit 40 Leute vor Ort. Kann man die Bikes auch Probe fahren?
> 
> checkb



Aber natürlich !
Schreibt euch das Datum in den Kalender !


----------



## Taggecko77 (12. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> Die GIANT Neuheitenpräsentation 2010 wird am 17. Oktober 2009
> bei ZWEIRAD BUSCHE am Bikepark Braunlage, präsentiert!



das klingt doch gut Das Datum ist im Kalender rot markiert


----------



## el Lingo (12. August 2009)

Bei 40 Berlinern sehe ich zu, dass ich woanders bin


----------



## sh0rt (12. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Bei 40 Berlinern sehe ich zu, dass ich woanders bin



Sind nich nur Bärliner


----------



## Resendisback (12. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Bei 40 Berlinern sehe ich zu, dass ich woanders bin


----------



## berkel (12. August 2009)

Da sollte sich wohl die Wurmbergbahn den Termin im Kalender fett markieren und genug Transportgondeln vorhalten. 

Ich reserviere hiermit schon mal ein Giant Glory.


----------



## schoko404 (12. August 2009)

Hi,
möchte mir morgen mal den Park angucken und würde gern wissen wie das Wetter dort zur Zeit wirklich ist!! Webcams und Wettervorhersagen sind leider sehr unterschiedlich und bei ca 350km Anreise wäre totales Schmuddelwetter echt mist! Danke schonmal!!GRuß


----------



## micha2 (12. August 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> würde gern wissen wie das Wetter dort zur Zeit wirklich ist



In Herzberg (Luftlinie 20km entfernt) regnet es jetzt.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainstrom (12. August 2009)

würde gern wissen wie das Wetter dort zur Zeit wirklich ist

*geh doch auf wetter.de  da gibste dann braunlage ein und bekommst das genaue wetter für morgen *


----------



## Resendisback (12. August 2009)

Sonst schreibe ich dir morgen gegen 9 Uhr wie der Wetterstand hier Vorort ist..
falls das nicht zu spät ist.


----------



## tresor23 (12. August 2009)

Im moment nieselt es noch sollte sich aber bis morgen legen. Strecken sind etwas Nass aber sage dir noch mal bescheid wenn es hell wird....


----------



## schoko404 (13. August 2009)

Danke danke! Werde morgen (heute) recht früh starten. Vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen von euch! bis dann! Gruß Hauke


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2009)

Moin an alle!

Viel Spass am Wochenende für alle und herzliche Grüsse an Ute und Peter Busche sowohl auch an Patrick vom Team Busche.

Ich muss leider an diesem WE arbeiten!

Jens


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (13. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> Die GIANT Neuheitenpräsentation 2010 wird am 17. Oktober 2009
> bei ZWEIRAD BUSCHE am Bikepark Braunlage, präsentiert!



ich darf das neue glory direkt nach der eurobike mal fahren.....lohnt sich doch in Erkrath zu wohnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2009)

Mr. Big-Air schrieb:


> ich darf das neue glory direkt nach der eurobike mal fahren.....lohnt sich doch in Erkrath zu wohnen



Haste da auch direkt nen Bikepark vor der Eurobike 
Bin gespannt wie das neue glory ist und vorallem ob es HÄLT.

@Jens Danke Danke, mein Arm ist bald auch wieder fit, ich ertrage das Schöne Wetter
   und nicht fahren nicht  ! Wann wirste denn dann wieder vorbei kommen ?


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Haste da auch direkt nen Bikepark vor der Eurobike
> Bin gespannt wie das neue glory ist und vorallem ob es HÄLT.
> 
> @Jens Danke Danke, mein Arm ist bald auch wieder fit, ich ertrage das Schöne Wetter
> und nicht fahren nicht  ! Wann wirste denn dann wieder vorbei kommen ?



Bald!


----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2009)

Wens interessiert.. Matthias "Matschi" Faber von Bergamont radelt hier gerade 
mit seinem Straitline rumm..


----------



## DH-Shredder (13. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Wens interessiert.. Matthias "Matschi" Faber von Bergamont radelt hier gerade
> mit seinem Straitline rumm..



Meinst Du den hier...?:


----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2009)

Jap, genau


----------



## Taggecko77 (13. August 2009)

ich habe grade mal ebend das Wetter für Sa. überprüft. Soll ja zu mindest trocken sein  Ich fahre dann am Sa. mal wieder nach Braunlage 
Man sieht sich Sa.


----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> ich habe grade mal ebend das Wetter für Sa. überprüft. Soll ja zu mindest trocken sein  Ich fahre dann am Sa. mal wieder nach Braunlage
> Man sieht sich Sa.



Hört auf mir Konkurrenz zu machen, ihr wart bald öfter oben als Ich


----------



## Brainstrom (13. August 2009)

Wann sind eigendlich die anderen strecken fertig?! das letzte mla wo ich oben war stand schon kleines bissel von der slopestyle stand ja schon aber ansonsten ist der park jetzt schon total geil hoffe auch das die da auch die strecken flegen werden nihct so wie in anderen bikeparks!


----------



## namroN (13. August 2009)

Ich denke mal daran wird es nicht scheitern


----------



## zweirad-busche (13. August 2009)

Mr. Big-Air schrieb:


> ich darf das neue glory direkt nach der eurobike mal fahren.....lohnt sich doch in Erkrath zu wohnen


Ich würd sagen, es lohnt sich im Harz zu wohnen, denn bei uns kannst Du das neue Glory 0 schon nächste Woche fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2009)

Genau so isses !


----------



## Helius-FR (13. August 2009)

Gibt es eigendlich Videos von der / den Strecken ?

Zumindest Youtube gibt keine Ergebnisse.


----------



## namroN (13. August 2009)

resend hat 2 bei vimeo, suche einfach resend und auf der 2. Seite wirst du ihn finden 

Edit: Kommst ja auch aus WOB


----------



## Helius-FR (13. August 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> resend hat 2 bei vimeo, suche einfach resend und auf der 2. Seite wirst du ihn finden
> 
> Edit: Kommst ja auch aus WOB



Sehr Geil. Gefunden und werd sie mir gleich mal Ansehen...

Jep, auch Wolfsburger


----------



## namroN (13. August 2009)

Uns hat es im Matsch schon Spass gemacht, wenn es dort trocken ist geht es dort bestimmt erst richtig ab


----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Sehr Geil. Gefunden und werd sie mir gleich mal Ansehen...
> 
> Jep, auch Wolfsburger



Jau, nur leider ist das zweite irgendwie Hochformat, hatte ich falches Pixelverhältniss bei dem 2ten Video -.-


----------



## Helius-FR (13. August 2009)

Hmmm....

Also die Video´s haben mich jetzt nicht soooooo überzeugt. 

Schaut da aus wie endweder recht Ruppig zwischen den Bäumen durchzirkeln oder Strekenweise Autobahn.

Ich glaub für ne Fahrtechnik Null wie mich wird das nix.


----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2009)

Garantiere dir das es im Video kein Stück so rüberkommt wie wenn du hier Vorort bist.. komm einfach mal ... BILD dir Deine Meinung !


----------



## namroN (13. August 2009)

So ruppig, wie es in dem Video ausschaut, ist das eigentlich garnicht. Gibt auf jeden fall Schlimmeres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2009)

Muss man halt selbst mal fahren hier


----------



## ILJA (13. August 2009)

ruppig ists schon, fahrtechnik und ne gute linienwahl brauch man nur wenn man schnell sein will. Ansonsten kommt man alles halbwegs so runter ohne sich irgendwas zutrauen zu müssen. Nur die Länge wird vielen Probleme bereiten^^.


----------



## namroN (13. August 2009)

Da du ja Wolfsburger bist, fahre mit deinem Helius mal den Wanderweg Nr. 1 runter ca. 500m hinter der Käfertränke in sonnen Forstweg rein und geradeaus richtung Thommy Quelle, so wie der letzte Abschnitt ist von den Wurzeln her, kannst du dir den Wurmberg vorstellen 


Edit: Ich hab dich mal im ICQ angetickert, weil OT


----------



## Helius-FR (13. August 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Da du ja Wolfsburger bist, fahre mit deinem Helius mal den Wanderweg Nr. 1 runter ca. 500m hinter der Käfertränke in sonnen Forstweg rein und geradeaus richtung Thommy Quelle, so wie der letzte Abschnitt ist von den Wurzeln her, kannst du dir den Wurmberg vorstellen





Wie Tommy Quelle. 

Na mal Schauen... Hab ja nächste Woche noch Urlaub...


----------



## tresor23 (14. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Gibt es eigendlich Videos von der / den Strecken ?
> 
> Zumindest Youtube gibt keine Ergebnisse.


 
[ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=61601552"]Video: Freeride BikePark an Wurmberg von tresor23 - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@services/media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@61601552[/ame]

Bin nun auch nicht so begabt darum die vielen Chikenway nutzungen 

Bin Samstag mit Kamera und Stativ vor Ort da es meine Gabel zerschossen hat  Also wundert euch nicht wenn ich da am Streckenrand rumlunger ..... Danke für eure mithilfe


----------



## burn (14. August 2009)

hmm ich sehe kein video :/
kannst du es vllt mal bei youtube hochladen, ich vermute mal es liegt an myspace...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (14. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> Die GIANT Neuheitenpräsentation 2010 wird am 17. Oktober 2009
> bei ZWEIRAD BUSCHE am Bikepark Braunlage, präsentiert!



Am Montag? Schade, da wird´s bei mir wohl nix wegen arbeiten. Bin am Wochenende da.
Die Bikes wären dann kostenlos testbar?


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Hört auf mir Konkurrenz zu machen, ihr wart bald öfter oben als Ich



Kann mir vorstellen dass das doof ist >_< Wie lange braucht Deine Hand noch?


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. August 2009)

Brainstrom schrieb:


> Wann sind eigendlich die anderen strecken fertig?! das letzte mla wo ich oben war stand schon kleines bissel von der slopestyle stand ja schon aber ansonsten ist der park jetzt schon total geil hoffe auch das die da auch die strecken flegen werden nihct so wie in anderen bikeparks!



Slopstyle? Wo soll denn das gewesen sein?
Fertig sind bisher nur der FR und der DH. Als ich letzes Mal da war (Anfang der Woche) war der Singletrail grade "fertig" geworden. Zumindest die Streckenführung; soll halt noch das feintuning bekommen. Die Strecke ist eigentlich ganz witzig, fand ich. Wer aber dachte der DH schlaucht muss die mal fahren. Geht über Stock und Stein und dabei fast nur eben und teils muss man auch noch bergauf treten  Bin mal gespannt; wenn da die Wurzeln erst mal rauskommen wird die bei Feuchtigkeit bestimmt ulkig 
Beim neuen DH sind die dran. Hat sich aber (Witterungsbedingt) hinausgezögert. Mitte der Woche wollten sie mit den Starthügel anfangen, wurde uns gesagt. Vom 4X und der Shorline war noch gar nichts zu sehen.


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Garantiere dir das es im Video kein Stück so rüberkommt wie wenn du hier Vorort bist.. komm einfach mal ... BILD dir Deine Meinung !



Stimmt. Auf den Videos kommt die Stecke in keiner Weise rüber, wie sie wirklich ist. Holperig ist eigentlich an ehesten das Mittelstück unter der Bahn, finde ich. Am Ende Wurzeltrail und am Anfang etwas steiler. Aber, wenn man sinnig und langsam fährt, kannste das auch ohne Downhiller angehen.


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. August 2009)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Video: Freeride BikePark an Wurmberg von tresor23 - MySpace Video
> 
> Bin nun auch nicht so begabt darum die vielen Chikenway nutzungen
> 
> Bin Samstag mit Kamera und Stativ vor Ort da es meine Gabel zerschossen hat  Also wundert euch nicht wenn ich da am Streckenrand rumlunger ..... Danke für eure mithilfe



Dann schiess mal n paar Bilder von mir!


----------



## Resendisback (14. August 2009)

Joa Hand brauch doch noch einige Tage, Gips war gestern mal ab, dann jedoch direkt wieder dran 

Also die FR und DH sind ja in dem Sinne noch nicht fertig, werden noch präpariert.. nur bis jetzt ist die 
Erde noch nicht angekommen, bzw. war sie bis Sonntag noch nicht.

Und den Wallride habe ich bis jetzt noch nichtmal sehen dürfen


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. August 2009)

Klaar, richtig fertig sind die Stecken ja eh nie dann immer irgendwas geändert wird oder dazu kommt. Aber bisher sind ja der DH und FR soweit offiziell "fertig," Singletrail, shores, Four Cross und der neue DH kommen ja erst noch.
Was ich mich fragte; der Wallride, soll der eigentlich von dem DH oder vom FR angefahren werden?! Vom Dh kann man j adrauf zufahren. Vom FR passt die line aber irgendwie gar nicht. Da müsste man ja erst den Hang runterfahren und kommt gar nicht drauf zu. Oder wie ist das gedacht?...


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. August 2009)

So, nächsten SA (22.08.) bin ich auch da. Dann ist mein BigHit Team auch endlich wieder 100% startklar und dann werden wir sehen, wie es am Wurmberg ausschaut! 

...man kann mich an meinem Specialized BigHit Team von Shaun Palmer mit (m)einer MonsterT 2003 erkennen. Fällt sofort auf... 

Bis SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMSTAAAAAAAAAAG!!!


----------



## Resendisback (14. August 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Klaar, richtig fertig sind die Stecken ja eh nie dann immer irgendwas geändert wird oder dazu kommt. Aber bisher sind ja der DH und FR soweit offiziell "fertig," Singletrail, shores, Four Cross und der neue DH kommen ja erst noch.



Naja Du meinst es kommen DH racetrack, Singletrail, Northshore Line und Dirtline ..four cross wirds ja nicht geben. 
Aber bin dennoch am meisten auf die schwere DH gespannt.


----------



## el Lingo (14. August 2009)

Die FR ist wird auf der Karte als FR und Slopestyle ausgezeichnet, damit sollte die Antwort gegeben sein. Auf dem Stück vor dem Wallride sind auch schon Erdhaufe, die zu Sprüngen umgebaut werden sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (14. August 2009)

Hier ne Webcam am Maritim Braunlage fürs Wetter.

http://www.braunlage.de/exc/index.html


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Naja Du meinst es kommen DH racetrack, Singletrail, Northshore Line und Dirtline ..four cross wirds ja nicht geben.
> Aber bin dennoch am meisten auf die schwere DH gespannt.



Klar mit Four Cross meint ich natürlich die Dirtline.
Am interessantesten wird aufv jeden Fall der DH Racetrack. Mal sehen, wie der wird. Der Start wird ja schon mal gut steil; danach, wenn der relativ parallel zur Monsterroller Strecke verläuft?, ist aber nicht mehr allzuviel Gefälle drin, oder? Bin gespannt, was die draus machen


----------



## Helius-FR (14. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Also die FR und DH sind ja in dem Sinne noch nicht fertig, werden noch präpariert.. nur bis jetzt ist die
> Erde noch nicht angekommen, bzw. war sie bis Sonntag noch nicht.



Nicht Fertig ???

Will ja nich Meckern (und hab das ganze ja noch nicht life gesehen)
Aber auf den Video´s sehe ich nix was da überhaupt gebaut wurde außer den paar Holz Elementen.
Sonst schaut das aus wie einfach ne Spur in den Wald gefahren.


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Aber auf den Video´s sehe ich nix was da überhaupt gebaut wurde außer den paar Holz Elementen.
> Sonst schaut das aus wie einfach ne Spur in den Wald gefahren.



So ganz unberechtigt ist die Kritik in der Tat nicht. Ich werde das ja nächstes WoE sehen. Auf den Videos sieht es in der Tat so aus, als hätte man einige Elemente eingebaut und den Rest der Natur und den Fahrern überlassen. 

Ist _keine _Kritik, aber ein paar Sachen mehr können ja nicht schaden...


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. August 2009)

Nene, so schlimm ist´s nicht. Die lines sind inzwischen schon etwas  ausgefahrener und es geht nicht querfeldein durch den Wald  Anfangs wurden dire Strecken halt nur freihgemäht und etwas aufgeräumt.. Die Strecken sind nicht 100% prepariert ála Winterberg, sondern natürliche Strecken.


----------



## Resendisback (14. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Nicht Fertig ???
> 
> Will ja nich Meckern (und hab das ganze ja noch nicht life gesehen)
> Aber auf den Video´s sehe ich nix was da überhaupt gebaut wurde außer den paar Holz Elementen.
> Sonst schaut das aus wie einfach ne Spur in den Wald gefahren.



Sorry, aber schon wieder einer mehr der meckern aber nicht selbst vorbeischauen kann ?


----------



## Helius-FR (14. August 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Nene, so schlimm ist´s nicht. Die lines sind inzwischen schon etwas  ausgefahrener und es geht nicht querfeldein durch den Wald



Das klingt doch gut.


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, am 22.08. bin ich da und werde möglichst viele Bilder von der Strecke machen (habe da ein gutes Händchen für) und einen (sofern möglich) objektiven Bericht verfassen. 

Bin jetzt schon echt gespannt!!!


----------



## Helius-FR (14. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Sorry, aber schon wieder einer mehr der meckern aber nicht selbst vorbeischauen kann ?



Ich sagte das soll KEIN Meckern sein. 

Und wenn nix dazwischen kommt werd ich mir die SAche auch nächste Woche Life und in Farbe Ansehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (14. August 2009)

Na endlich mal wieder aktuelle Fotos  Auch von den sich im Bau befindenen Elementen bitte


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. August 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Na endlich mal wieder aktuelle Fotos  Auch von den sich im Bau befindenen Elementen bitte



Klar  Ich werde mir Mühe geben!


----------



## namroN (14. August 2009)

Schön schön, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was sich seit unserem Besuch so getan hat


----------



## checkb (14. August 2009)

Wir waren heute das 1x am Start und ick als Bikeparkhasser muss sagen: *SEHR GEIL*.  Endlich mal ne Location wo man den Eindruck hat, ich fahre  Mountainbike und muss nicht gleich ne Lebensversicherung abschliessen. Potential ist da, beim Park und bei mir. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Session am höchsten Berliner Berg. 

Riesenlob an das Bahnperonal, super freundlich und hilfsbereit. 

checkb

PS: Der Hase ist tot und die Schlange hat noch Hunger.


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Wir waren heute das 1x am Start und ick als Bikeparkhasser muss sagen: *SEHR GEIL*.  Endlich mal ne Location wo man den Eindruck hat, ich fahre  Mountainbike und muss nicht gleich ne Lebensversicherung abschliessen. Potential ist da, beim Park und bei mir. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Session am höchsten Berliner Berg.
> 
> Riesenlob an das Bahnperonal, super freundlich und hilfsbereit.
> 
> ...



Mit wievielen Leuten seid Ihr denn dagewesen? Wirklich 40 Berliner?


----------



## sh0rt (14. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> PS: Der Hase ist tot und die Schlange hat noch Hunger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (14. August 2009)

Der Wurmberg und die 40 Berliner...


----------



## schoko404 (15. August 2009)

Ich war am Donnerstag dort und kann auch nicht meckern. Personal war sehr freundlich und Wartezeit war gleich Null. Waren zwar auch nur 6 Biker dort aber die Gondeln waren super verteilt, sodass man sofort wieder hochfahren konnte! Die Strecken machen beide sehr viel Spaß. Hatte das Gefühl, dass sie nie enden wollen!! Auf jeden Fall gibts dicke Arme gratis!! Hätte mir ein paar mehr Kurven bzw. Anlieger gewünscht, aber der Park entsteht ja gerade erst...Abwarten was die neuen Lines hergeben! Komme auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## Resendisback (15. August 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Mit wievielen Leuten seid Ihr denn dagewesen? Wirklich 40 Berliner?



Damit war denk ich der Präsentationstermin von Giant 2010 bei Uns gemeint


----------



## DH-Shredder (15. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Damit war denk ich der Präsentationstermin von Giant 2010 bei Uns gemeint



Trotzdem eindeutig zuviele...


----------



## axl65 (15. August 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Der Wurmberg und die 40 Berliner...



Als aufmerksamer Forenleser wüsstest Du das der Wurmberg seit geraumer Zeit und bis letztes Wochenende als höchster BERLINER Berg galt!!!Er wurde einfach von uns im Jahre 2006 annektiert.
Nun ergab es sich aber daß das Parpaner Rothorn vom 7.- 9.8.2009 uns völlig verliebt anlächelte und wir seitdem doch sehr wankelmütig sind wem wir die Ehre der Big Mountain zu sein,zuteil werden lassen.


3 Leute aus dem Zentrum der Macht waren am Start.Mit 40 Leuten beehren wir den Harz erst im Oktober. 

Meine Eindrücke vom Bikepark Braunlage:

Strecken:
Das muss und wird sich auf jeden Fall noch positiv weiter entwickeln.Das vorhandene macht Spass und wir 3 hatten große Freude am oberen Teil der Freeridestrecke.*
Der uns paralysierende Starthopser wurde letztendlich kopfschüttelnd geknackt.
Mir gefällt gut das man an verschiedenene Stellen von der einen zur anderen Strecke wechseln kann.

Liftpersonal:
Sehr freundlich,nett,sorgsamer Umgang mit den Bikes und völlig unkompliziert.Es war allerdings auch nicht viel los,wenn es denn mal richtig voll ist und der Service so weiterläuft,dann wird es keine Probleme geben.

Liftpreis:
Mir persönlich würde eine Punktekarte ala Thale besser gefallen.
Man könnte sich bei einigen Sachen mehr Zeit lassen und müsste nicht nur gnadenlos runterschreddern weil einem die Uhr im Nacken sitzt.
Würde dann wahrscheinlich auch besser sein,sollte es doch mal zu Staus wegen erhöhtem Fahrgastandrang kommen.

Es muss der ganzen Sache Zeit gegeben werden vernünftig zu wachsen und zu verbessern gibt es sicherlich immer etwas.
Die Naturbelassenheit des größten Teils der Strecken sollte bei behalten werden.Was ich auf Bildern von Winterberg gesehen habe und den teilweise cleanen Strecken dort,macht mich in keinster Weise an.

Auf jeden Fall hatten wir unseren Spaß und werden auch auf jeden Fall wiederkommen.Das ein oder andere Kaninchen wartet noch darauf in den hungrigen Mäulern der Schlangen aus dem Zentrum der Macht zu verschwinden.

axl

*Wem das zu luschig ist,wir 3 Herren sind zusammen über 100 Jahre alt und einge der darüber lächelnden Biker könnten Altersmässig unsere Söhne/Töchter sein.


----------



## Resendisback (15. August 2009)

Hab nen paar neue Bilder im Album, bin vorhinn mal hochgeradelt.

Hier Startrampe der schweren DH











Und ein kleiner jump der wohl mit einbezogen wird :]










Jedenfalls wird der Streckenanfang BRUTAL


----------



## namroN (16. August 2009)

Wow, hat sich ja einiges getan! Nun ärgere ich mich erst recht das ich nachher nicht mitfahre


----------



## micha2 (16. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mir den Bikepark gestern mal angeschaut und habe einen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Auf dem Gipfel steht der Streckenplan:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6186832&postcount=729

Nun kann aber nicht jeder was mit den Fachbegriffen anfangen. Freeride, Slopestyle, Downhill Racetrack, Singletrail, Northshore Line, Dirtline. 
Klar, die Spezialisten wissen was damit gemeint ist. Für die Nicht-Spezialisten wäre es sinnvoll, wenn man das mal in Klartext übersetzt und die jeweiligen Schwierigkeitsgrade dazuschreibt.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## toschi (16. August 2009)

Micha, guck doch einfach mal bei Wicki, dann weist Du nächtes mal bescheid


----------



## micha2 (16. August 2009)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> Micha, guck doch einfach mal bei Wicki, dann weist Du nächtes mal bescheid



Klar, man kann sich viele Informationen beschaffen -- wenn man vorher dran denkt. Aber das nützt einem nichts wenn man auf dem Gipfel steht und dann nicht weiss wo man runter fahren soll. Ich meine dass oben am Start ein paar Informationen über den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht schlecht wären.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (16. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir den Bikepark gestern mal angeschaut und habe einen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Auf dem Gipfel steht der Streckenplan:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6186832&postcount=729
> ...



Das mit den Schwierigkeitsgraden liegt ja doch immer nur im Auge des Betrachters.
Vielleicht ist es aber auch ganz sinnvoll für Dich die einzelnen Strecken mal runter zu rollen,selbst zu sehen was Dir am besten gefällt und dann nach und nach die Schlüsselstellen zu knacken.Ist gut fürs Selbstvertrauen und macht Dich fahrtechnisch auf jeden Fall besser.

axl


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. August 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Als aufmerksamer Forenleser wüsstest Du das der Wurmberg seit geraumer Zeit und bis letztes Wochenende als höchster BERLINER Berg galt!!!Er wurde einfach von uns im Jahre 2006 annektiert.
> Nun ergab es sich aber daß das Parpaner Rothorn vom 7.- 9.8.2009 uns völlig verliebt anlächelte und wir seitdem doch sehr wankelmütig sind wem wir die Ehre der Big Mountain zu sein,zuteil werden lassen.



Anscheinend nimmst Du alles bierernst...Aber lass´ Dir mal gesagt sein, dass ich mich von Dir sicher nicht "_maßregeln_" lasse...


----------



## axl65 (17. August 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Anscheinend nimmst Du alles bierernst...Aber lass´ Dir mal gesagt sein, dass ich mich von Dir sicher nicht "_maßregeln_" lasse...



Offtopic:
Du hast meine Zeilen völlig missverstanden !!!
Offtopic Ende:

axl


----------



## bodo bagger (17. August 2009)

oh man kinners.... 

IRONIE und in übersteigerter Form auch SAKRASMUS sind rethorische Mittel.... und uns axl ist ganz sicher keiner, der vollkommen bierernst durchs leben geht....
also mal schön auf teppich bleiben... sonst kommt teppichhändler und boxt dich.


----------



## micha2 (17. August 2009)

Hi,



axl65 schrieb:


> Das mit den Schwierigkeitsgraden liegt ja doch immer nur im Auge des Betrachters.
> Vielleicht ist es aber auch ganz sinnvoll für Dich die einzelnen Strecken mal runter zu rollen,selbst zu sehen was Dir am besten gefällt und dann nach und nach die Schlüsselstellen zu knacken.Ist gut fürs Selbstvertrauen und macht Dich fahrtechnisch auf jeden Fall besser.
> 
> axl



Wenn man mit der festen Absicht da hin fährt, den Bikepark zu besuchen, dann gebe ich dir Recht. Dann kann man sich die Zeit nehmen um sich alle Strecken anzuschauen. Es gibt aber auch MTB'er, die "rein zufällig" auf den Wurmberg kommen, ohne zu wissen dass da ein Bikepark ist. Ich rede nicht von den Downhill-Spezialisten, sondern von ganz "normalen" MTB'ern. Diese Leute haben gar nicht die Absicht, mehr als einmal hoch- und runter zu fahren. Die wollen danach weiter zum nächsten Berg. 

Wir haben es hier mit zwei völlig verschiedenen Sportarten zu tun. Die einen fahren mit dem Lift hoch und haben Spass am runterfahren -- je mehr Schwierigkeiten auf der Strecke liegen, desto besser. 
Die anderen haben eher Spass am Höhenmeter machen (Liftbenutzung kommt gar nicht in Frage), und wollen dann irgendwie wieder runterfahren. Nicht auf der langweiligen Schotterstrasse, aber auch nicht gespickt mit Schwierigkeiten.

Ich habe bislang nur den oberen Teil von Strecke 2 gesehen, und der war mir zu schwierig. Vermutlich werden die Strecken 3 und 4 einfacher -- allein schon deshalb, weil sich die Höhenmeter auf eine längere Strecke verteilen. Weiss man schon wann die fertig werden?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## daniel07 (17. August 2009)

mit dem begriff singletrail kann, denk ich, doch jeder mtbler was anfangen und das wird wohl dann auch die einzig richtige abfahrt, für leute mit deinen ansprüchen. (bitte nicht missverstehen ) strecke 3 (downhill racetrack) wird wohl gleich schwer,wenn nicht schwieriger, als strecke 2 (downhill).


----------



## micha2 (17. August 2009)

Hi,



daniel07 schrieb:


> mit dem begriff singletrail kann, denk ich, doch jeder mtbler was anfangen und das wird wohl dann auch die einzig richtige abfahrt, für leute mit deinen ansprüchen. (bitte nicht missverstehen ) strecke 3 (downhill racetrack) wird wohl gleich schwer,wenn nicht schwieriger, als strecke 2 (downhill).



Ja, mit dem Begriff "Singletrail" kann ich was anfangen. Aber die Strecke ist ja noch nicht fertig -- oder habe ich was überlesen?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Resendisback (17. August 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> strecke 3 (downhill racetrack) wird wohl gleich schwer,wenn nicht schwieriger, als strecke 2 (downhill).



Darf ich lachen ?  Guckt euch mal bitte den Start nach rechts der Racetrack Strecke an, dann wirst du diese mit der normalen DH- Strecke NICHT mehr vergleichen. Aber ich will euch nicht die Spannung nehmen


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dies Strecke ist noch nicht offiell auf. Aber befahrbar. Weis nicht genau, was da noch passieren soll. Aber uns wurde gesagt es soll wohl noch etwas feintuning gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (17. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Darf ich lachen ?  Guckt euch mal bitte den Start nach rechts der Racetrack Strecke an, dann wirst du diese mit der normalen DH- Strecke NICHT mehr vergleichen. Aber ich will euch nicht die Spannung nehmen



Der Start wird auf jeden Fall schön steil. Ich hoffe es werden aber auf den Rest der Strecke auch schön viele Hürden eingebaut und möglichst auch geshaped. Verliert sonst ja später doch einiges an Gefälle. Noch ein Wurzeltrail mit treten, wie auf dem anderen DH, wäre schade.


----------



## daniel07 (17. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Darf ich lachen ?  Guckt euch mal bitte den Start nach rechts der Racetrack Strecke an, dann wirst du diese mit der normalen DH- Strecke NICHT mehr vergleichen. Aber ich will euch nicht die Spannung nehmen



der start sagt nicht viel über den schwierigkeitsgrad der gesammten strecke.  aber ich hoffe , da die strecke hier schon mit worldcup niveau angekündigt wurde, dass sie nicht mit dem schon eröffneten DH vergleichbar ist. nicht, dass ich den schlecht finde, ganz im gegenteil, aber der untere teil geht schon an die substanz.


----------



## Resendisback (17. August 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> der start sagt nicht viel über den schwierigkeitsgrad der gesammten strecke.  aber ich hoffe , da die strecke hier schon mit worldcup niveau angekündigt wurde, dass sie nicht mit dem schon eröffneten DH vergleichbar ist. nicht, dass ich den schlecht finde, ganz im gegenteil, aber der untere teil geht schon an die substanz.



Daher möchte ich auch nicht verraten wie es nach dem Start weiter geht, aber schon nicht ohne  Bin die Strecke mal abgegangen, bzw. eher
runter gekrochen, gehen konnte man das nicht nennen 

@Free hab auch neue Bikeparkbilder im Album.


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. August 2009)

Bin gespannt wie die Strecke wird ^^
Dieses Wochenende war ich dann doch mal wieder in Hahnenklee. Denke mal nächsten Samstag ist wieder Braunlage angesagt. Hoffentlich gibt es dann schon ein paar Neuigkeiten zu sehen 
Ist der neue DH denn soweit von der Streckenführung schon klar? Zumindest die ersten Meter den steilen Hang runter?
Als ich letztes Mal da war war der Singletrail soweit schon mal freigemäht/befahrbar. Aber vom neuen DH war da noch gar nix zu sehen. Der Starthügel kam auch erst die Tage drauf.


----------



## zweirad-busche (17. August 2009)

Die ersten Meter den Hang runter schon. Aber was danach kommt noch nicht. Kommt dann wohl alles die nächsten Wochen.



Gruß

Patrick


----------



## iRide-bikes (17. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Hier ne Webcam am Maritim Braunlage fürs Wetter.
> 
> http://www.braunlage.de/exc/index.html



Cool, am Wurmberg kann man ja auch die Sonne sehen  das letzte Mal als ich da war gabs oben Nebel und unten Regen...


Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailking84 (17. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir den Bikepark gestern mal angeschaut und habe einen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Auf dem Gipfel steht der Streckenplan:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6186832&postcount=729
> ...


 

Ich weiss schon wie das gemeint ist. Nicht jeder der in einen Bikepark kommt kennt unsere Fachbegriffe. Es sind immer öffter auch Familien oder Menschen die einfach mal was ausprobieren wollen, da wäre es wirklich schon sinnvoll wenn man ein kleines Wort hinter die Streckennamen schreibt (Downhill schwer, Singletrail leicht mittel). Es gibt in keiner anderen Sportart solch komplikationen zwischen Menschen, wie in unserem. Skiabfahrten werden ja auch mit Warnhinweisen oder Schwierigkeiten gekennzeichnet. Is ja net böse gemeint, aber hilfreich für unerfahrene oder neulinge.


----------



## flyingscot (17. August 2009)

trailking84 schrieb:


> Is ja net böse gemeint, aber hilfreich für unerfahrene oder neulinge.



Ist wahrscheinlich keine schlechte Idee. Hab letzte Woche auch ein CC-Biker (mit CC-Fully und normalen Helm) auf dem Willingen DH getroffen. Zitat sinngemäß:


> Das ist ja steil und gefährlich hier, ich dachte das sind so Forststraßen, oder so...


----------



## micha2 (17. August 2009)

Hi,



trailking84 schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon wie das gemeint ist. Nicht jeder der in einen Bikepark kommt kennt unsere Fachbegriffe. Es sind immer öffter auch Familien oder Menschen die einfach mal was ausprobieren wollen, da wäre es wirklich schon sinnvoll wenn man ein kleines Wort hinter die Streckennamen schreibt (Downhill schwer, Singletrail leicht mittel). Es gibt in keiner anderen Sportart solch komplikationen zwischen Menschen, wie in unserem. Skiabfahrten werden ja auch mit Warnhinweisen oder Schwierigkeiten gekennzeichnet. Is ja net böse gemeint, aber hilfreich für unerfahrene oder neulinge.



Genau in diesem Sinne war mein Verbesserungsvorschlag gemeint. Ich  finde dass die deutliche Kennzeichnung der Schwierigkeitsgrade nicht nur für Neulinge hilfreich ist, sondern indirekt auch für euch Spezialisten. Stellt euch mal vor, Hinz und Kunz stehen mit ihrem MTB's vor der Streckentafel und finden, dass sich "Freeride" toll anhört und fahren da runter. Unterwegs merken sie dann, dass das keine gute Idee war. Das ist doch auch ärgerlich für euch, wenn da plötzlich jemand auf der Strecke steht oder schiebt.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## namroN (17. August 2009)

für solche fälle gibt es ja den chickenway  aber ich versteh dich schon


----------



## axl65 (17. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Genau in diesem Sinne war mein Verbesserungsvorschlag gemeint. Ich  finde dass die deutliche Kennzeichnung der Schwierigkeitsgrade nicht nur für Neulinge hilfreich ist, sondern indirekt auch für euch Spezialisten. Stellt euch mal vor, Hinz und Kunz stehen mit ihrem MTB's vor der Streckentafel und finden, dass sich "Freeride" toll anhört und fahren da runter. Unterwegs merken sie dann, dass das keine gute Idee war. Das ist doch auch ärgerlich für euch, wenn da plötzlich jemand auf der Strecke steht oder schiebt.
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



Das Problem,so es denn eines ist,daß sich immer mal wieder Leute die nicht Freeride/Downhill orientiert sind auf den Strecken bewegen,wird man auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Streckentafeln lösen.
Dies ist in meinen Augen auch nicht schlimm,wer auf der Strecke mit einem Bike unterwegs ist,kann sich dort bewegen wie er möchte.Ausgrenzungen wären da fehl am Platze.
Wanderer auf der Strecke,wie am Freitag aus der Gondel beobachtet,sind da schon gefährlicher.
Ich glaube einfach das sich hier Mühe und Aufwand in dieser Richtung einfach nicht lohnen.

Was ich noch zu einem früheren Post von Dir sagen wollte:

Ich unterscheide MTBler einfach nur in Idioten und vernünftige Zeitgenossen.Wer sich gerne Bergauf schindet hat meinen Respekt genauso wie derjenige,der sich hoch liften läßt um es dann abwärts krachen zu lassen.   
Am Freitag haben wir an der Talstation zwei nette Radler in Lycra und und auf Hardtails getroffen.Freundliche Worte,ein kurzer netter Smalltalk,so soll es sein.
Dies soll Dir zeigen warum ich auf diese Schldchen verzichten kann.
Wenn sich jemand an der Gipfelstation nicht sicher ist was abgeht,dann kann man auch fragen.Das fördert dann ja auch die zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen.Vielleicht bin ich da zu optimistisch aber der Versuch wäre es wert.

axl


----------



## hankpank (17. August 2009)

Schilder wie in Winterberg oder Willingen hin. Fertig. 
Sinn macht es in jedem Fall und kosten wird es auch nich die Welt. Meinetwegen sogar mit Höhenprofil und Fotos^^


----------



## toschi (17. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Genau in diesem Sinne war mein Verbesserungsvorschlag gemeint...


Die Ausschilderung wird sicher noch kommen, aber auch mit Ausschilderung ist mit den Fahrern zu rechnen die Du beschreibst, ist ja auch nicht schlimm, jeder fängt mal an.
Zur Zeit ist es an den freigegebenen Strecken ja durchaus möglich sie gesichert zu verlassen. Zudem sollten sich alle Fahrer, und die meisten machen das auch, rücksichtsvoll gegenüber den schnelleren verhalten und natürlich umgekehrt. Ähnlich wie die FIS Regeln im Skisport sollte man Abstand halten, nicht auf der Strecke oder an unübersichtlichen Stellen stehenbleiben, bei einem Sturz ist die Strecke von nachfolgenden Fahrern zu sichern bzw. schnell frei zu machen, usw. Alles Regeln die sich mit gesundem Menschenverstand von alleine einstellen. Als langsamer Fahrer musst Du halt immer auch ein Auge hinten haben.
Bevor ich irgendwo runterspringe schau ich mir die Landung an und verlasse mich nicht auf Streckenkategorien.
Kleine Hinweisschilder vor derben Sprüngen z.B. halte ich aber auch für angebracht. An einem Streckenplan ist sicher die Kennzeichnung blau, rot, schwarz nicht verkehrt, dennoch würde ich immer vor Erstbefahrung die Strecke in langsamen Tempo abfahren oder gar laufen und zwar so das ich niemanden behindere.
Wie Axl es schon sagte ist ja die Schwierigkeit auch subjektiv und man kann nicht erwarten eine blaue Strecke ohne Bremsen abzurollen, Gefahrenpotential ist überall.

Nach welchen Kriterien oder Maßstäben würdes Du denn die Kennzeichnung vollziehen? Die Singletrailskala kann man hier kaum anwenden.
Schon bei der Bergfahrt sieht man relativ viel der beiden Strecken, wenn Du hinten rum raufkurbelst und die Strecken nicht siehst musst Du halt vorne rum langsam fahren, zumindestens das erste mal, eigentlich ganz einfach oder nicht?


----------



## micha2 (17. August 2009)

Hi,



axl65 schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach das sich hier Mühe und Aufwand in dieser Richtung einfach nicht lohnen.



Meiner Meinung nach ist es kein grosser Aufwand, die Streckentafel um ein paar Worte "leicht/mittel/schwer" zu ergänzen.




axl65 schrieb:


> Dies soll Dir zeigen warum ich auf diese Schldchen verzichten kann.



Das mag sein, dass du auf diese Info's verzichten kannst. Aber für andere wären diese Info's vielleicht hilfreich.




axl65 schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand an der Gipfelstation nicht sicher ist was abgeht,dann kann man auch fragen.



Aber nur solange da noch jemand ist. Ich war ca. 18:00 da, und bis auf zwei Wanderer war der Gipfel leer.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## micha2 (17. August 2009)

Hi,



toschi schrieb:


> Als langsamer Fahrer musst Du halt immer auch ein Auge hinten haben.



Ähm... das finde ich aber unrealistisch. Wenn mir die Strecke schwierig erscheint, dann sind meine Augen mit Sicherheit auf die Strecke _vor_ mir gerichtet. Ab und zu mal anhalten und nach hinten schauen ist natürlich möglich.




toschi schrieb:


> Nach welchen Kriterien oder Maßstäben würdes Du denn die Kennzeichnung vollziehen?



Darüber habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, aber allein schon die Worte "schwer/mittel/leicht" wären ein grosser Fortschritt gegenüber der jetzigen (nicht vorhandenen) Kennzeichnung.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## axl65 (17. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wir werden ja sehen was die Zeit bringt!!!
Allerdings sollte man,auch wenn es dort Tafeln in Hülle und Fülle mit allen Beschriftungen gibt,als unerfahrener MTBler *niemals* allein da runter fahren.Sollte etwas derberes passieren,könnte es eine lange Nacht allein im Wald werden. 

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2009)

_Meiner Meinung nach ist es kein grosser Aufwand, die Streckentafel um ein paar Worte "leicht/mittel/schwer" zu ergänzen.

_Aber letztendlich kann alles leicht/mittel/schwer sein. Kommt drauf an wie man es fährt/umfährt.
_


Das mag sein, dass du auf diese Info's verzichten kannst. Aber für andere wären diese Info's vielleicht hilfreich.

_Sich aber auf sowas blind verlassen....? Dann lieber fragen.
_



Aber nur solange da noch jemand ist. Ich war ca. 18:00 da, und bis auf zwei Wanderer war der Gipfel leer.
_
Dann halt vorsichtig runter. Was ich nicht kenne..........


*Es ist doch nur ein Weg nach unten.*
Es liegt doch an einem selber was man daraus macht. Man kann in der Regel die schwierigen Stellen umfahren und den Rest auch mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit runter fahren, wie man es als MTB'ler auf allen anderen Wegen und Trails auch macht . 
Es gibt genug Trails, die ich als gefährlich einstufen würde, wenn man die einfach runter knallt, ohne sie zu kennen. Da finden sich auch keine Hinweise, ob die nun schwierig sind oder nicht.


----------



## micha2 (17. August 2009)

Hi,



axl65 schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man,auch wenn es dort Tafeln in Hülle und Fülle mit allen Beschriftungen gibt, ...



Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen. Ich habe nicht die Absicht den Berg mit Schildern zuzupflastern. _Eine_ übersichtliche Informationstafel am Start genügt völlig. Dazu vielleicht nochmal die gleiche Tafel unten an der Talstation. Mehr ist nicht nötig.




axl65 schrieb:


> Sollte etwas derberes passieren,könnte es eine lange Nacht allein im Wald werden.



Ich kenne meine Grenzen, und als ich gemerkt habe dass mir der Weg zu schwierig wird, da habe ich eben ein Stück geschoben. Eine Nacht allein im Wald ist übrigens ein interessantes Erlebnis, aber das macht man besser woanders und nicht zwangsweise als Folge eines Crashs.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## ILJA (18. August 2009)

also eine Schwierigkeitseinteilung halte ich für unangebracht. Wie schon erwähnt variiert die Schwierigkeit sehr stark mit dem fahrtechnischen Können und der Erfahrung. Im Gegensatz zu Skipisten kann man die Schwierigkeit auch nicht einfach an der Hangneigung festmachen, darum lieber gleich lassen um wilde Streitigkeiten um "leicht/mittel/schwer" zu vermeiden.
Viel sinnvoller wäre einfach eine kurze Erläuterung worum es sich bei Weg XYZ handelt. Als Beispiel vielleicht: "Größtenteils bewurzelter Weg, zerfahrener Erdboden, Sprünge zwischen 30cm und 1m Höhe sowie mehreren metern Länge (umfahrbar), gelegentlich große herausstehende Steine und Baumstümpfe". Die aktuellen Tracks sind noch dafür geeignet von halbwegs versierten Fahrern mit nem CC-Rad gefahren zu werden, sollte der Race-Track das nicht sein muss sowas auch auf nem entsprechenden Schild stehen (oder auf den ersten 30m klar sichtbar sein, dass man da besser nicht fahren sollte^^)


----------



## FreefallRLC (18. August 2009)

Ich denke auch dass es eigentlich i.O. geht, wie es jetzt ist. Die Schilder oben und unten noch mal komplett neu drucken zu müssen wäre ärgerlich. Und, wie schon gesagt, man kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad schlecht festmachen. Kommt auf das fahrerische Können an. Eine CC Profis kommen den HD vielleicht sicherer runter als so einiger DH Anfänger in totaler Selbstüberschätzung 
Und die Strecken selbst sind ja, bei den 2 bisherig offenen, von der Strecke nicht so schwer und auch mit nen CC Hardtail fahrbar. Kommt halt drauf an wie schnell man da runterfährt. Und, wer dann Sprünge macht, die er (oder sein Gerät) eigentlich gar nicht kann, ist selber schuld. So gut sollte man sich ja einschätzen können.
Ich denke fast jeder Biker kann mit begriffen wie Downhill oder Freeride was anfangen. Touristen, Rentner und Leute, die noch nie auf nem Bike gesessen haben, haben da auf den Strecken eh nichts verloren und wedren das wohl auch weniger machen wollen, oder? Gibt für solche Fälle ja auch noch die Monsterroller. 
Beschilderung vor gefährlichen Stellen oder Schilder "Achtung Sprung" oder "kein Chickenway" (auf shores z.B.) fände ich sinnvoll. Eine Schwierigkeitsangabe auf den Streckenplänen weniger sinnvoll.


----------



## micha2 (18. August 2009)

Hi,



FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Ich denke fast jeder Biker kann mit begriffen wie Downhill oder Freeride was anfangen.



Das sehe ich völlig anders. Ich vermute dass mindestens 50% * keine klare Vorstellung davon haben was mit den Begriffen gemeint ist.

* 100% entspricht all denen, die in der Lage sind sich mit ihrem Fahrrad auf den Wurmberg zu begeben (unabhängig davon wie sie hochgekommen sind). Mit anderen Worten, genau die Leute, die dann eine Entscheidung treffen müssen welchen Weg sie runter fahren. 

Du teilst die Leute hier in zwei Gruppen ein -- erfahrene Biker einerseits, "Touristen, Rentner und Leute, die noch nie auf nem Bike gesessen haben" andererseits. Dabei vergisst du aber die grosse Gruppe derjenigen, die sich irgendwo dazwischen einordnen würden.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MichaH2 (18. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo auch Micha,

ich war zwar erst 2 mal am Wurmberg, kann aber nicht bestätigen das 50% der Leute "unterqualifiziert" aussahen. Zumindest war das Equipment angepasst, keiner mit einem Baumarktrad oder so. Wie das mit dem Fahrkönnen und der Selbstüber(ein)schätzung aussieht, keine Ahnung, dagegen helfen dann auch keine Schilder weil in diesen Köpfen dann vorgeht: habisch geiles Rad, kannich alles fahrn..Freeride, kannich, DH schwer, kannich, habisch Rad. 
Eventuell sind dann auch noch ein paar Kumpels da, dann gibts eh kein Rückzieher.

Gruss

Micha


----------



## namroN (18. August 2009)

Spätestens an der Startrampe vom Freeride, wird jedem CC`ler klar, dass das keine geeignete Abfahrt ist. Gleiches gilt selbstverständlich für den kommenden DH Racetrack


----------



## FreefallRLC (18. August 2009)

Oh, noch ein Micha? lol

Naja, OK. Aber ich seh die Sache halt so, dass wir hier über einen Bikepark reden. Dazu gehören automatisch Sachen wie ein Downhill, Freeride, Shores, Dirtline etc. Und Bikeparks sind halt etwas für Leute, die den Sport ausüben und etwas Erfahrung haben. Verletzungsrisiko inbegriffen. Ist halt ein extremsport und kein Tischtennis 
Wenn ich noch nie Ski gefahren bin fahre ich ja auch nicht gleich auf der schwarzen Piste. Wenn doch; dann bin ich selber Schuld wenn ich mir die Knochen breche.
Ich denke in Bikeparks gehen auch nur Leute, die den Sport ausüben und wissen, was sie da in etwa erwartet. Wenn ich eine Strecke nicht kenne fahre ich die auch erst mal langsam runter um mir alles anzusehen. Zumindest glaube ich nicht dass viele Leute auf die Idee kämen mit Ihren Baumarktbike und ohne Helm da runter zu fahren, wenn die da vollgepanzerte Downhiller rumspringen sehen  Wer´s doch probiert ist selber schuld. 
Dass es sich hier um "gefährliche" Downhill Strecken handelt sollte auch einem Laien klar sein. Wenigstens schon nach den ersten 10 Metern, wenn er versucht die runter zu fahren.


----------



## FreefallRLC (18. August 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Spätestens an der Startrampe vom Freeride, wird jedem CC`ler klar, dass das keine geeignete Abfahrt ist. Gleiches gilt selbstverständlich für den kommenden DH Racetrack



exactly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (18. August 2009)

@Micha2

Ich glaube du versuchst hier *" Krümmel zu kacken "*. Bin schon mindestens 100x auf dem Wurmberg gewesen auch mit eigener Kraft vor den Zeiten des Bikeparks. Einfach hochfahren, Ausblick und nach Bahnschluss die Ruhe geniessen. Wenn Du Dir die Chickenways nicht zutraust, einfach runterschieben oder mit stinkenden Bremsen die Bitumenstrasse runterrollen. Warum gehst Du Mountainbiken, nur um zu Schwitzen? Versuche doch einfach mal den Sport zu geniessen und zu verstehen: Spannung, Abenteuer, Natur, Action und Zufriedenheit. 

checkb


----------



## berkel (18. August 2009)

Wenn ich eine unbekannte Tour fahre weiß ich auch nicht was mich erwartet, zur Not muß ich eben schieben/tragen. Außer dem Start der Freeridestrecke finde ich die Strecken auch für "Anfänger" nicht so schwierig oder gefährlich, dass man da nicht heile runter kommt. Zudem kann man diesen Streckenteil ja einsehen und es gibt überall die Möglichkeit die Strecke zu verlassen. Die Schwierigkeit kommt erst mit steigender Geschwindigkeit und die Holzelemente kann man umfahren.


----------



## flyingscot (18. August 2009)

Die Schwierigkeitsangaben wären hier auch ziemlich missverständlich, der aktuelle Downhill-Track müsste ja dann "Downhill leicht" heissen... da er für einen DH-Kurs ziemlich einfach ist.


----------



## checkb (18. August 2009)

Ick habe mal im Archiv gekramt....klick hier!!!






N8ride zum Wurm im Januar 2007.

checkb


----------



## tresor23 (18. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag wer sich wiederfindet schreibt mir eine PN die fahrer trage ich dann mit lieben grüßen in den abspann ein ......

[ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=62116724"]Video: Bikepark am Wurmberg AtmoTake von tresor23 - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@services/media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@62116724[/ame]


----------



## Cobra69 (18. August 2009)

nice, aber das mit dem Vorspann üben wir noch mal, ja 


> "500 Milionen Jahre"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (18. August 2009)

Hi,



flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeitsangaben wären hier auch ziemlich missverständlich, der aktuelle Downhill-Track müsste ja dann "Downhill leicht" heissen... da er für einen DH-Kurs ziemlich einfach ist.



Man könnte das auch so machen, dass man für Neulinge auf der Streckentafel eine bestimmte Reihenfolge vorschlägt. Also wer neu ist, soll mit Strecke x anfangen, und wenn er die erfolgreich befahren hat dann kann er beim nächsten Mal Strecke y versuchen, und so weiter.
Damit umgeht man das Problem mit den missverständlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden.
Eine kurze Beschreibung der Strecken (ohne Fachjargon), wie weiter oben vorgeschlagen, wäre aber auch nicht schlecht.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Cobra69 (18. August 2009)

Also ich finde eine Auszeichnung mit Schwierigkeitsgraden wie in Whistler durchaus verständlich: http://www.whistlerbike.com/information/maps/index.htm

Dabei wird halt weniger zwischen Trail, Freeride oder DH unterschieden.


----------



## toschi (18. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Man könnte das auch so machen, dass man ...


... in der AGB schreibt das jeder sich über die Strecken und dem Zustand derer persönlich und zu Fuss zu informieren hat...

Ich kann ja verstehen das Du Dich ärgerst die Strecke auf der Du nach 18.00 Uhr gelandet bist nicht fahren konntest, zumal Du Dir ja die Mühe gemacht hast den Berg ohne Aufstiegshilfe zu erklimmen. Da kann jetzt aber das Schild oder die fehlende Bezeichnung auch nix dafür.
Nimms einfach so hin, Du hast sicherlich schon bemerkt das Du mit Deiner Meinung relativ alleine dastehst, da hilft jetzt das ständige pochen auf eine Streckenschwierigkeitsbeschilderung auch nicht weiter.
Wer auf einem Schild liest das er sich in einem Mountainbikepark befindet muss einfach probieren und es dann lassen oder wollen.
Du erwartest hier vom Betreiber das er Dir sagt wo Du langfahren kannst, und wenns in die Hose geht erhebst Du Ansprüche gegen ihn? So kommt es mir vor.

@Cobra69
nach Whistler brauchst Du gar nicht, bei unseren Nachbarn gibts auch so was...


----------



## berkel (18. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Du erwartest hier vom Betreiber das er Dir sagt wo Du langfahren kannst, und wenns in die Hose geht erhebst Du Ansprüche gegen ihn? So kommt es mir vor.



Das habe ich in Lenzerheide erlebt. Da hat's einen auf der angelegten Strecke auf die Pappn gehaut. Er trug nur einen normalen Helm und hat sich das Gesicht aufgeschürft und diverse andere Blessuren. Anschließend hat er sich heftig beim Liftpersonal beschwert, dass die Strecke total schlecht gewartet und gefährlich ist. Dabei ist die Strecke nicht soo schwer, hat halt viele Bremslöcher, aber nichts wirklich wildes. Da muss man dann halt langsam fahren, wenn man keine gute Fahrtechnik, Material und Schutzausrüstung hat. Unglaublich sowas, nach dem Motto: ich hab hier bezahlt, also bist du für meine Sicherheit zuständig, mein Gehirn kann ich abschalten. 

PS:
Warnschilder vor Drops und Sprüngen finde ich aber auch sinnvoll!


----------



## Cobra69 (18. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> @Cobra69
> nach Whistler brauchst Du gar nicht, bei unseren Nachbarn gibts auch so was...


 
Whistler hatte ich nur genannt da es mir bekannt ist. Dein Beispiel passt natürlich auch. 

Was das Thema Haftung angeht: Gerade die USA sind ja ein besonders heilkles Pflaster in diesen Sachen (siehe Stella Liebeck) aber eigenartigerweise sind gerade wir Deutschen noch schneller dabei wenn es um Rechtsstreitigkeiten geht. 
Ich sehe aber einen anderen Aspekt, der gern übersehen wird. Wenn die Strecken gut ausgeschildert (im Sinne von Schwierigkeitsgrad und Beschaffenheit) sind und es somit für die Besucher einfacher ist den (für das persönliche Können) passenden Track zu finden haben alle etwas davon.


die Anfänger haben Erfolgserlebnisse und mehr Spass
die Cracks ärgern sich nicht über "Spassbremsen"
die Unfallquote sinkt
der Parkbetreiber kann eine höhere Auslastung erzielen, da die Gäste nicht so lange "rumsuchen" bis sie einen Track finden der zu ihrem Fahrkönnen passt.
Und diese Punkte sind IMO relevanter als die Haftungsfragen (die natürlich nicht ausser Acht gelassen werden dürfen).


----------



## FreefallRLC (18. August 2009)

Ich denke eine übermässige BEschilderung und Erklärung ist unnötig. Das Zielpublikum weiss da schon was was ist. Warnungen vor Drops und Sprüngen sind gut. Aber, der FR und DH in Braunlage sind, wenn man etwas fahrtechnik kann, auch mit einen CC Bike machbar. Sicherlich aber nicht grade bequemer Spass  Aber das ist ja auch ein Bikepark und keine Forstautobahn. ^^
Ich denke micha2 kommt einfach nicht aus den DH/FR Kreisen und hat etwas anderes bei dem Thema Bikepark erwartet. Ich weiss ja nicht was Du für ein Bike hast. Aber die Strecken sind halt einfach keine CC Strecken! 
Ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht wenn ich, mit meinem 20kg+, 230mm Downhiller, einen berg nicht gut rauf komme. "War total schwer und unmöglich rauf zu kommen," wo ein CC Biker nur drüber lachen würde.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. August 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> habisch geiles Rad, kannich alles fahrn..Freeride, kannich, DH schwer, kannich, habisch Rad.
> Eventuell sind dann auch noch ein paar Kumpels da, dann gibts eh kein Rückzieher.





" Bist Du Deutscher, brauchst Du Schild! "


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. August 2009)

Deshalb mein Vorschlag - damit wird man allen gerecht. CC, FR, DH ! Stoppschilder mit nur einem Hinweis! Da muss sich jeder dran halten und es ist wirklich unmissverständlich!


----------



## micha2 (18. August 2009)

Hi,



FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Ich denke micha2 kommt einfach nicht aus den DH/FR Kreisen



Stimmt.




FreefallRLC schrieb:


> und hat etwas anderes bei dem Thema Bikepark erwartet.



Also kurze Hintergrundinfo zu meiner Person. Ich fahre seit ca. 1980 mit dem Fahrrad durch den Harz (MTB gab's damals noch nicht), ab 1992 mit MTB. Typische Streckenlänge zwischen 25 und 100 km. Ein Fahrtechnik-Seminar habe ich schon mal mitgemacht. In einem Bikepark war ich bislang noch nie, und ich hatte auch keine bestimmten Erwartungen. Ich war einfach neugierig und bin hingefahren um mir die Sache mal anzuschauen.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Apollon (18. August 2009)

meiner meinung nach ist die angabe von schwierigkeitsgraden pflicht!
ich fänds toll, wenn so ein bikepark auch mal ziel eines familienausflugs wird, ähnlich wie beim skifahren. hoffentlich geht der trend in richtung "breitensportart mountainbike". würde dem sport sicherlich gut tun, ausserdem könnte man irgendwann downhillrennen auf rtl schauen 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cobra69 (18. August 2009)

Apollon schrieb:


> ausserdem könnte man irgendwann downhillrennen auf rtl schauen


 
naja, ob das so erstrebenswert ist ?


----------



## FreefallRLC (18. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, ich denke dann müssten sich in den 30 Jahren Bike Erfahrung ja doch ein paar fahrtechnische Erfahrung entwicklt haben. Oder fährst Du eher Waldweg als "gröberes Gelände?"
Aber DH, FR etc sind halt etwas komplett anderes als Touren fahren oder Forstweg. ^^


----------



## FreefallRLC (18. August 2009)

Apollon schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist die angabe von schwierigkeitsgraden pflicht!
> ich fänds toll, wenn so ein bikepark auch mal ziel eines familienausflugs wird, ähnlich wie beim skifahren. hoffentlich geht der trend in richtung "breitensportart mountainbike". würde dem sport sicherlich gut tun, ausserdem könnte man irgendwann downhillrennen auf rtl schauen
> 
> lg



Denke das wird nie was werden. Bikepark (DH, FR) sind eindeutig zu gefährlich und man braucht Erfahrung und Technik, als dass man sowas mal als Familienausflug am Sonntag machen könnte.


----------



## micha2 (18. August 2009)

Hi,



FreefallRLC schrieb:


> OK, ich denke dann müssten sich in den 30 Jahren Bike Erfahrung ja doch ein paar fahrtechnische Erfahrung entwicklt haben. Oder fährst Du eher Waldweg als "gröberes Gelände?"



Ja, da fangen die Schwierigkeiten mit den Begriffen an. Unter "grobem Gelände" versteht halt jeder was anderes. Nach der Singletrail-Skala 
http://www.singletrail-skala.de  würde ich mir bis S2 zutrauen.

Ich glaube ich werde nächste Woche noch mal zum Wurmberg fahren. Zum einen möchte ich den Singletrail ausprobieren. Zum anderen werde ich mir die anderen Strecken auch noch mal genauer anschauen, denn beim letzten Mal war ich ziemlich unter Zeitdruck (war schon nach 18:00, keine Beleuchtung dabei und noch 35km bis nach Hause)

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MichaH2 (18. August 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Denke das wird nie was werden. Bikepark (DH, FR) sind eindeutig zu gefährlich und man braucht Erfahrung und Technik, als dass man sowas mal als Familienausflug am Sonntag machen könnte.



Na, kommt auf die Familie an ;-) , mal so rein hypothetisch, wenn der Papi Klausmann heißt und die Mami Kramer, da kann dann was rauskommen das auch den Berg runter fahren kann und mit Sicherheit würde weil beide Eltern da im Sport stecken... aber naja.. nur hypothetisch... 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## FreefallRLC (18. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante Singletrail-skala ^^
Naja, die Strecken auf dem Wurmberg (nur die Strecken, Sprünge etc ausgenommen) würde ich auch nicht mehr als nur S1 oder S2 bezeichnen.
Unter Zeitdruck ist es natürlich eh ungünstig sowas zu probieren. Der Singletrail am Wurmberg fand ich recht interessant. Nettes geschlängel. Ein Fully ist da sicher aber auch besser. Mit einem reinrassigen Downhiller ging die Strecke ganz schön auf die Kondition. Viel treten, viel eben, teils auch bergauf.


----------



## micha2 (18. August 2009)

Hi,



FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Der Singletrail am Wurmberg fand ich recht interessant. Nettes geschlängel.



Wo fängt denn der Singletrail oben am Gipfel genau an? 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Resendisback (18. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hinter der Blockhütte bei der Monsterrollerstrecke. Fahr mal die Monsterrollerstrecke runter, 
also den Kiesweg. Dann direkt linke Seite fängts an da wo auch oben die Monsterrollerstrecke
anfängt da is links ein Holzschild mit dem Schriftzug MTB irgendwas... drauf 
Weis aber nicht ob der schon komplett befahrbar ist, weil Oliver Fuhrmann meinte das da
wohl auch noch was gemacht werden muss.


----------



## micha2 (18. August 2009)

Hi,



Resendisback schrieb:


> Hinter der Blockhütte bei der Monsterrollerstrecke. Fahr mal die Monsterrollerstrecke runter,
> also den Kiesweg. Dann direkt linke Seite fängts an da wo auch oben die Monsterrollerstrecke
> anfängt da is links ein Holzschild mit dem Schriftzug MTB irgendwas... drauf
> Weis aber nicht ob der schon komplett befahrbar ist, weil Oliver Fuhrmann meinte das da
> wohl auch noch was gemacht werden muss.



Danke für die Info. Ist eingeplant für nächste Woche. 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (18. August 2009)

Kein Problem 

Werde morgen nach 3 Wochen ausfall endlich wieder 
aufs Radel steigen, also  Leute, wer Zeit hat, morgen 
aufn Berg gondeln! Keine lust alleine rummzueiern 

Nebenbei.. könnt ja mal rein kommen kliiiiick hier


----------



## ILJA (19. August 2009)

bei dieser "gefährlich"-Diskussion frag ich mich immer ob manche Leute die Physik vergessen.
Was ist wohl gefährlicher: Mit Monsterroller in kurzem Höschen, T-Shirt und FlipFlops mit 50kmh ne Schotterpiste runterheizen...(mir fällt jetzt grad nich die Gleitreibungszahl von Haut auf Schotter ein, dürfte aber schon Grenzwertig sein ) oder (als 1-Tags-Pappi-mit-Sohn-Downhiller) mit vielleicht 15km/h in Vollschutzausrüstung über weichen Waldboden zu "schleichen"? Bis jetzt hat noch jeder bei diesem (oft geführten) Gondel-Plausch den Kürzeren gezogen 
Wenn der Bikepark richtig läuft täte mich mal interessieren, wo mehr Leute aus dem Wald getragen werden müssen...vom DH oder der Monsterrollerstrecke^^.
Diesbezüglich bin ich mir auch garnicht so sicher ob ich auf irgend einer Tafel etwas zur Haftung seitens der Betreiber gelesen habe (gerade aufgrund des oben genannten beispiels mit dem gestürtzten Fahrer), mir ist bewusst das ich für mich selber hafte, aber viele Denken auf den Strecken existiert sowas wie eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht. Die Worte "Lähmung oder Tod" sollten auf keiner Streckenbeschreibung fehlen damit klar ist, dass es sich hierbei um keinen Ponnyhof handelt


----------



## burn (19. August 2009)

Als ich das letzte im Park war bin ich morgens mit einem jungen Geschwisterpaar hochgefahren, der Junge vllt so 14 und seine Schwester wohl so um die 8-10Jahre.

Die beiden sind auch auf der Strecke nach unten gekommen, haben allerdings unterwegs sehr schnell erkannt das es wohl etwas gefaehrlich ist und sind auf die Schotterwege ausgewichen. Die Moeglichkeit auszusteigen bietet sich ja alle paar Meter.

Ich habe den beiden dann empfohlen sich doch eher der einfacheren Monsterrollerstrecke zu widmen. 
Ging leider trotzdem schief abends sah ich das zerstoerte Leihrad der Kleinen im Laden haengen.
Soweit ich weiss ist ihr aber Dank Schutzkleidung nichts schlimmes passiert.
Da haette auch kein Hinweis auf die "leichte" Strecke geholfen, die Kleine war einfach wild unterwegs und hat die Geschwindigkeit und die Strecke unterschaetzt.

Der Singletrail war vor 2Wochen leider noch nicht wirklich fahrbar. Hat meiner Meinung nach aber fuer die Leute die auch mal etwas mehr treten wollen oder einfach die Abwechslung suchen wirklich Potential.


----------



## Resendisback (19. August 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Ich habe den beiden dann empfohlen sich doch eher der einfacheren Monsterrollerstrecke zu widmen.
> Ging leider trotzdem schief abends sah ich das zerstoerte Leihrad der Kleinen im Laden haengen.
> Soweit ich weiss ist ihr aber Dank Schutzkleidung nichts schlimmes passiert.
> Da haette auch kein Hinweis auf die "leichte" Strecke geholfen, die Kleine war einfach wild unterwegs und hat die Geschwindigkeit und die Strecke unterschaetzt.



Ja, die Kleine ist aber leider bei der Schotterpiste mit dem 20" Laufrad in
der Regenrinne hängen geblieben und über den Lenker abgestiegen.
Trotz CC Helm is da zum Glück weiter nichts passiert, da dieser mehrfach
gebrochen ist. Schwein gehabt..

Aber es sind ja nicht wenige "erst" Versucher beim Downhill. Und die die
meinen sie würden nur einmal runter fahren, geben das Rad dann doch
erst zur letzten Minute ab, weil es Ihnen so gut gefallen hat


----------



## micha2 (19. August 2009)

Hi,



burn schrieb:


> Da haette auch kein Hinweis auf die "leichte" Strecke geholfen, die Kleine war einfach wild unterwegs und hat die Geschwindigkeit und die Strecke unterschaetzt.



Klar, es wird immer Leute geben die sich nicht an gutgemeinte Empfehlungen halten. Die müssen dann eben selber Erfahrungen sammeln. Aber das ist kein Argument dafür, dass man gar keine Schwierigkeitsgrad-Hinweise auf die Streckentafel draufschreibt. Ich gehe davon aus dass die meisten Leute einen Blick auf diese Tafel werfen, bevor sie zum ersten Mal runter fahren.

Zum Thema Verantwortung des Betreibers. Ich sehe das so, dass der  Betreiber nur die Seilbahn betreibt. Dafür zahlen die Leute, also besteht ein Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dem Betreiber und dem Kunden. Der Betreiber ist für die Sicherheit der Seilbahn verantwortlich. Das Vertragsverhältnis endet, wenn der Kunde oben angekommen ist. Beim  runterfahren ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich. Ich bin ja z.B. aus eigener Kraft hochgefahren, und mit dem Betreiber der Seilbahn habe ich nicht das geringste zu tun. Wenn mir auf dem Berg irgendwas passiert wäre, dann wäre dafür kein anderer verantwortlich als ich selbst.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## namroN (19. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ja, die Kleine ist aber leider bei der Schotterpiste mit dem 20" Laufrad in
> der Regenrinne hängen geblieben und über den Lenker abgestiegen.
> Trotz CC Helm is da zum Glück weiter nichts passiert, da dieser mehrfach
> gebrochen ist. Schwein gehabt..



Da hat se aber mehr als einen Schutzengel gehabt, wenn der Helm mehrfach gebrochen ist :/ Aber Kinder stecken sowas eh schneller weg, ich erinner mich nur wo ich noch klein war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dune1986 (19. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich war gestern zum ersten Mal im Bikepark Braunlage und war begeistert.
Das Personal war super freundlich, ich hatte keine Wartezeit und mir haben die Strecken sehr gefallen. 
Allerdings wusste ich am Anfang nicht, wo welche Strecke anfängt. Hat sich dann geklärt, als ich das erste Mal überall runter bin. Aber wäre vll nicht verkehrt bei den Startrampen ein Schild dranzumachen mit Singletrail, DH, Freeride/Slopestyle. Für mich muss das nun ja nicht mehr sein, aber ich verstehe Leute, die vll mitm CC-Radel hochgefahren sind und gerne den Singletrail fahren wollen. 
Zum Singletrail noch eine kleine Frage: Der Start ist ja anscheinend oben Richtung Nordhang derselbe Start wie der World-Cup-DH, der noch gesperrt ist. Nach 50m Singletrail durch das kleine Waldstück kommt man auf die Kiespiste, die am Schanzenauslauf vorbei läuft. Dann wusste ich nicht genau wo der Singletrail langläuft. Ich habe vermutet an der Verbindungspiste Richtung Kaffeehorstlift. Fährt man diesen Weg ganz rechts bietet er auch ein paar nette Sprünge. Vom Kaffeehorst dann weiter Richtung Mittelstation. Ist das die richtige Streckenführung? Ansonsten habe ich die komplett übersehen mit meinem Kumpel.
Gruß
Dune


----------



## FreefallRLC (19. August 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Da hat se aber mehr als einen Schutzengel gehabt, wenn der Helm mehrfach gebrochen ist :/ Aber Kinder stecken sowas eh schneller weg, ich erinner mich nur wo ich noch klein war



Ja, wenn man sich überlegt, was man frürher als Kind alles für einen Scheiss gemacht hat.... heute überlegt und schissert man viel eher


----------



## namroN (19. August 2009)

Heute hat man ja auch das Problem, seinem Chef zu erklären warum man nicht zur Arbeit kommt


----------



## FreefallRLC (19. August 2009)

Dune1986 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich war gestern zum ersten Mal im Bikepark Braunlage und war begeistert.
> Das Personal war super freundlich, ich hatte keine Wartezeit und mir haben die Strecken sehr gefallen.
> Allerdings wusste ich am Anfang nicht, wo welche Strecke anfängt. Hat sich dann geklärt, als ich das erste Mal überall runter bin. Aber wäre vll nicht verkehrt bei den Startrampen ein Schild dranzumachen mit Singletrail, DH, Freeride/Slopestyle. Für mich muss das nun ja nicht mehr sein, aber ich verstehe Leute, die vll mitm CC-Radel hochgefahren sind und gerne den Singletrail fahren wollen.
> ...



Der Singletrail ist ja noch nicht ganz fertig. Deshalb fehlt wohl auch noch die eine oder andere Beschilderung. Als ich da war war die Strecke aber mit Bändern gekennzeichnet. Anfang ist nach dem ersten Stück Monsterroller Strecke auf der linken Seite. Da steht ein MTB Schild. Danach einfach den Bändern folgen. Ab und zu kreuzt man einen Weg. Aber, so wie es sich anhört, bist Du versehentlich auf dem FR Endstück gelandet?


----------



## micha2 (19. August 2009)

Hi,



Dune1986 schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich die komplett übersehen mit meinem Kumpel.



das wäre auch noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag. Die 3-D Darstellung auf dem Streckenplan ist ein wenig unglücklich, weil die Strecken 3+4 teilweise vom Berggipfel verdeckt werden. Irgendwo hinter dem Berg müssen sich die Strecken 3 und 4 ja kreuzen, aber man kann nicht sehen wo die Kreuzung ist. Vielleicht kann man die Perspektive so ändern dass alle Strecken voll sichtbar sind.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## FreefallRLC (19. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke das wäre unnötig, da alles noch mal neu zu drucken und machen. Kostet ja alles Geld. 
Die Karten sind ja nur dafür gedacht um zu zeigen, wo man die jeweilige Strecke finden kann. So genau sind die eh nicht. Ist halt nur ein anhaltspunkt und keine exakte Darstellung in länge, Verlauf etc.
In jedem Bikepark heisst es; gucken wo es was gibt, selber antesten und sehen ob es Spass macht oder das richtige für einen ist.
Mit der Beschilderung, Kennzeichnung etc kann man es auch übertreiben. Einfach ein Schild am Start (um welche Strecke es sich handelt) und ein paar Warnschilder für chickenway, Sprünge, gefährliche Stelllen reichen.


----------



## micha2 (19. August 2009)

Hi,



FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Die Karten sind ja nur dafür gedacht um zu zeigen, wo man die jeweilige Strecke finden kann. So genau sind die eh nicht.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6186832&postcount=729
Stimmt das denn überhaupt, dass am Gipfel der Singletrail rechts vom Downhill Racetrack losgeht? Nach der Beschreibung von Resendisback hat es sich anders rum angehört.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## FreefallRLC (19. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, laut der Karte würe der Singletrail ja rechts vom neuen DH liegen. Von dem, was ich bisher gesehen habe, startete der Singletrail erst am ende des ersten Steilstücks, wenn man die Monsterroller Strecke runter fährt. Vielleicht ist oben noch etwas geplant. Gesehen hatte ich aber vor 2 Wochen da keinen Einstieg. Einzig, neben der Sprungschanze, geht ein Weg runter. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob der dann zu dem Singletrail gehören soll. Sah eher nicht so aus als soll der für bikes sein.


----------



## Dune1986 (19. August 2009)

Hallo,
danke für die Infos, aber dann habe ich wirklich den Singletrail übersehen...
Naja, wird er nächstesmal unter die Räder genommen.
Hier zur Info, wo die Startkonstruktion (fast identisch mit der vom FreerideStart) vom Singletrail/WorldCupDH steht. Diese Startkonstruktion kann man nach links (auch im Bild nach links) schon hinunterfahren...daher denke ich, dass das der Start vom Singletrail sein soll. Nach rechts ist der Start noch gesperrt weil sie im Wald nur ein wenig die Pflanzen usw beseitigt haben. Aber das könnte der Start vom World Cup DH sein.
Gruß
Dune


----------



## el Lingo (19. August 2009)

Ich seh da nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (19. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich seh da nichts!



Ich glaub das kleine rote Kreuz....oben rechts?


----------



## Dune1986 (19. August 2009)

Genau, dort wo ich das kleine rote Kreuz gemacht habe, steht die Konstruktion, die auch auf den Fotos von Resendisback zu sehen ist. Und ich weiß eben nicht genau ob die Seite, die auch er fotografiert hat, die Startseite vom Singletrail oder vom DH ist. Jedenfals kann man von oben aus gesehen links schon runter, aber rechts noch nicht, da dort erst ein bißchen Grünzeug beseitigt wurde. Links runter endet irgendwie aber gleich auf dem Schotterweg, den man auch mit den Monsterrollern runterfahren soll.


----------



## JanikF. (19. August 2009)

Leute schreibt doch bitte nicht von einem Worldcup DH.... sowas wird es am Wurmberg nie geben da es der Berg einfach nicht hergibt. In Willingen hat man fehlende Infrastruktur durch massive Erdbewegungen kompensiert, sowas kostet aber unmengen Geld und ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

So zu werben geht vollkommen in die Hose, die Leute die es nutzen wollen kommen eventuell von weit her und ziehen sicher enttäuscht wieder ab.


----------



## lipmo51 (19. August 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> Leute schreibt doch bitte nicht von einem Worldcup DH.... sowas wird es am Wurmberg nie geben da es der Berg einfach nicht hergibt. In Willingen hat man fehlende Infrastruktur durch massive Erdbewegungen kompensiert, sowas kostet aber unmengen Geld und ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.
> 
> So zu werben geht vollkommen in die Hose, die Leute die es nutzen wollen kommen eventuell von weit her und ziehen sicher enttäuscht wieder ab.


----------



## Fetzi * (19. August 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> Leute schreibt doch bitte nicht von einem Worldcup DH.... sowas wird es am Wurmberg nie geben da es der Berg einfach nicht hergibt. In Willingen hat man fehlende Infrastruktur durch massive Erdbewegungen kompensiert, sowas kostet aber unmengen Geld und ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.
> 
> So zu werben geht vollkommen in die Hose, die Leute die es nutzen wollen kommen eventuell von weit her und ziehen sicher enttäuscht wieder ab.



DITO !


----------



## Ossecken (19. August 2009)

janikf. schrieb:


> leute schreibt doch bitte nicht von einem worldcup dh.... Sowas wird es am wurmberg nie geben da es der berg einfach nicht hergibt. In willingen hat man fehlende infrastruktur durch massive erdbewegungen kompensiert, sowas kostet aber unmengen geld und ist auch nicht jedermanns sache.
> 
> So zu werben geht vollkommen in die hose, die leute die es nutzen wollen kommen eventuell von weit her und ziehen sicher enttäuscht wieder ab.



word!


----------



## Dune1986 (19. August 2009)

Von mir aus auch anspruchsvollere DH Strecke!
Hauptsache jeder weiß was gemeint ist.
Gruß
Dune


----------



## Resendisback (19. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst eher links. In meinem Album sind Bilder vom neuen Start.

Links geht wohl wenns fertig ist der Singletrail los und rechts der DH Racetrack


----------



## micha2 (19. August 2009)

Hi,



Resendisback schrieb:


> Du meinst eher links. In meinem Album sind Bilder vom neuen Start.
> 
> Links geht wohl wenns fertig ist der Singletrail los und rechts der DH Racetrack



Wenn der Singletrail links und der DH rechts ist, dann gehört der Streckenplan in die Tonne. Da ist es nämlich anders rum eingezeichnet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6186832&postcount=729

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (19. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt aber dann nur oben nicht.. nu hör auf rummzunörgeln, Du bekommst deine neuen Tafeln nicht


----------



## checkb (19. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probier's doch einfach mal mit fahren.  Bin heute den Singletrail gefahren und ich denke ist nichts für Dich. 

checkb


----------



## bodo bagger (19. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Probier's doch einfach mal mit fahren.  Bin heute den Singletrail gefahren und ich denke ist nichts für Dich.
> 
> checkb



das checker bunny auf dem kriegspfad.....


----------



## Phil81 (19. August 2009)

Wirst ja noch nen richtiger BikePark Rocker


----------



## checkb (19. August 2009)

Kriegspfad 

Ick bin halt ein Typ der sich die Sache anschaut und mal die Augen aufmacht. Nach dem ick 5 x den ÖPNV benutzt habe, bin ick mal wieder gemütlich die Serpentine umgesetzt. Unten angekommen habe ich mal die Augen geöffnet und siehe da: ca. 30 Meter nach dem Schanzenauslauf auf der linken Seite ist Flatterband und ein kleines Hinweisschild mit der Aufschrift -> MTB. Der Trail ist noch Superfrisch und nicht eingefahren, man muss also ganz schön ackern und teilweise kurbeln. Wird mit der Zeit bei Benutzung sicher ein lässiges flowiges Teil.

checkb

PS: Bikepark ist für mich alten Sack Kopfsache und völlig neu. Wer nicht probiert und übt, sollte nicht in einen Bikepark fahren.


----------



## checkb (19. August 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wirst ja noch nen richtiger BikePark Rocker



Glaub ich nicht, doch Braunlage hat was. Finde die naturbelassenen Trails sehr geil und denke da kommt in Zukunft noch ne Menge geiles Trailzeugs mit Hindernissen dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (19. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Probier's doch einfach mal mit fahren.  Bin heute den Singletrail gefahren und ich denke ist nichts für Dich.
> 
> checkb



jeder thread braucht seinen @ decolocsta.............

übrigens ist die benutzung des bikeparkgeländes ohne gültige karte nicht erwünscht..........bei erwerb dieser muß man nämlich nachweisen das man überhaupt eine lizens C  zur benutzung eines mountainbikes auf abschüssigen wegen hat .grundvoraussetzung fürs biken im mittelgebirge auf wegen schmaler 1m .

tim²


----------



## Resendisback (19. August 2009)




----------



## ohneworte (20. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


>




Warst Du überhaupt schon mal da?


----------



## downhillsau (20. August 2009)

Hallo!

Versteh auch nich wirklich,warum viele von einer wc(tauglichen)-DH Strecke sprechen.Vom Konzept her und vom Betreiber wurde das noch nie angestrebt.
Bin ja auch mal gespannt,ob der neue DH technisch schwierig wird oder wie der andere,nur durch Geschwindigkeit interessant ist.Auf jeden Fall wird das erste Stück schon mal sehr geil werden,da es dort sehr steil und felsig ist

Grüße


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. August 2009)

Eien WC taugliche Strecke ist am Wurmberg eh nicht möglich. Dafür ist da viel zu wenig Gefälle. Desbezüglich bleibt auch abzuwarten, wie die neue Strecke wird. Der Anfang ist schön steil, keine Frage. Danach aber nicht mehr so sehr. Da müsste viel gebaut oder geshaped werden. Sonst wird es so wie das untere Stück vom alten DH und FR.
Von einer WC tauglichen Strecke war ja echt nie offiziell die Rede. Die neue Strecke heisst nur Race track. Vielleicht haben einige das, vom Namen her, falsch interpretiert.

Nichts gegen naturbelassene trails! Sind toll und fahr ich gern. Ich denke nur, dass es schön wäre, wenn es hier in den Harzer Parks dann mal etwas anderes gäbe. Naturbelassene Trails haben wir ja schon in Thale, Schulenberg, Hahnenklee etc. Ich denke viele wünschen sich etwas geshaptes wie den FR in Willingen oder die Strecken in Winterberg. Ist halt immer die Referenz. Klar, ist eine grosse Kostenfrage. Aber, um viele Leute zu befriedigen und um eine echte Konkurenz zu Winterberg zu werden, ist wohl mehr nötig als naturbelassene Trails. Aber der Park wächst ja noch. Wenn er gut läuft (und Geld reinkommt) kommt auch Geld nach für Verbesserungen und neue Bauten.


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Stimmt aber dann nur oben nicht.. nu hör auf rummzunörgeln, Du bekommst deine neuen Tafeln nicht



Aber der Mehrheit der downhillder und freerider hier reichen die vorhandenen Schilder hier scheinbar eh schon. Vielleicht sind wir´s mehr gewöhnt unsere Line zu suchen. CC Fahrer haben vielleicht mehr ein Problem da sie es gewohnt sind immer nur einem klaren Forstweg zu folgen


----------



## toschi (20. August 2009)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Versteh auch nich wirklich,warum viele von einer wc(tauglichen)-DH Strecke sprechen.Vom Konzept her und vom Betreiber wurde das noch nie angestrebt....


Am besten Du liest noch mal die Threaderöffnung 


Goslarsche Zeitung schrieb:


> ...Der längste Parcours wird stolze 4,5 Kilometer lang, soll Weltcup-Charakter bekommen und damit die längste Weltcup-Abfahrt Europas werden...


Quelle: http://www.goslarsche.de/gz/specials...688&showit=yes


----------



## wurmberg (20. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
um wiederum ein paar Irritationen aufzulösen hier einige Infos: 
Auf dem Lageplan,der hier bekanntgemacht wurde (nicht der aktuelle, der auch auf den Infotafeln an Berg-,Mittel- und Talstation sowie im Bikeshop Busche angebracht wurde),ist der Einstieg von singletrail und race-dh falsch gezeichnet. 
Richtig: 
von der Startplattform 2 (unterhalb Gipfelkreuz) nach links hinunter= singletrail,nach rechts=race-dh. 
Der singletrail (Strecke 4) kann (bitte vorsichtig) eingefahren werden,wenn dann ein guter flow entstanden ist werden Hindernisse u.a. erstellt. Wir haben den Streckenverlauf in den Nachrichten linksseitig Startseite auf unserer homepage www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de erläutert. Allerdings ist ein Stück derzeit noch gar nicht in Bearbeitung (oben neben dem Nordhang), dort geht es momentan ein Stück weit auf der Monsterrollerstrecke voran - bis Ende Schanzenauslauf. Dieser Bereich wird aber auch demnächst angegriffen. 

Der race-dh (Strecke 3) ist noch kpl. gesperrt,hier ist nur das erste Stück gemäht und ein wenig beräumt worden - bitte nicht hinunter fahren --> Landung=nirwana!!

Ihr braucht zum Abfahren im Bikepark keine Seilbahnkarte vorzuweisen, es gibt auch keine Kartenkontrolle. Wer den sportlichen Ergeiz hat hinauf zu fahren/schieben darf selbstverständlich auf die Strecken.

Für unsere Zeitmesseinrichtung haben wir jetzt alle Bestandteile zusammen,sie wird demnächst eingebaut. Uhren werden dann im bikeshop verkauft (und verliehen??). Ablauf wohl ganz einfach! Im (bei Aufstellung dann gebildeten) Magnetfeld der beiden Startplattformen Uhr anstellen, bei Herausfahrt aus dem Magnetfeld automatischer Uhrenstart der Zeitnahme, unten an der Verlobungswiese (=Ziel) dann bei Durchfahrt des dortigen Magnetfeldes automatischer zeitweiliger Uhrenstopp. Es könne also auf allen 4 Langstrecken (freeride=Strecke1,dh-einfach=Strecke 2,race-dh=Strecke 3 und singletrail=Strecke 4) Zeiten genommen werden. Ihr könnt ja hier im Forum dann mal Zeiten vergleichen!! Wer wird der schnellste Freerider...

Schwierigkeitsgrade anzugeben haben wir auch anfänglich überlegt, geht aber aus den hier bereits erwähnten Gründen eher schlecht. Man sollte zur eigenen Sicherheit,wie in den Verhaltensregeln auf den Infotafeln erwähnt,zuerst die Strecken vorsichtig besichtigen und dabei entscheiden, ob man die jeweilige Strecke dann befahren kann/will. Der Eine empfindet sie als schwierig, ein Anderer als leicht. Es ist halt keine Skiwiese, wo ein Sturz kaum Folgen hat sondern ein recht steiniger downhill-Bikepark!!! Also bitte die Zeit nehmen und besichtigen als längerfristiger Krankenhausaufenthalt.   
Der freeride (Strecke 1) ist auf der offenen Fläche oberhalb der Mittelstation aus internen Gründen noch nicht fertig,auch dort wird in Kürze weitergearbeitet. Die Fragen nach der Streckenlinie dort werden sich dann auch erledigen. 

Auch die Strecken werden dann vom Start an und im Verlauf zur besseren Wegweisung farblich gekennzeichnet (entsprechend Farbe auf den Infotafeln).

Wir können die Überfahrten an vorhandenen Trassen leider nicht verhindern. An diesen Überfahrten an Wanderwegen/Rollerstrecken/Forstwegen bauen wir mit Holzbohlen Ein- und Ausfahrtsbereiche für Euch. Einfahren=bitte langsamer fahren und links/rechts gucken, Ausfahren=wieder schnelleres Fahren möglich. Dort werden auch Hinweisschilder wg. Überfahrt/Übergang für Biker,Wanderer,PKW aufgestellt. Bitte seid  an diesen Stellen sehr vorsichtig. 
Warum diskutiert Ihr eigentlich immer wieder diesen ehemaligen Zeitungsartikel mit der WC-Erwähnung? Wenn wir hier einmal so einen Weltcup planen würden, dann wäre sicherlich der race-dh dafür am geeignetsten. Um- und Ausbauten müssten dabei vorgenommen werden. Einen WC hier zu fahren ist aber nicht unser erklärtes Ziel. Wir wollen hier erstmal einfach nur einen Bikepark hinbasteln, damit die vielen Interessierten Spaß haben. Also - WC vorerst nur im Winter auf der Schanze!!  
Bis bald, viel Spaß!!


----------



## MichaH2 (20. August 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> jeder thread braucht seinen @ decolocsta.............
> 
> übrigens ist die benutzung des bikeparkgeländes ohne gültige karte nicht erwünscht..........bei erwerb dieser muß man nämlich nachweisen das man überhaupt eine lizens C  zur benutzung eines mountainbikes auf abschüssigen wegen hat .grundvoraussetzung fürs biken im mittelgebirge auf wegen schmaler 1m .
> 
> tim²



 oh, schade.. dann bin ich ja immer illegal unterwegs gewesen, hab ja nur die Lizenz B für Wege bis 1 m, ich hab aber auch immer die Wegbreite nachgemessen, min. Breite war nie unter 1.01 m, gilt da eigentlich die Spurbreite oder die Breite zwischen den Bäumen? Wieviele Punkte/Bußgeld gibt denn so ein Verstoß, könnte man mir gar meinen MTB Führerschein abnehmen?? Auf jeden Fall ist die B Lizenz echt doof, das ständige Messen hält total auf und die Bergwacht guckt einen auch immer so komisch an...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. August 2009)

Besten Dank für die Antworten und Klärungen, Wurmberg! ^^
Hmm, cool dass die Zeitmessung dann auf allen Strecken geht. Ich nahm bisher an, dass das nur auf dem Racetrack gehen wird. Naja, ob ich das mache, weiss ich noch net so recht. Wird wohl peinlich haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (20. August 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Naturbelassene Trails haben wir ja schon in Thale,...



das war jetzt aber nen FAIL 
ich wusste garnicht, dass anlieger, roadgabs, drops, und schnurgerade strecken von alleie wachsen^^
Ist schon gut so wie es in Braunlage ist, sowas hatten wir bis jetzt im Harz noch nicht. Und ob der Park nu nen Bikercross braucht oder nicht ist ne andere Sache...


----------



## Resendisback (20. August 2009)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> oh, schade.. dann bin ich ja immer illegal unterwegs gewesen, hab ja nur die Lizenz B für Wege bis 1 m, ich hab aber auch immer die Wegbreite nachgemessen, min. Breite war nie unter 1.01 m, gilt da eigentlich die Spurbreite oder die Breite zwischen den Bäumen? Wieviele Punkte/Bußgeld gibt denn so ein Verstoß, könnte man mir gar meinen MTB Führerschein abnehmen?? Auf jeden Fall ist die B Lizenz echt doof, das ständige Messen hält total auf und die Bergwacht guckt einen auch immer so komisch an...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Unnöter Post 

@b2t Jedenfalls sehr gut, dass wieder mal viele Fragen geklärt wurden!


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. August 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> das war jetzt aber nen FAIL
> ich wusste garnicht, dass anlieger, roadgabs, drops, und schnurgerade strecken von alleie wachsen^^
> Ist schon gut so wie es in Braunlage ist, sowas hatten wir bis jetzt im Harz noch nicht. Und ob der Park nu nen Bikercross braucht oder nicht ist ne andere Sache...



OK, zugegeben. Nehmen wir Thale aus der Liste raus


----------



## micha2 (20. August 2009)

Hi,



wurmberg schrieb:


> Auf dem Lageplan,der hier bekanntgemacht wurde (nicht der aktuelle, der auch auf den Infotafeln an Berg-,Mittel- und Talstation sowie im Bikeshop Busche angebracht wurde),ist der Einstieg von singletrail und race-dh falsch gezeichnet.



OK, dass es zwei Versionen davon gibt wusste ich nicht. Stellt doch mal den aktuellen Plan auf eure Webseite.




wurmberg schrieb:


> Ihr braucht zum Abfahren im Bikepark keine Seilbahnkarte vorzuweisen, es gibt auch keine Kartenkontrolle. Wer den sportlichen Ergeiz hat hinauf zu fahren/schieben darf selbstverständlich auf die Strecken.



Danke für die Klarstellung! 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. August 2009)

Ist eigentlich, neben der normalen Seilbahn Seite, eine Extra Seite für den Park in Überlegung? Denke das wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## downhillsau (20. August 2009)

Die Idee finde ich auch gut.Wenn es zu einem Kombiticket aller drei Parks kommen sollte,wär doch eine gemeinsame Seite ne schöne Sache.So hat man sofort alle Infos der Parks.Ich meine wohl gehört zu haben,dass sowas auch in Planung ist.Das wär echt super.


----------



## wurmberg (20. August 2009)

Hallo, hier auch dazu noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

Die homepage des *BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg* ist genauso in Arbeit wie auch die der Bikeparkgemeinschaft . Unter "www.bikeparx-harz.de" sind momentan Ausschnitte aus dem Flyer hinterlegt. Alles weitere kommt bald!


----------



## namroN (20. August 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Wir können die Überfahrten an vorhandenen Trassen leider nicht verhindern. An diesen Überfahrten an Wanderwegen/Rollerstrecken/Forstwegen bauen wir mit Holzbohlen Ein- und Ausfahrtsbereiche für Euch. Einfahren=bitte langsamer fahren und links/rechts gucken, Ausfahren=wieder schnelleres Fahren möglich. Dort werden auch Hinweisschilder wg. Überfahrt/Übergang für Biker,Wanderer,PKW aufgestellt. Bitte seid  an diesen Stellen sehr vorsichtig.



Das wird im oberen Teil des DH aber kaum möglich sein, also das abrupte abbremsen direkt nach dem Sprung vor der Trasse  Sind ja gerade mal 2 Meter?! Wichtiger wäre es, dass sich die Wanderer von den Strecken fern halten und nicht als Wanderwege missbrauchen, Schilder sind ja vorhanden, werden aber leider missachtet bis es wirklich mal ernsthaft kracht.


----------



## Resendisback (20. August 2009)

Stimmt.. bei dem letzten Sprung ist es unmöglich... sei denn man sieht da von weiten die Wanderer stehen, die einen dann wieder den spaß verderben da man diesen wieder nich springen kann ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (20. August 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Hallo, hier auch dazu noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
> 
> Die homepage des *BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg* ist genauso in Arbeit wie auch die der Bikeparkgemeinschaft . Unter "www.bikeparx-harz.de" sind momentan Ausschnitte aus dem Flyer hinterlegt. Alles weitere kommt bald!



Klingt doch schon mal gut ^^


----------



## timtim (20. August 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Das wird im oberen Teil des DH aber kaum möglich sein, also das abrupte abbremsen direkt nach dem Sprung vor der Trasse  Sind ja gerade mal 2 Meter?! Wichtiger wäre es, dass sich die Wanderer von den Strecken fern halten und nicht als Wanderwege missbrauchen, Schilder sind ja vorhanden, werden aber leider missachtet bis es wirklich mal ernsthaft kracht.



tja ,im zweifelsfall tritt halt immer § 1 in kraft :Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme................
wie im strassenverkehr ! nur so gehts

tim²


----------



## Helius-FR (20. August 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> tja ,im zweifelsfall tritt halt immer § 1 in kraft :Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme................
> wie im strassenverkehr ! nur so gehts
> 
> tim²



Und auch Eventuell mal die Wandere auf die Mountainbiker.
Nicht immer nur Biker auf Wandere. 

Allgemein gemeint - Nicht auf den Bikepark bezogen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2009)

Gerade Tote Hose hier?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. August 2009)

Nen Kollege und ich werden wohl nächstes Wochenende mal vorbeischauen , wenn denn mein Bike feritg wird


----------



## sh0rt (22. August 2009)

Hi,

wie war das Wetter heute? Morgen wird es ja lecker, vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort  Ich kann endlich mal wieder fahren....nach 4 wochen zwangspause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (22. August 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie war das Wetter heute? Morgen wird es ja lecker, vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort  Ich kann endlich mal wieder fahren....nach 4 wochen zwangspause.



Wetter war heute gut  
Sieht man sich wohl morgen


----------



## namroN (22. August 2009)

Wir werden morgen auch mal wieder vor Ort sein


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. August 2009)

Hallo,

wir werden morgen auch mit der Crew aus Braunschweig anreisen 

Erste Jungfernfahrt für mich im Harzer Bikepark.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## namroN (22. August 2009)

Bist du mit dem SX oder dem Demo da?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. August 2009)

Demo. Sx ist schon länger verkauft


----------



## namroN (22. August 2009)

Werden wir mal drauf achten  So nu gehts aber ab ins Bett, um 8 wollen wir ca. los.


----------



## downhillsau (23. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom neuen DH direkt nach dem Start.Hier gehts gleich ans Eingemachte,wenn man von der Rampe runter kommt

Grüße vom Arschi


----------



## clausi87 (23. August 2009)

wenn das so weiter geht auf der strecke werd ich öfter kommen!!!


----------



## checkb (23. August 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> wenn das so weiter geht auf der strecke werd ich öfter kommen!!!



Geht so weiter, ganz sicher. Ich hatte am Freitag ne Spezialführung im Park und denke wir werden die nächsten Jahre ne Menge Spass am Wurmberg haben. 

checkb


----------



## downhillsau (23. August 2009)

Geht so bis zum Schanzenauslauf weiter.Weiter unten sind ca 3 m hohe Trockenmauern,die als Sprünge mit eingebaut werden. Die Sektion wird sicher sehr spaßig.Brauchte mehrere Anläufe,um halbwegs flüssig die ersten 50 Meter fahren zu können. Man sollte nur nich nach links fallen,wenn man es sich aussuchen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dex92 (23. August 2009)

Hurra,endlich mal wieder Fotos 
Interessant,interessant.Gibt es auch eins vom Wallride?


----------



## stephan- (23. August 2009)

Hallo,

wie siehts denn momentan aus? Wie viele Strecken sind wirklich befahrbar?
Gibts was Neues, von dem Zeugs abgesehen, das es schon zur Eröffnung gab?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin heute auch vor Ort gewesen.

Der Wallride bzw. vielmehr die Zufahrt ist noch im Bau.  

Was mich bei dem großen, rechten Drop oben stört: es gibt absolut keinen Auslauf. Bei der Höhe wäre eine schöne Landung sinnvoll. So bleiben nur die beiden linken Drops - wobei der kleine m.M.n. mehr Spaß macht.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Resendisback (23. August 2009)

dex92 schrieb:


> Hurra,endlich mal wieder Fotos
> Interessant,interessant.Gibt es auch eins vom Wallride?



Bei mir im Album









@stephan-    ja und nein. Die ersten beiden werden noch weiter präpariert. Ansonsten ist der Singletrail ja schon (teils?) befahrbar.


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. August 2009)

Jawoll die ersten Fotos vom Race DH lassen ja echt hoffen. sieht sehr gut.


----------



## Resendisback (23. August 2009)

Ein schelm wer da zu einfach denkt 

Hoffentlich passiert nach Eröffnung nicht allzuviel


----------



## RaD (24. August 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin heute auch vor Ort gewesen.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich Kalle recht geben, der große Drop wäre schöner zu fahren wenn es eine besser Landung geben würde, vielleicht einfach etwas steiler?
Aber die Doubleline auf der Freeridestrecke wie auch die Sprünge im oberen Teil der DH , die sind super gebaut und da passt alles. Macht mächtig Spass! Das auf der FR wird aber noch länger, oder?
Schöne Sprünge bauen könnt ihr jedenfalls , großes Lob an den Baumeister!
Sehr schön auch die etwas veränderte flowigere Linienführung auf dem DH unter der Lifttrasse, da sieht man das mitgedacht und die Strecke permanent verbessert wird.Toll!


----------



## Resendisback (24. August 2009)

RaD schrieb:


> Aber die Doubleline auf der Freeridestrecke wie auch die Sprünge im oberen Teil der DH , die sind super gebaut und da passt alles.



Is Slopestyle was du wohl meinst ?


----------



## el Lingo (24. August 2009)

Ich habe die große Version der Wing auf der DH Strecke unten gesehen und das sieht mal vielversprechend aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (24. August 2009)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom neuen DH direkt nach dem Start.Hier gehts gleich ans Eingemachte,wenn man von der Rampe runter kommt
> 
> Grüße vom Arschi



Wow, das sieht ja schon mal ordentlich aus  Sieht ganz schön steil aus. 
Bild 2 so nach dem Motto "in der mitte, zwischen den 2 Felden, durchfahren, mit den Pedalen hängen bleiben, ordentlichen Sittich über den Lenker machen haha ^^ "
Bin gespannt was noch kommt. Leider hab ich es die letzten 2 Wochen nicht nach Braunlage geschafft. Denke aber mal nächstes Wochenende wieder


----------



## namroN (24. August 2009)

Also man muss ehrlich sagen, die Leute am Wurmberg sind bemüht, einem den perfekten Tag im Park zu bereiten. Alles Gravierende was hier im Forum an Kritik aufkam wurde verbessert, sei es die Sicherheit der Bikes über den Transport (Räder versetzt im Träger) bis hin zur Streckenpflege  Naja und bei dem "Pannenservice" von Busche, unten im Tal, könnten sich die meisten Händler wirklich mal was abgucken ( ne Kalle?  ), man kommt hin, wird freundlich empfangen, bekommt Werkzeug, bei Problemen oder Fragen wird geholfen und selbst wenn es mal länger dauert ist es kein auch Problem.

Der Park kann sich also wirklich schon sehen lassen


----------



## berkel (24. August 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Alles Gravierende was hier im Forum an Kritik aufkam wurde verbessert ...



So war die Kritik auch gedacht und nicht als "schlecht machen" des Parks. Klar dass sich erstmal alles einspielen und entwickeln muss.

Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Besuch im Oktober - mit den Berlinern & Friends.


----------



## checkb (24. August 2009)

> Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Besuch im Oktober - mit den Berlinern & Friends.



Meinst Du die BROCKEN-ROCKER? 

checkb


----------



## el Lingo (24. August 2009)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom neuen DH direkt nach dem Start.Hier gehts gleich ans Eingemachte,wenn man von der Rampe runter kommt
> 
> Grüße vom Arschi



Steil ist es nicht, wie cih am Sonntag gesehen habe. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass es dadurch leichter wird. Sind schon ordentliche Brocken, alles sehr verblockt da oben...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. August 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Also man muss ehrlich sagen, die Leute am Wurmberg sind bemüht, einem den perfekten Tag im Park zu bereiten. Alles Gravierende was hier im Forum an Kritik aufkam wurde verbessert, sei es die Sicherheit der Bikes über den Transport (Räder versetzt im Träger) bis hin zur Streckenpflege  Naja und bei dem "Pannenservice" von Busche, unten im Tal, könnten sich die meisten Händler wirklich mal was abgucken ( ne Kalle?  ), man kommt hin, wird freundlich empfangen, bekommt Werkzeug, bei Problemen oder Fragen wird geholfen und selbst wenn es mal länger dauert ist es kein auch Problem.
> 
> Der Park kann sich also wirklich schon sehen lassen



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Überall sehr freundliches Personal, das anständig mit dem fremden Eigentum umgeht. 
Wirklich empfehlenswert ist auch der Händler Busche. Sehr nette und hilfsbereite Mitarbeiter (wie ich nach einer Panne feststellen durfte).
Der Herr, der ab und zu mit einem Pickup die Monsterroller mit Anhänger zum Wurmberg hochbringt, hat mein Bike (mit Panne) und mich sogar mit bergab genommen  Toller Service

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (24. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Steil ist es nicht, wie cih am Sonntag gesehen habe. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass es dadurch leichter wird. Sind schon ordentliche Brocken, alles sehr verblockt da oben...



Nee, ist kein Stück steil, is fast flat !


----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Nee, ist kein Stück steil, is fast flat !



Na, wann kommt denn der nächste Sturz?


----------



## Resendisback (24. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na, wann kommt denn der nächste Sturz?



Wer gut werden will stürzt halt mal 

Aber wenn man oberhalb beim schweren DH schwerer stürzt kanns
echt bitter enden.


----------



## bodo bagger (24. August 2009)

einstieg neuer dh erinnert mich etwas an einige stellen in krupka... zb. alte strecke unter der seilbahn oder wegquerung mittlere strecke.

machbar aber wird schönes gehacke werden.


----------



## el Lingo (24. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Nee, ist kein Stück steil, is fast flat !



Vielleicht haben wir da verschiedene Wahrnehmungen, aber der Streckenverlauf die ersten 30m ist mehr oder weniger parallel zum Hang und da wirklich nicht steil. Da ist sogar das Stück nach dem Drop-3er steiler. Fällt man aber zur Seite runter, dann wird es schon steil.


----------



## bodo bagger (24. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir da verschiedene Wahrnehmungen, aber der Streckenverlauf die ersten 30m ist mehr oder weniger parallel zum Hang und da wirklich nicht steil. Da ist sogar das Stück nach dem Drop-3er steiler. Fällt man aber zur Seite runter, dann wird es schon steil.



na gott sei dank habe ich beim fallen immer nen rechtsdrall.... da kann ja nichts passieren... ist quasi meine hinfallschokiseite


----------



## Resendisback (24. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir da verschiedene Wahrnehmungen, aber der Streckenverlauf die ersten 30m ist mehr oder weniger parallel zum Hang und da wirklich nicht steil. Da ist sogar das Stück nach dem Drop-3er steiler. Fällt man aber zur Seite runter, dann wird es schon steil.



Da haste recht! Aber genau das meine ich ja.. wennde nach links nen Abgang machst.. da wirds steil


----------



## DH-Shredder (24. August 2009)

So, ich wollte hier mal auch meine Meinung zum Park kundtun und einige Sachen berichten...

Insgesamt fand ich den Wurmberg ganz nett. Sorry, wenn ich die Euphorie von einigen Leuten hier nicht nachvollziehen kann, aber man sollte ein wenig realistisch und stellenweise realitätsbezogen sein.

1. Ganz großes Manko ist die komplett fehlende Beschilderung!  Beim ersten Run haben wir uns kein bisschen orientieren können. Was nun der DH oder FR war, hat sich uns erst am Ende erschlossen. Ich hatte mich ja teilweise in dem Thread darüber amüsiert, aber so wie das am Berg ist, geht das einfach gar nicht...!

2. Ab der Mittelstation waren insbesondere die Wurzelpassagen einfach nur ruppig. Es fehlt insgesamt einfach der _Flow_! Ohne den fühlt sich die Strecke mehr nach einem Rodeo als nach einem DH an...

3. Wir haben uns auch mit anderen Fahrern unterhalten und die fanden die Strecke insgesamt auch _ganz ok_. Alle meinten, dass die Wurzelpassage nur ruppig ist und der ganzen Fahrt den Flow nimmt. Dadurch, dass einem eben der _Flow _fehlte, musste man dann auch noch kräftig treten. 

4. Was einfach gar nicht geht, ist die Beförderung der Bikes! Da ist einfach NULL System dahinter! Wir haben die Räder immer in Reih und Glied gestellt und obwohl wir eigentlich zu den ersten hätten zählen müssen, kamen unsere Räder teilweise fast eine halbe Stunde später an!!!  Insgesamt betroffen waren davon 5(!) Fahrer! Als sich einer beschwerte, kam unter anderem der folgende Kommentar: "_Dann musst Du halt nicht wiederkommen_".   Echt nett, ja...

Was das alles noch - gelinde gesagt - unangenehmer machte, war der Umstand, dass ein paar Leute das Personal unten wohl ein wenig kannten und darum baten, ihre Räder doch "möglichst schnell" in die Transportgondel zu tun, obwohl viele weitere Räder eigentlich früher dran waren...

5. Das leidige Thema Wanderer: Ich kann es zwar verstehen, dass der Wurmberg nicht nur für die Biker gedacht ist, aber wenn ich schon etwas als Bikepark eröffne, dann sollte die Sicherheit auch ein Thema sein - nicht nur allein für die Fahrer, sondern auch für den Betreiber...denn zum Schluss sind ein kleiner Junge und sein Vater uns fasst sprichwörtlich unter die Räder gekommen. Einfach seelenruhig auf Streckenabschnitten rumzuspazieren ist schlichtweg gefährlich. Es hat nicht viel gefehlt und es hätte einen ziemlich heftigen Unfall gegeben...

6. Monsterroller: Gut, Wurmberg ist nicht gleich Bikepark. Das ist klar, aber teilweise wurden die Räder und die Fahrer wie Besucher 2. Klasse behandelt und die Monsterroller wurden irgendwie "schneller nach oben verfrachtet". Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass man eine Tageskarte kauft und dann nicht gleich behandelt wird, dann hat das schon einen etwas bitteren Nachgeschmack... (siehe Punkt 4.).

7. Streckenführung, Drops etc.: Mir (und auch den anderen ebenfalls) haben die Sprünge nicht so zugesagt. Wenn ich einen Sprung machen möchte, dann sollte zumindest der Anlauf und der Auslauf so gestaltet sein, dass man diesen möglichst _flüssig _bewerkstelligen kann. (siehe Punkt 2.). Wenn man von oben kommt und die Sprünge mit einnbauen möchte, ohne Pausen zu machen, dann muss man schon echt was technisch auf dem Kasten haben.

8. Der andere DH. Als ich mir die Felsbrocken am Start angesehen habe, habe ich mir schon Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie man am Start Speed kriegen kann/soll/muss, wenn einem diese Brocken im Weg liegen?  Vielleicht wird das ja noch abgeändert? Wer weiss?

9. Zweirad Busche: Einfach *TOP*! Mega nett, zuvorkommend und kompetent!!! Das ist für mich der _ideale _Radladen! So muss das sein! 

Kleines Fazit:

Ich fand den Tag gelungen und es war nett. Ich kann allen empfehlen, sich die Strecken anzusehen, aber es gibt insbesondere hinsichtlich Freundlichkeit und organisatorischen Dingen noch eine Menge zu tun. Ich will hier nichts schlecht machen, aber es ist nicht alles "_Glanz und Gloria_" wie ich das hier teilweise lese. Ich finde, Neulinge sollten schon auch einige andere "Erfahrungsberichte" lesen können, damit man nicht allzu große Enttäuschungen erfährt. Im Moment würde ich den Wurmberg als "Tagesetappe" bewerten - Hahnenklee und Thale sollten dabei nicht fehlen. Wurmberg alleine rockt im Moment nicht 100%ig.

So long,
der Shredder


----------



## el Lingo (24. August 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> So, ich wollte hier mal auch meine Meinung zum Park kundtun und einige Sachen berichten...
> 
> 2. Ab der Mittelstation waren insbesondere die Wurzelpassagen einfach nur ruppig. Es fehlt insgesamt einfach der _Flow_! Ohne den fühlt sich die Strecke mehr nach einem Rodeo als nach einem DH an...
> 
> ...



zu 2 und 3: Ich sehe da keine Flow-Probleme, wenn man es laufen läßt und die Federung gut abgestimmt ist, geht das auch mit meinem SXC sehr gut und flüssig.

zu 5. volle Zustimmung. Ich war Sonntag nur mit der Freundin auf XC Tour oben und bin parallel zur Rollerstrecke hoch. Da habe ich erstmal die ganzen Wanderer auf die Verbot-Schilder hingewiesen und sie gebeten, da fix runter zu kommen, im eigenen und im Sinne der Roller und Biker. Die meisten scheinen die Schilder nicht richtig zu sehen. Die sind auch eher aus Richtung bergauf zu erkennen. Wurmberg Team, achtet da mal drauf.

zu 7. Ist das nicht der Reiz, dass man nicht alles sofort fahren kann und sich einiges erarbeiten? Die meisten jammern, dass es nicht schwierig genug ist

zu 8. es ist lange angekündigt, dass das definitiv kein einfacher Trail werden soll. Alle haben drüber gelacht und nach mehr geschrien. Jetzt kommt es und es wird in die andere Richtung gejammert???

zu 9. passt


----------



## DH-Shredder (24. August 2009)

Achja, habe da noch etwas vergessen. 

Sicherheit der Räder bei der Abgabe unten?! KEINE! Wer mal schnell ein teures Rad haben möchte, der zieht sich eine MTB-Kluft an und holt sich sein Wunschbike raus, sobald das Personal etwas mehr arbeiten muss...  Wenn mal doppelt so viele Fahrer als am SA da sein sollten, dann ist da mit der Sicherheit nicht mehr viel los. Bei dem jetzigen System ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ein oder mehrere Räder "urplötzlich" verschwinden sollten. 

-> Man sollte dafür sorgen, dass sobald man die Räder abgegeben hat, der Bereich Sperrgebiet ist. Wie das detailliert umgesetzt werden kann/soll/muss, tja, da muss sich der Betreiber mal einen Kopf drum machen. Denn so geht das nicht lange gut.

Und dann noch zum "pfleglichen Behandeln" der Räder. Ich zumindest habe jetzt Kratzer in den Standrohren und am Rahmen, weil mehrmals jeweils zwei Monsterroller und zwei Räder gleichzeitig nach oben gebracht wurden. Und wie es der Zufall so wollte, habe ich oben gesehen, wie der tolle Lenker vom Monsterroller gerade dabei war, sein "Werk zu verrichten"...  

...und mal nicht von dem Fahrer zu sprechen, der an dem Tag eine krumme Bremsscheibe hatte...und dem anderen mit dem zerkratzten Oberrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2009)

!

Ich habe nach den doch sehr positiven Meldungen gedacht, man hätte die Probleme in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (25. August 2009)

@DH-Shredder : Du sprichst vielen hier aus der Seele! Aber leider ist es so das fast überall im Harz Kritik nicht gern gehört wird. Und man alles nur durch die rosarote Brille sehen darf, wer sich beschwert dem wird gesagt das er gehen soll. Solang die Betreiber egal von welchem Park nicht erkennen das wir Biker eine echte Geldquelle sind wird halt alles immer nur Halbherzig gemacht. Sei es Bau, Logistik oder gar Streckenpflege.


----------



## dex92 (25. August 2009)

Also das ist wirklich schade und fast schon traurig das sich in richtung wartezeit und benehmen bestimmter mitarbeiter,nichts getan hat.fast schon trotziges verhalten anscheinend.ich selber war schon vor längerer zeit ziemlich angepisst von wegen sprüche und wartezeit.es werden immer mehr posts was das betrifft und kratzer,teile nio,usw.und bitte nicht wieder die diskussion gebrauchsgegenstand blabla....nach dem biketransport in einem bikepark auf einen berg rauf,muss das bike so aussehen wie es vorher unten ausgesehen hat (ausnahme schulenberg,da wird einem gesagt das kratzer am lenker entstehen können).da gibt es nix zu diskutieren.und auch das geschwafelgeposte von wegen dann fahrt doch hoch oder schiebt dann ist es sogar umsonst..disch-disch  
und es kann ja auch nicht im sinne vom bikeverleih sein nicht zu wissen ob evtl. (kleinere) schäden vom transport oder vom fahrer verursacht worden.noch krasser wirds wenn ihr auch noch um verliehene bikes bangen muesst.......
"dann musst du halt nicht wieder kommen".ich würde sagen ganz gefährlicher spruch.derjenige kennt dieses forum anscheinend nicht.
naja macht was.ansonsten könnt ihr (betreiber,bikeverleih) euch bei der seilbahn bedanken das die einschaltquoten sinken


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. August 2009)

Eigentlich wollten ein Kumpel und ich dieses Wochenende nach Braunlage, aber wenn ich hier schon so negatives zuhören bekommen, dann fahren wir doch lieber nach Thale.

Hab nämlich keine Lust nachher zwei neuaufgebaute IONs zu haben.


----------



## sh0rt (25. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> !
> 
> Ich habe nach den doch sehr positiven Meldungen gedacht, man hätte die Probleme in den Griff bekommen.



Also ich war am Wochenende(So.) auch wieder da und ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen aber ich hatte keine Probleme. Bin 8 Runden gefahren einmal musste ich ca. 3min oben warten bis mein Bike da war, sonst war mein Bike immer vor mir da. Personal nett, habe mich zweimal mit dem Herrn unten im Kassenhäuschen unterhalten und auch sonst gabs für mich keinen Grund zu meckern. 

Ich finde echt man sollte wenigstens einmal selber hinfahren und schauen.


----------



## el Lingo (25. August 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten ein Kumpel und ich dieses Wochenende nach Braunlage, aber wenn ich hier schon so negatives zuhören bekommen, dann fahren wir doch lieber nach Thale.
> 
> Hab nämlich keine Lust nachher zwei neuaufgebaute IONs zu haben.



Schon wieder verzerrte Wahrnehmung! 5 Leute schreiben, dass es gut läuft und einer berichtet von Problemen. Dein Schluss ist: Alles doof, ich komme nicht. 

Es ist doch so, dass sich Leute, die mit etwas unzufrieden sind, es in der Regel mindestens 10 Leuten weitergeben, die zufriedenen tun dies nicht in dem Ausmaß. So kommt es natürlich zu einem verzerrten Bild. Die viel diskutierte Sache mit dem möglichen Bikeklau sehe ich deutlich weniger problematisch, da man doch die meiste Zeit 6m vom Bike entfernt steht und aus der Gondel meist noch zusehen kann, wie es eingeladen oder zumindest für die nächste Gondel bereit gestellt wird.

Die unfreundlichen Mitarbeiter habe ich auch noch nicht bemerkt. Ich denke, hier spielt, wie schon so oft gesagt, auch der Ton, in dem man mit den Leuten spricht, eine große Rolle.

Fahr hin, mach Dir ein Bild davon und dann kannst Du urteilen


----------



## Jennfa (25. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Schon wieder verzerrte Wahrnehmung! 5 Leute schreiben, dass es gut läuft und einer berichtet von Problemen. Dein Schluss ist: Alles doof, ich komme nicht.



Ich denke auch man sollte lieber selber schauen, es gibt schließlich auch viele positive Berichte. Die Negativen stechen natürlich immer mehr raus, das ist klar. Das heißt aber nicht, dass diese nicht auch ihre Berechtigung haben! Man regt sich auf und will das auch alles los werden. Aber auch dafür ist dieser thread ja da. Ich habe ja selbst auch eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht, trotz meines sehr sehr freundlichen Tons!!! Ich werde aber trotzdem nochmal hin fahren.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## DH-Shredder (25. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Schon wieder verzerrte Wahrnehmung! 5 Leute schreiben, dass es gut läuft und einer berichtet von Problemen. Dein Schluss ist: Alles doof, ich komme nicht.



Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass es eben nicht "nur" einer war. Ich hatte bis auf die Kratzer an meinen Standrohren und am Rahmen soweit "nichts auszusetzen". Meine Intention war es jetzt auch nicht, alles schlecht zu machen bzw. etwas schlechter zu machen als es tatsächlich ist. Deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben, dass ich es empfehle hinzufahren, um sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen. 

Die oberen Punkte sind Dinge, die mir aufgefallen sind und die ich auch live miterlebt habe. "Du musst ja nicht wiederkommen" z.Bsp. (ich stand direkt daneben) - und der Fahrer hatte sich bei dem Mitarbeiter nicht in einem bösen Ton beschwert...

Und nochmal zur Gefahr des Diebstahls: Am SA war es alles noch überschaubar. Keine Frage. Über den Daumen waren es ca. 20-30 Fahrer, die die Räder unten abgegeben hatten. Da konnte man tatsächlich noch sehen, wie die Räder in die Gondeln verfrachtet wurden. Nur wie sieht es bei 50 oder 100 Fahrern aus? Da glaube ich kaum, dass man dann noch den 100%igen Überblick hat. Was ja auch rein menschlich ist. Denn ab Frühjahr 2010 werden definitiv mehr Leute am Wurmberg sein und dann muss ein System her, dass die Sicherheit gewährleistet.

Wie gesagt, ich wollte hier nichts runterreissen. Aber wenn ich hier einige Beiträge gelesen hatte, musste ich auch von den anderen Dinge berichten. Denn dann wäre es tatsächlich ein verzerrtes Bild von der ganzen Sache.

...und wenn die negativen Punkte nicht erwähnt werden, kann es auch keine Verbesserungen geben.


----------



## FreefallRLC (25. August 2009)

Ich hatte auch nie Probleme was unfreundlichkeit angeht. Die Leute waren alle immer supernett und Hilfsbereit. Sowohl das Seilbahn Personal als auch im LAden unten. 
Kritik hier wird gerhört und, soweit möglich, finanzierbar, sinnvoll, auch umgesetzt.
Der Park ist ja erst ein paar Monate alt und, für die Zeit, haben die da so einiges auf die Beine gestellt. Hut ab dafür! Neue Strecken und weiterer Ausbau kommt ja noch. Jetzt schon, an halb fertigen Strecken, rum zu meckern bringt nichts.

Mit Wartezeiten hatte ich selbst nie grosse Probleme gehabt. Es gab wohl, wenn mal extrem viel los war oder an tagen, wo das mit den Körben umorganisiert/gebaut wurde Probleme. Aber in der regel läuft es ganz gut, würde ich sagen.
Was Beschädigungen am bike angeht muss ich natürlich auch sagen das ist ein "No-go!" Ich selbst hatte auch da schon eine aufgerissenen Schaltzug, als das Bike oben raus kam. Es ist nicht drin dass da mit Bikes, die teils bald den Wert eines Kleinwagens haben, so unsanft umgegangen wird. Aber ich denke das hat sich auch schon stark verbessert. Habe in letzter Zeit keine Probleme mehr mitbekommen. Wenn die ordnungsgemäß eingeladen und gesicht werden, kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Aber vielleicht sollte man sehen dass nie Bikes und Monsterroller zusammen in einen Korb kommen! Da  passieren die Probleme, denke ich.

Diebstahlschutz: Vielleicht wäre es  sinnvoll dass bikes, die unten abgegeben wurden, überwacht werden und wirklich nicht mehr (ohne sich mit der Liftkarte auszuweisen) die Halle verlassen dürfen. Dann kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Oben wird ja theoretisch eh geckecked ob Bike un Karte zusammengehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (25. August 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Diebstahlschutz: Vielleicht wäre es  sinnvoll dass bikes, die unten abgegeben wurden, überwacht werden und wirklich nicht mehr (ohne sich mit der Liftkarte auszuweisen) die Halle verlassen dürfen. Dann kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Oben wird ja theoretisch eh geckecked ob Bike un Karte zusammengehören.



Ganz gut wäre so ein "Klappding" wie man es aus dem Supermarkt kennt wo der Wagen nur in eine Richtung durchgeht. Rad rein und dann isset halt drin.

Oben könnte man noch stärker nach den Karten kontrollieren wie ich finde.


----------



## ILJA (25. August 2009)

Unterer Streckenteil und kein Flow?
Ab der Mittelstation geht besonders der Freeride (der ja dann nach der Hälfte auch auf den DH verläuft) besonders ab. Klar wenn man keine Lust hat zu treten und da mit Schritttempo jede Wurzel einzeln anfährt mag das vielleicht nicht so erscheinen, aber hallo? Was spricht bitte dagegen mal die Pedalerie zu betreiben?
Und zum Schweregrad des Race-DHs...schonal in diesen Thread geschaut...dann weißt du wie ordentliche Trails im Harz aussehen können, demzufolge gehört genau sowas in einen Bikepark.


----------



## og.echnaton (25. August 2009)

Also jetzt auch mal mein Senf:

- Gebiet top! Länge und Größe des "Hügels" Wurmberg lassen noch einiges an Raum für Erweiterungen. 

- Beschielderung: Hier muss tatsächlich noch einiges passieren. Es wäre gut, wie in Ski Gebieten üblich, kleine Schilder mit Nummern aufzustellen. Das fehlte ja fast gänzlich. 

- Strecken: Ich muss aber erst einschränken, dass nur einer von uns dreien auf einem Fully unterwegs war, die anderen beiden auf HTs. Trotzdem möchte ich mich der Kritik am Flow anschliessen. Wir fanden den "Singletrail" sehr ruppig zu fahren. Der Downhill/Freedride war im Vergleich dazu deutlich angenehmer zu fahren, trotz der Wurzeln etc... 
Mir fehlten auch tatsächlich mal richtige Kurven mit Anliegeren usw. in den Strecken die wir gefahren sind. 

- Personal: Wir waren eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit der Freundlichkeit und der Kompetenz des Liftpersonals. Unsere Bikes wurden sehr behutsam behandelt und keiner hatte Kratzer. 
Zu den Leuten des Shops und dem Imbiss-Mann ist nur zu sagen: 1a Spitzenklasse. Zu den Pommes übrigens auch...

- Sicherheit: Meine Vorredner haben schon einiges zu der Problematik mit den Wanderen gesagt. Ich kann mich dem voll anschließen. Wenn jemand auf dem Schotterweg bergauf geht, ist alles ok. Aber direkt auf dem Trail unter dem Lift oder auf der Freeridestrecke..mit Nordic Walking Stöckern ... naja, ist doch ein wenig gefährlich. Ein dicker Unfall mit einem Power-Wanderer und es ist schnell wieder aus mit dem biken am Wurmberg....

- Wartezeit: War ok. Nur einmal als eine Abteilung fetter Eishockey-Kühe vom Turnier aus der Halles mal auf den Berg wollten mussten wir max 10 min warten. Wer aber mal in den Alpen Ski fahren war, der kennt diese Wartezeiten zu Stoßzeiten aber schon. 

- Wünsche: 
- 4-Cross Strecke oder Dual Slalom (das wäre sogar fast noch cooler)
- Safety First
- Natürlich noch mehr Strecken 

Fazit: 
Wir hatten viel Spass. Der Park ist für jeden empfehlenswert und bietet jetzt schon deutlich mehr als z.b. Hahnenklee. 
Es muss aber noch etwas nach gebessert werden. Man sollte den Betreiber aber natürlich noch mehr Zeit einräumen. Den Park gibt es ja auch erst seit 2 Monaten. ...
In der Schule würde man wohl sagen: Eine gute 2 minus.


----------



## flyingscot (25. August 2009)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> Der Park ist für jeden empfehlenswert und bietet jetzt schon deutlich mehr als z.b. Hahnenklee.



Und das kann ich nun gar nicht nachvollziehen... daher fahre ich letzte Zeit immer nach Hahnenklee und nicht nach Braunlage. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## sh0rt (25. August 2009)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> - Sicherheit: Meine Vorredner haben schon einiges zu der Problematik mit den Wanderen gesagt. Ich kann mich dem voll anschließen. Wenn jemand auf dem Schotterweg bergauf geht, ist alles ok.



Mir kamen auch zwei ältere Herrschaften mit Wanderstöcken im oberen Teil des Freerides entgegen, kurz nach dem Roadgab. Ich habe kurz angehalten und sagte ganz nett, dass Sie sich auf einer Mountainbikestrecke befinden und zu Ihrer eigenen sicherheit lieber auf dem Hauptwanderweg den Berg erklimmen sollten. Ohne ein Wort und mit bösen Blicken wurde ich im Wald stehen gelassen, aber wenigstens haben sie den Trail verlassen. Und ich war nett und freundlcih ohne jeden Unterton.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Achja, habe da noch etwas vergessen.
> 
> Sicherheit der Räder bei der Abgabe unten?! KEINE!



1. Grund nicht hin zu Fahren.



DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Und dann noch zum "pfleglichen Behandeln" der Räder. Ich zumindest habe jetzt Kratzer in den Standrohren und am Rahmen, weil mehrmals jeweils zwei Monsterroller und zwei Räder gleichzeitig nach oben gebracht wurden. Und wie es der Zufall so wollte, habe ich oben gesehen, wie der tolle Lenker vom Monsterroller gerade dabei war, sein "Werk zu verrichten"...



2. Grund nicht hin zu Fahren

Das mir mein Bike dort eventuell wech kommt oder Kratzer und Macken bekommt (die ich nicht selbst verschulde) sind definitiv 2 Gründe für mich den Park nicht zu Besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (25. August 2009)

Ich versteh das Problem mit den Wanderern nicht so ganz. Klar ist es ungünstig, wenn die auf den Wegen laufen. Und ein Crash wäre auch nicht so toll. Aber es sind es kaum mal Leute, die zu Fuss auf den Trails unterwegs sind (die meissten halten sich ja an die Schilder). Genausoviele Biker, die unerlaubt auf den Wanderwegen fahren 
Und keiner von Euch ist auf den Trails mit 100 kmh unterwegs und könnte nicht mehr ausweichen. Wenn da Fahrrad und Wanderer aufeinander treffen, sieht man sich schon noch früh genug und kann ja wohl ausweichen. Glaube  kaum, dass es da Wanderer geben wird, die so kühn (dumm?) sind, auf der Strecke stehen zu bleiben, wenn da ein Bike auf sie zugerast kommt


----------



## gnafert (25. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das mir mein Bike dort eventuell wech kommt oder Kratzer und Macken bekommt (die ich nicht selbst verschulde) sind definitiv 2 Gründe für mich den Park nicht zu Besuchen.



sehr qualifizierte Meinungsbildung :/

ich war inzwischen 3 mal ganztägig in braunlage und mir begegnete niemand mit der hier unterstellten unfreundlichkeit - im gegenteil, beim zweiten mal wurde ich bereits mit handschlag begrüßt und die jungs von der seilbahn hatten immer ein nettes wort. ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie das ablief (ja ich weiß, eine unterstellung). auch die behandlung der bikes war 1A. Na klar, vor der ersten Bergfahrt habe ich auch kritisch den ladevorgang beäugt (man liest ja schliesslich mit) aber als ich die konstruktion der gondeln und den umgang gesehen habe, war das thema für mich durch .
die verbesserung des diebstahlschutzes ist ja bereits in planung, wie man auch lesen kann.
ich vermisse bei so einigen die nötige reflexion. anstatt die eigene erwartungshaltung zu überprüfen wird lieber verbal draufgehauen. wie kann man von einem downhill track flow erwarten? zudem sollte jedem ernsthaften Biker klar sein, dass eine Strecke eingefahren werden muss, worum das BP Team ja auch ausdrücklich bittet - siehe Freigabe des Singletrails. ich bin das ding beim letzten mal abgefahren und mehr als ein mal hängengeblieben, so what? in 3 wochen hat das teil flow ohne ende. in braunlage kann so wenigstens jeder seinen teil beitragen. wer synthetik will, muss halt woanders hin fahren.
ich find´s sehr geil, was die jungens dort in der kurzen zeit aufgebaut haben und ich werde sie durch meine regelmäßigen besuche unterstützen. ich bin mir sicher, nicht der einzige zu sein.

in diesem sinne, good ride.


----------



## namroN (25. August 2009)

Also wir hatten Sonntag wie gesagt auch null Probleme.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2009)

gnafert schrieb:


> sehr qualifizierte Meinungsbildung :/



War ja mehr als einmal zu Lesen und ich werd das nicht am eigenen Bike Testen!

Zumal mich die Videos der Strecken auch jetzt nicht soooo Anlocken.


----------



## timtim (25. August 2009)

tja ,dann bleib einfach zuhause ! is egal nichts für nicolai fahrer............. 

@gnafert , dreimal warst du "S***" inzwischen dort ?? is ja wohl ungeheuerlich, dammischter nochmal


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> tja ,dann bleib einfach zuhause



Nö. 

Aber man kann sich ja auch woanders im Harz Austoben.
Dann eben ohne Lift...


----------



## gnafert (25. August 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> @gnafert , dreimal warst du "S***" inzwischen dort ?? is ja wohl ungeheuerlich, dammischter nochmal



kommst ja nie mit.  (du hast post)
dein bike hat schon angefragt, ob ich´s nicht mal mitnehme. artgerechte haltung und so...


----------



## namroN (25. August 2009)

TimTim, warst du am Sonntag nicht auch in Braunlage?! Bin der Meinung wir hatten uns unten bei Busche kurz über den Singletrail unterhalten, wo ich meinen Schlauch gewechselt habe


----------



## DH-Shredder (25. August 2009)

gnafert schrieb:


> sehr qualifizierte Meinungsbildung :/
> 
> ich war inzwischen 3 mal ganztägig in braunlage und mir begegnete niemand mit der hier unterstellten unfreundlichkeit - im gegenteil, beim zweiten mal wurde ich bereits mit handschlag begrüßt und die jungs von der seilbahn hatten immer ein nettes wort. ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie das ablief (ja ich weiß, eine unterstellung). auch die behandlung der bikes war 1A. Na klar, vor der ersten Bergfahrt habe ich auch kritisch den ladevorgang beäugt (man liest ja schliesslich mit) aber als ich die konstruktion der gondeln und den umgang gesehen habe, war das thema für mich durch .
> die verbesserung des diebstahlschutzes ist ja bereits in planung, wie man auch lesen kann.
> ...



Beglückwünsche Dich, dass Du so gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Aber was hier einige bereits vor mir geschrieben haben, haben sie sicherlich nicht frei erfunden. 

Was ich erlebt habe ist nunmal Tatsache. Soviel dazu.

Und _DH _bedeut für mich nunmal nicht _RODEO_. Ich _KANN _fahren  Und viele andere sicher auch. Und wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass der Flow fehlt, dann meine ich das so. Jeder hat eine andere Auffassung, aber ich war außerdem nicht alleine dort und wirklich alle mit denen wir geredet hatten, sagten, dass ihnen die Wurzelpassage einfach zu ruppig ist und eben der Flow fehlt - und das ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit: _Die können nicht fahren..._ 

Und warum werden hier Negativberichte immer so abgefrühstückt und nicht akzeptiert? Viele andere haben hier niedergeschrieben, dass sie dieses und jenes erlebt haben, aber hier wird das mehrfach in Zweifel gezogen. 

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass der Harz bzw. der Wurmberg nicht gleich um die Ecke ist. Wenn Leute von weit her kommen, dann haben sie nunmal eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung und das ist völlig normal. Den meisten Locals kann es ja wirklich Banane sein. Viele dürfen teilweise über 400km zurücklegen und dann möchte man den Tag nunmal voll ausnutzen. Und das ist eben ganz normal und hat nichts mit überzogener Erwartungshaltung zu tun.

Ich könnte natürlich auch ein wenig gehässig sein und sagen, dass  nicht nur Du einige vom Personal kennengelernt hast und einige von uns deswegen am SA länger auf unsere Räder warten durften... 

Mir gefällt der Wurmberg wirklich. Man kann dort vieles umsetzen und es ist wohl auch der einzige Ort, wo derart stark auf die Meinung hier im Forum und von den Fahrern eingegangen wird. Auch die Arbeit erfolgte quasi im Zeitraffer. Dazu noch die Möglichkeit, problemlos die Strecken zu verlassen, wenn sie einem zu "schwer" ist, oder man einfach eine kurze Pause machen möchte. Das sind viele Dinge, die mehr als positiv sind. 

Die Kritik die hier geäußert wird zielt ja nicht darauf ab, alles schlecht zu machen. Manche _brauchen _und _wollen _auch ein Feedback haben, um nicht auf blauen Dunst irgendwo hinzufahren. Und deswegen sollten hier auch negative Erfahrungsberichte ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.


----------



## clausi87 (25. August 2009)

...ich hab mal eine frage zwischendurch.....wer haftet eg dafür falls mal ein bike nach dem abstellen geklaut wird....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ...ich hab mal eine frage zwischendurch.....wer haftet eg dafür falls mal ein bike nach dem abstellen geklaut wird....???



Da hat sich der Park / Lift Betreiber bestimmt Abgesichert - Also wohl du !?!


----------



## DH-Shredder (25. August 2009)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ...ich hab mal eine frage zwischendurch.....wer haftet eg dafür falls mal ein bike nach dem abstellen geklaut wird....???



...niemand... aber nach gültiger Rechtssprechung würde der Betreiber in Regress genommen werden. Es sei denn, Du hast die AGB mit dem Kauf der Karte akzeptiert. Man müsste sich diese genauer ansehen.


----------



## lakekeman (25. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Da hat sich der Park / Lift Betreiber bestimmt Abgesichert - Also wohl du !?!



Mir wurde damals vom äusserst unfreundlichen Kassenmenschen gesagt dass natürlich (!!!) der Park haftet und ich deshalb mal ganz schnell vorfahren soll und nicht die ca. 20-30 Minuten auf mein Bike unten warten darf, bis es dann mal verladen wird .

Ich habe das einfach mal als dreiste Lüge eingestuft, was den schlechten Eindruck den ich schon durch den unfreundlichen Liftboy (welcher mit einem Monsterroller mein Bike zerkratzt hat ) bekommen hatte nur verstärkt hat.

Dazu noch die halbfertigen im unteren Teil unspektakulären Abfahrten....

Falls jemand vorhat von weiter weg anzureisen: lasst es, es lohnt nicht. Ich kam mir in Braunlage als Biker ziemlich unerwünscht vor


----------



## kitestar (25. August 2009)

Dann melde ich mich doch auch mal. Ich bin der Besagte, der die nicht so guten Erfahrungen mit einem der Mitarbeitern machen musste. Nachdem ich gute 20 min. auf mein Bike warten musste, habe ich nur bemerkt, das es jetzt besagte Wartezeit war. Antwort: NA UND! Ist klar, er hat es nicht nötig und steht nur an der Bahn, weil es zu hause langweilig ist.
Es ging dann noch ein bisschen hin und her, mit dem Ergebnis man müsse ja nicht kommen....... Ich war gerne da! Es hat mir Spaß gemacht und der Park wird sicher noch besser. In einigen Punkten gebe ich DH-Shredder recht, es gibt noch etwas zu verbessern( Beschilderung, Biketransport und die Organisation an der Talstation ). Auch sollten die Locals nicht zum Teil so auffällig bevorzugt werden. Wenn ich eine Anreise von ein paar Stunden aus Hamburg habe, dann sollten doch alle gleich sein.
Ich habe dann noch mit dem Mitarbeiter von der Kasse gesprochen, der ganze Eingangsbereich soll wohl noch geändert werden und man stellt sich mit seinem Bike an und wird dann nacheinander befördert.

Kann man doch auch oben an der Bergstation so weitergeben. Sorry, wir arbeiten noch daran es soll folgende Lösung geben......  Kommt immer besser als NA UND!


----------



## downhillsau (25. August 2009)

Nabend!

Hmmh,wo fange ich jetzt an,DH-Shredder???
Haste denn deine Kritik mal vor Ort kund gegeben??Z.Bsp beim Chef der Seilbahn,Herrn Nüsse???Oder biste eher jemand,der erst abends im stillen Kämmerchen anfängt an jedem Scheiß rum zu meckern??
Sicherlich ist das deine Meinung,aber meinste nich,dass du da teilweise etwas übertreibst??
Was ist denn für dich DH??Mit Vollgas die Skispiste runter und sich freuen,wie die 20 cm vorn und hinten gar nich arbeiten??Dann gib ihm...
Klar,brauchts im unteren Teil Fahrtechnik.Dann kann man da auch ohne viel treten locker durchkommen Und meinste nich,dass die Leute wegen dem "Rodeo" in Parks fahren???Rennrad kann ich auf der Straße fahren

Ach,wo wir grad beim Thema sind.Hier wieder weitere Bilder vom neuen DH mit dem ersten natürlichen Drop.

Grüße vom Arschi


----------



## axl65 (25. August 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich kam mir in Braunlage als Biker ziemlich unerwünscht vor


Da Du Dich im realen Leben wahrscheinlich als genauso ein Großmaul wie hier präsentieren wirst,würde ich dies nicht abstreiten wollen.

axl


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2009)

Moin Leuts,

kommt mal runter! Reelle Kritik ist dem Betreiber des Bikeparks sehr recht. Woher soll er denn Verbesserungen herbeiführen wenn diese nicht geäussert wird!

Bei den Strecken wird es wohl immer wieder zu unterschiedlichen Meinungen kommen da ja bekanntlich die Geschmäcker und auch das jeweilige Können verschieden ausfallen.

Wo ich jedoch kein Verständnis für habe sind die Vorverurteilungen von Personen die noch nie vor Ort waren. Woher nehme ich mir das Recht heraus etwas zu kritisieren was ich gar nicht kenne!

In diesem Falle herkommen und sich selbst ein Bild machen und ansonsten die Bälle erst einmal ganz flach halten!

Grüsse
Jens

P.S. Ich habe auch 180 Kilometer Anfahrt und war bereits 3x auf dem Berg und mir hat es gefallen und werde auch morgen vormittag dort erscheinen


----------



## toschi (25. August 2009)

Jetzt kommt mal wieder etwas runter und macht Euch nicht an, jeder hat das Recht hier seine Meinung zu äussern, aber fangt nicht an Euch gegenseitig zu beleidigen.
Es ist doch verständlich das hier die Ansprüche auseinandergehen also respektiert sie.
Ich habe auch schon beide Seiten erlebt, mal freundlich mal schroff, sollte nicht sein, weis jeder, aber ist manchmal so, legt nicht alles auf die Goldwaage. Und wenn es Schäden am Bike gibt dann meldet sie einem Verantwortlichen nicht nur dem Personal das gibt die Klagen nicht unbedingt weiter, ohne jemandem hier was zu unterstellen, ein Nichtbiker kann so etwas nicht abschätzen. 

Zum Thema Streckenveränderung bzw. weiteren Streckenbau würde ich mir wünschen das wurmberg (Betreiber?) mal wieder ein Statement abgibt, und auch in Sachen Biketransport  damit hier Klarheit herrscht und das leidigen Thema hier verschwindet.





kitestar schrieb:


> ...Ich habe dann noch mit dem Mitarbeiter von der Kasse gesprochen, der ganze Eingangsbereich soll wohl noch geändert werden und man stellt sich mit seinem Bike an und wird dann nacheinander befördert.
> 
> Kann man doch auch oben an der Bergstation so weitergeben. Sorry, wir arbeiten noch daran es soll folgende Lösung geben...... Kommt immer besser als NA UND!


Auf so etwas müsste hier mal reagiert werden.

Ich war zur Eröffnung und der Woche drauf und am vergangenen WE da, etwas enttäuscht das sich seit dem 18.07. bzw. 25.07. nicht wirklich viel getan hat aber ich werde natürlich wieder hinfahren, sowas will auch wachsen, obwohl es mir etwas langsam geht.
Wenn schon ein Unternehmen beauftragt ist die Strecken zu bauen frag ich mich was die die letzten fünf Wochen so gemacht haben .


----------



## DH-Shredder (25. August 2009)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Hmmh,wo fange ich jetzt an,DH-Shredder???
> Haste denn deine Kritik mal vor Ort kund gegeben??Z.Bsp beim Chef der Seilbahn,Herrn Nüsse???Oder biste eher jemand,der erst abends im stillen Kämmerchen anfängt an jedem Scheiß rum zu meckern??
> ...



Ja, nee, is´ klar, Du Held... Ich war mit dem Rennrad da, stand oben und hatte Angst sogar zu Fuss runterzulaufen... Mein Rad ist auch immer auf Hochglanz poliert, damit ich immer und überall Eindruck machen kann und habe generell keine Ahnung, denn nur Leute wie Du wissen, wie wo was richtig abgeht. 

Ich klinke mich hier aus. 

Bye...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo ich jedoch kein Verständnis für habe sind die Vorverurteilungen von Personen die noch nie vor Ort waren. Woher nehme ich mir das Recht heraus etwas zu kritisieren was ich gar nicht kenne!
> 
> In diesem Falle herkommen und sich selbst ein Bild machen und ansonsten die Bälle erst einmal ganz flach halten!



Ich war noch nie dort.
Aber wenn ich die sachen mit der Bike Sicherheit und den Transport so Lese wird das auch so bleiben bis sich das zum Positiven geändert hat.

Ich Denke sowas darf man auch Schreiben ohne dort gewesen zu sein.


----------



## downhillsau (25. August 2009)

och herrlich..
Besonders dein letzter Satz gefällt mir sehr gut.Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ma beim Rennrad fahrn.


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie dort.
> Aber wenn ich die sachen mit der Bike Sicherheit und den Transport so Lese wird das auch so bleiben bis sich das zum Positiven geändert hat.
> 
> Ich Denke sowas darf man auch Schreiben ohne dort gewesen zu sein.



Und trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das man sich erst selber ein Bild darüber machen sollte. Wenn es Dir vor Ort nicht gefällt ist Hahnenklee oder auch Schulenberg nicht weit weg!


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2009)

downhillsau schrieb:


> och herrlich..
> Besonders dein letzter Satz gefällt mir sehr gut.Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ma beim Rennrad fahrn.



Da bin ich dabei...


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das man sich erst selber ein Bild darüber machen sollte. Wenn es Dir vor Ort nicht gefällt ist Hahnenklee oder auch Schulenberg nicht weit weg!



Wenn es um die Strecke ginge würde ich dir recht geben - Die muß man sich Ansehen um sie Beurteilen zu können.

Aber wenn das drum herum schon nicht zu passen scheint....


----------



## wurmberg (25. August 2009)

Leute, Leute, nun kommt mal wieder runter!!
Eure Statements liegen der Seilbahn-Mannschaft vor, wir haben über die angeprangerten Unfreundlichkeiten bereits gesprochen. 
Aber, mal grundsätzlich bemerkt: Freundlichkeit sollte auch von beiden Seiten ausgehen - mit der Eintrittskarte werden hier nicht gleichzeitig Überheblichkeit, Arroganz und Unfreundlichkeit gegenüber unserem Personal mitverkauft!!! Wenn dann ein angespannter Tag vorliegt, kann zweifelsfrei auch mal das Falsche gesagt werden! Das kann man nur entschuldigen und versuchen, es zukünftig zu unterbinden.
Wir jedenfalls arbeiten an einer Verbesserung, viele hier im Forum bestätigen das ja auch! 
Nur mal so am Rande noch zum Thema Wartezeiten und Bikeklau: Teilen wir mal die letzten Wochen in jeweils 14 Abschnitte/Woche ein (je 7x vormittags und 7x nachmittags). Dann war jeweils/Woche nur einer dieser 14 Abschnitte schwierig und stressig durch einen großen Besucherandrang. Dieses 14tel lag grundsätzlich an einem Wochenendtag. 13 Abschnitte waren okay, den 14 schaffen wir auch noch. Übrigens begann diese 1/14 dann eigentlich immer am Mittag/frühen Nachmittag....   
Bevorzugungen gibt es im Übrigen bei uns nicht, das ist reine Spekulation! Bei uns sind alle gleich. Es kommt aber durchaus, wie am letzten Samstag vor, daß fast gleichzeitig eine Gruppe Roller mit 20 Mann, dann eine Bikertruppe mit 9 Leuten und dann noch eine weitere mit 12 Fahrern in der Station eintrudeln. Die Bahn möchte ich sehen, die das neben dem anderen Seilbahngeschäft so locker mal in einigen wenigen Minuten und dann noch stressfrei wegbringt. Da kann es dann versehentlich auch schon einmal zu Verwechselung innerhalb eines vorgegebenen Abarbeitens kommen. 
Auch aus einem solchen Grunde baldowern wir hier bzgl. Einstieg Talstation noch rum! Größte Aussichten hat nach langem Beobachten der Situation tatsächlich ein spezieller Eingangsbereich nur für die Abfahrer, die dann ihr Gefährt bis zur Verladung bringen und da auch gleich einsteigen. 
Beschilderung ist jetzt angeliefert und wird in der nächsten Zeit angebracht - dort, wo die Strecken fertig gestellt sind. Hauptsache, es werden auch primär die Strecken benutzt, denn viele fahren auch anderswo munter drauf los....der Wanderer lässt grüssen!
Anlieger u.a.m. werden auch noch erstellt, wir wollen es hier allerdings noch mehr einfahren - die ganzen Feinheiten an den Abfahrten kommen aber bestimmt! 
Zeitnahme ist erstellt, funktioniert wohl auch auf allen Abfahrten - Firma Busche kann bei Uhrenausleihe/-verkauf dazu erläutern!

Leute, wir hatten bisher hier noch keinen Bikepark, es ist unser Erster. Andere Parks sind uns schon aufgrund ihres Alters und der damit gewachsenen Erfahrung diverse Schritte voraus. 
Wir versuchen ja schon, alles möglichst in Windeseile vernünftig um zu setzen, manches geht aber auch mal nicht so fix. Wir bleiben aber trotzdem am Ball!
So und nun bitte weiter, aber mit anderen Anregungen. Die bisherigen stehen bereits im Notizblock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (25. August 2009)

Ich will auf keinen hier zeigen, aber als "Streckenpfleger" der Bikeparks sollte man doch vielleicht ein bissel seine Zunge im Zaum haben. Wer nur noch für Braunlage und Hahnenklee arbeitet der sollte grade für Leute die sich beschweren ein offenes Ohr haben und hier im Forum nicht nen dicken Max machen. Denn grade du könntest vielleicht ein bissel was verändern, oder ? Denk mal darüber nach, denn so wie du dich grade verhälst schadest du dem Park mehr als das du ihm mit deinen vielleicht guten Ideen hilfst.
Oder bist du auch einer der Leute die nur des Geldes wegen die arbeit machen, frei nach dem Motto die Oberharzer zahlen mich, egal wie die Parks sich entwickeln.

In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## gnafert (25. August 2009)

danke fürs update 

ok, dann wieder was konkretes:
die landungen der drop batterie des FRs machen mir bei nässe sorgen, da sie sehr tief werden (morast). den ersten habt ihr ja schon befestigt (obwohl ich es dort immer habe knallen hören ^^). plant ihr dort noch etwas, brechsand o.ä.?


----------



## herb (25. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das man sich erst selber ein Bild darüber machen sollte. Wenn es Dir vor Ort nicht gefällt ist Hahnenklee oder auch Schulenberg nicht weit weg!



Schnarch, oh Mann, danke für den Tip der mit deinen zig Wiederholungen auch nicht substanzieller wird!
PS: Vielleicht sollte ich dich und die Kritikabstrafer beim Wort nehmen: Ich fahre einfach prinzipiell nur noch dahin wo ich schon mal war! Bravo!!


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, nun kommt mal wieder runter!!
> Eure Statements liegen der Seilbahn-Mannschaft vor, wir haben über die angeprangerten Unfreundlichkeiten bereits gesprochen.
> Aber, mal grundsätzlich bemerkt: Freundlichkeit sollte auch von beiden Seiten ausgehen - mit der Eintrittskarte werden hier nicht gleichzeitig Überheblichkeit, Arroganz und Unfreundlichkeit gegenüber unserem Personal mitverkauft!!! .....



Und was ist zum Thema Beschädigungen an den Bikes zu sagen ???

Gibt´s Bilder der Bike/Roller Gondeln ?
Vielleicht würden sich ja anhand von Bildern Verbesserungsvorschläge machen lassen !?!


----------



## toschi (25. August 2009)

gnafert schrieb:


> ...die landungen der drop batterie des FRs machen mir bei nässe sorgen, ...



Ich glaub diese Rasenpflastersteine sind auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei...




haben sich auch an div. Stellen schon wieder gelockert, oder sie müssen besser befestigt werden, schöner würde ich Steinplatten aus dem beräumten RaceDH finden. Ist es möglich solche da zu verwenden?


----------



## lakekeman (25. August 2009)

Lieber Axl,
komm doch mal zu uns in den Deister, dann drehen wir ne Runde zusammen, essen ne Currywurst am Annaturm und alles ist gut. Dann brauchst du mich auch nicht mehr zusammenhangslos öffentlich beleidigen.

Viele Grüße,
Moritz


----------



## Jennfa (25. August 2009)

Meine Güte hier ist ja was los...schade dass in einem Thread in dem Meinungen wichtig sind alles Negative unerwünscht ist! Der Sinn sollte doch sein, dass hier jeder seine Erfahrungen rein schreibt egal ob gut oder schlecht und diese nicht ständig dämlich kommentiert werden von Personen die nicht im Park waren oder keine Erfahrungen zu berichten haben! So und jetzt weiter...ich will mehr Bilder von den neuen Strecken , da ich erstmal nicht selber hinkomme.


----------



## mylow (25. August 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Lieber Axl,
> komm doch mal zu uns in den Deister, dann drehen wir ne Runde zusammen, essen ne Currywurst am Annaturm und alles ist gut. Dann brauchst du mich auch nicht mehr zusammenhangslos öffentlich beleidigen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Moritz



.... respekt. recht hatt er.
axl? nu aber eier zeigen!
mfg


----------



## stephan- (25. August 2009)

Die Bilder vom schweren DH sehen ziemlich vielversprechend aus was den Untergrund angeht - da scheint es richtig zur Sache zu gehen - schön soweit.
Allerdings sieht das ganze relativ flach aus, oder täuscht das?


----------



## axl65 (25. August 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Dazu noch die halbfertigen im unteren Teil unspektakulären Abfahrten....
> Falls jemand vorhat von weiter weg anzureisen: lasst es, es lohnt nicht.





lakekeman schrieb:


> Lieber Axl,
> komm doch mal zu uns in den Deister, dann drehen wir ne Runde zusammen, essen ne Currywurst am Annaturm und alles ist gut. Dann brauchst du mich auch nicht mehr zusammenhangslos öffentlich beleidigen.
> Viele Grüße,
> Moritz


Hallo Moritz,

Deine oben angepinnten Zitate sind in meinen Augen eben nunmal äusserst Großmäulig.Ich mag diese Form der Meinungsäusserung garnicht und werde eben,dann und wann,dagegen anstinken.
Da Du Dich ja sicherlich auch an unseren Zusammenstoß im Liteville Unterforum erinnern kannst,wo Du mir auch Nachhaltig schlecht in Erinnerung geblieben bist,muss ich erstmal davon ausgehen daß dies bei Dir Methode ist.
Einen Irrtum meinerseits kann ich dabei natürlich nicht ausschließen. 

Sollte sich doch mal ergeben das wir uns über den Weg laufen,so kann man dann vielleicht in einem persönlichen Gespräch einiges ausräumen und eventuell auch dem anderen zeigen daß man nicht der ist,für den ein der andere hält.
Der Deister liegt allerdings,in naher Zukunft,nicht in meinen erträumten Zielgebieten.Jedoch nicht weil die Location etwa schlecht ist,da habe ich bisher nur gutes drüber gehört und da ich das Gebiet kenne,glaube ich das auch ungesehen.

axl 





Jennfa schrieb:


> Meine Güte hier ist ja was los...schade dass in einem Thread in dem Meinungen wichtig sind alles Negative unerwünscht ist! Der Sinn sollte doch sein, dass hier jeder seine Erfahrungen rein schreibt egal ob gut oder schlecht und diese nicht ständig dämlich kommentiert werden von Personen die nicht im Park waren oder keine Erfahrungen zu berichten haben! So und jetzt weiter...ich will mehr Bilder von den neuen Strecken , da ich erstmal nicht selber hinkomme.



Hi Jennfa,

ich war vor kurzem in Braunlage,meine Eindrücke habe ich hier in diesem Thread schon geschildert.
Deswegen kann und werde ich auch hier weiter mit diskutieren.

axl




mylow schrieb:


> .... respekt. recht hatt er.
> axl? nu aber eier zeigen!
> mfg




Hi mylow,

siehe oben.

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (26. August 2009)

@Helius-FR

Warum machst du es nicht einfach wie Schotti und icke? Wir sind heute mit eigener Kraft mehrfach hoch und hatten dabei noch ne ganze Menge Spass auf den flowigen Wurzeltrails*. Du sparst ne Menge Kohle und musst dir keinen Kopf machen über deinen Schweisspornohobel aus Lübbrechsten und dass wilde unfreundliche Bahnpersonal. 

Der Jungfräuliche Singletrail wo gleich daneben der fette Northshore entsteht wird im eingefahrenen Zustand sicher ein Knüller.  Wenn man ein wenig Kondi und Druck auf der Pedale hat ist das Teil jetzt schon ne geile Sache.  Zu meinen Braunlageglück fehlen mir eigentlich nur noch Anlieger wie in Finale Ligure.  Der Rest ist im Bau und bei meiner Flugangst für mich zur Zeit eh nicht so wichtig.

@Gnafert

Ich bekomme Angst wenn ich die Anzahl deiner Bikeparkbesuche lese.  Mal sehen, was ich von dir am Sonntag klauen kann.

checkb

*Wie fährt man eigentlich den Hexenstieg runter oder ist das auch nur ein  Rumpelweg.


----------



## Helius-FR (26. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @Helius-FR
> 
> Warum machst du es nicht einfach wie Schotti und icke? Wir sind heute mit eigener Kraft mehrfach hoch und hatten dabei noch ne ganze Menge Spass auf den flowigen Wurzeltrails*. Du sparst ne Menge Kohle und musst dir keinen Kopf machen über deinen Schweisspornohobel aus Lübbrechsten und dass wilde unfreundliche Bahnpersonal.



Das wird bestimmt mal ausprobiert.
Da hat man zumindest mal die Strecke gesehen...


----------



## ohneworte (26. August 2009)

herb schrieb:


> Schnarch, oh Mann, danke für den Tip der mit deinen zig Wiederholungen auch nicht substanzieller wird!
> PS: Vielleicht sollte ich dich und die Kritikabstrafer beim Wort nehmen: Ich fahre einfach prinzipiell nur noch dahin wo ich schon mal war! Bravo!!



Was soll uns dieser Kommentar sagen? Ich glaube nichts! Wo ist denn die sachliche Kritik? Und was hat der letzte Satz mit meinem Post zu tun? Ich glaub da haste was falsch verstanden!


----------



## checkb (26. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meinst du die Hexentreppe ? Die geht da rechts wo der Serpentinenweg links geht.



Nee ich meine den Hexenstieg über Schierke. Für mich ein Trail mit Wurzelflow.  Ist hier Offtopic, also weiter mit Bikepark Braunlage.

checkb

PS: Die Parkbaujungs sind echt dufte Typen. Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## lakekeman (26. August 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Hallo Moritz,
> 
> Deine oben angepinnten Zitate sind in meinen Augen eben nunmal äusserst Großmäulig.Ich mag diese Form der Meinungsäusserung garnicht



Das kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe nur berichtet, was uns dort widerfahren ist, es war halt sehr negativ. Dass die Strecken ab Mittelstation "unspektakulär" sind ist natürlich meine pers. Meinung, jeder hat andere Vorlieben. Mir war es einfach zu viel Treterei und zu geradeaus, da könnte man doch viel mehr draus machen. Ich kann halt zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt aufgrund meiner gesammelten Erfahrungen nur davor warnen, viel Zeit und Geld in eine Reise nach Braunlage zum Park zu stecken. Vielleicht erspart das jemanden die Enttäuschung, wie ich sie dort erlebt habe.
Aber wie gesagt ist das meine subjektive Meinung. Andere hatten dort vielleicht keine Probleme und sind super begeistert.
Ich werde mir den Park sicher auch nochmal anschauen, aber erst wenn sich dort einiges getan hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DH-Shredder (26. August 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Das kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe nur berichtet, was uns dort widerfahren ist, es war halt sehr negativ. Dass die Strecken ab Mittelstation "unspektakulär" sind ist natürlich meine pers. Meinung, jeder hat andere Vorlieben. Mir war es einfach zu viel Treterei und zu geradeaus, da könnte man doch viel mehr draus machen. Ich kann halt zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt aufgrund meiner gesammelten Erfahrungen nur davor warnen, viel Zeit und Geld in eine Reise nach Braunlage zum Park zu stecken. Vielleicht erspart das jemanden die Enttäuschung, wie ich sie dort erlebt habe.
> Aber wie gesagt ist das meine subjektive Meinung. Andere hatten dort vielleicht keine Probleme und sind super begeistert.
> Ich werde mir den Park sicher auch nochmal anschauen, aber erst wenn sich dort einiges getan hat.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Vergiss nicht, Du musst Dich vor den selbsternannten Profis wie "_downhillsau_" und einigen "_anderen_" nunmal rechtfertigen... Denn *NUR DIE* *wissen*, wie etwas sein muss und beleidigen andere, die ihre Erfahrung und Kritik niederschreiben. Wenn Leute aus dem "_Zentrum der Macht_" den Bikepark öfter besuchen sollten, dann müssen _Laien _und _Fahranfänger _sich ganz klein machen. Wahrscheinlich dürfen die _Nichtskönner _zukünftig  noch mit _Stützrädern _den Hügel runterfahren.
Denn Sicherheit geht ja vor, weil eben nur diese _auserlesene Gruppe_ _richtig fahren_ kann - und wenn die _Rookies_ Kritik auszusetzen haben, dann verfährt man halt mit der altbewährten Methode der virtuellen Inquisition...


----------



## sh0rt (26. August 2009)

Abo für diesen Thread lösch ich mal, da kommt ja nix mehr rum. Die persönliche Schiene mit der Ihr hier aufeinander losgeht muss doch nicht sein.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am WE in Braunlage.


----------



## checkb (26. August 2009)

@lakekeman

Ich glaube du hast UNSAXL falsch verstanden. Ich denke wenn ihr zwei euch mal beschnüffelt dauert es genau 5 Minuten und du schlürfst mit UNSAXL ne Cola am Downhillimbiss.  

checkb


----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> ...Ich klinke mich hier aus.
> 
> Bye...


Da war doch was 

Persönliche Sachen solltet Ihr per PN austauschen und nicht den Thread vollspamen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (26. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Da war doch was



Ich konnte einfach nicht auf mir sitzen lassen...


----------



## JanikF. (26. August 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, Du musst Dich vor den selbsternannten Profis wie "_downhillsau_" und einigen "_anderen_" nunmal rechtfertigen... Denn *NUR DIE* *wissen*, wie etwas sein muss und beleidigen andere, die ihre Erfahrung und Kritik niederschreiben. Wenn Leute aus dem "_Zentrum der Macht_" den Bikepark öfter besuchen sollten, dann müssen _Laien _und _Fahranfänger _sich ganz klein machen. Wahrscheinlich dürfen die _Nichtskönner _zukünftig  noch mit _Stützrädern _den Hügel runterfahren.
> Denn Sicherheit geht ja vor, weil eben nur diese _auserlesene Gruppe_ _richtig fahren_ kann - und wenn die _Rookies_ Kritik auszusetzen haben, dann verfährt man halt mit der altbewährten Methode der virtuellen Inquisition...



das wäre wieder das gute alte Thema, man kann es nicht allen recht machen.  Problematik auf die ich schon anfangs hingewiesen habe, ob für Profis oder Rookies sind viele Sprünge im Park einfach absolut mist, das geht oben beim größten Drop schon los und endet dann irgendwo bei den Doubles auf der Freeride, sowas gehört in keinen Park und ist stückweise auch einfach nur gefährlich..

Zum Thema DH und Rodeo, sowas gibts am Wurmberg (noch) nicht und ja mir geht das ewige gerade aus ballern auf den Wurzeln auch  auf den Sack, daher fahre ich ab Mitte immer den Freeride wenn man dort noch etwas tritt hat der ne Menge flow und macht spaß. Egal ob Rookie oder Profi.

Der neue DH sieht bisher ganz gut aus, hoffe nur das da auch genügend Gefälle ist, sonst wird es dort bei solchen Brocken auch definitiv keinen Flow geben.


----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Ich konnte einfach nicht auf mir sitzen lassen...



Verhalte dich dochmal deinem Alter entsprechend ?
Unglaublich was Du und teilweise andere hier für einen 
MISST von sich geben 
Alle mal nen Gang runter schalten..

Die anderen Bikeparkjungs waren auf einer eigenen Rennveranstaltung.
Daher ist die letzten Tage auch nicht allzuviel passiert.


----------



## Joey1974 (26. August 2009)

Warum seid ihr alle so ungeduldig? Ist es nicht auch spannend so ein Projekt mitzuerleben und eventuell kontruktiv daran mitzuarbeiten, damit es besser wird?

Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.


----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

Und wer statt meckern helfen will, brauch sich nur zu melden!


----------



## pretender (26. August 2009)

egal was man sagt werde es am 05.09.09 selbst mit paar jungs testen bleibt locker jungs vielleicht sehen wir uns dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

Müsst halt selber schauen... wer nie da war kann auch nicht sagen das der Park misst ist


----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

Sry, doppelpost.


----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Und wer statt meckern helfen will, brauch sich nur zu melden!


Gutes Stichwort, orgarnisierst Du das zum Saisonabschluss? An so einem Parkbautag wäre ich gern dabei, bring auch meine eigene Schippe mit.


----------



## zweirad-busche (26. August 2009)

Nochmal, falls es im Textfluss unterging.

Am 17. Oktober ist hier bei ZWEIRAD BUSCHE am Bikepark Braunlage die Giant Neuheitenpräsentation 2010.


----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort, orgarnisierst Du das zum Saisonabschluss? An so einem Parkbautag wäre ich gern dabei, bring auch meine eigene Schippe mit.



Das macht der Oliver Fuhrmann, ich sage Ihm lediglich 
bescheid, wenn jemand lust hat und sich bei mir meldet.
Wurde ja aber schon mehrfach erwähnt.  

Mal was am Rande.

www.Bikeparx-Harz.de


----------



## Fh4n (26. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> ...
> Mal was am Rande.
> 
> www.Bikeparx-Harz.de




Dein Werk? Sehr schöne Übersicht, kurz und knackig!  
Könnte man noch Thale aufnehmen?!


----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Dein Werk? Sehr schöne Übersicht, kurz und knackig!
> Könnte man noch Thale aufnehmen?!



Nein.

Thema garnicht mitgelesen ?

Die 3 Parks sind unter Bikeparx-Harz. 

Thale hat bis jetzt nichts damit zu tun..


----------



## downhillsau (26. August 2009)

Hallo!

@DH-Shreddrer:
Also Profi hast du mich jetzt genanntWie auch immer.Es geht ja nicht darum,dass hier keiner Kritik äußern darf oder soll.Ich find im Park auch nicht alles schön.Aber sich hinzustellen und zu sagen,da sind zu viele Wurzeln,es ist zu ruppig..die gibts nun mal im Wald.Das lässt sich nun mal nicht vermeiden.Und das es im unteren Teil etwas zäh geht,liegt ja wohl an der geographischen Gegebenheit.Da hilft eben nur ab und an mal treten.
Das du dich gleich so persönlich beleidigt gefühlt hast, konnt ich ja nich ahnen.

Jetzt kommt nen anderer und sagt viel zu wenig Kurven im unteren Teil.Und überhaupt,alles viel zu einfach.Die neue DH ist dann aber wieder zu schwer,weil viele Brocken drin liegen..
Und so dreht sich der Kreis immer weiter.Recht machen kann man es allen eh nich.

Aber bevor man meckert,kann man ja zuerst bei sich anfangen.Funktioniert bei mir zumindest wunderbarSollte keineswegs ne Beleidigung an dich oder andere sein.

Schönen Tach noch


----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Das macht der Oliver Fuhrmann, ich sage Ihm lediglich
> bescheid, wenn jemand lust hat und sich bei mir meldet.
> Wurde ja aber schon mehrfach erwähnt.  ...


Es geht darum dazu aufzurufen, einen Arbeitsplan auf- und Baumaterial bereitzustellen, Bauabschnitte zu koordinieren, eben alles zu organisieren und einen Bautag auszuwählen. Vielleicht kommen ja 50 Leute zusammen die sich am Berg auch schnell verteilen. Wenn einzelne sich melden wäre der Sinn oder Zweck verfehlt zusammen was geschaffen zu haben, deshalb ja auch zu Saisonabschluss und nicht während der allg. Öffnungszeiten.
Als Anreitz bekommt jeder Helfer eine XStundenkarte für die nächste Saison o.ä. und abends steht Bierwagen und Schwenkgrill auf dem Parkplatz bei Busche, sowas schweisst zusammen .

Sorry ich fantasiere ein wenig, wahrscheinlich wird so etwas an der deutschen Bürokratie scheitern...


----------



## FreefallRLC (26. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Nochmal, falls es im Textfluss unterging.
> 
> Am 17. Oktober ist hier bei ZWEIRAD BUSCHE am Bikepark Braunlage die Giant Neuheitenpräsentation 2010.



Ist im Kalender angestrichen ^^
Sind die bikes denn dann eigentlich auch (kostenfrei?) testbar? Wie viele bekommt Ihr? Kann man sich schon mal n Glory reservieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (26. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Es geht darum dazu aufzurufen, einen Arbeitsplan auf- und Baumaterial bereitzustellen, Bauabschnitte zu koordinieren, eben alles zu organisieren und einen Bautag auszuwählen. Vielleicht kommen ja 50 Leute zusammen die sich am Berg auch schnell verteilen. Wenn einzelne sich melden wäre der Sinn oder Zweck verfehlt zusammen was geschaffen zu haben, deshalb ja auch zu Saisonabschluss und nicht während der allg. Öffnungszeiten.
> Als Anreitz bekommt jeder Helfer eine XStundenkarte für die nächste Saison o.ä. und abends steht Bierwagen und Schwenkgrill auf dem Parkplatz bei Busche, sowas schweisst zusammen .
> 
> Sorry ich fantasiere ein wenig, wahrscheinlich wird so etwas an der deutschen Bürokratie scheitern...



Also mir würd das so gefallen 
Erst eiun paar Stunden bauen und ackern und später gemütlich grillen und Party


----------



## wurmberg (26. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Es geht darum dazu aufzurufen, einen Arbeitsplan auf- und Baumaterial bereitzustellen, Bauabschnitte zu koordinieren, eben alles zu organisieren und einen Bautag auszuwählen. Vielleicht kommen ja 50 Leute zusammen die sich am Berg auch schnell verteilen. Wenn einzelne sich melden wäre der Sinn oder Zweck verfehlt zusammen was geschaffen zu haben, deshalb ja auch zu Saisonabschluss und nicht während der allg. Öffnungszeiten.
> Als Anreitz bekommt jeder Helfer eine XStundenkarte für die nächste Saison o.ä. und abends steht Bierwagen und Schwenkgrill auf dem Parkplatz bei Busche, sowas schweisst zusammen .
> 
> Sorry ich fantasiere ein wenig, wahrscheinlich wird so etwas an der deutschen Bürokratie scheitern...



Hallo Toschi! Ich denke, da ließe sich was machen.


----------



## namroN (26. August 2009)

Kann mich dem FreefallRLC nur anschließen, so wie toschi sich das vorstellt wäre es nahe zu perfekt


----------



## el Lingo (26. August 2009)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei und denke, dass die anderen Braunschweiger da mitmachen würden.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei und denke, dass die anderen Braunschweiger da mitmachen würden.


----------



## clausi87 (26. August 2009)

also ich würd ,wenn ich an dem nich arbeiten muss ,auch mit helfen....runde im wald buddeln is immer gut


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. August 2009)

Wäre auch dabei und ein paar aus Alfeld wohl auch.


----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

Ich sowieso! Standaaart !  

Könnt ja hier rein schreiben, wer alles interesse dran hat, damit wir sehen wer alles kommen würde.

*HIER KLICKEN*


.


----------



## bodo bagger (26. August 2009)

badei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

guter post el lingo


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2009)

Hi,

heute war ich zum zweiten Mal im Bikepark und habe den Singletrail ausprobiert. Ich möchte eine Einordnung in die Singletrail-Skala http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ versuchen.

Der schwierigste Teil sind zweifellos die ersten 100 Meter, die ich als S3 einstufen würde. Das ist für mich nicht fahrbar. 
Das folgende Teilstück linksseitig der Monsterrollerstrecke bis zum Schanzenauslauf ist noch nicht fertig, aber das was schon fertig ist würde ich ebenfalls als S3 einstufen.
Das Teilstück vom Schanzenauslauf bis zur Bratwurstkurve ist etwas einfacher, ich würde sagen S2 bis S3. Aber mit meinem Fahrtechnik-Level noch nicht durchgängig fahrbar.
Etwa 200m hinter der Bratwurstkurve ändert sich das Bild und die Strecke wird deutlich einfacher, S1 bis S2, vielleicht mit einigen wenigen S3 Stellen. Dieses Teilstück hat mir viel Spass gemacht weil ich da fast durchgängig fahren konnte. Etwa 300m vor der Talstation stand ich plötzlich an einer Kreuzung zweier Schotterwege und wusste nicht wo der Singletrail weitergeht. Ist es richtig dass der Singletrail da aufhört, oder habe ich was übersehen?
Mein Tip für Leute, denen der Singletrail im oberen Bereich zu schwer erscheint: Nehmt den Schotterweg bis zur Bratwurstkurve, und ab da den Singletrail.

Als ich unten angekommen war, habe ich noch den Übungsparcours ausprobiert. Ich habe alle Wege mehrfach in beiden Richtungen getestet. Es macht zwar Spass dort herumzuheizen, aber ich frage mich was der Sinn sein soll. Sicher, als totaler Anfänger kann man da viel üben. Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist _viel_ zu einfach. Wenn man alle Stellen im Übungsparcours problemlos fahren kann, dann heisst das noch lange nicht dass man oben am Berg auch gut zurecht kommt. Da liegen Welten dazwischen. 
Wie gesagt, für totale Anfänger ist das Ding in Ordnung so wie es ist. Aber ich finde der Übungsparcours müsste erweitert werden, damit man auch schwierigere Stellen üben kann. Die Schwierigkeit im Übungsparcours sollte ungefähr genauso gross sein wie bei den Strecken oben am Berg (bei Umfahrung der Hindernisse).
Ich vermisse im Übungsparcours konkret:
-- Wurzeln die höher als ein paar Zentimeter sind
-- Bodenwellen, kleine Hügel und Senken die sehr kurz hintereinander auftreten, auch mit bis zu 100% Steigung/Gefälle, auch in Verbindung mit  
-- Stellen, wo der Weg sehr schmal wird, wo man genau eine bestimmte Ideallinie treffen muss, z.B. zwischen zwei Steinen oder Wurzeln hindurchfahren
-- Hindernisse, die kurz hintereinander auftreten und umfahren werden müssen, auch in Verbindung mit Steigung/Gefälle, auch in Verbindung mit seitlichem Gefälle.

Der krönende Abschluss war, dass ich um 18:45 an der Pommesbude noch eine Currywurst bekommen habe. +++

Gruss
Micha

P.S. Den Übungsparcours würde ich als S1 einstufen.


----------



## schotti65 (26. August 2009)

Ich dachte die STS hört bei 5 auf 

Die Wurstbude hat allerdings Potenzial, volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

Finde den Übungspcour ok.. is ja nur zum "probieren"..


----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Der krönende Abschluss war, dass ich um 18:45 an der Pommesbude noch eine Currywurst bekommen habe. +++



Son Teil hatt ich heut auch :










.......................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"Werbung mach"


----------



## ohneworte (26. August 2009)

Ich übrigens auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

Also ich übernehm mal kurz die Namen hier, sorry die IG von Resendisback *BIKEPARK Braunlage* halte ich nicht als das richtige Portal dieser muss man beitreten wenn man sich melden will, das ist für den einen oder anderen umständlich, besser finde ich einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, ein Datum kann ja später noch festgelegt werden.

Thread ist eröffnet
*Bautag Bikepark Braunlage nach Saisonschluss
*Datum wird noch bekanntgegeben wenn Betreiber zustimmt!
Vorrausgegangen ist sind diese Posts


toschi schrieb:


> Es geht darum dazu aufzurufen, einen Arbeitsplan auf- und Baumaterial bereitzustellen, Bauabschnitte zu koordinieren, eben alles zu organisieren und einen Bautag auszuwählen. Vielleicht kommen ja 50 Leute zusammen die sich am Berg auch schnell verteilen. Wenn einzelne sich melden wäre der Sinn oder Zweck verfehlt zusammen was geschaffen zu haben, deshalb ja auch zu Saisonabschluss und nicht während der allg. Öffnungszeiten.
> Als Anreitz bekommt jeder Helfer eine XStundenkarte für die nächste Saison o.ä. und abends steht Bierwagen und Schwenkgrill auf dem Parkplatz bei Busche, sowas schweisst zusammen .
> 
> Sorry ich fantasiere ein wenig, wahrscheinlich wird so etwas an der deutschen Bürokratie scheitern...





wurmberg schrieb:


> Hallo Toschi! Ich denke, da ließe sich was machen.


Wer würde sich denn darum kümmern Seitens des Betreibers? 



*Bisherige Meldungen*



el Lingo + Friends
Kalle Blomquist
clausi87
Frorider Ben + Friends
Resendisback
bodo bagger
gnafert
toschi
 
die Liste sollte wachsen, ich denke da kommen noch einge dazu 

Ich bin ab dem 28. also übermorgen zwei Wochen in den Alpen, kann also hier nichts verfolgen, aber Ihr könnt die Liste ja die Zeit pflegen und Freiwillige ergänzen. 

*Weiter geht es hier*

Gruss toschi


----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich übrigens auch!


Worauf bezieht sich Dein Post?


----------



## checkb (26. August 2009)

Ick denke da kommen noch ein paar Berliners dazu. 

Wird ne fette Aktion. 

*" PIMP YOUR TRAIL im Bikepark Braunlage "*

checkb


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2009)

Hi,



Resendisback schrieb:


> Finde den Übungspcour ok.. is ja nur zum "probieren"..



Na ja, nehmen wir mal an ein Anfänger probiert den Übungsparcours aus und nimmt dann an dass die Strecken oben am Berg genauso leicht sind... der wird dann aber eine schöne Überraschung erleben. 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Na ja, nehmen wir mal an ...


...und die Dinge nehmen ihren Lauf


----------



## el Lingo (26. August 2009)

Wenn das tatsächlich was wird, ist das eine super Aktion!


----------



## checkb (26. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Na ja, nehmen wir mal an ein Anfänger probiert den Übungsparcours aus und nimmt dann an dass die Strecken oben am Berg genauso leicht sind... der wird dann aber eine schöne Überraschung erleben.
> 
> ...



Wieso? Der Anfänger fängt unten an und wenn er bereit ist, arbeitet er sich dann im Park weiter auf ein höheres Level. 

checkb


----------



## jaamaa (26. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich vermisse im Übungsparcours konkret:
> -- Wurzeln die höher als ein paar Zentimeter sind
> -- Bodenwellen, kleine Hügel und Senken die sehr kurz hintereinander auftreten, auch mit bis zu 100% Steigung/Gefälle, auch in Verbindung mit
> ...



Ja aber das findst du doch alles auf den Strecken!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Learning by Doing 

_


----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Also ich übernehm mal kurz die Namen hier, sorry die IG von Resendisback *BIKEPARK Braunlage* halte ich nicht als das richtige Portal dieser muss man beitreten wenn man sich melden will, das ist für den einen oder anderen umständlich, besser finde ich einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, ein Datum kann ja später noch festgelegt werden.
> 
> Thread ist eröffnet
> *Bautag Bikepark Braunlage nach Saisonschluss
> ...




Habe ich zwar auch schon gedacht.. aber nach nur einem Satz gleich 
einen weiteren Thread mit schon fast "festen" Daten zu machen, hielt
ich dann doch für übertrieben.. hoffe das endet nicht im chaos.


----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

Mehr als ne Absage kanns nicht geben, und löschen lassen ist auch kein Problem, wollte den Thread hier nicht mit den Updates nerven. Is aber vielleicht auch nicht schlecht hier ständig drauf aufmerksam zu machen, mal sehen wie es läuft, wurmberg ist am Zug .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (26. August 2009)

Zum Ende hinn an einem gewählten Tag mit gut 50 aktiven Leuten ausm Thread/Forum am gleichen Projekt zu werkeln ist mal echt eine feine Sache! 
Währe einmalig


----------



## namroN (27. August 2009)

Wir behalten das erstmal im Hinterkopf, zusagen kann man eben erst wenn nen Datum steht, wegen der Arbeit


----------



## ohneworte (27. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Worauf bezieht sich Dein Post?



Auf die Mantaplatte, Button zitieren funzte gestern abend nicht!


----------



## zweirad-busche (27. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Son Teil hatt ich heut auch :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch. Viel und gut - Klasse Holger.


----------



## bjoernsen (27. August 2009)

Hier mal ein Artikel aus der Zeitung von gestern:






Zum vergrößern  hier  clicken:


----------



## FreefallRLC (27. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich was wird, ist das eine super Aktion!



Jau, wird bestimmt cool. So lernen sich alle mal kennen und jeder kann seine Meinung direkt und praktisch einbringen. So wird ein Sprung nicht zu hoch und nicht zu klein. Fahrer mit verschiedenen Fähigkeitsstufen konnen gleich Vorschläge und Bedenken einbringen.
Plus Abends gemütlich ne Runde grillen ^^


----------



## toschi (27. August 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Jau, wird bestimmt cool. So lernen sich alle mal kennen ...


das macht Sinn 


FreefallRLC schrieb:


> ...und jeder kann seine Meinung direkt und praktisch einbringen....


...der Tag soll aber nicht zur Disskussionsrunde mutieren, Vorschläge sind *vorher* beim Betreiber abzugeben, einige Vorschläge können bestimmt mit eingebaut werden aber vergesst nicht das es sicher einen Bauplan gibt und davon kann nicht beliebig abgewichen werden. Verantwortlich ist der Betreiber und *der* sagt dann wos langgeht, der Bautag ist nicht zum sabbeln sondern zum schippen .


----------



## FreefallRLC (27. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> das macht Sinn ...der Tag soll aber nicht zur Disskussionsrunde mutieren, Vorschläge sind *vorher* beim Betreiber abzugeben, einige Vorschläge können bestimmt mit eingebaut werden aber vergesst nicht das es sicher einen Bauplan gibt und davon kann nicht beliebig abgewichen werden. Verantwortlich ist der Betreiber und *der* sagt dann wos langgeht, der Bautag ist nicht zum sabbeln sondern zum schippen .



Klar. Der plan steht schon vorher. Aber ich dachte sowas wie "Die Wurzel da in der Landung finde ich nicht gut..." Dann kann sowas gleich entschärft werden. Oder eventuell Problemstellen melden und mit Sand auffüllen.
Ich meine nicht dass da jeder erst mal mit einen Ideen für Sprünge oder neuen Shores kommt. Das geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## toschi (27. August 2009)

Gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (27. August 2009)

Da der Plan steht, kann man nicht sagen da und da soll was neues hinn, ist ja klar.

Aber Baumstämme zu entschärfen geht mit 50 statt 5 Leuten weitaus schneller und
100 Augen sehen mehr  Sowas is schon recht sinnvoll. Und Abends in ner schönen
Runde zusammen sitzen und fachsimpeln ..Flucher jedoch, sind nicht erwünscht


----------



## iRide-bikes (27. August 2009)

Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, allerdings sollten dann die Themen/Bauabschnitte klar festgelegt sein und niemand auf eigene Faust "korrigierend" irgendwo eingreifen unter dem Moto, "die Wurzeln stören mich schon lange und die Landung nach dem Shore ist Mist, der Baum muß weg..) Vielleicht könnte man ja einen "Streckenpflegetag" im Monat einführen. Was weiß ich zwischen 12:00 und 17:00 frei Fahren und dann alle nochmal 2 Std. Streckenpflege (Löcher auffüllen, Müll aufsammelnetc. etc.) Obwohl, das wird nur funktionieren wenn da nicht irgendwelche Dummbeutel erst fahren und dann abhauen, also besser andersrum, erst 2 Std. Streckenpflege und dann frei fahren für die die mitgeholfen haben.. 

Jens


----------



## toschi (27. August 2009)

@iRide-bikes
Richtig, die Strecken sind ja schon geplant und bestimmt gibt es genaue Pläne wo ein Sprung und wo ein Shore hin soll. Streckenpflegetage machen aber meiner Meinung nur Sinn wenn sich ein Club oder Verein gründet und den Park als Vereinsgelände nutzt, oder so in der Art.

Es gibt ja einige Bikeparks die auf Innitiative von Bikern gegründet und gebaut wurden, da fühlen sich die "Streckenherren" dann auch für die Pflege verantwortlich.
Hier ist die Strecke bzw. der Park vom Betreiber der Bahn unter finanzieller Hilfe/Beteiligung des Landes entstanden, wenn ich das soweit richtig verstanden habe. Der Betreiber, wenn man den geposteten Zeitungsartikel liest, kontrolliert und pflegt die Strecke wöchendlich.
Ich glaube das so viel von Bikern eingegriffen wird ist auch gar nicht gewünscht, das hier und da mal ein Loch einebnet, eine gefährliche Stelle kennzeichnet oder eine Wurzel plattgemacht wird ist normal. Es steht doch jeden frei auch mal anzuhalten und mit den Hufen zu scharren 
Ich habe meine letzten Abfahrten immer auch dazu genutzt mal etwas zu pflegen, natürlich nur was so mit schuhen und Handschuhen möglich ist.

Warten wir doch mal ab wie sich der Betreiber solch einen Bautag vorstellt, bis jetzt kam ja noch nicht viel, und wer weis ob es vielleicht nicht doch an der Bürokratie scheitert 

@Resendisback
apropos Zeitungsartikel, nächstes mal Safty XXL für den Herren auf dem Rad 

Ich mach mich jetzt aus dem Staub für die nächsten zwei Wochen 

Gruss toschi


----------



## FreefallRLC (27. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Da der Plan steht, kann man nicht sagen da und da soll was neues hinn, ist ja klar.
> 
> Aber Baumstämme zu entschärfen geht mit 50 statt 5 Leuten weitaus schneller und
> 100 Augen sehen mehr  Sowas is schon recht sinnvoll. Und Abends in ner schönen
> Runde zusammen sitzen und fachsimpeln ..Flucher jedoch, sind nicht erwünscht



Genauso. Klingt gut


----------



## FreefallRLC (27. August 2009)

iRide-bikes schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, allerdings sollten dann die Themen/Bauabschnitte klar festgelegt sein und niemand auf eigene Faust "korrigierend" irgendwo eingreifen unter dem Moto, "die Wurzeln stören mich schon lange und die Landung nach dem Shore ist Mist, der Baum muß weg..) Vielleicht könnte man ja einen "Streckenpflegetag" im Monat einführen. Was weiß ich zwischen 12:00 und 17:00 frei Fahren und dann alle nochmal 2 Std. Streckenpflege (Löcher auffüllen, Müll aufsammelnetc. etc.) Obwohl, das wird nur funktionieren wenn da nicht irgendwelche Dummbeutel erst fahren und dann abhauen, also besser andersrum, erst 2 Std. Streckenpflege und dann frei fahren für die die mitgeholfen haben..
> 
> Jens



Für die Streckenpflege ist ja grundsätzlich einer engaiert, der dei Parks regelmässig plegen wird. Aber, für ein paar grundsätzliche Sachen wie "diese Stelle hat mich schon immer gestört" ist sowas eine gute Gelegenheit, denke ich


----------



## Resendisback (27. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> @Resendisback
> apropos Zeitungsartikel, nächstes mal Safty XXL für den Herren auf dem Rad



Das sitzt wie angegossen! 

...tschüss und viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarabeus (27. August 2009)

Nabend,
mal ein kurzes Feedback - ich war jetzt zweimal in Bikepark in Braunlage.
Jedes Mal nette Leute aus der ganzen Republik getroffen, super Service an den Gondeln und super lange Abfahrten.
Es wird auch noch kräftig gebaut - wird also noch viel mehr werden - kann nur sagen "weiter so".
Preislich wirklich okay. Tageskarte im annehmbaren Bereich.
Dazu guter Service unten im Bikeladen - Schlauchtausch in 5 Minuten zu 23 Euro (nicht gerade billig, aber super hilfreich).
Viele Grüße,
Marcus


----------



## dex92 (27. August 2009)

Schlauchtausch in 5 Minuten zu 23 Euro...
Wird Zeit das du es selber lernst


----------



## ohneworte (27. August 2009)

DH-Schlauch?


----------



## ohneworte (27. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Ich auch. Viel und gut - Klasse Holger.



Hallo Peter,,

ich habe gestern die Zeche geprellt. Ich hoffe das Du für mich bei Holger das miterledigt hast!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## wurmberg (27. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> @iRide-bikes
> 
> 
> Warten wir doch mal ab wie sich der Betreiber solch einen Bautag vorstellt, bis jetzt kam ja noch nicht viel, und wer weis ob es vielleicht nicht doch an der Bürokratie scheitert
> ...


 
Mensch Toschi, woher hast Du bloß diese immer wiederkehrende, oft zutiefst skeptische Einstellung? Wenn wir als Betreiber schreiben, dass Deine Idee eine Gute ist, die wir hier evtl. aufnehmen werden, dann meinen wir das auch so. Wir werden das sicherlich demnächst mit der bauausführenden Firma besprechen und ein solches Event, wie hier vorher bereits erwähnt, dann Richtung Ende der Gesamtbaumaßnahme anläuten! Muß dann einen Tag nach Ideenzündung bereits ein Fahrplan existieren? Wir haben hier vor Ort auch noch ein klein wenig mehr als nur den Bikepark im Kopf (nicht böse gemeint!). 
Da der Termin eines gemeinsamen Bautages irgendwo Mitte 10.09 liegen wird und die Baufirma derzeit auch noch sehr viel zu erledigen hat, wird die Beantwortung dieser "Bau-Voranfrage" sicherlich erst gegen Mitte/Ende 09.09 anstehen. Dann wird die Firma erkennen können, wie lange sie noch für vorgeschriebene Restaufgaben benötigt. Also bitte, nicht ungeduldig werden oder wieder zaudern, wir melden uns hier demnächst - es steht im Notizblock!!

Danke jedenfalls schon einmal von hier für Euer goodwill!!


----------



## zweirad-busche (28. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,,
> 
> ich habe gestern die Zeche geprellt. Ich hoffe das Du für mich bei Holger das miterledigt hast!
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens,
ich hatte eingeladen.
Danke nochmal für Deine Einsätze und viel Spass auf der Eurobike.

Das ZWEIRAD BUSCHE Team


----------



## zweirad-busche (28. August 2009)

Moin Resendisback

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM 18.

Ute und Peter Busche


----------



## sh0rt (28. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Moin Resendisback
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM 18.
> 
> Ute und Peter Busche



Alles Jute!


----------



## burn (28. August 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Moin Resendisback
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM 18.
> 
> Ute und Peter Busche






Auch von mir und vor allem weniger Gips am Koerper fuers neue Jahr


----------



## burn (28. August 2009)

btw morgen wird endlich mal wieder der Park und der Wurmberger gerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (28. August 2009)

Oh, in dem Fall dann auch ein "Happy B-day!!" von mir


----------



## sh0rt (28. August 2009)

burn schrieb:


> btw morgen wird endlich mal wieder der Park und der Wurmberger gerockt



Dabei


----------



## stephan- (28. August 2009)

scarabeus schrieb:


> Dazu guter Service unten im Bikeladen - Schlauchtausch in 5 Minuten zu 23 Euro (nicht gerade billig, aber super hilfreich).
> Viele Grüße,
> Marcus


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. August 2009)

Alles gute Patrick, beim nächsten mal fahren dann einen Ausgeben


----------



## Taggecko77 (28. August 2009)

von mir auch alles Gute zur Volljährigkeit bin event. morgen Da. Da mußt einen ausgeben 

Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## zweirad-busche (28. August 2009)

scarabeus schrieb:


> Nabend,
> mal ein kurzes Feedback - ich war jetzt zweimal in Bikepark in Braunlage.
> Jedes Mal nette Leute aus der ganzen Republik getroffen, super Service an den Gondeln und super lange Abfahrten.
> Es wird auch noch kräftig gebaut - wird also noch viel mehr werden - kann nur sagen "weiter so".
> ...


Hallo scarabeus,
danke für Dein positives Echo. 
Danke, dass Du die Zeit bei uns im Laden für so kurzweilig gehalten hast.
Für HR Ausbau, Decke abziehen, Decke auf Schäden bzw. Fremdkörper prüfen, neuen Schlauch(Freeride) einsetzen, Decke aufziehen, aufpumpen, Decke 
richtig ausrichten, HR einbauen, HR ausrichten, Schaltung überprüfen und Kette evt. schmieren brauchen wir schon 15 bis 20 Minuten. An Deinem Bike haben wir allerdings auch zu zweit gearbeitet wegen der "Achse".

Bis zum nächsten Park Besuch
Peter Busche


----------



## Resendisback (28. August 2009)

Danke Danke an alle meine Fans !  

Würde morgen zwar auch zu gern fahren, aber leider bin ich nicht da!
Wünsche euch allen aber einen angenehmen Tag im Bikepark


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. August 2009)

@taggecko: Wenn du morgen fährst dann sag Bescheid, komme dann wohl auch, wenn alles klappt


----------



## FreefallRLC (28. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Danke Danke an alle meine Fans !
> 
> Würde morgen zwar auch zu gern fahren, aber leider bin ich nicht da!
> Wünsche euch allen aber einen angenehmen Tag im Bikepark



Jaja, drückt sich jetzt nur, weil er sonst einen ausgeben muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. August 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Patrick!


----------



## scarabeus (29. August 2009)

Jetzt Enduro Schlauch.

Jeder hat ja mal angefangen....


----------



## stephan- (29. August 2009)

scarabeus schrieb:


> Jetzt Enduro Schlauch.



Sorry, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach brutaler Beschiss, anders kann mans nicht ausdrücken. Wie lange dauert ein Schlauchwechsel? Bei geübten Händen keine 5min.
Sagen wir mal großzügig, dass der Schlauch 8 kostet. Macht der """Aufwand""" 15. Bei 5min wechseln ist das ein Stundenlohn von 180 - da hat der Laden auf jedenfall ein gutes Geschäft gemacht 
Ich kenne den Park zwar nicht, aber diesbezüglich kann man sich auch aus der Entfernung ein Urteil erlauben - und das muss man mMn auch mal nüchtern sagen, dass du, scarabeus, ziemlich über den Tisch gezogen wurdest.


----------



## Resendisback (29. August 2009)

Ich heisse Stephan und rede alles schlecht *hust* 

Wer is morgen unterwegs ?


----------



## sh0rt (29. August 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Park zwar nicht, aber diesbezüglich kann man sich auch aus der Entfernung ein Urteil erlauben



Du sagst also der Park ist nicht zu Empfehlen, weil scarabeus nicht wegen nem Platten früher nach Haus musste?



Resendisback schrieb:


> Wer is morgen unterwegs ?



Ich warscheinlich


----------



## Helius-FR (29. August 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Du sagst also der Park ist nicht zu Empfehlen, weil scarabeus nicht wegen nem Platten früher nach Haus musste?



Toll Verdreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. August 2009)

Hallo,



Resendisback schrieb:


> Wer is morgen unterwegs ?



ich werde wohl auch wieder da sein. Diesmal ziehe ich aber gleich die Downhillschläuche rein 

Bis moin dann...

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## sh0rt (29. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Toll Verdreht



Ja mag sein. 

Aber muss es denn sein, dass stephan- eine negative Meinung zum Park bildet und von "brutalem Beschiss" redet, wenn er selbst doch nichtmal geschädigt oder involviert ist. Wenn einer solch eine Meinung zum besten geben dürfte, dann sollte es der "geschädigte" sein. Wobei ich es so rauslese, dass scarabeus garnicht so tot traurig drüber war, dass er weiterfahren konnte.


----------



## stephan- (29. August 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ich heisse Stephan und rede alles schlecht *hust*
> 
> Wer is morgen unterwegs ?



Sinnfreies Posting. Das ist objektiv gewesen und meine Meinung - das hat nix mit schlecht reden zutun. Wenn du persönliche Kontakte zum Laden pflegst dann argumentier entweder sachlich und vernünftig oder (noch besser) halt dich geschlossen aufgrund deiner Kontakte. Objektiv beurteilt hab ich Recht, da gibts nichtmal was zu diskutieren.




sh0rt schrieb:


> Du sagst also der Park ist nicht zu Empfehlen, weil scarabeus nicht wegen nem Platten früher nach Haus musste?



Bist du besoffen oder kannst du einfach nur nicht lesen bzw. den Sinn hinter Texten verstehen?


----------



## stephan- (29. August 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ja mag sein.
> 
> Aber muss es denn sein, dass stephan- eine negative Meinung zum Park bildet und von "brutalem Beschiss" redet, wenn er selbst doch nichtmal geschädigt oder involviert ist. Wenn einer solch eine Meinung zum besten geben dürfte, dann sollte es der "geschädigte" sein. Wobei ich es so rauslese, dass scarabeus garnicht so tot traurig drüber war, dass er weiterfahren konnte.



Ich habe mir gar keine Meinung zum Park gebildet, oder wo hast du da eine Meinung rausgelesen den Park betreffend?

Ich will hier gar nichts schlechtreden, schon gar nicht den Park. Trotzdem hab ich wohl das Recht auf Postings hier einzugehen und meinen Senf dazu zu geben, gerade bei so etwas. Wundert mich, dass außer mir niemand etwas dazu gesagt hat.


----------



## sh0rt (29. August 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gar keine Meinung zum Park gebildet, oder wo hast du da eine Meinung rausgelesen den Park betreffend?



Deine Aussage: "Ich kenne den Park zwar nicht, aber diesbezüglich kann man sich auch aus der Entfernung ein Urteil erlauben" war dann für mich leicht irreführend. Es wäre direkt klar gewesen, hättest du geschrieben:  "Ich kenne den Laden zwar nicht, aber diesbezüglich kann man sich auch aus der Entfernung ein Urteil erlauben". Wenn ich dich da falsch verstanden habe tut es mir leid.



stephan- schrieb:


> Ich will hier gar nichts schlechtreden, schon gar nicht den Park. Trotzdem hab ich wohl das Recht auf Postings hier einzugehen und meinen Senf dazu zu geben, gerade bei so etwas. Wundert mich, dass außer mir niemand etwas dazu gesagt hat.



Ja aber dann vielleicht etwas sachlicher, denn "brutaler Beschiss" ist schon eine, in meinen Augen, sehr harte Wortwahl.

Gute Nacht
Oli

P.S. ich bin nicht "besoffen"


----------



## slowryder (29. August 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach brutaler Beschiss, anders kann mans nicht ausdrücken. Wie lange dauert ein Schlauchwechsel? Bei geübten Händen keine 5min.
> Sagen wir mal großzügig, dass der Schlauch 8 kostet. Macht der """Aufwand""" 15. Bei 5min wechseln ist das ein Stundenlohn von 180 - da hat der Laden auf jedenfall ein gutes Geschäft gemacht
> Ich kenne den Park zwar nicht, aber diesbezüglich kann man sich auch aus der Entfernung ein Urteil erlauben - und das muss man mMn auch mal nüchtern sagen, dass du, scarabeus, ziemlich über den Tisch gezogen wurdest.



Hi Stephano,

einen Schlauchwechsel am Hinterrad mit Ein- und Ausbau des Rades in 5 Minuten, dass würde ich gern mal live sehen.
Das sagt einem doch der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass solch ein Service länger dauert.
Erst recht, wenn es sorgfältig gemacht wird.
Deshalb halte ich den Preis von insgesamt 23 Euro für angemessen. Guter Service kostet halt Geld.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. August 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ich warscheinlich





Dann bis moin.


----------



## dex92 (30. August 2009)

Will nicht meckern aber 23 sind krank 
Ich mein da ist ist n Bikepark.Da sollten andere Preise gelten wie für Tante Irmgards kaputtes Hinterrad...Ich halt mich da jetzt aber auch raus


----------



## micha2 (30. August 2009)

Hi,



stephan- schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach brutaler Beschiss, anders kann mans nicht ausdrücken. Wie lange dauert ein Schlauchwechsel? Bei geübten Händen keine 5min.



Nimm einfach mal eine Stoppuhr und probier es aus. Nicht unter Zeitdruck, sondern sorgfältige Arbeit mit normaler Geschwindigkeit. Bike auf Montageständer heben, Hinterrad ausbauen, Schlauch wechseln, Hinterrad wieder einbauen, prüfen ob es mittig sitzt, Schaltung prüfen und ggfs. einstellen, prüfen ob die Bremse richtig funktioniert, Bike vom Montageständer runterheben, Quittung schreiben, Geld kassieren.
Und während der ganzen Zeit steht vielleicht noch jemand neben dir und lenkt dich ab, indem er was erzählt oder Fragen stellt.
Ich glaube 10-15 Minuten sind realistisch.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Helius-FR (30. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube 10-15 Minuten sind realistisch.



Wie auch immer...

Ob 23.- nun Übermäßig Teuer sind oder nicht kann ich nicht Beurteilen. Hab sowas noch nie im Shop machen lassen...
Ich hätte aber einfach den Schlauch gekauft und Fix selbst gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (30. August 2009)

Für alle Leute die alleine Schläuche wechseln und/oder Reparaturen alleine an ihren Rädern durchführen sind die 23,- sicher ein dramatischer Preis, allerdings muss man sich vor Augen führen das ne Mech-Stunde so mit ca 65,- verrechnet wird. Macht dann bei ner realistisch geschätzten viertel Stunde Zeitaufwand ca 16,- für die Arbeit. Also sind die 23,- sicher nicht billig, aber völlig normal. Service hat seinen Preis, so isses nunmal. 

so und nun bitte wieder back to on-topic und dabei schön auf ne angemessene Wortwahl geachtet!


----------



## stephan- (30. August 2009)

Bin gestern wohl etwas Ã¼bers Ziel hinausgeschossen bezÃ¼glich der Wortwahl, dafÃ¼r entschuldige ich mich.



micha2 schrieb:


> Nimm einfach mal eine Stoppuhr und probier es aus. Nicht unter Zeitdruck, sondern sorgfÃ¤ltige Arbeit mit normaler Geschwindigkeit. Bike auf MontagestÃ¤nder heben, Hinterrad ausbauen, Schlauch wechseln, Hinterrad wieder einbauen, prÃ¼fen ob es mittig sitzt, Schaltung prÃ¼fen und ggfs. einstellen, prÃ¼fen ob die Bremse richtig funktioniert, Bike vom MontagestÃ¤nder runterheben, Quittung schreiben, Geld kassieren.
> Und wÃ¤hrend der ganzen Zeit steht vielleicht noch jemand neben dir und lenkt dich ab, indem er was erzÃ¤hlt oder Fragen stellt.
> Ich glaube 10-15 Minuten sind realistisch.
> 
> ...



Ja, gut, mag sein. Als Bikeladen kommen Dinge wie Bremse/Schaltung prÃ¼fen sicher noch dazu, um gute Arbeit abzuliefern - das seh ich ein.
Bin jetzt vom normalen Fall ausgegangen: Bike auf den Kopf, Rad raus, Reifen halb runter, Schlauch raus und neuen rein, Reifen drauf, HR rein und losgefahren. Das ein Shop das genauer macht hab ich nicht bedacht. 
Dann nehmen wir eben die 15min Arbeit, von mir aus. Da finde ich trotzdem 23â¬ noch recht viel, denn normalerweise gibts SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r ~5â¬. 
Aber ist auch egal nun, ich war gestern ein wenig in Rage, darum hab ich mich hier ein wenig reingesteigert. Denke das Thema ist abgehakt und wie blechfisch schon sagte, weiter im Text bzgl. des Bikeparks!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. August 2009)

Nabend,

ich gebe zu: die 23 Euro für den Schlauchwechseln sind ein Wort. Wir sollten uns nun aber wieder mal dem Kernthema widmen.

Wir sind heute aus Braunschweig wieder angereist. Perfektes Bikeparkwetter und super Strecken 

Im Fotoalbum sind ein paar Bilder. 

Positiv möchte ich auch hervorheben, dass auf die Kritik wegen des mangelnden Auslaufs beim großen Drop der 3er Batterie reagiert worden ist - nun sind dort alle Wurzeln weg und ein Kumpel hat das Teil gleich mal eingeweiht.

Bikepark Braunlage? Sehr gerne wieder! Der Park entwickelt sich von Woche zu Woche...

Gruß

Kalle


----------



## Brook (30. August 2009)

Glaube der Shop gehört nicht zum Park, der wird von "Zweirad Busche" aus Bad Lauterberg betrieben ... aber ich sag euch was beschissen gelaufen ist, wir hatten auch einen Platten, eigentlich alles dabei - nur, Pumpe defekt ... was ja nicht zwingend alles im Rucksack seien müsste, in einem Bikepark ... aber jetzt kommt der Hammer - an der Bergstation war nicht einmal eine Pumpe für die Kundschaft (welche wir ja da tatsächlich darstellten) vorhanden!!

Das finde ich ist wirklich beschiss!

Waren heute (Sonntag) dann wieder in Schulenberg und kann jedem nach uns kommenden nur empfehen auch Schulenberg zu bevorzugen! Lassen wir die Braunlagerbautrupps erst mal die:

1. die vorhandenen 2 Strecken weiter überarbeiten
2. Beschilderungen anfertigen
3. die versprochenen weiteren Strecken eröffnen
4. vernünftige oder überhaupt LANDUNGEN bauen

..... dann kommt es sich vielleicht ..... wenn man noch am Preis etwas dreht!

Für  lächerliche 3 Stunden bezahlst du 19 EURO und bekommst 5 zurück für die Karte!!!

HALLLO ... heissen wir Winterberg????


----------



## Resendisback (30. August 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Glaube der Shop gehört nicht zum Park, der wird von "Zweirad Busche" aus Bad Lauterberg betrieben ... aber ich sag euch was beschissen gelaufen ist, wir hatten auch einen Platten, eigentlich alles dabei - nur, Pumpe defekt ... was ja nicht zwingend alles im Rucksack seien müsste, in einem Bikepark ... aber jetzt kommt der Hammer - an der Bergstation war nicht einmal eine Pumpe für die Kundschaft (welche wir ja da tatsächlich darstellten) vorhanden!!
> 
> Das finde ich ist wirklich beschiss!
> 
> ...



Im Shop, direkt gegenüber haben wir reichlich Luft und das noch umsonst 

Aber abgesehen davon... was stimmt denn bitte mal am Preis der Seilbahn nicht ?


----------



## flyingscot (30. August 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> aber jetzt kommt der Hammer - an der Bergstation war nicht einmal eine Pumpe für die Kundschaft (welche wir ja da tatsächlich darstellten) vorhanden!!
> 
> Das finde ich ist wirklich beschiss!
> 
> Waren heute (Sonntag) dann wieder in Schulenberg ...



Gibts in Schulenberg an der Bergstation eine Pumpe? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Resendisback (30. August 2009)

Nunmal kurios was einige hier von sich geben, ohne hier jemanden angreifen zu wollen


----------



## burn (30. August 2009)

Ist doch immer wieder schoen wie die Meinungen hier auseinander gehen. Da hilft wirklich nur selber testen. Der Grossteil der Leute mit denen ich am Lift und auf dem Parkplatz gesprochen habe waren bisher zufrieden.
Ich moechte mich eigentlich garnicht in die Diskussionen hier einlassen da ich wirklich zufrieden mit dem Fortschritt des Parks bin. 
Was ich allerdings nicht unkommentiert lassen kann ist die Kritik am Preis, man bekommt fuer 22â¬ eine Tageskarte, also ca. 7h Liftnutzung. Bei meinen bisherigen Besuchen habe ich immer 8-10Abfahrten gemacht. Mehr schaffe ich einfach konditionell _noch_ nicht.
Ich weiss zwar nicht was die Tageskarte in dem von dir hoch gelobten Schulenberger Park kostet aber Welten liegen da bestimmt auch nicht zwischen.

@Kalle Blomquist: Das mit den Fotos ging ja wirklich fix, danke nochmal fuers festhalten meiner ersten Flugerfahrungen, Fortsetzung folgt garantiert! Und vor allem fuer die Ueberzeugungsarbeit durch euch.



edit: zu lange getippt die ersten Kommentare zur Preisfrage stehen schon


----------



## axl65 (30. August 2009)

Ich plädiere nach wie vor für die Einführung einer Punkte Karte ala Thale!!!
Ist in meinen Augen am Sinnvollsten.

axl

PS:Keine Pumpe an der Bergstation,was manche Leute für Wünsche haben???
Equipment sollte jeder in vernünftigem Maße selber bei haben und dazu gehört einfach ein bzw. mehrere Pumpen.
Sollte nun an der Berg- oder Talstation doch noch irgendwann eine Pumpe stehen,dann ist dies einfach geiler Service aber nicht unbedingt Standard!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (30. August 2009)

Man haben wir heute wieder ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt.  Die Box ist geknackt und dass zum 2. Mal innerhalb von 2 Wochen. Irgendwie ist das Teil für mich phobisch. 

Die Berliner Fraktion hatte fetten Spass x 6 und ick hoffe dit jeht weiter so.

Gute Nacht, checkb

PS: Bitte die Landungen im Freeride mit Split auffüllen und diese Schei55 Rasensteine entfernen!!!


----------



## ohneworte (31. August 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Glaube der Shop gehört nicht zum Park, der wird von "Zweirad Busche" aus Bad Lauterberg betrieben ... aber ich sag euch was beschissen gelaufen ist, wir hatten auch einen Platten, eigentlich alles dabei - nur, Pumpe defekt ... was ja nicht zwingend alles im Rucksack seien müsste, in einem Bikepark ... aber jetzt kommt der Hammer - an der Bergstation war nicht einmal eine Pumpe für die Kundschaft (welche wir ja da tatsächlich darstellten) vorhanden!!
> 
> Das finde ich ist wirklich beschiss!
> 
> ...




Moin,

die Wortwahl mit dem Beschiss ist doch eher deplaziert!

Ansonsten kann ich doch anhand Deines als auch die der folgenden Kommentare feststellen das die Meinungen doch weit auseinandergehen! Geschmäcker sind dann doch verschieden!

Wem Schulenberg besser gefällt fährt dort hin und wer an Braunlage mehr Spass findet halt dorthin!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## sh0rt (31. August 2009)

Auch beim Transport der Bikes hat sich was getan, dass hatten ja einige Bemängelt. Als mein Rad mit Rollern verladen wurde, wurden erst die zwei Roller eingeladen dann ein Platz freigelassen und dann mein Rad eingeladen.


----------



## FreefallRLC (31. August 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Glaube der Shop gehört nicht zum Park, der wird von "Zweirad Busche" aus Bad Lauterberg betrieben ... aber ich sag euch was beschissen gelaufen ist, wir hatten auch einen Platten, eigentlich alles dabei - nur, Pumpe defekt ... was ja nicht zwingend alles im Rucksack seien müsste, in einem Bikepark ... aber jetzt kommt der Hammer - an der Bergstation war nicht einmal eine Pumpe für die Kundschaft (welche wir ja da tatsächlich darstellten) vorhanden!!
> 
> Das finde ich ist wirklich beschiss!
> 
> ...



?! Du fährst nach Schulenberg und beschwerst Dich dann über Landungen in Braunlage?! Ich will mich ja jetzt nicht über Schulenberg beschweren aber die Landungen und der generelle Zustand der Stecke ist (für Bikeparkverhältnisse) katastrophal. Es gibt da auch nicht mehr Strecken und Beschilderung ist dort gar keine existent. Ich weiss ja nicht warum hier alle ständig über Beschilderung meckern. Aber ich hatte, als noch GAR KEINE Schilder da waren und die lines noch unausgefahren waren, auch kaum Probleme die Strecke zu finden. Einfach die Augen aufmachen und dem Weg folgen 
Noch kleiner Kommnetar zum Schlauch wechseln; wie Resendisback schon sagte; unten im Laden gibt es umsonst Luft und dazu noch ein nettes Gespräch  Dass oben in der Bergstation keine Pumpe liegt ist definitiv suboptimal. Aber das kann man ja schnell beheben. 
Wichtig fände ich auch besonders dass in der Mittelstation eventuell etwas Werkzeug und ne Pumpmöglichkeit lägen. Grade am Ende von der Steinpassage, vor dem Wallride, ist scheinbar eine grössere Pannenrisiko-Stelle 
Der Preis von 23 EUR klingt sicherlich erst mal relativ hoch. Ist aber, wenn man die Mechanikerstunden rechnet, angemessen. Ob der Preis, für einen Bikepark, zu hoch ist, darüber kann man sich streiten.
War der Presis eigentlich inkl. eines neuen DH Schlauchs? Dann ist es eigentlich günstig. Das Teil kostet ja auch schon fast 11 EUR...


----------



## FreefallRLC (31. August 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ich plädiere nach wie vor für die Einführung einer Punkte Karte ala Thale!!!
> Ist in meinen Augen am Sinnvollsten.
> 
> axl



Punktekarte ist generell ne Super Sache. Keine Frage. Aber in Braunlage technisch nicht machbar. Dann müsste ein komplett anderes System da hingebaut werden. Und das wird sich wohl kaum rechnen. Schon allein weil das aktuelle noch recht neu ist, denke ich.


----------



## axl65 (31. August 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Punktekarte ist generell ne Super Sache. Keine Frage. Aber in Braunlage technisch nicht machbar. Dann müsste ein komplett anderes System da hingebaut werden. Und das wird sich wohl kaum rechnen. Schon allein weil das aktuelle noch recht neu ist, denke ich.




Ich bin technisch gesehen ein Laie,was ist damit gemeint???
Können diese Karten nicht so eingelesen werden das sie einfach von 10 auf 0 runter gezählt werden???
Ist dies nicht nur ein Software Problem???

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (31. August 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Ich bin technisch gesehen ein Laie,was ist damit gemeint???
> Können diese Karten nicht so eingelesen werden das sie einfach von 10 auf 0 runter gezählt werden???
> Ist dies nicht nur ein Software Problem???
> 
> axl



Ich weiss es auch nicht genau aber ich denke es dürfte sowohl ein Softwareproblem sein als auch die Tatsache dass das System dort halt mit diesen scannerkarten läuft. Vielleicht geht es irgendwie doch; lasse mich da gern eines besseren belehren ^^


----------



## axl65 (31. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei einem technischen Defekt oder einsetzendem Schlechtwetter sind dann wenigstens die Fahrten nicht futsch. Man kann ausgedehnte Mittagspause machen, usw..
> Die Kosten für die Tageskarte (erst recht Halbtageskarte) finde ich nämlich schon beträchtlich, das summiert sich für einen Tagesausflug mit Anfahrt usw. dann doch recht schnell. Und man hätte mit "Restfahrten" immer einen Anreiz wiederzukommen.




Dies alles sind genauso auch meine Argumente!!!!

axl


----------



## flyingscot (31. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> Man haben wir heute wieder ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt.  Die Box ist geknackt und dass zum 2. Mal innerhalb von 2 Wochen. Irgendwie ist das Teil für mich phobisch.



Box? Wo gibts da denn ne Box?


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. August 2009)

Er meint bestimmt die kleine Dropbatterie am Anfang der Freeride


----------



## checkb (31. August 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Er meint bestimmt die kleine Dropbatterie am Anfang der Freeride



Die meine ick.


----------



## Springvogel1 (31. August 2009)

Donnerstag, 20.08.2009, 13:18 Uhr *| BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE heute geöffnet!*

Nach langer Planungs- und Erlaubnisphase hat der Bau unseres "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg" endlich beginnen können.Die ausgelobte Baufirma "selmastar" unter Leitung erfahrenen MTB´ler,die sich in vielen Rennen bis hin zu Weltcups bewährt haben,kommt mit dem Streckenbau zügig voran. Bereits am 18.Juli konnten die ersten beiden Strecken (downhill,einfach und freeride) sowie ein zweizügiger Übungsparcours hier an der Talstation eröffnet werden.Immer mehr Biker besuchen seitdem den Park.Auch durch die Kooperation zwischen Baufirma und Fahrenden bekommt das Biken immer mehr flow und der Spaßfaktor steigt zusehends.Das Projekt ist also auf einem guten Weg und die Gesamtbaumaßnahme wird ca. Ende September/Anfang Oktober diesen Jahres fertig gestellt sein. Es können also bereits in diesem Jahr die 7 geplanten Strecken im "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg" noch getestet werden. Wir wünschen allen Sportsbegeisterten viel Spaß hier in Braunlage!


Quelle: http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/features.php?id=125

kann man schon ein paar strecken ganz normal befahren oder wie darf man das verstehen?


----------



## timtim (31. August 2009)

lesen bildet

tim²

ach, es war natürlich auch mir (und meiner hexe ) ein fest am gestrigen tag mit euch tapferen recken zu rocken......


----------



## fuschnick (31. August 2009)

was denn aus dem singletrail geworden, wie sieht der momentan aus?


----------



## burn (31. August 2009)

Springvogel1 schrieb:


> kann man schon ein paar strecken ganz normal befahren oder wie darf man das verstehen?



Downhill, Freeride und Teile vom Singletrail sind befahrbar.



> was denn aus dem singletrail geworden, wie sieht der momentan aus?



Ich bin ihn am We 2mal gefahren, leider sind auf die Idee noch nicht all zu viele gekommen. Daher ist er noch nicht wirklich eingefahren.
Die Startrampe steht in Richtung Skischanze auf der linken Seite.


----------



## checkb (31. August 2009)

> Daher ist er noch nicht wirklich eingefahren.



Ist spätestens nach dem BROCKEN-ROCKEN erledigt.  

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (31. August 2009)

was heißt eigentlich Teile sind befahrbar? muss ich öfter auf die monsterroller strecke ausweichen oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## -=riChi=- (31. August 2009)

Also ich war gestern auch dort und muss sagen: GEIL ! ! 

Zwar ist noch vie Ausbaupotential vorhanden, ein paar Landungen zu basteln.... aber hey, das Ding ist ja immerhin noch in der Entstehungsphase. Ich bin mir sicher daß es bei den anderen bereits existierenden Bikeparks auch zu Anfang so war....
Bin insgesamt 6x runter und man kann so ziemlich vieles fahren und springen. Geht zwar manchmal noch sehr eng zu aber die Jungs arbeiten da sicher dran.
Wer sich hier über verwurzelte Trails aufregt, der sollte mal einen der schönen Naturtrails fahren die der Harz zu bieten hat..... Ich fand es im vergleich zu Hahnenklee lächerlich was da an Wurzeln vorhanden war. 

Auch an dieser Stelle was zum Personal und Biketransport: 

Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es meistens auch herraus. 

Die Leute vor Ort sind echt dufte drauf, freundlich lassen sich schwehr aus der Ruhe bringen ( ich zumindest habe es nicht geschafft ) und der Biektransport läuft absolut reibungslos und mMn sicher vor beschädigungen. Wenn ich da z. Bsp. an Thale denke wo die Bikes aneinanderschlagend wie ne Salami am Fleischerhaken hängen denke ich daß in den Transportgondeln mit eingebautem Fahrradständer wesentlich weniger beschädigt werden kann. Und wem der Transport nicht passt, der kann doch auch gern die 3 km hochdrücken.... ist gut für die Kondi. 

Alles in allem.... ein lohnenswerter und gelungener Ausflug der mit Sicherheit nicht der letzte dorthin gewesen sein wird....
Kommendes Wochenende wird erstmal Winterberg mit all seinen schönen asphaltierten Strecken besucht.... 

Leute, macht weiter so, ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Brainstrom (31. August 2009)

Moin wollt wissen ob sich schon was neues getahen hat im Bikepark, wollte am sammsatg mein neun rahmen oben einweihen  

Ich find den Park jetzt shocn echt gelungen schöne strecken sinds jetzt schon und der rest der da noch so kommt wird bestimmt der hammer ;P


----------



## zweirad-busche (1. September 2009)

Moin Leute 

wer von nun an hier im Bikepark einen PlattfuÃ hat und bei uns im 
Laden seinen Schlauch unter 5 Minuten wechselt, bekommt den 
entsprechenden Schwalbe Schlauch (Normal 6,90â¬, Freeride 8,90â¬ 
oder DH 10,50â¬) geschenkt. Die Zeit des jeweiligen Fahrers wird 
hier mit Namen im Forum online gestellt und wer am Ende des 
Monats die beste Zeit hatte, bekommt einen Schwalbe Downhill-
Reifen nach Wahl:

Schwalbe Dirty Dan
Schwalbe Wicked Will
Schwalbe Big Betty
Schwalbe Big Betty Performance
Schwalbe Muddy Marry

Sind hier alle Vorort in Gooey Gluey im Laden 

Bedingungen: Das Rad wird an den StÃ¤nder gehÃ¤ngt, 
Reifenmontage ohne Hilfsmittel. Nach dem AbhÃ¤ngen ist Zeitstopp.


----------



## Cobra69 (1. September 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> ....
> wer von nun an hier im Bikepark einen Plattfuß hat und bei uns im
> Laden seinen Schlauch unter 5 Minuten wechselt, bekommt den
> entsprechenden Schwalbe Schlauch (Normal 6,90, Freeride 8,90
> oder DH 10,50) geschenkt.


 
 sehr coole Aktion ! Ich wette, dass die, die am lautesten "das dauert zu lange" geschrien haben, es nicht mal versuchen 

Tja, und ich bin "leider" aussen vor, mangels Schlauch gibts bei mir nix zu wechseln


----------



## FreefallRLC (1. September 2009)

Haha. Sehr coole Aktion! Ich hoffe Ihr ruiniert Euch dabei nicht


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2009)

bedeutet ohne hilsfmittel gleich ohne Reifenheber? weil das kann schwer bei einigen Reifen werden


----------



## zweirad-busche (1. September 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> bedeutet ohne hilsfmittel gleich ohne Reifenheber?



So ist es, also abziehen Reifenheber ok, aber AUFZIEHEN ohne


----------



## el Lingo (1. September 2009)

Da fahre ich mir doch mal mit Absicht den nächsten Schlauch platt oder lasse einfach die Luft raus und tue so, als ob.

Die Idee finde ich aber wirklich super! Ne geile Nummer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (1. September 2009)

Ohne Reifenheber wuerde ich das definitiv nicht schaffen 
Aber die Aktion ist super, haengt euch doch am besten eine kleine Kreidetafel in den Laden mit den Bestzeiten...


----------



## zweirad-busche (1. September 2009)

Wenn es nötig ist mit Reifenheber abziehen, aufziehen jedoch ohne!


----------



## FreefallRLC (1. September 2009)

Naja, bei mir würd´s schon an der Steckachse scheitern. Bis ich die rausgewürgt hab sind die 5 Min schon lange rum lol


----------



## berkel (1. September 2009)

Wenn es nur darum geht den Schlauch irgendwie so schnell wie möglich zu wechseln, sollte das zu schaffen sein. Nur wenn man es ordentlich macht kontrolliert man noch den Reifen auf Fremdkörper und das Felgenband, pumpt den Schlauch vor dem Einziehen erst etwas auf, kontrolliert nach dem Aufpumpen den Sitz des Reifens und baut das HR sauber ein. Das Ganze dauert halt etwas und ein Mechaniker kann auch nicht den ganzen Tag im Akkordtempo arbeiten.

Allerdings verstehe ich ohnehin nicht, warum ein MTBler keinen Schlauch selber wechseln kann. Was macht man bei einem Platten auf Tour? Den ADAC rufen?


----------



## ciri (1. September 2009)

Das nenn ich maln coolen Geschäftsmann, selbst (unsinnige) Kritik wird fair behandelt. Hut ab und ist echt ne geile Aktion.


----------



## zweirad-busche (1. September 2009)

Mal sehen wer als erster hier sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (1. September 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Allerdings verstehe ich ohnehin nicht, warum ein MTBler keinen Schlauch selber wechseln kann. Was macht man bei einem Platten auf Tour? Den ADAC rufen?





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dafür hat man den Tourguide.


Das ist ´ne gute Idee. Werde ich ab sofort so machen, mal sehen zu wie vielen Touren ich noch eingeladen werden.


----------



## FreefallRLC (1. September 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer als erster hier sein wird



Jetzt schrotten alle ihre alten CC Schläuche um da zu versuchen einen Schlauch zu gewinnen hehe


----------



## zweirad-busche (1. September 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Jetzt schrotten alle ihre alten CC Schläuche um da zu versuchen einen Schlauch zu gewinnen hehe



Oder Monatsende einen Downhillreifen!


----------



## Kaprado (1. September 2009)

edit. 5 Minuten kann man schaffen wenn alles gut läuft. Wenn ich die Zeit finde will ich am WE mal nach Braunlage. Vielleicht versuch ich es dann mal.

Ich finde es witzig das manche das Prinzip nicht verstanden haben und ihre Reifen kaputtfahren wollen. 

Wie sieht das aus, hab ich unendlich viele Versuche? Dann wechsel ich bei euch im 5 Minutenakkord und fahr mit nem Sack voll Schläuchen heim. oder mache ne Servicestation auf wo ich dann Schlauchwechsel fuer 19,90 anbiete. Big Business $$$$

Achja was ich irgendwie vermisse ist eine eigene Homepage mit einer ordentlichen Galerie und ein paar Clips.


----------



## scarabeus (1. September 2009)

Gruss an Zweirad Busche - nette Idee!

Nochmal zu den Kosten des Transportes - wenn man die 4 Euro für die Karte abzieht bekommt man eine super Leistung - neue, große und gut zu lüftenden Gondeln, mit super Service. Auch wenn man es nicht tun sollte - vergleicht man das mit Hahnenklee wird man die Qualität in Braunlage sehr schnell erkennen!
Also weiter so.
Die Strecken werden nächstes Jahr bestimmt noch genialer sein und die Auswahl dann ja auch noch grösser.


----------



## scarabeus (1. September 2009)

An Freefall RLC - ja, war mit Enduroschlauch.

War einfach erstmal etwas über die Gesamtkosten (also Tageskarte und Service) überrascht. Wenn man genau überlegt, sind auch diese Kosten aber echt akzeptabel.

Habe mich nur leider auch noch auf die Schulter gepackt und kann somit den Park erstmal nicht richtig geniessen - trotz Protektoren.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Helius-FR (1. September 2009)

*@ zweirad-busche*

Echt eine Coole Aktion mit dem Schlauchwechsel in unter 5 Minuten. 
Aber den Sinn der Verbotenen Hilfsmittel verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2009)

Ich denke das diese Hilfsmittel bei Zweirad-Busche nicht benutzt werden!


----------



## Kaprado (2. September 2009)

aus welchem Grund? Um sich die Arbeit zu erschweren?


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2009)

du musst dicke arme haben um dein Mantel aufzuziehen, mein Nachbar macht das sogar mit nem Gazza 3.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tresor23 (2. September 2009)

Waren heute den SingelTrail einfahren echt klasse ding auch die die Harzer Natur Trail lieben und schätzen sind hier richtig mal nen ganzen tag ne Trailhatz ist echt gutes training für die kondition und technik.
Die DH'ler werden nicht so begeistert sein da mann doch noch vier bis fünfmal mehr treten muss wie auf'm DH. Aber mit genug schwung hällt es sich echt in grenzen.
Ich hoffe die Zimmermänner da nicht so viel chikimiki drauf basteln da er jetzt echt schon viel Flow hat  gut gemacht und schön mit dem Berg und nicht gegen ihn gearbeitet.....
Soooo....und auf unsere Bastel stunde freue ich mich auch schon
Danke an Zweirad Busche für das super GLORY was mir die warte zeit auf meine Gabel schon zum zweiten mal verkürtzt 
Und an Holger für den riesen Mantateller 

Bis nächste Woche ...... Der tresor


----------



## JanikF. (2. September 2009)

5x mehr treten als aufem DH? also gehts bergauf


----------



## namroN (2. September 2009)

Nur ganz kurze Stücke, sind ihn direkt den Sonntag nach der Meldung gefahren  Wenn der erstmal eingefahren ist macht er bestimmt Spass.


----------



## ohneworte (3. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> aus welchem Grund? Um sich die Arbeit zu erschweren?



Weil diese eventuell das Material wie Felgen, Reifen oder Schläuche beschädigen können!


----------



## Kaprado (3. September 2009)

ich kann auch mit dem Innenlagerwerkzeug abrutschen und gegen den Rahmen klatschen. Aber als Fachmann sollte man mit Werkzeug umgehen können ohne das man was beschädigt. Würde wohl auch den Arbeitsprozess vereinfachen und Kosten sparen. Achne, die Kosten werden ja direkt an den Kunden weitergegeben, dann passts ja wieder mit der Bilanz.


----------



## sh0rt (3. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> ich kann auch mit dem Innenlagerwerkzeug abrutschen und gegen den Rahmen klatschen. Aber als Fachmann sollte man mit Werkzeug umgehen können ohne das man was beschädigt. Würde wohl auch den Arbeitsprozess vereinfachen und Kosten sparen. Achne, die Kosten werden ja direkt an den Kunden weitergegeben, dann passts ja wieder mit der Bilanz.



Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass man ein Innenlager ohne Werkzeug etwas schwerer richtig montieren kann als nen Reifen.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. September 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Weil diese eventuell das Material wie Felgen, Reifen oder Schläuche beschädigen können!



Oder weil die 5 Minuten Marke sonst zu oft Geknackt wird ?!?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. September 2009)

@ Zweirad-Busche:

das ist mal eine sehr gute Aktion 

Ich bin gespannt.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## sh0rt (3. September 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Oder weil die 5 Minuten Marke sonst zu oft Geknackt wird ?!?



Oder weil man dann keinen Grund zum diskutieren hätte? 
Oder weil so beim Kunden der Schlauch gewechselt wurde und dieser es auf fünf Minuten geschätzt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (3. September 2009)

Die deutsch Mentalität ist eben ganz einfach: Egal, was die anderen machen, immer ein Haar in der Suppe suchen und finden...
Die Idee ist super, dabei sollte man es einfach belassen. Die Regeln sind festgelegt und für alle gleich!


----------



## burn (3. September 2009)

Genauso sieht es aus, Busche macht die Regeln. Er zahlt ja schliesslich auch die Rechnung. Wem das nicht passt braucht nicht mitmachen oder macht einen eigenen Laden auf und macht da eigene Regeln.

Ich fuer meinen Teil wuerde das ehh nicht schaffen, ob mit oder ohne Reifenheber


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. September 2009)

Hier mal ein Video des großen Drops gestanden von Funghi letzten Sonntag:


Gruß
Kalle


----------



## stephan- (3. September 2009)

Sieht nach einem ungemütlichen Einschlag aus..


----------



## Funghi (3. September 2009)

hehe jo, schlechte Haltung --> Angst


----------



## heyho (3. September 2009)

Bitte erklärt mal, was an der Haltung schlecht ist. Vor dem Einschlag macht er sich länger, beim Einschlag dann geht der A*sch nach hinten/unten, die Beine fangen also einen Teil des Einschlags ab. Soll ja nicht alles das Fahrwerk machen. Wie kann man das anders/besser machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> ich kann auch mit dem Innenlagerwerkzeug abrutschen und gegen den Rahmen klatschen. Aber als Fachmann sollte man mit Werkzeug umgehen können ohne das man was beschädigt. Würde wohl auch den Arbeitsprozess vereinfachen und Kosten sparen. Achne, die Kosten werden ja direkt an den Kunden weitergegeben, dann passts ja wieder mit der Bilanz.



Na, werden wir in Sachsen ein wenig zynisch?


----------



## FreefallRLC (4. September 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video des großen Drops gestanden von Funghi letzten Sonntag:
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle



Sieht soooo einfach aus. Aber ich trau mich an den net ran


----------



## Kaprado (4. September 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na, werden wir in Sachsen ein wenig zynisch?



deutsche Mentalität.


----------



## wurmberg (4. September 2009)

Hallo Biker-Gemeinde!
Der Bautag im "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg" steht fest! Sa., den 19.09. geht´s hier rund. Wer Lust hat mitzuhelfen, sollte sich in der bereits ausliegenden "Toschi-Liste" eintragen, damit hier geplant werden kann: Bitte schreibt dann aber nicht, wie bisher mehrfach geschehen, "+ Freunde..." sondern bitte die Anzahl der Freunde. Das wird sicher ein guter Tag, bei dessen Abschluß Essen & Trinken von uns "Braunlagern" geschmissen wird, je eine Freifahrt-Tageskarte für die Helfer kommt selbstredend oben drauf. Übrigens ist der Tag gut gewählt, Sa. und So. vormittags/nachmittags (10-18h) ist oben auf dem Berg "Oktoberfest" im Festzelt angesagt, Sa. abends (19-1h) wechselt die Veranstaltung in den "Höhenrausch" mit diversen DJ´s verschiedener aktueller Musikrichtungen. Der Berg soll endlich Stimmung machen....Wer von Euch hier also das Wochenende gleich bleiben will, der sollte die Zahnbürste nicht vergessen. Viel Spaß hier am Berg und im voraus schon mal herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe! Weiteres wird über "resendisback" oder "zweirad-busche" hier im Forum mitgeteilt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. September 2009)

Sehr schön 

Hier nochmal die angesprochene Toschi-Liste

Video von der Freeride-Strecke:


Gruß
Kalle


----------



## McGeifer (4. September 2009)

Nabend !!!

Ich will am Samstag nachmittag richtung Wolfsburg und von dort aus dann am Sonntag mit paar Leuten und meinem Bruder mal nach Braunlage in den Park zu schauen .. evt. hat ja jemand aus den Raum Jena/Weimar lust mit zu kommen ? .. Hab noch nen Platz frei und die Übernachtung währe dann auch kein Problem..

Kostemäßig is dann halt ne Beteiligung am Sprit fällig versteht sich alles weiter kann man ja dann bequatschen.

grüße
Jens


----------



## Funghi (5. September 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Bitte erklärt mal, was an der Haltung schlecht ist. Vor dem Einschlag macht er sich länger, beim Einschlag dann geht der A*sch nach hinten/unten, die Beine fangen also einen Teil des Einschlags ab. Soll ja nicht alles das Fahrwerk machen. Wie kann man das anders/besser machen?



danke  normalerweise fidne ich es besser, bzw. mache ich immer noch nen bunnyhop, also so aktiv rausspringen oder wie auch immer  vermittelt irgendwie mehr Sicherheit. Aber da das der erste Versuch war, hab ich mich einfach mal grob runterplumpsen lassen 
War halt imo etwas zu weit hinten, so zentral überm Bike ist besser, dann fällt man nich mim A**** auf den Reifen.


----------



## Taggecko77 (6. September 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Hallo Biker-Gemeinde!
> Der Bautag im "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg" steht fest! Sa., den 19.09. geht´s hier rund. Wer Lust hat mitzuhelfen, sollte sich in der bereits ausliegenden "Toschi-Liste" eintragen, damit hier geplant werden kann



wie sieht das mit Arbeitsgeräten aus? Soll irgend etwas wenn vorhanden mit gebracht werden? Wenn ja, Was? Arbeitshandschuhe z.B. wenn jemand welche hat?! 
Gruß Taggecko


----------



## factoryltd (7. September 2009)

War mal schnell Donnerstag am Wurmberg und muß mal hier großes Lob aussprechen.Leute sehr freundlich, Seilbahn schön, mußte nicht warten - war ja eh leer und bissher schöne Strecke 
ABER : die Bikeständer sind nicht so ganz für 2,5" Reifen geeignet vieleicht da noch mal nacharbeiten und den Lehrling ein bissel was abhobeln lassen  ansonsten weiter so.

gruss Factory


----------



## FreefallRLC (7. September 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> War mal schnell Donnerstag am Wurmberg und muß mal hier großes Lob aussprechen.Leute sehr freundlich, Seilbahn schön, mußte nicht warten - war ja eh leer und bissher schöne Strecke
> ABER : die Bikeständer sind nicht so ganz für 2,5" Reifen geeignet vieleicht da noch mal nacharbeiten und den Lehrling ein bissel was abhobeln lassen  ansonsten weiter so.
> 
> gruss Factory



Da kann ich zustimmen. Bekomme meine auch immer nur mit würgen da ein paar mm rein. Zumindst so weit, dass die Karre steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (7. September 2009)

factoryltd schrieb:


> War mal schnell Donnerstag am Wurmberg und muß mal hier großes Lob aussprechen.Leute sehr freundlich, Seilbahn schön, mußte nicht warten - war ja eh leer und bissher schöne Strecke
> ABER : die Bikeständer sind nicht so ganz für 2,5" Reifen geeignet vieleicht da noch mal nacharbeiten und den Lehrling ein bissel was abhobeln lassen  ansonsten weiter so.
> 
> gruss Factory



Zweirad Busche, nix Seilbahn !


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. September 2009)

egal kannst doch mal ausgeliehen werden zum Feilen, vielleicht darfste ja die Flex nehmen


----------



## nonem (9. September 2009)

bin am Sonntag auch das erste Mal seit Mai (Anfang der Bauarbeiten) in Braunlage und werde mir selbst nen Bild machen was seitdem so passiert ist. Nicht nur bezüglich der Strecken sondern vor allem auch im Hinblick auf Service und Umfeld.
Damals war das noch der Stand: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5887063#post5887063


----------



## Resendisback (9. September 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> bin am Sonntag auch das erste Mal seit Mai (Anfang der Bauarbeiten) in Braunlage und werde mir selbst nen Bild machen was seitdem so passiert ist. Nicht nur bezüglich der Strecken sondern vor allem auch im Hinblick auf Service und Umfeld.
> Damals war das noch der Stand:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5887063#post5887063



Und so wie du das Thema verfolgt hast hast du wohl mitbekommen,
dass sich verdammt viel getan hat


----------



## FreefallRLC (9. September 2009)

Ich war auch schon seit Wochen nicht mehr da. Dieses Wochenende wohl endlich wieder (soweit das Wetter hoffentlich mitspielt) 
Mal sehen was es alles neues gibt. Den neuen DH Racetrack start kenn auch auch bisher nur von Bildern


----------



## Resendisback (9. September 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Ich war auch schon seit Wochen nicht mehr da. Dieses Wochenende wohl endlich wieder (soweit das Wetter hoffentlich mitspielt)
> Mal sehen was es alles neues gibt. Den neuen DH Racetrack start kenn auch auch bisher nur von Bildern



Ist auch noch voll im bau. Nich das du dann enttäuscht bist 

_
Bikepark Braunlage im Radio.
Plattenkiste NDR1

Mittwoch, 12.05 bis 13.00 Uhr
Livestream online:
http://www.ndr1niedersachsen.de/livestream148.html_


----------



## FreefallRLC (9. September 2009)

Kann man den Anfang des neuen DH denn mittlerweile befahren?


----------



## jaamaa (9. September 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> _
> Bikepark Braunlage im Radio.
> Plattenkiste NDR1
> 
> ...



Ich hätte gern noch weiter gehört, aber die Musik ...... jetzt spielen sie 'Mamor, Stein und Eisen bricht'. Ich auch gleich


----------



## FreefallRLC (9. September 2009)

Was war denn da im Radio? Ein Bericht über den Park?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern noch weiter gehört, aber die Musik ...... jetzt spielen sie 'Mamor, Stein und Eisen bricht'. Ich auch gleich



Das ist bei dem Sender aber nur die halbe Härte! Passt perfekt zur Zielgruppe!


----------



## Dune1986 (9. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
wollte am Weekend wohl auch wieder in den Park nach Braunlage.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Wartezeiten am Wochenende ? Ich war nur in der Woche da und da kann man von 0min Wartezeit reden 
Kenne ansonsten nur den Ski/Snowboard-Ansturm im Winter und von daher fahre ich dort nie im Winter am Wochenende.
Wäre super, wenn mir jmd berichten könnte. 

Gruß
Dune


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. September 2009)

Hallo Dune,

ich war die vorletzten beiden Sonntage dort.

Wartezeiten immer im Rahmen. Max. 3 Minuten warten. Einmal musste ich länger aufs Bike warten - sonst lief aber alles reibungslos.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Taggecko77 (9. September 2009)

Wartezeiten waren die letzten 4 Samstage von 0 bis max 10 min. Bei mir zu mindest
Ich werde von Fr. bis Sonntag im Park mein langes WE verbringen. Mal schauen wen man dort so alles trifft


----------



## FreefallRLC (11. September 2009)

Grad zur Info; habe gesehen es gibt jetzt eine offizielle Anmeldung (per email) für den Bautag am 19. Also, alle Interessieren ^^ : 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6272247#post6272247


----------



## Kaprado (11. September 2009)

Der Bautag ist nur am 19.? Ich wollte naemlich am 20. nach Braunlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (11. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Der Bautag ist nur am 19.? Ich wollte naemlich am 20. nach Braunlage.



Jau, 19.9.


----------



## baralf (12. September 2009)

Hallo, war heute mit meinem Sohn auf den Trails unterwegs. Wir können ein durchweg positives Fazit ziehen. Freundlich,hilfsbereit und schnelligkeit = "SUPER" 
Obwohl es voll war haben wir nie länger als 3 Gondeln warten müssen, meisten ging es eher schneller. 
Uns sieht der Park bald wieder.


----------



## Schildi (12. September 2009)

so hab heute mich doch mal richtung braunlage bewegt um mir anzuschauen was dort über die letzten monate entstanden ist
und muss sagen ihr habt echt gute arbeit geleistet die strecken sind super spaßig abwechlungsreich und vorallem lang 
natürlich dies immer wieder mit treten verbunden (auch über wurzeln und steine) aber das finde ich eher positiv ich will ja nicht nur runter rollen zudem ist es nich bergauf treten sondern einfach um schneller zu werden 

sprünge und kleine doubles haben genau die richtige größe und lassen sich auch gut umfahren die steinigen passagen sind einfach nur geil der traum

Die preise finde ich erträglich und für das was geboten ist angemessen 
jedoch würde ich anstatt der 3 und 4 stunden karte eher ne NACHMITTAGSKARTE von 12 bis ende anbieten da ich heute gerne doch noch 1 bis 2 fahrten gemacht hätte oder wenigstens n günstiges anschlussticket zur verlängerung 

Streckenmäsig würde ich nur an der ein oder anderen stelle das ganze etwas flüssiger gestalten also nur minimale veränderungen hier und da mal n kleiner anlieger 
und ganz wichtig die streckenlegung vom wald auf die schotterstraße und zurück finde ich blöd dann macht lieber n NS oder einfach weiter so n wurzelstück 

an so n paar stellen finde ich dass ab und an ne aufprall MATTE die ganz hilfreich wär zumindest an der stelle wo man eng um dem seilbahnpfeiler rumfährt die ecke möchte ich jedenfalls nich ins gesicht oder sonst wo hin bekommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

das wären noch kleine verbesserungen die jedoch keinen vom besuch abhalten sollen fahrt alle hin schauts euch an habt spaß ist n super park 
der richtig rockt

wer satzzeichen vermisst darf sie gerne einfügen


----------



## toschi (12. September 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Mensch Toschi, woher hast Du bloß diese immer wiederkehrende, oft zutiefst skeptische Einstellung? ...


Nun wurmberg, es ist ja eine Firma mit dem Bau der Strecke beauftragt und diese wird ja auch zum Teil aus öffentlichen Mitteln bezahlt, da könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das es hinsichtlich einer Einbindung der Nutzer beim Bau der Strecke versicherungstechnische Probleme gibt.
Aber nun ist ja ein Bautag genannt und meine Skepsis sinkt, schön wenn es so unproblematisch ist .





wurmberg schrieb:


> Hallo Biker-Gemeinde!
> Der Bautag im "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg" steht fest! Sa., den 19.09. geht´s hier rund. Wer Lust hat mitzuhelfen, sollte sich in der bereits ausliegenden "Toschi-Liste" eintragen, ...


Ich werd dann mal schauen wie es in der Liste aussieht...


----------



## nonem (13. September 2009)

Waren nun gestern auch das erste Mal im (fertigen) Bikepark. Also was da in so kurzer Zeit enstanden ist, ist schon echt beachtlich. Die Strecken finde ich alle sehr gelungen, auch wenn z.B. der Singletrail noch einiges mehr eingefahren werden muss. 
Meine Bedenken hatte ich anfangs mit der Seilbahnbeförderung nachdem wir im Frühjahr bitter enttäuscht vom angebotenen Service waren. Im Großen und Ganzen klappt das aber recht gut, auch wenn teilweise 20 Biker gleichzeitig unten ankommen. 
Eine Sache hat den super Eindruck jedoch ein wenig vermiest. Alle Seilbahnmitarbeiter empfand ich als sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit, bis auf einen Kollegen (kurze Haare & Bart) unten an der Talstation. 

Es standen mal wieder ca. 15 Bikes unten an der Station und der "liebe" Kollege hat dann allein in aller Ruhe die Gondeln befüllt. Allerdings war er so gemächlich bei der Sache, das (kein Scherz!!) manche Gondeln nur mit 1-2 Rädern von ihm befüllt wurden. Als wir ihm dann freundlichst unsere Hilfe anboten wurde das Angebot nur mit einen grimmigen Blick abgelehnt. 
Als unsere Räder dann endlich an der Reihe waren, wollten wir in die Gondeln steigen. Es fehlte allerdings noch ein Rad unserer 5er Gruppe. Eine freundliche Nachfrage, ob er dann bitte dieses Rad mit der nächsten Gondel mitschicken könnte, wurde abermals mit einem grimmigen Blick und dem Hinweis das er die Reihenfolge bestimmt abgelehnt. 
Oben mussten wir dann weitere 5 Gondeln abwarten bis das letzte Bike unserer Gruppe ankam. 
Evtl. sollte man diesen "netten" Mitarbeiter darauf hinweisen, dass er mit seiner Einstellung nicht gerade zum erfolgreichen Betrieb der Seilbahn beiträgt...


----------



## zweirad-busche (13. September 2009)

Hallo Biker,

am 19.09. findet von 10- 16 Uhr bei uns vor dem Laden eine Gebraucht Fahrrad Börse statt.
Wer ein Bike verkaufen möchte einfach mitbringen. Wer ein Bike kaufen möchte einfach kommen. 

Die 4,50  Standgebühr bekommt der Kinderschutzbund Braunlage, der die Bikes Euch verkauft (wenn Ihr evt. am bauen seit).
Für Essen und Trinken sorgt der Wurmberger mit z.B. einem Bikerteller (1x Bratwurst, 1x Steak, 1x Salat) für  3,99.

Die am Bau beteiligten Biker werden von der Seilbahngesellschaft, Selmar Star und von ZWEIRAD BUSCHE kostenlos verpflegt.
Von der Seilbahn gibt es für jeden noch eine Tagesfahrkarte und von ZWEIRAD BUSCHE noch ein kleines Präsent. 

An diesem Tag haben wir auch unsere Bekleidung bis zu 50% reduziert.

Wir alle hier in Braunlage freuen uns auf Euer Kommen und auf die Bikerfete.

Bis Samstag Peter Busche


----------



## ohneworte (13. September 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> am 19.09. findet von 10- 16 Uhr bei uns vor dem Laden eine Gebraucht Fahrrad Börse statt.
> Wer ein Bike verkaufen möchte einfach mitbringen. Wer ein Bike kaufen möchte einfach kommen.
> ...




Hallo Peter,

viel Spass und Erfolg am kommenden Samstag. Wir sehen uns ja vorraussichtlich am Sonntag in Mainhausen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## zweirad-busche (13. September 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> viel Spass und Erfolg am kommenden Samstag. Wir sehen uns ja vorraussichtlich am Sonntag in Mainhausen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens,

bis Sonntag, Mainhausen ist fest geplant.

Gruss Peter


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. September 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> am 19.09. findet von 10- 16 Uhr bei uns vor dem Laden eine Gebraucht Fahrrad Börse statt.
> Wer ein Bike verkaufen möchte einfach mitbringen. Wer ein Bike kaufen möchte einfach kommen.
> ...



Sehr gute Aktion wieder 
Freu mich schon auf´s nächste Wochenende.


----------



## FreefallRLC (14. September 2009)

War übrigens am Samstag, nach längerem, auch mal wieder da gewesen. Und muss sagen es hat sich einiges getan. Von der Northshore line steht mittlerweile schon einiges. Ist aber noch nicht freigegeben. Gesehen hab ich eine normale "Brücke," Kamelbuckel (glaube das war der, mit einem kleinen Logride am Ende), einen Doppelsprung, einen Korkenzieher mit kleinem Sprung am Ende und dann noch (sieht sehr nice aus) ein ähnliches Ding, wie der auf dem FR mit dem Gap nach dem Sprung. Nur mit 2 Sprüngen und wesentlich grösser.
Bilder machen ging leider nicht, weil ich keine Kamera dabei hatte. Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende. Mit Worten lässt es sich natürlich schwer erklären 
Der neue DH sieht ja aber mal heftig aus. Extremst verblockt und teils Steilstücke. Bin mal gespannt, was an dem noch passiert und wie der später fahrbar ist. War zumindest zu Fuss schon fast schwer zu begehen 
Seilbahn/Personal war mal bei uns wieder keinerlei Problem. Alle sehr nett und, trotzdem einige Biker da waren, absolut angemessene Wartezeiten unter 5 Minuten. Auch der Umgang mit den Bikes war vollkommen i.O. Nur so am Rande für die Meckerer und Besorgten hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taggecko77 (14. September 2009)

ich war das ganze WE in braunlage un habe mir gestern mein schlüsselbein in 3 teile zerhauen  ich bin dann gleich nach bad harzburg ins krankenhaus gefahre um genaueres zu erfahren. dort würde mir gesagt, das die dort sa und so keine röntgenaufnahmen machen dürfen sondern nur in gosslar das krankenheaus die erlaubnis hat. da hatte ich dann die wahl nach gosslar zu fahren oder nach bremen und dort mich richtig untersuchen zu lassen. das letztetre habe ich dann auch gemacht. was ich hier mit sagen will, fals mal jemanden etwas passieren sollte, immer gleich nach gosslar fahren. das ist am we die einzigste anlaufstelle im harz zum röntgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nonem (14. September 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> ich war das ganze WE in braunlage un habe mir gestern mein schlüsselbein in 3 teile zerhauen  ich bin dann gleich nach bad harzburg ins krankenhaus gefahre um genaueres zu erfahren. dort würde mir gesagt, das die dort sa und so keine röntgenaufnahmen machen dürfen sondern nur in gosslar das krankenheaus die erlaubnis hat. da hatte ich dann die wahl nach gosslar zu fahren oder nach bremen und dort mich richtig untersuchen zu lassen. das letztetre habe ich dann auch gemacht. was ich hier mit sagen will, fals mal jemanden etwas passieren sollte, immer gleich nach gosslar fahren. das ist am we die einzigste anlaufstelle im harz zum röntgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


bist du der mit dem Torque mit der 40er Fox gewesen. Wo hast das denn genau hinbekommen. Hatte meins auch Ende Mai durch, schönes Theater. Lass dir bloß keinen Rucksack einreden, bei Mehrfachbruch auf OP bestehen, sonst wird das nix. Trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## micha2 (14. September 2009)

Hi,



Taggecko77 schrieb:


> immer gleich nach gosslar fahren. das ist am we die einzigste anlaufstelle im harz zum röntgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oder Herzberg oder Nordhausen.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Taggecko77 (14. September 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> bist du der mit dem Torque mit der 40er Fox gewesen. Wo hast das denn genau hinbekommen. Hatte meins auch Ende Mai durch, schönes Theater. Lass dir bloß keinen Rucksack einreden, bei Mehrfachbruch auf OP bestehen, sonst wird das nix. Trotzdem gute Besserung.



jop der bin ich. im fr nach dem roadgap im wald, die 1. steilkurve mit dem stein am ende. am stein ist mein vr zur seite weggerutscht und ich bin dann schön auf meine linke schulter gefallen, da wo son wurzelstumpf im boden ist. also ein volltreffer  op ist donnerstag früh. den rucksack muß ich bis dahin tragen. mußte bei dir auch ein stück oberschenkelknochen verpflanzt werden? muß bei mir wohl geschehen sagte der oberarzt zu mir heute. danke für die besserung


----------



## Taggecko77 (14. September 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da ich aus bremen komme wäre das genau die gegenrichtung, in die ich hinterher hin muß. aber gut zu wissen, vor allem für die jenigen, die aus der gegenrichtung kommen

gruß


----------



## micha2 (14. September 2009)

Hi,



Taggecko77 schrieb:


> da ich aus bremen komme wäre das genau die gegenrichtung, in die ich hinterher hin muß. aber gut zu wissen, vor allem für die jenigen, die aus der gegenrichtung kommen



Sooo gross ist der Umweg aber nicht, wenn du über Herzberg fährst. Von Bad Lauterberg bis zur Autobahn (Seesen) ist eine vierspurige Schnellstrasse.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Taggecko77 (14. September 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn man rund 240km fahren muß, kommt es auf die paar km auch nicht mehr an


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. September 2009)

Gute Besserung Maik, dann sehen wir uns wohl am 19.09. nicht oder komnste trotzdem rum?

greetz
Benni


----------



## Taggecko77 (14. September 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Maik, dann sehen wir uns wohl am 19.09. nicht oder komnste trotzdem rum?
> 
> greetz
> Benni



danke ich muß leider von donnerstag bis montag im krankenhaus bleiben  buddel für mich mit

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (14. September 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> ich war das ganze WE in braunlage un habe mir gestern mein schlüsselbein in 3 teile zerhauen  ich bin dann gleich nach bad harzburg ins krankenhaus gefahre um genaueres zu erfahren. dort würde mir gesagt, das die dort sa und so keine röntgenaufnahmen machen dürfen sondern nur in *gosslar* das krankenheaus die erlaubnis hat. da hatte ich dann die wahl nach *gosslar* zu fahren oder nach bremen und dort mich richtig untersuchen zu lassen. das letztetre habe ich dann auch gemacht. was ich hier mit sagen will, fals mal jemanden etwas passieren sollte, immer gleich nach *gosslar* fahren. das ist am we die einzigste anlaufstelle im harz zum röntgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle. 

(Es heißt übrigens Go*s*lar mit einem *S*)


----------



## Resendisback (14. September 2009)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle.
> 
> (Es heißt übrigens Go*s*lar mit einem *S*)



Ahhh, da meldet sich ein stiller Mitleser 




Taggecko77 schrieb:


> will mich eigentlich nur vorm buddeln drücken..



Jetzt wünsche ich Dir mal GUTE BESSERUNG Maik! 
Mal sehen wer der nächste ist... final destination style hier


----------



## zweirad-busche (14. September 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> ich war das ganze WE in braunlage un habe mir gestern mein schlüsselbein in 3 teile zerhauen  ich bin dann gleich nach bad harzburg ins krankenhaus gefahre um genaueres zu erfahren. dort würde mir gesagt, das die dort sa und so keine röntgenaufnahmen machen dürfen sondern nur in gosslar das krankenheaus die erlaubnis hat. da hatte ich dann die wahl nach gosslar zu fahren oder nach bremen und dort mich richtig untersuchen zu lassen. das letztetre habe ich dann auch gemacht. was ich hier mit sagen will, fals mal jemanden etwas passieren sollte, immer gleich nach gosslar fahren. das ist am we die einzigste anlaufstelle im harz zum röntgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hallo Maik,
wenn ich Dich schon mal ohne Service fahren lasse.
Schade für Samstag.

Gute Besserung vom ZWEIRAD BUSCHE Team


----------



## CrossNikX (14. September 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> ich war das ganze WE in braunlage un habe mir gestern mein schlüsselbein in 3 teile zerhauen  ich bin dann gleich nach bad harzburg ins krankenhaus gefahre um genaueres zu erfahren. dort würde mir gesagt, das die dort sa und so keine röntgenaufnahmen machen dürfen sondern nur in gosslar das krankenheaus die erlaubnis hat. da hatte ich dann die wahl nach gosslar zu fahren oder nach bremen und dort mich richtig untersuchen zu lassen. das letztetre habe ich dann auch gemacht. was ich hier mit sagen will, fals mal jemanden etwas passieren sollte, immer gleich nach gosslar fahren. das ist am we die einzigste anlaufstelle im harz zum röntgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Erstmal gute Besserung!

Das Krankenhaus Goslar (ein S!) heißt alle Crash-Biker vom Wurmberg herzlich willkommen. Es ist immer "Bau"Tag der offenen Tür!!

fürs Navi >> Kösliner Str. 12 , 38640 Goslar

Bei Vorlage einer Seilbahn-Tageskarte gibts eine Infusion umsonst!

Lets rock!


----------



## Taggecko77 (14. September 2009)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle.
> 
> (Es heißt übrigens Go*s*lar mit einem *S*)



okok, ein s Gosla!! merke ich mir 

danke @ all für die gute besserung, wird bestimmt ihre wirkung zeigen 

grüße aus bremen


----------



## ohneworte (14. September 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> okok, ein s Gosla!! merke ich mir
> 
> danke @ all für die gute besserung, wird bestimmt ihre wirkung zeigen
> 
> grüße aus bremen



Hi Maik,

von mir aus der Nachbarschaft auch noch Gute Besserung!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herb (15. September 2009)

Nachdem ich nun am WE mit Freunden in Braunlage war, darf ich ja jetzt auch wieder mitreden.... nee Spaß beiseite.
Habe gestern am BMO Tresen in Berlin schon von einem Rennen im Oktober gehört oder ist das nur ein Gerücht? 
Wird in der Richtung überhaupt schon was angedacht (Downhill Race Track ?)
Das wäre ja übrigens eine der wirkungsvollsten Maßnahmen um Strecken richtig einzufahren.

Wünsche auch gute Besserung.


----------



## downhillsau (15. September 2009)

Hi Maik!

Da haben wir uns noch hinterm Gap so lange unterhalten...und dann sowas.Na  ja,wird schon wieder.Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall jute Besserung.
Jetz wird mir och klar,warum ich dich später nich mehr gesehn hab

Grüße vom Arschi


----------



## ILJA (15. September 2009)

Wernigerode hat übrigens auch nen Krankenhaus, und da ist man mindestens 10min schneller als in Braunlage...allerdings wäre sonst BadHarzburg immer noch die schnellste Wahl! (merkwürdig warum die in nem Kurort mit hohem Rentner Anteil keine Erinnerungsfotos am Wochenende machen^^)


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (16. September 2009)

Hi,

am Wochenende wird ja im Park gebaut, soviel ich hier gelesen habe...
Ist der Park dann trotzdem geöffnet? Kann man alle Strecken befahren oder sind welche geschlossen. Weiß das jemand?


----------



## nonem (16. September 2009)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am Wochenende wird ja im Park gebaut, soviel ich hier gelesen habe...
> Ist der Park dann trotzdem geöffnet? Kann man alle Strecken befahren oder sind welche geschlossen. Weiß das jemand?


Das würde mich auch interessieren, wollten auch für 1 Tag nach Braunlage fahren, wird wohl Sonntag besser sein, oder. Wetter soll ja top werden.


----------



## FreefallRLC (16. September 2009)

Es wurde bisher nicht gesagt, denke deshalb es wird auch Samstag offen sein. Aber nicht sicher. 
Sonntag ist dann aber ganz normaler Tag.


----------



## chakamoto (16. September 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> ich war das ganze WE in braunlage un habe mir gestern mein schlüsselbein in 3 teile zerhauen  ich bin dann gleich nach bad harzburg ins krankenhaus gefahre um genaueres zu erfahren. dort würde mir gesagt, das die dort sa und so keine röntgenaufnahmen machen dürfen sondern nur in gosslar das krankenheaus die erlaubnis hat. da hatte ich dann die wahl nach gosslar zu fahren oder nach bremen und dort mich richtig untersuchen zu lassen. das letztetre habe ich dann auch gemacht. was ich hier mit sagen will, fals mal jemanden etwas passieren sollte, immer gleich nach gosslar fahren. das ist am we die einzigste anlaufstelle im harz zum röntgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Danke für den Tipp und gute Besserung!


----------



## bAd_taSte (16. September 2009)

Moin Luete,

da ich heute das erste mal in Braunlage war, will doch mel eben meine EindrÃ¼cke des Tages festhalten.
Ich war mit zwei Kumpels da und wir haben uns jeder ne Studenten-Vierstunden-Karte fÃ¼r 18,5 â¬ geholt (davon 4â¬ Pfand fÃ¼r die Karte).
Die Fahrt nach oben dauert etwa 20 Minuten, also etwas mehr als zwei Ewigkeiten, zwischendurch sieht die Strecke echt flach aus. Aber der Schein trÃ¼gt im GroÃen und Ganzen, aber dazu spÃ¤ter mehr.

Oben angekommen haben wir uns erstmal umgeschaut, es fehlt zwar die Beschilderung aber trotz des heftigen Nebels konnten wir den Start von der Kabine aus schon sehen und sind dann da auch mal hin. Wir hatten uns fÃ¼r den DH entschieden (hoffetnlich war das auch der DH...) und sind den ganzen Tag nur diese Strecke gefahren.

Die Strecke ist sehr vielfÃ¤ltig, was die AnsprÃ¼che angeht, also Langeweile kam da erstmal nicht auf.
Es beginnt auf fluffigem Waldboden mit leichten Stein-, Stumpen- und Wurzelapplikationen mit mehr als ausreichendem GefÃ¤lle, die mit ein wenig MatschlÃ¶chern dekoriert sind. Zwischendrin ist mal ein kleiner Sprung oder kleienr Drop, die sich gut fahren lassen. Bei dem einen oder anderen musste man sich die Anfahrt nochmal anschauen, damit man auch die richtige Linie auf das Hindernis zu wÃ¤hlt.

Dann gibts einen Abschnitt, der Ã¼ber HolzbrÃ¼cken mit Steineinlagen fÃ¼hrt, und der ist da schon etwas haariger, da man hier gut nach der Linie gucken muss, sonst schlÃ¤gts krass durch. Sind aber alle ohne Snakebites durchgekommen. Es gibt auhc hier wieder einige SchlÃ¼sselstellen, die man sich anschauen sollte, damit man genug Geschwindigkeit fÃ¼r die jeeils nÃ¤chsten Hinernisse mitnimmt.

Das letzte StÃ¼ck ist dann kaum noch steil, aber mit der richtigen Linienwahl und offenen Bremsen muss man kaum treten. Hier Ã¼berwiegen dann weicher Waldboden mit Wurzeln, die einen ganz schÃ¶n ausbremsen kÃ¶nnen, wenn man zu langsam wird. Dazu noch das eine oder andere Matschloch, welches auf die richtige Art und Weise genommen werden will.

Insgesamt gibts da keine groÃen SprÃ¼nge, aber jedoch knifflig platzierte SprÃ¼nge, so dass man da schon nicht ganz so leicht drÃ¼ber kommt. Aber alls von der GrÃ¶Ãe her sichere Dinger, nichts wo man minutenlange Airtime genieÃen kann.

Das Personal war freundlich, und der Umgang mit den Bikes war auch ok. Wie es bei grÃ¶Ãerem Andrang mit dem Biketransport aussieht, wissen wir nicht, da wir im GroÃen und Ganzen nur zu dritt auf der Strecke waren.

Alles in Allem werden wir bei nÃ¤chster Gelegenheit wieder hinfahren, wobei dann ein ganzer Tag eingeplant ist.

Greetz


----------



## Deppe (16. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Biker,

unsere gÃ¼nstigen Ferienwohnungen liegen 10 lockere Bikeminuten (1,5 km bergab) von der Talstation der Wurmberseilbahn entfernt und glÃ¤nzen durch eine abschlieÃbare Garage zum Unterstellen der Bikes sowie Waschmaschienen- und Trocknerbenutzung auf Anfrage. Beide Wohnungen sind mit einer kleinen KÃ¼che ausgestattet. Bilder kÃ¶nnen im Benutzeralbum angesehen werden.

Die Preise betragen fÃ¼r die 36qm Wohnung mit zwei SchlafplÃ¤tzen fÃ¼r zwei Personen 28,50â¬ pro Tag plus 2,20â¬ Kurtaxe pro Person pro Tag.
Die 58qm Wohnung mit 4 SchlafplÃ¤tzen kostet fÃ¼r zwei Personen 33,50â¬ pro Tag plus 5â¬ pro weiterer Person pro Tag. Auch hier werden pro Tag pro Person 2,20â¬ Kurtaxe fÃ¤llig.
Die Kurtaxe kann direkt bei der Vermieterin bezahlt werden.

Zu Erreichen sind wir bevorzugt unter der Telefonnummer: 05520/465
Gerne auch zur kurzfristigen Anreise.

Bilder und weitere Details:
http://www.braunlage.net/index.php?option=com_jomres&task=viewproperty&Itemid=160&property_uid=158
Wegbeschreibung zur Talstation der Wurmbergseilbahn:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Lauterberger+Stra%C3%9Fe+36&daddr=Am+Amtsweg+5&hl=de&gl=de&mra=ls&dirflg=w&sll=51.731281,10.610733&sspn=0.211787,0.617294&g=braunlage&ie=UTF8&ll=51.722881,10.655193&spn=0.052956,0.154324&z=13
 
Viel SpaÃ beim Biken am schÃ¶nen Wurmberg wÃ¼nscht

Helga Deppe
LauterbergerstraÃe 36
38700 Braunlage
05520/465

​


----------



## hülemüll (16. September 2009)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am Wochenende wird ja im Park gebaut, soviel ich hier gelesen habe...
> Ist der Park dann trotzdem geöffnet? Kann man alle Strecken befahren oder sind welche geschlossen. Weiß das jemand?



so richtig beantwortet wurde die frage von rumpelheinzchen noch nicht. kann niemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (16. September 2009)

herb schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun am WE mit Freunden in Braunlage war, darf ich ja jetzt auch wieder mitreden.... nee Spaß beiseite.
> Habe gestern am BMO Tresen in Berlin schon von einem Rennen im Oktober gehört oder ist das nur ein Gerücht?
> Wird in der Richtung überhaupt schon was angedacht (Downhill Race Track ?)
> Das wäre ja übrigens eine der wirkungsvollsten Maßnahmen um Strecken richtig einzufahren.
> ...



Es findet ein BROCKEN-ROCKEN Freeride Race am 18.10.2009 im Bikepark Braunlage statt, geplant vom Brocken-Rocker checkb 

Schön das der Park sogar schon bis nach Berlin an den Tresen von BMO weit reicht! 

Strecken werden wohl sehr wahrscheinlich weiterhinn geöffnet sein,
da andere Arbeiten innerhalb der offiziellen Strecken bis jetzt auch
während der Fahrzeiten gemacht wurden. Wurden halt zwischenzeitlich
die jeweiligen Teilstücke gesperrt. Aber ich meine, wenn wird eh nur 
an den neuen Strecken gebastelt (?).


----------



## burn (16. September 2009)

Ruft doch einfach mal bei der Seilbahn an, die sollten ja evtl. wissen was Sache ist.


----------



## zweirad-busche (16. September 2009)

Hallo Biker,

alle freigegebenen Strecken sind bis mindestens Ende Oktober  also auch am Samstag befahrbar.
Es wird nur an noch nicht fertigen Strecken gebaut.

Samstag von 10-16 Uhr findet bei uns eine Gebraucht Fahrrad Börse statt.
Wer ein Bike verkaufen möchte  mitbringen.
Wer ein Bike kaufen möchte  kommen.
4,50  Standgebühr bekommt der Kinderschutzbund für die Unterstützung.

Der Wurmberger Imbiss bietet Sa u. So. einen Bikerteller (1 Bratwurst, 1 Steak mit Salat) für nur 3,99 .

Im Anschluss an den Bau mit den Bikern findet die Bikerparty statt. Es sind alle Biker natürlich herzlich willkommen.

Alle die Samstag am Bau mitelfen, bekommen  ein Essen, Trinken, 1 Seilbahn Tageskarte und noch einige kleine Präsente - als Dank  kostenlos.

Wir freuen uns auf Euer Kommen  Peter Busche


----------



## checkb (17. September 2009)

> Es findet ein BROCKEN-ROCKEN Freeride Race am 18.10.2009 im Bikepark Braunlage statt, geplant vom Brocken-Rocker checkb



Korrekt.  Mehr Infos gibt es ab 26.09. im IBC. Wir sind gerade in der Endphase der Planung und tüffeln an den Details rum.

checkb

Genehmigung liegt vor.


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. September 2009)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Moin Luete,
> 
> da ich heute das erste mal in Braunlage war, will doch mel eben meine Eindrücke des Tages festhalten.
> Ich war mit zwei Kumpels da und wir haben uns jeder ne Studenten-Vierstunden-Karte für 18,5  geholt (davon 4 Pfand für die Karte).
> ...



Gutes, positives Review 
Aber ihr wart die ganze Zeit nur auf dem DH unterwegs? Gar nicht den FR oder neuen Singletrail?


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. September 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Es findet ein BROCKEN-ROCKEN Freeride Race am 18.10.2009 im Bikepark Braunlage statt, geplant vom Brocken-Rocker checkb
> 
> Schön das der Park sogar schon bis nach Berlin an den Tresen von BMO weit reicht!
> 
> ...



Weiss auch nicht genau. Als wir letzten Samstag da waren waren einige Wurzeln, Steine etc mit Farbe markiert worden. Wir hatten gedacht dass das vielleicht Stellen sind, dei beim Bautag bearbeitet werden sollen? Die meissten davon waren auf dem alten DH.


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. September 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> alle freigegebenen Strecken sind bis mindestens Ende Oktober  also auch am Samstag befahrbar.
> Es wird nur an noch nicht fertigen Strecken gebaut.
> ...



Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Huckster82 (17. September 2009)

He grüsst euch also wir werden nächste Woche für 4 Tage mal nach Braunlage kommen wollten auch mal Hahneklee usw. abchecken vieleicht trifft man sich ja dort mal....


----------



## Huckster82 (17. September 2009)

Deppe schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Biker,
> 
> unsere günstigen Ferienwohnungen liegen 10 lockere Bikeminuten (1,5 km bergab) von der Talstation der Wurmberseilbahn entfernt und glänzen durch eine abschließbare Garage zum Unterstellen der Bikes sowie Waschmaschienen- und Trocknerbenutzung auf Anfrage. Beide Wohnungen sind mit einer kleinen Küche ausgestattet. Bilder können im Benutzeralbum angesehen werden.
> 
> ...


Na toll das hätten wir eher lesen müssen jetzt haben wir ne Wohnung aufm Schlesierweg gefunden..mist naja das nächste mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (17. September 2009)

Wer kommt aus Hannover nach Braunlage ... ?


----------



## zweirad-busche (17. September 2009)

Hallo Biker,

denkt daran
Den Bikeparx Flyer bei uns abholen und gestaffelt bis zu 20% mit der darin enthalten Bonuskarte in Schulenberg, Hahnenklee und Braunlage kassieren.

Ihr kennt doch den neuen Bikeparx Flyer - oder?

Peter Busche


----------



## dirkr (17. September 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch den neuen Bikeparx Flyer - oder?
> 
> Peter Busche



NEIN,

wo finde ich den?


----------



## hülemüll (17. September 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Wer kommt aus Hannover nach Braunlage ... ?



wir! zwei aus hamburg, zwei aus hannover. wir kennen uns vom grabweg...


----------



## FreefallRLC (17. September 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> NEIN,
> 
> wo finde ich den?



Ist mir auch neu. Den gibt´s bei Euch im Laden? Ist das ne Art Bonuskarte für die 3 Parks? Oder wie funzt das?


----------



## zweirad-busche (17. September 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Ist mir auch neu. Den gibt´s bei Euch im Laden? Ist das ne Art Bonuskarte für die 3 Parks? Oder wie funzt das?



Ja, bei uns im Laden und in der Seilbahn.
Es sollte ihn auch in Hahnenklee und Schulenberg geben.

Bei Nutzung der 3 Parks an 3 aufeinander folgenden Tagen bekommt Ihr gestaffelte Preisnachlässe für den darauffolgenden Tag.
Es wird für die Nutzung des 2. Parks 10% bzw. 20% für den 3. Park gewährt.
Bonuskarte einfach abstempeln lassen.

 Peter Busche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (17. September 2009)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Na toll das hätten wir eher lesen müssen jetzt haben wir ne Wohnung aufm Schlesierweg gefunden..mist naja das nächste mal...



Ahh, bitter! Am anderen Ende der Stadt, naja gut.. immerhinn noch
innerhalb Braunlage


----------



## Huckster82 (18. September 2009)

Die meisten Zimmer oder Ferienwohnungen waren leider schon weg aber egal Bikes aufs Auto und los gehts...is das weit weg zum Wurmberg von der Schlesierstrasse?


----------



## FreefallRLC (18. September 2009)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Die meisten Zimmer oder Ferienwohnungen waren leider schon weg aber egal Bikes aufs Auto und los gehts...is das weit weg zum Wurmberg von der Schlesierstrasse?



Google Maps sagt genau 1.7 km. Aber, mit nem Bike, ein Katzensprung


----------



## bAd_taSte (18. September 2009)

@FreefallRLC

Moin,

ja, wir waren nur auf dem DH unterwegs, die vier Stunden haben da nicht für mehr gelangt. Ich fahre lieber eine Strecke mehrfach, als viele Strecken nur einmal.
Das nächste Mal sind die anderen Strecken dran 

Greetz


----------



## blechfisch (18. September 2009)

...Apropos "andere Strecken"...Gibt es denn irgendwelche Zeitprognosen zur Fertigstellung der neuen Strecken? Wie weit sind denn die Arbeiten bisher vorran gekommen? Das neue Starttürmchen steht ja schon und die ersten Meter sehen ja auch schon "fahrbar" aus...


----------



## FreefallRLC (18. September 2009)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> @FreefallRLC
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...



Ic. Ich probiert, wenn ich wo neu bin, eigentlich immer schon alles durch. ^^ Zum richtig kennenlernen ist es natürlich schon gut, wenn man sich dann auf eine Strecke konzentriert.
Den FR musste dann aber auch irgendwann mal antesten. Insbesondere im Unteren und Mittel Teil finde ich den schöner zu fahren als den DH. Besserer flow.


----------



## namroN (18. September 2009)

Der FR is ja auch wesentlich verspielter  dafür is man im DH teils wieder schneller unterwegs. Spass machen auf jeden fall beide Strecken und der Singletrail wird bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, sind ihn ja nur 1x am 23.08. gefahren und am Sonntag nach dem Bau schauen wir mal weiter


----------



## herb (18. September 2009)

Kann aus eigener Erfahrung Cedrik's Haus empfehlen. Sehr nette Familie!


----------



## Resendisback (18. September 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Der FR is ja auch wesentlich verspielter  dafür is man im DH teils wieder schneller unterwegs. Spass machen auf jeden fall beide Strecken und der Singletrail wird bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, sind ihn ja nur 1x am 23.08. gefahren und am Sonntag nach dem Bau schauen wir mal weiter



Naaa, sind schon 3,5-4 Kilometer..


----------



## namroN (18. September 2009)

Das war nun eher auf die Geschwindigkeit bezogen, im DH kann man mehr laufen lassen als im FR, zumindest im oberen Teil  So nun aber bis morgen 9:30 an der Talstation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (19. September 2009)

BIN DANN QUASI AUF DEM WEG ... und denkt dran, Abends is big Feier und am Sonntag big BIKING ... sprecht mich an, sollte ich euch nicht erkennen - ich danke es euch 

Ich im Übrigen, bin der mit den langen Haaren (Locken).

Hinrich FUCHSI die Frisur ;-)


----------



## Huckster82 (19. September 2009)

Also man sieht sich dann nächste Woche braucht ihr dann auch noch Hilfe zum bauen?Wir packen gerne mit an...


----------



## Resendisback (19. September 2009)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Also man sieht sich dann nächste Woche braucht ihr dann auch noch Hilfe zum bauen?Wir packen gerne mit an...



Bist wohl leider bisschen spät dran


----------



## stephan- (19. September 2009)

So, war nun heute da.

Fest steht erstmal, dass die Strecke materialmordend hoch 10 ist. 
Bei Leuten von hier, die gestern und heute da waren gingen drauf:
- Eine Boxxer Worldcup
- Ein Sunn Radical Hinterbau, ausgeschlagen(?)
- Zwei-Vier(?) Felgen insgesamt
- Zwei Schaltwerke
- Eine Pedale
- Eine Achse vom Hinterbau des BB7


Ansonsten, mal kurzgefasst: Super geil! Total spaÃige Strecken, der DH macht richtig Laune, die befÃ¼rchteten TretstÃ¼cke sind doch Ã¼berschaubar und lassen sich gut fahren, wenn man den Schwung mitnimmt. Absolut spaÃiges Gebolze mit den ganzen Steinen und Wurzeln. Der FR macht auch viel Laune. Allgemein sehr gut finde ich den fluffigen Waldboden.

Transport war super, einmal mussten wir ~5min. auf die RÃ¤der warten, sonst waren sie annÃ¤hernd sofort da. Kratzer/BeschÃ¤digungen vom Lift waren keine sichtbar. 
Personal sehr freundlich, habe oben auch noch Werkzeug erhalten.

Dann muss ich mich - nachdem ich nun selbst vor Ort war - nochmal ausdrÃ¼cklich fÃ¼r meinen unhÃ¶flichen, Ã¼bertriebenen Post bezÃ¼glich Zweirad Busche entschuldigen. Ein super Laden mit freundlichen, hilfsbereiten Menschen. Da kÃ¶nnen sich einige Miesmuffel aus anderen LÃ¤den gerne mal eine Scheibe abschneiden! Das Gewinde meiner Hinterbauachse war hinÃ¼ber, wir bekamen einen Gewindeschneider und auch andere Schrauben zum ausprobieren, was aber leider nicht geklappt hat. Auf jedenfall ein netter Service dort!

Liftpreise sind - gerade fÃ¼r Studenten - voll okay, 17â¬ fÃ¼r eine Tageskarte ist ein echt guter Preis muss ich sagen, vorallem fÃ¼r die vielen HÃ¶henmeter und die lange Strecke die man geboten bekommt - sowas ist in den anderen Parks eher selten, siehe Schube/Winterberg.

FÃ¼r mich steht fest, dass ich auf jedenfall oft da sein werde - ein sehr guter Park, obwohl er noch in den StartlÃ¶chern steht. Weiter so, Jungs!


----------



## FreefallRLC (19. September 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> So, war nun heute da.
> 
> Fest steht erstmal, dass die Strecke materialmordend hoch 10 ist.
> Bei Leuten von hier, die gestern und heute da waren gingen drauf:
> ...



Alter Schwede; wie habt Ihr denn das geschafft?!


----------



## Schildi (19. September 2009)

racing is live


ach so suche boxxer standrohr


----------



## casimodo (19. September 2009)

also bitte stephan,
meine felge is nicht kaputt, die hat lediglich ein paar neue beulen bekommen. die aus portes du soleil fühlten sich so einsam.
das schaltwerk, ja. das war auch schon über ein jahr alt, da war die lebensdauer des plastekäfigs einfach abgelaufen, zu viel uv strahlung 

...leute. gut gebaut. freu mich auf den neuen dh. ein sorry an den bautrupp von heute. wir hätten gerne geholfen, waren aber einfach zu heiß aufs runterfahren. maybe next time...bis bald


----------



## el Lingo (19. September 2009)

Vielleicht noch ein bisschen an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten, dann geht auch nicht so viel kaputt. Wundert mich doch etwas...


----------



## FreefallRLC (19. September 2009)

So, der erste Bautag im Bikepark Braunlage ist vorbei und bin wieder zuhause.
Hat auf jeden Fall viel Spass gemacht und sich in vieler Weise gelohnt. War auch mal toll die Leute alle kennen zu lernen, die man sonst nur aus dem Forum kennt oder, mit Fullface Helm auf, eh nicht erkennt 
Zum Schluss gab es noch ein nettes Beisammensein mit gegrilltem und Getränken  
Erst mal an alle, die sich fragen wie weit es mit den Strecken ist: schon überraschend weit! Auf dem neuen DH ist, ab dem Sprungschanzenhang, sehr viel passiert und eigentlich schon fahrbar. Muss halt nur noch eingefahren werden. Das erste Stück dürfte einen netten flow haben, mit Steinen und kleinen Hüpfern drin, danach geht es in ein etwas felsiges Stück mit Sprüngen und einem coolen, langen Shore. Im oberen Bereich haben wir heute viel Arbeit geleistet, alles freigebuddelt und etwas vorweg-geshaped. Alle, die dachten dass der bishereige DH zu einfach ist, können beruhigt sein. Der neue ist, im oberen teil, ganz schön brutal. Sehr felsig und extrem steil. 
Hier ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Tag: (sorry wegend er Quali. Handy pics und teils hat der AF nicht so gut funktioniert )


 




 




 




 
Hier sieht man den Drop im oberen Teil. Recht heftiges Teil. Ungefähr hüfthoch...


 




 




 


Freunde von Steinfeldern kommen auf jeden Fall auf Ihre Kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casimodo (19. September 2009)

...vorsicht bitte mit pauschalurteilen über die fahrtechnik anderer leute. manche menschen haben andere reisegeschwindigkeiten und da geht etwas mehr kaputt. felgen sind bei 1,2 -1,5 bar nunmal verschleißteile und es hat auch seinen grund warum die 2010 sram x.9 shortcage schaltwerke wieder einen alukäfig haben. 

das ist kein persönlicher angriff oder sonstiges in deine richtung. bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber das nächste mal bitte kein gefährliches halbwissen verbreiten. danke.

...so long


----------



## Schildi (19. September 2009)

zudem geht die milchmädchen rechnung 
fahr langsam und sauber = dein zeug geht langsamer karputt 
nich immer auf 

und der casimodo ist einer der fahrtechnicker vor dem herren

und wenn ich nix schotten will kann ich auch cc oder rennrad fahren


achso super geil gebaut top jungs weiter so


----------



## stephan- (19. September 2009)

casimodo schrieb:


> also bitte stephan,
> meine felge is nicht kaputt, die hat lediglich ein paar neue beulen bekommen. die aus portes du soleil fühlten sich so einsam.
> das schaltwerk, ja. das war auch schon über ein jahr alt, da war die lebensdauer des plastekäfigs einfach abgelaufen, zu viel uv strahlung



Joschi ist Schuld, der meinte es seien so viele Felgen "kaputt". Außerdem muss man in Foren immer übertreiben um mögligst viel Eindruck zu schinden, ist doch kein Geheimnis


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. September 2009)

Wart mal ab bis ihr den neuen DH fahren könnt jedenfalls im oberen Teil, der ist definitiv Materialschrotender.

Die Felsen sind schon hammer tief und später wirds richtig steil.
Fotos vom ersten Stück lade ich morgen in mein Album hoch.

Beim mittleren Stück nach dem Schanzenauslauf, haben wir noch Aufprallmatten angebracht, der Teil ist echt gut geworden, wird auf jedenfall Spaßig.

I oberen Teil werden sich bestimmt einige die Zähne aus beißen um da ne gute schnelle Line zu finden, im mom wäre eher der Weg das Ziel als die Zeit.
Aber muss sich ja erst einfahren und noch etwas Feinarbeit gemacht werden.

War sonst nen schöner Tag mit ungefähr knapp über 20 Leuten aus dem IBC


----------



## Bogeyman (20. September 2009)

Ich halte mich dann mal kurz  Sehr cooler Tag!
http://picasaweb.google.com/cd1elz/BautagAmErstenStueckDesDHRaceTracksInBraunlage#


----------



## Huckster82 (20. September 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Bist wohl leider bisschen spät dran


Wiso seit ihr nächste Woche schon fertsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (20. September 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Ich halte mich dann mal kurz  Sehr cooler Tag!
> http://picasaweb.google.com/cd1elz/BautagAmErstenStueckDesDHRaceTracksInBraunlage#


Auch gute Bilder. Auf Bild 10 kann man sogar ganz gut sehen, wie sacksteil es da ist. Bin mal gespannt wie/ob man da runter kommt haha


----------



## dex92 (20. September 2009)

Sieht schon ziemlich herrlich aus.Würd sagen saubere Arbeit.Und sowieso coole Aktion.Nicht jeder Park kann von sich behaupten das irgendwelche Biker und Forumfreunde mit einbezogen wurden.Gibt es weitere Aktionen?
Und ein paar Pics von den neuen Shores wären toll.
Peace!


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. September 2009)

Nen Foto vom Betreiber der Seilbahn HP vorm Baubeginn






Zitat von der Seilbahn Homepage


> Samstag, 19.09.2009, 09:13 Uhr | Vielen Dank an die Helferlein im Bikepark!
> 
> Eine tolle Aktion, die hier initiiert wurde!! Am heutigen Samstag ist eine große Anzahl von z. T. weit angereisten Freunden aus der Bikerszene gestartet, um bei den noch notwendigen Baumaßnahmen im Bikepark mitzuhelfen. Diesen Jungs möchten wir ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön für ihre Hilfe aussprechen, echt super! Wir hoffen, daß sie dafür heute Abend bei schönem Wetter auch eine muntere "Afterwork-Party" hier bei uns an der Talstation, gesponsert auch durch Fahrrad Busche, dem Imbiss Downhill-Eck und der Baufirma SelmaStar feiern werden. Sie haben diese Feier und das eine oder andere kleine Geschenk sicher verdient. Nochmals vielen Dank an Euch!!



Und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Bautag
http://www.ishots.cc/frorider-ben84/Bautag_Wurmberg_/


----------



## Kaprado (20. September 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder heil zu Hause angekommen.

Mein Fazit ist recht durchwachsen aber ansich positiv. Was mich anfangs gestört hat war die fehlende Ausschilderung. Ich kam oben an und fühlte mich irgendwie verloren. Da sollte man mal etwas tun, Behelfsmäßig kann man da mal ein paar A4 Blätter ausdrucken und die in Klarsichtfolien stecken... das hält solange bis es mal eine farbige Markierung gibt.

Die DH Strecke ist nett gemacht. im unteren Teil für mich als Hardtailfahrer aber extrem nervig durch die vielen ewig langen Wurzelpassagen.

Die Freeride Strecke ist bis zum Roadgap spitze danach im Wald wirds etwas lahm und extrem schlammig, daß möchte ich ja mal gern sehen wenn es mal regnet, da wird man wohl im Morast versinken. :/ 

War aber alles in allem ein schöner Tag und ich komme gern wieder.


PS: Ich hab heute mit dem Typen aus Zweirad Busche gequatscht wegen der Schlauchwechselgeschichte. War wohl noch keiner da... find ich eigenartig. Ich hab vorne Schnellspanner, da wechsel ich den Schlauch in 3 Minuten.  Nächstes mal...


----------



## Brainstrom (20. September 2009)

Ich freu mich ganz besonders drauf wenn die neuen noth shores neben dem Single trail fertig ist sieht jetzt schon echt super aus und im ganzen find ich den bkepark sowieso total krass geil xD der Race track sieht total geil aus mit den fetten Steinen, aber leider nichts fÃ¼r mich wollte auch mal fragen obs nochmal son Bautag gibt weil wÃ¼rde echt gern mithelfen !? 

Ps: Wollt mich nochml an den einen Nicolai fahrer entschuldigen der an diesem Freitag oben war hab ihn den weg abgeschnitten so wies mir erzÃ¤hlt wurde, hab dich leider nihct gesehen sonst hÃ¤tte ich gebremst, tut mir echt leid !   Und an fahrrad busche wollt ich nochmal sagen das richtig gut drauf sind  nur fÃ¼r schlauch und mantel wechseln 7.40 â¬ zu verlangen ist ein bissel happich....


----------



## Kaprado (20. September 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> BIN DANN QUASI AUF DEM WEG ... und denkt dran, Abends is big Feier und am Sonntag big BIKING ... sprecht mich an, sollte ich euch nicht erkennen - ich danke es euch
> 
> Ich im Übrigen, bin der mit den langen Haaren (Locken).
> 
> Hinrich FUCHSI die Frisur ;-)




Das hatte ich gelesen aber nicht auf den Nickname geschaut. Deshalb habe ich dich heute in der Gondel auf das Forum angesprochen.


----------



## JanikF. (20. September 2009)

Brainstrom schrieb:


> nur für schlauch und mantel wechseln 7.40  zu verlangen ist ein bissel happich....



für den der es nicht selber kann sind 7,40 Euro aufjedenfall noch ein guter Kurs 

Bilder sehen ganz nett aus, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Huckster82 (20. September 2009)

7,40 fürs wechseln  hehe oh man kannst du das ni selber machen also wenn man in so nen Park macht muss man doch ausgerüstet sein...oder wenigstens den Plan haben wie man so was macht... in manchen Läden gibts das kostenlos oder nen paar cent in de Kaffeetasse....


----------



## burn (20. September 2009)

Oh nein nicht schon wieder dieses Thema... Das wurde hier schon lang und breit diskutiert. Will und kann hier keiner mehr hoeren!


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. September 2009)

Mein Gott, ja. Hört endlich auch mit dem Gemoser wegen zu teurem Schlauchwechsel. Der Preis von Busche ist, Material und Stundenlohn betrachtet, in Ordnung. Und irgendwovon muss der Laden ja auch leben. Können ja nicht alles verschenken!
Wem das alles zu teuer ist, könnte sich vielleicht einfach nen Schlauch und  nen Reifenheber mitnehmen. Oder können diese tollen Biker alle selbst keinen Schlach wechslen? Vielleicht hat deshalb noch keiner diese 5 Minuten Wette angenommen 
Luft gibt es bei Busche dann umsonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (20. September 2009)

Noch sind bei uns alle Reifen da.. 
Will wohl keiner versuchen, wo sind denn die ganzen 
Schreihälse auf einmal hinn ?


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Noch sind bei uns alle Reifen da..
> Will wohl keiner versuchen, wo sind denn die ganzen
> Schreihälse auf einmal hinn ?



Moin Patrick,

Chef und Chefin wieder heil im Harz angekommen?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Huckster82 (21. September 2009)

Wollt mal fragen ob der Park überhaupt auf hat nächste Woche hab irgendwo gelesen das Saisonschluss ist oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden...


----------



## nonem (21. September 2009)

Wie ist denn eigentlich die Linienwahl für den Racetrack bei der Skischanze vorgesehen, quert der Track den Auslauf oder wird unten rum bei der Rollerpiste gefahren. Da is es ja recht flach, oder?


----------



## burn (21. September 2009)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Wollt mal fragen ob der Park überhaupt auf hat nächste Woche hab irgendwo gelesen das Saisonschluss ist oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden...



Da hast du was falsch verstanden...


----------



## ILJA (21. September 2009)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Wollt mal fragen ob der Park überhaupt auf hat nächste Woche hab irgendwo gelesen das Saisonschluss ist oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden...



ich schätze mal solange da keine geschlossene schneedecke liegt werden sie wohl die Transportgestelle drinne lassen?!? Bestimmt lustig da bei gefrorenem Boden mal runter zu heizen...

Aber der neue DH...hui, kommt man da überhaupt zum Stillstand wenn man es denn will^^


----------



## FreefallRLC (21. September 2009)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Wollt mal fragen ob der Park überhaupt auf hat nächste Woche hab irgendwo gelesen das Saisonschluss ist oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden...



Auf ist mit Mitte/Ende Oktober, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## FreefallRLC (21. September 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> Aber der neue DH...hui, kommt man da überhaupt zum Stillstand wenn man es denn will^^



Der untere Teil, vom ersten Stück bis zur Sprungschanze, wird im Winter bestimmt auch ne geile Rodelpiste. Supersteil in den geplanten Anlieger rein und dann 2 Spünge. Ich glaub den probier ich im Winter echt mal mit ´m Schlitten


----------



## FreefallRLC (21. September 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eigentlich die Linienwahl für den Racetrack bei der Skischanze vorgesehen, quert der Track den Auslauf oder wird unten rum bei der Rollerpiste gefahren. Da is es ja recht flach, oder?


 Kommt unten an der Schanze raus. Dann 2 Sprünge (über diese Steinmauern) runter.  Dann quer über den Auslauf der Schanze, über einen kleinen Hügel. Danach geht es relativ grade, teils auch ganz bisschen bergauf, ein paar hundert Meter über ein aber sicherlich sehr schönes  und flowiges Stück mit Steinplatten und kleinen Hüpfern.
Später über den Weg und auf ein Feligeres Stück im Wald. Da ist auch dieser sehr lange Shore. Alles in allem hat der neue DH haber mehr Gefälle als ich erst befürchtet hatte. An einigen Stellen muss man sicherlich treten, ist aber nicht so wie  der Single Trail z.B. Schon durchgängig bergab, würd ich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taggecko77 (21. September 2009)

melde mich zusammengeschraubt zurück aus dem krankenhaus
kann leider erst nächste saisong wieder aufs bike
vor der op: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/472325
nach der op: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/472326

der bautag war ja ein erfolg, den berichten zu folge. saubere arbeit

gruß


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. September 2009)

Na dann mal gute Genesung


----------



## FreefallRLC (21. September 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> melde mich zusammengeschraubt zurück aus dem krankenhaus
> kann leider erst nächste saisong wieder aufs bike
> vor der op: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/472325
> nach der op: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/472326
> ...



Ouch. Das sah ja vorher ganz schön verbogen aus. Gute Besserung! Schade das es jetzt, in den letzten Tagen der Saison passieren musste.
Auf den 2. Bild; die Dinger sehen ja echt aus wie normale Heftklammern


----------



## toschi (21. September 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> ...Schade das es jetzt, in den letzten Tagen der Saison passieren musste.


Genau, sowas wünscht man sich doch zu Ostern .

O.K., auch von mir gute Besserung, ist zu jeden Zeitpunkt schlecht wenns einem die Knochen bröselt, aber wenn man sich im Krankenhaus dann richtig umschaut stellt man fest wie gut man weggekommen ist .

Gruss toschi


----------



## namroN (21. September 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Kommt unten an der Schanze raus. Dann 2 Sprünge (über diese Steinmauern) runter.  Dann quer über den Auslauf der Schanze, über einen kleinen Hügel.



Das kleine Stück Tretpassage ist aber halb so wild, wir sind am Sonntag ja direkt gefahren  Singletrail bis runter zum Schanzenauslauf und dann in den Race DH, lässt sich jetzt schon recht gut fahren obwohl bei mir gestern eh der Wurm drin war und ich eigentlich überall hängen geblieben bin


----------



## Brook (21. September 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Das kleine Stück Tretpassage ist aber halb so wild, wir sind am Sonntag ja direkt gefahren  Singletrail bis runter zum Schanzenauslauf und dann in den Race DH, lässt sich jetzt schon recht gut fahren obwohl bei mir gestern eh der Wurm drin war und ich eigentlich überall hängen geblieben bin



Ich weiss auch warum, weil DU auf alle Fälle noch zuviel Alkohol im Blut hattest ...  ... aber auf das WE verzichten wollen wir denoch sicher nicht, gelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (21. September 2009)

Haha, ja daran könnte es definitiv liegen, hab auch nen tierischen Muskelkater 
War aber trotz allem nen gelungenes Wochenende.


----------



## FreefallRLC (21. September 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Haha, ja daran könnte es definitiv liegen, hab auch nen tierischen Muskelkater
> War aber trotz allem nen gelungenes Wochenende.



Jaja, beim buddeln wurden ganz ander Partien an Muskeln genutzt als beim biken. ^^


----------



## namroN (21. September 2009)

Naja, ich glaube eher das es auch am Alkohol liegt


----------



## Brook (21. September 2009)

Wie schaut es mit weiteren Bildern / Videos aus 

Habt ihr meine Visitenkarte an der Fahrertür noch gefunden? Hatte übelste Blasen an den Händen, warte dann noch einen Moment an den Karren und hab dann begonnen mich wieder "auszuziehen" - was ohne Hilfe gar nicht so einfach war ;-)

Hab mir dann erst Essen bei meinen Eltern gegönnt und dann gaaaanz viel Schlaf im Zug auf dem Weg zurück nach Hannover ... geniales WE ... kann man eigentlich in dieser "TENNE" auch feiern ... weil, im "KELLER" muss man schon ziemlich dicht sein um dort durchzuhalten. Aber immerhin weiss ich jetzt wo der Schuppen sich befinden .....


----------



## tresor23 (21. September 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> geniales WE ... kann man eigentlich in dieser "TENNE" auch feiern ... weil, im "KELLER" muss man schon ziemlich dicht sein um dort durchzuhalten. Aber immerhin weiss ich jetzt wo der Schuppen sich befinden .....


 
Schön das ihr noch lebt nächstes mal gehen wir dann in die tenne da ist aber auch immer schon recht früh schluß  Und der keller da haste recht also mir hatt es dann auch gereicht.
Mach dir keine sorgen du warst nicht der einzige der sich nicht mehr alleine anziehn konnte.
Wenn wir in der trend sind dann hebe ich jedem ein exemplar auf oder ich schicke sie euch zu müsst mir dann nur die add geben.
Fazit des abends die die nach hausegefahren sind haben echt was verpasst und mit den anderen die noch da waren hatte ich echt viel spass müssen wir mal wiederholen


----------



## wurmberg (22. September 2009)

Nur um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, hier der Termin des Abschlusses 2009: Bikepark und Seilbahn sind bis einschließlich So., den 01.11. geöffnet!!
Ab Mo., den 02.11. machen wir hier die Herbst-Revision der Bahn als Vorbereitung auf die (hoffentlich tolle) Wintersaison. Wir wollen Anfang 12.09 damit fertig werden, falls uns der Winter überrascht...
Übrigens sind wir jetzt auch bald mit den Homepages "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg" mit Querverweisen auf  unsere "Wurmbergseilbahn" und "Bikeparx Harz" fertig. 
Zur nächsten Saison könnt Ihr dann sicher auch dort Eure Infos über Wetter hier, Öffnung von Strecken,  Bautage, Feiern und die nächste Harzer Innovation holen: offene Rennserie "MTB-Cup Harz" als Angebot der Gemeinschaft "Bikeparx Harz" (Hahnenklee, Schulenberg und Braunlage) mit je einem Rennen pro Veranstaltungsort. Hier gibt es dann bei entsprechender Feier die Sieger der Einzelwertung und ganz am Ende auch die Könige der Gesamtwertung. Das Ganze kredenzt mit sektgefülltem Wanderpokal, der dann alle Jahre wieder ausgefahren/ausgetrunken werden muss. Vielleicht kommt dabei ja so etwas wie Nord- oder Nordostdeutscher Meister 2010 und nachfolgende Jahre mit Verewigung in einer "bebilderten Sieger-Ahnengalerie" heraus. Wie wäre das?....


----------



## toschi (22. September 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> ...*Zur nächsten Saison*...offene Rennserie "MTB-Cup Harz" als Angebot der Gemeinschaft "Bikeparx Harz" (Hahnenklee, Schulenberg und Braunlage) mit je einem Rennen pro Veranstaltungsort. ...Vielleicht kommt dabei ja so etwas wie Nord- oder *Nordostdeutscher Meister 2009* ...Wie wäre das?....


Ich glaube der Zug ist abgefahren, vielleicht gibts ein Parxmeister *2010*


----------



## wurmberg (22. September 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Zug ist abgefahren, vielleicht gibts ein Parxmeister *2010*


Sorry, völlig richtig Toschi , *2010* und folgende.  Ist bereits in obigem Text geändert!


----------



## Taggecko77 (22. September 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Sorry, völlig richtig Toschi , *2010* und folgende.  Ist bereits in obigem Text geändert!



dann habe ich ja glück gehabt, bis da hin ist mein arm auch wieder einsatzbereit aber gute idee, werden bestimmt einige mit machen, unter aderem meine wenigkeit


----------



## dirkr (22. September 2009)

Oh Mann,

ich war noch nicht da aber trotzdem jetzt schon mal DANKE an diejenigen, die solche Strecken möglich machen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall kommen, auch wenn 303km (eine Fahrt) schon ne gewisse Ansage sind. Wenn ich jedoch sehe was Ihr da aus dem Boden stampft kann ich aber gar nicht anders als kommen!

RESPEKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (22. September 2009)

Ich freu mich auch schon wie sau donnerstag gehts los bei uns sind es ja auch 270km aber immer noch besser als 470km nach b-Mais...


----------



## Brook (22. September 2009)

Und lasst euch eins sagen, der rechte Drop der Dropbatterie sieht nur komisch aus ... fühlt sich beim Sprung auch einwenig komisch an ---> geht aber ;-)

nomroN, wo bleiben die Bilder / Videos ... und, gibt es eine Homepage des TREND MAGAZINS wo man vielleicht vorher schon den ein oder anderen Artikel lesen kann?


----------



## namroN (22. September 2009)

Moin, ja die Visitenkarte hatten wir gefunden sollte auch noch im Auto liegen  für die Fotos schick ich dir und Tresor gleich mal ne PN.


----------



## nonem (22. September 2009)

@Zweirad-Busche:
Hatten am Sonntag um 15Uhr nen Rahmenbruch und wollten uns für 2h Stunden nen Ersatzbike ausleihen. Dummerweise wurde uns als Preis nur der volle 5h-Preis angeboten. Evtl. könntet ihr da eure Preispolitik etwas anpassen, dass es einen auch ermöglicht wird auch mal für 1-2h nen Bike zu leihen ohne gleich nen 50er loszuwerden. Nur mal als Anregung...


----------



## JanikF. (22. September 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Nur um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, hier der Termin des Abschlusses 2009: Bikepark und Seilbahn sind bis einschließlich So., den 01.11. geöffnet!!
> Ab Mo., den 02.11. machen wir hier die Herbst-Revision der Bahn als Vorbereitung auf die (hoffentlich tolle) Wintersaison. Wir wollen Anfang 12.09 damit fertig werden, falls uns der Winter überrascht...
> Übrigens sind wir jetzt auch bald mit den Homepages "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg" mit Querverweisen auf  unsere "Wurmbergseilbahn" und "Bikeparx Harz" fertig.
> Zur nächsten Saison könnt Ihr dann sicher auch dort Eure Infos über Wetter hier, Öffnung von Strecken,  Bautage, Feiern und die nächste Harzer Innovation holen: offene Rennserie "MTB-Cup Harz" als Angebot der Gemeinschaft "Bikeparx Harz" (Hahnenklee, Schulenberg und Braunlage) mit je einem Rennen pro Veranstaltungsort. Hier gibt es dann bei entsprechender Feier die Sieger der Einzelwertung und ganz am Ende auch die Könige der Gesamtwertung. Das Ganze kredenzt mit sektgefülltem Wanderpokal, der dann alle Jahre wieder ausgefahren/ausgetrunken werden muss. Vielleicht kommt dabei ja so etwas wie Nord- oder Nordostdeutscher Meister 2010 und nachfolgende Jahre mit Verewigung in einer "bebilderten Sieger-Ahnengalerie" heraus. Wie wäre das?....



sowas wäre wirklich eine super Idee. Wenn dies nicht mit den IXS Rennterminen GDC kollidiert lockt es mit Sicherheit auch leute von etwas weiter her... Rennen trainiert unwahrscheinlich


----------



## ohneworte (22. September 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> @Zweirad-Busche:
> Hatten am Sonntag um 15Uhr nen Rahmenbruch und wollten uns für 2h Stunden nen Ersatzbike ausleihen. Dummerweise wurde uns als Preis nur der volle 5h-Preis angeboten. Evtl. könntet ihr da eure Preispolitik etwas anpassen, dass es einen auch ermöglicht wird auch mal für 1-2h nen Bike zu leihen ohne gleich nen 50er loszuwerden. Nur mal als Anregung...



Moin,

hab ich bereits selbst erlebt das Herr Busche das persönlich so angeboten hat! Nur war das Ehepaar Busche am Sonntag auf Fahrradmesse in Mainhausen (Bico-Hausmesse). Woher ich das weiss? Ich war selber vor Ort!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## zweirad-busche (22. September 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> @Zweirad-Busche:
> Hatten am Sonntag um 15Uhr nen Rahmenbruch und wollten uns fÃ¼r 2h Stunden nen Ersatzbike ausleihen. Dummerweise wurde uns als Preis nur der volle 5h-Preis angeboten. Evtl. kÃ¶nntet ihr da eure Preispolitik etwas anpassen, dass es einen auch ermÃ¶glicht wird auch mal fÃ¼r 1-2h nen Bike zu leihen ohne gleich nen 50er loszuwerden. Nur mal als Anregung...



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Am Sonntag war nur Patrick im Laden und der kann sich nicht daran erinnern, dass ihn jemand wegen Rahmenbruch nach 2 Stunden gefragt hat.
*Wir haben keinen 5 Stunden sondern einen 4 Stundenpreis. Die Arbeit ist fÃ¼r uns die gleiche, ob Du 2 Stunden oder 4 Stunden mietest. Die Bikes werden jedesmal durchgesehen und gereinigt.
* Wir haben kein Bike im Verleih fÃ¼r 50â¬, sondern nur fÃ¼r 39 und das Yeti fÃ¼r 59â¬. Das GloryDH steht nicht mehr zur VerfÃ¼gung wir bekommen in KÃ¼rze das 2010 DH.
*Wir sind bestrebt, JEDEM sofort zu helfen, damit sein Park Besuch trotz Materialschaden nicht unangenehm in Erinnerung bleibt. 
*NatÃ¼rlich bekommt Ihr ein Bike fÃ¼r 2 Stunden zum reduzierten Preis um 15 Uhr. Bis 17 Uhr sind es ja auch nur noch 2 Stunden. Dieser Preis steht nicht in der Preisliste und muss erfragt werden. 
In welchem Bikepark gibt es Bikes und Schutzkleidung und zu welchem Kurs fÃ¼r  2 Stunden?  
*Wir betreiben den Laden seit Juni09 und sind fÃ¼r jede Anregung oder auch Kritik dankbar.
Wir lernen immer noch gern.


----------



## Kaprado (22. September 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab ich bereits selbst erlebt das Herr Busche das persönlich so angeboten hat! Nur war das Ehepaar Busche am Sonntag auf Fahrradmesse in Mainhausen (Bico-Hausmesse). Woher ich das weiss? Ich war selber vor Ort!
> 
> ...



Wow, was du so alles weißt.


----------



## Deppe (22. September 2009)

Hallo,
haben neue Fotos der Ferienwohnungen reingestellt.
Würden uns über euren Besuch freuen.
Gruß
Fam. Deppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2009)

Ich muss mal wieder eine Lanze für die Braunlager brechen: Wie Ihr diesen Thread hier nutzt, um Euren Ort und den Park voran zu bringen, für Eure Pensionen usw. Werbung macht, finde ich super!


----------



## Deppe (22. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich muss mal wieder eine Lanze für die Braunlager brechen: Wie Ihr diesen Thread hier nutzt, um Euren Ort und den Park voran zu bringen, für Eure Pensionen usw. Werbung macht, finde ich super!



Danke


----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2009)

Und alle, die aus Braunschweig und Umgebung kommen, schaut mal bei bc-north.de rein, ist ein lokales Forum, das sich auf den Raum Hannover und etwa 100km Umkreis bezieht. Man kennt sich dort untereinander...


----------



## Brook (22. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich muss mal wieder eine Lanze für die Braunlager brechen: Wie Ihr diesen Thread hier nutzt, um Euren Ort und den Park voran zu bringen, für Eure Pensionen usw. Werbung macht, finde ich super!



Spatzel, ich glaub in Braunlage ist man "aufgestanden" ... ich glaube - da müssen wir noch mal hin 

Sag Bescheid wann .....


----------



## Resendisback (22. September 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Spatzel, ich glaub in Braunlage ist man "aufgestanden" ... ich glaube - da müssen wir noch mal hin
> 
> Sag Bescheid wann .....



Also ich bin schon da! 

Wegen Bikefliegen.. auf der Homepage steht auch nichts dazu! Wird wohl doch nichts sein.


----------



## tresor23 (23. September 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> ... und, gibt es eine Homepage des TREND MAGAZINS wo man vielleicht vorher schon den ein oder anderen Artikel lesen kann?


 
Habe mal nachgeschaut haben zwar eine ULR aber die ist leer  das trend magazin kommt am ersten ersten des monats also entweder machen wir ein bikepark tag nach den 1. und ich bringe die zeitung mit oder PN an mich mit der adresse und ich schicke sie euch dreien zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. September 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Wow, was du so alles weißt.



Er nun wieder!


----------



## nonem (23. September 2009)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Am Sonntag war nur Patrick im Laden und der kann sich nicht daran erinnern, dass ihn jemand wegen Rahmenbruch nach 2 Stunden gefragt hat.
> *Wir haben keinen 5 Stunden sondern einen 4 Stundenpreis. Die Arbeit ist für uns die gleiche, ob Du 2 Stunden oder 4 Stunden mietest. Die Bikes werden jedesmal durchgesehen und gereinigt.
> * Wir haben kein Bike im Verleih für 50, sondern nur für 39 und das Yeti für 59. Das GloryDH steht nicht mehr zur Verfügung wir bekommen in Kürze das 2010 DH.
> *Wir sind bestrebt, JEDEM sofort zu helfen, damit sein Park Besuch trotz Materialschaden nicht unangenehm in Erinnerung bleibt.
> ...


Es wurde natürlich nicht erwähnt das wir nen Rahmenbruch hatten ;-) Am Steinfeldsprung auf dem DH gings nen bisschen in flat...
Das eine 2 Stunde-Karte nicht die Hälfte von der 4h Karte Kosten kann dürfte jeden klar sein. Es war zumindest so dass uns das flexible Angebot nicht gemacht wurde. 
Naja das nächste Mal vielleicht...
Dafür hatte mein Kumpel (dem der Rahmen gebrochen war) netten Kontakt und kostenfreie Kaffeeversorgung bei den Kollegen an der Bergstation
Sind übrigens am WE wieder vor Ort.


----------



## Huckster82 (23. September 2009)

He cool wir auch falls ihr paar leute seht mit nem Astrix Huckster und Bergamount Dh und nen Flatline dann labbert uns ruhig an....dan können wir ja mal zusamme ne runde rocken..


----------



## burn (23. September 2009)

Ich bin voraussichtlich auch am Sonntag im Park unterwegs. Samstags werde ich bei gutem Wetter eine Tour fahren. Bei schlechtem Wetter bin ich beide Tage im Park


----------



## HC_maddin (23. September 2009)

Tach!
Sagt mal hat sich der Biketransport inzwischen verbessert? 

Bei meinem letzten Besuch musste man ne Ewigkeit oben warten bis das Bike dann mal oben ankam. 

Haben die in Braunlage da inzwischen was verbessert?


----------



## Kaprado (23. September 2009)

HC_maddin schrieb:


> Tach!
> Sagt mal hat sich der Biketransport inzwischen verbessert?
> 
> Bei meinem letzten Besuch musste man ne Ewigkeit oben warten bis das Bike dann mal oben ankam.
> ...




Ich wollte oben in ruhe eine rauchen, die hab ich nichtmal geschafft.


----------



## Resendisback (23. September 2009)

Geht jetzt im allgemeinen seeehr zügig, hat sich einiges getan!


----------



## FreefallRLC (24. September 2009)

Ich denke Stosszeiten gab es auch damals hauptsächlich zu Ferien und Touristenzeiten. Da waren viele Wanderer und Roller-Fahrer unterwegs. Die  Zeit ist jetzt aber eh vorbei.


----------



## hülemüll (25. September 2009)

HC_maddin schrieb:


> Tach!
> Sagt mal hat sich der Biketransport inzwischen verbessert?
> 
> Bei meinem letzten Besuch musste man ne Ewigkeit oben warten bis das Bike dann mal oben ankam.
> ...



dem muffeligen älteren herrn (der mit grauem bart) in der talstation war die reihenfolge der bikes mal so richtig egal. und wenn man ihn daraufhin angesprochen hat, wurde er noch grimmiger und hat zur strafe das radl erst 'ne viertelstunde später hochgeschickt. das war vor 2 wochen... letzten samstag war er nicht dort und es hat alles normal funktioniert. 

mein tip: vorher gucken, ob er arbeitet...


----------



## timtim (25. September 2009)

toller tip 
und wenn er da sein sollte : lieber hochstrampeln ........
aber vorher liftkarte kaufen

und jetzt mein tip :erst denken ,dann schreiben !

gruß tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (26. September 2009)

Leute ... Danno und ich sind morgen auch wieder dabei 

Wer noch alles?


----------



## el Lingo (26. September 2009)

Ich war heute da und muss sagen, dass die neue DH Strecke wirklich anspruchsvoll ist. Wer die sauber und flüssig fährt, hat meinen Respekt. Weiter haben wir heute den Wallride so richtig eingefahren, der ist super. Die kleinen Sprünge ein Stück weiter oben, die noch abgesperrt sind, sind soweit ganz nett, aber schon sehr klein. Richtig geil sind die North Shore Elemente neben dem Singletrail. Diese Wing macht schon jetzt super Spaß und man schafft es auch, über den "Table" in die steilere Landung.


----------



## Brook (26. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich war heute da und muss sagen, dass die neue DH Strecke wirklich anspruchsvoll ist. Wer die sauber und flüssig fährt, hat meinen Respekt. Weiter haben wir heute den Wallride so richtig eingefahren, der ist super. Die kleinen Sprünge ein Stück weiter oben, die noch abgesperrt sind, sind soweit ganz nett, aber schon sehr klein. Richtig geil sind die North Shore Elemente neben dem Singletrail. Diese Wing macht schon jetzt super Spaß und man schafft es auch, über den "Table" in die steilere Landung.



Bist du mir also einen Tag voraus  ... hört sich gut an, werd´s mir morgen mit Danno dann auch ansehen. Die Wing bin ich ja schon gefahren / gesprungen ... das letzte Stück war damals noch nicht fertig - auf den Wallride bin ich gespannt


----------



## blechfisch (27. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich war heute da und muss sagen, dass die neue DH Strecke wirklich anspruchsvoll ist. Wer die sauber und flüssig fährt, hat meinen Respekt. Weiter haben wir heute den Wallride so richtig eingefahren, der ist super. Die kleinen Sprünge ein Stück weiter oben, die noch abgesperrt sind, sind soweit ganz nett, aber schon sehr klein. Richtig geil sind die North Shore Elemente neben dem Singletrail. Diese Wing macht schon jetzt super Spaß und man schafft es auch, über den "Table" in die steilere Landung.



Ist der neue DH jetzt freigegeben zum einfahren?!


----------



## el Lingo (27. September 2009)

Er ist nicht mehr abgesperrt, das interpretiere ich als freigegeben.


----------



## el Lingo (27. September 2009)

Rock on!!!


----------



## burn (27. September 2009)

Schoenes Bild vom Wallride. Hat sich ja anscheinend ganz schoen was getan in den letzten 3Wochen. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es naechstes Wochenende nach Braunlage.


----------



## Resendisback (27. September 2009)

Hat jemand nen Bild von der Wallride-Anfahrt/Landung ?


----------



## checkb (27. September 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Bild von der Wallride-Anfahrt/Landung ?



Geh doch einfach mal schnell kieken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (27. September 2009)

werd mir morgen mal den neuen dh anschauen,bin mal gespannt


----------



## FreefallRLC (27. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Rock on!!!



Das Wallride pic ist echt super. Aber wie hast´n die Kamera da oben hinbekommen?


----------



## Femur (27. September 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Bild von der Wallride-Anfahrt/Landung ?




Jup...


----------



## el Lingo (27. September 2009)

Für die Bilder muss ich mich bei Femur bedanken, der ist oben am Ende rauf geklettert. Und die Bilder sind super scharf geworden.

Die Landung sollte noch ein Stück um den Wallride rum gezogen werden, dann muss man nicht am Ende runter sondern kann aus dem Wallride raus in die Landung springen und hat danach gleich die perfekte Linie weiter in den Trail.


----------



## Brook (28. September 2009)

Darf ich auch 

Bei mir gilt der Dank ... Danno


----------



## Danno (28. September 2009)

Ja genau, Brook und ich waren heute auch in Braunlage. Hat mir wirklich gut gefallen, bis auf die Tatsache,dass jeder jeweils einen Durchschlag hatte.

Die neue DH sind wir acuh gefahren oder eher gehumpelt. SUPER anspruchsvoll. Ich kann el-lingo nur zitieren  " Wer die sauber und flüssig fährt, hat meinen Respekt"

Zum Schluss gefallen mir da jedoch die bergauf-tretpassagen nicht, hat für mich nicht wirklich viel mit Downhill zu tun. Da doch schon lieber die Alte die rasant und schnell nach unten prescht.

Und ein Foto gabs auch...DANKE AN BROOK. 

Achja den Wallride(leider kein schickes foto, da hat brook das schönste von heute )  hab ich auch gemacht, gefällt mir inkl. aller anderen Holzkonstrukten sehr gut. SUper flowig sanft und sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (28. September 2009)

Was sich da in einer Woche schon wieder alles getan hat, ist schon der Hammer


----------



## el Lingo (28. September 2009)

Die haben ja auch nur noch 2 Wochen Zeit, dann muss es fertig sein. Es fehlen noch mehr als 200m North Shore Line, die Jumpline direkt danach...


----------



## nonem (28. September 2009)

@wurmberg
Wie wÃ¤rs wenn ihr zur neuen Saison Punktekarten einfÃ¼hrt. So z.B. 50 Fahrten fÃ¼r XXâ¬.  Dann mÃ¼sste man nicht immer, auch wenn mal nur fÃ¼r 3-4 Stunden im Park ist, wie nen Beserker runterkacheln in die Seilbahn reinstÃ¼rmen und sich aufregen dass es mal wieder 10-15 Minuten dauert bis die Bikes wieder oben sind. WÃ¼rde, imho die Sache einigermaÃen entspannen und evtl. auch neue Kundschaft bringen.

Oder wie siehts z.B. mit Saisonkarten aus, ist da was in Planung.

Waren jedenfalls letztes WE auch wieder vertreten (Sa + So jeweils 3h) und waren wieder restlos begeistert von dem was da in der KÃ¼rze entstanden ist. Die Sache mit der Seilbahn hat allerdings noch Nachholbedarf. Wir kommen jedenfalls wieder. (Mit Punktekarten sicher noch schneller ;-) )


----------



## hülemüll (28. September 2009)

timtim schrieb:


> toller tip
> und wenn er da sein sollte : lieber hochstrampeln ........
> aber vorher liftkarte kaufen
> 
> ...



du kannst von mir aus gerne da hochstrampeln , oder aber --> 1. vorher gucken, ob er arbeitet... 2. dann überlegen, ob du dir ne liftkarte kaufst. 
der nächste bikepark ist nicht weit. wenn du dreimal ne viertelstunde warten musst, bist du in der zeit schon im nächsten park...


----------



## blechfisch (28. September 2009)

Wie bist du denn drauf?!  

Ich bin mit dem besagten graubärtigen Herren wunderbar klar gekommen und hab nett mit dem geplauscht...so what? Du kannst doch die Leute nicht aburteilen nachdem du nur einmal mit ihnen zu tun hattest. Machst du das immer so?

...und dann hier im Forum noch so darstellen als wenn deine subjektive Meinung über den Herren allgemeingültigkeit für alle hat und Grund genug ist dort nicht rocken zu gehen wenn er denn arbeitet. Hat er dir eine gegeben oder was?


----------



## Resendisback (28. September 2009)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn drauf?!
> 
> Ich bin mit dem besagten graubärtigen Herren wunderbar klar gekommen und hab nett mit dem geplauscht...so what? Du kannst doch die Leute nicht aburteilen nachdem du nur einmal mit ihnen zu tun hattest. Machst du das immer so?
> 
> ...und dann hier im Forum noch so darstellen als wenn deine subjektive Meinung über den Herren allgemeingültigkeit für alle hat und Grund genug ist dort nicht rocken zu gehen wenn er denn arbeitet. Hat er dir eine gegeben oder was?



Ahh Blechfisch oder Casimodo @grüner Balfa fahrer?


----------



## blechfisch (28. September 2009)

Casimodo ist der (ex)GreenBalfaFahrer...nun hat er aber etwas schönes englisches in Oranje. Ich selber fahr nur n popliges Ghost


----------



## stephan- (28. September 2009)

Zum Glück, sonst hättest du gar nichts worüber du meckern könntest.


----------



## Kaprado (28. September 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> @wurmberg
> Wie wärs wenn ihr zur neuen Saison Punktekarten einführt. So z.B. 50 Fahrten für XX.  Dann müsste man nicht immer, auch wenn mal nur für 3-4 Stunden im Park ist, wie nen Beserker runterkacheln in die Seilbahn reinstürmen und sich aufregen dass es mal wieder 10-15 Minuten dauert bis die Bikes wieder oben sind. Würde, imho die Sache einigermaßen entspannen und evtl. auch neue Kundschaft bringen.





Dafür.


----------



## stephan- (28. September 2009)

Wenn die Punktekarten in guter Relation zum Tageskartenpreis stehen, wär ich auch dafür. So kann man, wenn man sich des regelmäßigen Besuchs sicher ist, eine hohe Punktzahlkarte nehmen und die in Ruhe abfahren - der Betreiber hat ja auch etwas davon, da er das Geld im Vorraus erhält und damit wirtschaften kann.

Allerdings sollten die Tages/Stundenkarten den Punktekarten nicht weichen. Beides zusammen wäre optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (28. September 2009)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn drauf?!
> 
> Ich bin mit dem besagten graubärtigen Herren wunderbar klar gekommen und hab nett mit dem geplauscht...so what? Du kannst doch die Leute nicht aburteilen nachdem du nur einmal mit ihnen zu tun hattest. Machst du das immer so?
> 
> ...und dann hier im Forum noch so darstellen als wenn deine subjektive Meinung über den Herren allgemeingültigkeit für alle hat und Grund genug ist dort nicht rocken zu gehen wenn er denn arbeitet. Hat er dir eine gegeben oder was?


wir hatten vor 2 Wochen auch so unsere Probleme mit dem Herrn, vorherige Woche war aber wieder alles i.O. mit ihm. Wahrscheinlich bloß mit den falschen Fuß aufgestanden. Hatten allerdings wieder öfter den Fall das die Räder nicht FIFO abgearbeitet wurden, was natürlich angesichts der Stundenkarten nervt.


----------



## hülemüll (28. September 2009)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn drauf?!
> 
> Ich bin mit dem besagten graubärtigen Herren wunderbar klar gekommen und hab nett mit dem geplauscht...so what? Du kannst doch die Leute nicht aburteilen nachdem du nur einmal mit ihnen zu tun hattest. Machst du das immer so?
> 
> ...und dann hier im Forum noch so darstellen als wenn deine subjektive Meinung über den Herren allgemeingültigkeit für alle hat und Grund genug ist dort nicht rocken zu gehen wenn er denn arbeitet. Hat er dir eine gegeben oder was?



entspann dich erstmal... es ist doch wunderbar, wenn du dich mit dem speziellen herren gut verstanden hast. es hat aber genausowenig allgemeine gültigkeit wie meine aussage.  ich möchte nur fair behandelt werden. nichts gegen den park an sich und seine kollegen. besonders oben waren alle sehr freundlich. und er war definitv der einzige, der sich daneben benommen hat. ich poste hier meine erfahrung und berichte, wie (nicht nur wir) behandelt wurden. und in zukunft werde ich mir eben überlegen, ob ich mir die 3h-karte kaufe, wenn ich durch ihn bis zu 1h verliere. 
ach ja, und wie kommst du darauf, dass er den leuten eine gibt???


----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2009)

hülemüll schrieb:


> entspann dich erstmal... es ist doch wunderbar, wenn du dich mit dem speziellen herren gut verstanden hast. es hat aber genausowenig allgemeine gültigkeit wie meine aussage.  ich möchte nur fair behandelt werden. nichts gegen den park an sich und seine kollegen. besonders oben waren alle sehr freundlich. und er war definitv der einzige, der sich daneben benommen hat. ich poste hier meine erfahrung und berichte, wie (nicht nur wir) behandelt wurden. und in zukunft werde ich mir eben überlegen, ob ich mir die 3h-karte kaufe, wenn ich durch ihn bis zu 1h verliere.
> ach ja, und wie kommst du darauf, dass er den leuten eine gibt???




Der gibt den Leuten nicht "Eine", sondern nur "Eines"! Ihr Bike mit auf den Weg!


----------



## hülemüll (28. September 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der gibt den Leuten nicht "Eine", sondern nur "Eines"! Ihr Bike mit auf den Weg!



... naja, irgendwann schon ...


----------



## Riding-Rick (29. September 2009)

So, ich war heute auch mal wieder im Park und meine positiven Eindrücke haben sich wieder verstärkt.
Hat heute echt mal wieder Laune gemacht und es waren für einen Montag recht viele Biker da (ca. 10 - 15). Die Strecken waren super und ausnahmsweise mal komplett trocken. Mit den neuen Strecken tut sich auch einiges, einige sind schon ziemlich fertig, an einigen wird noch kräftig geschaufelt und gezimmert.
Das Liftpersonal war - wie sonst auch immer - total freundlich. Der Herr an der Mittelstation hat sogar bei fast jeder Auffahrt "Guten Morgen" gesagt 
Also dann, ich werde wiederkommen!!!


----------



## berkel (29. September 2009)

Wir sind gestern auch mal den neuen DH gefahren und ich finde ihn etwas seltsam. Oben ist es verblockt, aber flach und man hat keinen Schwung um flüssig über die Brocken zu kommen. Das artet dann eher in Trialfahren aus. Kommt da ein DH Pro flüssig durch?
Das Steilstück ist wirklich steil, der Boden noch sehr locker und man sieht schlecht was da im Boden versteckt ist. Da muss sich der Boden erst noch setzen.
Aber wo geht es dann weiter, halb rechts über den Hügel und dann bergauf? Wir sind da lang gefahren, aber wenn das die DH Strecke ist fehlt da irgendwie das Gefälle um Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen.

Schön ist die Dropbatterie wo man sich langsam rantasten kann. Beim letzten Mal hab ich mich nur über den Kleinen getraut, gestern bin ich dann zum mittleren übergegangen. Das Yeti DH-Bike wirft einen zum Glück nicht gleich ab wenn man etwas unsauber aufkommt. 
Für den großen Drop wird mein Kopf aber wohl noch lange brauchen bis er den akzeptiert.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2009)

Du musst beim DH den Schanzenauslauf queren, dann gehts da nen Stück hoch aber nicht sehr viel, danach geht es links um den Berg herum, da wirds dann wieder spaßig


----------



## -=riChi=- (29. September 2009)

Fazit nach meinem gestrigen Wurmritt:

Geht immer besser, aber die Abfahrten lockern jede Schraube am Bike. 
Hatte mir den neuen DH angeschaut und nach den ersten Metern spontan festgestellt dass man am Start mind. 600ccm braucht um flüssig durchzukommen  und somit die Lust am weiteren Erkunden der Line verloren. Da sollte der Einstieg ev. ein wenig entschärft werden. Hatte übrigens weitere Rider beobachtet die nach wenigen Metern abbrachen udn wieder hoch sind. 

Zur Seilbahn: Der "böse" Mann mit dem Rauschebart war gestern da.... Also wir sind super klargekommen. Er nahm uns bereits beim reinkommen die Bikes ab, war freundlich und Zeit für ein kurzes Schwätzchen war auch immer da.... Ich sag nur: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft.....so schallt es immer herraus. 

Weiter so .....


----------



## el Lingo (29. September 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Du musst beim DH den Schanzenauslauf queren, dann gehts da nen Stück hoch aber nicht sehr viel, danach geht es links um den Berg herum, da wirds dann wieder spaßig



Spaßig ja, aber auch sehr tretlastig. Die Strecke braucht sehr viel Kondition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=riChi=- (29. September 2009)

Die Strecken sind generell ab der Mittelstation sehr tretlastig.....


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2009)

Ich denke mal das der obere Teil immer noch so aussieht wie wir ihn nach dem Bau hinterlassen haben, unsere Meinung war das das eher die vorarbeit war und noch Feinarbeit gemacht werden muss.


----------



## el Lingo (29. September 2009)

Feinarbeit wurde bereits gemacht. Die von vielen so "gefürchtete" Steinstufe hat eine Rampe bekommen, es ist also nur noch eine Schräge, etwa 45°. Weiter wurde vieles befestigt und an einigen Stellen entschärft.


----------



## -=riChi=- (29. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Feinarbeit wurde bereits gemacht. Die von vielen so "gefürchtete" Steinstufe hat eine Rampe bekommen, es ist also nur noch eine Schräge, etwa 45°. Weiter wurde vieles befestigt und an einigen Stellen entschärft.



Wann??? Heute??


----------



## Bogeyman (29. September 2009)

Na dann muss ich wohl auch mal los und das 2Tagesticket endlich mal nutzen. Hoffe nur das Wetter bleibt ruhig, habe kein Bock auf zu viel Matsch oder rutschige Steine. Sonst trifft meine Vorhersage doch noch ein und ihr seht jemanden laut kreischend mit 'nem Aphex unkontrolliert auf den Schanzenauslauf zuschiessen


----------



## el Lingo (29. September 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Sonst trifft meine Vorhersage doch noch ein und ihr seht jemanden laut kreischend mit 'nem Aphex unkontrolliert auf den Schanzenauslauf zuschiessen


Da glaube ich noch nicht dran! Die Anfahrt zum zweiten Drop die Mauer runter ist recht hakelig, da wirst Du sicher schieben

Richi, die Arbeiten waren schon zum letzten Wochenende soweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (29. September 2009)

Bin ich mal gespannt... wenn das Wetter halbswegs mitspielt bin ich dieses WE auf jedenfall da.


----------



## factoryltd (30. September 2009)

Sacht mal im Winter bei viel Schnee, ist es gestattet mit einem geländetauglichen Bike die Strecken zu befahren ?


----------



## TZR (30. September 2009)

Mal abgesehen von Skibetrieb, Kreuzen der Skipisten usw., wie willst du bei "viel Schnee" fahren?


----------



## checkb (30. September 2009)

Die *BROCKEN-ROCKER* bedanken sich beim Bikepark Braunlage. Beim 4. BROCKEN-ROCKEN findet unser 1. Freeride Race im Braunlage am Wurmberg statt. 
Wir würden uns über ne Menge dufte Leute am Wochenende 17. und 18.10.2009 im Bikepark Braunlage freuen.







Der Fred im IBC mit Links zur Anmeldung und hoffentlich  viel BLABLA....klick hier.

Der BROCKEN-ROCKEN Endlosschleife im IBC...klick hier. ( seit 13.12.2006 )

checkb


----------



## zweirad-busche (30. September 2009)

Hallo Biker,

am 17.10. kommt auch der GIANT Trailer zur Neuheiten Schau 2010 exklusiv für Norddeutschland nach Braunlage in den Bikepark. 
 Downhill Teamfahrer Nino Antic, 4-facher Kroatischer Meister, steht den ganzen Tag Rede und Antwort und gibt Autogramme.
  Der Trailer steht von 10 - 17 Uhr bei uns vor dem Laden, in der ehemaligen Tankstelle, am Amtsweg 6, gegenüber der Wurmbergseilbahn.
 Es werden die neuesten Bikes der Saison live gezeigt.
Zahlreiche Modelle warten auch auf eine Probefahrt, u.a. im Downhill und Freeride Bereich.
 Den ganzen Tag über findet auch die Bikerfete statt. 
Für Essen und Trinken und Musik sorgt wieder der Wurmberger mit günstigen Angeboten.

U. a. gibt es Freibier****


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Oktober 2009)

hi leute  weiß einer wie morgen das wetter in braunlage  wird und wie die abfahrten aussehen (schlamig:kotz: nur feucht oder trocken )?


----------



## -=riChi=- (2. Oktober 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hi leute  weiß einer wie morgen das wetter in braunlage  wird


KLICK ... und es wird dir geholfen....


----------



## Resendisback (2. Oktober 2009)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> KLICK ... und es wird die geholfen....



Mega gut


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Oktober 2009)

also wie es aussieht wird das wetter zum :kotz:! aber erst mal danke für den link ,dann fahre ich woll erst nägste woche hin !


----------



## dex92 (2. Oktober 2009)

..herrlich..ich lach mich gerade so kaputt...echt richi,megagut...
das der brüllerlink überhaupt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmberg (2. Oktober 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hi leute  weiß einer wie morgen das wetter in braunlage  wird und wie die abfahrten aussehen (schlamig:kotz: nur feucht oder trocken )?


Im Zweifelsfalle das tatsächliche, nicht prognostizierte, sondern hier am Berg vorhandene Wetter mit Uhrzeit und, auf der Startseite rechts vermerkter Pisten-(Strecken-) qualität, auf "www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de". Und dieses so lange, bis "www.bikepark-braunlage.de" ins Netz geht!!


----------



## zweirad-busche (3. Oktober 2009)

*BRAUNLAGE WETTER 10:30 Uhr
*
8 Grad bewölkt  TROCKEN!!!!
Super Bikerwetter.

Südlich von BS kein Regen lt. NDR.


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Oktober 2009)

In Hahnenklee sollte der Lift gestanden haben zwecks sturm, war in Braunlage kein Sturm? oder bis welche Geschwindigkeiten fährt die Bahn?


----------



## tresor23 (4. Oktober 2009)

@alle die es was angeht  

Die Trend habe ich immer noch nicht werde aber mal den Ort die tage abklappern.... Aber unser Gruppenfoto ist im Braunlager anzeigenblatt
Inkl. Bikeparkartikel also wenn ihr im Räumgebiet seid dann ein fach mal nen bescheid geben....


----------



## FreefallRLC (5. Oktober 2009)

tresor23 schrieb:


> @alle die es was angeht
> 
> Die Trend habe ich immer noch nicht werde aber mal den Ort die tage abklappern.... Aber unser Gruppenfoto ist im Braunlager anzeigenblatt
> Inkl. Bikeparkartikel also wenn ihr im Räumgebiet seid dann ein fach mal nen bescheid geben....



Macht mal n scan ^^


----------



## daniel07 (5. Oktober 2009)

wir waren gestern mal wieder auf dem wurmberg. leider war die seilbahn aufgrund des sturms geschlossen .
aber wir haben das beste draus gemacht und haben uns mal zu fuß auf den weg nach oben gemacht und uns die neuen sachen angeschaut und zum teil auch ausprobiert. 
der neue DH: uih wat `ne männerstrecke, sehr fein aber ab schanzenauslauf ohne schwung bergauf ist schon mies. dann wieder spass bis zur rollerpiste, ab da schon wieder bergauf, kurve anfahrt zum mächtigen roadgap, wieder kein schwung mitzunehmen. sorry, aber über die bauweise kann ich nur den kopf schüttlen, welcher honk hat das verzapft? 
zum erfreulichen Teil: wallride macht echt laune  genauso die sprünge oberhalb davon, neben der skipiste. als kleines highlight von gestern bleibt noch die (leider noch nicht fertige) northshore linie neben dem singletrail zu benennen. top arbeit, macht echt laune, die zu fahern. war also, trotz der wanderei ein gelungener tag.
wenn die rampe vom DH roadgap einen meter länger wäre, (und das ist zu realisieren) ist das das teil gut springbar.


----------



## esta (5. Oktober 2009)

kann mal einer zusammen fassen was für strecken is momentan gibt und welche geplant sind bzw im bau sind. Ich war donnerstag da und da erzählte man mir das evtl 4x geplant sei kann das wer bestätigen ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt den leichten DH fängt und den Freeride beide fangen am Südhang an den Start sieht man direkt aus der Gondel, nach den SHores im Freeride wenn man wieder auf die Skipiste kommt ist der Slopestyle.
Am Nordhang geht der Singletrail  *Rampe links runter* und der schwere DH *Rampe rechts runter* los.
am letzten drittel des Singletrail auf der anderen Seite des Forstweges ist der Northshoretrail, kurz danach ist die Dirtline.
Mitte letzter Woche da die aber noch nciht befahrbar aus. bei den SHores waren die noch an den letzten Atemzügen.
Nen 4x wurde meistens mit der Dirtline verwechselt


----------



## Brook (5. Oktober 2009)

tresor23 schrieb:


> @alle die es was angeht
> 
> Die Trend habe ich immer noch nicht werde aber mal den Ort die tage abklappern.... Aber unser Gruppenfoto ist im Braunlager anzeigenblatt
> Inkl. Bikeparkartikel also wenn ihr im Räumgebiet seid dann ein fach mal nen bescheid geben....



Hey mein Spatzel, haben die keine Onlineausgabe? Hab schon geguckt, finde aber nix. Einscannen und hier posten - würde dir das gelingen? Will auch sehen wann und wo uns die "Gnädigste" überall abgeschossen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (5. Oktober 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> der neue DH: uih wat `ne männerstrecke, sehr fein aber ab schanzenauslauf ohne schwung bergauf ist schon mies. dann wieder spass bis zur rollerpiste, ab da schon wieder bergauf, kurve anfahrt zum mächtigen roadgap, wieder kein schwung mitzunehmen. sorry, aber über die bauweise kann ich nur den kopf schüttlen, welcher honk hat das verzapft?



vorfreude dahin? hört sich ja nicht so prickelnd an


----------



## namroN (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja, so die übelsten Uphillpassagen sind es nun nicht, bis zur Mittelstation geht es eigentlich recht gut durch und beim Schanzenauslauf nimmst du ja auch noch massig Schwung mit. Ich rate aber trotzdem jedem das erste Teilstück bis Schanzenauslauf erstmal abzugehen, wird zum ende ziemlich steil


----------



## daniel07 (6. Oktober 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Naja, so die übelsten Uphillpassagen sind es nun nicht, bis zur Mittelstation geht es eigentlich recht gut durch und beim Schanzenauslauf nimmst du ja auch noch massig Schwung mit. Ich rate aber trotzdem jedem das erste Teilstück bis Schanzenauslauf erstmal abzugehen, wird zum ende ziemlich steil



ja abgehen ist ratsam.  hinterm schanzenauslauf schwung mitnehmen ist aufgrund der kurve vor der uphillpassage aber auch nur begrenzt möglich.


----------



## Devuse (7. Oktober 2009)

also ist der bikepark jetzt so zusagen fertig?. weil ich wollt in den ferien vielleicht auch nochmal vorbei schauen


----------



## Stengel (9. Oktober 2009)

Heute irgendwer am Start in Braunlage wollte vielleicht hoch. .::???


----------



## burn (9. Oktober 2009)

Soo ich werde morgen wohl zum fahren vor Ort sein.

Soll ja mal wieder eher durchwachsenes Wetter werden, genau das was wir Norddeutschen lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (9. Oktober 2009)

Bitte mal kurz den Stand der North Shore Line aktualisieren, ist die fertig? Wie sieht es mit der Jumpline im Anschluss aus, auch fertig? Die Sprünge vor dem Wallride???


----------



## daniel07 (9. Oktober 2009)

ich zitier mich mal selbst: 


daniel07 schrieb:


> ... zum erfreulichen Teil: wallride macht echt laune  genauso die sprünge oberhalb davon, neben der skipiste. als kleines highlight von gestern bleibt noch die (leider noch nicht fertige) northshore linie neben dem singletrail zu benennen. top arbeit, macht echt laune, die zu fahern.



so der stand vom letzen sonntag. bei der ns-line war nach der wippe schluss. ist also vielleicht ein, max zwei elemente dazu gekommen. die dirtline war sonntag noch im rohzustand, also die erdhügel waren zu erkennen, aber nicht befahrbar.


----------



## Das-Rodelhaus.d (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Biker,

unter *www.das-rodelhaus.de *stellen wir euch die am nächsten am Bikepark Braunlage gelegene Übernachtungsmöglichkeit vor. Diese befindet sich *IM* Bikepark auf der Höhe der Mittelstation der Wurmbergseilbahn.
Das heißt, ihr könnt eure erste Abfahrt vor dem Transportstart der Seilbahn genießen.
Alles weitere unter *www.das-rodelhaus.de

*Viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## Kaprado (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds ja spitze das man im Forum kostenlos werben kann aber diese Schriftgröße find ich irgendwie anmaßend und störend.


----------



## toschi (9. Oktober 2009)

Am besten finde ich den *Fuchbau 
*
Aber 31,50 pro Nacht mit Frühstück, Bettwäsche und KT in einem sechs Personenzimmer ist schon mal ne Nummer...


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Oktober 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich finds ja spitze das man im Forum kostenlos werben kann aber diese Schriftgröße find ich irgendwie anmaßend und störend.


Können schon _(wie man sieht)_, aber dürfen nicht _(Verhaltensregeln)_. 

Kann sein, dass ich da mit meiner Meinung alleine stehe, aber ich finde diese Art der Werbung im Forum grundsätzlich störend und unangebracht. Und das fängt schon mit der sehr aussagekräftigen Namensgebung einer  Forumsmitglieder an ... noch dazu, wenn man sich offensichtlich extra zu diesem Zweck in der IBC anmeldet.


----------



## toschi (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn hier einer ne Bratwurst zum Sonderpreis anbietet oder die Liftkarte zum Vorzugspreis ist es streg genommen auch Werbung, wer sich hier zutraut zu entscheiden wann Werbung unerlaubte Werbung ist möge bitte den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Button drücken , mir ists egal, is ja wenigstens nicht am Thema vorbei...


----------



## Resendisback (9. Oktober 2009)

Devuse schrieb:


> also ist der bikepark jetzt so zusagen fertig?. weil ich wollt in den ferien vielleicht auch nochmal vorbei schauen



Ein Bikepark ist nie fertig 
Aber der geplante Bau bis Ende der Saison sollte dementsprechend 
bis zum Ende des Monats fertig sein.



Stengel schrieb:


> Heute irgendwer am Start in Braunlage wollte vielleicht hoch. .::???



Ah, da isser ja  Gut Heim gekommen ?


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (10. Oktober 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> so der stand vom letzen sonntag. bei der ns-line war nach der wippe schluss. ist also vielleicht ein, max zwei elemente dazu gekommen. die dirtline war sonntag noch im rohzustand, also die erdhügel waren zu erkennen, aber nicht befahrbar.




        Die Ns-Line ist fertig , aber die Dirtline wird wohl bis zu nächsten Frühjahr erstmal so bleiben . 

Gestern war wohl auch Bauende !!!


----------



## Timbozim (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe den gestrigen, sonnigen Tag genutzt um mal wieder am Wurmberg vorbei zu schauen und die neuen Strecken zu testen.

Die neue Northshore Line gefällt mir sehr gut! Nicht zu leicht aber auch nicht zu schwierig und endlich mal ein ganz kleiner Abschnitt auf dem man Balancieren kann/muss, die Breite also unter 20 cm ist. Die NSs machen einfach spaß zu fahren, schöne Sache.

Denn Singeltrail hatte ich mir etwas flowiger vorgestellt so dass ihn auch mal ein normaler Mountainbiker fahren kann der in die Downhillscene reinschnuppern möchte. Stattdessen ist der Trail im oberen Teil recht ruppig und verblockt, was aber auch sicher daran liegt, dass er noch nicht eingefahren ist. Vielleicht könnte man hier noch etwas cleanen. Weiter unten wirds schon Einsteigerfreundlicher bis auf ein Steinfeld welches in der Waagerechten liegt. Wenn man da nicht mit voll speed ankommt und draufballert muss man treten und das über die Brockenich habs nicht geschafft.

Der neue, schwere DHman oh man etwas Schwereres als der alte DH ist ja gut und schön aber das Ding ist echt nur was für richtige Spezialisten. Im oberen Bereich eine Serpentine mehr um eine etwas geringere Steigung zu erzielen hätte da Wunder vollbrachtso wie in Schulenberg, da geht es auch nicht gerade den Hang hinunter sondern in Serpentinen. Der weitere Verlauf ist neben der Uphill Passage und dem Roadgap  recht harmlos da die Steigung des Berges stark abnimmt, muss sich halt alles noch einfahren um dort Geschwindigkeit zu bekommen.

Ich will aber nicht nur meckern. Ich finde es nach wie vor klasse das etwas im Harz passiert und schätze die Arbeit der Bikeparkbauer ihr habt echt viel geleistet! Und da im Bikepark der gleiche Leitsatz wie im heimischen Garten gilt: Man ist nie fertig bin ich da sehr zuversichtlich, dass in den nächsten Jahren viele Verbesserungen einfließen 

Nach dem ich alles im Park ausgekundschaftet hatte bin ich dann immer den alten DH oder FR von der Bergstation bis zur Mittelstation gefahren, von dort aus links den Waldweg rein bis zur Abzweigung der NS Linedie perfekte Abfahrt für meinen Geschmack, ein schöner Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (10. Oktober 2009)

moin moin, ich war heute in braunlage und bin mal den "race track"gefahren der anfang is ja echt cool aber der rest is echt fürn po ! also ich dachte mir bin ich auf ner cross cuntry strecke gelandet ... sry aber der "race track" is echt nen griff ins klo und meiner meinung nach nur geld verschwndung, sry aber das is nix ... aber der rest macht denn noch spaß , bis auf die unnsinnig gestellten shores ...

---> fazit "race track" ich werde ihn kein 2. mal fahren 0 flow , viel viel zu flach, kaum kurven , einzig der erste teil macht echt bock aber dann is auch schon wieder schluss mit lustig ... der 2. drop is so gut wie unspring bar , da in der anfahrt ein baumstamm liegt ( bewust ) der ein genau in die falsche richtung lenkt.

@timbozim der neue DH wird auch nich schnell sein wenn er ausgefahren is ! 

gruß


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (10. Oktober 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> moin moin, ich war heute in braunlage und bin mal den "race track"gefahren der anfang is ja echt cool aber der rest is echt fürn po ! also ich dachte mir bin ich auf ner cross cuntry strecke gelandet ... sry aber der "race track" is echt nen griff ins klo und meiner meinung nach nur geld verschwndung, sry aber das is nix ... aber der rest macht denn noch spaß , bis auf die unnsinnig gestellten shores ...
> 
> ---> fazit "race track" ich werde ihn kein 2. mal fahren 0 flow , viel viel zu flach, kaum kurven , einzig der erste teil macht echt bock aber dann is auch schon wieder schluss mit lustig ... der 2. drop is so gut wie unspring bar , da in der anfahrt ein baumstamm liegt ( bewust ) der ein genau in die falsche richtung lenkt.
> 
> ...


 



Der Baumstamm liegt da mit absicht , weil er dich auf den nächsten Sprung vorbereiten soll !!!    

Die Landerampe danach liegt nicht gerade sondern nach rechts weg !  

daher dieser Baumstamm !


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. Oktober 2009)

Wurmbergschreck schrieb:


> Der Baumstamm liegt da mit absicht , weil er dich auf den nächsten Sprung vorbereiten soll !!!
> 
> Die Landerampe danach liegt nicht gerade sondern nach rechts weg !
> 
> daher dieser Baumstamm !




dann macht man das lieber mit 2 stämmen die einem anzeigen wo man hin muss aber kein stamm genau in die entgegen gesetzte richtung !  kumpel hat sich da deswegen vorhin zerkloppt !


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (10. Oktober 2009)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> dann macht man das lieber mit 2 stämmen die einem anzeigen wo man hin muss aber kein stamm genau in die entgegen gesetzte richtung !  kumpel hat sich da deswegen vorhin zerkloppt !





 da liegen zwei Stämme wenn du richtig geschaut hättest !!!!


----------



## --->freak<--- (11. Oktober 2009)

Wurmbergschreck schrieb:


> da liegen zwei Stämme wenn du richtig geschaut hättest !!!!



naja egal mir wayne  wenn ich da noch ma runter fahre , hacke ich eh den rst monsterroller piste runter  nehmts mir nich übel  war nicht böse gemeint nur gefällt halt nicht so aber naja muss man mit leben


----------



## checkb (12. Oktober 2009)

*Lasst euch ein geiles Wochenende im Harz nicht entgehen!!!*

Was erwartet euch am 17.10. und 18.10.2009 im Bikepark / Braunlage:

- GEILES WETTER!!! 

- Giant Truck mit den 2010er Modellen zum Testride am 17.10.2009.

- Special Downhill Teller vom Wurmberger für Low Budget.

- Totalsaisonausverkauf bei Zweirad Busche, bis zu 30% Rabatt. Wer viel kauft bekommt sicher noch mehr. 

- Bikerparty am Samstag, 17.10.2009 mit *Freibier** bei Zweirad Busche und dem Wurmberger. * Die Literzahl ist mir nicht bekannt. 

Ne Riesenmeute BROCKEN-ROCKER mit unendlich viel BLABLA beim Bikeparkday am Samstag im Bikepark Braunlage.

*NUR NOCH 7 FREIE STARTPLÄTZE!!!* *beim* *BROCKEN-ROCKEN Freeride Race 2009 am 18.10.2009. *

Gruss vom checker


----------



## MichaH2 (12. Oktober 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> *Lasst euch ein geiles Wochenende im Harz nicht entgehen!!!*
> 
> Was erwartet euch am 17.10. und 18.10.2009 im Bikepark / Braunlage:
> 
> ...



Wie war das noch mit den Richtlinien bzgl. Werbung?? 

Na, egal, ist ja kein Gewerblicher... wie lange hat den der Park noch auf? Die gesamten Herbstferien und bis Ende Okt.? Bis wieviel Uhr? 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## FreefallRLC (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich war leider schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr da; scheint sich ja aber echt gut was getan zu haben und die Pläne, zur Beendigung der Baumassnahmen, sind erreicht ^^

Ich hoffe mal das Wetter wird noch mal vernünftig. Wegen Arbeit kann man ja eigentlich nur am Wochenende hin. Und da sind nicht mehr allzuviele Termine möglich, bis zu ist. Und ich hab noch nicht mal die beiden noch freien Tageskarten genutzt >_<
Wie sieht es denn am nächsten Wochenedne aus, wenn Brocken Rocken ist? Ist der Park/ einige Strecken für den normalen Verkehr offen?


----------



## checkb (12. Oktober 2009)

> Wie sieht es denn am nächsten Wochenedne aus, wenn Brocken Rocken ist? Ist der Park/ einige Strecken für den normalen Verkehr offen?



Alles offen. Das BR FR Race wird am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr gestartet und da werden einige Teile des Parks für ca. 20 Minuten blockiert sein. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (12. Oktober 2009)

Welche Strecken werden gefahren?


----------



## burn (12. Oktober 2009)

wird am samstag bekannt gegeben


----------



## wurmberg (12. Oktober 2009)

Zieht die Winterreifen auf Eure bikes, heute fiel der erste Schnee. In den nächsten Tagen ist mit weiteren Schneefällen und Frost bis -5°C zu rechnen. Bei Zweirad-Busche und beim Wurmberger-Imbiss sollte sich evtl. auf Glühwein statt Freibier eingestellt werden. Bringt Handschuhe und Pudelmütze mit. Jetzt hat der Eine oder Andere vielleicht das, wovon er immer schon mal geträumt hat - biken im Neuschnee. Wo habt Ihr das bisher denn gehabt, der neueste Bikepark im Norden bietet im 1. Jahr wahrscheinlich ein breites Spektrum an Neuem!! So long, auch in der Hoffnung, daß aufgrund dieser Wetterkapriolen nicht das nächste Wochenende in Schnee oder Wasser untergeht.


----------



## stephan- (13. Oktober 2009)

Wollte Freitag unbedingt in den Park fahren und jetzt haben die geschlossen. Blöd.


----------



## burn (13. Oktober 2009)

Wer sagt denn das geschlossen ist?


----------



## stephan- (13. Oktober 2009)

Steht auf der Seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (13. Oktober 2009)

Das galt aber für die Regenfälle  Siehe den Post von wurmberg "Jetzt hat der Eine oder Andere vielleicht das, wovon er immer schon mal geträumt hat - biken im Neuschnee. Wo habt Ihr das bisher denn gehabt, der neueste Bikepark im Norden bietet im 1. Jahr wahrscheinlich ein breites Spektrum an Neuem!!"


----------



## tresor23 (13. Oktober 2009)

Also auf der HP vonder Seilbahn steht immer noch geschloßen das scheint mir aber noch die Info vom 11ten zu sein...
Heute morgen war die Hölle los alles voller Touristen da ja Herbstferien sind gehe aber davon aus das ein Bike tranzport möglich ist und gute DH Reifen stecken auch schon mal etwas schnee weg... 
Diejungs hängen etwa seid zwei Wochen etwas mit der HP ...
Warscheinlich weil sie an der für den Bikepark arbeiten also am besten einfach mal anrufen da wird dir geholfen.....


----------



## Resendisback (14. Oktober 2009)

namroN schrieb:


> Das galt aber für die Regenfälle  Siehe den Post von wurmberg "Jetzt hat der Eine oder Andere vielleicht das, wovon er immer schon mal geträumt hat - biken im Neuschnee. Wo habt Ihr das bisher denn gehabt, der neueste Bikepark im Norden bietet im 1. Jahr wahrscheinlich ein breites Spektrum an Neuem!!"



Jep, und jetzt ist schließlich alles gefroren, also holt die spikes raus


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2009)

aktuelles Foto von der Bergstation


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (14. Oktober 2009)

*bibber* *bibber*


----------



## el Lingo (14. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt, ich wollte doch am Wochenende zum Freeride Race und nicht zum Freeze-Ride...


----------



## checkb (14. Oktober 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich wollte doch am Wochenende zum Freeride Race und nicht zum Freeze-Ride...



Freeride ist Freeride, ob mit Board oder mit Bike.  Schnee macht die Sache extrem geil, Regen wäre ätzend. 

Happy Freeride*SNOW*race, checkb


----------



## Shakrath (14. Oktober 2009)

Joa ich glaube auch das wird echt witzig


----------



## Kaprado (14. Oktober 2009)

davon bin ich auch überzeugt. Die Frage ist nur für wen. Ich hoffe es gibt danach ein paar Clips und Bilder.



Shakrath schrieb:


> Joa ich glaube auch das wird echt witzig


----------



## Stengel (14. Oktober 2009)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Der neue, schwere DHman oh man etwas Schwereres als der alte DH ist ja gut und schön aber das Ding ist echt nur was für richtige Spezialisten.



Hallo  #nicht Für Spetzis ein anderer Sport würde sich da wohl fühlen Trail sag ich nur....

Also ich war ja am gleichen Tag da und wollte eigentlich nix zu diesem Tag schreiben......... Aber ich muß jetzt doch.

Ich lasse mich mal nur über den neuen SCHWEREN DH aus.

Dazu erstmal ..... lese hier im forum immer alles mit, so lese ich also das die strecken alle freigegeben sind und fahre voller erwartung auf den neuen DH nach Braunlage.
Angekommen ab in den lift und ab auf den berg............. Startrampe zum neuen DH ist schnell gefunden drauf.................... jaaaaaa und jetzt was ist das denn??????????????????
OK ich sehe nix als total zerklüftete felsen, absätze und kanten und denke mir bereits da wer das gebaut hat, hat anscheinend noch nie einen DH-Track aus der nähe gesehen... aber gut ich könnte nicht urteilen wenn ich es nicht trotzdem wage also los ......................... nach 10m das erstemal ende mein Bike steck wie in einem fahradständer zwichen 2 Felsen fest naja nicht schlimm weil geschwindigkeit bekommt man da ehhh nicht drauf da man mehr damit beschäftigt ist sich nicht ernsthaft zu verletzen.................... Bike wieder befreit weiter aber auch nicht weit immerwieder kaum zu überwindene steine und felsen die schön gegen die fahrtrichtung zeigen klasse denk ich mir. Dann endlich etwas fahrt aufnehmen und links in den Steilhang............ ja Steilhang so steil das es einfach mal kaum bis garnicht zu einer kontrollierten abfahrt kommt im gegenteil nach 10m mit dem hintern hinter meinem Hinterrad muss man plötzlich nach rechts...............  sturz weil richtungswechsel von links auf rechts bei dem gefälle und bei der geschwindigkeit die ich da drauf hatte naja wieder mein gedanke daran das sowas mal garnicht geht.... so wieder rauf aufs Rad und 2 kleine drops auf die landbahn der skispringer..... wir haben jetzt ca 300meter der insgesamt na keine ahnung aber 4km mindestens hinter uns gebracht........... und was jetzt kommt hat einfach mal nix mehr mit DH zu tun ......... bergauf trampeln???? ahh ja gut dann wieder bergab ne rasenautobahn durch den wald keine jumps drops usw nix mehr und vorallem kein gefälle mehr um in schwung zu bleiben die ganze zeit trampeln jaaaa die ganze zeit..... dann wieder bargauf ein gutes stück und dann ein roadgap ohne landung aber das ja nix neues hier kennt man ja schon vom FR. ab da dann wieder nix bis unten und trampeln trampeln trampeln.......................

FAZIT: Da hat es wer im oberen teil des neuen DH´S wohl jemand viel zu gut gemeint ( ich würde diesen jemand gerne mal da fahren sehen der kann mir ja sicher ne line zeigen in der man sich nix bricht.) Schwer ist gut steil auch aber das hier sorry DH ist was anderes nochmal als anreiz sollten sich die leute mal den DH in *Schulenberg* anschauen das ist ein Vorzeige DH aber das nur am rande.    
Unterer teil ist einfach kein DH wenn überhaupt ein SingelTrack und auch da nur ein schlechter.

Schlusswort: Das hier sind meine eigenen eindrücke und erfahrungen. Ich will damit niemandem auf die füße treten oder angreifen.Aber sowas musste mal gesagt werden damit andere vielleicht nicht so enttäuscht sind wenn sie da hinfahren.
Die beiden altenstrecken sind aufjedenfall eine abwechslung und zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (14. Oktober 2009)

Habe den neuen DH noch nicht gesehen bzw. befahren, aber eins muss ich sagen: Wenn du stürzt, ist das allein deine Schuld. Wenn du der Meinung bist ein so steiles Stück (so klingt es ja) fahren zu müssen, ohne es dir vorher anzusehen, dann wunder dich nicht, wenn es dich hinpackt.
Zumal (ich dachte du wärst Mitleser?!) hier von einigen Leuten geschrieben wurde, dass man sich das (S)Teilstück vorher gut ansehen soll und abgehen soll.


----------



## Stengel (14. Oktober 2009)

Pfennigfuchser  ich habe die unwichtigen dinge weggelassen keine panik das steilstück habe ich mir vorher angesehen ich stand ja oben und es ist doch recht gut einsehbar... ändert nix an der tatsache und klar das ich mich gepckt habe ist mein ding keine frage habe auch niemanden dafür verantwortlich gemacht. und wie du schon schreibst erst ansehen und dann kannst du ja deine meinung dazu genauso unverblümt schreiben wie ich es getan habe. Und dann bitte auf die wesentlichdinge in einem Post achten und dazu meinungen abgeben.


----------



## schotti65 (14. Oktober 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich wollte doch am Wochenende zum Freeride Race und nicht zum Freeze-Ride...



Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du nicht mehr mitfahren willst?
Aber da's ja noch freie Plätze gibt, wäre Nachnennung vor Ort kein Problem.


----------



## tresor23 (15. Oktober 2009)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Zieht die Winterreifen auf Eure bikes, heute fiel der erste Schnee. In den nächsten Tagen ist mit weiteren Schneefällen und Frost bis -5°C zu rechnen. Bei Zweirad-Busche und beim Wurmberger-Imbiss sollte sich evtl. auf Glühwein statt Freibier eingestellt werden. Bringt Handschuhe und Pudelmütze mit. Jetzt hat der Eine oder Andere vielleicht das, wovon er immer schon mal geträumt hat - *biken im Neuschnee. Wo habt Ihr das bisher denn gehabt, der neueste Bikepark im Norden bietet im 1. Jahr wahrscheinlich ein breites Spektrum an Neuem!!* So long, auch in der Hoffnung, daß aufgrund dieser Wetterkapriolen nicht das nächste Wochenende in Schnee oder Wasser untergeht.


 Ähm jetzt stehe ich im Wald war heute da und es gibt keine Tageskarten und selbst die Roller durften nich fahren alle strecken gespert hieß es :kotz:
Warum? Ich und auch einige andere auch waren schon bei mehr schnee
oben was ist denn nun los auf der HP bekommt man keine aktuellen infos und die Infos von hier wieder sprechen den tatsachen am berg Heißt das jetzt das FR Rennen fällt flach wenn ein halber cm schnee liegt? Oder wird da ne ausnahme gemacht? *Fragen über Fragen hoffentlich auch Antworten !*


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2009)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Ähm jetzt stehe ich im Wald war heute da und es gibt keine Tageskarten und selbst die Roller durften nich fahren alle strecken gespert hieß es :kotz:
> Warum? Ich und auch einige andere auch waren schon bei mehr schnee
> oben was ist denn nun los auf der HP bekommt man keine aktuellen infos und die Infos von hier wieder sprechen den tatsachen am berg Heißt das jetzt das FR Rennen fällt flach wenn ein halber cm schnee liegt? Oder wird da ne ausnahme gemacht? *Fragen über Fragen hoffentlich auch Antworten !*



Es hat Dienstag getaut und Di Nacht auf Mittwoch stark gefroren. Somit war die Piste stark vereist und nicht befahrbar!


----------



## wurmberg (15. Oktober 2009)

Gerne wollen wir hier antworten: Die derzeitigen Wetterprognosen für den Bereich Wurmberg - und hier speziell der Bereich ab Mittelstation bis Gipfel - lassen uns, wie auch auf unserer homepage "www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de" beschrieben, die weitere Aufrechterhaltung des Bikeparks sehr skeptisch betrachten. Frost in den letzten Tagen, Dauerfrost-Vorhersage bis 20.10., für einige Zeit zwischen Fr. und So. z.T. sehr starke Regen-und Schneefälle (Fr. sogar bis 15l Niederschlagsmenge), dies alles erscheint uns als zu gefährlich, um mit gutem Gewissen die Bikestrecken frei zu geben. Wir müssen bei unseren Entscheidungen alle Bikefreunde - ob Profi oder Anfänger - betrachten, das macht die Entscheidung nicht leicht! Für heute (Do.,15.10.) haben wir den "leichten Downhill" und den "Singletrail" geöffnet, aber auch hier auf diesen Strecken mit wenig Holzelementen haben wir leichte Schneeauflage bei überfrorenem Boden. Auch hier die Bitte an die, die fahren wollen: Seid äußerst vorsichtig! Für die nächsten Tage können wir nur von Tag zu Tag Öffnungen/Schließungen bekannt geben - daher unsere Bitte an Euch: Schaut auf unsere homepage "www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de", um Euch aktuelle Infos zu holen! Hier pflegen wir aktuelle Nachrichten immer bei Wetter-Veränderungen ein. 
Zum Rennen "Brocken-Rocken" sei folgendes gesagt: Derzeit ist das Rennen noch nicht gefährdet. Die Strecke haben wir gemeinsam so gewählt, daß sie noch bewältigt werden kann. Letzte Abstimmungen erfolgen aber noch, wir müssen auch hier sehen, wie das Wetter sich verändert! Auch hier werden wir in "Neuigkeiten" auf unserer homepage dann etwas schreiben!


----------



## tresor23 (15. Oktober 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Es hat Dienstag getaut und Di Nacht auf Mittwoch stark gefroren. Somit war die Piste stark vereist und nicht befahrbar!


AHH das ist natürlich ein Grund aber wie bist du denn jetzt an diese Info gekommen ? Okay jetzt habe ich es auch gelesen HP heute um 8 uhr aktualisiert das ging ja fix  Wollte ja nur mal nachfragen sollte kein gemäcker sin 
Habe jetzt auch gleich mal die webcam von der alm in meine FAV http://www.wurmberg-alm.de/index.php?id=2 aufgenommen


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du nicht mehr mitfahren willst?
> Aber da's ja noch freie Plätze gibt, wäre Nachnennung vor Ort kein Problem.



Ich versuche noch, mir eine Möglichkeit für den Sonntag aufrecht zu halten. Im Moment sieht es gut aus, die Chancen stehen bei 80%.

Zu den gefrorenen Strecken kann ich nur sagen, dass die dann viel schneller sind


----------



## Struggler (15. Oktober 2009)

tresor23 schrieb:


> @alle die es was angeht
> 
> Die Trend habe ich immer noch nicht werde aber mal den Ort die tage abklappern.... Aber unser Gruppenfoto ist im Braunlager anzeigenblatt
> Inkl. Bikeparkartikel also wenn ihr im Räumgebiet seid dann ein fach mal nen bescheid geben....





FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Macht mal n scan ^^



tresor23 hat mir das trend magazin und das braunlager anzeigeblatt mal zugeschickt und ich hab das ganze mal eingescant um es euch auch mal zeigen zu können

@ tresor23: nochmals danke dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaH2 (15. Oktober 2009)

kann nur hoffen das niemand aus dem Foto irgendwann mal macht: Besoffene Downhillbiker kurz bevor sie sich am Berg zu Tode fuhren... Junx, ihr könnt doch nicht mit Bierflaschen für die Presse posen. Das wirft ja gleich wieder das richtige Licht auf die Szene  feierwütig, nix im Kopf ausser Saufen, Rauchen, mit merkwürdigen Rädern in seltsamen Gewändern den Berg runter fahren..

Gruß

Micha


----------



## stephan- (15. Oktober 2009)

Morgen wird vermutlich geschlossen sein, was? :/

Wie muss man sich die gesperrten Strecken vorstellen? Werden vermutlich trotzdem befahrbar sein, oder?


----------



## wurmberg (16. Oktober 2009)

*Extremes Schlechtwetter zwingen zur Schließung von Bahn und Bikepark!*Ein Sturm mit sich verstärkenden Orkanböen zieht heute (16.10.) über die Harzer Höhenlagen. Bis max. 15m/sek. Wind kann die Bahn gefahren werden, bereits um 6.30 Uhr in der Frühe traten in kurzen Abständen immer wieder Böen schon bis zu 22m/sek auf.
 Eiseskälte bei - 4°C, immer wieder Regen im Tal und leichter Schneefall auf dem Gipfel führten zu starker Glatteisbildung am Berg. Das Befahren dieser Eisflächen ist extrem gefährlich. Durch tagelangen Dauerfrost ist der Boden bereits hart gefroren.
 Aus diesen genannten Gründen sehen wir uns leider gezwungen, Bahn und Park vorübergehend zu schliessen.


----------



## FreefallRLC (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die scans!
Schade dass die Saison schon vorbei is. Der Winter kam sehr plötzlich.


----------



## ILJA (16. Oktober 2009)

na dann macht mal schnell eure revision dass man alles vom Winter mitnehmen kann (vor zwei Jahren gabs ja nur im Oktober und Ostern Schnee, wollen wir das beste hoffen^^)


----------



## TZR (16. Oktober 2009)

Textverständnis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2009)

sagt mal an wer von euch wer ist?
Man hat sich zwar beim Bauen gesehen und unterhalten aber man weiß nicht welcher nickt dazu gehört


----------



## Brook (16. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> sagt mal an wer von euch wer ist?
> Man hat sich zwar beim Bauen gesehen und unterhalten aber man weiß nicht welcher nickt dazu gehört



Schwarzes "bikeparkmap.de" T-Shirt direkt vorne am Tisch mit Bier in der Hand 

ICH


----------



## Struggler (16. Oktober 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> sagt mal an wer von euch wer ist?
> Man hat sich zwar beim Bauen gesehen und unterhalten aber man weiß nicht welcher nickt dazu gehört



ganz links außen mit der cap und dem bier in der hand, das bin ich
ganz rechts außen ist tresor23 und der links neben ihm mit bier in der hand ist namroN


----------



## wurmberg (16. Oktober 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Danke für die scans!
> Schade dass die Saison schon vorbei is. Der Winter kam sehr plötzlich.


Nun mal langsam, Freunde! Bis einschl. So., den 01.11. sind es noch locker zwei Wochen, in denen wir hier Bahn und BIKEPARK anbieten wollen. Wetter wird spätestens Mi. nächster Woche wieder wärmer und trocken! Das Rennen der "Brocken-Rocker" ist um eine Woche verschoben - also alles noch im grünen Bereich!! 
Trotzdem ist morgen die "Giant-Messe" bei Fahrrad-Busche hier an der Talstation (siehe post von Busches weiter zurück). Vielleicht kommt der Eine oder Andere von Euch hierher zum "Schnäppchen"-Machen, fachsimpeln auf der dazugehörigen Fete.


----------



## tresor23 (17. Oktober 2009)

Struggler schrieb:


> ganz links außen mit der cap und dem bier in der hand, das bin ich
> ganz rechts außen ist tresor23 und der links neben ihm mit bier in der hand ist namroN


Da hat er er recht mal gut das nicht erwähnt wurde das ich auch ein Bier in der hand hatte  die andern beiden sind rechts der micha und der Torsten unser Dorf Gigolo  wo der sich auf einmal her gezaubert hat weiß ich aber nicht... Ist mir erst auf dem Bild aufgefallen das er da ist


----------



## Schildi (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie schauts denn Sonntag aus hätte echt lust auf nen kleinen winter-wunder-bike-tag finde es schade das immer bei schlechtem wetter dicht ist. Sturm kann ich verstehen aber Regen???? und Schnee???

Es gibt nichts besseres als ne schöne Schlammschlacht  und wer bei so nem wetter kommt dem ist auch klar das es nich gerade gemütlich und einfach wird


----------



## wurmberg (17. Oktober 2009)

Schildi schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn Sonntag aus hätte echt lust auf nen kleinen winter-wunder-bike-tag finde es schade das immer bei schlechtem wetter dicht ist. Sturm kann ich verstehen aber Regen???? und Schnee???


Regen unten im Tal, Schnee und Eisglätte oben auf dem Berg. EIS unter dünner Schneeschicht führt zu einem unkontrollierbaren Sicherheitsrisiko. Wenn unter solchen Bedingungen beim downhillen jemandem etwas (Schlimmes) passiert, wer übernimmt denn dann die Verantwortung. Diese Frage wird dann ja sicher dem Betreiber gestellt, oder?


----------



## Schildi (18. Oktober 2009)

Welcher Bikeparkbetreiber steht denn in der Verantwortung wenn ich stürze???? 
Da ist doch in jedem fall n Haftungsausschluss in der AGB, alles andere wär echt teuer für jede Versicherung, selbst bei nem rennen bin ich nich versichert auch wenn ich Startgeb. zahle.

Aber wenn das so ist, komm ich nächstes mal und beklage mich das ich dreck im Auge habe und verlange Schadensersatz und Schmerzensgeld 

Kanns schon verstehen aber so ist der Park ja die hälfte der zeit zu echt schade ist halt echt schön geworden aber leider n bissel eingeschränkt


----------



## nonem (18. Oktober 2009)

Schildi schrieb:


> Welcher Bikeparkbetreiber steht denn in der Verantwortung wenn ich stürze????
> Da ist doch in jedem fall n Haftungsausschluss in der AGB, alles andere wär echt teuer für jede Versicherung, selbst bei nem rennen bin ich nich versichert auch wenn ich Startgeb. zahle.
> 
> Aber wenn das so ist, komm ich nächstes mal und beklage mich das ich dreck im Auge habe und verlange Schadensersatz und Schmerzensgeld
> ...


da spielen sicher auch noch andere Faktoren ne Rolle. Bei miesen Bedingungen kommen halt kaum Leute und da sind die Betriebskosten wahrscheinlich höher als dass, was die paar verückten Leute einbringen würden. Da ist es natürlich sehr bequem sich mit Haftungsfragen rauszureden. Aber falls ihr drauf steht könnt ihr ja sicher auch so die Strecken benutzen, denke nicht dass euch da jemand abhalten wird... Nur selbst hochschieben ist dann wohl angesagt.


----------



## ILJA (18. Oktober 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Bei miesen Bedingungen kommen halt kaum Leute und da sind die Betriebskosten wahrscheinlich höher als dass, was die paar verückten Leute einbringen würden. Da ist es natürlich sehr bequem sich mit Haftungsfragen rauszureden.



Die Bahn ist nur bei Sturm aus, sonst läuft die (fast) das ganze Jahr.
Ist also ehrlich gemeinte Gefahrenabwehr...
Bei so nem Wetter ist es NICHT schön da oben, da herrscht Hochgebirgsklima. Ist auch im Sinne der Rettungstechnik nicht sonderlich toll. Bei 20cm Neuschnee-Matsch kommt kein Geländewagen mehr durch und die Bergwacht ist mit ihren Schneemobilen erst in der Skisaison am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (18. Oktober 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> Die Bahn ist nur bei Sturm aus, sonst läuft die (fast) das ganze Jahr.
> Ist also ehrlich gemeinte Gefahrenabwehr...
> Bei so nem Wetter ist es NICHT schön da oben, da herrscht Hochgebirgsklima. Ist auch im Sinne der Rettungstechnik nicht sonderlich toll. Bei 20cm Neuschnee-Matsch kommt kein Geländewagen mehr durch und die Bergwacht ist mit ihren Schneemobilen erst in der Skisaison am start.


na dann hab ich nix gesagt und nehm meinen laienhaften Kommentar zurück


----------



## Schildi (18. Oktober 2009)

na das ist doch mal ne ansage die realistisch kommt 
da geht aber n breite straße hoch 

meine Erklärung wär die haben keine lust die Gondeln sauber zu mach 

was ich mir eher vorstellen kann


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (18. Oktober 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> Die Bahn ist nur bei Sturm aus, sonst läuft die (fast) das ganze Jahr.
> Ist also ehrlich gemeinte Gefahrenabwehr...
> Bei so nem Wetter ist es NICHT schön da oben, da herrscht Hochgebirgsklima. Ist auch im Sinne der Rettungstechnik nicht sonderlich toll. Bei 20cm Neuschnee-Matsch kommt kein Geländewagen mehr durch und die Bergwacht ist mit ihren Schneemobilen erst in der Skisaison am start.


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (18. Oktober 2009)

ILJA schrieb:


> Die Bahn ist nur bei Sturm aus, sonst läuft die (fast) das ganze Jahr.
> Ist also ehrlich gemeinte Gefahrenabwehr...
> Bei so nem Wetter ist es NICHT schön da oben, da herrscht Hochgebirgsklima. Ist auch im Sinne der Rettungstechnik nicht sonderlich toll. Bei 20cm Neuschnee-Matsch kommt kein Geländewagen mehr durch und die Bergwacht ist mit ihren Schneemobilen erst in der Skisaison am start.




nicht ganz richtig , die Bergwacht hat nicht nur Skidoos , sondern auch ATVs , die gehen bei jedem Wetter . Und ATV sind auch im Harz .



Aber zur Gefahrenabwehr ist das die einzig richtige Maßnahme , den Park zu schließen !!! Wer dann fährt ist selber schuld und trägt dann selber die volle Verantwortung !!!


----------



## checkb (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hier der neue Zeitplan...klick hier!!!

Anmeldung BROCKEN-ROCKEN Freeride Race...klick hier!!!

Gruss vom checker


----------



## el Lingo (19. Oktober 2009)

Ihr rechnet mit 20 min Minumum Fahrzeit für die Strecke? Was kommt da auf uns zu???


----------



## checkb (19. Oktober 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ihr rechnet mit 20 min Minumum Fahrzeit für die Strecke? Was kommt da auf uns zu???



Nicht viel: 50 Hm uphill, dann quer und danach nur noch runter. Ick denke der Sieger fährt ca. 10 - 12 Minuten.

checkb


----------



## el Lingo (19. Oktober 2009)

Wir fangen also mit einem Uphill an!? Wie gut, dass ich jetzt nen EVOC Rucksack habe. Protector und Camelbak in einem...


----------



## FreefallRLC (19. Oktober 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wir fangen also mit einem Uphill an!? Wie gut, dass ich jetzt nen EVOC Rucksack habe. Protector und Camelbak in einem...



Für die paar meter (und bei dem kühlen Wetter) willst Du, bei nem Rennen so viel Extragewicht mitnehmen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja, sonst bin ich bergauf immer zu schnell. Meine Freundin drückt mir ihre Sachen auch immer mit in den Rucksack, in der Hoffnung, ich werde langsamer...


----------



## FreefallRLC (20. Oktober 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ja, sonst bin ich bergauf immer zu schnell. Meine Freundin drückt mir ihre Sachen auch immer mit in den Rucksack, in der Hoffnung, ich werde langsamer...



Haha. Gute Antwort


----------



## bjoernsen (20. Oktober 2009)

mal wieder ein Zeitungsartikel:

http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/braunlage_arid,88755.html


----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. Oktober 2009)

Zum Artikel:

Ich verstehe nicht das die Leute es nicht verstehen das Masse nicht automatisch  Klasse macht....


----------



## JanikF. (20. Oktober 2009)

mit irgendwas muss man ja werben wenn es mit dem Worldcup schon nicht geklappt hat


----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (20. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Superlative gehts nunmal nicht. 
Eine normale Werbung, die realistisch die Lage beschreibt und auf Superlative verzichtet, würde wohl keinen Kunden ansprechen, oder?

Ich meine, es ist doch so. Mir geht das auch auf den Nerv. "Der Längste Park" "Der größte Park" "Der vielfältigste Park", aber so funktionierts nunmal.


----------



## toschi (21. Oktober 2009)

So wie die Wettervorhersagen sind scheint das Ende der Saison früher als geplant einzutreten. So ganz Up to Date sind die News der Wurmbergseilbahn auch nicht... 





			
				www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de schrieb:
			
		

> Montag, 19.10.2009, 20:20 Uhr*
> BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE heute nochmals geschlossen!!*
> Schnee und Eis machen das Fahren noch nicht möglich. Sowie wir die Möglichkeit sehen, den Park wieder öffnen zu können, folgen Infos hier auf unserer Homepage!





			
				www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag, 20.10.2009, 21:48 Uhr*
> Der Winter hat den Gipfel fest im Griff!
> *Für unsere Biker ist der Zug schon fast abgefahren, eine nützliche Wetterbesserung ist eigentlich nicht zu erkennen! In 1-2 Tagen werden wir feststellen können, ob eine Öffnung überhaupt noch möglich sein wird.



Ich war am Sonntag dort und bin den Singletrail abgegangen, Schnee bis zur Bergstation Kaffeehorst und darunter durch den anhaltenden Regen Matschlöcher ohne Ende, wenige Abschnitte sind trocken.
Dadurch das sich der Trail teils im dichten Wald befindet wird vorraussichtlich Schnee und Eis dort nicht tauen, wenn Regen oder Graupel fällt wird er oben auf dem Boden vermutlich auch gleich gefrieren.
Mich würde interessieren ob die Strecke diese Woche noch entwässert wird, bzw. bis wann an den Strecken gearbeitet wird dort wo es möglich ist, oder verschiebt sich das auf das nächste Jahr? In dem Zustand kann die Strecke nicht wirklich befahren werden, zumindestens die großen Sumpflöcher sollten verschwinden oder überbaut werden.

Für das Freeride Race sehe ich leider schwarz


----------



## JayPKay (22. Oktober 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Für das Freeride Race sehe ich leider schwarz



Da siehst du richtig!



schotti65 schrieb:


> *Aus die Maus!!!
> BROCKEN-ROCKEN FREERIDE RACE 2009 wird abgesagt!*
> 
> Hallo Leute,
> ...


----------



## bAd_taSte (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

wieso hat der Bikepark denn eigentlich bei schlechtem Wetter geschlossen? Das ist doch eigentlich der Reiz am DH, wenn man auch mal bei anderen Witterungsverhältnissen fahren kann.
Für mich mutet das schon ein wenig peinlich an, was da so auf der Homepage steht...


Für unsere Biker ist der Zug schon fast abgefahren, eine nützliche Wetterbesserung ist eigentlich nicht zu erkennen! In 1-2 Tagen werden wir feststellen können, ob eine Öffnung überhaupt noch möglich sein wird.
Das Befahren dieser Eisflächen ist extrem gefährlich. Durch tagelangen Dauerfrost ist der Boden bereits hart gefroren.
Aus diesen genannten Gründen sehen wir uns leider gezwungen, Bahn und Park vorübergehend zu schliessen.
Wegen des schlechten Wetters mit wiederkehrenden Regenfällen müssen wir den Park vorübergehend schließen. Das Herabfahren auf den Strecken macht durch die vielen schlammigen, ja morastigen Stellen und Löcher nicht nur keinen Spaß, es würde auch erheblichen Schaden an den Strecken nach sich ziehen!

Nun ja, abgesehen von dem "Schaden" der an den Strecken entstehen kann, sehe ich keinen Grund, da nicht zu fahren. Und die "Schäden" sind auch nichts anderes als schnellerer Verschleiss der Strecke. Da muss so oder so ab und an mal nachgebessert werden.
Und wenn wer bei Schnee und Eis fahren will, wieso denn nicht? Es fährt doch jeder auf eigene Gefahr da runter..

Das wollte ich nochmal loswerden, hab aber vorher nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, ob da schon einer vor mir sowas gepostet hat.
(wobei ich eben gesehen habe, dass da gestern abend das Thema schon angeschrieben wurde)

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## onkel_c (22. Oktober 2009)

auf eisflächen kann niemand wirklich 'gezielt' bremsen und lenken. dies bedeutet ein erhöhtes nicht kalkulierbares risiko. kommt es auf solch einer  eisfläche zu einem folgenschweren unfall, der weitreichende konsequenzen nach sich zieht (z.b. für die krankenkasse) und mit entsprechenden kosten verbunden ist, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass schadensersatzansprüche an den ausrichter gestellt werden. denn dieser hätte das risiko erkennen müssen. sogenannte haftungsausschlüsse befreien nicht von der sorgfaltspflicht und größtmöglicher streckensicherheit!

man sollte sich auch immer persönlich die frage stellen, ob es sinn macht eine 'strecke übermäßig zu zerbomben' weil der boden butterweich ist. ich finde man kann (und sollte) den schutz der natur mit einbeziehen. ist eine strecke, hang, wald erst einmal richtig 'zerpflügt' dauert es ganz sicher nicht lange und du hast die naturschützer auf den plan gerufen. dies mag ein nebenaspekt der absage sein, ist aber mbmn durchaus beachtenswert.

nein, ich bin mit dem betreiber nicht einmal bekannt und habe auch sonst nichts mit dem bikepark am hut. ICH finde die absage aber logisch und konsequent!


----------



## toschi (22. Oktober 2009)

Der Betreiber gewährleistet ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit auf der Strecke, wenn diese nicht gegeben ist haftet er im Schadensfall.

Du kannst natürlich hochstrampeln und die Strecken abfahren, daran wird Dich keiner hindern können, dann liegt die Verantwortung bei Dir.
Für einen Snowride gibt es aber schönere Strecken im Harz.


----------



## axl65 (22. Oktober 2009)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wieso hat der Bikepark denn eigentlich bei schlechtem Wetter geschlossen? Das ist doch eigentlich der Reiz am DH, wenn man auch mal bei anderen Witterungsverhältnissen fahren kann.
> Für mich mutet das schon ein wenig peinlich an, was da so auf der Homepage steht...
> ...



Wahrscheinlich hat das alles mit Haftungsfragen zu tun.
Auch wenn Du immer auf eigene Gefahr darunter fährst,so könnte es doch diesmal dazu kommen,daß Du Dich so aufs Maul packst daß Du bis ans Lebensende im Rolli verbringst.(Was Dir sicherlich keiner wünscht!!!)

Deine Angehörigen werden dann schnell feststellen daß Du nicht nur ein körperlicher Problemfall bist sondern vor allem auch ein finanzieller.
Dann werden Verantwortliche gesucht die diesen Schaden finanziell tragen sollen.Und da steht dann als erstes der Bikeparkbetreiber.

Hier geht es dann nicht mehr um bloßen Menschenverstand sondern dann treten Anwälte auf den Plan und die wollen bekanntlich Geld,für sich und ihre Mandanten.
Davor wird sich der Bikeparkbetreiber nun schützen wollen und wird deswegen diese Strecken offiziell sperren.
Nicht daß ihn dieses nun unangreifbar macht aber es erschwert sicherlich eine Inhaftungnahme ihm gegenüber.

axl


----------



## Skywalker_sz (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja Sperren hin oder her, wenn der Bikeparkbetreiber ein Strecke sperrt dann muss er es so tun das es dir nicht mehr möglich ist die Strecke zu nutzen sprich er muss seiner Sicherungspflicht nachkommen, sprich Zauen drum. Sonst ist das egal, das ist genauso wie mit einem Gartenteich wo einer reinfällt und drin ertrinkt. Dort haftet immer der Besitzer ausser er hat den Teich nochmals einzeln gesichert, z.B durch einen extra Zauen.

Und ich glaub auch eher das es andere Gründe hat, die Strecken werden echt Zerstört und die Station wird auch Sau dreckig was meiner Meinung der Hauptgrund sein wird, aber den kann man ja nun nicht sagen, weil wer hört schon gerne: Aufgrund der Nässe und des damit verbunden Matsches schliessen wir den Bikepark weil unsere Bahn sonst zu Dreckig wird und sich die anderen Gäste aufregen 

Leider verstehe ich dann die aussage nicht ganz....



wurmberg schrieb:


> Zieht die Winterreifen auf Eure bikes, heute fiel der erste Schnee. In den nächsten Tagen ist mit weiteren Schneefällen und Frost bis -5°C zu rechnen. Bei Zweirad-Busche und beim Wurmberger-Imbiss sollte sich evtl. auf Glühwein statt Freibier eingestellt werden. Bringt Handschuhe und Pudelmütze mit. Jetzt hat der Eine oder Andere vielleicht das, wovon er immer schon mal geträumt hat - biken im Neuschnee. Wo habt Ihr das bisher denn gehabt, der neueste Bikepark im Norden bietet im 1. Jahr wahrscheinlich ein breites Spektrum an Neuem!! So long, auch in der Hoffnung, daß aufgrund dieser Wetterkapriolen nicht das nächste Wochenende in Schnee oder Wasser untergeht.


----------



## MichaH2 (22. Oktober 2009)

wäre es vom Veranstalter oder Eigentümer wenn er sagt, okay, ich lasse das Rennen starten, die haben ja alle einen Haftungsausschluß unterschrieben. Der Haftungsausschluß zieht nur wenn man dem Betreiber/Veranstalter keine grobe Fahrlässigkeit nachweisen kann. Ergo: Schnee, Eis, etc. sind bekannte Gefahren, stürzt jemand könnte man unter Umständen den Haftungsausschluß aushebeln, einige Richter sind für sowas auf ganz offen. Was das für den Betreiber bedeutet kann sich jeder aussrechnen, je nach Verletzung. Das macht seine Versicherung nur einmal mit, dann kann er sich entweder eine neue suchen oder den x fachen Beitrag zahlen. 

Dazu kommt dann noch das von Onkel C angeführte Argument des Naturschutzes, das sind alles Naturstrecken, leider haben solche Strecken in Waldlagen die Eigenschaft aus nicht verdichteten Böden zu bestehen, die auch noch aus Humus oder Erde sind, also nicht Lehm, da gibt es sehr schnell Errosionsschäden, die werden dann immer weiter ausgewaschen, die Erde folgt dem Hang abwärts, die Rinnen werden immer größer und tiefer. Man sieht das hier bei uns in der Gegend sehr schön an den wilden Trails, die Rinnen sind zum Teil nach 2-3 Jahren fast eine Meter tief in den Boden gefräst, schön in den Kurve, aber selbst da sieht man deutlich das die Kurven immer "runder" werden. 


Gruß 

Micha


----------



## axl65 (22. Oktober 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Und ich glaub auch eher das es andere Gründe hat, die Strecken werden echt Zerstört und die Station wird auch Sau dreckig was meiner Meinung der Hauptgrund sein wird, aber den kann man ja nun nicht sagen, weil wer hört schon gerne: Aufgrund der Nässe und des damit verbunden Matsches schliessen wir den Bikepark weil unsere Bahn sonst zu Dreckig wird und sich die anderen Gäste aufregen
> 
> Leider verstehe ich dann die aussage nicht ganz....



Den Leuten der Wurmbergbahn zu unterstellen,sie würden Angst davor haben das die Gondeln/Stationen dreckig werden,ist nichts weiter als billige Polemik!!!
Kein Bikeparkbetreiber wird sich nicht auch im Vorfeld darüber Gedanken gemacht haben.

In Thale gab es mal den Fall daß sich ein Wandersmann über den Dreck beschwert hat,den ein Downhiller in der dortigen Sesselliftstation gemacht hat.
Daraufhin wurde er vom Mitarbeiter der Station zurecht gewiesen,dies sei doch völlig normal und der Wandersmann müßte ja letztendlich den Schmutz nicht wegmachen.Ausserdem war der Stationsmann auch so nett dem aufgebrachten Herren zu erklären,daß,man von den 2,50 die er dort läßt,nicht leben kann.

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (22. Oktober 2009)

Als ich das letzte mal im Schlamm dort war, wurde gesagt das ich das Rad doch bitte nach der Fahrt sauber machen soll damit ich dort nicht alles dreckig mache. Von daher ist das für mich keine Polemik sondern meine Meinung!


----------



## stephan- (22. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema Naturschutz: Die Strecken werden sowieso ausgefahren. Früher oder eben später. Und wenn der Park immer dicht hat, sobald die Strecken nass sind, dann wird das wohl nicht lang gut gehen mit dem Park.

Vorallem finde ich Aussagen wie "es ist nass, das Fahren macht keinen Spaß, darum haben wir geschlossen" etwas daneben. Da sollte man wenigstens so ehrlich sein und die wahren Gründe der Schließung nennen, aber nicht der gesamten Bikerschaft den Spaß am Fahren abzusagen und so zu tun, als gäbs keine Leute, die im Matsch erst richtig Spaß haben.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (22. Oktober 2009)

@ stephan : Ich glaub die verwechseln uns DH Fahrer mit irgendwelchen Schönwetterfahrern  
Darum Kopiere den unteren Text und Paste ihn 30mal damit du lernst das du nicht im Schlamm fahren darfst :
*
"Schlamm ist schlecht für mich, ich darf nur im trockenen in Braunlage fahren weil der Rest für mich keinen Spass zu machen hat !!!!"*


In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich in ein langes Winterberg Wochenende mit hoffentlich schön viel feinem Schlamm


----------



## bAd_taSte (22. Oktober 2009)

axl65 schrieb:


> Kein Bikeparkbetreiber wird sich nicht auch im Vorfeld darüber Gedanken gemacht haben.
> axl



Hat der Bikeparkbetreiber (eher der Liftbetreiber) ja, wie man auf der Homepage lesen kann: Also sprach die Mama zum Sohnemann: "Fahre nicht im Matsch, denn es macht keinen Spaß!"


----------



## Schildi (22. Oktober 2009)

WENN MAMA SAGT ES MACHT KEINEN SPAß DANN MACHT ES KEINEN SPAß!!!!!
Diskussion beendet.

***Ich will aber nach Braunlage fahrradfahren, oh bitte bitte***


----------



## Fetzi * (22. Oktober 2009)

Regt euch doch mal auf !

1. das mit dem schlamm an den rädern hat nur damit zu tun das die seilbahnstation nicht zum schlammpfad wird ( die haben da solche gelochten gummimatten ), da dieser beim rauswuchten der räder gern schaufelweise abfällt

2. zum thema gewährleistung : der liftbetreiber/parkbetreiber HAT dafür sorge zu tragen das ein mindestmas an sicherheit gewährleistet ist !
Es ist einem anwalt der einen mandanten in einem haftungsfall vertritt schlichtweg schei§§egal ob dieser wie ein 12-jähriger im forum herumgeflamed hat , und daraufhin der lift oder parkbetreiber nachgegeben hat und der öffnung zugestimmt hat .
( mir persönlich stösst es schon bitter auf wenn ich idioten ohne helm auf der strecke sehe )

3. Ich war schon immer von der informationsfreudigkeit gegenüber der kunden in braunlage begeistert , und finde es auch super wenn sich die betreiber die mühe machen es hier nocheinmal extra zu posten anstatt auf irgendeiner homepage .
z.B. schulenberg : 2 kumpels und ich hatten vor 3 jahren 4 tage urlaub gebucht , und wir hatten uns vorher TELEFONISCH über die öffnung des liftes erkundigt , und 1 tag später als wir ankamen mussten wir feststellen das der liftbetreiber kurzerhand  und völlig "unvorhergesehen" seinen jahresurlaub in der sonne angetreten hat . Das zum thema zuverlässigkeit !

4. wer so fahrgeil ist soll hochschieben , das spart geld und ist relativ unbeschwerlich auf der fahrstrasse , oder wollt ihr wirklich das ein betreiber wegen irgendeinem seine "lizenz" verliert ? , dann wäre für alle schluss ,  PRIMA !

5. Hahnenklee hat schon seit 2 wochen zu !

6. bin auch ein schlammfahrer , aber das mamma recht wissen wir ja alle ...


----------



## PlainLazy (22. Oktober 2009)

> 5. Hahnenklee hat schon seit 2 wochen zu !



Laut deren Homepage ist Hahnenklee noch geöffnet. Auf der Webcam war gerade auch noch eine Bikegondel zu sehen (Timecode vom Bild war aktuell)


----------



## Fetzi * (22. Oktober 2009)

PlainLazy schrieb:


> Laut deren Homepage ist Hahnenklee noch geöffnet. Auf der Webcam war gerade auch noch eine Bikegondel zu sehen (Timecode vom Bild war aktuell)



sry , hab mich verguckt .. uppps


----------



## PlainLazy (22. Oktober 2009)

Wollte am Sa eigentlich auch nach Braunlage, und der Ausweichplan ist nach Hahnenklee zu fahren. Da war ich etwas überrascht.  Naja, sonst eben noch früher aufstehen und nach WiBe fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (22. Oktober 2009)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> 4. wer so fahrgeil ist soll hochschieben , das spart geld und ist relativ unbeschwerlich auf der fahrstrasse , oder wollt ihr wirklich das ein betreiber wegen irgendeinem seine "lizenz" verliert ? , dann wäre für alle schluss ,  PRIMA !




Wer fahrgeil ist und das richtige Rad hat, will aber nicht hochschieben. Hochschieben kann man auch zuhause.
Und im übrigen würde, wer fahrgeil ist, niemals die eigenen Unfälle auf den Park schieben. Das ist in Deutschland eh so ein Sport geworden, für alles und jeden einen Schuldigen zu finden, der nicht "man selbst" ist. Erstmal alles verklagen, was so geht.
Leute, die öfter in Bikeparks unterwegs sind, kämen sicherlich niemals auf so eine Idee, sich wegen eigenen Fahrfehlern, über den Betreiber aufzuregen. Zumal man die Strecken eh vorher ansehen soll. Weiß nicht wo da das Problem ist.
Fakt ist nunmal: Egal wie stark es regnet, Schulenberg hat auf, Hahnenklee hat auf, Winterberg hat auf, Willingen hat auf. Warum also nicht Braunlage?


----------



## Kaprado (22. Oktober 2009)

> Eis- und Schneeverhältnisse am Berg sind so schlecht, dass er und wir es nicht verantworten können, die Strecken zu öffnen bzw. das Rennen durchzuführen.


 

Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## burn (22. Oktober 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> Fakt ist nunmal: Egal wie stark es regnet, Schulenberg hat auf, Hahnenklee hat auf, Winterberg hat auf, Willingen hat auf. Warum also nicht Braunlage?



Ich war schon so oft bei Sauwetter in Braunlage, deine Behauptung das bei Regen geschlossen ist, ist einfach falsch!
Die haben dort extra Gummimatten fuer die Gondeln damit sie nicht dreckig werden und die Mitarbeiter ziehen sich gegen dreckige Bikes Handschuhe an.
Einzig bei Gewitter oder Sturm steht die Bahn aus Sicherheitsgruenden. Im Gegensatz zu dir war ich am letzten WE am Berg und es macht einfach keinen Sinn bei geschlossener Schneedecke und Eis den Park zu oeffnen. Anders wird es in den anderen Parks deutschlandweit auch nicht sein. Es sind ja nicht nur Gutmenschen und Profis wie du einer bist dort, sondern auch Leute die das erste Mal auf einem DH - Bike bzw. Roller sitzen. Und genau diese bzw. deren Angehoerige haben sehr wohl ein Interesse die Betreiber zu verklagen wenn sie im Rollstuhl oder einer Alukiste landen.

Fazit: Regen kein Problem -> Schnee und Eis grosses Problem!





> Wer fahrgeil ist und das richtige Rad hat, will aber nicht hochschieben.




Guck mal in den Hochtouren Thread in der Galerie, die Jungs sind fahrgeil! Du bist in meinen Augen einfach nur ein typisch deutscher Noergler.


----------



## schu2000 (22. Oktober 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> Und im übrigen würde, wer fahrgeil ist, niemals die eigenen Unfälle auf den Park schieben.



Das mag ja sein. Das macht dann aber - leider - u.U. Dein Anwalt (bzw. der Deiner Krankenkasse/BU/sonstwas) wenn was richtig schlimmes passiert ist...



Kaprado schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?



 Danke! Endlich hats mal jemand aufn Punkt gebracht!


----------



## stephan- (22. Oktober 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Ich war schon so oft bei Sauwetter in Braunlage, deine Behauptung das bei Regen geschlossen ist, ist einfach falsch!
> Die haben dort extra Gummimatten fuer die Gondeln damit sie nicht dreckig werden und die Mitarbeiter ziehen sich gegen dreckige Bikes Handschuhe an.
> Einzig bei Gewitter oder Sturm steht die Bahn aus Sicherheitsgruenden. Im Gegensatz zu dir war ich am letzten WE am Berg und es macht einfach keinen Sinn bei geschlossener Schneedecke und Eis den Park zu oeffnen. Anders wird es in den anderen Parks deutschlandweit auch nicht sein. Es sind ja nicht nur Gutmenschen und Profis wie du einer bist dort, sondern auch Leute die das erste Mal auf einem DH - Bike bzw. Roller sitzen. Und genau diese bzw. deren Angehoerige haben sehr wohl ein Interesse die Betreiber zu verklagen wenn sie im Rollstuhl oder einer Alukiste landen.
> 
> ...




Dann nehme ich das zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Bei Eis/Schnee war ich t atsächlich nie da, allerdings bin ich ein Fan von Schneebiken. Irgendwelchen Sarkasmus kannst du dir übrigens sparen, man wird sich doch wohl noch darüber unterhalten dürfen, oder? Das hat wohl kaum was mit irgendeinem Fahrkönnen zutun. 
Wenn irgendwelche Anfänger der Meinung sind, im Winter bei Eis und Schnee sei die beste Zeit um das erste mal auf ein DH Rad zu steigen und damit direkt eine DH Piste zu fahren, dann kann man denen so oder so nicht helfen. Für eigene Doofheit kann doch der Park nicht belangt werden, oder? In anderen Parks verletzen sich auch genug Anfänger, siehe z.B. Winterberg.
Aber gut, die Diskussion ist eh müßig, da der Parkbetreiber im Endeffekt entscheidet was Sache ist. Mich störte nur der Satz, dass es keinen Spaß mache.




Ich habe nicht gesagt, das Menschen allgemein nicht hochfahren wollen. War jetzt eher auf die reinen DH Fahrer bezogen und auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. Natürlich bin ich ein Nörgler.


----------



## toschi (22. Oktober 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> ...für alles und jeden einen Schuldigen zu finden, der nicht "man selbst" ist...


Bevor der Staatsanwald zu dieser Erkenntnis kommt wird er viele, ja sehr viele unangenehme Fragen stellen, ein "ja aber" sollte dann in keiner Antwort vorkommen. Sobald er  Fahrlässigkeit feststellt wird ermittelt, als letzter kommt der Geschädigte als Verursacher in Frage.
So ist das nun mal in Deutschland, da hilft kein Gejammer und Gemecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (22. Oktober 2009)

Dann können wir nur hoffen das auf der Rosstrappe bald der Schnee fällt so was wir KrassenOberCheckerDownhillÜberPro Fahrer alle wieder unseren Spass haben können... Wenn die anderen nix an den Snowdownhillern verdienen wollen haben sie halt selber schuld..... 
Und wir haben unsere Ruhe und unseren Spass im kalten Weiss


----------



## Kaprado (22. Oktober 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Dann können wir nur hoffen das auf der Rosstrappe bald der Schnee fällt so was wir KrassenOberCheckerDownhillÜberPro Fahrer alle wieder unseren Spass haben können... Wenn die anderen nix an den Snowdownhillern verdienen wollen haben sie halt selber schuld.....
> Und wir haben unsere Ruhe und unseren Spass im kalten Weiss



Dann könnt ihr ja im Thale Thread weiter Unsinn posten. Auch darin seid ihr KrassenOberCheckerÜberPro.


----------



## JanikF. (22. Oktober 2009)

Popcorn


----------



## Schildi (22. Oktober 2009)

ich will doch nix böses ist klar das bei schnee&eis nix zu holen ist

ich finde nur die formulierung n bissel strange 

und n park der andauernd zu ist ist auch nich spaßig  nur wegen an bissel regen


----------



## axl65 (22. Oktober 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Und wir haben unsere Ruhe und unseren Spass im kalten Weiss



Wenn es das im Moment in Braunlage gäbe,hätte der Park wohl auch nicht geschlossen!!!
Aber vereister Schlamm ist etwas anderes.
Im übrigen finde ich es äusserst bedenklich,daß Du Dir nicht die Mühe machst mal etwas über Deinen Horizont hinaus zusehen.
Dann würdest Du vielleicht auch bemerken,daß der Parkbetreiber das Wohl aller eventuellen Benutzer im Auge haben muss und nicht nur einiger weniger,die sich dann auch noch für die Größten halten.


axl


----------



## stephan- (22. Oktober 2009)

Wir machen was wir wollen und tun woran wir glauben, okay?!?!?.


----------



## wurmberg (22. Oktober 2009)

Sorry Leute, glaubt es oder nicht. Eure Gesundheit steht uns an höchster Stelle!
Wir kennen seit so vielen Jahren die Gefahren an diesem Berg, haben hier bei schwierigen Witterungsverhältnissen leider schon so viele Menschen bei Ausübung ihres Freizeitsports als Schwer- und Schwerstverletzte abtransportieren lassen müssen. 
Die Witterungsbedingungen wurden in den letzten Wochen leider immer schlechter, so daß letztendlich eine (eigentlich nur) vorübergehende Schließung unausweichlich war - es geht nicht, es ist viel zu gefährlich!! Da lassen wir keinen mehr auf die Strecken. 
Wer meint, er kann, der soll. Passiert dem dann aber irgendwo im Gelände etwas wirklich Schlimmes (Bäume fielen hier um, Zweige und starke Äste brachen herunter), der muß sich dann wohl auch alleine helfen? Wenn er dann das große Glück hat, vielleicht sein Handy noch aus der Tasche kramen zu können und nicht in einem dieser verflixten Funklöcher am Wurmberg zu liegen, der schafft es dann auch sicher noch zu erklären, wo er sich denn gerade befindet, oder wie? Fahr´ich auf einem gesperrten Straßenstück Pkw? 
Manchmal muß man sich hier ernsthaft fragen, in was für einem Forum man sich befindet. Alles wird (von Wenigen) negiert - sogar ernstgemeinte Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zur Gefahrenabwehr,toll.
Wir haben bei Schlecht- und Regenwetter fahren lassen, da kamen aber immer nur sehr, sehr wenige Wackere. Die nahmen sich bei verdreckten Rädern unseren Schlauch an der Talstation und reinigten die Räder schnell, bevor sie wieder in die Station kamen. Das klappte übrigens ausgezeichnet, null problemo. Wir haben keine Angst vor Dreck und Schlamm. 
Übrigens haben wir den Park auch gebaut, um damit Geld zu verdienen. Dieses kann man nicht besser als in einem geschlossenen Park! 
Soll heißen: Wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es nicht! 
Wir wissen, daß hier sehr viele Sportbegeisterte mitlesen und nicht kommentieren. Wir sind sicher, daß diese vielen unsere Entscheidung verstehen. 
Und nochmal zum Abschluß: Der Park ist für alle da und das haben alle anderen und erst recht wir hier vor Ort zu berücksichtigen. Die Entscheidung ob Auf oder Zu wird auch unter Berücksichtigung der Fähigkeiten aller Biker getroffen. Oder sollen wir schreiben: Alle die erst ein, zwei Jahre den Sport ausüben, bleiben am nächsten WE besser zuhause, es kommt der 1. Schnee? 
Andererseits, wem ist geholfen, ggfs. von weit her zu kommen, um dann festzustellen, daß sie/er/es nur ein Mal hinunterfahren kann und aufgrund des miesen Wetters nicht nochmal fahren wird?
Wir vermuten, daß es dieses Jahr nichts mehr wird mit dem Downhillen und wir vermuten auch, daß es im nächsten Jahr vor Mitte/Ende Mai (aufgrund des hier im Wald zwischen 700-1.000m üNN sehr lange liegenden Schnees und der folgenden Schneeschmelze,sorry) auch nicht wieder gehen wird. Wir vermuten auch, daß dieser "post" zum Zerreißen schön ist und gern kommentiert wird, bedanken uns bei den Vielen, die uns hier in Braunlage besucht haben, bei den vielen netten Helfern, eigentlich bei Allen. 
Wir werden jetzt den Rest noch ausbauen, Streckenmarkierungen vornehmen, Kreuzungen sichern, noch einiges verändern und vieles optimieren (um dann den Park oft 
zu zulassen --> sollte ein Spaß sein!) und dann auf ein Neues ... next year. Grüße an all die Brocken-Rocker, die leider nicht mehr ihr Rennen fahren konnten (und sich überhaupt nicht beschwert haben!!) - aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! 
Wir treffen uns dann bald auf "www.bikepark-braunlage.de". Tschüß!!


----------



## checkb (22. Oktober 2009)

> Grüße an all die Brocken-Rocker, die leider nicht mehr ihr Rennen fahren konnten (und sich überhaupt nicht beschwert haben!!) - aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!
> Wir treffen uns dann bald auf "www.bikepark-braunlage.de". Tschüß!!



Grüsse zurück nach Braunlage und vielen dank für die tolle Unterstützung.  

Wir sehen uns in 2010, checkb


----------



## Kaprado (22. Oktober 2009)

und ich hoffe auf ein Fahrtenorientiertes anstatt ein Zeitabrechnungssystem an der Seilbahn in 2010.


----------



## axl65 (22. Oktober 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> und ich hoffe auf ein Fahrtenorientiertes anstatt ein Zeitabrechnungssystem an der Seilbahn in 2010.



Dies wäre auch mein Wunsch!!! 

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

was ist das heute hier denn für ein Stress? Wer noch in einem Park fahren will und Braunlage ist gesperrt der fährt halt zur noch geöffneten Alternative! Wo ist hier eigentlich das Problem?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Ebbe (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

auch wenn das Thema jetzt wohl fast durch ist, manche denken wirklich etwas kurz:

- Warum sollte die Seilbahn aus Angst vor Schmutz in der Station oder den Gondeln schließen? Als Skifahrer im Winter macht man nicht weniger Schmutz, trotzdem hat die Seilbahn dann erst recht offen.

- Mit Spikes sind Tourenfahrten auf Eis ein Traum, aber ein Downhill wohl kaum. Ein Downhill auf Eis ohne Spikes würde sicher an grobe Fahrlässigkeit grenzen. Da wird man stürzen.

- Auch wenn man selbst dafür verantwortlich ist, wann und wo man fährt, und zusätzlich irgendwelche Haftungsausschlußerklärungen akzeptiert, obliegt dem Bikeparkbetreiber immer eine gewisse Restverantwortung (sonst dürfte im Sommer ja auch ein Wallride mal kurz unter einem wegbrechen und der Betreiber einfach sagen, man sei ja selbst Schuld und hätte dort nicht fahren müssen...). Außerdem wären schwere Unfälle wohl keine gute Publicity. Bei den momentanen Bedingungen wird daher kein halbwegs normaler Mensch einen Bikepark öffnen.

In vorherigen Beiträgen meckern manche schon, wenn ein bisschen Matsch den Flow stört und jetzt wird eine Öffnung bei Schnee und Eis gefordert? Das passt doch hinten und vorne nicht zusammen.


----------



## Fetzi * (23. Oktober 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> Fakt ist nunmal: Egal wie stark es regnet, Schulenberg hat auf, Hahnenklee hat auf, Winterberg hat auf, Willingen hat auf. Warum also nicht Braunlage?



EBEN NICHT , aber du scheinst im lesen ja nicht der beste zu sein !

Lese meinen Post nochmal aufmerksam durch !

Ausserdem geht es hier eigentlich um Schnee und Eis , tja so eine Aggregatzustandsänderung is schon ne fiese sache !


----------



## Ebbe (23. Oktober 2009)

stephan- schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist nunmal: Egal wie stark es regnet, Schulenberg hat auf, Hahnenklee hat auf, Winterberg hat auf, Willingen hat auf. Warum also nicht Braunlage?





Fetzi * schrieb:


> EBEN NICHT



1.: siehe "EBEN NICHT".

2. Winterberg und Willingen liegen in klimatisch viel weniger rauen Gegenden mit sowohl im Schnitt deutlich geringeren als zumeist jeweils schwächeren Niederschlägen. Der Wiesenberg bei Schulenberg und der Bocksberg sind 300 bzw. 200 m niedriger als der Wurmberg bei Braunlage und diese drei Berge unterscheiden sich natürlich aufgrund ihrer Lage in der Umgebung in den klimatischen Bedingungen. Auf dem Wurmberg regnet,schneit, etc. es oft einfach mehr und stärker.


----------



## stephan- (23. Oktober 2009)

Ebbe schrieb:


> (sonst dürfte im Sommer ja auch ein Wallride mal kurz unter einem wegbrechen und der Betreiber einfach sagen, man sei ja selbst Schuld und hätte dort nicht fahren müssen...)



Ist eben die Frage. Winterberg sagt explizit, dass alle Shores etc. vor befahren selbst auf Sicherheit geprüft werden müssen. Wäre interessant, wie im Falle eines Falles entschieden würde, wenn sich da jemand ernsthaft verletzt, weil ein Element wegbricht. 


Zum anderen: Das mit der Öffnungszeit da war wohl Pech. Ich hab seit 2 Jahren kein Problem, jedes mal wenn ich hinfahre, ist auch offen. Aber ist auch egal, um Schube gehts hier ja nicht.


Dann eben erst nächstes Jahr wieder nach Braunlage. Wird es denn noch neue Strecken geben, so etwas wie einen Fourcross bzw. eine Dirtline?


----------



## namroN (23. Oktober 2009)

Es kommt ne Jumpline hinter der Northshore


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2009)

Park geschlossen, schon nix los hier!


----------



## MichaH2 (26. Oktober 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Park geschlossen, schon nix los hier!



Bitte nicht, sonst fangen die Spezialisten wieder an rum zu nölen das die anderen Parks ja alle auf haben und sowieso viel besser, billiger und geiler sind, der Betreiber keine Ahnung hat, der Erbauer sowieso nicht und die den Park gut finden schon mal gar nicht 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## wurmberg (28. Oktober 2009)

Der BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE wird aufgrund der günstigen Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage bis zum Saisonabschluß am So., den 01.11.09 nochmals geöffnet! Alle fertiggestellten Strecken können befahren werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (28. Oktober 2009)

Klingt gut. Die Wettervorhersage ist ja auch auch recht positiv. Mal sehen ob ich dann noch eine der offenen tageskarten los werden kann ^^


----------



## Highsider (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein wenig Bildmaterial aus Braunlage
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6qpzpNzkl4"]YouTube - Bikepark Braunlage[/ame]


----------



## el Lingo (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin am Samstag das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr da, wen werde ich treffen???


----------



## Kaprado (29. Oktober 2009)

Highsider schrieb:


> Hier ein wenig Bildmaterial aus Braunlage
> YouTube - Bikepark Braunlage




Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt.


----------



## DH-Shredder (29. Oktober 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt.



Glaub´ mir, hast nichts verpasst...


----------



## stephan- (29. Oktober 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Glaub´ mir, hast nichts verpasst...



Was redest du?! Das Video war sehr gut. Kein Vergleich zu sonstigen Eigenproduktionen bei Youtube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herb (29. Oktober 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt.





DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Glaub´ mir, hast nichts verpasst...



Es soll keiner sagen, er wußte von nichts....

.....ich weiß, es ist etwas provokant, aber kommt doch ab November nach Berlin. 
Da kann man fast das ganze Jahr fahren - ohne Schnee und bei Regen wird die Strecke noch besser, 
es kostet nichts, man darf die 700 Längen- und 50 Höhenmeter selber hoch schieben und ist für Lackschäden alleine verantwortlich. 

Und apropos Eigenproduktionen, die knackigeren Videos gibts hier auch. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6942439"]Promo-Video on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Highsider (29. Oktober 2009)

aus organisatorischen gründe müsste ich das video löschen.
was knackigeres habe ich auch(siehe myspace etc), das braunlagevideo war nur so nebenbei, aber das soll hier ja nicht das thema sein.


----------



## burn (29. Oktober 2009)

Schade das Video hat mir gut gefallen


----------



## herb (29. Oktober 2009)

Um Gottes willen, bloß keine besser/schlechter Diskussion angezettelt.

just let's entertain you.


----------



## stephan- (30. Oktober 2009)

Highsider schrieb:


> aus organisatorischen gründe müsste ich das video löschen.



Wieso denn? Ich fand das Video echt gut, hat Lust auf den Park gemacht. Die Idee mit der "Seilbahncam" fand ich auch echt gut.


----------



## FreefallRLC (30. Oktober 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr da, wen werde ich treffen???



Ich werd die Gelegenheit auch noch mal nutzen 
Mann, schon über 1 Moant nicht mehr auf´m bike gesessen. Das kann was werden...


----------



## FreefallRLC (30. Oktober 2009)

herb schrieb:


> Es soll keiner sagen, er wußte von nichts....
> 
> .....ich weiß, es ist etwas provokant, aber kommt doch ab November nach Berlin.
> Da kann man fast das ganze Jahr fahren - ohne Schnee und bei Regen wird die Strecke noch besser,
> ...



Sieht ja nett aus da. Wo ist das in Berlin?


----------



## el Lingo (30. Oktober 2009)

Müggelberge, sind schon seit fast 10 Jahren ein Thema in Berlin.


----------



## namroN (30. Oktober 2009)

Struggler und ich sind am Sonntag nochmal vor Ort


----------



## esta (30. Oktober 2009)

ich wollte eigentlich am samstag kommen, aber zweirad busche hat seinen laden da schon zugemacht d.h. man kann keine bikes oder kleidung vor ort leihen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (30. Oktober 2009)

Ui, gut zu wissen, also ist Ersatzteile und genug Werkzeug mitnehmen angesagt


----------



## tresor23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Denkt an die neuen Öffnungszeiten 8:45 - 16:10 Uhr.........

Bis Sonntag


----------



## el Lingo (1. November 2009)

So, nachdem ich am Samstag noch mal da war, muss ich noch ein paar Dinge loswerden. Zuerst mal zum Singletrail an der Nordseite runter: Der wird, wenn er noch stärker ausgefahren ist, sicher noch ne Menge Spaß bringen, wobei man sich hier von dem Gedanken, dass man in einem Bikepark ist und immer bergab fährt, lösen muss. Dazu gibt es zu viele Stücke, bei denen man auch wieder ein paar hm rauf muss. Am besten ist das Stück, wenn man gerade über den Schotterweg kommt und zum ersten Mal links des Schotterweges fährt. Da hat man noch richtig Tempo und kann es gut laufen lassen, hier und da die Unebenheiten als Kicker nutzen.
Die Northshore-Line ist ja auchfertig, bis auf ein Element. Wobei ich mir hier deutlich mehr erhofft habe. Es bewegt sich alles unterhalb eines Meters über dem Boden, Ausnahme ist der Start mit der Sprungkombination, danach sind es leider nur noch fette flache Brücken, die nicht sonderlich fordernd sind. Ich hatte gehofft, es geht ähnlich wie mit der Sprungkombination weiter. Ich bin dafür, dass man hier teilweise auch anspriuchsvollere Elemente daneben setzt, so dass jeder die Wahl hat. Bleibt es so, ist es echt schade...
Ja und dann habe ich auch noch die Erdhaufen gesehen, die die Dirtline bilden sollen und hier fehlt mir jedes Verständnis. Ersten sind die Tables alle viel zu kurz, da ist keiner mehr als 3m lang und zweitens sind die viel zu kurz hintereinander aufgestellt. Da sind doch keine 6m Abstand zwischen. Wir fahren hier bergab, haben die Möglichkeit, Schwung zu kriegen und dann so kleine Jumps??? Da fliegt man doch viel zu weit und verpasst noch die Landung. Soweit nicht so schlimm, wenn da nicht direkt danach der nächste Absprung kommen würde. Man haut also direkt in den Gegenhang, hat da mal jemand drüber nachgedacht??? Eine Jumline ist super und wenn die so wird wie beispielsweise die Sprungkombination auf dem oberen Stück der Freeride-Strecke in Willingen, wo 3 Tables mit 5m und genug Abstand sind, dann kann man es da richtig laufen lassen, so aber wird das echt nichts. Bitte macht Euch da mal Gedanken zu.


----------



## FreefallRLC (2. November 2009)

Wir waren am Samstag auch noch mal da. War ne schöne Schlammschlacht, ging aber und hat Spass gemacht.  War auch nicht so rutschig, als ich gedacht hätte. Hab mich nur auf dem Ersten Stück des alten DHs ein paar mal gepackt haha
Was den Singletrail angeht, schliess ich mich an. Nichts mega anspruchvolles aber schöner Weg. Etwas mehr Gefälle könnte natürlich allen Strecken guttun; da kann man aber halt wenig machen. Auch den Anfang des Singletrails, nach dem Starthügel, wo man links von der Monsterroller weiterfährt, ist echt gut. Den war ich bisher noch nie gefahren. Sind immer die Monsterroller weiter, weil wir gar nicht wussten, dass der da weiterführte.
Die Shoreline fanden wir eigentlich ziemlich gut. Bin jetzt halt aber auch kein extremer shorfahrer und so freut man sich über Sachen, an die man sich drantraut 
Sicherlich wäre es toll, wenn die Shoreline noch wachsen würde. Denke aber der Park ist ja so, wie er jetzt ist, eh nie fertig. Wenn er gut läuft, wird es immer neues geben und der Park wächst. 
Und das, was die bisher, in der kurzen Zeit, da aufgebaut haben, ist beachtlich. Auch nochmal Gruss an das immer nette Seilbahnpersonal! 
Die Shoreline generell noch länger und für Profis schwerere Elemente wäre natürlich super. Schön wäre auch, wenn es nicht nur Shoreelemente gäbe sondern eine durchgängige Shoreline, wo man ne Zeit lang erst mal nicht wieder auf den Boden kommt. So ist das ja auch gedacht. Kann ja in Bodennähe sein, für alle fahrbar. Dafür braucht man ja auch nicht viel Gefälle am Berg. Aber sonst fand ich die bisher echt nice ^^
Bis auf das letzte oder vorletze Element.  Das ist ja nur eine bodennaher shore mit einer Rechtskurve am Schluss. Entweder war ich 2 mal zu blöde oder der ist zu schmal. Bin beide Male, beim nach rechts fahren, mit dem Hinterrad runter. Ein Kumpel hat´s geschafft. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht war´s Pech oder er ist echt etwas knapp bemessen...

Den neuen DH haben wir auch mal probiert. Aber echt heavy. Für unsereins kaum fahrbar. Waren froh wenn wir mal ein paar hundert Meter fahren konnten lol. Naja, die Witterungsbedingungen kamen erschwerend dazu.
Ich denke an dem neuen DH wird sich nächstes Jahr ja noch einiges tun und feintuning gemacht. Also noch kein Gemecker  Aber bisher kommt man durch die Steinfelder oben extrem schwer durch, ohne nicht hängen zu bleiben. Gibt auch wenig optimale line. Ich denke, wegen dem lockeren Geröll und fast keine Erde drauf (aus dem der Berg da eigentlich besteht) müsste man dringend etwas mit Sand die Lücken aufschütten, damit es fahrbarer wird. Als wir damals gebaut haben fiel das ja auch schon auf. Kaum hatten wir das Gras/Wurzelgeflächt oben abgekratzt, schon hatte man nur lockere Steine drunter. Verdichtende Erde gibt es eigentlich fast gar nicht. Dürfte, wenn die bisschen Erde jetzt das erst mal weggefahren ist, auch ein extremer Reifenkiller werden lol
Die Steilstücke später sind an sich geil. Aber auch schwer fahrbar. Bremsend runtertasten kann man vergesen. Da geht man sofort über den Lenker. Die Gabel sackt bei den vielen Stufen viel weg und man kann sich leicht überschlagen. Man müsste eigentlich laufen lassen... dafür gibt es aber (noch) keinen Auslauf oder hohe Anlieger. Ich hatte den Gedanken dass man das Stück, alá Fun Cross in Winterberg, shapen und "betonieren" könnte. Sicher wedren jetzt viele hier meckern dass ist Kinderkacke. Aber ich denke die Stelle wäre für sowas ptimal und,  für den Durchschittsfahrer, ist sowas fahrbarer. Ein Bikepark kann ja nicht nur für extrem Profis gebaut sein. Wenn die Strecke zu extrem und unfahrbar ist, dann traut sich da kaum wer drauf und die Strecke würde verwaisen.


----------



## berkel (2. November 2009)

@FreefallRLC

Als ich vor 1 Monat den neuen DH gefahren bin fand ich die Steilstücke eigentlich ganz gut fahrbar, der Boden war nur noch sehr locker. Stufen sind mir da jetzt nicht besonders aufgefallen (hat sich da was verändert?). Klar sind die Stücke anspruchsvoll, aber als zu extrem würde ich sie auch nicht bezeichnen und ich bin kein Profi. Für weniger geübte Fahrer gibt es ja auch leichtere Strecken im Park. Das Problem ist die obere Steinpassage nach dem Start wo einfach der Schwung fehlt, sonst fand ich es bis zum Schanzenauslauf ok. Nur danach ist es mMn keine DH-Strecke mehr (erst bergauf, dann mehr oder weniger flach), oder wir sind da falsch gefahren .


----------



## Devuse (2. November 2009)

gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ein video von dem schweren DH ?
würde mich ja echt mal interesieren wie der aussieht!^^


----------



## flyingscot (2. November 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Die Steilstücke später sind an sich geil. Aber auch schwer fahrbar. Bremsend runtertasten kann man vergesen. Da geht man sofort über den Lenker. Die Gabel sackt bei den vielen Stufen viel weg und man kann sich leicht überschlagen.



Das bremsend runtertasten hat bei uns am letzten Samstag gut geklappt, eben mit dem Hintern direkt auf dem Hinterrad. Auch wenn das jetzt nicht die übliche DH-Haltung war.

Aber beim Steinfeld am Anfang konnte ich gar keine fahrbare Line sehen...

Nach dem Schanzenauslauf gehts ja quasi auf dem Niveau des "Singeltrails" weiter...


----------



## FreefallRLC (2. November 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> @FreefallRLC
> 
> Als ich vor 1 Monat den neuen DH gefahren bin fand ich die Steilstücke eigentlich ganz gut fahrbar, der Boden war nur noch sehr locker. Stufen sind mir da jetzt nicht besonders aufgefallen (hat sich da was verändert?). Klar sind die Stücke anspruchsvoll, aber als zu extrem würde ich sie auch nicht bezeichnen und ich bin kein Profi. Für weniger geübte Fahrer gibt es ja auch leichtere Strecken im Park. Das Problem ist die obere Steinpassage nach dem Start wo einfach der Schwung fehlt, sonst fand ich es bis zum Schanzenauslauf ok. Nur danach ist es mMn keine DH-Strecke mehr (erst bergauf, dann mehr oder weniger flach), oder wir sind da falsch gefahren .



Stimmt, wenn man durch Gefälle etwas mehr Schwung  hätte, dann könnte man vermutlich besser über die Steine rüber kommen. Aber so, wenn man dazu noch treten muss, bleibt man schnell hängen.


----------



## Resendisback (12. November 2009)

Hier ist jetzt wohl die Ruhe eingekehrt  

Wann wird denn die Bikepark Homepage online geschaltet?  

@Taggecko77 falls Du das hier liest, gehts dir / deiner Schulter mitlerweile wieder besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (12. November 2009)

Ich guck auch immer noch rein ^^ 
Aber, wo der Park jetzt zu und die Saison rum ist, ist es echt ruhig geworden :/


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Hier ist jetzt wohl die Ruhe eingekehrt
> 
> Wann wird denn die Bikepark Homepage online geschaltet?
> 
> @Taggecko77 falls Du das hier liest, gehts dir / deiner Schulter mitlerweile wieder besser ?



Der Patrick, da isser wieder!


----------



## Resendisback (13. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Patrick, da isser wieder!



Wieder ? 

Das nächste Jahr beginnt doch erst in 48 Tagen


----------



## Taggecko77 (14. November 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> @Taggecko77 falls Du das hier liest, gehts dir / deiner Schulter mitlerweile wieder besser ?



jo, danke der Nachfrage, bin bis ende November noch krank geschrieben. Habe zwischendurch noch gut schmerzen. Sei aber normal meinte der Arzt. Darf aber schon langsam mal wieder aufs Rad(aber nur noch nicht ins Gelände). Bin heute das 1. mal wieder selber Auto gefahren 
Habe mir die Zeit schön auf k*n*.to  um die Ohren gehauen. Ich kann mitler Weile den PC nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Resendisback (14. November 2009)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> jo, danke der Nachfrage, bin bis ende November noch krank geschrieben. Habe zwischendurch noch gut schmerzen. Sei aber normal meinte der Arzt. Darf aber schon langsam mal wieder aufs Rad(aber nur noch nicht ins Gelände). Bin heute das 1. mal wieder selber Auto gefahren
> Habe mir die Zeit schön auf k*n*.to  um die Ohren gehauen. Ich kann mitler Weile den PC nicht mehr sehen.



Hehe, so is das, aber wird ja langsam wieder 
Nur hat k*n* ..auch noch ne miese qualität  Da würde
es mir wohl genauso gehen.. aber immerhinn kennste
jetzt alle auf dem Markt existierenden Filme + Serien


----------



## bikestone (14. November 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Ich guck auch immer noch rein ^^
> Aber, wo der Park jetzt zu und die Saison rum ist, ist es echt ruhig geworden :/


 
Also ich kann nur sage, Braunlage hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich werd nächstes Jahr wieder reinschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

gibts was Neues rund um Braunlage?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## tresor23 (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicht wirklich unsere Freunde von der Seilbahn nehmen uns wirklich nicht mit hoch nun waren ja auch nur ein paar fahrbare tage dazwischen. Dann werden jetzt ebend ein paar Endurotouren eingeschoben ist gut für die Kondi


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2009)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich unsere Freunde von der Seilbahn nehmen uns wirklich nicht mit hoch nun waren ja auch nur ein paar fahrbare tage dazwischen. Dann werden jetzt ebend ein paar Endurotouren eingeschoben ist gut für die Kondi



Ich fahr momentan fast nur flach! Ist hier halt so!


----------



## fuschnick (19. Dezember 2009)

weiß jemand ob es nächstes jahr saison-karten zusammen mit hahnenklee geben soll?


----------



## Resendisback (21. Dezember 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es nächstes jahr saison-karten zusammen mit hahnenklee geben soll?



Ganze Saisonkarten? Also ich bin da überfragt 

Nebenbei, für die die es noch nicht gemerkt haben..

*www.bikepark-braunlage.de*

ist online+Video.


----------



## stephan- (21. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es denn überhaupt mit einer Saisonkarte für Braunlage aus? Gibt es eine, wenn ja zu welchem Preis?

Achja: Ist da auch der Parkplatz vor der Seilbahn gleich mit drin?


----------



## Resendisback (21. Dezember 2009)

stephan- schrieb:


> Achja: Ist da auch der Parkplatz vor der Seilbahn gleich mit drin?



Falls es keine ironie war, dann nein, wie soll das auch gehen


----------



## stephan- (21. Dezember 2009)

War schon nicht so ernst gemeint.. aber wie siehts denn mit einer Saisonkarte für den Park aus?


----------



## Resendisback (21. Dezember 2009)

Da müsst sich 'Wurmberg' selber melden, aber glaube das wird es 2010 noch nicht geben können. Wenn doch, bestimmt klasse Sache!


----------



## tresor23 (22. Dezember 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Nebenbei, für die die es noch nicht gemerkt haben..
> 
> *www.bikepark-braunlage.de*
> 
> ist online+Video.


 
Wie soll man das denn bemerkt haben hat ja keiner bescheid gesagt 
Nun das video kennt man ja und die seite naja ganz nett bei mir stimmt da was mit der darstellung noch nicht ganz  mal an einer anderen maschiene ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweirad-busche (24. Dezember 2009)

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und gute unfallfreie Fahrten im neuen Jahr
wünscht das 
ZWEIRAD BUSCHE TEAM


----------



## Taggecko77 (24. Dezember 2009)

Danke @ Team Busche. 
Ich wünsche auch allen Lesern frohe Weihnachten und lasst euch reich mit neuen Parts  beschenken 

PS: seid dem 21.12.09 darf ich von seiten der Ärzte endlich wieder so gut wie alles mit meiner Schulter machen. Auch DH und FR. Saison 2010 kann kommen


----------



## Arschrat38 (24. Dezember 2009)

hi leute schließe mich dem an wünsche auch allen ein frohes fest und ein erfolgreiches Bike jahr 2010 ride on !


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ein Frohes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg und Gesundheit im neuen Jahr an alle auch von mir!

Jens


----------



## Resendisback (24. Dezember 2009)

Allen noch frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Dezember 2009)

Na dann noch mal Frohes Fest und nen Guten Ruscht in die Saison 2010

@resend: die HD Cam wäre jetzt Lieferbar


----------



## Resendisback (25. Dezember 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Na dann noch mal Frohes Fest und nen Guten Ruscht in die Saison 2010
> 
> @resend: die HD Cam wäre jetzt Lieferbar



Huhu,

sry, aber haben sie jetzt selber im Programm


----------



## Taggecko77 (31. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Auf das alle eine unfallfreie und gesunde Bikesaison 2010 erleben. 

Bis nächstes Jahr 

Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## namroN (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke Dir, ich wünsche ebenfalls allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ne Saison ohne verletzungsbedingte Pausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. Dezember 2009)

Bis zum nächsten Jahr im Park 

Einen guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2009)

Einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr aus der Nähe von Bremen allen Bikepark-Braunlage-Interessierten!


----------



## Huckster82 (17. Januar 2010)

Hat irgendjemand jetzt schon ne Ahnung wann der Park aufmacht?Wir wollten uns Anfang Mai dort nen Haus für ne Woche bestelln..und jetzt ist die Frage ob der da überhaupt schon auf hat...


----------



## Resendisback (17. Januar 2010)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand jetzt schon ne Ahnung wann der Park aufmacht?Wir wollten uns Anfang Mai dort nen Haus für ne Woche bestelln..und jetzt ist die Frage ob der da überhaupt schon auf hat...



Kann wohl noch keiner sicher beantworten, da man HIER nie weis,
bis wann der Winter anhält. Gab schon so manche überraschung.
Ist für ne sicherere Aussage noch zu früh würd ich sagen.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Kann wohl noch keiner sicher beantworten, da man HIER nie weis,
> bis wann der Winter anhält. Gab schon so manche überraschung.
> Ist für ne sicherere Aussage noch zu früh würd ich sagen.



Moin,

sollte der Winter jedoch zeitig Platz machen, so wird das Unterfangen Anfang Mai wohl klappen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## burn (17. Januar 2010)

Bucht euch einfach kurzfristig was. Das sollte im Harz nicht wirklich ein Problem sein. Zur Not koennt ihr dann immer noch in einen anderen Park ausweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebbe (18. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sollte der Winter jedoch zeitig Platz machen, so wird das Unterfangen Anfang Mai wohl klappen.
> 
> ...



Nicht vergessen: nach der Wintersaison muss eine Seilbahn erst für zwei bis vier Wochen in die Revision. Erfahrungsgemäß ist das bei der Wurmbergseilbahn irgendwann im Zeitraum zwischen Anfang/Mitte April bis Anfang/Mitte Mai. Für Hahnenklee gilt ähnliches.

Aber, wie von Burn gesagt, es sollte zu diesem Zeitraum kein Problem sein, auch kurzfristig ein Quartier im Harz zu bekommen bzw. zu buchen.

Viele Grüße
Ebbe73


----------



## Faron_Zlay (23. Januar 2010)

Uh ich habe gerade voll Bock auf Braunlage. Schaut echt naturbelassen zu sein, nicht so wie Winterberg. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das da Spaß macht ?
Muss da unbedingt hin !


----------



## namroN (23. Januar 2010)

Das macht Spass


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> Das macht Spass



definitiv!


----------



## mr proper (24. Januar 2010)

Hab mir grad das Video auf der HP angeschaut. Die ich mal sehr ansprechend find weil schön Hell und aufgeräumt und trotzdem Viele Infos enthält.
Einige Pasagen sehen tatsächlich sehr interesant aus, wenn man da noch dran arbeitet und mit der Zeit n par Wurzeln und Steine Freigefahren werden, dafür die Strecken auf den Tretpasagen n bissel Festfahren weden das noch klein bischen Speed rin kommt und nich mehr so durchs Gemüse gestrampelt werden muß, sprich sich die Strecken einfach erst mal freigefahren haben, könnte das Ganze durchaus Potenzial haben.
Also rein DH Technisch.
Werd mir das im Frühjahr mal mit meim Tourenrad anschauen, bin schon sehr gespannt.
Liegt natürlich genau in der Singeltrail und Wanderhochburg da sollte dan ja bald ne Vollsperung für Biker auserhalb der Bikeparkwege angesagt sein.


----------



## chakamoto (16. Februar 2010)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> Danke @ Team Busche.
> Ich wünsche auch allen Lesern frohe Weihnachten und lasst euch reich mit neuen Parts  beschenken
> 
> PS: seid dem 21.12.09 darf ich von seiten der Ärzte endlich wieder so gut wie alles mit meiner Schulter machen. Auch DH und FR. Saison 2010 kann kommen



Na dann, gib Bescheid wenn Du runter willst, wir haben öfter mal ein Plätzchen frei...


----------



## Taggecko77 (17. Februar 2010)

@ chakamoto  

Danke fürs Angebot, das werde ich garantiert mal in Anspruch nehmen. Das Angebot kann ich Euch auch gerne unterbreiten. Ich habe auch des öfteren 2 Plätze frei. 
Bist Du am Fr. auch in HB? Zwecks biken. Ich hatte mit Yeti schon gesimst.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (22. Februar 2010)

Wollt mal fragen wie das jetzt mit dem Park und den Bauaktivitäten so ist ist denn der Oliver Fuhrmann jetzt offiziell fertig oder nicht?
Und wie das dann weitergeht wenn er fertig ist wird dann nach und nach weiter gebaut und wenn nötig nachgebessert. Was ich sagen will ist das ich gerne noch mal so einen Bautag im Frühjahr starten würde. Ich denke zu tun gibt es immer was! So ein Park muß ja auch wachsen. das Potenzial ist ja riesig. Freu mich auf die Saison 2010

Also Frage an den Betreiber: Bautag ja /nein
Frage2 wer hat Lust teilzunehmen

Gruß aus Ilsenburg (Ostharz)


----------



## stephan- (22. Februar 2010)

Was mich interessieren würde: Ist ein DH Rennen geplant für 2010?


----------



## Taggecko77 (22. Februar 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: Ist ein DH Rennen geplant für 2010?



das würde mich auch interessieren. Wenn so etwas geplant wird, dann nicht grade an Wochenende an denen ein IXS-Rennen ausgetragen wird, da man sich ja leider noch nicht selber klonen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (22. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre wieder dabei! Baue auch gerne jede Menge Skinnies!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2010)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> @ chakamoto
> 
> Danke fürs Angebot, das werde ich garantiert mal in Anspruch nehmen. Das Angebot kann ich Euch auch gerne unterbreiten. Ich habe auch des öfteren 2 Plätze frei.
> Bist Du am Fr. auch in HB? Zwecks biken. Ich hatte mit Yeti schon gesimst.



Moin,

das kann ich auch ab und an anbieten. Bekomme im April einen T-5  Multivan, da steigert sich das Laderaumvolumen nicht unbeträchtlich.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## tresor23 (22. Februar 2010)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Wollt mal fragen wie das jetzt mit dem Park und den Bauaktivitäten so ist ist denn der Oliver Fuhrmann jetzt offiziell fertig oder nicht?
> Und wie das dann weitergeht wenn er fertig ist wird dann nach und nach weiter gebaut und wenn nötig nachgebessert. Was ich sagen will ist das ich gerne noch mal so einen Bautag im Frühjahr starten würde. Ich denke zu tun gibt es immer was! So ein Park muß ja auch wachsen. das Potenzial ist ja riesig. Freu mich auf die Saison 2010
> 
> Also Frage an den Betreiber: Bautag ja /nein
> ...


 
Na die Dirt line steht ja nur in den anfängen da müssen aber Dirter oder BMX'er ran um das zu shapen.....
Aber gute nach richten die letzten stunden Regnet es etwas nach gestrigem neuschnee wenn es jetzt zwei wochen durchregnet ist bis zur mittel station wieder was befahrbar 
Ach und Bauen würde ich auch wieder mal sehen wie die strecken den schnee verkraftet haben.....
Und am rande noch.... dieses wochenende war wieder SiliconValley angesagt....


----------



## Taggecko77 (23. Februar 2010)

wenn meine Frau oder nen Kumpel nicht bei mir mitfahren, habe ich meist 2 Plätze für Bike+Biker frei. Habe auch 2 frei 20mm Steckachsaufnahmen im Kofferraum. Auto=Touran mit Fahrradhalter im Innenraum.

Da kann man ja schon fast wöchentlich einen Fahrdiens einrichten, bei 3 Mitfahrgelegenheiten 





ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das kann ich auch ab und an anbieten. Bekomme im April einen T-5  Multivan, da steigert sich das Laderaumvolumen nicht unbeträchtlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## chakamoto (2. März 2010)

Ich bin dann mal für ein paar Wochen raus - wie lange dauerte Deine Schulter noch?

10 Minuten skifahren, 4 Stunden Notaufnahme, 1 Claviculafraktur... Übermorgen checkt der Arzt ob OP oder nicht...


----------



## sh0rt (2. März 2010)

chakamoto schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal für ein paar Wochen raus - wie lange dauerte Deine Schulter noch?
> 
> 10 Minuten skifahren, 4 Stunden Notaufnahme, 1 Claviculafraktur... Übermorgen checkt der Arzt ob OP oder nicht...



Son mist, gute Besserung


----------



## Taggecko77 (2. März 2010)

chakamoto schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal für ein paar Wochen raus - wie lange dauerte Deine Schulter noch?
> 
> 10 Minuten skifahren, 4 Stunden Notaufnahme, 1 Claviculafraktur... Übermorgen checkt der Arzt ob OP oder nicht...



so ne sch*****.
Ich drücke die Daumen, das bei Dir alles bestens wieder zusammenwächst. MIr hat man im KH ersählt, wenn man Biker ist wäre es ratsam einen Nagel oder ne Platte einsetzen zu lassen so fern der Bruch kein glatter ist, dessen Bruchstellen nicht an einander stehen. 
Man kann auch Pech haben und an den falschen Chirurgen geraten!!!! Siehe unter diesem Link die Beiträge von lance 2 : 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=296303

meine Schulter ist so weit wieder einsatzbereit hoffe ich. Ich war halt noch nicht im Gelände wegen des Wetters.
Kantsteine und kleine Treppen sind ohne Prob drin. Ich arbeite ja auch wieder seit anfang Januar.


----------



## chakamoto (3. März 2010)

Welchen Chirurgen hattest Du denn hier?


----------



## Taggecko77 (3. März 2010)

ich war in HB im Rote Kreutz KH. Mir wurde das KH aus Bekantenkeisen empfohlen, da dort angeblich eine sehr gute Unfallchirurgie ist. Ich selber war sehr zu frieden. Ich war nach 5 Tagen da wiedert raus. Anschliessend war ich zur Weiterbehandlung bei Dr. Rauschert (auf dem Teerhof), der hat mir auch die Klammer entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (3. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn was aktuelles zu Bikepark oder wird da immer noch fleissig gerodelt?



Auf den Bildern der Seilbahn-Seite, liegt noch massiv viel von der weißen Pest


----------



## chakamoto (3. März 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern der Seilbahn-Seite, liegt noch massiv viel von der weißen Pest



Jo, vor ner Woche noch über n Meter...


----------



## Taggecko77 (3. März 2010)

laut Seilbah HP im Tal 55cm und -2°C und auf dem Berg 110 cm mit -5°C :kotz:


----------



## Huckster82 (3. März 2010)

Joar echt shit..hatten ja vor mitte Mai wieder dort zu rocken aber glaub ni so richtig das bis dahin alles weg und fahrbar ist....


----------



## Taggecko77 (3. März 2010)

naja, bis mitte Mai denke ich schon das die Pisten dann wieder frei sind. Ich hoffe das Winterberg ende April auf macht. Ich will vorm Rennen noch bisl auf die Strecke einfahren


----------



## trailking84 (4. März 2010)

GESTOHLEN!!!
Falls Euch in der Saison oder auch sonstwann in einem Bikepark dieses Schmucke Gerät auffällt. Lasst es mich bitte wissen unter 0176/631 89077 oder 110.
Geklaut wurde es in Hildesheim! Also falls Euch Teile im Bikemarkt, Ebay oder Privat auffallen bitte melden. Danke für Eure hilfe.

Hier noch die Ausstattung:


Rahmen: Cube 4LTD '03, RS Revelation '08, Saint 36/22Z. '09, Shiftguide, Avid Elixir 203mm '09, X-9 medium cage '08, Single Tracks(werden noch gegen Mavic mit Pro II ausgetauscht), Maxxis Swampthing(im Sommer HighRoller) vorne 42aST hinten 60aMP, Lenker Answer 780mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (4. März 2010)

Das hoff ich auch aber falls ni würds dann auch Winterberg werden.


----------



## Taggecko77 (4. März 2010)

@ Huckster82
fährst Du in Wibe nen Rennen mit? Wenn ja, welches?
Ich will dieses Jahr beim Rookies Cup mitfahren.


----------



## Huckster82 (4. März 2010)

Wir wollten eigentlich zu 2 dieses jahr starten aber das würd wohl erst nächstes Jahr werden da kommt einfach zuviel dazwischen...Winterberg werden wir bloss so fahren....Aber es fahren noch 2 Kollegen aus DD mit...


----------



## Resendisback (5. März 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> GESTOHLEN!!!
> Falls Euch in der Saison oder auch sonstwann in einem Bikepark dieses Schmucke Gerät auffällt. Lasst es mich bitte wissen unter 0176/631 89077 oder 110.
> Geklaut wurde es in Hildesheim! Also falls Euch Teile im Bikemarkt, Ebay oder Privat auffallen bitte melden. Danke für Eure hilfe.
> 
> ...



Ich geb bescheid, wenns in Braunlage gesichtet wird und am shop vorbei rollern sollte! Dieb ketten wir dann am Baum fest, den Rest erledigst du


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2010)

Moin Patrick,

alles klar bei Dir?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## stephan- (5. März 2010)

Sorry aber könnt ihr die wirklich privaten Gespräche nicht einfach per PM führen?


----------



## tresor23 (5. März 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Sorry aber könnt ihr die wirklich privaten Gespräche nicht einfach per PM führen?


 
NEIN

So Sind in den letzten 3std ca. 10-13 cm Neuschnee dazu gekommen 

Aber bis mitte Mai ist das wieder weg und wenn ich mit nem Brenner die wege freischmelzen muß wer möchte kann sich gerne freiwillig melden....


----------



## Resendisback (5. März 2010)

tresor23 schrieb:


> NEIN



hahaha war wohl ne klare Ansage 

Jens, bei mir WAR alles klar, wenn ich rausgucke und mir die 20cm Neuschnee angucke (aufn Berg will ich garnich gucken  ), vergeht
einem die Laune irgendwie. Und bei dir, alles schick? 

Könnten ja dann statt einen Bautag, einen "wir schmelzen mit Gasbrenner den Berg frei" Tag machen


----------



## tresor23 (5. März 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> hahaha war wohl ne klare Ansage
> Könnten ja dann statt einen Bautag, einen "wir schmelzen mit Gasbrenner den Berg frei" Tag machen


Da habe ich ja den ersten Freiwilligen  Wollen wir die tage ein paar Snowstunts Bauen habe mir da schon ein Passendes waldstück ausgesucht .... Oder ich drehe noch durch und lehrne skifahren....


----------



## Resendisback (6. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QUY-VOQk8c&feature=related"]YouTube- snowbike di mia produzione[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taggecko77 (7. März 2010)

Fahrrad Busche kann die Wintersaison über die Snowbikes in Braunlage verleihen. Kleines Zusatzgeschäft


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> hahaha war wohl ne klare Ansage
> 
> Jens, bei mir WAR alles klar, wenn ich rausgucke und mir die 20cm Neuschnee angucke (aufn Berg will ich garnich gucken  ), vergeht
> einem die Laune irgendwie. Und bei dir, alles schick?
> ...



Moin,

Schnee haben wir auch schon wieder genug für unsere Verhältnisse!





Und wo ist der grosse Brenner? Ich nehme den sofort!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Taggecko77 (21. März 2010)

na endlich schmilzt der weiße sch... 
im Tal laut Seilbahn nur noch 15cm Schnee und auf dem Berg "nur" noch 60cm. Ich sehe die Saisoneröffnung immer näher rücken 
Ich war gestern in Thale meine Schulter einweihen und ich kann sagen:
SIE HÄLT!!! Abends haben nur die NArben geziept aber das ist auch wieder weg.
Ich habe gestern erfahren, das in Thale am 08.05.2010 ein Rennen statfindet welches auch das 1. Rennen vom Harz Cup sein soll. Anmeldung läuft schon. Aber seht selber nach: http://www.cross4fight.de/index.php?id=5
Es sind insgesammt nur 50 Startplätze frei!! Also, wer zu erst kommt, "fährt" als 1. 
Ich hab mich da mal angemeldet.


----------



## tresor23 (23. März 2010)

Das ist ja witzig hier noch mal die termine für die andern drei rennen
*Hahnenklee* (12. Juni 2010) 										*Braunlage* (10. Juli 2010)
*Schulenberg* (7. August 2010


----------



## Taggecko77 (23. März 2010)

ja nice, daten sind im kalender eingetragen. weißt du auch wo man sich für die anderen Rennen eintragen kann? Oder geht das auch über cross4fight?


----------



## tresor23 (23. März 2010)

Über die Bikeparx HP ist echt schick geworden leider hat mal wieder niemand bescheid gesagt na ja mal gut das mann regelmäsig nach schaut......


----------



## stephan- (24. März 2010)

Was ich noch interessant fände ist, auf welcher Strecke in Braunlage gefahren wird. Ich hoffe nicht auf der am Start komplett verblockten sondern irgendeine der anderen Streckenkombinationen..


----------



## chakamoto (24. März 2010)

Saisoneröffnung ist laut Seilbahnbetreiber an Himmelfahrt!


----------



## stephan- (24. März 2010)

Klingt eher nach einer schlechten als nach einer guten Nachricht. So spät erst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (24. März 2010)

Klingt doch super wir ham vom 17.05-21.05. nen Haus gemietet da läuft doch alles wie es soll...Geil ,,achso laut wurmbergseite soll es vor Himmelfahrt aufmachen


----------



## Taggecko77 (3. April 2010)

Frohe Ostern an alle Leser/in


----------



## sh0rt (3. April 2010)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern an alle Leser/in



Dir/Euch auch!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. April 2010)

Wie siehts denn im Moment in Braunlage und Umgebung aus? Liegt noch Schnee oder kann man wieder fahren?


----------



## namroN (8. April 2010)

Am besten immer auf http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de schauen, dort haben sie nen Gipfel- und Talstatus sowie auch aktuelle Fotos vom Gipfel.


Edith sagt:
Donnerstag, 08.04.2010, 14:19h
Temperatur		Schneehöhe
Tal	14° C	|	0 cm
Berg	13° C	|	0 cm


----------



## tresor23 (8. April 2010)

Die schnee höhe ist immer relativ auf den strecken liegt teilveise noch schnee und eis ausser die teile die in der sonne liegen und die sky pisten sind auch noch un fahr bar dur die hohe verdichtung.
werde Mo mal bis zur mittelstation checken....
Ab 12.ten ist eh die seilbahn geschlossen!!! ansonsten sind touren schon eigeschrängt möglich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (11. April 2010)

Hauptsache mitte Mai gehts los...


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. April 2010)

jup das sehe ich genauso habe mir die letzten 2 wochen im mai schon mal urlaub genommen und wolte den park dann auch ein bischen rocken


----------



## namroN (11. April 2010)

Hat doch schon wieder geschneit dort oben :/


----------



## Amokles (11. April 2010)

weis jemand wann der park aufmacht dieses jahr?


----------



## tresor23 (12. April 2010)

Jawohl und es schneit immer noch ab und zu bei nicht vielmehr als 5°C
aber mitte Mai hoffentlich schon zum Vatertag dürfe hinhauen....
Einen guten ein blich bietet die web cam der Alm http://www.wurmberg-alm.de/index.php?id=2


----------



## Amokles (12. April 2010)

naja, einen guten blick würd ich das jetzt grade aber nicht nennen


----------



## Arschrat38 (12. April 2010)

jup seit 3 stunden nur nebel oder istes so wolken verhangen man sieht nichts !


----------



## Huckster82 (12. April 2010)

Hehe naja ma sehn was das Wetter noch bringt zur Not werden halt paar Schlammreifen mitgenommen is mir Schnütte.hauptsache der Park hat auf..


----------



## Taggecko77 (13. April 2010)

auf der Seilbahn HP steht das der Park am 13.05. die Pforten öffnet.
@ Huckster82        Du kannst ab mitte Mai wieder den Berg rocken


----------



## Resendisback (21. April 2010)

und wiedermal kam es heute zu schneefall 

ein glück das nichts liegen bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (22. April 2010)

Ich freu mich wenns los geht...
Hat echt Spaß gemacht letztes Jahr!

Gruß


----------



## tresor23 (23. April 2010)

Ob sie uns am 2ten Mai schon mal zum Testen mit hochnehmen?????????????????????????


----------



## Resendisback (23. April 2010)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Ob sie uns am 2ten Mai schon mal zum Testen mit hochnehmen?????????????????????????



Nein


----------



## tresor23 (24. April 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Nein


 
Woher weist du das denn schon wieder.... dann fahre ich halt hoch


----------



## namroN (24. April 2010)

Werden die Räder nicht schon mit hochgenommen, sobald die ersten Monsterroller wieder nach oben kommen?


----------



## tresor23 (24. April 2010)

Na mein reden ich brauche auch keine extra gondel solange das Bike als letztes eingeladen wird  naja werde mich da mal schlau machen am Freitag.... Werde aber trotz dem dann etwas rum stromern am berg


----------



## Resendisback (26. April 2010)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Woher weist du das denn schon wieder.... dann fahre ich halt hoch



Dafür biste doch bestimmt zu faueel


----------



## tresor23 (27. April 2010)

> Dafür biste doch bestimmt zu faueel


 
Das halte ich noch für ein gerücht mein Freund  Treffen uns um 11Uhr am Sonntag oben  Oder must du Arbeiten????


----------



## Struggler (27. April 2010)

hallöchen,

weiß eigentlich jemand welche strecke beim downhill cup gefahren wird?? den normalen dh oder den race dh??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (27. April 2010)

Bestimmt den normalen Dh. der Racetrack macht ja nur am Anfang Spass der rest is viel zu tretlastig..


----------



## Resendisback (27. April 2010)

Struggler schrieb:


> hallöchen,
> 
> weiß eigentlich jemand welche strecke beim downhill cup gefahren wird?? den normalen dh oder den race dh??



Man munkelt 

@Treeesor, das könnten wir wohl tatsächlich machen, wenn ich da Zeit habe, aber viel mehr fährst Du, ich muss meine hübsche neue DSLR ausprobieren,
vorausgesetzt es scheint die Sonne, was laut Wetterbericht nicht so aussieht


----------



## tresor23 (27. April 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> ich muss meine hübsche neue DSLR ausprobieren,


  Lässt mich eis kalt wuste garnicht das ihr Azombies heute so viel verdient  Ja also ich fahre mit sicherheit los es sei denn es schüttet aber mit 0,5mm auf'm m² damit kann ich leben......


----------



## Resendisback (27. April 2010)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Lässt mich eis kalt wuste garnicht das ihr Azombies heute so viel verdient  Ja also ich fahre mit sicherheit los es sei denn es schüttet aber mit 0,5mm auf'm m² damit kann ich leben......



Das tunse ja auch nicht 
Naja mein Ding ist eher das der Blitz noch ein wenig auf sich warten muss,
dazu noch schlechtes Wetter ist mies


----------



## wurmberg (29. April 2010)

Hallo Bikergemeinde, wir bereiten hier alles für einen Saisonstart vor, werden aber erst am 12./13.05. soweit sein, den Bikepark zu eröffnen. Auch die Transporter kommen bis dahin nicht zum Gebrauch.
Die Seilbahn muß nach dem kräftigen Winter umfangreich überholt werden,  Restschnee und Eis muß noch verschwinden. Die Veränderungen, Aufräumungen vorgenommen und die querliegenden Bäume und Äste weggeschafft werden. Die beschädigten Hindernisse und noch nicht fertiggestellten Strecken werden bearbeitet.
Es kommt ein gut erkennbares Strecken-Orientierungssystem hierher, ebenso Fahrkurse, Technikkurse. 
Vorerst zusätzlich zu den Zeitkarten gibt es jetzt eine 10-Punkte-Karte ("10 points for biker"), deren 10 Fahrten an beliebigen Tagen abgefahren werden können. Diese wird aufgrund Eures Wunsches eingeführt. 
Bautag kommt, "Style your park" mit Gewinnen wird erklärt, Waschplätze sind fast fertig, eigener Bikereingang mit Automatiktür (hier: Bike-Diebstahlsicherung!) und eigenes Zutrittssystem bis hin zum Transporter werden erstellt ... wir erklären alles bald genauer.
Auch die Homepage "www.bikepark-braunlage.de" wird jetzt nochmal in Angriff genommen. Es wird zwar nicht alles zur Eröffnung fertig sein, aber sicherlich bereits bald danach.
Ach so, und dann noch der "Harz-Cup", eine Rennserie nur mit unseren vier Harzer Parks, wird aus derTaufe gehoben. Preise pro Rennen, Gesamtsieger aus allen Parks ermittelt, Chancen auch für den, der nicht an allen 4 Rennen teilgenommen hat! Auch darüber hatten wir uns letzte Saison bereits unterhalten. Näheres findet Ihr auf unserer gemeinsamen Homepge "www.bikeparx-harz.de".
Übrigens: Das Rennen in Braunlage findet zwar am WM-Tag mit dem Spiel um den 3.Platz statt (falls Dtschld. Teilnehmer), ist aber bereits viel früher beendet als das Spiel beginnt. Gefahren wird auf der Südseite von der Bergstation hinunter auf dem DH (gelbe Strecke), ab der Mittelstation auf dem freeride (=rote Strecke). Weiteres später und Grüße an alle Interessierten, bis bald.


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2010)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Vorerst zusätzlich zu den Zeitkarten gibt es jetzt eine 10-Punkte-Karte ("10 points for biker"), deren 10 Fahrten an beliebigen Tagen abgefahren werden können. Diese wird aufgrund Eures Wunsches eingeführt.



Das 'Vorerst' bitte streichen, dann ist es wirklich eine tolle Sache (auch für den Winter).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (30. April 2010)

Das klingt ja alles schonmal sehr positiv. Wie siehts denn mit Saisonkarten aus?


----------



## namroN (30. April 2010)

Saisonkarten scheint es zu geben. Norco wirbt ja schließlich mit einer Saisonkarte für den Wurmberg, beim kauf eines Norco DH. Die Anzeige ist z.B. in der aktuellen Freeride.

Gruß Norm


----------



## Fetzi * (1. Mai 2010)

@ wurmberg : na denn mal ein dickes DANKE !

Ihr wart ja schon im letzten Jahr ne coole Truppe , wenn ich die positiven Veränderungen lese wird mir mal richtig Warm ums Herz !

Ich finds Ok wenn ihr den Park erst aufmacht wenn er wieder im guten Zustand ist , denn wenn nicht gibts wieder doofes blabla von Unwissenden !

Ride on , auf eine neue Saison !

Fetzi


----------



## dex92 (3. Mai 2010)

Jo,das hört sich wirklich vielversprechend an.Wenn jetzt noch die 15-20 Minuten Warterei auf die Bikes wegfällt und der unfreundliche Seilbahnmitarbeiter dieses Jahr chilliger drauf ist,wird alles tutti


----------



## Devuse (5. Mai 2010)

jop das seh ich genau so!^^
das dumme warten auf die bikes hat echt genervt...und das ist auch der grund warum ich dieses jahr eher nach schulenberg oder so fahren werde. da kann man nämlich so viele abfahrten machen wie man will.
als ich letztes jahr in braunlage war haben wir gerade einmal 6 abfahrten geschafft. und das ist ja eigentlich nicht das was man sich wünscht wenn man in bikepark fährt. da kann ich dann ja schon fast selbst hochfahren!!!!


----------



## hülemüll (5. Mai 2010)

dex92 schrieb:


> Jo,das hört sich wirklich vielversprechend an.Wenn jetzt noch die 15-20 Minuten Warterei auf die Bikes wegfällt und der unfreundliche Seilbahnmitarbeiter dieses Jahr chilliger drauf ist,wird alles tutti


----------



## El Duderino (5. Mai 2010)

Wartet man in Braunlage demnach auch so elend lange wie in hahnenklee? Da haben wir auch lieber Sektionsweise geschoben weil man ne gefühlte Stunde am Lift anstand.


----------



## stephan- (5. Mai 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Wartet man in Braunlage demnach auch so elend lange wie in hahnenklee? Da haben wir auch lieber Sektionsweise geschoben weil man ne gefühlte Stunde am Lift anstand.



Nö.
In Hahnenklee fand ich es auch nicht übermäßig schlimm. Während der Wartezeit kann man sich wenigstens von der Folter in der Gondel erholen, das find ich viel schlimmer.


----------



## Devuse (6. Mai 2010)

also in hahnenklee mussten wir eigentlich fast garnicht auf die bikes warten!^^
aber die warterei in braunlage war echt *******!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ciri (6. Mai 2010)

am ersten mai haben wir in hahnenklee ganze vier abfahrten in drei stunden geschafft, war einfach zu voll für die lahme seilbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (6. Mai 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein Artikel in unsere Lokal Zeitung:

http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/region-harz_arid,125616.html


----------



## Resendisback (6. Mai 2010)

Jep, wollts auch grad posten


----------



## Tigerpython (7. Mai 2010)

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob im Bikepark Braunlage eine Nackenstütze Pflicht ist?

MfG
Tigerpython


----------



## stephan- (7. Mai 2010)

Nein, warum sollte das Pflicht sein?


----------



## Tigerpython (7. Mai 2010)

Bestimmte Protektoren sind ja im Park für DH vorgeschrieben, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## stephan- (7. Mai 2010)

Fullface sollte einem die Vernunft sagen. Der Rest ist eher eine Empfehlung und wohl die Sache eines jeden selbst.
Wenn ein Park eine Leattbrace o.ä. Verpflichtung durchsetzen wollen würde, wäre es da ruckzuck ziemlich leer.


----------



## Tigerpython (7. Mai 2010)

Schön, dann ist ja alles tutti. Habe alle Sachen bis auf die Stütze, die hätte dann halt noch gefehlt. Wenn man sie nicht braucht ist auch gut.

MfG
Tigerpython


----------



## Resendisback (7. Mai 2010)

Tigerpython schrieb:


> Schön, dann ist ja alles tutti. Habe alle Sachen bis auf die Stütze, die hätte dann halt noch gefehlt. Wenn man sie nicht braucht ist auch gut.
> 
> MfG
> Tigerpython



Das ganze ist dann eher eine Frage, ob Dir dein Nacken weniger Wert ist als ein paar hundert Euro.. scheinbar ja schon 


*@Topic, wer fährt denn von Euch alles beim Harzer Downhill Cup 2010 Rennen mit, zumindest in Braunlage?*

Ich werd wohl fleißig am knipsen sein ;>

*http://bikeparx.de/downhillcup.php
*


Der, WER IST WANN IM PARK Thread

.


----------



## Resendisback (8. Mai 2010)

Alle die lust drauf haben geknipst zu werden, bitte mal ne PM schreiben, brauche ein paar motivierte Fahrer die es vertragen ab und an mal wieder ein Stück hochzuschieben.. 

Mal was von heute























Fahrer: Marvin Pohlmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femur (8. Mai 2010)

Na das sind ja mal richtig coole pics. Das mit dem Wasser ist super!!!


----------



## Huckster82 (9. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden fette Pics....wie siehts sonst so oben von den Bedingungen aus..


----------



## Resendisback (9. Mai 2010)

Also die Dirtline ist noch ein haufen Erde, war nicht bis ganz oben, sondern nur Shoreseite.. und da ist es fahrbar, auch ohne das geräumt wurde.. aufm Singletrail kamen uns auch ein paar entgegen, aber der DH/FR muss sicherlich noch von den einen oder anderen Ästen geräumt werden.


----------



## tresor23 (9. Mai 2010)

Also der untere Freeride war ja letztes WE schon fahrbar habe nur ein paar äste aus der bahn genommen aber insgesamt war es nicht so schlimm wie in Schulenberg... Wer ist Samstag alles da???


----------



## fuschnick (10. Mai 2010)

steht der Eröffnungstag jetzt fest? 12/13. oder wann?


----------



## Taggecko77 (10. Mai 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> steht der Eröffnungstag jetzt fest? 12/13. oder wann?



schau mal auf die HP: http://bikepark-braunlage.de/
da steht 12. Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (10. Mai 2010)

Maiki Boy, alles frisch? 
Wann sieht man Dich hier wieder?

..bleib nich stecken


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2010)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> schau mal auf die HP: http://bikepark-braunlage.de/
> da steht 12. Mai



Übrigens, der T5 ist seit Freitag im Einsatz!


----------



## tresor23 (10. Mai 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> steht der Eröffnungstag jetzt fest? 12/13. oder wann?


12ter stand aber auch schon auf der Seihlbahn seite und bei Facebook wurde auch der 12te publiziert.... Weis schon jemand was die 10er Tickets kosten????


----------



## a[R]no (11. Mai 2010)

War Sonntag Hahnenklee und es war extrem voll... 20 - 30 min hat man nach 12 uhr mit sicherheit angestanden!   Am Freitag geht es nach Braunlage und Samstag dann nach Thale... Vllt sieht man sich ja  

ps: Ob es voll wird?   Hab am Sonntag von vielen gehört das sie nach Braunlage wollen...


----------



## fuschnick (11. Mai 2010)

bin ich bekloppt, auf HP steht 13ter. Aber egal, wenn dann bin ich Freitag dort.


----------



## Taggecko77 (11. Mai 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Maiki Boy, alles frisch?
> Wann sieht man Dich hier wieder?
> 
> ..bleib nich stecken



jo, danke der nachfrage. ich bin warscheinlich am wochenende in braunlage 
Letzten samstag war ja in thale das 1. rennen vom harz cup. ich hatte dich da eigendlich erwartet


----------



## Taggecko77 (11. Mai 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> bin ich bekloppt, auf HP steht 13ter. Aber egal, wenn dann bin ich Freitag dort.



nein, bekloppt bist du nicht  aber das datum wurde anscheinend auf den 13. verschoben


----------



## Taggecko77 (11. Mai 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Übrigens, der T5 ist seit Freitag im Einsatz!



das gut zu wissen. Ich bin die nächsten 2 monate so gut wie jedes WE in deutschland unterwegs zum rennen fahren oder zum trainieren 
Ich melde mich, so wie ich ne mitfahrgelegenheit brauche.


----------



## Resendisback (11. Mai 2010)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> jo, danke der nachfrage. ich bin warscheinlich am wochenende in braunlage
> Letzten samstag war ja in thale das 1. rennen vom harz cup. ich hatte dich da eigendlich erwartet



Momentan kein Radel, darum wenn nur intern in Braunlage antreffbar, wärs Wetter besser gewesen, hätte ich Dich Rakete jedoch geknipst


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Mai 2010)

Bin wohl Freitag in Braunlage, wär issen sonst noch so da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a[R]no (11. Mai 2010)

ich


----------



## tresor23 (11. Mai 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> bin ich bekloppt, auf HP steht 13ter. Aber egal, wenn dann bin ich Freitag dort.


Da haste recht also gestern Nacht stand da noch der 12te  Hmm  vieleicht wollen sie die vorfreude einfachnur steigern........


----------



## Resendisback (12. Mai 2010)

Bin wohl nachher oben  Wer is Samstag oder Sonntag da?


----------



## stephan- (12. Mai 2010)

Ich bin morgen da wenn die Welt nicht untergeht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Mai 2010)

Ich auch, kommen also morgen mit 4 Mann, davon kommen heute abend schon 2


----------



## burn (12. Mai 2010)

Ich bin vielleicht am Montag da... Den Ansturm am Wochenende brauche ich mir nicht geben 
Also fahrt die Strecke schoen ein damit ich Montag Spass haben kann...


@resendisback habt ihr den Laden (schon) wieder auf? Ende letzter Saison war es ja unsicher ob ihr die Raeume wieder bekommt.


----------



## stephan- (12. Mai 2010)

wetter-online.de zeigt Regen an. Da wirds schon nicht zu voll werden


----------



## Resendisback (12. Mai 2010)

burn schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht am Montag da... Den Ansturm am Wochenende brauche ich mir nicht geben
> Also fahrt die Strecke schoen ein damit ich Montag Spass haben kann...
> 
> 
> @resendisback habt ihr den Laden (schon) wieder auf? Ende letzter Saison war es ja unsicher ob ihr die Raeume wieder bekommt.



Jep, alles drinne 

War heut mit Sascha knipsen, einige, vielleicht 10-12 Leute(?) waren auch heute schon fahren. Regen war zwar heute auch angesagt, aber kam nichts runter, nur mieser Nebel, sonst weiter nix!

Ach nebenbei.. falls jemand beim schweren DH im unteren Teil über den unüberwindbaren größeren Roadgap bis ins nächste Waldstück kommt, bitte bescheid geben! 
@Sascha, Dein Rad tut mir noch immer leid


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Mai 2010)

Sag mal Sascha das er morgen mal vorbei kommen soll zwecks leatt brace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (12. Mai 2010)

a[R]no;7141898 schrieb:
			
		

> War Sonntag Hahnenklee und es war extrem voll... 20 - 30 min hat man nach 12 uhr mit sicherheit angestanden!   Am Freitag geht es nach Braunlage und Samstag dann nach Thale... Vllt sieht man sich ja
> 
> ps: Ob es voll wird?   Hab am Sonntag von vielen gehört das sie nach Braunlage wollen...



Also hat sich da noch nix weiter getan, fands damals auch ne Zumutung.
Aber was will man machen....


----------



## Resendisback (12. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Sag mal Sascha das er morgen mal vorbei kommen soll zwecks leatt brace



Das hat sich schon erledigt, er ist auch morgen nicht da 

Der Nebel vorhin war ne qual, mit im Anhang sind zwei Bilder von Fahrern deren Namen ich hier nicht kenne, aber sich wohl jetzt beim anschauen der Bilder wiedererkennen


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2010)

Hi Patrick,

ab wann habt Ihr jetzt den Laden in Betrieb?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Resendisback (12. Mai 2010)

Ob der jetzt 100% in Betrieb ist, kann ich selbst noch garnich genau sagen, aber mit Sicherheit zum größten Teil seit heute


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2010)

Dann hat sich die Plackerei die letzten Tage ja wenigstens gelohnt!


----------



## zweirad-busche (12. Mai 2010)

Laden ist auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (13. Mai 2010)

Also Jens, Chef hat gesprochen


----------



## Huckster82 (13. Mai 2010)

Noar passt doch ab Montag sind wir zu 4 am Start und heut kommen auch noch paar "Freaks" an bis zum We...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Also Jens, Chef hat gesprochen



Der liest ja auch mit! Und ich Depp frage mich letztens woher der schon von meinem neuen Auto weiss!


----------



## Resendisback (14. Mai 2010)

Bin morgen ab halb 2 an der Northshore-Line knipsen (von oben ganz linke Abfahrt).
Also, schaut vorbei!


----------



## Taggecko77 (14. Mai 2010)

ich werde wohl Sonntag da sein.


----------



## Resendisback (14. Mai 2010)

Mach mal morgen klar, du hast son schönes weißes Radel


----------



## puter (14. Mai 2010)

Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute.

Wie siehts denn nun streckentechnisch aus? Auf der HP stand, dass nicht alle geöffnet sein werden. Welche sind denn nun definitiv schon befahrbar?


----------



## stephan- (14. Mai 2010)

Also alles was man als Strecke bezeichnen kann ist auch fahrbar.
Singletrail ist oben gesperrt, der schwere """"DH"""" auch. Aber die Strecken braucht man nicht, der Singletrail ist noch ganz okay, aber der DH ist ein schlechter Witz. Das ist eine Strecke für ambitionierte CCler, aber sicherlich kein DH.


----------



## flyingscot (14. Mai 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das ist eine Strecke für ambitionierte CCler, aber sicherlich kein DH.



Naja, der jetzt gesperrte Anfang war schon nicht ohne. Anfangs kaum Gefälle und total verblockt, dann ein extremes Steilstück und danach noch zwei eher harmlose Drops. Vom Stil her aber in der Tat kein DH. Und danach bis auf den Roadgap "Singletrailniveau", recht flach und dann noch die nervigen Uphillpassagen. So wie es aussieht, bauen die da ein neuen Einstieg direkt gegenüber der Bergstation, jedenfalls stehen da schon einige einzementierte Balkenfundamente...


Aber an sonsten bin ich angenehm überrascht heute. Der Eingang zur Seilbahn ist jetzt super gelöst, finde ich...

Den Northshore bin ich heute erstmals gefahren, fährt sich super! Vor allem die Welle macht richtig Laune. Die Drops sind etwas stumpf, aber funktionieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Mai 2010)

Der Park ist ja noch nicht alt. Ich denke, der wird sich im Laufe der Zeit noch verbessern und hoffentlich noch was "grösser" werden.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (14. Mai 2010)

ja der start vom race DH ist echt nen absoluter witz, sieht mehr aus wie ne trial strecke wo man mit nem trial bike von stein zu stein hüpft also wenn die da nicht irgendwas unternehmen, entweder neu bauen oder nen halben meter erde über die steine verteilen soo das man nen paar einigermaßen saubere übergänge hat. soo wie es jetzt ist gehts aufjedenfall nicht, wer hat das gebaut Ryan Leech?


----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Mai 2010)

Monstertruckpellen draufziehen und drüber rollen...


----------



## lehni. (14. Mai 2010)

War heut da. Die "alte" Downhillstrecke auf der Liftseite find ich richtig gut, Freeride macht auch Bock. Was den neuen Downhill angeht kann ich mich meinem Vorrednern anschließen... bin mal gespannt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Gefällt reicht einen halbwegs vernünftigen Downhill zu bauen. Bis jetzt ist da ja nix bis auf bissl Single Trail mit ständigem Treten.

Das geht mir auch bei den anderen beiden Strecken ab der Mittelstation aufn Sa**. Ist einfach leider ein bisschen flach der Berg unten raus. Fände es optimal wenn man an der Mittelstation mit dem Bike einsteigen könnte, denn die oberen Abschnitte sind es wert!


----------



## flyingscot (14. Mai 2010)

lehni. schrieb:


> Fände es optimal wenn man an der Mittelstation mit dem Bike einsteigen könnte, denn die oberen Abschnitte sind es wert!



Einfach bei der Mittelstation links in den Forstweg rein und rüber zum North Shore... das ist zwar nichts für DH-Racer, aber ne schöne Abwechslung zum Wurzelrodeo...


----------



## Schildi (14. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube an den Bikepark Braunlage und mir gefällt das Konzept und die vorderen Strecken sehr gut.
Jedoch muss ich Kritik an einigen Stellen üben, auch wenn einige in diesen Forum viel Arbeit rein gesteckt haben es gibt viele kleine Fehler.
Für mich muss eine Strecke in erster linie Spaß machen das macht sie wenn man schnell und flüssig runter kommt.
Darin sehe ich das Hauptproblem  in diesem park vielen Fahrern sind die strecken zu anstrengend 
Es fehlt eine schnelle Linie die sich flüssig fahren lässt wenn es eine gibt das erschließt sie sich mir nicht. An vielen Stellen sind die Strecke zu verbockt man wird zu langsam oder läuft Gefahr mit dem Vorderrad an Steinen oder in tiefen löchern hängen zu bleiben.
Es gibt viele Beispiele gerade im oberen teil.
Mein lieblings Bsp. wäre der Mittelteil des normalen DHs die Sektion um die flachen Holzelemente.
Zunächst muss man in den Wald an der Stelle wird man viel zu langsam die Kurve ist zu verblockt und selbst mit offener Bremse steht man danach.
Viel schneller wird man in Wald auch nicht mehr, aus dem Wald raus und es wird noch mal Geschwindigkeit raus genommen.
Dann strampelt man durch eine Schlammpassage, kommt auf das Holzelement und spätestens jetzt steht man. Diese haben einfach zu krasse Kanten legt da Steine davor damit es nich so bremst und die Kante nich so krass kommt  oder flacht sie ab Schaufelt sie an aber macht da irgend was.
Danach kommt man auf den Weg vorher ein Loch neben einem Seilbahnpfeiler und eine Senke die eine fast über den Lenker schmeißen 
Diese stellen ließen sich mit einem Spaten und einer Spitzhacke innerhalb eines  nachmittags richten.
Ich erkläre mich gerne dafür bereit!!!
Nächstes Problem sind die Sprünge, erst einmal sind die Anfahrten Mist viel zu langsam nicht in die Strecke integriert, zudem kommt man einfach nicht hin Wurzelige Kurve oder Steinfelder davor .
Dann die Landung die Landungen der Roadgaps sind nicht vorhanden das leise sich auch noch mit dem Spaten beheben 
Nach unten ziehen sie sich und werden immer flacher und flacher. Warum baut man nicht eine etwas kürzere Strecke die gleichmäßig steil ist und leitet dann auf einen flachen Kiesweg 
Der Race Track ist für einen solchen Park Gift 
der Track ist leider "unfahrbar" das ist nicht die Meinung von mir als einzelner sondern die grundlegende Stimmung aller Fahrer die ich bisher gefragt habe.
Ich würde jetzt mal grob sagen macht das Ding zu und baut ne gescheite schnelle Strecke die Spaß macht lang mit gleichmäßigem Gefälle. Oder schreibt die jetzige DH strecke als DH aus und führt sie im unteren teil zur kleinen Sprungschanze runter. Oder macht noch ne Brechsandstrecke bis zur Mittelstation auf 

wir alle kommen in einen park um spaß zu haben, dass  ist in braunlage auch uneingeschränkt möglich 
bitte kommt und schauts euch an 


noch mal erkläre mich gerne bereit mal zu buddeln sacht mir wann und wo denn bin ich da


----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Mai 2010)

Da muss ich Schildi Recht geben. An allen Strecken ist noch einiges an Feintuning nötig. Und wie meine Vorredner finde ich den oberen Teil des Racetracks unfahrbar. Mehr Flow täte aber allen Strecken auf jeden Fall gut. Spaßig ists dort trotzdem. Wie gesagt, wenn die Betreiber und Streckenbauer dort nicht schlafen und genügend Feedback bekommen, wird der Park noch besser und wachsen.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (14. Mai 2010)

nen paar anlieger kurven würden an manchen stellen auch schon sehr helfen den speed zu behalten! bin eigentlich alle roadgaps rampen etc. drüber gekommen aber das auch nur weil ich fast abgedreht bin in den anfahrten viel treten viel holper absolut nicht flüssig und dann springt man auch nur nen paar meter, für anfänger bestimmt sehr schwer!und das wichtigste: da fehlt absolut noch ne pro line für fortgeschrittene...leute die nen bisl mehr abgehen langweilen sich total es kanns doch nicht sein das da eigentlich nur wurzelrodeo ist....es fehlt eindeutig an ner flüssig flowigen line mit viel speed dicken anliegern fetten jumps und drops, ja und auch mal nen flüssiges wurzelstück aber nicht nur und dann nicht vor nem roadgap so das der speed fehlt! und ja ich würde auch mit helfen was anständiges ala willingen, wildbad und co. mitzubauen peace


----------



## Schildi (15. Mai 2010)

das meine ich es kann gerne schwer sein aber es muss echt die geschwundigkeit mitgenommen werden können 
ich komm auch bis auf das dh roadgap überall rüber 

aber was bringt es wenn ich mit mach zehn über den Sprung übers Steinfeld schieße aber danach den Speed nicht mitnehmen kann

bin morgen nachmittag vermutlich da lege mal hacke und spaten ins auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehni. (15. Mai 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Einfach bei der Mittelstation links in den Forstweg rein und rüber zum North Shore... das ist zwar nichts für DH-Racer, aber ne schöne Abwechslung zum Wurzelrodeo...



Richtig, haben wir gegen Ende auch nur noch so gemacht. Die Line find ich auch klasse, also das, was bis jetzt fahrbar ist. Leider folgt darauf dann nen km Forstweg schreddern 

Ich denke die Betreiber haben sich zuviel darauf konzentriert, den Park mit vielen Kilometern ausschreiben zu können. Nur sind ein großteil einfach nur wurzelige Singletrails die zu flach sind.
Sie sollten sich einfach auf den Ausbau der beiden vorderen Strecken bis zur Mittelstation konzentrieren, denn hier gibt das Gelände am meisten her. Ab der Mittelstation würde ich mir ne Brechsand Piste mit Doubles und Anliegern etc. wünschen. Einfach das man runter kommt ohne ständig Pedalieren zu müssen.


----------



## tresor23 (15. Mai 2010)

Ja ich glaube auch das es hier erst nur um die km ging aber nach dem Feedback werden sie das hoffentlich auf geben. Auserdem stimmt der momentane strecken verlauf ja auch nicht so ganz mit der auf den schildern überein.....Wie war es denn mit den wartezeiten wollen morgen(heute) hin.....


----------



## Huckster82 (15. Mai 2010)

Sind die Waschplätze schon fertig..?Und gibts schon die 10-Karten wenn ja was kosten die?


----------



## Phantomias (15. Mai 2010)

Ich war zu Himmelfahrt da.
Zum Bikepark muss ich sagen, das die Strecken echt ein Witz sind.
Die Strecken kann man schlecht finden, weil einfach keine Schilder da sind. Keiner der Strecken kann man so fahren, das man mit Schwung und etwas Flow die Hindernisse nehmen kann.
Teilweise war echt schieben angesagt, weil man keinen Schwung hatte die kleine Steigung hochzukommen.
Der DH/FR war schon nicht schlecht und ausbaufähig. Was mir recht gut gefallen hat, war die Strecke unter dem Lift. Diese haben echt potential.
Die Shores waren auch klasse. Auch wenn die Strecke noch nicht ferig ist.
Aber der Singletrail ging echt gar net. 
Was ich ebenfalls recht gut fand, das das Personal freundlich und hilfsbereit war, was in dem ein oder anderen Bikepark nicht selbstverständlich ist.

Jedenfalls werde ich da vorerst nicht nochmal hinfahren. Zu wenig Gefälle und vorallem der Flow fehlt mir.


----------



## lehni. (15. Mai 2010)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Sind die Waschplätze schon fertig..?



Jap, zwei "Kabinen" mit Holzwänden. Leider nur ein Schlauch, daher gabs gegen Ende nen Stau. Sonst super.


----------



## Resendisback (15. Mai 2010)

Aktueller Stand: Schneeregen vorm Laden, aufm Berg 2cm Neuschnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (15. Mai 2010)

Ein toller Mai.


----------



## Huckster82 (15. Mai 2010)

Nee oder is jetzt ni dein Ernst..das Wetter geht mir langsam aufm Sack..


----------



## stephan- (15. Mai 2010)

Der Racetrack kann auf jedenfall dicht gemacht werden, 2x Uphill und danach ein Roadgap mit 30m fast flacher Anfahrt  Die Strecke kann man wirklich nur als Kilometerbringer für die Homepage ansehen. Es sind nach dem Roadgap bspw. auch nirgends Fahrspuren im Wald, weil da niemand langfährt - geht ja auch nicht.

Wie auch immer.

Was Braunlage mMn total fehlt ist eine Freeride Strecke. Am besten Brechsand oder eben irgendwas mit weniger Wurzeln und dann unterschiedlich großen Tables. Einen Table kann jeder springen, ob Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittener und im oberen Teil hätte man auch das Gefälle da mal richtig dicke Dinger hinzubauen. Eben so eine Art Freecross wie in Schulenberg und Winterberg. 
Das ist auch der Abwechslung zuträglich wenn man mal eine Abfahrt ohne Steine und Wurzeln machen kann und mal richtig schnell wird.
Weiterhin könnte man an die geraden, schnellen Stücke der anderen Strecken ruhig auch mal Sprünge basteln, entweder gut geshapte Doubles mit Landung oder eben auch Tables, damit für jeden springbar. Würde auch nochmal Abwechslung und Spaß bringen.


----------



## El Duderino (15. Mai 2010)

Mhm....wir wollten eigentlich in 2-3 Wochen nach Braunlage aber wenn ich das hier so lese und dann die Tagespreise sehe frag ich mich ob das so eine sinnvolle Idee ist.

Wie schneidet der Park im Vergleich zu Hahnenklee ab?


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Mai 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Der Racetrack kann auf jedenfall dicht gemacht werden, 2x Uphill und danach ein Roadgap mit 30m fast flacher Anfahrt  Die Strecke kann man wirklich nur als Kilometerbringer für die Homepage ansehen. Es sind nach dem Roadgap bspw. auch nirgends Fahrspuren im Wald, weil da niemand langfährt - geht ja auch nicht.
> 
> Wie auch immer.
> 
> ...



Doch Spuren müsste es geben, sind Donnerstag da mal langgefahren, naja mit nem Tourenbike kommt man da eher durch.
Die Tretpassagen sind zum kotzen und das mit tiefen tretlager.
Der Einstieg oben ist auch eher nen Materialkiller.

Das mit der Brechsandstrecke wäre mal was wünschenswertes, der Slopstylebereich kann sich auch net Slopstyle schimpfen.

Naja der normale DH lässt sich wenigstens gut fahren, außer die vielen Querrillen fürs Wasser im unteren Abschnitt nerven.

Bin mal gespannt ob sich im Laufe der Saison noch etwas tut


----------



## flyingscot (15. Mai 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Wie schneidet der Park im Vergleich zu Hahnenklee ab?



Ich habe den Eindruck, das in beiden Parks mehr oder weniger die selben "Fehler" gemacht wurden. Da es Hahnenklee etwas länger gibt, wurden einige Fehler schon recht gut ausgemerzt. Es gibt dort mehrere Strecken, die sich mit Flow fahren lassen (Racetrack, Northshore und Singletrail leicht, Freeride und der untere Teil vom alten DH). Allerdings gibts auch dort noch einige Problemfälle, wie z.B. der "Singletrail schwer", die teilweise etwas planlos positionierten Sprünge im oberen Teil des alten DH und der etwas nervige Gondelbetrieb.

Auch in Braunlage wurden einige Probleme bereits gut gelöst, wie z.B. der anfangs sehr umständlich organisierte Gondelbetrieb, jetzt scheint es nahezu optimal.

Ein Großteil der Streckenprobleme könnten mit der Bodenbeschaffenheit im Harz zu tun haben. Der Boden verwandelt sich bei höherer Belastung in Sumpf und nur die Wurzel bleiben übrig. So sehen mit der Zeit alle Landungen aus, wenn man nicht recht viel Brechsand/Schotter verteilt. In Hahnenklee z.B. auf dem Northshore an vielen Stellen schon geschehen.


----------



## Resendisback (15. Mai 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Mhm....wir wollten eigentlich in 2-3 Wochen nach Braunlage aber wenn ich das hier so lese und dann die Tagespreise sehe frag ich mich ob das so eine sinnvolle Idee ist.
> 
> Wie schneidet der Park im Vergleich zu Hahnenklee ab?



Im Gegensatz zu Hahnenklee dennoch um einiges besser und komfortabler, würde ich sagen. Falsch finde ich jedoch zu sagen, es gibt Schneeregen = Bikepark Braunlage doof  

Aber zu machen ist in der Tat noch was, fertig kann man das eben noch nicht nennen, ich denke das wird mit Sicherheit noch kommen. Das gemecker ist immer groß, wenn etwas fehlt, aber kleinlich mit Lob, wenn etwas gelungen ist!
Mängelkritik überwiegt eben dennoch die positiven Dinge, auch wenn diese mehr sind.
Verstehe nicht warum hier keiner meint es zu loben das die Warterei (zumindest größtenteils) behoben wurde. Schlichtweg war das bis vor kurzem DAS Argument nicht herzukommen. Jeden den ich momentan Frage,
sagt das dies nun reibungslos funktioniert und froh sind das man 15min mit 
der Bahn fährt, damit man ne Pause einlegen kann. Belehrt mich eines besseren, wenn es anders sein sollte.
Ich glaube das noch noch größtenteils alles kommt und passiert was hier 
angesprochen wurde! *Schließlich lesen alle mit die es verändern könnten und können *


Anbei drei Bilder von heute, auch wenn mir die Hände abgefroren sind 




















Bitte um Kritik!


----------



## Schildi (15. Mai 2010)

meine antwort ist nicht nicht zu kommen sondern gerne zu kommen 
ich liebe die strecken finde aber es ließe sich noch einiges verbessern 
habe mir jetzt mal ne 5 tages karte gekauft und ich denke das wird nicht die letzte diese Saison gewesen sein 

Wie schauts denn mit bau und ausbesserungsterminen in den nächsten wochen aus würde auch mal unter der woche vorbeischauen


----------



## stephan- (15. Mai 2010)

Man musste zwar dieses mal nicht mehr auf die Bikes warten, dafür aber unten beim einsteigen, da ja immer 3 Gondeln und dann ein Biketräger kommen. Da stand man unten teilweise schon recht lange plus die lange Liftfahrt. Und wirklich voll war es da ja trotzdem noch nicht. Glaube das wird recht übel wenn der Park im Sommer mal richtig voll wird.
Ich komme auch wieder, hab schliesslich auch noch 4 Tage auf der Karte


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Mai 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Man musste zwar dieses mal nicht mehr auf die Bikes warten, dafür aber unten beim einsteigen, da ja immer 3 Gondeln und dann ein Biketräger kommen. Da stand man unten teilweise schon recht lange plus die lange Liftfahrt. Und wirklich voll war es da ja trotzdem noch nicht. Glaube das wird recht übel wenn der Park im Sommer mal richtig voll wird.
> Ich komme auch wieder, hab schliesslich auch noch 4 Tage auf der Karte



Es sollen aber demnächst neue Transportgondeln kommen, die auch etwas anders aufgebaut sein sollen. Also wäre das Problem dann auch behoben.
Achja, man sollte ruhig wieder die weißen Gummibänder verteilen für die die keine Taschen an den Klamotten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg-ab-Fahrer (16. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich hatte ich niemals vor, mich in dieses Forum einzubringen, um meinen Senf los zu werden, sondern bequem zurück gelehnt auf dem Sofa die einzelnen Kommentare (z.T. auch sinnlosen )zu lesen und mit der Realität zu vergleichen. Also registrieren, Meinung los werden.

  Von Anfang an herrscht allgemein Kritik an allen was zu sehen und zu erfahren ist, im neuem Bikepark am Wurmberg. Weiter geht es mit allen Neuen was im Park entsteht, es wird drauflos gejault was das Zeug hält, ohne das eigene Gehirn einzuschalten (vielleicht). Wahrscheinlich stehen einige von euch frühmorgens und fragen sich, Über was will ich mich heute als erstes aergern. Ich fahr mal nach Braunlage, da ist alles neu und alle sind doof außer mich 

  Was hier so im einzelnen so alles durchgehechelt wird, ist voll von Widersprüchen und hat mit sachl. und konstruktiver Kritik nichts am Hut. Nur ein Bsp. Einerseits _das die Strecken echt ein Witz sind_ (Zitat: Phantomias), anderseits _Der DH/FR war schon nicht schlecht und ausbaufähig. Was mir recht gut gefallen hat, war die Strecke unter dem Lift. Diese haben echt potential. Die Shores waren auch klasse. Auch wenn die Strecke noch nicht ferig ist._ (im selben Zitat!)

  So oder so oder vielleicht doch ganz anders, na was denn nun?  Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt. 

  Der Wurmberg kann nun mal nicht neu errichtet werden. Man kann sich nur der Topografie anpassen (s. HP bikepark-braunlage) und nicht den Berg kpl. umkrempeln. Ob FR, DH oder RT, jede Strecke hat seine Eigenarten und es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder ich arrangiere mich mit diesen Eigenarten oder ich lass es sein. Jede größere Erd- od. Steinbewegung ist auch mit erhöhten Kosten verbunden und manche Passagen kann leider nur mit schwerer Technik umgestaltet werden. Letztendlich werden doch alle Kosten (die mehr als geplant entstehen) nur alsbald auf die Fahrkartenpreise umgelegt. Wenn das dann der Fall ist, habt ihr wieder die Möglichkeit alles schlecht zu reden (bzw. zu schreiben). Riding-Rick (oder FreefallRLC bzw. jaamaa) haben dies schon in früheren Beiträgen (v. 21.07.2009) richtig erkannt und erwähnt.

  Vielleicht sollten einige ihre Maßlosigkeit ablegen und sachlich erst die eigenen Gedanken ordnen, bevor vor Frust erst einmal alles schlecht gemacht wird. Alles Gute ist nie beisammen. 

  Genauso fehl am Platz ist, sich permanent über Personal und Seilbahn abfällig zu äußern. Sicher ist nicht ein Tag wie der andere. So wird sofort (und von vielen als Plattform zu einem eigenen Beitrag (aus)genutzt) debattiert, wenn ein Seilbahner mal nicht so gut drauf war, aber es wird nur in ganz wenigen Fällen davon gesprochen, wenn sich einer des Personals  mal, sprichwörtlich, für uns den A**** aufgerissen hat. Das ist eben nicht so interessant, da man, in der Anonymität des Forum mal so richtig die Sau raus lassen möchte. Bestimmt ist die Seilbahn an dem jetzigen schlechten Wetter auch schuld. [vielleicht eine neue Diskussiongrundlage ] 

  Dasselbe betrifft die Technik der Seilbahn. Bei jeder Bahn ist und jeder weiß es, bei hoher Personenfrequentierung, mit Wartezeiten zu rechnen. Ob im Sommer oder Winter! Vermessen ist es zu glauben,  zur Bahn zu kommen und zu denken, ich bin dort König und werde dort bevorzugt behandelt. Träumt weiter(!) - oder nörgelt ihr an jeder Supermarktkasse ob der Wartezeit? 
Das jetzige Prinzip, das Bike in die Lastengondel und ich sitze in der nächsten Gondel, finde ich persönlich ok, denn ob ich unten mit Bike oder oben ohne Bike warte (wie im letzten Jahr) ist doch wohl ein kleiner Unterschied. Die unsäglichen Diskussionen über Diebstahl & CO sind somit der Grundlage entzogen. (Wer möchte, kann sein Bike selbst in die Gondel stellen.)
Wartezeit hin oder her, man sieht, gegenüber dem letzten Jahr, dass Veränderungen bei der Seilbahn keine Fremdworte sind. Auch beim jetzigen Eingang (Talstation) kann man positive Änderungen erkennen. 

  So nun können die ewig Gestrigen wieder anfangen zu hecheln und diesen Kommentar zerpflücken, weil er nun mal nicht in ihre Weltanschauung passt. 

  Ich fahre zum Wurmberg, trotz aller Kritik, denn ich hab mein eigene Meinung.

An die Seilbahnbelegschaft: _*Wenn der Wind der Veränderung weht, bauen die einen Windmühlen, die anderen Mauern.*_

  Bis zum nächsten Besuch.


----------



## Taggecko77 (16. Mai 2010)

@ Berg-ab-Fahrer 

aus diesem grunde fahr ich jetzt mal wieder nach Braunlage 
bis später


----------



## lehni. (16. Mai 2010)

@ Berg-ab-Fahrer: Ich kann deinen Standpunk verstehen, sehe meine Beiträge aber nicht als Gejammer über Veränderung, sondern als kontruktive Kritik. Denn gerade dieses Feedback brauchen die Betreiber um wirtschaflich dauerhaft existieren zu können.

Dass Fehler gemacht wurden kannst du auch nicht abstreiten, ein Downhilltrack ist nicht flach mit Anstiegen und somit kaum mit Speed fahrbar. Wo das Gelände nicht mehr hergibt, kann man es nicht erzwingen. Das erwartet ja auch keiner.

Zu der Problematik über Liftpersonal und Seilbahn:
Das ist ein generelles Problem in Foren etc. Kaum einer schreibt rein, dass alles optimal gelaufen ist, da es erwartet wird. Ähnliche Sache; wenn man nach einem beliebigem Produktnamen sucht, findet man nur Leute die Probleme damit haben, denn keiner macht einen Fred auf und erzählt, dass dieses Produkt funktioniert wie es soll....

Jetzt wiederhole ich noch mein Lob, falls es untergegangen ist 
Die neuen Northshores sind richtig richtig gut. Hoffe die werden in dem Stil noch weiter nach unten gebaut. Das war am Freitag, neben dem oberem Teil DH, mein Highlight!


----------



## Femur (16. Mai 2010)

@ Berg-ab-Fahrer


----------



## enemy111 (16. Mai 2010)

nice comment 

wollte mich mal erkundigen, wie es streckenmäßig am wurmberg aussieht und was noch in planung ist, hatte leider jetzt keine zeit, 77 seiten zu lesen.. sorry


----------



## ohneworte (16. Mai 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Mhm....wir wollten eigentlich in 2-3 Wochen nach Braunlage aber wenn ich das hier so lese und dann die Tagespreise sehe frag ich mich ob das so eine sinnvolle Idee ist.
> 
> Wie schneidet der Park im Vergleich zu Hahnenklee ab?



Moin,

hiermit mein Tipp: Selber hinfahren und sich ein eigenes Bild vor Ort machen bringt viel mehr als sich ums "Hörensagen" zu kümmern.

Schliesslich ist kein abgebener Kommentar wirklich objektiv sondern subjektiv seines eigenen Geschmackes und seiner Vorlieben geschrieben.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## namroN (16. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie die Strecken nach dem Winter aktuell aussehen, finde aber dass sie sich schon flüßig fahren lassen, mal abgesehen von dem Stück hinter dem Roadgap. Der Singletrail wird noch ein Weilchen brauchen bis sich der Boden festgefahren hat und man anständig beschleunigen kann, dies sollte aber auch irgendwann getan sein. Der Park ist eben noch jung und auch die Erfahrung des Betreibers wächst mit der Zeit. Finde den Park nach wie vor gut. Und mit dem Personal der Seilbahn hatten wir auch noch nie wirklich Probleme.


----------



## stephan- (16. Mai 2010)

Finde den Kommentar ziemlich übertrieben, so schlechtgeredet wird der Park nun auch nicht.

Fakt ist nunmal: Was nicht gefällt, fällt einem stärker auf und wird daher auch im Forum erwähnt. Und auch am ehesten das ist doch wichtig für die Betreiber, nämlich was NICHT gefällt. Sehe kein Problem darin wenn Leute tendenziell eher das aufzählen was ihnen nicht gefallen hat als andersherum.
Wem der Park nicht gefällt der fährt einfach nicht mehr hin - denke nicht, das diese Leute sich dann hier groß äußern.
Wer aber weiß, das er wiederkommt, schreibt hier eben auf, was seiner Meinung nach geändert werden könnte in der Hoffnung, dass seine Kritik Gehör findet und der Park eben ausbessert. Daher bringen diese Kommentare den Bikepark vorran und ich sehe kein Problem daran.


----------



## Huckster82 (16. Mai 2010)

So siehts aus der Park hat soviel S......Potenzial das kann man gar ni in 10 Monaten klarmachen. Gute Sachen dauern halt etwas länger..Ich find den Park Hammer ab morgen sind wir bis Freitag dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurmbergschreck (16. Mai 2010)

[ So wie es aussieht, bauen die da ein neuen Einstieg direkt gegenüber der Bergstation, jedenfalls stehen da schon einige einzementierte Balkenfundamente...




Dieses Fundament ist für ne neue Hütte , und *nicht* für nen neuen Einstieg


----------



## Taggecko77 (17. Mai 2010)

ich war gestern mal wieder auf dem Berg und muß sagen, trotz des Matsches der teils arg war ist der DH (nicht der Race DH) gut fahrbar. Ich kam zu mindes flüssig durch. Die 1. Abfahrt war ein wenig ruppig und stockend aber da nach wußte ich welche line sehr flüssig zu fahren ist. Mir hat es mal wieder (wie immer) sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Gut finde ich den neuen FR, ich hoffe nur, das er noch ein wenig länger wird.
Der Race DH war noch net ganz befahrbar, da noch eine Brücke eingesetzt werden muß, die für die Skifahrer entfernt werden mußte. Ab dem Chanzenauslauf bin ich eingestiegen und konnte sie für das 1. mal da runter fahren relativ gut nehmen. Das roadgap ist natürlich ne Ansage, aus fast 2m in ein flat zu springen ist natürlich nicht so prall. Des wegen habe ich das ausgelassen. Ab dem roadgap ist die Strecke aber teils ganz net zu fahren. Die muß halt noch um einiges mehr eingefahren werden.
Den Singletrail finde ich ist nicht unbedingt was fürs Bigbike mit den Anstiegen zwischen durch. Mit nem Enduro/Allmountain wird der Trail aber Spaß machen.  
Sehr positiv fand ich die Lösung undten am Lifteinstig. Die Wanderer/Touristen werden getrennt von den (schwitzenden und eingeschlammten) Bikern an die Gondeln geführt. Die Bikes muß jeder selber in die Gondel stellen und man setzt sich in die Gondel danach. So mit ist jeder selber verantwortlich, wenn am Bike transportbedingte Schäden auftauchen sollten  finde ich echt gut. Wenn man dann oben ankommt, braucht man nur noch sein Bike schnappen und los gehts. Also keine warterei auf das Bike.
Mit dem Liftpersonal hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Eher im gegenteil, da ist jeder für ein netten Plausch offen, jeder ist mir bis her immer freundlich und hilfsbereit entgegen getreten
Jetzt ist hier wenigstens mal nen positiver Bericht vermerkt 
Also macht euch selbst ein Bild vor Ort und geht nicht von Meinungen Anderer aus. Filmkritiken kann man auch nicht immer Glauben schenken. Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben und das ist auch gut so

Ride On


----------



## stephan- (17. Mai 2010)

Zum Personal muss ich auch sagen, da hatte ich nie Probleme. Natürlich steht da niemand den ganzen Tag mit einem breiten Grinsen in der Kälte, das wäre aber auch zu viel verlangt.
Ich persönlich brauche eh keine überfreundlichen Dienstleister. Wenn ich teilweise beim Bäcker morgens einkaufe komme ich mir schon arg verarscht vor aufgrund der total übertriebenen Freundlichkeit. Ein ekelhafter Trend der sich hier anbahnt..

Wo war ich? Achja, Seilbahnmitarbeiter. War bisher bei jedem Besuch von mir freundlich und teilweise auch (von sich aus) für Gespräche offen wenn man etwas warten musste. Hilfsbereit sind sie auch, also alles perfekt. 
Ich denke mal ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch wie man auf andere Menschen zugeht. Wenn man arrogant die Halle betritt und mit seinem 5k Rad herablassend auf die Leute schaut die dort ihr Geld verdienen und dann ggf. auch noch den falschen Sprachton anschlägt braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern wenn man keine gute Reaktion erhält. Völlig verständlich.
Diesbezüglich gibts nun wirklich nichts zu kritisieren.


----------



## a[R]no (17. Mai 2010)

ich war von Donnerstag bis Freitag in Braunlage und finde den park einfach nur sau geil!!!    Ja flach ist das ding aber mal 1 - 2 tritte in die pedale tuen nicht weh oder doch?  Leider war es matschig aber ansonsten fand ich strecke sau gut und top befahrbar  
Nur das eine Roadgab sollte man auf der Northshore strecke lieber lassen bei matsch ( Material )       Hab übrigens 2 oder 3 neue strecken gefunden die noch nicht komplett fertig sind aber die sind nur geil!   Für leute die demnächst Braunlage besuchen,  mittlere station nach links den Feldweg ca. 200 meter runter, dann kommt rechts eine neue Northshore strecke. Die ist geil nur wie gesagt halb fertig


----------



## tresor23 (18. Mai 2010)

Berg-ab-Fahrer schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich niemals vor, mich in dieses Forum einzubringen, um meinen Senf los zu werden, sondern bequem zurück gelehnt auf dem Sofa die einzelnen Kommentare (z.T. auch sinnlosen .........An die Seilbahnbelegschaft: _*Wenn der Wind der Veränderung weht, bauen die einen Windmühlen, die anderen Mauern.*_
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Besuch.


Hast recht..........Also wir waren Samstag da und hatten ne menge spaß mal von den Querrillen abgesehen hoffe da kommt die tage noch was vor damit es am Freitag wieder losgehen kann. Die transporlösung ist echt gut geworden und die Automatik Tür der hammer  Freue mich auf den nächten besuch......


----------



## Schildi (18. Mai 2010)

hätte denn jemand lust morgen n bissel zu shapen 
also darf man einfach so?????
würde mal am lift anfragen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Mai 2010)

So, habe lange überlegt, ob ich meinen Senf zum Park abgebe oder nicht, da man ja teilweise ein wenig zerrisen wird, wenn man etwas negatives zum Wurmberg sagt. Ich mache es aber dennoch.

Wir waren mit einer Truppe von 7 Leuten letzten DO da. Teilweise einige, die recht gut fahren und einige "sehr fähige" Fahrer... 

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Park recht gut. Der Shop ist sehr gut und man wird sehr nett begrüßt und behandelt. Würde mich aber eh verwundern, wenn nicht. Das Personal der Seilbahn ist nett, wenn ich auch letztes Jahr eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Zur Strecke:

Einfach chaotisch.

Es hat sich bezüglich Streckenbeschilderung nichts bzw. nur sehr sehr wenig getan. Man weiss nicht, wo die FR und wo die DH Strecke ist. Einfache Fähnchen und/oder Holzschilder würden das alles deutlich entspannen und nicht für soviel Verwirrung sorgen. Außerdem ist es wirklich kein Akt, ein paar Holzschilder anzufertigen und diese mit FR oder DH oder Strecke bla bla bla zu bepinseln. Die Kosten sind hierfür nun wirklich minimal. 

Gut ist allerdings, dass ALLE Strecken mit kleinen Hinweisschildern für die Wanderer versehen sind, dass es diesen verboten ist, auf den Strecken lang zu laufen!  Somit wird das Unfallrisiko zumindest gesenkt und falls was passiert, dass nicht die Fahrer oder der Betreiber in Haftung genommen werden.

Gondeln:

JA, es hat sich was getan. Endlich werden nicht mehr die Monsterroller mit in die Transportgondeln geladen. Also kein Zerkratzen der Räder mehr und keine sonstigen Schäden.

Allerdings gibt es immernoch *zu wenig* Transportgondeln. Vielleicht sind neue in der Fertigung, aber momentan sind es wirklich zu wenige. Sollte sich bis zum Hoch- und Spätsommer nichts getan haben, wird es elend lange Warteschlangen und Frust geben, denn schliesslich ist die Fahrt nach oben auch nicht gerade die schnellste... Bei der jetzigen Menge wird das auf keinen Fall gut gehen... 

"DH-Race-Track":

Schierer Unsinn. Wer soll da runter fahren, ohne sich die Knochen oder das Rad zu zerstören?! Wer hat sich das einfallen lassen?  Letztes Jahr dachte ich noch, dass da sicher noch etwas gemacht wird, aber nix da! 

Dazu kann man nur sagen: Kompletter Unfug und verschwendete Zeit, Mühe und Geld! Kann man alles wieder abreissen! Was hat sich der Erbauer denn dabei gedacht? Ist er vielleicht doch nicht eher Paraglider und fliegt darüber hinweg und schaut von oben zu, wie sich alle lang machen und die Knochen brechen? Am besten noch mit Digicam und die Vids bei Youtube hochladen...

Denn mit DH hat das rein garnichts zu tun! Schliesslich bedeutet DH *DOWN*_hill_ und nicht *DEMOLITION*_hill_ !!! 

Mein Vorschlag: Er soll ihn mal selber fahren... Ich kann dann die Digicam halten... 

DH und FR-Strecken:

Nach wie vor kein Flow. Die Rampen sind professionell gebaut, aber man muss schon verdammt gut fahren können, damit man VOR dem Absprung richtig ranfährt und NACH dem Absprung nicht in einem der Bäume landet!  Vor und nach dem Sprung oder Drop braucht man nunmal gute 10m, um diesen vernünftig zu springen. So ist es einfach nur gefährlich - für Anfänger wie auch für Fortgeschrittene!

Mein Vorschlag²: Der Erbauer soll das mal selber fahren... Ich kann dann die  Digicam halten... 

FR wie auch DH sind viel zu ruppig und es fehlt nach wie vor der Flow. Anlieger sind nicht zu finden und wenn dann sind diese nicht fahrbar und VÖLLIG fehl am Platz, da man eh keine Geschwindigkeit aufbauen kann. Außerdem sind die Strecken viel zu verwinkelt und unübersichtlich. So KANN und DARF das nicht bleiben und ist eher schädlich für den Wurmberg. Nich umsonst wird dieser von vielen mittlerweile "*Wurzelberg*" genannt. Und *DAS *sollte dem Erbauer und dem Betreiber schon zu denken geben.

Monsterroller: 

Ich wusste erst nicht, wo ich das Thema Monsterroller unterbringen sollte, entschied mich dann dafür, dieses zum Schluss aufzuführen. Am Berg oben gibt es keine Probleme, aber unten sieht das wieder ganz anders aus. 
Teilweise fahren die Leute mit einem Affenzahn Richtung Parkplatz an den Waschkabinen vorbei und haben die Dinger kaum unter Kontrolle oder machen sich einen Spaß daraus, die Hohe Geschwindigkeit bis zum Schluss zu halten. Ich will hier nicht sagen, dass die Dinger weg sollen, aber es ist nicht gerade ungefährlich, wenn man sein Rad Richtung Lift schiebt und einem die Leute auf den Teilen ungebremst entgegeben kommen. Das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis etwas passiert. Außerdem sind dort nicht nur wir DHer und FRer, sondern auch ältere Leute und kleine Kinder. Wenn so ein Monsterroller in ein Kind oder eine ältere Frau oder einen älteren Mann reinrauscht, dann wird das gewiss nicht unglimpflich verlaufen... Ein Schild ab einer bestimmten Stelle würde das Risiko nehmen oder stark mindern - für alle Beteiligten.

Wie gesagt, dass ist ein Punkt, der _*generell *_im Interesse des Betreibers liegt.

Fast vergessen: Die Parkplätze! Ja, was soll denn das? Hat der Kreis nicht mehr alle Laternen im Leuchter? Gerade dort sollte das Parken kostenlos sein - zumindest am Wochenende und an Feiertagen. Wer einen ganzen Tag am Wurmberg verbringt, darf noch schön die Kassen vom Kreis füllen und das ist auf einen ganzen Tag gerechnet wirklich frech! Hat nichts mit dem Bikepark zu tun, aber dreist ist es auf jeden Fall. Denn alternative Parkplätze, die in unmittelbarer Nähe sind, gibt es nicht!

Fazit: 

Ich war doch ein wenig enttäuscht. Mir ist es schon klar, dass man innerhalb eines Jahres keine Wunder und einen komplett überarbeiteten Bikepark erwarten kann und darf, aber viele Dinge sind völlig unnötig und in jederlei Hinsicht kopflos geplant und richtig(!) Spaß hatte ich auf keiner der Strecken. Ich hoffe, dass der Betreiber die Kritik positiv aufnimmt. Ich habe nicht vor, den Park schlecht zu reden. Das liegt mir völlig fern, denn ich habe nichts davon und auch keinen Grund hierfür. Schliesslich ist Braunlage gerade für Leute aus dem Norden (Schleswig-Holstein, Hamburg, Lübeck, etc.) mit der näheste Park und auch nicht gerade teuer. Es wäre schade, wenn man das Potential nicht ausnutzen würde und der Park unattraktiv werden würde.

Ich hoffe, man nimmt meine Kritik positiv auf und ändert möglichst vieles umgehend. Es ist ja noch Zeit da.


----------



## stephan- (18. Mai 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> DH und FR-Strecken:
> 
> Nach wie vor kein Flow. Die Rampen sind professionell gebaut, aber man muss schon verdammt gut fahren können, damit man VOR dem Absprung richtig ranfährt und NACH dem Absprung nicht in einem der Bäume landet!  Vor und nach dem Sprung oder Drop braucht man nunmal gute 10m, um diesen vernünftig zu springen. So ist es einfach nur gefährlich - für Anfänger wie auch für Fortgeschrittene!
> 
> ...



Vom Erbauer gibts Videos wie er auch die Holzdrops (oder zumindest den einen, der nicht in die Kurve mit Baum geht  ) springt, einfach mal in die DVD Loose vom Highsider reinschauen 
Das du nirgends mit Flow/Spaß durchkommst wird dann wirklich an deinem Fahrkönnen liegen. Gerade der untere Teil vom Freeride ist mal richtig flowig und super genial zu fahren wenn man die Bremse offen lässt und von oben ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit hat. Der untere DH Teil ist recht nervig, aber Freeride ab der Mittelstation fetzt mal richtig.
Oben stimm ich dir aber teilweise zu, manche Sektionen sind wirklich nicht so gut flüssig fahrbar. Aber das sollte man als Herausforderung sehen. Wer will denn einen Park in dem er beim ersten Besuch ohne Probleme runterkommt? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Man wächst immerhin mit den Aufgaben.
Anlieger hier und da wären allerdings doch ganz nett und auch (mehr) besser platzierte Sprünge.

Bezüglich der Parkplätze muss ich dir aber rechtgeben. Finde es auch ein Unding wenn man am Wurmberg eine Tageskarte löst und dann nochmal 4 für den Parkplatz zahlen soll. Hier will die Stadt einfach noch kräftig mitverdienen.. 

Bin entweder am Wochenende wieder da oder sonst am Feiertag.


----------



## checkb (18. Mai 2010)

> Bezüglich der Parkplätze muss ich dir aber rechtgeben. Finde es auch ein Unding wenn man am Wurmberg eine Tageskarte löst und dann nochmal 4 für den Parkplatz zahlen soll. Hier will die Stadt einfach noch kräftig mitverdienen..



Einfach am Kaffeehorst parken und zur Kasse runterrollen.


----------



## gnss (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Bikeparks, der einzige andere, den ich kenne, ist in La Clusaz in den französischen Alpen, da gibt es vielleicht mehr Gefälle und damit auch mehr Kurven, aber durch den eher glatten Untergrund ist es auch irgendwie anspruchsloser. In Braunlage kenne ich eigentlich nur eine Strecke, weil die Beschilderung quasi nicht vorhanden ist und ich ein paar einmalige Abfahrten in längere Touren eingebaut habe. Die Strecke ab der Mittelstation abwärts links neben dem Forstweg mit den schönen Wurzeln finde ich toll, wie heißt die eigentlich? In die Wasserablaufrinnen sollte man vielleicht ein paar Rohre legen aber sonts ist die doch echt ok, ich liebe Wurzeln und werde demächst wohl ein Tagesticket lösen, wobei ich lieber eine Karte für x-Fahrten hätte.


----------



## namroN (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du aus der Bergstation kommst geht es rechts zu den Strecken DH Race, Singletrail und DH. Race DH und Singletrail sind von der, links am Weg gelegenen, Plattform aus fahrbar. Fuer den normalen DH musst du rechts um die Bergstation. Die Startplattform fuer den Freeride ist. vom Ausgang der Bergstation aus gesehen, links um das Gebaeude rum. Northshore und Jumpline erreichst du wenn du von der Mittelstation aus die Forstautobahn nach links nimmst.

Gruss Norm


----------



## Schildi (18. Mai 2010)

fahrbar ist alles auch mit geschwindigkeit
bis auf das rt/dh roadgap 
aber n bissel shapen macht sich immer gut 
neue linien aufmachen
die sich besser mit ner größeren geschwindigkeit fahren lassen 
und das material n bissel schont


----------



## tresor23 (18. Mai 2010)

Zur aus schilderung : Es gibt jetzt ca.1,80 m hohe Holzfähle die in der entsprechenden Farbe makiert sind Rot ,gelb usw.Hoffe mal das es die 10er Karten am freitag gibt sonst ist mir das zu doof dürfte ja kein problem sein neue karten ein zuflegen in die kasse....Den unteren Freeride finde ich auch gelungen man sollte jetzt aber an der skiabfahrt auf den DH rüber da die Querrillen noch immer nicht ausgefült sind und echt bremsen....Und wie jetzt morgen shapen??? glaube nicht das da jeder mal an der strecke basteln darf man sollte vieleicht erst mal ne strecken begehung mit paar freiwilligen machen die den btreibern zeigen können wo es genau hakt.Und danach ein Bautag oder zwei machen wo anlieger gebastelt werden und so schließlich braucht man dafür ja auch material das an die betreffende stellen gebracht werden muß.....Na ja Ich bin Freitag auf jeden fall wieder das für nen halben Tag


----------



## burn (19. Mai 2010)

10er Karten waren am Montag fuer 26â¬ zu haben...


----------



## Kaprado (19. Mai 2010)

Es gibt jetzt 10er Karten?

Ja, ich könnte auch selber nach schauen...


----------



## Schildi (19. Mai 2010)

das ist ja die frage, es antwortet ja keiner
bisher ist ja auch vieles in eigenleistung der fahrer und lokals entstanden 
es geht mir ja nicht um anlieger
viel mehr fiese ecken auszubessern 
nur 1 - 2 schaufeln mehr oder weniger erde an der ein oder anderen ecke
 würden die strecke deutlich schneller machen und die sturzgefahr deutlich mindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurmbergschreck (19. Mai 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt 10er Karten?
> 
> Ja, ich könnte auch selber nach schauen...






 Ja es gibt tatsächlich *10er Karten*,die extra angelegt wurden !!!


----------



## namroN (19. Mai 2010)

Also kostet ne 10er inkl. Pfand 30Euro, klingt doch gut


----------



## Wurmbergschreck (19. Mai 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> Also kostet ne 10er inkl. Pfand 30Euro, klingt doch gut












 Die 10er Karte ist ne Barcode-Karte , da gibes keinen Pfand !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tages und Halbtageskarten sind Key-Karten , da gibes Pfand


----------



## esta (19. Mai 2010)

hallo, ich war in letzter zeit auch mal im park und habe wenn ich  das hier so lese recht ähnliche kritikpunkte. aber ersmal zu den sachen die mir gut gefallen haben:
das personal der seilbahn ist wirklich freundlich, der transport der bikes hat super geklappt. zu den strecken: der anfang vom dh track (nicht dh race) gefällt mir sehr gut schön kurvig mit bisl technik etc. ebenfalls sehrgut gefällt mir die neue northshore line wirklich schön umgesetzt wobei die strecke zwischen den elementen zum teil sehr wurzelig ist und geschwindigkeit klaut. ebenfalls ein schöner anfang ist ein kleines gut bearbeitetes stück oberhalb des wallride mit paar kleinen sprüngen kleines gap etc.

zur kritik: der dh racetrack ist wirklich fragwürdig. Die anfahrt für den alten roadgap ist so mega ruppig und matschig tief das man schon fast stecken bleibt.
der Singletrail ist eine wiese mit löchern in der man kaum vorwärts kommt.
der untere teil des dh tracks ab mittelstation ist so brutal ruppig das man mit reifen mit hohem rollwiderstand schon fast stehen bleibt es sind insgesamt einfach sowas von viele wurzeln das einem nach ein paar abfahrten die arme so wehtun das man kaum das rad festhalten kann.

ich würde mich als anfänger in dem bereich einstufen und für anfänger ist der park eher abschreckend.


----------



## wurmberg (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Bike-Gemeinde,
hier wieder einmal ein paar Hinweise zum aktuellen Stand.

1. ParkgebÃ¼hren werden in unserer Republik (und nicht nur da) doch bereits nahezu Ã¼berall verlangt. 4,-â¬ fÃ¼r einen ganzen Tag - zuviel? Fahrt mal in ein x-beliebiges Parkhaus und kontrolliert dort einmal, wieviel Std. Ihr dort fÃ¼r 4,-â¬ parken dÃ¼rft.
Auch Braunlage ist finanziell nicht auf Rosen gebettet, die Kommune hier braucht auch jeden Cent.
Der BÃ¼rger wird eben Ã¼berall und immer mehr zur Kasse gebeten - das ist heute trendy. 

2. Einstieg unten wird gerade verÃ¤ndert. Die AutomatiktÃ¼r fÃ¼r Biker und Roller wird demnÃ¤chst eingebaut. Das fÃ¼r diese Nutzergruppe vorgesehene Eingangs-Drehkreuz ist bereits vorhanden. Damit wÃ¤ren Passanten und Sportler bereits an/in der Talstation getrennt. Die rollende Zunft schiebt das eigene GefÃ¤hrt bis zum hereingondelnden Transporter, stellen es (auch mit Hilfe unserer Mitarbeiter) selbst hinein und setzen sich in die nachfolgende Gondel. Dann kommen zwei Gondeln fÃ¼r andere Besuchergruppen, danach wieder eine Transportgondel ... und so fort. Alle zwei Minuten gondelt ein Transporter in die Station ein und kann wieder mit bis zu vier Fahrzeugen beladen werden. Und das bei Normal-Geschwindigkeit  - bei Mehrbetrieb wird diese gesteigert. Derzeit sind Ã¼berhaupt keine Probleme erkennbar. 

3. Leitsystem der Strecken: Vielleicht sollte man sich doch im Vorfeld des Fahrens noch ein wenig kundig machen! Hier aber auch eine Hilfestellung, obwohl auch diese wie so viele bereits vorher, in 3-4 weiteren Kommentaren  schon wieder im www verschwunden ist. 
Strecke 1 (=sÃ¼dlicher freeride(= rote Linie auf allen Infotafeln und im Internet)),
Strecke 2 (=sÃ¼dlicher DH (=gelb)),
Strecke 3 (=nÃ¶rdlicher DH (=lila)), 
Strecke 4 (=nÃ¶rdlicher singletrail (=weiÃ)),
Strecke 5 (northshore unterhalb Mittelstation (=grau)),
Strecke 6 (=dirtline unterhalb northshore (=blau)), 
Strecke 7 (=Ãbungsbereich an GroÃparkplatz/Talstation (=grÃ¼n)). 
Diese Farben werden sich ab jetzt und immer mehr an den beiden Einstiegspodesten (sÃ¼dwestlich und nordÃ¶stlich der Bergstation) beginnend bis hinunter ins Tal Ã¼ber alle Querungen, Abzweigungen und Kreuzungen an rechtsseitig der Abfahrten aufgestellten RundpfÃ¤hlen wiederfinden. 
Bsp. Mittelstation: von oben kommend durch die hÃ¶lzerne Gasse Ã¼ber die ForststraÃe hinÃ¼ber stehen dort in verschiedene Richtungen abzweigend PfÃ¤hle mit den entsprechenden Farben fÃ¼r die zu fahrenden bzw. von dort erreichbaren trails. Einmal rot, einmal gelb, einmal grau. 
Die rote und gelbe Abfahrt sind bereits seit einigen Tagen diesbzgl. in Arbeit und werden sehr bald fertig gekennzeichnet sein. Die anderen folgen anschlieÃend sukzessive. 

4. Der nÃ¶rdliche DH ist kpl. gesperrt (siehe auch erkennbar an den grÃ¼n/rot-Markierungen (=auf/zu der jeweiligen Strecke)) auf unserer Homepage vom Bikepark. Dort wird bald weiter gebaut und deshalb wird er auch noch einige Zeit geschlossen bleiben. Gleiches gilt fÃ¼r die noch nicht fertige dirtline (Boden noch viel zu nass, um zu modellieren).

5. Bautage/Abfahrt sind geplant. NÃ¤heres wird auch hier frÃ¼hzeitig bekannt gegeben.

6. Unser 1. DH-Rennen startet am 10. Juli auf einer Mischung von sÃ¼dlichem DH und freeride - morgens Training, nachmittags 2 WertungslÃ¤ufe, der bessere kommt in die Ausscheidung. PlÃ¤tze sind wohl noch frei, NÃ¤heres erfahrt Ihr auf unserer gemeinsamen Harzer Homepage "www.bikeparx-harz.de".

Weitere Infos gibt es spÃ¤ter - ich bin jetzt mÃ¼de. Also tschÃ¼Ã!


----------



## tresor23 (19. Mai 2010)

Also Ich glaube das die lösungen bis jetzt schon ganz gut sind die warte zeit ist auf ein nötiges reduziert (glaube in Winterberg etc. müsst ihr auch warten wenn es voll ist) Die Strecken Makierungen wie ich schon mal erwähnte sind besser wie die kleinen Schilder in Hahnenklee und 5 - 7 Farben sollte sich jeder merken können.Da sie erst an der Mittelstation standen sind sie wohl letztes WE etwas untergegangen.Ja das Parken für 4 nun ist ein notwendiges übel da der Parkplatz nichts mit der Seihlbahn zu tun und Kaffeehorst ist eine gute alternative.Am Sportplatz ist auch immer was frei das sind aber auch dann ein paar hm zurück.DA freu ich mich ja schon auf den Bautag.und auf den 10ten Juli....


----------



## namroN (20. Mai 2010)

Jau, der Bautag wird bestimmt wieder fein


----------



## Resendisback (20. Mai 2010)

esta schrieb:


> mit hohem rollwiderstand schon fast stehen bleibt es sind insgesamt einfach sowas von viele wurzeln das einem nach ein paar abfahrten die arme so wehtun das man kaum das rad festhalten kann.
> 
> ich würde mich als anfänger in dem bereich einstufen und für anfänger ist der park eher abschreckend.



Also das klingt mir ja eher danach mal ein wenig mehr Training für die Arme zu machen, als über ein paar Wurzeln zu mosern? Ich weis ja nicht ob du schonmal in Hahnenklee warst, aber was du ansprichst kennt mit Sicherheit jeder, vorallem wenn man hier im Braunlager Bikepark einige male komplett an einem Stück die Strecke runterzieht 

@Schildi Sowas sollte es und wird es auch hoffentlich geben. Muss man halt normalerweise zwangsläufig machen, vorallem wenn so ein großer Park erst neu gebaut und so einen Winter hinter sich hatte. Ich glaube, wie schon gesagt, mit der Zeit kommt noch einiges. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass sogar letztes Jahr noch die Punktekarte ausgeschlossen wurde. Und nun, siehe da, eine Punktekarte. 

Schließlich lesen alle wichtigen Köpfe mit, gerade das kann den Park
noch sehr viel besser machen. Man merkt ja das sich was tut.

Einige hier sind schlichtweg ZU ungeduldig, ich glaube das triffts am besten. Ihr müsst nur geduldig sein


----------



## esta (20. Mai 2010)

der sinn der posts isses ja auch das die erbauer wissen wo die "probleme" liegen.
ich schreib das nich um irgendjemandem vor den kopf zu stoßen. für mich ist braunlage der am besten zu erreichende park und der berg hat unglaublich viel potential.

ja meine schwachen studenten arme werden da sicher nen teil zu beigetragen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (20. Mai 2010)

Also wir waren bis gestern dort Montag und Dienstag konnt man noch gut fahren der DH is Bombe der Freeride naja war schon ganz schön ausgefahren,schade das die Bahn gestern geschlossen war wegen zu starken Wind und Regen...Der Race DH soll ja auch umgebaut werden bis Juli,soll mehr bergab gehn war bloss noch irgend ne Sache mit Förster oder so zu klären wie wir erfahren haben...


----------



## Kowski83 (20. Mai 2010)

Hi, bin neu hier im Forum und hab da mal ne Frage .... also ich kenne den Wurmberg vom Snowboarden im Winter, und da ist mir gleich die Werbung für den Bikepark ins Auge gefallen, ich frage mich nur ob meine Frau als "Anfängerin" und ich als "(Wieder) - Einsteiger"  dort überhaupt auf meine Kosten kommen würde , oder ob dort nur "Pro" - Strecken sind und wir mit unserer Normaler Ausstattung völlig aus dem Rahmen fallen ^^ und hoffnungslos überfordert wären ? Also auf gut deutsch ... gibts dort auch Anfängerpisten ? wäre nett wenn sich mal jemand dazu melden würde der schon mal (nicht im Winter wenn schnee liegt) ;-) vor Ort war 

greetz Philipp


----------



## jaamaa (20. Mai 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nur geduldig sein



Jo! Alles wird gut


----------



## namroN (20. Mai 2010)

Kowski, das kommt ganz auf eure Ausrüstung an, diese kann zur Not aber auch im Tal bei Busche gemietet werden. Also ich würde dort nicht mit einem CC Fully und 130mm runter wollen  Als Anfänger würde ich erstmal die Monsterroller strecke fahren die auch Spass machen kann. Welche Grundlagen an Erfahrung sind denn überhaupt vorhanden?

Gruß Norm


----------



## Resendisback (20. Mai 2010)

@Kowski, wie Namron schon sagt, es kommt ganz darauf an was Du/Ihr bis jetzt schon an Erfahrung habt, aber an und für sich könnt ihr natürlich mit entsprechender Rüstung und Rad schon die Strecken abfahren und Sprünge auch umfahren. 
Ansonsten fahrt Ihr erstmal die Monsterrollerstrecke und/oder den Singletrail, da sieht man zumindest am meisten normale MTBler. 
Oder aber Ihr kommt mal hier zu uns (Zweirad-Busche) in den Laden, schräg gegenüber der Seilbahn und probiert mal entsprechende Rüstung und Rad aus? 
Von 10-17 Uhr könnt Ihr die ganze Woche rein kommen, sei denn es regnet ohne Ende
und die Bahn hat zu.


----------



## stephan- (20. Mai 2010)

Kowski83 schrieb:


> Hi, bin neu hier im Forum und hab da mal ne Frage .... also ich kenne den Wurmberg vom Snowboarden im Winter, und da ist mir gleich die Werbung für den Bikepark ins Auge gefallen, ich frage mich nur ob meine Frau als "Anfängerin" und ich als "(Wieder) - Einsteiger"  dort überhaupt auf meine Kosten kommen würde , oder ob dort nur "Pro" - Strecken sind und wir mit unserer Normaler Ausstattung völlig aus dem Rahmen fallen ^^ und hoffnungslos überfordert wären ? Also auf gut deutsch ... gibts dort auch Anfängerpisten ? wäre nett wenn sich mal jemand dazu melden würde der schon mal (nicht im Winter wenn schnee liegt) ;-) vor Ort war
> 
> greetz Philipp




Ganz ehrlich: Mit meiner Frau/Freundin würde ich, wenn sie noch kaum bzw. wenig Raderfahrung generell hat auf keinen Fall zum Wurmberg fahren. Genauso wenig nach Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg. Ist einfach zu wurzelig, gerade wenn man noch ein XC Rad hat und keins mit 200mm Federweg.
Da wird sie nicht viel Freude haben fürchte ich. Gerade als Anfänger im steilen Gelände mit Hindernissen (Steinen, Wurzeln) fliegt man doch recht schnell hin. Fahr mit ihr lieber erstmal nach Willingen oder Winterberg, die Strecken sind vieeeel Anfängerfreundlicher und machen auch mit einem XC Rad und wenig Fahrkönnen noch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kowski83 (20. Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, ja mal schauen was wir jetzt machen, ich hab da halt noch ein wenig Erfahrung im DH fahren (is aber auch schon länger her) ... aber meine bessere hälfte fängt so ziemlich bei null an obwohl gewisses potenzial da ist^^ ... na ja dann werden wir uns mal in Winterberg ect. umschauen, vielleicht is das für mich auch erst mal besser ^^ . Na ja im Winter hat uns der Wurmberg dann auf jeden Fall wieder ;-) ... vielen vielen dank noch mal an euch !!! echt Top


----------



## wurmberg (20. Mai 2010)

Wir werden schon bald damit anfangen, renommierte Fahrer (die das bereits schon länger machen) hier vor Ort an diversen Wochenenden als Fahrlehrer für Anfänger und auch Fortgeschrittene, ggfs. ebenso für Technikkurse einzusetzen.
Evtl. geht das bereits im Juli los, wir werden es auf unserer Homepage "www.bikepark-braunlage.de" unter Veranstaltungen auflisten. 
Auch dazu Näheres bald.


----------



## nonem (21. Mai 2010)

Wie gut bzw. schlecht Ist der Streckenzustand im Vergleich zum letzten Herbst? Wenn selbst der Betreiber auf der Homepage von schlechten Bedingungen schreibt, lohnt es sich dann überhaupt ne weite Anreise in Kauf zu nehmen.
Also letztes Jahr fand ich die Strecken für den Anfang schon echt gelungen und seit dem ist ja noch einiges gebaut worden...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> Kowski, das kommt ganz auf eure Ausrüstung an, diese kann zur Not aber auch im Tal bei Busche gemietet werden. Also ich würde dort nicht mit einem CC Fully und 130mm runter wollen  Als Anfänger würde ich erstmal die Monsterroller strecke fahren die auch Spass machen kann. Welche Grundlagen an Erfahrung sind denn überhaupt vorhanden?
> 
> Gruß Norm




Moin,

CC-Fully mit 130mm? Das poste mal in der CC-Abteilung und es wird Dir um die Ohren gehauen.

Ich bin übrigens auch schon mit 130mm runtergefahren und bin auch kein "Könner" und es geht trotzdem.

Mit einem CC mit 80-100mm würde ich die mir bisher bekannten Strecken bis auf Monsterroller auch nicht komplett fahren wollen. Den Singletrail kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## flyingscot (21. Mai 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> CC-Fully mit 130mm? Das poste mal in der CC-Abteilung und es wird Dir um die Ohren gehauen.



Naja, 120mm ist gerade groß im Kommen im CC-Bereich... mit 130mm ist man quasi Vorreiter 

Problem ist auch nicht der Federweg sondern mehr die Radgeometrie. Mit einem steilen Lenkwinkel werden viele Stellen auf den Strecken anspruchsvoller, da das Vorderrad dort dann besser hängenbleiben kann, auch dann wenn man sehr langsam unterwegs ist. Möglich ist das schon, aber ich glaube für Anfänger oder Wiedereinsteiger nicht sonderlich spaßig. Und die Monsterrollerstrecke... naja, praktisch keine Kurve, nur ein paar Bodenwellen


----------



## stephan- (21. Mai 2010)

Es geht nicht darum *das* man runterkommt, sondern wie.
Natürlich kommt man auch mit einem nicht gefederten Rad runter.


----------



## Devuse (21. Mai 2010)

also ich war mit meinem kleinen bruder in braunlage. der ist 11 jahre und hat mein altes fully mit 80mm federweg gehabt. der hatte nen riesen spaß dort und ist auch gut überall runtergekommen!!!


----------



## namroN (21. Mai 2010)

Mit 11 Jahren sollte er auch nicht wirklich viel mehr Federweg nutzen als wie 80mm, unser eins wiegt ja schon nen bissl was mehr  Auf die 130mm kam ich übrigens durch die Tora, sie bietet ja bis zu 130mm und wird als Cross Country Gabel vermarktet  Aber wie Flyingscot es schon sagte, der steile Lenkwinkel versauts, da hätte ich schon bedenken, dass es in den steileren und verblocken Passagen die Anfänger übern Lenker haut.


----------



## Resendisback (21. Mai 2010)

nonem schrieb:


> Wie gut bzw. schlecht Ist der Streckenzustand im Vergleich zum letzten Herbst? Wenn selbst der Betreiber auf der Homepage von schlechten Bedingungen schreibt, lohnt es sich dann überhaupt ne weite Anreise in Kauf zu nehmen.
> Also letztes Jahr fand ich die Strecken für den Anfang schon echt gelungen und seit dem ist ja noch einiges gebaut worden...



Wie hastes denn am liebsten? Ich finde es ist soweit alles fahrbar, spezielle Sachen muss man bei einem Bautag besprechen o.ä, aber
eben sind wieder 7-8 Leute angereist, ist ja auch gerade sehr warm,
blauer Himmel und absolut sonnig


----------



## nonem (21. Mai 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Wie hastes denn am liebsten? Ich finde es ist soweit alles fahrbar,


Solange man einigermaßen flüssig durchkommt (wie letztes Jahr) ist es vollkommen i.O.
Denke dann werde ich auch mal Sonntag vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildi (21. Mai 2010)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...and-Curtis-Keene-in-Santa-Cruz,2244/TSage,153

"we just stoped here in Santa Cruz riding some CC....." !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

denn das leben ist kein ponny hof und selbst wenn dürftest du dir dein ponny nicht aussuchen

geht alles mann muss nur im richtigen moment landen oder langsam genug sein


----------



## timtim (24. Mai 2010)

boah, gestern war ja mal die hölle los am wurmberg !der park wird vielseitiger ,northshore gefällt ,könnte bis runter so weiter gehen......
das neue rodgap ist nie 2m hoch und wenn man mit fahrt aufnehmen schon vor den steinen beginnt dann springt sich das auch .
die wanderer bergauf immer wieder in den trails find ich grenzwertig .
die neue 10er karte ist an tagen wie gestern goldrichtig,man kann die wartezeiten am lift gelassener angehen.
danke auch mal ans personal ,das war gestern sicher kein bequemer job!

wird schon!
tim²


----------



## stephan- (24. Mai 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> das neue rodgap ist nie 2m hoch und wenn man mit fahrt aufnehmen schon vor den steinen beginnt dann springt sich das auch .



Du redest jetzt aber schon von dem Gap auf dem "schweren DH", oder? Wenn ja: Das will ich sehen, wie du das springst und es bis in die "Landung" schaffst. Sag mal wann du vor Ort bist, sehe mir das gern mal an


----------



## namroN (24. Mai 2010)

Das Ding im Race DH is schon übel, 2m kommen aber hin. Trotzdem kommt man vielleicht bis mitte des Weges aber kaum weiter o0


----------



## Resendisback (24. Mai 2010)

So isses


----------



## timtim (24. Mai 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> Das Ding im Race DH is schon übel, 2m kommen aber hin. Trotzdem kommt man vielleicht bis mitte des Weges aber kaum weiter o0


der wächst wohl von tag zu tag ? ihr dürft euch beim messen natürlich nicht in den graben stellen............
wäre er 2m hoch ,würde man auch so weit kommen wie stephan möchte.
glaubt mir !
und wäre er 2m hoch dann hätte ich es nicht probiert............(2m ist nicht mal die große box am absprung!)
ich hab übrigens nicht behauptet das er perfekt wäre ,nur halt machbar !
wir müssen einfach mehr üben, dann klappt's auch  eventuell,irgendwann .........

gruß tim²


----------



## stephan- (24. Mai 2010)

Von welchem Roadgap redest du?
Von dem was auf der "Liftseite" ist, also im normalen DH oder von dem auf dem Racetrack?


----------



## timtim (24. Mai 2010)

gibt es denn mehr als zwei ? ich meinte das vor dem man noch  bergauf fahren muß und dann durch/über einen steinhaufen links rum ca.20m flache anfahrt..........
das muß teil des neuen DH sein .


----------



## nonem (24. Mai 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> boah, gestern war ja mal die hölle los am wurmberg !
> tim²



Laut Seilbahnmitarbeiter warens am Sonntag 113 Biker! Zum Mittag war es mit der Wartezeit (gestoppte 28min) auch echt nicht mehr feierlich. Kommischerweise hat sich die Meute aber am Nachmittag wie in Luft aufgelöst, scheinbar alle keinen Bock mehr auf warten gehabt. Aber das neue System beim Warten ist wesentlich besser als im Vorjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (24. Mai 2010)

nonem schrieb:


> Aber das neue System beim Warten ist ein super.



Was ist dein System beim warten? 

Taschenbillard?


----------



## nonem (24. Mai 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Was ist dein System beim warten?
> 
> Taschenbillard?


Ok, war nen bisschen polnisch ausgedrückt, ich meinte nur das es wesentlich schneller geht als noch im letzten Herbst. Mit dem alten System hätte man wahrscheinlich ne Stunde gestanden. Das nächste mal müssen die an vollen Tagen halt mehr Gondeln einsetzten, dann läufts schon....


----------



## stephan- (24. Mai 2010)

Morgen irgendwer anwesend? Ich bin jedenfalls da, ein bisschen Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## tresor23 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich Mittwoch wenn alles nach plan läuft....


----------



## Schildi (24. Mai 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> der wächst wohl von tag zu tag ? ihr dürft euch beim messen natürlich nicht in den graben stellen............
> wäre er 2m hoch ,würde man auch so weit kommen wie stephan möchte.
> glaubt mir !
> und wäre er 2m hoch dann hätte ich es nicht probiert............(2m ist nicht mal die große box am absprung!)
> ...



dein canyon spricht mal wieder dafür das der race track mit nem kleinen rad besser geht 
aber ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das es wirklich sauber geht


----------



## Resendisback (25. Mai 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Morgen irgendwer anwesend? Ich bin jedenfalls da, ein bisschen Fahrrad fahren.



Wie immer im Laden, wohl auch nach der Arbeit knipsen, wenn die Sonne scheint und sich jemand findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildi (25. Mai 2010)

wir sind da 
und mal nen schönes foto überm steinfeld/dubble auf m dh wär klasse


----------



## Resendisback (25. Mai 2010)

*!Wichtig!*

Wir suchen für übermorgen (Donnerstag, den 27.5.) noch zwei Downhiller mit vollständiger Montour für Fernsehaufnahmen!

Bitte bei mir über private Nachricht oder icq (333-265-099), mit vollständigen Namen und Telefonnummer melden!

Wünsch euch Glück


----------



## Arschrat38 (25. Mai 2010)

hi war gestern auch mal wieder im Park und ich muß sagen es war sehr gut man konnte alles ohne große einschrenkungen fahren bis auf das mittelstück vom DH was doch sehr schlammig war und auf dem FR oben bei den NS elementen sehr viele quer wurzeln war echt alles super !aber das sind ja auch nur kleine probs die sich mit einer Ackst oder mit ein bischen brech sand oder schotter beheben lassen allso meiner meinung ist das der beste park im Harz wo am meisten geboten wird wenn sie jetz noch mal schauen das sie so eine 4 cross strecke wie in schulenberg  hin bekommen dann läst sich das kaum noch toppen !


----------



## namroN (25. Mai 2010)

Arschrat38: Wenn die so könnten wie die denn wollten wäre der Park ohne größere Mängel, Die Parkranger haben sich da wohl nen bissl was Erdreich angeht, also auch keinen Brechsand.

Jop des Mittelstück vom DH war echt schlammig, bin auch direkt mit dem Vorderrad im Steinfeld in nem Sumpfloch stecken geblieben und hab mich gemault o0 Sah von der Gondel aus gesehen aber bestimmt spektakulär aus, also ich hätte gelacht 

Tim: Ich stand auf dem Weg und bin 178cm kurz, das Gap ist höher als ich gewachsen bin.


----------



## Arschrat38 (25. Mai 2010)

ja mit brchsand das sehe ich schon ein aber dann sollte mann mit normaler erde die anfahrten auf die NS elemente  auf der FR  oben  und die landungen gegebenen fals ausbessern den die quer wurzeln dort bei nässe sind echt nicht schon und bei hohem tempo eine echte sturz gefahr und wer liegt schon gerne auf der schnautze wenn du mit dem vorderrad nach einem schnellen sprung genau eine nasse quer wurzel erwischt oder dich schon packst bevor du auf dem sprung bist nicht das mir das pasiert ist aber ich denke da auch an die anfänger in dem sport die sich dann nur fragen wie man das fahren soll ohne sich zu packen ! sonst sind wie gesagt alle stecken top aber der obere teil des FR bis zum kleinen roadgab könnte halt echt mal ausgebesert weden sind halt nicht nur pros und erfahrene biker die in so einen Park kommen und ihren spaß haben wollen !und ich für meinen teil hatte gestern spaß !


----------



## namroN (25. Mai 2010)

Nene, es darf wohl nur Erdreich einer bestimmt Güte verwendet werden bzw. die vom Berg.


----------



## Schildi (25. Mai 2010)

@wurmberg 

das ist keine Kritik nur der gut gemeinte tip eines außenstehenden

bitte distanziert euch von fuhrmann als bikeparkbauer 
selbst wenn er 1/3 von dem wollte was andere wollten aber was man so hört und auch fährt ist auch nur 1/3 von dem was am wurmberg möglich wäre 

es gibt sehr viele, die einen besseren Park bauen, auch wenn diese in der ersten investition wohlmöglich ein wenig mehr kosten, dann aber, hat man einen rundum guten Bikepark
selbst wenn es irgend welch jungs aus der schweitz österreich oder frankreich sind 


ob es jetzt gleich die delüx variante von schneider sein muss sei da hin gestellt 
http://www.bikefacilities.de/
aber zu wünschen wäre es braunlage 

macht ein gescheites promovideo von jemand der es drauf hat
sollte es kurse mit trailtech geben wird jan zander sicher auch das gerne für euch machen 

ich unterstütze den park voll und ganz und werde in dieser saison gerne zu den bautagen kommen 
um den park so gut wie möglich zu machen

manches lässt sich jedoch nicht mit einer schaufel erde lösen
warum sind die strecken nicht steiler dann aber kürzer gehalten worden 
z.b. entlang der kleinen Skisprungschanzen????

damit braunlage kein 2tes Hahnenklee wird


----------



## jaamaa (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn du derartiges und dann noch mit Namen @wurmberg richtest, warum dann nicht per PN direkt an @wurmberg?


----------



## El Duderino (25. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wenn du derartiges und dann noch mit Namen @wurmberg richtest, warum dann nicht per PN direkt an @wurmberg?



Genau, alle Threads zu.
Regelt das gefälligst per PN.


----------



## Resendisback (25. Mai 2010)

Ja nee is klar 

Suchen noch zwei Fahrer für Fernsehaufnahmen, wer morgen da ist bitte mal per pm melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (26. Mai 2010)

Hab mich jetzt zum Bikefliegen in Braunlage am 19.6 angemeldet und wollte den Tag darauf mal in eurem Park rumgurken um fürs Harz Cup Rennen zu trainieren und die Strecke kennenzulernen.Ist diese dann schon so wie sie im Rennen sein wird fahrbar?


----------



## Resendisback (26. Mai 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt zum Bikefliegen in Braunlage am 19.6 angemeldet und wollte den Tag darauf mal in eurem Park rumgurken um fürs Harz Cup Rennen zu trainieren und die Strecke kennenzulernen.Ist diese dann schon so wie sie im Rennen sein wird fahrbar?



Normalerweise schon


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2010)

Moin,

wer ist denn Dienstag am Wurmberg?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## burn (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich schonmal nicht


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2010)

burn schrieb:


> Also ich schonmal nicht



na jottseidank!


----------



## burn (29. Mai 2010)

Vermutlich finden sich jetzt mehr Leute die mit dir fahren


----------



## itchyp (29. Mai 2010)

Ich war heute das erste mal in nem Bikepark überhaupt und dann auch noch Braunlage

Hat schon Spaß gemacht aber ich muss schon sagen, dass es fürn Anfänger wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll ist. Alle Strecken sind aufgrund der vielen Wurzeln ohne Flow zu fahren....

Wir sind dann die Monsterrollerstrecke gefahren und da kriegt man schon gut Schub und ein paar Bodenwellen können auch gut für kleine Sprungversuche genutzt werden. Am unteren Ende kann man anstatt der asphaltierten Forstautobahn auch gut neben der Straße fahren.

Danach haben wir einfach mal die Downhillstrecke, die unter der Seilbahn verläuft probiert. Ich frage mich immernoch, wie man über die Steine einfach drüber rollen kann. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch nur n Enduro mit 160mm Federweg hab.

Sehr enttäuscht war ich von der Singletrailstrecke: aufgrund der vielen Löcher und verblockten Wurzelpassagen kann man als Anfänger maximal Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren. Dabei ist doch gerade die Singletrailstrecke für Einsteiger ausgeschrieben oder habe ich da was missverstanden? Beim nächsten mal werde ich auch mal den Testparkour probieren - hab nämlich eben erst gelesen, dass es den gibt.

Fazit: 
+ Personal sehr freundlich
+ Preis passt auch

- zu wurzelige Strecken - besonders für Anfänger sturzgefahr
- dadurch kommt man nur schwer auf Geschwindigkeit und hängt nur an der Bremse


vielleicht seh ich das aber auch alles völlig falsch und muss einfach nur weiter üben


----------



## a[R]no (30. Mai 2010)

üben


----------



## Jennfa (30. Mai 2010)

Dem itchyp schließe ich mich mal an. Wir waren gestern auch in Braunlage und ich muss sagen, dass sich bei den Gondeln echt was getan hat. Alle waren sehr freundlich und es ging auch relativ zügig hoch . 
Von den Strecken bin ich aber auch leider immernoch nicht so begeistert. Es hat sich einiges getan um das Angebot zu erweitern. Die neue Northshorelinie wurde von unserer Gruppe sehr positiv aufgenommen...nur die Anfahrt bergauf finde ich sehr merkwürdig und die Strecke wurde auch nicht auf Anhieb gefunden. Eine bessere Beschilderung wäre wünschenswert.
Generell sind die Strecken sehr verwaschen und löchrig. Speed kommt da mMn auf den "Trails" nicht wie gewohnt auf. Da müsste noch einiges ausgebessert werden, vor allem im mittleren Teil vom Downhill mit den ganzen Schlammlöchern. Ich würde mir auch mehr Kurven z.B in Form von Anliegern wünschen.
Ich fand den Singletrail dennoch sehr interessant. Technisch anspruchsvoller mit engen Kurven, aber auch da müssten einige Löcher ausgebessert werden. Er wäre sonst ein schöner Endurotrail. Bei uns war noch eine Anfängerin dabei, sie konnte den Singletrail kaum fahren. Auch die anderen Strecken gestalten sich für Anfänger eher schwierig. Da ich auch nicht so Drop und Double erprobt bin, schrecken mich die Anfahrten bzw. Landungen teilweise etwas ab . 
Ich bin mal gespannt was sich da noch so tut und freue mich auf weitere Veränderungen. Bis jetzt ziehe ich ne Endurotour im Harz und Besuche in andere Parks doch vor. 
Der Park hat Potential und dieser Beitrag soll als Anregung gedacht sein und nicht als Meckerei .

Viele Grüße
Jenna

Im Park wurde am Wochenende eine Wanderin von einem Biker ziemlich fies erfasst. Ich war nicht dabei (zum Glück), aber einige von uns waren wohl die ersten am Unfallort. Bitte passt doch etwas auf wenn ihr auf den Schotter- und Forstwegen fahrt. Geschwindigkeit gehört auf die Bikewege und nicht da wo andere Waldbesucher unterwegs sind! Rücksicht gilt natürlich von beiden Seiten, aber der Fahrer war hier wohl (von Erzählungen her), leider sehr rücksichtslos unterwegs .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (30. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ziehe ich ne Endurotour im Harz und Besuche in andere Parks doch vor.



Kennst du denn einige Strecken die sich für ausgedehnte Endurotouren eignen? Wir sind gestern z.b. vom Wurmberg zurück nach Wernigerode bergab gefahren. Waren so 10 km Waldweg und das war eigentlich ganz spaßig.

Wo findet man denn noch sowas im Harz? bzw. gibts anfängerfreundlichere Parks oder Strecken in naher Umgebung?


----------



## Jennfa (30. Mai 2010)

--> PN, damit es nich zu OT wird


----------



## gnss (30. Mai 2010)

Üben, 160mm sind einiges.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Singletrail besonders im ersten Abschnitt bis zum ehemaligen Grenzweg übel, zumindest wenn man dem Namen nach mit einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung da dran geht, danach wird es besser und ab der Mittelstation ist er ein Traum.

Mal was anderes, wivele Abfahrten konnte man am Samstag mit dem Tagesticket in etwa schaffen?


----------



## Jennfa (30. Mai 2010)

Ca. 13 Min bis man oben war und dann kommt es auf das Tempo bergab und die Pausen etc. an . Ü10 werden es wohl bei den meisten gewesen sein.  Ü15 denke ich aber eher nicht. Ich hab leider nicht mitgezählt. Richtig voll war es nicht und lange Wartezeiten gab es auch nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2010)

burn schrieb:


> Vermutlich finden sich jetzt mehr Leute die mit dir fahren



Ich wusste doch das Du das in der Art so magst.


----------



## El Duderino (30. Mai 2010)

Gibt es eig. aktuelles Bild oder Videomaterial vom Park?
Bei ytube ist irgendwie nur von 09 was drin.

Wenn natürlich eh nix gross verändert wurde, ist das eh hinfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildi (30. Mai 2010)

in loose ist einiges drinn und das vid auf der seite vom park ist auch noch nen video aber leider auch nur fuhrmann


----------



## el Lingo (30. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe das Niveau der Strecken nicht auf all zu hohem Niveau, aber es mag schon sein, dass man als Anfänger ein bisschen überfordert ist. Im Grunde muss das aber auch so sein, denn sonst wäre es für die, die schon länger fahren, sehr langweilig. Also einfach üben ;-)
Zum Federweg: Mit 150mm kommt man dort mehr als gut durch, auch über die Sprünge und auch alles andere.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Mai 2010)

Würde auch gern mal aktuelle Filmmaterial von den Strecken sehen.
Die alten 2009er Vid´s haben mich nicht wirklich in den Park gezogen...


----------



## toschi (31. Mai 2010)

Hier ist eine vom letzten WE, kleiner Downhill und Freeride...
...hat sich aber anscheinend nicht so viel getan vor der Eröffnung, scheinbar sind nur einige Holzleitplanken aufgestellt worden, mehr kann ich leider nicht erkennen.
Ich finds echt schade das offensichtlich keine Streckenpflege betrieben wird.
Werd mir das wohl nächstes WE mal selber anschauen und eine Meinung bilden...


----------



## Helius-FR (31. Mai 2010)

Schade. 

Für mich schauts noch immer aus wie 2009.
Ne Spur in den Wald gefahren, ein paar Holz Elemente... Nö, da zieht´s mich immer noch nicht hin...


----------



## namroN (31. Mai 2010)

Haha das Royal Trikot, welches der Herr mit den kurzen Haaren & dem Torque in der Tal Station hat, habe ich auch


----------



## stephan- (31. Mai 2010)

Also ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wohin das gesamte Geld für dieses Projekt verbrannt ist und muss schildi zustimmen bei seinem Posting eine Seite vorher.
Da wurden ein paar schon vorhandene Wege abgesteckt, hier und da mal ein Holzelement hingestellt und fertig.
Das hätte ich in den Semesterferien für ein paar Euro da auch hinzimmern können.
Teilweise keine Landungen bzw. die Sprünge völlig außerhalb der Linie, Anfahrten oft etwas tricky, keine Landungen.
Keine Anlieger. Anlieger hier und da und man wäre noch wesentlich schneller.

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, dass man nach dem Desaster in Hahnenklee nochmal den Erbauer beauftragt hat. Das ist bitte nicht als persönlicher Angriff oder Negativwerbung anzusehen, das ist schlichtweg meine Meinung als Radfahrer in beiden Parks.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: Für die Summe, die man immer mal wieder hört, ist das einfach ein Witz. 

Der Park macht trotzdem Laune und ist flowig zu fahren.. wenn man jetzt noch überall mit mehr Liebe gearbeitet hätte, dann wäre der Park noch zigfach geiler, behaupte ich einfach mal.

Wie auch immer, ich komm eh wieder.


----------



## El Duderino (31. Mai 2010)

Ohne gross zu nörgeln; nach dem Vid fahren wir dann wohl lieber gleich nach Wibe.


----------



## Jennfa (31. Mai 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Niveau der Strecken nicht auf all zu hohem Niveau, aber es mag schon sein, dass man als Anfänger ein bisschen überfordert ist. Im Grunde muss das aber auch so sein, denn sonst wäre es für die, die schon länger fahren, sehr langweilig. Also einfach üben ;-)
> Zum Federweg: Mit 150mm kommt man dort mehr als gut durch, auch über die Sprünge und auch alles andere.



Für "normale" Fahrer ist das Niveau auch mehr als in Ordnung, wohl eher als leichter einzustufen (außer der obere Teil vom Singletrail und der Race-Downhill). Durch die "zerbomten" Strecken mit Schlammlöchern sind Freeride und Downhill leider nicht flüssig fahrbar und somit für Anfänger die das Gleichgewicht auf dem Rad noch nicht so halten können oder nicht so ordentliche Linien fahren schwieriger. Das ständige Abbiegen auf Hauptwege finde ich auch eher unschön, aber das ging wohl nicht anders!? Mit Downhill und Freeride haben die Strecken mMn noch nicht viel zu tun. Erinnert eher an verwilderte Trails . Ich hoffe in den beiden Bereichen tut sich dieses Jahr noch ordentlich was. Die Northshores sind aber wie gesagt schon ein guter Ansatz.

Und wie immer gilt Federweg gibt Sicherheit, aber viel braucht man in dem Park sicherlich nicht zwingend. Wir hatten von 130-200 alles dabei und alle kamen klar. Das "Problem" ist sicher nicht der Federweg !


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (31. Mai 2010)

Also ich kann mich bezgl. Hahnenklee den Kritischen Stimmen voll anschliessen. Nicht mal 50 % der Strecken sind mit flow und Spass fahrbar.

Ständig wird man abgebremst sodass kaum der rechte Speed für ordentliche Sprünge zustandekommt.

Noch viel schlimmer sind allerdings die total komisch platzierten Rampen (und das scheint dem Video nach in Braunlage nicht besser zu sein.) 
die sind entweder total aus der Linie aufgestellt, zu nah beieinander oder haben keine richtige Anfahrt oder Landung. (Bei einer ist mitten in der Landung ein riesiger Baumstumpf - LEUTE ! WAS SOLL DER SCH.... ! )

Wollte mir die nächsten Tage mal Braunlage anschauen aber nach dem Video und den Postings hab ich wenig Hoffnung, dass das signifikant besser aussieht. 

Von mangelnder Streckenpflege wollen wir mal jetzt gar nicht anfangen (ok das kann natürlich auch am langen Winter usw liegen...)

Alles in allem also ein durchwachsenes Bild bzgl. Hahnenklee. Hab mich als ich da war auch mit anderen bikern unterhalten und die hatten den selben Eindruck - leider.

Leute bitte arbeitet da dran - die Parks im Harz haben doch echtes Potenzial vermurkst das doch bitte nicht so.

Sicher muss man sich nicht mit den grossen Parks messen aber was anständiges geht doch auch an diesen locations - oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (31. Mai 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Ohne gross zu nörgeln; nach dem Vid fahren wir dann wohl lieber gleich nach Wibe.



Nunja. Wer auf Brechsand bzw. sterilere Strecken steht ist im Harz wohl allgemein falsch. Außer in Schulenberg mit dem Bikercross.
Sowas fehlt in Braunlage mMn.
Das man mal eine Abfahrt mit richtig hoher Geschwindigkeit, großen Sprüngen und ohne Wurzelmassaker machen kann.
Wenn man die Sprünge entweder als Tables oder durchfahrbare Doubles baut dann haben auch Familien und Anfänger auf CC Rädern mehr Spaß.
Ich find die Strecken in Braunlage geil und komme auch meist mit Flow und Geschwindigkeit durch, aber eine Strecke so zur Abwechslung mit Brechsand und gut geshapten Tables/Doubles wäre wirklich Gold wert.
Hoffe auch sehr, dass sowas noch kommt. Paradebeispiel ist natürlich der Freeride in Willingen, geiler gehts wohl kaum.
Zumal dann auch das nicht so tolle Gefälle im unteren Teil recht gut kaschiert werden kann, wenn man unten nur eine Gerade mit Sprüngen durchlegt und somit den Speed von oben mitnehmen kann..


----------



## toschi (31. Mai 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> ...Von mangelnder Streckenpflege wollen wir mal jetzt gar nicht anfangen (ok das kann natürlich auch am langen Winter usw liegen...)


 Das kann aber als Entschuldigung nicht dienen, denn der Winter war auch in anderen Parks.





> ...Sicher muss man sich nicht mit den grossen Parks messen aber was anständiges geht doch auch an diesen locations - oder ?


Gerade Braunlage hat sich ja sehr weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt was die "GRÖßE" angeht. Scheinbar funktioniert es aber nicht so wie der Betreiber sich das vorgestellt hat, möglicherweise ist der Etat ja schon für die ganzen Genehmigungen arg geschrumpft.

Ich denke viele kleinere Parks sind viel attraktiver, nicht zuletzt daher das sie auf Initiative einiger "verrückter Bergabfahrer" entstanden sind, etwaige Clubs oder Communities in solchen Parks fühlen sich dann auch für die Streckenpflege verantwortlich, bestimmen also weitesgehend selber über den Shape des Parks.
Ich glaube in Braunlage gibt es noch keine wirkliche Community, auch wenn hier einige jeden Tag oder einen Tag in der Woche dort sind, zudem sind wohl dem Betreiber in der Hinsicht auch die Hände gebunden, wenngleich auf der Homepage auch schon ein Bereich "Design-Your-Park" eingerichtet aber noch nicht gefüllt ist. Es scheint die Absicht ja da zu sein die Besucher des Parks mehr einzubinden.

Einige Kritiken hier im Thread würden sich sicherlich nicht ergeben wenn der Betreiber, ich weis jetzt nicht ob die Wurmbergseilbahn GmbH und @wurmberg die gleiche Person sind, mehr über die ganzen Umstände berichten würde...


----------



## stephan- (31. Mai 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> "verrückter Bergabfahrer"



Also Fakt ist: Oliver Fuhrmann geht gut ab auf seinem Rad und ist auch alles andere als langsam.
Man schaue sich mal die aktuelle Ergebnisliste in Winterberg an, das sieht schon ziemlich flott aus.
Umso unverständlicher finde ich die von ihm gebauten und angelegten Strecken. Keine Ahnung wie so eine hohe Diskrepanz zu eigenem Fahrkönnen und Bauweise zustande kommt.

Mich würden die allgemeinen Umstände rund um Braunlage auch sehr interessieren, aber ich denke nicht, dass der Betreiber Interesse/Lust/Zeit hat das hier alles niederzuschreiben.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (31. Mai 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wohin das gesamte Geld für dieses Projekt verbrannt ist und muss schildi zustimmen bei seinem Posting eine Seite vorher.
> *Da wurden ein paar schon vorhandene Wege abgesteckt, hier und da mal ein Holzelement hingestellt und fertig.*
> Das hätte ich in den Semesterferien für ein paar Euro da auch hinzimmern können.
> *Teilweise keine Landungen bzw. die Sprünge völlig außerhalb der Linie, Anfahrten oft etwas tricky, keine Landungen.
> ...



Ähm, das war genau das, was ich schon in meinem letzten Post geschrieben hatte. Vieles hattest Du von mir kritisiert, aber schreibst das jetzt selbst...  Noch einmal: Ich KANN fahren und meine Beurteilung der Streckenführung war daher nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. In Winterberg beim Rennen war deutlich mehr flow vorhanden und die Strecke war nicht ohne...

Wie gesagt, ich frage mich nach wie vor, warum man diesen Erbauer nicht einfach "resolut" darauf hinweist?! Diverse Elemente sind einfach nur unsinnig hingebaut worden - milde ausgedrückt...

Und *flow*?! Wo soll der bitte sein? Selbst auf unserem Homespot mit wirklich sehr wenig Höhenmetern haben wir mehr flow als auf dem Wurmberg. 

Viele Streckenteile sind derart unüberschaubar und schlecht geführt, dass man gar nicht richtig zügig fahren kann. Und das liegt definitiv nicht am Berg selbst. Ich möchte hier nicht Winterberg dafür hinzuziehen, aber dort wurde mit Bedacht und Verstand gebaut. In Braunlage - zumindest der Eindruck von mir und vielen anderen - wurde vieles einfach hingeschustert. 

Das ist doch kein Zufall, dass viele den mangelnden flow vermissen. Sind das alles Anfänger...? 

Im letzten Vid kann man das sehr schön sehen. Geschwindigkeit aufbauen kann man praktisch vergessen - es sein denn, man hat eine mehr aus "ausreichende" Kondition und strampelt sich den Wolf. Aber mit DH und FR hat das nichts zu tun.

Wenn der jetzige "Erbauer" seine "Arbeit" verrichtet, dann kann man den Wurmberg wirklich abhaken, was natürlich mehr als "schade" wäre...


----------



## el Lingo (31. Mai 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Für "normale" Fahrer ist das Niveau auch mehr als in Ordnung, wohl eher als leichter einzustufen (außer der obere Teil vom Singletrail und der Race-Downhill). Durch die "zerbomten" Strecken mit Schlammlöchern sind Freeride und Downhill leider nicht flüssig fahrbar und somit für Anfänger die das Gleichgewicht auf dem Rad noch nicht so halten können oder nicht so ordentliche Linien fahren schwieriger. Das ständige Abbiegen auf Hauptwege finde ich auch eher unschön, aber das ging wohl nicht anders!? Mit Downhill und Freeride haben die Strecken mMn noch nicht viel zu tun. Erinnert eher an verwilderte Trails . Ich hoffe in den beiden Bereichen tut sich dieses Jahr noch ordentlich was. Die Northshores sind aber wie gesagt schon ein guter Ansatz.
> 
> Und wie immer gilt Federweg gibt Sicherheit, aber viel braucht man in dem Park sicherlich nicht zwingend. Wir hatten von 130-200 alles dabei und alle kamen klar. Das "Problem" ist sicher nicht der Federweg !



In einigen Punkten muss ich Dir Recht geben. Wenn die Deister-Jungs (Steffen usw.) die Strecken gebaut hätten, dann wäre der Wurmberg jetzt ein Traum. Aber auch so hat er mir im letzten Jahr viel Spaß gebracht.


----------



## Jennfa (31. Mai 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ...dann wäre der Wurmberg jetzt ein Traum.



...und was für einer ! Er hat sich am Samstag auch selbst ein Bild vom Park machen wollen und war ziemlich enttäuscht ! Naja, wenn man den Deister gewohnt ist  !


----------



## stephan- (31. Mai 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Ähm, das war genau das, was ich schon in meinem letzten Post geschrieben hatte. Vieles hattest Du von mir kritisiert, aber schreibst das jetzt selbst...  Noch einmal: Ich KANN fahren und meine Beurteilung der Streckenführung war daher nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. In Winterberg beim Rennen war deutlich mehr flow vorhanden und die Strecke war nicht ohne...



Keine Ahnung wovon du redest, aber ich lese ggf. nochmal nach.
*EDIT*: Ich habe dir nur bezüglich des Flows widersprochen so wie ich die Sache sehe. Da gibts keine Widersprüche zu meinen jetzigen Aussagen, siehe auch die Ausführung hier drunter, wo ich persönlich absolut keinen Flow vermisse.

Zu der Frage wo man Flow hat: Fahr mal die Freeride-Strecke. Wie in dem Video zu Beginn.
Das obere Stück ist der Hammer, vorallem nach der Dropbox wird man richtig schnell und kann da richtig durchhämmern.
Danach kann man entweder die Strecke wechseln oder die Shoreline fahren. Die ist zwar stumpf, aber wenn man teilweise die Elemente weglässt und tritt, gehts schon gut. Einfach links den Holzstepup/Stepdown nehmen, dann ist man auch recht schnell.
Im mittleren Teil vom Freeride muss ich allerdings zustimmen, in dem Waldstück ist man wirklich viel zu langsam, gerade wenn es nass ist. Zu wenig Gefälle und zu verblockt, danach kommt man mit fast null Geschwindigkeit aus dem Wald auf die Linie mit Doubles aus Brechsand. Die ersten schafft man sicher nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit.
Und ab dem Wallride kann man wieder links in den Wald knüppeln und da läufts auch extrem gut und schnell, gerade am Holzdrop der ungünstig steht den man vom Lift aus so gut sieht kann man nochmal richtig Speed mitnehmen und gut durchbügeln.
Also der Freeride ist, von dem mittleren Waldstück vor den Doubles abgesehen, eine durchaus flowige und endgeile Abfahrt. 

Der DH wird auch flowig, wenn man gut durch die Hindernisse kommt, was mMn nicht so einfach ist. 



el Lingo schrieb:


> In einigen Punkten muss ich Dir Recht geben. Wenn die Deister-Jungs (Steffen usw.) die Strecken gebaut hätten, dann wäre der Wurmberg jetzt ein Traum. Aber auch so hat er mir im letzten Jahr viel Spaß gebracht.



Naja, ich drücks mal so aus: Egal wer da gebaut hätte, wesentlich schlechter hätte es so oder so nicht werden können.


----------



## Schildi (31. Mai 2010)

natürlich hat so n wurzelgeballer nicht immer wirklich was mit flow zu tun aber einige stücke lassen sich durchaus für schnelle leute flowig und fix fahren gerade auf dem dh wird es dann auch wirklich anspruchsfoll
wenn alle sprünge stitzen auch die die im ersten moment nicht als sprung zu erkennen sind 

jedoch an einigen stellen ist einfach die physik und natur gegen einen und man kann einfach nicht gewinnen 
eine etwas offenere streckenführung (damit meine ich jetzt nicht gerade den berg runter sondern keine hohe kanten an z.b. den holzelementen) 
und n paar wasser ablaufrinnen würden da das durchkommen durchaus erleichtern

lasst die bremse wech und pumpt dann wirds schon anspruchsvoll genug


----------



## toschi (31. Mai 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> ...mit fast null Geschwindigkeit aus dem Wald auf die Linie mit Doubles aus Brechsand. Die ersten schafft man sicher nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit.
> Und ab dem Wallride kann man wieder links ...


Naja und das dazwischen, ist ja ne ziemlich lange Strecke, ist relativ uninteressant bis auf den einen Sprung links neben der Piste. Ich frag mich ohnehin warum man mit Gewalt versucht Winterpiste und MTB Strecken zu kombinieren, auf mich macht es jedenfalls den Eindruck. Fünf Meter im Wald könnte man mit Elementen, Anliegern und Doubles/Tabels eine richtig feine Strecke formen, ein zwei - fünf meter baumfreier Streifen wird schon nicht unwiderruflich die Natur schädigen so das auf dem ganzen Wurmberg die Nadeln aus den Tannen fallen. Rettungsfahrzeuge würden auch noch nah genug an etwaige Unfallorte rankommen. So jedenfalls hat man immer das Problem das im Winter bei 20cm Schneeauflage die MTB Strecke sichtbar und für die Pistenpräparation hinderlich bleibt.

Und ich bin auch der Meinung das der Park eine Strecke aus reinem Brechsand braucht wo man sich genüsslich in die Anlieger fallen lassen kann ohne ständig auf der Bremse zu hängen, mit vielen kleinen Hindernissen, so das Papi selbst und mit dem Kurzen mächtig Spaß hat, und das auch recht zügig. Auf dem Bergrücken ist Platz für ein Slopestyle und eine Fourcrossstrecke die man dann über den Singletrail wieder in Richtung Talstation verlassen kann, dabei noch über die Nothshores und über Holzbrücken, meinetwegen auch mit Geländer direkt bis vor die Talstation oder den Parkplatz ohne mit den Wanderern und Spaziergängern in Konflikt zu geraten.  Oder man bezieht bei Auslastung den Schlepplift mit ein und tummelt sich dort den ganzen Tag.
Der Wurmberg soll eine Erlebnisberg werden, wieder mehr Besucher in den Harz locken und die Übernachtungszahlen und Parkgebühren pushen, dazu zählt auch der Streichelzoo und Spielplatz auf dem Gipfel wie die Monsterroller.
Die lebensabendverbringenden Pensionäre scheiden auch nach und nach dahin und die Berliner Wessis versuchen auch schon lange vergeblich Ihre Domiziele, die sie sich seinerzeit als Fluchtoase einrichteten, an den Man zu bringen.

Es sollten sich mal die Verantwortlichen noch mal genau überlegen was sie wollen, entweder oder, mit hier und da ein wenig wirds eher ein Flop und das wäre mächtig schade für alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> In einigen Punkten muss ich Dir Recht geben. Wenn die Deister-Jungs (Steffen usw.) die Strecken gebaut hätten, dann wäre der Wurmberg jetzt ein Traum.



wodrauf du einen lassen kannst  
dann wär das der oberhammer. 
wenn man bedenkt, was im deister bei max. 200 hm für strecken rausgekommen sind, was dann am wurmberg ....   lassen wir das lieber 



Jennfa schrieb:


> ...und was für einer ! Er hat sich am Samstag auch selbst ein Bild vom Park machen wollen und war ziemlich enttäuscht ! Naja, wenn man den Deister gewohnt ist  !



er war mächtig enttäuscht, und kommt so schnell nicht mehr wieder. 
er sagte auch, dass für den wurmberg bei der ganzen treterei das enduro besser gewesen wär  

und , dass die strecken ohne sinn und verstand gebaut wurden. 
alleine das letzte stück. ohne kurven einfach nur stumpf geradeaus


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2010)

Die Strecke sah doch im Video gar nicht so übel aus? Wir werden am WE unsern Harz Roadtrip machen. Als ich die letzten Kommentare gelesen habe, dachte ich erst es würde sich nicht lohnen, aber ich schließe mich Stephan an, die Strecke mit richtig Speed fahren macht bestimmt laune und  ist ein gutes Krafttraining . Was kann man denn noch empfehlen? Hahnenklee und Thale kennen wir schon. Es darf auch eine Tretstrecke wie diese sein (meine Frau muss eh mal lernen das Speed aus den Pedalen kommt ).


----------



## Helius-FR (31. Mai 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ich find die Strecken in Braunlage geil und komme auch meist mit Flow und Geschwindigkeit durch, aber eine Strecke so zur Abwechslung mit Brechsand und gut geshapten Tables/Doubles wäre wirklich Gold wert.
> Hoffe auch sehr, dass sowas noch kommt. *Paradebeispiel ist natürlich der Freeride in Willingen, geiler gehts wohl kaum.*



Und genau sowas würde mich dann auch Anziehen...


----------



## Schildi (31. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was kann man denn noch empfehlen?



schulenberg


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2010)

Schildi schrieb:


> schulenberg



DH? Shores wären für uns nicht so interessant. 

Aber schon mal danke für den Tip.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (31. Mai 2010)

DH ist vorhanden! Schulenberg hat aber nur am Wochenende auf. Sonst aber ein zum gute Strecke für alle Raceambizionierten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (1. Juni 2010)

Gibts vom Wurmberg eigentlich auch andere Wege die wieder zur Talstation führen ?

Also Rauf per Lift
Runter auf Strecken die NICHT zum Park gehören


----------



## El Duderino (1. Juni 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Gibts vom Wurmberg eigentlich auch andere Wege die wieder zur Talstation führen ?
> 
> Also Rauf per Lift
> Runter auf Strecken die NICHT zum Park gehören



Wenn das keine Bestätigung für einen Park ist, wenn Leute sowas fragen.

Sry der musste sein.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Wenn das keine Bestätigung für einen Park ist, wenn Leute sowas fragen.
> 
> Sry der musste sein.



Moin,

Du springst aber auch auf jeden Kommentar und jede Provokation an. Warst Du selbst schon ein mal vor Ort?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Juni 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du springst aber auch auf jeden Kommentar und jede Provokation an. Warst Du selbst schon ein mal vor Ort?
> 
> ...



War zwar nicht Direkt als Provokation gedacht aber nach dem letzten Vid. hier weiß ich das ich die Park Strecken nicht haben muß.


----------



## El Duderino (1. Juni 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du springst aber auch auf jeden Kommentar und jede Provokation an. Warst Du selbst schon ein mal vor Ort?
> 
> ...



Ok Sherlok

Ich war der Meinung 2 Smileys reichen....für den einen oder anderen offensichtlich noch zu wenig.

Steh doch morgen mal mit dem anderen Bein auf.....evtl. klappts dann besser.

Oder erstmal ordentlich auf den Einzylinder gehn, das kann auch schon ne Menge Druck rausnehmen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Ok Sherlok
> 
> Ich war der Meinung 2 Smileys reichen....für den einen oder anderen offensichtlich noch zu wenig.
> 
> ...



Moin,

den Druck scheinst Du ja zu haben. Ansonsten würdest Du jetzt nicht so zu reagieren.

Ich bin nur der Meinung das man sich selbst ein Bild von irgendwelchen Dingen machen sollte bevor man über diese sich ein Urteil erlaubt.

Genauso sehe ich das mit dem Urteil von Helius, noch nie dagewesen und immer voll drauf!

Ich will damit ja nicht behaupten das der Park perfekt ist, jedoch empfinde ich diese Kommentare als anmassend solange sich jemand noch nicht persönlich ein Bild über die Situation vor Ort gemacht hat.

So Long
Jens


----------



## toschi (1. Juni 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Gibts vom Wurmberg eigentlich auch andere Wege die wieder zur Talstation führen ?
> 
> Also Rauf per Lift
> Runter auf Strecken die NICHT zum Park gehören


Ja die gibt es, sogar sehr attraktive, aber erstens droht dem Park angeblich die Schließung wenn Biker die "markierten" Wege verlassen und woanders runterbügeln, zweitens ist hier erhöhte Vorsicht geboten da sich am Berg auch ne ganze Menge Fussgänger tummeln. Ich wüsste zwar nichts von einem Verbot auch andere Wege zu benutzen, schließlich darf man im übrigen Harz auch alle Wege mit dem Bike benutzen die von Fussgängern genutzt werden (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen). Es gibt da einen kleinen Steig mit fünf Spitzkehren neben dem Schanzenauslauf, super um Umsetzen zu üben, neben der Rodelbahn ist ein schmaler Fusspfad zu den kleinen Schanzen und an denen vorbei geht ebenfalls ein Steig runter oder an den Schnazen links halten und weiter parallel zum Schotterweg wieder zurück zur Strecke. Direkt unter den Bahnpfeilern ein eher uninteressanter Weg durchs Gestrüpp, ist aber größtenteils den Wanderern vorbehalten. Am Bergrücken gibts den Ulmer Weg in Richtung Dreieckiger Pfahl, dann links Stück Schotter bis zur Brücke und dann an der Bode bis Braunlage oder rechts zum Sandbrinkweg und nach Schierke runter. Etwas weiter Abseits der Wurmbergstieg nach Schierke mit einigen Varianten über verblocktes Geläuf.

Im Prinzip ist zumindestens die Südseite des Wurmbergs mit etlichen Fusspfaden durchzogen, zu hohe Frequentierung mit Bikes auf einigen dieser Wege kann aber zur Folge haben das Verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden. Wenn wir Biker nun anfangen den Berg für uns in Besitz zu nehmen und wenige schwarze Schafe die Fussgänger gefährden wäre das sicherlich nicht sehr förderlich, weder für den Sport im Harz noch für die allgemeine Stimmung zwischen Bikern und Wanderer.

Daher plädiere ich noch mal für die Pflege der vorhandenen Strecken und den zügigen Ausbau einer familienfreundlichen Genussstrecke


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Daher plädiere ich noch mal für die Pflege der vorhandenen Strecken und den zügigen Ausbau einer familienfreundlichen Genussstrecke



wie wäre es mit einer erneuten ausschreibung zum bau eines bikeparks. 

die alten strecken werden renaturiert, und es werden neue gebaut, von 

leuten, die auch etwas davon verstehen


----------



## namroN (1. Juni 2010)

So isses toschi  
Aber abgesehen von ein paar, mittlerweile, Sumpflöchern im DH finde ich die Strecken echt okay. Einfach mal nen bissl durch die Senken pushen und den Reifen vertrauen dann klappt das auch mit dem Speed halten


----------



## el Lingo (1. Juni 2010)

Speed ist nicht das Probem auf den Strecken, aber der Flow bzw. Spaß kommt schon ein bisschen kurz. Erste Abhilfe können Anlieger schaffen. In Schulenberg haben sie auf dem FR auch ein paar dazu genommen, die bringen schon sehr viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (1. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Speed ist nicht das Probem auf den Strecken, aber der Flow bzw. Spaß kommt schon ein bisschen kurz. Erste Abhilfe können Anlieger schaffen. In Schulenberg haben sie auf dem FR auch ein paar dazu genommen, die bringen schon sehr viel.



Stimmt - die Anlieger in Schulenberg sind definitiv eines der Highlights - macht echt laune.

Als ich letztens dort war hat so ein typ Kies in die Sumpflöcher weiter oben gekippt - das hat schon viel geholfen und einige echt üble flow unterbrechungen beseitigt - weiter so !


----------



## ILJA (1. Juni 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Als ich letztens dort war hat so ein typ Kies in die Sumpflöcher weiter oben gekippt - das hat schon viel geholfen und einige echt üble flow unterbrechungen beseitigt - weiter so !



Muss ja nichmak teurer Kies sein. Reicht ja auch schon irgendein Erdaushub. Nen bisschen verdichten und schon fließt das wasser zur seite weg. So bekommt man zumindest die groben dinger dicht. Die Freeridestrecke kurz vor dem Teil mit den doubles ist wirklich ein wenig ungünstig. Wenn man da voll durchballert ist man kurz vor den Doubles schon ziemlich außer atem. Vielleicht kann man ja da irgendwie was lösen... ansonsten freu ich mich schon wieder auf den Sommer wenns ein wenig abgetrocknet ist!
Selbst für mich als vielseitigen Sportler ist ein Tag in Braunlage so ergiebig, dass ich noch ne ganze Woche hinterher was davon habe


----------



## El Duderino (1. Juni 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> den Druck scheinst Du ja zu haben. Ansonsten würdest Du jetzt nicht so zu reagieren.
> 
> ...



Was genau willst du uns eigentlich mitteilen?
Das wir anhand eines Vids nicht darauf schliessen dürfen ob uns die Strecke gefällt?

Dann fragen wir dich in Zukunft vorher was uns gefällt?

Und nochmal zum Mitmeisseln, mein Kommentar mit den 2 Smileys war nicht so trocken Ernst gemeint wie du ihn interpretiert hast.

Ob du Kommentare als anmassend empfindest interessiert den Gasmann.

Ich muss nach dem Vid da nicht hinfahren....Punkt aus.

Wer das schön findet kann es doch tun.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Was genau willst du uns eigentlich mitteilen?
> Das wir anhand eines Vids nicht darauf schliessen dürfen ob uns die Strecke gefällt?



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber warst Du schon mal in Bad Wildbad? Und kennst Du die Videos von der Helmcam der DH 1.
Du kannst aus einem Video nicht wirklich beurteilen wie sich eine Strecke fährt. Ich schaue mir Braunlage erst mal an, bevor ich mir ein Urteil erlaube.


----------



## stephan- (1. Juni 2010)

El Duderino schrieb:


> Ich muss nach dem Vid da nicht hinfahren....Punkt aus.



Macht nix, einer weniger der Wartezeit produziert. 

Trotzdem ist es echt arm aufgrund eines Videos einen ganzen Park zu verdammen. Zumal man von normalen Helmcamvideos nie genau auf die Strecke schließen kann und wie sie sich fährt, da gerade Gefälle in einer Helmcam selten richtig rüberkommt.
Aber ansonsten wischt euch den Sand aus der Vagina und gut, kann ja jeder machen wie er will. 
Warum man hier allerdings im Thread mitmischt obwohl man nie da war und auch nicht vor hat hinzufahren bleibt mir etwas unklar.


----------



## El Duderino (1. Juni 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Macht nix, einer weniger der Wartezeit produziert.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es echt arm aufgrund eines Videos einen ganzen Park zu verdammen. Zumal man von normalen Helmcamvideos nie genau auf die Strecke schließen kann und wie sie sich fährt, da gerade Gefälle in einer Helmcam selten richtig rüberkommt.
> Aber ansonsten wischt euch den Sand aus der Vagina und gut, kann ja jeder machen wie er will.
> Warum man hier allerdings im Thread mitmischt obwohl man nie da war und auch nicht vor hat hinzufahren bleibt mir etwas unklar.



Ich habe ne PN bekommen die mir bestätigte was ich im Vid zu sehen denke.
Evtl. meldet er sich im Thread auch noch.

Btw. dürfen dann hier nur Leute schreiben die schon dort waren?
Wer entscheidet über diese Reglementierung?

Muss man sich neuerdings für jeden Scheiss hier rechtfertigen?

Ich wollte einfach ein Vid sehen aufgrund der Negativberichte.
Das Vid bestätigt diese in meinen Augen nur, dazu muss ich nicht hinfahren nur weil im Vid der 4te Stein von rechts nicht so authentisch wie im Original rüberkommt.
Als grober Eindruck taugt das Vid vollkommen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn hier eine Kritikpunkte zum Park genannt worden sind, denen ich mich anschließen kann, finde auch ich es mehr als lächerlich, dem Park nur auf Grund eines Videos (zudem noch auf der Chickenline gefilmt) fern zu bleiben. Solche typisch deutschen Nörgler würden sowieso nur die Stimmung runterziehen und die Wartezeiten am Lift unnötig erhöhen.  Und nein - hier muss sich niemand für seine Meinung rechtfertigen. Aber hier und da Kritik zu suchen ohne sich je selbst vor Ort ein Bild von der Sache gemacht zu haben ist nicht sonderlich objektiv.

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorpostern an: Braunlage mit Deister-Baumeistern wäre der Hit  Dazu noch eine _flowige_ Freeride-Line und alle sind zufrieden...


----------



## toschi (1. Juni 2010)

Nun lasst mal gut sein, ist doch in Ordnung, keiner wird gezwungen den Park zu besuchen bevor er hier was schreiben darf, ist doch kein Grund sich aufzuregen.





namroN schrieb:


> ...Einfach mal nen bissl durch die Senken pushen und den Reifen vertrauen dann klappt das auch mit dem Speed halten


Na die meisten die hier schreiben machen und können das wohl auch so, bei einigen fällt es aber schwer. Wer erstmalig in den Park fährt wird sicher überrascht sein, nicht jeder hat es drauf und muss sich erstmal langsam rantasten, das geht hier nicht, bist du zu langsam fällst du vor den Hindernissen in den Sumpf


----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. Juni 2010)

Bleibt mal locker. Ob es dem einen passt oder nicht. Fakt ist:

Man wird zerrissen, wenn man seine Meinung über den Park abgibt! 

Das Vid zeigt es sehr schön. Der/die Fahrer mussten nicht die "HC-Line" fahren. Auch wenn diese den Chickenway gefahren sind, kann man sehr vieles sehr schön erkennen. Auch, dass man keinen Flow haben kann, wenn vieles eben unüberschaubar ist. 

Die Streckenbeschilderung ist einfach unzureichend. Anlieger fehlen. 90% der Strecke besteht aus Wurzeln. Doubles wurden teilweise willkürlich eingebaut. Gerade wenn man im unteren Bereich auf der "Wurzelwiese" unterwegs ist, sieht man die kleinen Doubles erst, wenn man fast schon auf diese zugefahren ist. Was hat man sich dabei gedacht?

Die Drops sind noch so ein Thema. Wie kann man bitte Drops so bauen, dass man bei der Landung aufpassen muss, nicht in einen der Bäume zu krachen? In Wibe beim Rennen war im unteren Bereich vorm Ziel auch ein echt fieser Drop, aber er war problemlos fahrbar und man hatte Auslauf. 

Auch wenn einige hier behaupten, man kann hier "gut flowig" fahren, dann trifft das nur auf einige(!) Streckenabschnitte zu. 

Die DH Strecke ist auch noch so eine Sache. Die Felsen hätte man anders und vernünftiger einplanen können. Speed ist dort nicht machbar und der Spaß bleibt da deutlich auf der Strecke. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 

Sorry, aber das ist die Tatsache. 

Und hört auf damit, Leute zu zerreissen, wenn sie ihre Meinung abgeben oder einigen (inkl. mir) zu unterstellen, dass es daran liegt, dass man über keine ausreichende Fahrtechnik verfügt. Das ist mehr als anmaßend.

Kritik hin oder her. Wenn der jetzige Erbauer so weitermacht und die Betreiber nicht schleunigst jemand anderes finden, dann kann man den Wurmberg abhaken. Oder lasst Fahrer die Strecke ummodellieren. 

So wird das nunmal ein jehes Ende für den Bikepark haben.

EDIT: Ich werde nichts mehr dazu schreiben. Die "Befürworter" können sich gerne gegenseitig beweihräuchern und den Park "schönreden". Das wird aber nur zum Imageverlust für Braunlage führen. Echt schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Duderino (1. Juni 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Auch wenn hier eine Kritikpunkte zum Park genannt worden sind, denen ich mich anschließen kann, finde auch ich es mehr als lächerlich, dem Park nur auf Grund eines Videos (zudem noch auf der Chickenline gefilmt) fern zu bleiben. Solche typisch deutschen Nörgler würden sowieso nur die Stimmung runterziehen und die Wartezeiten am Lift unnötig erhöhen.  Und nein - hier muss sich niemand für seine Meinung rechtfertigen. Aber hier und da Kritik zu suchen ohne sich je selbst vor Ort ein Bild von der Sache gemacht zu haben ist nicht sonderlich objektiv.
> 
> Ich schließe mich meinen Vorpostern an: Braunlage mit Deister-Baumeistern wäre der Hit  Dazu noch eine _flowige_ Freeride-Line und alle sind zufrieden...



Aha also überall blind hinfahren auch bei Negativkritik im Forum? Nö, so viel Zeit hab ich nicht.
Für mich steht einfach die Entscheidung im Raum ob 3 Mann nach Braunlage fahren. 
Wenn ich dann das Forum nutze und deutlich Kritik lese (die Kritik muste ich nicht suchen wie du es ausgedrückt hast) entscheide ich halt wo ich hin fahre. Ist das so abwägig?

Wenn einige die Strecke dort toll finden ist doch alles in bester Ordnung. Habe ich wem verboten nach Braunlage zu fahren?

Allen scheint es ja ganz offensichtlich dort nicht zu passen, ob man die jetzt klischeemässig und pauschal als "deutsche Nörgler" abtut muss jeder selber entscheiden.

Den Sinn eines Forums muss ich wohl nicht erläutern; und es gibt in den Tiefen des KTWR weissgott weltunbewegendere Threads; die sind auch voll.

Btw.
Nörgeln im Umkehrschluss Briten oder Letten weniger?
Gibt es dazu empirische Erhebungen?


----------



## Tigerpython (1. Juni 2010)

Ist sehr witzig zu lesen wie ihr euch hier anmacht !
Fahrt doch einfach alle mal zusammen und diskutiert es dann aus.

MfG
Tigerpython


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich meinen Vorpostern an: Braunlage mit Deister-Baumeistern wäre der Hit



 



sagt wann und wo, und wir schicken eine kompetente abordnung vorbei.

unsere referenzen sind ja hinlänglich bekannt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Juni 2010)

@ El Duderino: Das bleibt natürlich dir überlassen.Ich bin zwei mal im letzten Jahr dort gewesen, um mir selbst ein Bild von der Sache zu machen. Beim ersten mal fand ich die Strecke schon recht ruppig und musste mich erst mit ihr anfreunden. Wenn man sich aber erstmal damit vertraut gemacht hat, kann man schon Spaß haben. Räder mit Federweg um die 160-170mm sind dort eigentlich perfekt einsetzbar. 

Ich denke aber auch, dass die Strecken für absolute Einsteiger nicht gerade Spaß bereiten dürften, da sie schon technisch sind und der Übungsparkour neben dem Parkplatz nicht ansatzweise den eigentlichen Strecken (von der Waldautobahn mal abgesehen) entspricht. 

Die Anreise von Magdeburg aus dürfte ja nun aber auch keine Weltreise sein 

Ich möchte den Park hier garnicht in Schutz nehmen - man sollte nur mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Wie schon oft erwähnt, kommt eine Strecke in einem Video häufig anders als in natura rüber. Viele Stellen sind hier wesentlich flowiger zu fahren, als in dem Video vermittelt wird. 

@ Shredder: ich gebe dir vollkommen recht - das Roadgap (in dem Video ist die Landung abgesperrt) lässt sich nicht besonders gut springen (schlechte Anfahrt -> zu wenig Speed) und die Doubles machten auf mich auch einen recht planlos platzierten Eindruck. Ebenso ist die Landung des großen Drops ganz oben rechts nicht sonderlich gelungen. Aber die drei Kritikpunkte machen für mich keinen ganzen Park aus. Von daher werde ich den Park die kommenden Wochen mal wieder besuchen.

Also entweder hingehen, zufrieden sein oder dann nörgeln und Verbesserungsvorschläge abgeben oder aber fern bleiben.  Dann braucht man aber auch nicht die negativen Erfahrungen anderer hier vorzukauen.

Gruß
Kalle

@ hoerman2201: das klingt nach einem guten Plan  Es gibt in diesem Jahr doch sicher wieder einen Bautag?


----------



## Schildi (1. Juni 2010)

im beim thema zu bleiben http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4887321/
so sollte eine steinige strecke ausschauen 
das Detail des gefälles wurde in braunlage vernachlässigt  warummm?????? es ist doch genug da


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ El Duderino: Das bleibt natürlich dir überlassen.Ich bin zwei mal im letzten Jahr dort gewesen, um mir selbst ein Bild von der Sache zu machen. Beim ersten mal fand ich die Strecke schon recht ruppig und musste mich erst mit ihr anfreunden. Wenn man sich aber erstmal damit vertraut gemacht hat, kann man schon Spaß haben. Räder mit Federweg um die 160-170mm sind dort eigentlich perfekt einsetzbar.
> 
> Ich denke aber auch, dass die Strecken für absolute Einsteiger nicht gerade Spaß bereiten dürften, da sie schon technisch sind und der Übungsparkour neben dem Parkplatz nicht ansatzweise den eigentlichen Strecken (von der Waldautobahn mal abgesehen) entspricht.
> 
> ...




Moin,

so war das von mir gemeint. Und nichts anderes! Wenn mich das Video dazu veranlasst nicht zu erscheinen muss ich nicht noch gefühlte 15x negativ darüber schreiben. 

Beweihräucherung des Parks ist auch gar nicht Sinn der Sache, sondern konstruktive Kritik an den Strecken sicherlich da wo angebracht auch gerne angenommen.

Nur wie will ich anhand einer subjektiven PN oder aufgrund eines Helmvideos einen seriösen Eindruck vermitteln.

Sorry, aber das kann ich dann nicht wirklich für voll nehmen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (1. Juni 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> Kennst du denn einige Strecken die sich für ausgedehnte Endurotouren eignen? Wir sind gestern z.b. vom Wurmberg zurück nach Wernigerode bergab gefahren. Waren so 10 km Waldweg und das war eigentlich ganz spaßig.
> 
> Wo findet man denn noch sowas im Harz? bzw. gibts anfängerfreundlichere Parks oder Strecken in naher Umgebung?




hi ja fahr nach winterberg oder willingen !da gibt es dann auch strecken für anfänger die parks im Harz sind erst eichtig super wenn man einbischen fahren kann obwol mich perönlich der obere teil der FR auch ankotzt weil so viele quer wurzeln in den landungen bei nässe krasse sturtz gefahr und die bretter begrenzungen an den forst wegen grade die auf der DH nach dem sprung über das steinfeld finde ich zu eng gesetzt da mein lenker 785mm breit ist und bei hohem pempo muß man schon wirklich genau springen denn wenn man die line  um 20cm nach links oder rechts verfehlt nach dem sprung sagst du einem der bretter guten tag ! aber es gibt ja nun auch viel lob zu verteilen die neue NS line ist super und der neue roadgab ist  auch echt klasse !


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ hoerman2201: das klingt nach einem guten Plan  Es gibt in diesem Jahr doch sicher wieder einen Bautag?





nur wird das nicht reichen. 

gott erschuf die deistertrails auch nicht an einem tag


----------



## Jocka79 (1. Juni 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich meinen Vorpostern an: Braunlage mit Deister-Baumeistern wäre der Hit  Dazu noch eine _flowige_ Freeride-Line und alle sind zufrieden...




DAS IST DER MASTERPLAN 

we need flow...


----------



## Tigerpython (1. Juni 2010)

Kurze Frage, die 10 points for bikers aufm Wurmberg, sind das 10 Abfahrten die abgestempelt werden oder was kann ich darunter verstehen?
Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

 MfG
 Tigerpython


----------



## Phil81 (1. Juni 2010)

Ja 10 mal Seilbahn benutzen an beliebigen Tagen


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (1. Juni 2010)

Postet hier nicht ab und zu einer der Parkorganisatoren ?

Vielleicht will der sich ja in die Diskussion einklinken und ein bisschen erzählen was so geplant ist ?


----------



## gnss (1. Juni 2010)

Willst du nicht einfach mal selbst lesen? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7172828&postcount=1939


----------



## Schildi (1. Juni 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> die bretter begrenzungen an den forst wegen grade die auf der DH nach dem sprung über das steinfeld finde ich zu eng gesetzt da mein lenker 785mm breit ist und bei hohem pempo muß man schon wirklich genau springen denn wenn man die line  um 20cm nach links oder rechts verfehlt nach dem sprung sagst du einem der bretter guten tag !



oh ja da muss ich dir recht geben ich hab die gleich mal möglichst weit nach hinten geschoben aber es lenkt doch ein bissel ab so 2 meter überm boden wenn mann sich so nem holzpfeiler nähert 
und die an der mittelstation sind auch ganz schön eng wenn mal da flott durch tritt bekommt man auch immer n bissel nen feuchten


----------



## namroN (1. Juni 2010)

Tigerpython schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, die 10 points for bikers aufm Wurmberg, sind das 10 Abfahrten die abgestempelt werden oder was kann ich darunter verstehen?
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
> 
> MfG
> Tigerpython



Die Karten haben nen Barcode der im Eingang ausgelesen und abgewertet wird. Lohnen sich auf jeden fall die Dinger 

Gruß Norm


----------



## timtim (1. Juni 2010)

hier mal ein bild von dem angeblichen " 2m Roadgap" ,leider übt der fotograf noch mit seiner neuen kamera ,ist auch egal ,der fahrer fällt sowieso auf die mitte des weges weil der schwung für die letzten 3-4 meter einfach nicht ausgereicht hat ...................
(vlt.sollte man sich dort mal verabreden und den bock 2m näher an den weg rücken )





tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> hier mal ein bild von dem angeblichen " 2m Roadgap" ,leider übt der fotograf noch mit seiner neuen kamera ,ist auch egal ,der fahrer fällt sowieso auf die mitte des weges weil der schwung für die letzten 3-4 meter einfach nicht ausgereicht hat ...................
> (vlt.sollte man sich dort mal verabreden und den bock 2m näher an den weg rücken )
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch zu erkennen!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hi ja fahr nach winterberg oder willingen !da gibt es dann auch strecken für anfänger die parks im Harz sind erst eichtig super wenn man einbischen fahren kann obwol mich perönlich der obere teil der FR auch ankotzt weil so viele quer wurzeln in den landungen bei nässe krasse sturtz gefahr und die bretter begrenzungen an den forst wegen grade die auf der DH nach dem sprung über das steinfeld finde ich zu eng gesetzt da mein lenker 785mm breit ist und bei hohem pempo muß man schon wirklich genau springen denn wenn man die line  um 20cm nach links oder rechts verfehlt nach dem sprung sagst du einem der bretter guten tag ! aber es gibt ja nun auch viel lob zu verteilen die neue NS line ist super und der neue roadgab ist  auch echt klasse !



Moin,

sei mir nicht böse, aber bitte schreibe doch ein wenig in ganzen Sätzen und nutze auch mal einen Absatz.

Das ist sonst wirklich sehr schwer zu lesen.

Danke
Jens


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2010)

Das Roadgap ist doch OK, zumindest hast Du keine Landung in die Du ballern kannst. Ich weiß ja nicht wie die Anfahrt ist, aber mit genug Speed kommt man über so etwas drüber, besser gesagt, bekommt einen flachen Landewinkel hin. Es kann ja nicht alles so ein Kindergeburtstag (technisch) wie das RG in WB sein.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (2. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... aber mit genug Speed...



Da war es wieder - das alte Problem (siehe obige Posts und Video


----------



## namroN (2. Juni 2010)

das vid zeigt aber 1. nicht den race dh und 2. ist die anfahrt zum gap relativ eben im vergleich zum rest  ich finde es aber trotzdem kaum bis nicht machbar


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> das vid zeigt aber 1. nicht den race dh und 2. ist die anfahrt zum gap relativ eben im vergleich zum rest  ich finde es aber trotzdem kaum bis nicht machbar



Du gewinnst ja auch nicht wirklich viel wenn Du es über den Weg schaffst. Aber schau dir mal Hahnenklee an, da hast Du ein Gap neben dem Ende der Speed DH. Versuch das mal zu springen , oder das Roadgap in Thale  wenn Du da zu kurz kommst macht es gleich richtig AUA.

Wir werden uns Braunlage am Wochenende anschauen, und das Video schreckt mich jetzt nicht davon ab aus Frankfurt in den Harz zu fahren. Sollte es wirklich so schlecht sein, fährt man halt in einen der andern Parks.

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch, habt ihr mal den Park angeschrieben und eine kleine Auflistung der nicht optimalen Punkte gemacht? Oder brummelt ihr nur hier im Forum rum in der Hoffnung, dass sie es lesen und berücksichtigen.


----------



## esta (2. Juni 2010)

das forum wird soweit ich weiß von den betreibern mitgelesen, und da sich die kritikpunkte ungefähr jede seite wiederholen sollte klar sein was den leuten nicht gefällt.


----------



## Devuse (2. Juni 2010)

ich werde nächstes wochenende wohl auch mal wieder vorbei schauen!^^
war bisher nur einmal letztes jahr in braunlage und da hat es mir dort eigentlich ganz gut gefallen!
das einzige was mich echt angekotzt hat war die wartezeit. wir haben vielleicht gerade mal 5 abfahrten geschafft aber hatten uns eine tageskarte gekauft....und da wollt ich fragen ob sich das denn inzwischen gebessert hat oder ob man immer noch mit langen wartezeiten rechnen muss???


----------



## sh0rt (2. Juni 2010)

Also im letzten Jahr ging es echt gut mit den Wartezeiten bei mir, eigentlich nie länger wie 2 oder 3 Gondeln. Hatte vielleicht auch an den Wochenenden glück?!?!

Aber jetzt gibt es ja so 10er Karten, die sollte dann fairer sein wenn es voller ist. Natürlich schafft man damit nicht mehr Abfahrten aber man zahlt nur was man fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (2. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das Roadgap ist doch OK, zumindest hast Du keine Landung in die Du ballern kannst. Ich weiß ja nicht wie die Anfahrt ist, aber mit genug Speed kommt man über so etwas drüber, besser gesagt, bekommt einen flachen Landewinkel hin. Es kann ja nicht alles so ein Kindergeburtstag (technisch) wie das RG in WB sein.



Die Geschwindigkeit kriegst du mit einem Downhiller auf jedenfall nicht zusammen, bei viel Federweg und schwergängigen Reifen. Die Anfahrt kommt direkt nach einem Uphill und hat fast kein Gefälle.
Natürlich kann man auf den Weg klatschen, aber ich behaupte einfach mal: Ein normaler Parkbesucher wird dieses Gap mit seinem DH Rad auf keinen Fall bis in die "Landung" schaffen. Die Anfahrt ist der letzte Dreck.


----------



## namroN (2. Juni 2010)

Hopi, du kannst dich an der Seilbahn prima mit den Betreibern unterhalten und ihnen deine Kritikpunkte vernünftig darlegen. Falls ihr dann in ein Gespräch kommt, erfährst du auch aus direkter Quelle warum es alles nicht so einfach ist 

Der Park macht aber schon Spass, lediglich die erste Abfahrt ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Gruß Norm


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. Juni 2010)

Wer ist denn alles am 20. da? Werde nach dem Bikefliegen gleich die Nacht da bleiben um den Park mal zu erkunden.Irgendwelche Vorschläge zwecks Unterkunft?


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (3. Juni 2010)

Nachdem der Park ja die letzten Tage wegen Sintflut geschlossen war wollt ich mal fragen ob hier jemand sagen kann wie die Chancen für morgen stehen.

Hatte eigentlich vor vorbei zu kommen will aber nicht 3 std umsonst autofahren.

Weiswerwas ?


----------



## toschi (3. Juni 2010)

http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (3. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/



Und ?

Ob Du´s glaubst oder nicht aber auf die Idee mit der Website bin ich schon selbst gekommen.

Das Problem ist nur, dass da immer erst so gegen 10 Uhr drinsteht ob heute offen ist oder nicht und da ich aus Berlin da hinfahre ist das ein bisschen spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (3. Juni 2010)

Probier doch mal die Informationen auf der Homepage irgendwie zusammen mit deinem Telefon zu kombinieren...


----------



## toschi (3. Juni 2010)

...oder ne emil


----------



## tresor23 (3. Juni 2010)

Trocknet alles gut ab unten ist schon nichts mehr zu sehen von einer sinflut war heute auch sehr warm und windig werden auf jeden fall Sonntag fahren und morgen dürfte es auch gehen ansonsten anrufen bei der seilbahn gehen aber auch erst ab 9:45 ans telefon....


----------



## gnss (4. Juni 2010)

Es wurden übrigens einige Schlammlöcher mit feinem Schotter aufgefüllt.


----------



## BikeTiefling (4. Juni 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ja 10 mal Seilbahn benutzen an beliebigen Tagen



Hi, wir haben die "10 points for bikers" ausprobiert(erst 4 Fahrten). Auf der Karte steht "2 x 5 points for biker", bedeutet es 5xBike + 5xBiker => nur 5 Abfahrten. Damit würde sich der Nutzwert deutlich reduzieren.


----------



## nonem (4. Juni 2010)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Hi, wir haben die "10 points for bikers" ausprobiert(erst 4 Fahrten). Auf der Karte steht "2 x 5 points for biker", bedeutet es 5xBike + 5xBiker => nur 5 Abfahrten. Damit würde sich der Nutzwert deutlich reduzieren.



Ne, das sind schon 10 volle Fahrten. Hab ich selbst schon ausprobiert.


----------



## BikeTiefling (4. Juni 2010)

Gut zu wissen! Ich war irritiert da bei der letzten Runde "eine Fahrt übrig" angezeigt wurde. Sind ja zwei Barcodes drauf, Karte anders rum einlesen? Bin bei dem Wetter bestimmt bald wieder da die restliche 6 verbraten.


----------



## r0ckZ (6. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und die 10 Punkte Karte ist dringend zu empfehlen, da wir heute mit dem 3 Stunden Ticket nur 4 Fahrten geschafft haben  - es fehlten über 20min zur 5.Fahrt, obwohl wir echt Gas gegeben haben.
> Die Schlange am Lift war mässig lang (Sonntag, schönes Wetter usw.).
> 
> Zur Strecke sag ich jetzt mal nix , aber es hat Spass gemacht!


entschuldige meine beiden platten


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. Juni 2010)

hey ich hatte nen 4 stunden ticket, und hab bestimmt 9 oder10 fahrten geschaft
also irgendwas hast falsch gemacht


----------



## toschi (6. Juni 2010)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> hey ich hatte nen 4 stunden ticket, und hab bestimmt 9 oder10 fahrten geschaft
> also irgendwas hast falsch gemacht


Sind die neuen Transportgondeln heut schon angekommen oder hast Du dich verzählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. Juni 2010)

keine ahnung ob da neue transportgondeln sind, war glaub jede dritte ne bikegondel! nee hab mich net verzählt, hab zum schluß gas gemachtweil's unten zum schluß ziemlich leer war, und ich hat anscheind immer glück wenn ich unten an kahm standen da auch nicht viele, wahren anscheind alle oben oder unterwegs und außerdem brauch ich ja auch bloß ca. 5 min. bis runter


----------



## stephan- (6. Juni 2010)

Wieso beschwerst du dich dann?
Wenn ich pro Abfahrt 20min brauche und mir ne 3 Stundenkarte kaufe, dann muss ich mich nicht wundern, oder? Die Gondel braucht immerhin auch etwa 20min.
Allein eure Abfahrten haben dann ja schon eine von drei Stunden gebraucht. Die nächste Stunde war nur hochfahren. 
Wenn Stundenkarte dann Vollgas würd ich sagen.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. Juni 2010)

@stephan:WORDVollgas


----------



## toschi (6. Juni 2010)

Also das Du sehr fix unterwegs bist will ich schon glauben aber zehn Fahrten warens glaub ich nicht, 24min. für einen Durchgang wobei die Bahn eine reine Fahrzeit von 13min hat, von Einstieg bis Ausstieg wohlgemerkt. Bleiben elf Minuten für den Rest, zur Strecke rollern, runterballern, anstellen, einchecken, Bike verladen, oben wieder auschecken und los. Das ganze dann über vier Stunden nonstop .

Am Samstag hab ich drei mal die Zeit gestoppt die zum Transport incl. anstehen draufgeht, am Vormittag waren es 26, 34 und 38min., auch aufgrund der Mosterollertransportes, dazu gingen immer nur drei Bikes auf jede Transportgondel. Am Nachmittag gings dann etwas fixer, auch weil die Monsterroller dann mit dem Anhänger hochgefahren wurden.

Ich hoffe es kommen die weiteren TGs zeitig vom Schlosser, ich meine jede dritte Kabine sollte an hoch frequentierten Tagen durch diese ersetzt werden.


----------



## Arschrat38 (7. Juni 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sei mir nicht böse, aber bitte schreibe doch ein wenig in ganzen Sätzen und nutze auch mal einen Absatz.
> 
> ...




jo alles klar.
werde ich machen .


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Wieso beschwerst du dich dann?
> Wenn ich pro Abfahrt 20min brauche und mir ne 3 Stundenkarte kaufe, dann muss ich mich nicht wundern, oder? Die Gondel braucht immerhin auch etwa 20min.
> Allein eure Abfahrten haben dann ja schon eine von drei Stunden gebraucht. Die nächste Stunde war nur hochfahren.
> Wenn Stundenkarte dann Vollgas würd ich sagen.



Ich habe mich nicht beschwert, wir waren auch von der Tour am Vortag noch so fertig, es hat voll gereicht. Wollte das nur mal anmerken, weil ich das erste mal da war und keine Vorstellung hatte, was für eine Karte die sinnvollste ist.

Offensichtlich fährt man tatsächlich besser, wenn man Sonntags erst am späten Mittag aufläuft, das war aber für uns keine Option.

Insgesamt waren wir alle recht zufrieden, wir werden wiederkommen (bald), auch weil die Stimmung sehr freundlich ist.


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Insgesamt waren wir alle recht zufrieden, wir werden wiederkommen (bald), auch weil die Stimmung sehr freundlich ist.



Scheint ja doch nicht so schlecht zu sein  ich konnte leider nicht testen, da ich mich am Freitag in Hahnenklee zerschossen habe


----------



## Taggecko77 (7. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> naja wenn du da mit nem Schnitt von 60 runterfährst...
> 
> Wir haben 15-20min gebraucht. Solange braucht die Gondel hoch auch.
> Und wenn dann unten 20 Biker vor einem stehen....



15-20 min ist aber schon arg lang 
Freelap (auszuleihen bei Busche) hatte bei mir einer zeit von 4:48 angezeigt als ich die mal ausgeliehen habe 
Da mußt du aber dann nen Plattfuß gehabt haben oder du hast ständig pausiert


----------



## stephan- (7. Juni 2010)

Soll auch Leute geben die sich erstmal in Ruhe die Strecken ansehen oder eben Elemente ansehen, wieder hochschieben, springen und so weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Soll auch Leute geben die sich erstmal in Ruhe die Strecken ansehen oder eben Elemente ansehen, wieder hochschieben, springen und so weiter.


 

Nein, wenigstens einmal sind wir ohne anzuhalten durch. Aber ich habe das auch nur geschätzt. 
10:20 unten durch die Kontrolle, hochgefahren, runtergefahren, hochgefahren, dann war es 11:00 an der Uhr oben.
Danach je Abfahrt ein Plattfuss. Letzte Abfahrt dann logischerweise getrödelt. 

Ich fand das alles recht ähnlich Hahneklee, aber angenehmer. Nicht sonderlich spannend, auch nicht irgendwie schwer zum fahren. Die NS sind nett gemacht. Bin aber auch sehr selten in Parks und fahre lieber sowas wie Steinerne Renne und EckerlochstiegHöllenstiegBeerenstieg usw., das hatten wir am Vortag gemacht.


----------



## r0ckZ (7. Juni 2010)

Ich war mit berkel ausm Forum in der Woche mal dort und wir haben echt geballert und kamen ohne Pausen auf dem Trail und am Lift (konnten immer sofort einsteigen, weil leer) auf 6 oder 7 Abfahrten.
Ich denke es macht noch viel aus, welche Strecke man fährt. Singletrail brauch zB eeeewig Zeit und der Freeride ist auch lahmer als der DH


----------



## nonem (7. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Ich war mit berkel ausm Forum in der Woche mal dort und wir haben echt geballert und kamen ohne Pausen auf dem Trail und am Lift (konnten immer sofort einsteigen, weil leer) auf 6 oder 7 Abfahrten.
> Ich denke es macht noch viel aus, welche Strecke man fährt. Singletrail brauch zB eeeewig Zeit und der Freeride ist auch lahmer als der DH


Der momentane "Rekord" liegt laut Seilbahnmitarbeiter bei 18 Fahrten pro Tag. 
Ich schaffe aber aufgrund von Pausen, Anstehen, Platten, Currywurst, Foto, Video und Radler auch nie mehr als 7 Abfahrten am Tag. Deshalb find ich die 10er Karte top. Rechnerisch lohnt sich die Tageskarte ja erst ab 10 Fahrten am Tag...


----------



## burn (7. Juni 2010)

Wer 18 Fahrten am Tag macht, der hat entweder Kondition wie ein Tier oder aber faehrt immer nur die Skipiste runter... und selbst dann finde ich das noch richtig viel!


----------



## toschi (8. Juni 2010)

Das war bestimmt Shadow1984, ist jedenfals der gleiche Schnitt wenn man die sieben Stunden und 45 Minuten die die Bahn geöffnet hat durch die achzehn Fahrten teilt


----------



## sh0rt (8. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Das war bestimmt Shadow1984, ist jedenfals der gleiche Schnitt wenn man die sieben Stunden und 45 Minuten die die Bahn geöffnet hat durch die achzehn Fahrten teilt



Immer bis zur Mittelstation und dann den Schotterweg runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (8. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Ich war mit berkel ausm Forum in der Woche mal dort und wir haben echt geballert und kamen ohne Pausen auf dem Trail und am Lift (konnten immer sofort einsteigen, weil leer) auf 6 oder 7 Abfahrten.
> Ich denke es macht noch viel aus, welche Strecke man fährt. Singletrail brauch zB eeeewig Zeit und der Freeride ist auch lahmer als der DH


Das war aber auch nur ein halber Tag (ca. 3,5-4h ?). Waren das so viele Abfahrten? Ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern .


----------



## haenson (8. Juni 2010)

Nur mal so ne Frage: Ist der Racetrack eigentlich schon fertig? War letztes Jahr mal da als der noch im Bau war. Lut Homepage hätte er allerdings da schon fertig befahrbar sein sollen. Deshalb hier die Frage an Leute die da häufiger sind. ;-)
Hat evtl einer ein Vid von der Strecke?


----------



## r0ckZ (8. Juni 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Das war aber auch nur ein halber Tag (ca. 3,5-4h ?). Waren das so viele Abfahrten? Ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern .


wir hatten eine 3h karte und haben 6 oder 7 geschafft


----------



## Resendisback (8. Juni 2010)

haenson schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage: Ist der Racetrack eigentlich schon fertig? War letztes Jahr mal da als der noch im Bau war. Lut Homepage hätte er allerdings da schon fertig befahrbar sein sollen. Deshalb hier die Frage an Leute die da häufiger sind. ;-)
> Hat evtl einer ein Vid von der Strecke?



Nein, ist voll im Umbau


----------



## -SHREDDER- (8. Juni 2010)

haenson schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage: Ist der Racetrack eigentlich schon fertig? War letztes Jahr mal da als der noch im Bau war. Lut Homepage hätte er allerdings da schon fertig befahrbar sein sollen. Deshalb hier die Frage an Leute die da häufiger sind. ;-)
> Hat evtl einer ein Vid von der Strecke?



Nein, aber Du kannst Dir als prophylaktische Maßnahme ein Trialbike zulegen. Dann kannst Du auf dem DH-Racetrack auch fahren...


----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2010)

Wo kann man frühestens in den DH racetrack einsteigen? Ich habe bisher den Singletrail genommen und bin am Stein, der mit "Bratwurst" beschriftet ist gewechselt, geht das eventuell früher?


----------



## haenson (8. Juni 2010)

Kann es sein dass die ziemlich laaaangsam sind? Das muss ja DER Trail werden. î Dann muss ich wohl noch warten. Wann soll den der Park fertig sein?


----------



## toschi (8. Juni 2010)

haenson schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage: Ist der Racetrack eigentlich schon fertig? ...


Ich bin ihn am Samstag abgelaufen, nach dem Start sehr flach mit großen und zum Teil lockeren Steinen, einige Stufen ca. 50cm tief, Geschwindigkeit kann davor nicht aufgebaut werden, dann wirds mächtig steil, fahren zur Zeit unmöglich, das Gestein ist mit Humus und feinem Wurzelwerk durchsetzt so das an ein kontrolliertes fahren nicht zu denken ist, es war auch noch recht feucht. Zum lockeren, glatten Boden kommen Kurven die noch mit Holzwänden überhaupt erst fahrbar gemacht werden müssen. Im Moment kommt man da nur mit blockiertem Hinterrad runter und wenn man Glück hat bleibt man auf der Strecke, wenn nicht hauts einen raus und das kann böse enden. Unten am Schanzenauslauf gibt es dann zwei Terassen die man auf Holz runterdroppen muss, ca. 1 und 1,5 meter Höhe, das Gelände ist immer noch recht steil und die Landungen recht flach, danach steht man vor einer Tannengruppe, hier gehts nicht weiter und die Strecke muss weitergebaut werden. Keine Ahnung wie dort der Streckenverlauf weiter geht, es ist auf Höhe des Schanzenauslauf und endet kurz vor der Skipiste Nord-osthang.
Wiedereinstieg ist kurz vor dem Roadgap von der Rollerstrecke rechts ansteigend in den Wald, nach dem Roadgap wandelt sich die Strecke mit jedem Meter, zunächst noch mit einigen Steinen durchsetzt gehts relativ anspruchlos und mit wenig Gefälle relativ schnurstraks durch den Wald, nach der dritten Schotterwegquerung wirds nach einiger Zeit wieder kurz steiler, hier ist ein kleiner aber nicht ungefährlicher Sprung in eine Böschung, der Kicker ist recht kurz und steil so das er Einen bei zu hoher Geschwindigkeit in die Baumkronen schießt. Unten dann wieder flach und relativ gerade mit zwei kleineren Doubles. Dann kommt man wieder auf einem Schotterweg raus, quert diesen um dann nach fünfzehn Metern wieder auf einem Schotterweg rauszukommen, das wars dann, Strecke geht dann ins Nirvana, ein Ziel ist noch nicht definierbar.
Bin gespannt wie die Streckenführung oben wie auch unten weitergeführt, angeschlossen und ob man den Streckenbeginn fahrbarer gestalten wird.

Am Singletrail ist nicht mehr viel Arbeit, ich würde mir hier und da etwas Pflege wünschen, so stehen einige Bäume genau in der Line, das nimmt einem den Flow und das Steinfeld im Flachen müsste man auch etwas mit den umherliegenden Steinen füllen und fahrbarer machen, dann noch drei vier Löcher etwas füllen und das Matschfeld nach der dritten oder vierten Wegquerung mit einer Holzbrücke überbauen, ähnlich wie das nasse Feld auf dem Normalodownhill. Die eine oder andere Kurve braucht auch noch einen Stamm oder Balken/Bretter damit sich Anlieger rausfahren.

Der Northshore ist ganz gelungen find ich, bin zwar auch nur da abgerollt und habe nur die kleinsten Drops genommen, bei den größeren fand ich die Landungen recht brutal, da besteht sicher auch noch Verbesserungs/Entschärfungspotenzial. Gut fand ich das es auf dem RaceDH einen recht ausgefahrenen Abzweig zum NS gibt.

Wenn auch recht langsam macht sich der Park, werde wohl am Donnerstag noch mal schauen was sich so in der Woche getan hat.
Vielleicht weis ja auch Resendisback mehr über den Fortschritt, ist ja immer nah dran


----------



## namroN (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn du unten im Schanzenauslauf bist, musst du einfach nur gerade zu den kleinen Anstieg hoch, dann geht es nochmal, leicht ansteigend, ca. 20m weiter links rein und von dort aus überquest du einen Forstweg und kommst in den 3. Teil des Race DH, dieser führt direkt nach dem Einstieg scharf rechts auf eine Shore die 5m vor einem Steinfeld endet, von dort geht es bis runter zur Monsterroller, von wo dir der erneute Einstieg ja bekannt ist.

Gruß Norm

Edith hat rechts mit links verwechselt :/ nu passt's


----------



## toschi (9. Juni 2010)

Ah, den Teil hab ich offensichlich nicht gefunden, auch nicht wirklich nach gesucht aber dachte mir schon das der Streckenabschnitt jetzt nicht auf der Rollerstrecke verläuft, Danke werd ich mir am Donnerstag auch noch anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dune1986 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder mit meinem Kumpel dort. 
Insgesamt war es ein super Tag.
Es war sogut wie gar nichts los, also hatte man keine Wartezeiten 
Strecken fand ich alle in Ordnung (Race-Downhill noch geschlossen und sah oben nicht befahrbar aus bei diesen riesigen Steinen). Der Freeride und der normale Downhill machen ordentlich Spaß und viel treten muss man auch nicht unbedingt, um einigermaßen schnell runterzukommen. Sogar das RoadGap ist springbar, obwohl ich da erst Zweifel hatte. Aber mit etwas Geschwindigkeit, die man sogar bekommt ohne große Schwierigkeiten, hat man die ansatzweise vorhandene Landung getroffen. Die Landung fiel sogar recht ok aus. Zwar nicht sanft, aber nicht so , dass man total zusammengestaucht wird. 
Toll war der Northshore, der macht richtig Spaß.
Dagegen war der Singletrail wirklich was für Leute mit Mukkies in den Beinen. Da ich aber nichts anderes erwartet habe, war auch der ok.
Richtig cool war es, dass wir Stefan Herrmann gesehen haben. Der schien sich den Park anzuschauen und Werbung zu machen für seine Fahrtechnik-Seminare. Mal gucken ob sich da etwas entwickelt.

Mein Fazit: Spaßiger Tag, viel Fahren, kaum Wartezeiten, nettes Personal ---> Wir kommen gerne wieder!


----------



## enemy111 (13. Juni 2010)

ich wollte evtl. nächstes wochenende nach braunlage, hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit und als wunschvorstellung sollte der race-dh auch schon fahrbar sein


----------



## stephan- (13. Juni 2010)

Also der Race-Uphill ist die schlechteste Strecke im gesamten Park.


----------



## enemy111 (13. Juni 2010)

:d


----------



## el Lingo (13. Juni 2010)

Ich war gestern kurz da, habe den Wurmberg in eine Zour eingebaut und konnte erkennen, dass man sich Gedanken macht, die Strecken zu verbessern. Im oberen Stück der FR-Strecke hat man im Wald die Strecke mit Schotter geglättet, fährt sich viel besser. Dann ein kurzes Stück neu abgesteckt, vor dem Wallride.
Ab da sind wir rüber zum Singletrail, den man auch überarbeitet hat (Brücke über den Bach). WIr sind aber rüber auf die Holz-Elemente, da keine Veränderung, aber trotzdem Spaß gehabt (wieso sind die DHler da so langsam rüber geeiert???). Weiter runter, an der Jumpline vorbei, die aus meiner Sicht nix wird. Die Haufen, die mal die Sprünge darstellen sollen, sind viel zu klein, d.h. die Sprünge werden deutlich zu kurz, ich schätze maximal 3m lang. Wenn man da flow und Schwung hat, ist man überall zu weit und landet im Falt. Also hier bitte dem Fuhrmann mitteilen, dass das größer werden muss!
Sonst finde ich aber gut, was ich an Veränderungen gesehen habe. Auch die Strecken wind gut gekennzeichnet.


----------



## enemy111 (13. Juni 2010)

nächstes wochenende ist ja dieses " bikefliegen " am wurmberg oder ?
ich nehme an, die jenigen die da teilnehmen wollen und die zuschauer, fahren auch mit dem lift, mit dem die biker im park fahren oder ? das heißt, es wird zu sehr langen wartezeiten kommen.. kann mich jemand aufklären, war noch nie am wurmberg und weiß nicht, wo diese schanze ist und wie viele lifte es gibt.  danke


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> nächstes wochenende ist ja dieses " bikefliegen " am wurmberg oder ?
> ich nehme an, die jenigen die da teilnehmen wollen und die zuschauer, fahren auch mit dem lift, mit dem die biker im park fahren oder ? das heißt, es wird zu sehr langen wartezeiten kommen.. kann mich jemand aufklären, war noch nie am wurmberg und weiß nicht, wo diese schanze ist und wie viele lifte es gibt.  danke



Nein, die kleine Chance liegt an einer anderen Stelle.


----------



## enemy111 (13. Juni 2010)

an einer anderen stelle und somit anderer lift, korrekt ?


----------



## flyingscot (13. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> an einer anderen stelle und somit anderer lift, korrekt ?



Ja und nein: andere Schanze ohne Lift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (13. Juni 2010)

okay danke.


----------



## Resendisback (14. Juni 2010)

Brockenwegschanze um genau zu sein, is nich weit vom Parkplatz der Seilbahn weg, vll 700-900 meter.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2010)

So heute bei nur 2 Transportgondeln haben wir 5 Abfahrten in 5 Stunden geschafft mit 7 Leuten  - ja wir haben uns Zeit gelassen, es wären sicher zwei Abfahrten mehr drin gewesen, aber mehr nicht. 

Ansonsten alles super. Man kann noch viel verbessern, aber vieles geht schon richtig gut.


----------



## r0ckZ (16. Juni 2010)

wie kommt man eigentlich nach braunlage, wenn man keine karre zur verfügung hat?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

http://www.wvb-gmbh.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=13&lang=de

damit?

PS ich muss dies WE arbeiten, aber am So sind welche aus L.E. da.


----------



## r0ckZ (16. Juni 2010)

denke nich, dass die busfahrer einen mitsamt bike mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (16. Juni 2010)

Hi Rockz,

bis Schierke mit Bahn und dann über Kaffeehorst nach Braunlage mit dem Bike.

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

Und wann trauen wir beide uns mal die mittlere Kante  ?


----------



## BikeTiefling (16. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich die Strecken langsam besser kenne, macht es richtig Spaß! Mit 10er Karte ist es angenehm entspannt zu erkunden oder in die Tour einzubauen. Nur die Trails auf dem Rückweg sind auf einmal so einfach.

Gruß an die Gruppe mit cxfahrer. Solange wir da waren haben wir uns glaube ich zu neunt den ganzen Park geteilt.


----------



## r0ckZ (19. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und wann trauen wir beide uns mal die mittlere Kante  ?


heute passiert und irgendwie leichter als die kleine


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> heute passiert und irgendwie leichter als die kleine



Wie -  der checker? 
Dann muss ich ja wohl auch, wobei ich die kleine sehr schön fand. 

Ach Mist morgen Arbeiten...


----------



## checkb (19. Juni 2010)

Mal kieken wat beim BROCKEN-ROCKEN passiert. 

checkb


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Juni 2010)

achso, dachte meinst uns.
evt bin ich donnerstag wieder da, mit wem is noch nich ganz raus.

strecke war super heute, kaum matsch, lift für uns schön leer, für die betreiber ungünstig leer ...


----------



## enemy111 (22. Juni 2010)

ist der race- dh wieder oben geöffnet ?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Juni 2010)

nein (ohne gewähr)


----------



## gnss (23. Juni 2010)

letzten sonntag war er dicht, wird jetzt nicht anders sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurmbergschreck (23. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ist der race- dh wieder oben geöffnet ?






Der bleibt bis auf weiteres _*gesperrt*_ , genau so wie die Dirtline !!!


----------



## enemy111 (23. Juni 2010)

okay, danke


----------



## geq (24. Juni 2010)

kann man aber gut fahren(race dh)


----------



## tresor23 (24. Juni 2010)

geq schrieb:


> kann man aber gut fahren(race dh)


 
Schau mal an einige fahren ihn wohl doch gerne....


----------



## Helius-FR (25. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ist der race- dh wieder oben geöffnet ?





Wurmbergschreck schrieb:


> Der bleibt bis auf weiteres _*gesperrt*_ , genau so wie die Dirtline !!!



Na wie denn nu.


----------



## toschi (25. Juni 2010)

Ganz einfach, vom Parkbetreiber gesperrt da noch in der Baufase und von den Bikern dennoch genutzt da wo es geht.
Man sperrt halt 4 kilometer wenn man an 400 metern rumbaut 
Ist doch nicht sooo schwer oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> heute passiert und irgendwie leichter als die kleine



stimmt



geq schrieb:


> kann man aber gut fahren(race dh)



find der race dh ist bergauf irgendwie blöd


----------



## toschi (27. Juni 2010)

Ich fands ja heute mal richtig schaizze das wegen dem WC Spiel die Bahn um drei die Segel gestrichen hat, so ein Fussballspiel kann man auch im Radio verfolgen und nicht einfach den Betrieb einstellen.

Den Park hatten wir mit zwei/drei Abfahrten in eine Tour eingebaut für Leute die 400km Anfahrt hatten und dann so ne Luftnummer, da bin ich jetzt echt mal sauer, vielen Dank auch 


Muss man wohl in Zukunft immer anrufen ob die Herren wohl arbeitsfähig sind, als wäre Fussball alles, war doch wohl klar das wir die Insela**en rauskicken


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Juni 2010)

völlig unklar,entweder hat man feste öffnungszeiten oder lässt es bleiben,kein mensch braucht fussball,job ist job!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (27. Juni 2010)

man gut das ich da heut nicht hingefahren bin, was gehten da ab da machen die den park um drei schon dicht für Fußball  könnten sowieso ihre öffnungszeiten ma verlängern, bis um 17,00uhr ist auch nen bisl mager, bis um sechs halb sieben währ schon ok, gerade bei solch schönnnem wetter!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2010)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> völlig unklar,entweder hat man feste öffnungszeiten oder lässt es bleiben,kein mensch braucht fussball,job ist job!



Zur Not werden im Job dann fadenscheinige Gründe gefunden, warum nicht gearbeitet werden kann. 
Ist auch nicht besser...

Aber dass Samstag ja auch überhaupt nix los war im Park hat mich schon gewundert, jede Menge Gondeln und zwei Handvoll Biker.


----------



## burn (28. Juni 2010)

Oder einfach ein grosser Fernseher in die Wartehalle gestellt...


----------



## el Lingo (28. Juni 2010)

Macht Euch nicht ins Hemd, weil er Park mal 2h eher geschlossen hat als sonst. Schon erstaunlich, worüber sich so manch einer aufregen kann...


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Macht Euch nicht ins Hemd, weil er Park mal 2h eher geschlossen hat als sonst. Schon erstaunlich, worüber sich so manch einer aufregen kann...



Wäre ich extra angereist hätte ich mich auch aufgeregt... Und du garantiert auch.


----------



## sh0rt (28. Juni 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wäre ich extra angereist hätte ich mich auch aufgeregt... Und du garantiert auch.



Warst du mittlerweile eigentlich mal da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (28. Juni 2010)

Von WOB aus ist das doch kein Problem. Einfach die letzte Abfahrt etwsa länger im Berg verbringen. Ist aus meiner Sicht echt kein Grund, sich zu ärgern.


----------



## stephan- (28. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Von WOB aus ist das doch kein Problem. Einfach die letzte Abfahrt etwsa länger im Berg verbringen. Ist aus meiner Sicht echt kein Grund, sich zu ärgern.



Wenn ich extra ne Stunde hingefahren wäre (dies impliziert eine Stunde Rückfahrt), 4 Parkplatz gezahlt und meine Tageskarte eingelöst hätte, dann hätte ich mich sehr wohl geärgert, wenn die bei ihrer sowieso kurzen Öffnungszeit 2h früher dicht machen.

Sowas ist mMn ein absolutes NoGo wenn man ernstgenommen werden will.

Aber egal, in 1,5 Wochen bin ich wieder da


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Juni 2010)

eindeutiges zeichen dafür das die liftbetreiber zu viel geld verdienen...


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2010)

Ne eben nicht, die Betriebskosten hätten bei weitem der zu erwartenden Personenbeförderung übertroffen, aber das gehört nun mal auch dazu.
Ist halt ne private Bahn und nicht Bestandteil einer öffentlichen Personenbeförderung, da kann sich der Betreiber eben auswählen wann er wen befördert.
Und wenn nun drei Leute betroffen abdackeln, interessiert es ihn halt nicht, ist wie mit dem Sack in Asien...


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Juni 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Warst du mittlerweile eigentlich mal da?



Nein.
Mich hat es noch immer nicht dort hingezogen...


----------



## namroN (29. Juni 2010)

Stephan: Wir Wolfsburger holen uns aber Punktekarten, gerade weil wir öfter mal dort sind  Bei ner Tageskarte ist es schon ärgerlich, kann man sich aber auch denken wenn Deutschland spielt.


----------



## tresor23 (29. Juni 2010)

NUN ja manchmal ist es halt dumm gelaufen beischlechtem wetter machen sie ja auch früher zu wie oft stand ich schon unten und ober war sturm und noch 2 oder 3 stunden auf der karte.... Aber die zeiten sind mit den Punkte karten vorbei und ihr hättet ja wirklich noch im Park etwas Spielen können das ist ja nicht verboten und ein paar Hm haben noch niemanden geschadet da ihr ja eh auf tour wart  na wie auch immer ist schon ärgerlich aber schießen darfst ja nicht Wenigstens ist die Automatik Tür bald fertig das ist ja schon mal Positiv und dem wunsch nach mehr brechsand wurde ja auch schon nachgegangen...Gute Arbeit Jungs


----------



## Struggler (29. Juni 2010)

Ich werde warscheinlich die nächste Woche in Braunlage vertreten sein und werde mich auf das rennen am 10.7 vorbereiten

Hat sich die Strecke für das Rennen verändert oder ist es noch beim normalen dh bis zur mittelstation und dann auf den fr geblieben??

mfg
Struggler


----------



## autohomer (29. Juni 2010)

Vllt. könnte mal jemand wieder aktuelle Bilder einwerfen!
Damit man sich die Änderungen Verbesserungen/Schlechterungen anschauen kann....Ich will irgendwann  da auch mal hin.


----------



## el Lingo (29. Juni 2010)

Da das mit dem Brechsand ja wirklich funktioniert hat, jetzt der nächste Schritt:

Wir brauchen Anlieger auf den Strecken, das erhöht den Flow ganz deutlich! Anlieger bitte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (29. Juni 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> ...kann man sich aber auch denken wenn Deutschland spielt.


Man könnte auch erwarten, *"Ui, Deutschland spielt, dann hat man ja frei Fahrt im Park"*


tresor23 schrieb:


> ..früher zu wie oft stand ich schon unten und ober war sturm...


Das ist höhere Gewalt und hat was mit Betriebssicherheit zu tun, glaube da verwechselst Du was.





tresor23 schrieb:


> ...und ihr hättet ja wirklich noch im Park etwas Spielen können das ist ja nicht verboten und ein paar Hm haben noch niemanden geschadet da ihr ja eh auf tour wart  .


Falsch, laut Betreiber AGB ist das benutzen des Parks ausserhalb der Betriebszeiten untersagt.
Nach dem Samstag mit 100 Trailkilometern und dem Sonntag vormittag von Schierke mit dem Beerenstieg, Ottofelsen, Steinerne Renne und der Auffahrt über den Bahnparallelweg, Glashüttenweg, Pfarrstieg, Barrenberg zum Kaffeehorst hatten wir uns auf zwei/drei Abfahrten im Park gefreut um dann nach Betriebsschluss über Dreieckiger Pfahl, Goetheweg, Brockenplateau noch den Eckerlochstieg oder Rodelbahn oder noch mal Pfarrstieg (andere Variante) dranzuhängen und abzufahren, wir habens dann ohne Bahn gemacht. Du siehst also das die paar Höhenmeter den Kohl jetzt auch nicht mehr fett gemacht haben, ich hätte den Park nur gern den Gästen vorgestellt die eine weite Anreise auf sich genommen haben 


autohomer schrieb:


> Vllt. könnte mal jemand wieder aktuelle Bilder einwerfen!
> Damit man sich die Änderungen Verbesserungen/Schlechterungen anschauen kann....Ich will irgendwann  da auch mal hin.


Bilder haben wir keine gemacht, aber erkennbar wurden weitere Leitplanken aufgestellt, eine Ausfahrt aus dem Singletrail zum NS eingerichtet und wohl weiter an dem DHRT gebaut, Matten hängen da jetzt an vielen Bäumen, ob der bis zum Race fertig ist müsste der Betreiber wissen.


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Nach dem Samstag mit 100 Trailkilometern und dem Sonntag vormittag von Schierke mit dem Beerenstieg, Ottofelsen, Steinerne Renne und der Auffahrt über den Bahnparallelweg, Glashüttenweg, Pfarrstieg, Barrenberg zum Kaffeehorst hatten wir uns auf zwei/drei Abfahrten im Park gefreut um dann nach Betriebsschluss über Dreieckiger Pfahl, Goetheweg, Brockenplateau noch den Eckerlochstieg oder Rodelbahn oder noch mal Pfarrstieg (andere Variante) dranzuhängen und abzufahren, wir habens dann ohne Bahn gemacht.



Stramme Runde toschi!


----------



## toschi (29. Juni 2010)

Nur um mal das Bikeparkluschenimmage loszuwerden, geht auch anders, nur nutzt man ja auch gern mal die Vorzüge einer Aufstiegshilfe 

Gast war übrigens surftigresa aus der Eifel, und nen Hamburger Jung


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> ... und dem Sonntag vormittag von Schierke mit dem Beerenstieg, Ottofelsen, Steinerne Renne und der Auffahrt über den Bahnparallelweg, Glashüttenweg, Pfarrstieg, Barrenberg zum Kaffeehorst hatten wir uns auf zwei/drei Abfahrten im Park gefreut um dann nach Betriebsschluss über Dreieckiger Pfahl, Goetheweg, Brockenplateau noch den Eckerlochstieg oder Rodelbahn oder noch mal Pfarrstieg (andere Variante) dranzuhängen und abzufahren, wir habens dann ohne Bahn gemacht...



Und warum habt ihr den Höllenstieg und wieder hoch über Brücknerstieg ausgelassen, die 500hm hätten doch dann auch nicht gestört?


----------



## r0ckZ (29. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten nach der Renne und dem Eckerloch schon kaum noch Puste am Samstag. CX; btw, die Stelle und andere ist geknackt worden 

Aber bitte B2T!
Warum ist die große Box so gebaut, dass man bei der Anfahrt nicht über den Rand gucken kann? Irgendwie kacke, hab mich getraut, mich dann aber geledert, weil zu frontlastig.
Der Körper wollte sehen, was kommt und geht nach vorne beim Fahren, sollte aber eher das Gegenteil machen 

UND JAAAAAA! MEHR ANLIEGER BITTE! 
Grade am Ende bei den ganzen Wurzeln wäre es ab und an angenehm, kurz einen Anlieger einzubauen, damit man mal vernünftig durchtreten kann, Füse richten kann und evt mehr Speed zu holen, die Hände kurz entlasten kann etc.


----------



## toschi (29. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und warum habt ihr den Höllenstieg und wieder hoch über Brücknerstieg ausgelassen, die 500hm hätten doch dann auch nicht gestört?


Da bringst Du mich auf eine Idee...


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Da bringst Du mich auf eine Idee...



...und definitiv am schnellsten oben ist man wenn man von der Renne unten linksrum zum Gasthaus und weiter den Höllenstieg hochträgt (gell, r0ckZ ?)

OT off.

Ein paar Anlieger wären nicht schlecht ja, und so kpmpakte kleine Holzanlieger würden ein paar tödliche Stellen v.a. im gelben Track entschärfern, z.B. dort wo man über den Querweg in dieses Steinfeld mit Rechtskurve und Baum in Flugrichtung einschiesst. 
War verdammt schnell in dem Staub.....uiuiui

Alternativ könnte man ja ein paar Bäume fällen 

Ausserdem werde ich mal probieren wie sich dieser Fels da unten fährt, das muss doch gehen....wenn der an der Wand unten eine schöne Rundung hätte ???


----------



## autohomer (29. Juni 2010)

Na wenn ich das so lesen muß ich diese jahr doch mal dort hin!Um es mir selber mal anzuschauen!
Darf ich noch mal Fragen was das Tagesticket kostet?


----------



## r0ckZ (29. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> z.B. dort wo man über den Querweg in dieses Steinfeld mit Rechtskurve und Baum in Flugrichtung einschiesst.
> War verdammt schnell in dem Staub.....uiuiui


Nix da, die Stelle ist geil! Man muss wissen, wann sie kommt und damit umgehen. Komme da weitesgehend raus, ohne von null wieder pedalieren oder komplett in die Eisen gehen zu müssen.

Tagesticket kostet ermäßigt 17e + Pfand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (30. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht eigentlich der Zeitplan für das Rennen nächste Woche aus? Sind die strecken dann alle gesperrt? Ist es nur am Samstag oder gibts Sonntag auch noch Einschränkungen?


----------



## toschi (30. Juni 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich fands ja heute mal richtig schaizze das wegen dem WC Spiel die Bahn um drei die Segel gestrichen hat, ...Muss man wohl in Zukunft immer anrufen ob die Herren wohl arbeitsfähig sind, ...


 Hab jetzt noch mal auf der Hompage des Parks nachgeschaut, die vorzeitige Schließung am letzten Sonntag war ja selbst dort nicht angekündigt, eben so wenig wie auf der Homepage von der Wurmbergseilbahn, hätte also selbst dann nichts geholfen wenn man per Handy online nachgeschaut hätte 

Also aufpassen wer nächstes Wochenende den Park besuchen möchte, Samstag ist WM Tag...egal wie toll das Wetter ist, der Park wird sicherlich wieder um 15.00 uhr vorzeitig schließen.


----------



## toschi (30. Juni 2010)

nonem schrieb:


> Wie sieht eigentlich der Zeitplan für das Rennen nächste Woche aus? Sind die strecken dann alle gesperrt? Ist es nur am Samstag oder gibts Sonntag auch noch Einschränkungen?


Sonntag ist WM Finaltag, und wenn Deutschland da spielt, naja, dann gibts wohl erhebliche Einschränkungen.


----------



## tresor23 (4. Juli 2010)

So habe da mal einige Bilder von den Shores zusammen geschnipselt......


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juli 2010)

Wer ist am morgigen Montag zugegen?


----------



## tresor23 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich und der struggler recht frü mit der ersten bahn hoch...... oder noch früher.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (4. Juli 2010)

gottseidank spielt deutschland erst um 20:30uhr weil es gibt ab halbfinale nur noch abendspiele... also entwarnung.


----------



## nonem (5. Juli 2010)

Hat nun schon jemand nen Plan ob und wenn ja welche Strecken am Samstag außerhalb des Rennens offen sind?


----------



## wurmberg (6. Juli 2010)

*Harz-Cup 2010/Downhill-Rennen in Braunlage!*
Liebe Biker,Infos über das Rennen am Sa.,den 10.07. erhaltet Ihr auf unserer Seite
"Bikepark-Braunlage.de". 
Gesperrt sind am Renntag die Abfahrten "gelb"und "rot" incl. Startpodest 1 neben der Bergstation.
Auf unserer Seite erhaltet Ihr fortlaufend aktuelle Infos (Starterliste etc.)
*Wir haben noch einige wenige Startplätze frei. Wer Lust hat,meldet sich unter Tel.05520/99930 (Wurmbergseilbahn) an.
*


----------



## nonem (6. Juli 2010)

Ist der obere Teil vom Freeride (Northshore im Wald) dann auch dicht obwohl da garnich gefahren wird? Also nur Singletrail am ganzen Samstag befahrbar?


----------



## wurmberg (6. Juli 2010)

nonem schrieb:


> Ist der obere Teil vom Freeride (Northshore im Wald) dann auch dicht obwohl da garnich gefahren wird? Also nur Singletrail am ganzen Samstag befahrbar?



Der Knackpunkt ist an der Mittelstation der Seilbahn. Dort werden die beiden trails gemeinsam über die Forststraße geführt. Die Teilnehmer kommen dort alle Minute durch. Im unteren Bereich wird wahrscheinlich dann auf den freeride gewechselt. Also Kollisionen vorhersehbar.

Wir werden das aber im Orga-team am Mi./Do. noch genauer abklären, geben die Entscheidung dann gleich auf der Bikepark-Homepage bekannt. Momentan gehen wir von ganztägiger Schließung von "gelb" und "rot" aus.


----------



## nonem (6. Juli 2010)

Ne Sperrung des ganzen oberen Freerides obwohl da garnich im Rennen gefahren wird? Mann kann ja ab der Mittelstation unter der Seilbahn bis unten fahren ohne die Rennstrecke zu kreuzen, oder?


----------



## haenson (6. Juli 2010)

Ist der Transport der rennteilnehmer nicht eh vorrangig? Da dann noch lange anstehen ist doch eh ätzend. Lieber wann anders biken und am Samstag anderen zuschauen.


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. Juli 2010)

Sehr geil...also wird das Rennen unten auf die Freeride umgeleitet?
Gute Entscheidung denn der untere gelbe Teil ist ja nur langweiliges Geradeaus-Gebolze.
Da hat die Freeride ein paar mehr Kurven zu bieten


----------



## nonem (6. Juli 2010)

haenson schrieb:


> Ist der Transport der rennteilnehmer nicht eh vorrangig? Da dann noch lange anstehen ist doch eh ätzend. Lieber wann anders biken und am Samstag anderen zuschauen.


Hätte ich nen anderen Tag Zeit würde ich dir sogar recht geben, nur dummerweise warte ich nun schon 5 Wochen dat ich ma wieder aufs Bike komme und die nächsten 5 Wochen siehts auch nich besser aus. Außer eben am Samstag...


----------



## tresor23 (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin auch für zuschauen bringt ja nichts wenn 50 biker am rennen teil nehmen und keiner schaut zu..... zu mal ja niemand etwas weiß von flyern oder so..... Es gab glaube ich nur nen paar poster wo auf das rennen hingewiesen worden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonem (6. Juli 2010)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch für zuschauen bringt ja nichts wenn 50 biker am rennen teil nehmen und keiner schaut zu..... zu mal ja niemand etwas weiß von flyern oder so..... Es gab glaube ich nur nen paar poster wo auf das rennen hingewiesen worden ist.


Wir werden sicher auch mal zuschauen aber gerade in den Pausen etc wär es schon gut wenn man selbst fahren könnte


----------



## Resendisback (6. Juli 2010)

Wer Donnerstag im Bikepark ist bitte PM an mich, weswegen wird dann geklärt =)


----------



## tresor23 (7. Juli 2010)

nonem schrieb:


> Wir werden sicher auch mal zuschauen aber gerade in den Pausen etc wär es schon gut wenn man selbst fahren könnte


 
Ja aber was bleibt denn noch Singeltrail und Northshore ach ja die Dirtline ist in arbeit wird aber bestimmt nicht fertig bis Samstag und der schwere DH ist ja eh gespert...... und wenn die Rennfahrer vor gelassen werden wartest ja ewig.....


----------



## Resendisback (7. Juli 2010)

nonem schrieb:


> Wir werden sicher auch mal zuschauen aber gerade in den Pausen etc wär es schon gut wenn man selbst fahren könnte



Ist auf den gesperrten Strecken glaub ich kaum möglich..


----------



## nonem (7. Juli 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Ist auf den gesperrten Strecken glaub ich kaum möglich..


Is schon klar, nur sollte man wg.40 Rennteilnehmer nich gleich den ganzen Park dichtmachen. Es gibt ja noch mehr Abfahrten als nur die eine "Rennstrecke"


----------



## burn (7. Juli 2010)

An deiner Stelle wuerde ich einfach in einen der anderen Parks im Harz fahren, in Braunlage haengen die Strecken nun einmal mehr oder weniger eng zusammen...


----------



## Struggler (8. Juli 2010)

In Thale gibts es zwar nur die eine Strecke aber die war ja auch für den ganzen Tag gesperrt.....

Ich habe heute in Braunlage festgestellt, dass die Zäune ein bissle zu eng sind wenn man da nicht genau in der Mitte durchfährt

​


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (9. Juli 2010)

Struggler schrieb:


> In Thale gibts es zwar nur die eine Strecke aber die war ja auch für den ganzen Tag gesperrt.....
> 
> Ich habe heute in Braunlage festgestellt, dass die Zäune ein bissle zu eng sind wenn man da nicht genau in der Mitte durchfährt
> 
> ​



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 

Ausserdem gibt es ein paar Stellen, an denen die Planken mit der Kante GEGEN die Fahrtrichtung zeigen anstatt wie ein Trichter zu funktionieren crasht man im dümmsten Fall voll drauf...   

Nicht so schön ....


----------



## toschi (9. Juli 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> 
> Ausserdem gibt es ein paar Stellen, an denen die Planken mit der Kante GEGEN die Fahrtrichtung zeigen anstatt wie ein Trichter zu funktionieren crasht man im dümmsten Fall voll drauf...
> 
> Nicht so schön ....


Ja, nicht sehr geschickt aus der Sicht der Biker und der Sicherheit (in diesem Fall Verletzungsrisiko), es soll aber den Biker im Normalbetrieb dazu zwingen die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren um an Kreuzungen / Einmündungen etc. die Gefahr eine Kollision mit dem Querverkehr zu mindern, in diesem Fall steht die Sicherheit für den Biker und Passanten. Als Trichter würde es genauso funktionieren denn Engstelle bleibt Engstelle. Der Planer ist wohl kein Biker, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2010)

Die Bretter hängen nur lose in den Halterungen, wenn die ein Spasskopp verschiebt wirds halt eng. Hängt man sie halt wieder richtig hin.
Ich hatte bei keiner Durchfahrt die Notwendigkeit gesehen wegen den Dingern langsamer zu fahren, und das mit 780er Boobar.


----------



## Resendisback (9. Juli 2010)

Soo, also die Dirtline ist fertig und offen.
Der Einstieg vom Race DH wurde auch gemindert und ist bald wieder fahrbar,
auch Anlieger werden im Park noch ergänzt.


----------



## tresor23 (11. Juli 2010)

Das war also das erste Rennen im Park..........


----------



## wurmberg (11. Juli 2010)

[FONT="]SchÃ¶ner SpaÃ![/FONT]
  [FONT="]Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten, die dieses 3. Rennen im "1. Downhill Harzcup" hier in Braunlage erst mÃ¶glich gemacht haben. Vielen Dank auch an die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer fÃ¼r ihre gezeigten Leistungen auf dieser kraftraubenden, extrem langen Rennstrecke. Das Wetter war mit Ã¼ber 40 Grad zwar schon ein wenig zu heiÃ, aber das tat der guten Stimmung bei diesem Event keinen Abbruch. Total locker und stressfrei ging alles vonstatten und auch die vielen Biker, die nicht am Rennen beteiligt waren, hatten ihren SpaÃ auf den anderen Strecken im Park. Es war auch hochinteressant fÃ¼r die vielen Besucher, die sich an der riesigen Strecke entlang aufhielten oder Ã¼ber ihr hinweg gondelten, um SpektakulÃ¤res zu sehen.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Wir wÃ¼nschen allen Bikern, die auch das 4. Rennen in Schulenberg noch absolvieren werden viel SpaÃ, GlÃ¼ck und Gesundheit dabei. Von uns aus kÃ¶nntet Ihr alle den Gesamtcup einheimsen!!![/FONT]
  [FONT="]Wir sehen uns bestimmt in novellierter Fassung beim â2. Downhill Harzcup 2011â wieder![/FONT]


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Juli 2010)

War auf jeden Fall ne entspannte Athmosphäre.

Leider viel zu viel persönliches Pech...


----------



## Struggler (11. Juli 2010)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Das war also das erste Rennen im Park..........
> 
> 
> <object width='512' height='288'><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true' /><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always' /><param name='movie' value='http://videos.mtb-news.de/v/7632' /><embed src='http://videos.mtb-news.de/v/7632' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width='512' height='288' allowFullScreen='true' allowScriptAccess='always'></embed></object>




Das Rennen hat ne Menge Spass gemacht trotz der Hitze...
ich freue mich schon auf das Rennen im nächsten Jahr. Ich hoffe das ich dann mal besser abschneide​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taggecko77 (11. Juli 2010)

ich könnte :kotz: da Canyon bei der Reklamation des verzogenen und gerissenen Hinterbaus sch... gebaut hat und ich mein Bike gleich wieder hin schicken konnte, nach dem DHL geliefert hatte. Ich wäre gerne mit gefahren, zu mal ich ja die Anmeldegebühr bezahlt hatte 
Aber schön, das ihr viel Spaß hattet 
@ tresor23 nettes Video


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Juli 2010)

Oh bin ja sogar 2x im Video vertreten xD

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den an der Strecke gewesenen Fotographen aus? Sind zufällig welche davon hier anwesend?

Grüße


----------



## BIKEPROS (12. Juli 2010)

wallride


----------



## zweirad-busche (12. Juli 2010)

Taggecko77 schrieb:


> ich könnte :kotz: da Canyon bei der Reklamation des verzogenen und gerissenen Hinterbaus sch... gebaut hat und ich mein Bike gleich wieder hin schicken konnte, nach dem DHL geliefert hatte. Ich wäre gerne mit gefahren, zu mal ich ja die Anmeldegebühr bezahlt hatte
> Aber schön, das ihr viel Spaß hattet
> @ tresor23 nettes Video



Schade, dass Du nicht teilnehmen konntest, aber Du weisst doch wo es TOP Bikes mit Hinterbau gibt. 
v


----------



## BIKEPROS (13. Juli 2010)

Roadgap


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2010)

BIKEPROS schrieb:


> Roadgap



Heisst das, der Race DH bzw. violett oder wie der heisst ist jetzt fertig ausgebaut und im oberen Teil mit Schwung fahrbar? 
Zu diesem Roadgap hin ging es ja eher bergauf, so dass es kaum zu mehr als einem stumpfen Flatdrop gereicht hätte.


----------



## Taggecko77 (13. Juli 2010)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du nicht teilnehmen konntest, aber Du weisst doch wo es TOP Bikes mit Hinterbau gibt.
> v



 an Euch habe ich auch schon gedacht 
mal sehen was die eurobike neues presentiert, dann wird ein neuer Rahmen ausgesucht


----------



## BIKEPROS (14. Juli 2010)

Freeride


----------



## Resendisback (15. Juli 2010)

Die Bilder wären glaub ich garnich schlecht wennse scharf wären


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juli 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Die Bilder wären glaub ich garnich schlecht wennse scharf wären



Was ist los? Hast Du momentan kein Bett zu Hause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKEPROS (15. Juli 2010)

leichter DH


----------



## LutzConnor (15. Juli 2010)

moin..
ich bin in 2 wochen am wurmberg und hab daher mal ne frage..
werden die bikes wie zum beispiel in willingen mit in die gondel genommen oder anders mit rauf genommen? und wenn ja, wie ?


----------



## sh0rt (15. Juli 2010)

Transportgondeln, Bike reinstellen Bügel über Vorder bzw. Hinterrad machen und mit der nächsten Gondel hinterherfahren.
Einladen wird immer vom Personal unterstützt, ausgeladen wird vom Personal der Seilbahn alleine und dann Rad wartet oben auf dich.


----------



## Resendisback (15. Juli 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was ist los? Hast Du momentan kein Bett zu Hause?



Hahahah 
Ich musste aufm Feld penn, um ein gutes Foto letzter Nacht zu erwischen


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2010)

Struggler schrieb:


> Das Rennen hat ne Menge Spass gemacht trotz der Hitze...
> ich freue mich schon auf das Rennen im nächsten Jahr. Ich hoffe das ich dann mal besser abschneide​



Rennen unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit 
Ich sehe ja so gut wie keine Zuschauer.


----------



## sh0rt (15. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Rennen unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit
> Ich sehe ja so gut wie keine Zuschauer.



Natürlich verläuft sich das nicht bei einer so langen Strecke, natürlich kommen auch zu einer kleinen Rennveranstaltung viele Leute und die +30° schrecken auch niemanden ab sich an die Strecke zu stellen.


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Natürlich verläuft sich das nicht bei einer so langen Strecke, natürlich kommen auch zu einer kleinen Rennveranstaltung viele Leute und die +30° schrecken auch niemanden ab sich an die Strecke zu stellen.



Verlaufen kann passen. Strecke nicht Gefunden...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Juli 2010)

viel mehr war an solchen stellen in Ilmenau auch nicht los beim EDC


----------



## Nasum (16. Juli 2010)

So Jungs morgen ist Samstag...es geht wieder auf zum Wurmberg.Man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKEPROS (16. Juli 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/13368035"]Team SelmaStar on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn das bitte für eine Egoshow?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. Juli 2010)

Jetzt weis ich wer der User  BIKEPROS ist..... Der Erbauer des an manchen Stellen fragwürdigen Parks.... Aber wieso muss er jeden Tag ein Foto von sich reinstellen und dann noch ohne etwas dazu zu schreiben?

Muss ich Kalle Blomquist rechtgeben, der Thread wird von manchen als OneMan Egoshow benutzt ..... schade eigentlich!


----------



## el_ConnoR (16. Juli 2010)

Also ich freue mich immer hier Bilder und Videos zu finden. Besonders wenn darauf neue Bauten zu sehen sind.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. Juli 2010)

Cool und nun werd ich noch von Bikepros gedisst ..... Grade per PN bekommen

_Skywalker
wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, dann solltest Du einfach mal die Klappe halten, oder dich mit deinem richtigen Namen zu erkennen geben.
Auf den Bildern sind verschiedene Fahrer. Dabei steht immer auf welcher Strecke das Bild gemacht wurde!
Alle Beiträge sollen nur die neuen Elemente zeigen.

P.S. In Salzgitter habe ich vor kurzem auch einen Bikepark gebaut, aber da Du die Sachen, die ich bau ******** findest ist das ja nicht so interessant für dich.
__________________
www.bikepros.de​_
Hat da einer keine Eier in der Hose und schreibt lieber anonym ...... Schade eigentlich! 
Wenn man nicht mit Kritik umgegen kann, sollte man doch nicht versuchen in der Öffentlichkeit aufzutreten !


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juli 2010)

Die neue Jumpline entspricht, dem Video nach, genau dem, was ich prophezeit habe. Sprünge zu kurz, zu klein und teils deutlich zu dicht hintereinander, um wirklich gut abzuheben. Ichwiederhole es daher: Lasst die Jungs aus dem Deister eine Trail bauen, der wird eine Rakete. Und Bikepros, fahr doch selber mal in den Deister und hol Dir da ein paar Anregungen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juli 2010)




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juli 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Die neue Jumpline entspricht, dem Video nach, genau dem, was ich prophezeit habe. Sprünge zu kurz, zu klein und teils deutlich zu dicht hintereinander, um wirklich gut abzuheben. Ichwiederhole es daher: Lasst die Jungs aus dem Deister eine Trail bauen, der wird eine Rakete. Und Bikepros, fahr doch selber mal in den Deister und hol Dir da ein paar Anregungen ;-)


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Juli 2010)

hey, vielleicht übt er ja noch strecken zu bauen.
hahnenklee: wird immer interessanter und deutlich besser seitdem er da nicht mehr baut
braunlage: der mieseste park den ich seit langem besucht habe, da stimmt mal garnichts, rate den meisten auch ab dahin zu fahren


----------



## TG333 (16. Juli 2010)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hey, vielleicht übt er ja noch strecken zu bauen.
> hahnenklee: wird immer interessanter und deutlich besser seitdem er da nicht mehr baut
> braunlage: der mieseste park den ich seit langem besucht habe, da stimmt mal garnichts, rate den meisten auch ab dahin zu fahren


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (16. Juli 2010)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hey, vielleicht übt er ja noch strecken zu bauen.
> hahnenklee: wird immer interessanter und deutlich besser seitdem er da nicht mehr baut
> braunlage: der mieseste park den ich seit langem besucht habe, da stimmt mal garnichts, rate den meisten auch ab dahin zu fahren



Das interessiert mich jetzt genauer - 

Was hat sich in Hahnenklee denn verbessert ? Ernst gemeinte Frage da ich im Mai dort war und wenig aufregendes entdecken konnte....


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Juli 2010)

naja, sie versuchen einmal pro woche die strecke auszubessern, also größere löcher usw, also sie versuchen viel nachzuholen. den kritikpunkt den viele ansprechen dass da viele wurzeln seien kann man nur ignorieren, is halt downhill. was hat dir denn da gefehlt? so richtig aufregende sachen gibts da jetzt auch nich wirklich, am interessantesten für die leute die besser fahren können sind halt die beiden dh pisten


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Juli 2010)

nett, hab mir grad auf anraten des herrn TG des video angeblickert. lustig dass er selbst nich sauber über seine sprünge kommt. danke für den hinweiß herr gold


----------



## TG333 (16. Juli 2010)

War mir ein Vergnügen Monsieur Linch de Pin


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (16. Juli 2010)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> was hat dir denn da gefehlt?



Naja - die krassen Sumpflöcher überall waren schon ein bisschen belastend. 
Wenn da jetzt ausgebessert wird ist ja nicht schlecht...

Ich finde die Sprünge so sau schlecht plaziert - wurzeln in Anfahrt und Landung usw

Werd wohl mal wieder hinfahren und sehen was sich getan hat.


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Juli 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Naja - die krassen Sumpflöcher überall waren schon ein bisschen belastend.
> Wenn da jetzt ausgebessert wird ist ja nicht schlecht...
> 
> Ich finde die Sprünge so sau schlecht plaziert - wurzeln in Anfahrt und Landung usw



ja, solche löcher bessern sie halt aus, merkt man auch.

und die sache mit den sprüngen hat man dem fuhrmann zu verdanken, er kanns einfach nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juli 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Die neue Jumpline entspricht, dem Video nach, genau dem, was ich prophezeit habe. Sprünge zu kurz, zu klein und teils deutlich zu dicht hintereinander, um wirklich gut abzuheben. Ichwiederhole es daher: Lasst die Jungs aus dem Deister eine Trail bauen, der wird eine Rakete. Und Bikepros, fahr doch selber mal in den Deister und hol Dir da ein paar Anregungen ;-)



Danke dir




Also so schlimm finde ich den Bikepark eigentlich gar nicht.Die DH ist zumindest im Oberen Abschnitt echt schön und auch aus dem Race Track kann man was machen.Klar sind da wieder ein paar unüberlegte Sachen drin aber naja...


----------



## jaamaa (16. Juli 2010)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Cool und nun werd ich noch von Bikepros gedisst ..... Grade per PN bekommen
> 
> P.S. In *Salzgitter* habe ich vor kurzem auch einen Bikepark gebaut,
> ___________________
> www.bikepros.de​_



Dachte eigentlich es wären die Dirt-Kiddis gewesen, die bei uns den tollen Bikepark gebaut haben und nicht irgendein Pro! Ist ja schon ne tolle Sache solche professionellen Elemente in heimischen Wäldern zu haben . Aber Fun bringt es hier auch nicht.

CLE Sache ! Danke, danke.







_


​_


----------



## toschi (16. Juli 2010)

@LordLinchpin
Da Du ja jetzt der Meinung bis das der Park in Hahneklee sich bessert führst Du also darauf zurück das O.F. diesen Park nicht mehr betreut. Bist Du Insider oder beruht das auf Hörensagen?

Ich habe auch schon viel Kritik abgelassen über den Park am Wurmberg, das bedeutet aber nicht das man den Leuten abraten sollte dort hin zu fahren. Ein Urteil kann man sich doch erst erlauben wenn man selbst min. einmal dort gewesen ist. Zudem ist der Park gerade mal ein Jahr in Betrieb und hat auch noch demensprechende Streckenbeschaffenheiten, der Betreiber wirbt auch mit "naturbelassen" also kann man davon ausgehen keine planierten, geshapten, vier Meter breite Flugschneisen vorzufinden.
Sicher ist es notwenig hier und da Verbesserungen, Einebnungen, Entschärfungen und was auch immer vorzunehemen. Ist aber schwierig für eine Einzelperson oder auch für den Betreiber dieses zu organisieren bzw. zu zahlen.

Ich höre hier oft Kritiken, die mehr als Spam oder zum diskreditieren gedacht sind. Gerade jetzt im Sommer wäre nach Betriebsschluss noch ne Menge Zeit an der Strecke zu arbeiten, doch von den Bikern habe ich nach Betriebsschluss noch keinen an der Strecke gesehen.
Letztes Jahr gab es mal einen Bautag an dem ich leider nicht teilnehmen konnte, anstelle der Kritik könnte doch so etwas mal wieder angeregt werden.
Ich find zwar auch das der Betreiber da etwas mehr Innitiative in diese Richtung streuen sollte, aber wenn der es nicht bringt muss man halt selber ran und auf ihn zugehen.
Es fehlt für diesen Park noch die entsprechende Community die sich auch etwas verantwortlich fühlt, alles auf den Betreiber zu schieben halte ich für etwas zu einfach.

schönes Wochenende...


----------



## TG333 (16. Juli 2010)

Dieses Forum kann mehr besonnene Poster wie den toschi gebrauchen.

Zum Thema selbst Hand anlegen: Es ist ja nicht so, dass Ideen aufgenommen würden. Der Baueinsatz letztes Jahr war lediglich "ihr macht, was wir euch sagen und uns ist egal, was ihr denkt (und TÜV/Bauamt/Forst bla bla)". Wie brilliant ein Bikepark werden kann, wenn man die Biker miteintscheiden lässt (von denen viele eh schon haufenweise Bauerfahrungen von ihren Hometrails usw haben) sieht man in Schulenberg. Was Jaco und Hendrik da initiiert haben war super und als man die Leute noch ließ hat auch jeder freudig zu Besen, Harke und Schaufel gegriffen und den Track in super Zustand gehalten.


----------



## sh0rt (16. Juli 2010)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Grade per PN bekommen



Ich fänd es ja doof, wenn man *persönliche/private* Nachrichten von mir in einem Forum öffentlich macht.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (16. Juli 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem schliess ich mich an - Für die 2. Saison eigentlich ganz ok... Natürlich muss sich noch einiges verbessern (auch hier die eigenartig plazierten Holzrampen ...  ) aber alles in allem kann das was werden denke ich.


----------



## stephan- (16. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich es wären die Dirt-Kiddis gewesen, die bei uns den tollen Bikepark gebaut haben und nicht irgendein Pro! Ist ja schon ne tolle Sache solche professionellen Elemente in heimischen Wäldern zu haben . Aber Fun bringt es hier auch nicht.
> 
> CLE Sache ! Danke, danke.
> 
> ...




das ist ein witz oder?


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Juli 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> das ist ein witz oder?



na hoffentlich.

@toschi: das is mehr so insiderwissen da ich sehr oft da oben bin. ich bin einfach der meinung die offiziellen sollten auf die biker hören bzw mal die biker fragen wenn es um sowas wie nen bikepark geht und nich einfach nur guggn wer im preislimit liegt.

und der TG hat recht, schulenberg is super gepflegt, aber, auch wenns hart klingt, befürchte ich dass auch schulenberg etwas nachlassen KÖNNTE da jaco und henne ja nu wech sind.

und ich rate den leuten mit dem folgenden satz davon ab:

braunlage is nich schlecht, nur wenn ihr spaß haben wollt fahrt ihr woanders hin


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Juli 2010)

und zwar wohin ( in nächster nähe) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Juli 2010)

schulenberg, hahnenklee und thale. reicht das?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juli 2010)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ...
> braunlage is nich schlecht, nur wenn ihr spaß haben wollt fahrt ihr woanders hin



Spass hatte ich da schon. 
Und so bekloppte Holzrampen wie in Hahnenklee hats da auch weniger, bis auf ein zwei bin ich alle drüber und die Landungen waren zwar manchmal was heftig, aber manchmal auch sehr smooth. Oben im DH ist eine völlig bekloppte und rechts im FR die Shores sind grenzwertig. Aber trotzdem lustig.
Es sind im Grunde bislang naturbelassene Trails mit freundlicher schneller Seilbahn.
Nicht besonders schwierig zu fahren, mit CC bike eher nicht, aber teils kommt doch auch Flow auf. 
Es hat durchaus noch Potential, und die paar bescheuerten Jumplines und falsch plazierten Kicker kann man ja noch irgendwann umbauen.

Find das nicht gerecht, jetzt so nach dem Motto "weissbescheid" hier alles und jeden zu dissen.

THale wird einem doch nach 5 Abfahrten langweilig.


----------



## el_ConnoR (16. Juli 2010)

Und noch was subjektives (das klingt mir hier nämlich etwas zu negativ):

Ich war bei meinen letzten beiden Bikepark besuchen (Juli 2010) in Braunlage sehr zufrieden und hatte jeweils einen schönen Biketag. Natürlich finde ich auch die eine oder andere Stelle die ich [für mich!] gerne optimieren würde, aber in erster Linie sind mir die Verbesserungen und insbesondere die Steigerungen des "Flows" im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr aufgefallen. 
Immer dran denken, den Park gibt es erst seit einem Jahr. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut, und ich nehme einige Verbesserungen im Park wahr.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> THale wird einem doch nach 5 Abfahrten langweilig.



das hab ich mir auch immer gedacht, deswegen war mein erster bikepark im harz braunlage, nicht viel weiter weg und paar strecken mehr, die man auch mit nem FR Hardtail locker fahren kann.

Spaß hats gemacht, jedoch hätte ich wohl auch einiges anders gemacht, obwohl ich bikepark unerfahren bin.

z.B. gibts auf der neuen Line in ilmenau ein paar schöne Anliegercombos, die ich in Braunlage total vermisst habe.

naja... ich werd, wenn möglich, mal alle ausprobieren, dann gehts halt nächste woche doch erstmal in einen anderen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. Juli 2010)

Mir gefallen die Strecken eigentlich ziemlich gut.

Z.T. geht es recht lange einfach gerade aus, aber wenn nicht mehr erlaubt ist, dann ist halt nicht mehr möglich. Andererseits gibt es aber auch sehr schöne Passagen, die wirklich Spaß machen.
So richtige Patzer habe ich direkt auf den Strecken nicht bemerkt. Es wäre letztlich auch langweilig, wenn alles easy zu fahren wäre. Da kann imho ruhig mal ne Wurzel oder ein Stein blöd liegen.
Zumal die Tracks trotz solcher Stellen nicht wirklich schwer zu fahren sind.


Natürlich gibt es noch viel zu verbessern, aber der Park ist auch noch sehr jung.
Vielleicht sollten hier einge mal wieder in der freien Natur Biken gehen.
Da liegt immer was rum und bei der "Streckenführung" wurde i.d.R. nicht an die Fahrbarkeit gedacht.
Mir gefällt die Naturbelassenheit, sofern amn das so sagen kann, eigentlich sehr gut. Für eine lahme, bis in alle Details geshapte Piste würde ich da nicht mehr hinkommen.



Die Sprünge sind allerdings zum Teil schon recht seltsam (gerade die Jumpline im Track mit der roten Markierung oberhalb vom Wallride). Das mag vielleicht egal sein, wenn man mit nem fetten DH-Bike drüberrollert (siehe Video), aber wenn ich die Sprünge mit meinem Rad so fahren würde, läge ich vermutlich sehr schnell auf der Schnauze.



Ich hoffe, dass die Entwicklung in Braunlage fortschreitet und auch Kritiken der Besucher angenommen werden. Allerdings sollte die Kritik auch sachlich sein. Andernfalls hat man auch keinen Anspruch darauf, ernst genommen zu werden.


----------



## Resendisback (16. Juli 2010)

BIKEPROS schrieb:


> Team SelmaStar on Vimeo





Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Cool und nun werd ich noch von Bikepros gedisst ..... Grade per PN bekommen
> 
> _Skywalker
> wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, dann solltest Du einfach mal die Klappe halten, oder dich mit deinem richtigen Namen zu erkennen geben.
> ...






Nicht überall wo Fuhrmann draufsteht, ist auch Fuhrmann drin.
Sicher das Bikepro Oliver Fuhrmann ist? Ich weis es nicht - und es ist mir auch egal.
Wenn dem doch so ist, denkt man die Antwort ist ziemlich daneben, aber
wärt Ihr Herr Fuhrmann - und bekommt von allen Seiten nur kacke zu hören, würdet Ihr nicht anders reagieren. Ich finde es zwar verständlich, jedoch hätte man es nicht so Abwährtend formulieren müssen. Im Text selbst steht ja das es verschiedene Fahrer sind, was ja Sinn macht, denn
sich fotografieren und gleichzeitig springen ist schwierig, es mangelt hier NUR an vernünftiger Kommunikation. Zu den Bildern hätte man ein wenig Text beigefügt und es wäre nicht zu 3 Seiten spam gekommen.

Es sieht halt ein wenig halbherzig durchdacht aus - hat ja vielleicht seine Gründe, wobei wie oft gesagt, ein Bikepark und vorallem Braunlage muss erstmal zu diesem Ruf finden - und das DAUERT seine Zeit.
Man hätte einen besseren Bikepark bauen können, aber nicht in so kurzer Zeit mit 100%iger Feinarbeit an jedem Millimeter jeder Strecke! 
Warum begreift das keiner? 
Einige Stellen, Elemente und co. kann und wird man mit der Zeit auch präparieren und umbauen.
Einige Antworten sind einfach nicht durchdacht und rotz frech.

Das Video vermittelt halt schon Anfangs einen falschen Eindruck, vorallem weil der Name eingeblendet wird und .co, hätte man den Text aus der PM auf freundliche Art und weise übers Video geschrieben = 3 Seiten weniger spam 

Weiter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. Juli 2010)

@ resendisback : Das stimmt wohl aber Denic sagt die Homepage www.bikepros.de gehört diesem Inhaber.
Domaininhaber:	Oliver Fuhrmann
Adresse:	Oswald 5
PLZ:	45889
Ort:	Gelsenkirchen
Land:	DE

Leider verstehe ich die PN auch nicht, vorallem weil ich den Park im ganzen nicht kritisiert habe. Ich habe nur gesagt das mir Teile nicht gefallen. Andere Teile wie der obere Downhill finde ich z.B. sehr schön angelegt.  Wahrscheinlich ist lesen heutzutage Glückssache...

In diesem Sinne alles wird gut!


----------



## Tigerpython (16. Juli 2010)

Ich bin zwar noch Anfänger und war noch in keinem anderen Park ausser Braunlage, aber ich finde ihn gut. 
Das Seilbahnpersonal ist freundlich und hilfsbereit. 
Und nach dem ich mein Schleudertrauma nach 2 Wochen nun auch überwunden habe werde ich auch wieder hin fahren.

Gruß
Tigerpython


----------



## sh0rt (16. Juli 2010)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> ...



Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum, ich würde mit dem posten von Privaten Nachrichten oder mit verstößen gegen Nutzungsbedingungen aufpassen. Man weiß nie, wer sich auf den Schlipps getreten fühlt


----------



## m-a-tb (16. Juli 2010)

hi leute ;
hatte jetzt keine Lust mir den ganzen fred durchzulesen ;D
wollt halt fragen wie voll der park so in der regel ist.?!


----------



## Resendisback (16. Juli 2010)

m-a-tb schrieb:


> hi leute ;
> hatte jetzt keine Lust mir den ganzen fred durchzulesen ;D
> wollt halt fragen wie voll der park so in der regel ist.?!



Nie voll genug


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Juli 2010)

weil alle anderen wo anders hinfahren.



Resendisback schrieb:


> Nicht überall wo Fuhrmann draufsteht, ist auch Fuhrmann drin.



stimmt, in der regel gilt: steht O.F. drauf is ******* drin


----------



## Huckster82 (17. Juli 2010)

Weis jemand wie lange die Tageskarten gültig sind,haben noch 3 Tageskarten und wollten noch 2 Tage dieses Jahr fahren kann man da noch nächstes Jahr den andren Tag verplautzen oder sind die nach dieser Saison abgelaufen...


----------



## Struggler (17. Juli 2010)

das müsste auf der karte mit draufstehen wie lange die gültig ist


----------



## stephan- (17. Juli 2010)

Struggler schrieb:


> das müsste auf der karte mit draufstehen wie lange die gültig ist



nö. auf meiner steht nix.


----------



## Struggler (17. Juli 2010)

auf meiner 10er karte steht drauf das die bis zum 12.11.2010 gültig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Juli 2010)

ansonsten ruf da einfach mal an und frag nach


----------



## TG333 (17. Juli 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum, ich würde mit dem posten von Privaten Nachrichten oder mit verstößen gegen Nutzungsbedingungen aufpassen. Man weiß nie, wer sich auf den Schlipps getreten fühlt



Als wenn jemand noch Rechte an Dokumenten hätte die er ohne Vertraulichkeitsvereinbarung und anonym durch´s Interntron verschickt.


----------



## stephan- (17. Juli 2010)

TG333 schrieb:


> Als wenn jemand noch Rechte an Dokumenten hätte die er ohne Vertraulichkeitsvereinbarung und anonym durch´s Interntron verschickt.



man postet einfach keine PMs, das ist ne sache von anstand.


----------



## Flame-Blade (17. Juli 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> man postet einfach keine PMs, das ist ne sache von anstand.



Lächerlich...


----------



## stephan- (17. Juli 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Lächerlich...



kannst du das irgendwie argumentativ untermauern oder wolltest du nur mal dazwischenkotzen?


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Juli 2010)

anstand? digga das is das ibc, auf anstand kannste da lange warten


----------



## Flame-Blade (17. Juli 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> kannst du das irgendwie argumentativ untermauern oder wolltest du nur mal dazwischenkotzen?




Scheinst auch ein kleiner Gut-Mensch zu sein,oder?

Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt und so...

Wenn man anstatt sich der Kritik zu stellen lieber unbegründetet,freche PNs verschickt ist für mich spätestens da Schluss mit Anstand.
Hätte wohl genauso gehandelt und hätte kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (17. Juli 2010)

Man beleidigt keine Leute, das ist eine Sache von Anstand! Vorallem finde ich seine Meinung zu äußern gehört doch in einem Forum dazu. Wenn das verboten ist sollte man das dazu schreiben.
Wir sind doch nicht bei der Mountainbike Rider hier, da ist anarchie !


----------



## buddlersen (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wer von euch hatte noch fotografierenden Anhang mit dabei?
Bzw. gibt es irgendwo eine Fotoseite, wo man alle Bilder findet?

Im Anhang sind ein paar.


Gruß

Buddlersen

PS: Die Diskussion um Streckenbauer und wer wann und wo was gesagt und gebaut hat... oh man...
Meine aktive Forenzeit im Netz liegt gut 5 bis 6 Jahre zurück und es ist (natürlich) immer noch alles der gleiche Quark. Wer was zu meckern hat, möge sich beim nächsten Builders Day melden oder mal direkt auf die Seilbahner zugehen, aber nicht unter dem anonymen Deckmantel des Netzes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Juli 2010)

in hakle helfe ich auch gerne wenn ich es schaffe, kein anonymer deckmantel, ich bin bekannt. und in meiner vollen bekanntheit versuche ich die leute zu unterstützen die versuchen den scheiß von OF wieder brauchbar zu machen


----------



## Skywalker_sz (17. Juli 2010)

Das gleiche gilt für mich, ich bin auch bekannt und kümmere mich mit um Schulenberg wenn es meine Zeit zulässt, deshalb denke ich das ich keinen anonymen Deckmantel brauche :-D


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Juli 2010)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie lange die Tageskarten gültig sind,haben noch 3 Tageskarten und wollten noch 2 Tage dieses Jahr fahren kann man da noch nächstes Jahr den andren Tag verplautzen oder sind die nach dieser Saison abgelaufen...



Ich würde sagen wie der Name Tageskarte schon sagt nur für den Tag wo sie gekauft worden sind !?!

10er Karte is ja was ganz anderes...


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2010)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> weil alle anderen wo anders hinfahren.
> 
> 
> 
> stimmt, in der regel gilt: steht O.F. drauf is ******* drin



Moin,

fahr mal bitte ein wenig runter. Das ist zum Teil beleidigend und diffamierend und grenzt schon an übler Nachrede was Du von Dir gibst. 

Reelle sachliche Kritik sieht für mich dann doch etwas anders aus, selbst wenn man anderen Personen und deren Machwerk nichts abgewinnen kann.

Nachdenkliche Grüsse
Jens


----------



## TG333 (17. Juli 2010)

Es ging mir nicht um Anstand, lediglich darum, dass mein Vorposter von "nicht rechtsfreien Räumen" sprach. Davon ab scheint das IBC insgesamt schon ein anstandsfreier Raum zu sein. Die PM war auch anonym, wie sollte man gegenüber Anon Anstand wahren?


----------



## Nasum (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

so ich komm gerade mal wieder aus dem Bikepark Braunlage(halbe Stunde weg von mir) und ich muss sagen das der Park ganz gut ist.Ich kann allerdings auch die Kritik an der neuen DirtLine verstehen...die ist Murcks.Allerdings ist das so im Großen und Ganzen ein guter Park der langsam wachsen wird.Macht lieber ein paar gute Vorschläge zum verbessern anstatt so zu meckern.Wie gesagt die neue Bahn ist Murcks, zu wenig Abstand zw. den Tables,eigentlich alles sehr eng und unschön zu fahren.Ich denke ein paar Sachen rausnehmen und dafür vlt. mehr Anlauf und dann sieht das schon anders aus.
Großes Lob nochmal ein BIKESHOP BUSCHE die mal wieder mit Werkzeug ausgeholfen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (17. Juli 2010)

Hehe jo es is noch leicht zu erkennen das se bis Ende Oktober gültig is thx struggler..hehe und die Diskussion find ich hier schon lustig mit tüte chips und nen Bier biste hier gut bedient


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2010)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Hehe jo es is noch leicht zu erkennen das se bis Ende Oktober gültig is thx struggler..hehe und die Diskussion find ich hier schon lustig mit tüte chips und nen Bier biste hier gut bedient



Du sollst nicht saufen sondern Biken...

Ich will dann mal los!


----------



## Tigerpython (17. Juli 2010)

Kann jemand sagen, wann die Ergebnisse vom letzten Rennen in Braunlage aufgelistet werden? Die Zeiten würden mich mal interessieren.

MfG
Tigerpython


----------



## namroN (17. Juli 2010)

Buddlersen: Es gibt ne Fotogruppe im Album, der Link dazu ist in Resendisback seiner Signatur 

Bei den Tageskarten, die über mehrere Tage gehen, stand eigentlich immer nen Datum drauf o0 Ansonsten, wie gesagt, anrufen


----------



## stephan- (17. Juli 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> Bei den Tageskarten, die über mehrere Tage gehen, stand eigentlich immer nen Datum drauf o0 Ansonsten, wie gesagt, anrufen



auf meiner steht nix. sollte ich allerdings da auftreffen und meine karte sollte "abgelaufen" sein dann dreh ich im roten.


----------



## burn (17. Juli 2010)

also falls ich mich richtig erinner sind doch nur die 5Tageskarten an frei waehlbaren Tagen gueltig. Alle anderen sind nur am Tag an dem sie geloest wurden gueltig. 
Also die 3Tageskarten an 3 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen...


Angaben ohne Gewehr (peng)


----------



## el Lingo (17. Juli 2010)

Ich will das hier auch nochmal bemerken: Trotz meiner Kritik an einigen Punkten (Jumpline etc.) finde ich den Park an sich schon sehr nett, man kann da Spaß haben, keine Frage. Es fehlt halt hier und da nur ein bisschen Flow auf den Strecken. Kann ihn aber jeden für einen Tag empfehlen.


----------



## DeteR (17. Juli 2010)

Mal was anders. Zum Thema bezahlen.

Nimmt der Bikepark/Verleih EC-Karte oder nur Bahres?

Im Winter musste ich schon mal wieder weg weil nur Bahrzahlung ging.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. Juli 2010)

Sind doch ausreichend Banken in der nähe, warum musstest du dann wieder weg?^^


----------



## fuschnick (17. Juli 2010)

DeteR schrieb:


> Mal was anders. Zum Thema bezahlen.
> 
> Nimmt der Bikepark/Verleih EC-Karte oder nur Bahres?
> 
> Im Winter musste ich schon mal wieder weg weil nur Bahrzahlung ging.


 
nehmen auch EC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeteR (18. Juli 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Sind doch ausreichend Banken in der nähe, warum musstest du dann wieder weg?^^



Ich hatte mich gefühlt 5 Stunden an der Kasse angestellt. Nur um dann zu hören "EC is nich"


----------



## buddlersen (18. Juli 2010)

@Namron:
Danke für den Hinweis, ich meinte aber Bilder explizit zum Rennen.


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juli 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> nehmen auch EC



Falsch, dort zimmt man nur Bargeld und wird daher zur nächsten Bank geschickt.


----------



## burn (18. Juli 2010)

Richtig, am Wurmberg gilt noch immer "Nur Bares ist Wahres!"

Ich musste deshalb auch vor kurzem nochmal zur Bank rollern... Aber da gibt es echt schlimmeres


----------



## Resendisback (18. Juli 2010)

Man kann sich auch ins Hemd machen 

1min mitn Rad sind 2 Banken, Leute  :]



namroN schrieb:


> Buddlersen: Es gibt ne Fotogruppe im Album, der Link dazu ist in Resendisback seiner Signatur
> 
> Bei den Tageskarten, die über mehrere Tage gehen, stand eigentlich immer nen Datum drauf o0 Ansonsten, wie gesagt, anrufen



So isset, ich hab auch mal ein paar Bildchen reingemacht.

Könnt ja alle, die Bilder haben, mal was hochladen


----------



## Great Marvin (20. Juli 2010)

Tigerpython schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen, wann die Ergebnisse vom letzten Rennen in Braunlage aufgelistet werden? Die Zeiten würden mich mal interessieren.
> 
> MfG
> Tigerpython




Hallo, ergebnissliste würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ist da schon was online?

gruß marvin


----------



## nonem (20. Juli 2010)

Great Marvin schrieb:


> Hallo, ergebnissliste würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ist da schon was online?
> 
> gruß marvin


Mir würde es schon reichen wenn mal jemand die Siegerzeit postet, so quasi zum nachfahren


----------



## SundayR1D3R (20. Juli 2010)

siegerzeit war 4.59 und zweiter war 5.01! viel spaß beim nachfahren


----------



## Struggler (21. Juli 2010)

die ergebnisse sind online: 
http://www.bikeparx-harz.de/downloads/downhillcup_braunlage.pdf

ich hoffe es werden nochmal alle ergebnisse vom rennen in braunlage hochgeladen...das ist ja mehr so eine übersicht von allen rennen zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (21. Juli 2010)

So, ich war nun auch zum ersten Mal in Braunlage und gebe jetzt meine Meinung ab :

Die North-Shores sind gut, jedoch sind manche Spünge einfach unüberlegt gebaut, da man nicht alle kombinieren kann, wenn man kein Sam Hill ist.

Die "weiße" Strecke ist totaler Quatsch: total zugewachsen ab ca. 200 metern, wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt und nicht weiß was in dem hohen Gras sich alles versteckt, steht man rucki zucki vor einem halben Meter hohen Baumstamm oder einem Felsbrocken, zu viele Tretpassagen, kein Flow

Bei der roten Strecke(Downhill ?) war  hinter einer Kurve ein riesen Felsbrocken, gegen den ich mit fast ungebremster Geschwindigkeit gegen geknallt bin, 
der Park soll zwar naturbelassen sein, aber es ist sowas von unverantwortlich einen riesen Felsbrocken neben einer schnellen, kaum einsichtbaren Kurve zu platzieren, nach dem Sturz habe ich den erst mal mit nem Kumpel weggerollt ..

Am besten gefallen haben mir gelb und rot, die Wallride war auch ganz spaßig.

Alle Strecken ab ca. der Mittelstation werden relativ langweilig, weil es meistens nur parallel zu den Forstwegen irgendwo über Wurzelfelder geht, da müsste man defintiv noch was bauen, damit es einfach interessanter wird.

Das Personal war freundlich und den Service mit dem Bikes oben hinstellen hat auch super geklappt.

Die Parkplätze waren mehr als genug und sauber.

Allgemein müssten einige Stellen noch etwas entschärft werden und über einige Konstruktionen nachgedacht werden.


Ich war im Harz jetzt in Hahnenklee sehr oft, in Thale auch, und Braunlage gestern.
Thale finde ich persönlich am schlechtesten, weil es nur eine Strecke gibt, auch wenn die echt gut abgegeht !
Hahnenklee finde ich sehr gut, egal ob stark verwurzelt oder nicht, ist wie in Braunlage.
Als nächstes geht es nach Schulenburg, bisher finde ich Hahnenklee und Braunlage gleich gut, vielleicht wird sich ja Schulenburg als noch besser erweisen.

Dafür das der Park erst 1 Jahr steht, wurde schon verdammt viel gebaut und ich bin gespannt, wie es beim nächsten Mal aussieht, wenn ich wieder da bin !

Btw: Zwischen Wurmberg und Brocken hat es gestern gebrannt, zum Glück wurde der Waldbrand relativ schnell gelöscht.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. Juli 2010)

Ich war heut das 2. mal da und fand es wieder gut, die besagten Problemstellen sind vorhanden, werden aber nach und nach, teilweise von Ridern, beseitigt.




Die uneinsichtigen Fußgänger, die heute z.B. auf der Startbatterie gepicknickt haben, gehen einem teilweise auf den Sack... bissl mitdenken könnte man schon mal :/


----------



## sh0rt (21. Juli 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Die uneinsichtigen Fußgänger, die heute z.B. auf der Startbatterie gepicknickt haben, gehen einem teilweise auf den Sack... bissl mitdenken könnte man schon mal :/


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Ich war heut das 2. mal da und fand es wieder gut, die besagten Problemstellen sind vorhanden, werden aber nach und nach, teilweise von Ridern, beseitigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind die schönen Holzkonstruktionen nicht dafür gedacht?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. Juli 2010)

:/

unlustig, wenn ne ganze familie mit 6 leuten direkt hinter ner kurve auf der freeride line hockt und pause macht und du mit fullspeed da rumrauschst und grad so bremsen kannst (aus der gondel beobachtet)

oder, wenn an einer engstelle zwischen hang und holzzaun 3 leute direkt in der kurve hocken 

ich find das einfach nur gefährlich!


----------



## enemy111 (21. Juli 2010)

und was willst du dagegen machen ? die seilbahnbetreiber werden bestimmt nicht jeden einzelnen dadrauf ansprechen, fußgänger/fahrradwege sind teilweise nicht gut genug ausgeschildert wie ich finde, aber was würde es ändern ? als ob die touris nicht darauf *******n würden.. 

denke mal, daran wir sich leider nichts ändern lassen :-!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (21. Juli 2010)

Nö, dass ist ja auch ein allgemeines Problem, war nichts gegen Braunlage selber 

Ich und die leute, mit denen ich bis jetzt da war, finden den park gut!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> :/
> 
> unlustig, wenn ne ganze familie mit 6 leuten direkt hinter ner kurve auf der freeride line hockt und pause macht und du mit fullspeed da rumrauschst und grad so bremsen kannst (aus der gondel beobachtet)
> 
> ...



Hey, bitte genau lesen. Mein Post mit ironischer Note betraf die Startbatterie!


----------



## flyingscot (22. Juli 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> denke mal, daran wir sich leider nichts ändern lassen :-!



Interessant wird vor allem die Haftungsfrage, wenn dabei mal jemand verletzt wird... ich glaube, auch der Biker kommt da nicht ungeschoren davon.


----------



## ILJA (22. Juli 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Interessant wird vor allem die Haftungsfrage, wenn dabei mal jemand verletzt wird... ich glaube, auch der Biker kommt da nicht ungeschoren davon.



darum würd ich jeden der da unautorisiert auf der Strecke rumgeistert erst mal nett (wirklich nett...kann ja ma passieren, dass man nen Schild übersieht) darauf hinweisen, dass man den Wald unter Umständen auch gelähmt auf ner Trage wieder verlassen kann...Wenn sie diesen Hinweis nicht ernstnehmen ist es eh nen Fall für Darwin...


----------



## Resendisback (22. Juli 2010)

Aber genau DAS ist manchmal schon zu spät, leider!
Vor gut 7 Wochen wurde ja eine ältere Frau die vors Rad gesprungen ist, vom Fahrer erwischt und auch dem Fahrer gings mit ausgekugelten arm nicht sooo gut


----------



## harbourmastah (23. Juli 2010)

...yo das war mein buddy der mit der Oma zusammen stieß.....vorallem ältere sind sehr uneinsichtig und schnell mit derart Situationen überfordert....naja aber was willste machen...definitiv sollte es aber mehr und vorallem große Warn-Beschilderungen geben...aber bis dahin ist gegenseitige Rücksicht ist das beste!

Zum Park:

Also ich bin gerne in Braunlage,es ist mein favorisierter Bikepark im Harz und er ist dabei noch der jüngste von allen. Von daher hoffe ich auch noch das viel passieren wird in den kommenden jahren. Denn wie schon oft beschrieben gibt es viele Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten vorallem bei den neuen Abschnitten wie den Single Trail (rote Strecke) und der Jumpline. Ausserdem sind Steilkurven kaum vorhanden, man könnte doch die strecke teilweise im zickzack verlaufen lassen mit Anliegern und Sprüngen, somit würde man auch die Strecke verlängern,oder!? 
Ich finde vielleicht könnte man vorallem in der Ferienzeit Workshops veranstalten zum Streckenausbau und an freiwilligen Helfern wird es bei der vielen Kritik sicher nicht geben.

Ansonsten alles fein, vom Personal bis zur Bikewerkstsatt!!

peas n beans


----------



## burn (23. Juli 2010)

Och mit aelteren Damen habe ich auch schon ein Erlebniss gehabt, die standen unten vorm DH und waren fest der Meinung das sie nur dort hochgehen duerfen und die breiten Wege zu meiden haben. 

Die Damen kannten einfach das Verbotsschild nicht und haben es andersherum interpretiert... das kommt davon wenn nur der Mann einen Fuehrerschein hat


----------



## a[R]no (25. Juli 2010)

War gestern in Braunlage muss wieder mal sagen das der park potenzial hat!   Nur leider ist der streckenbauer nicht der beste oder?   Soll wohl auch der gleiche sein der Schulenberg und Hahnenklee mit entworfen hat?   Würde auf jeden fall die völlig " bescheuerte" dirtline erklären!!!   Der Rest ist ok aber hätte man doch wesentlich geilere sprünge bauen können für manch verdorbenesteil was irgendwo im Wald rumlungert....  Das Roadgab vom Northshore abbauen ( kommt man eh NIE komplett rüber ausser es ist wirklich mal pforztrocken) und beim Downhill wieder aufbauen!   Irgendwo könnte man dort ein richtig geiles Roadgab gut platzieren


----------



## brokenarmsdude (25. Juli 2010)




----------



## a[R]no (25. Juli 2010)

Es ist trocken ...     Zeig mir ein video wo es nass und matschig ist.  Trocken hab ich das auch schon geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michrat (25. Juli 2010)

beeindruckend wie er den roadgap nimmt 

"ich will euch mal was sagen, ich habe sogar ein problem den kleinen absatz daneben anständig zu überwinden"  wie ihr alles es mal hattet.

also bei mir reichts gerade mal so weit http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7278

und all ihr, die ihr es noch besser könnt als brokenarmsdude, die kuh sollte nie vergessen, dass sie selber mal kalb war und auch ich kalb möchte den park nutzen können. 

lass die leute doch den park bauen wie sie es für richtig halten, wem er gefällt, der kommt wieder, wem nicht der bleibt wo der pfeffer wächst oder besucht einen anderen Park. 

ich glaube nicht das es jeh gelingen wird es wirklich jedem recht zu machen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juli 2010)

a[R]no;7390360 schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern in Braunlage muss wieder mal sagen das der park potenzial hat!   Nur leider ist der streckenbauer nicht der beste oder?   Soll wohl auch der gleiche sein der Schulenberg und Hahnenklee mit entworfen hat?   Würde auf jeden fall die völlig " bescheuerte" dirtline erklären!!!   Der Rest ist ok aber hätte man doch wesentlich geilere sprünge bauen können für manch verdorbenesteil was irgendwo im Wald rumlungert....  Das Roadgab vom Northshore abbauen ( kommt man eh NIE komplett rüber ausser es ist wirklich mal pforztrocken) und beim Downhill wieder aufbauen!   Irgendwo könnte man dort ein richtig geiles Roadgab gut platzieren



Schulenberg wurde nicht von ihm entworfen und das Roadgab kann man auch komplett springen wenns feucht ist.


----------



## el Lingo (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe den Park heute wieder in eine Tour eingebaut und habe mir mal die Jumpline angeschaut. So traurig es auch ist, aber die ist noch mieser, als ich sie mir vorgestellt habe. Wie kann man denn bitte die Sprünge derart dicht beieinander setzen? Wenn wir hier über eine Dirt-Line für BMXer reden, dann ist das kein Problem, aber wer bergab fährt, will erstens größere Sprünge und zweitens dazwischen ein bisschen Sicherheitsraum, falls man mal zu weit springt. Hier knallt man dann ja gleich in den Gegenhang des neuen Absprungs. Aus meiner Sicht völlig ohne Hirn und Verstand gebaut, die Line.
Und bitte: Baut Anlieger in die Trails, das erhöht den Flow-Faktor deutlich.


----------



## stephan- (25. Juli 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


>




das normale roadgap ist auch im nassen gut machbar. allerdings gibts da sowieso keine echte landung. ob man nun auf dem weg landet oder nicht ist im grunde egal, ist eh alles flach.

das roadgap im anderen DH (die ""wc"" strecke) jedoch ist mMn unmöglich mit einem DHler. mit einem slopestylefully und einem antritt wie jared graves mag das klappen, aber nicht für normale menschen. schaut euch das mal an...


----------



## stephan- (25. Juli 2010)

a[R]no;7390360 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll wohl auch der gleiche sein der Schulenberg und Hahnenklee mit entworfen hat?




warst du noch nicht in schulenberg? das könnte man nun fast als beleidigung auslegen...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. Juli 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> *1. *Aus meiner Sicht völlig ohne Hirn und Verstand gebaut, die Line.
> 
> *2. *Und bitte: Baut Anlieger in die Trails, das erhöht den Flow-Faktor deutlich.



1. Wer sagt, dass O.F. Hirn und Verstand hat...? 

2. Mit der Meinung stehst du nicht alleine. Aber solange Punkt 1. nicht gelöst wurde, sehe ich da schwarz...


----------



## toschi (26. Juli 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ...die Jumpline ... die ist noch mieser, als ich sie mir vorgestellt habe...


Möglicherweise wurden die Haufen hingekippt in der Hoffnung das die Dirter sich die Line selber shapen, so mit dem Hintergedanken das dann nicht so viel rumgemeckert wird .
Wenns so ist könnte allerdings der Betreiber auch mal nen Wort darüber verlieren...


----------



## tresor23 (26. Juli 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> 1. Wer sagt, dass O.F. Hirn und Verstand hat...?
> 
> 2. Mit der Meinung stehst du nicht alleine. Aber solange Punkt 1. nicht gelöst wurde, sehe ich da schwarz...


 
Punkt 1. lasse ich mal kommentar los so stehen Punkt 2. hat sich mit ende des monats gelöst......Ach und war denn schon mal jemand mit nem DirtBike auf den Hügeln? Oder ist das jetzt nur ne theorie das die total super sch***e sind..... ?P.s.: Bin Mittwoch wahrscheinlich für Videoaufnahmen im Park wer möchte kann wünsche äussern wo er gerne "abgeschoßen" werden will dann einfach ne PM schicken ......


----------



## el Lingo (27. Juli 2010)

Ich war mit nem 180mm Bike auf den Hügeln und dafür sind die Hügel gar nichts. Mit einem Dirt-Bike kann das besser gehen, aber warum ist die Line dann in Anknüpfung an die North-Shore Line? Liegt doch auf der Hand, dass man da mit dem schweren Bike rüber fährt. Die FR-Strecke in Willingen könnte man als gutes Beispiel nehmen, dort gibt es eine Kombination aus mehreren langen Tables, die mit allen Bikes gut gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (27. Juli 2010)

Hi und zwar hab ich noch eine 5 Tageskarte vom Wurmberg wo noch 3 Tage drauf sind die ich leider nicht mehr brauche da ich mir in Thale de Hand zerscherbelt habund dieses Jahr biken flach fällt.wollt mal fragen ob die noch jemand brauch für 50 euro VHB..wenn ja dann meldet euch per PN...


----------



## sh0rt (27. Juli 2010)

Ich nicht, aber gute Besserung


----------



## stephan- (27. Juli 2010)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Hi und zwar hab ich noch eine 5 Tageskarte vom Wurmberg wo noch 3 Tage drauf sind die ich leider nicht mehr brauche da ich mir in Thale de Hand zerscherbelt habund dieses Jahr biken flach fällt.wollt mal fragen ob die noch jemand brauch für 50 euro VHB..wenn ja dann meldet euch per PN...



bin auch verletzt und habe noch drei tage. hoffe mal das ich die im september noch wegfahren kann oder sonst im neuen jahr. gute besserung.


----------



## a[R]no (27. Juli 2010)

Die dirtline ist der größte mist       Ausserden habe ich da noch nie einen  dirtbikeboy gesehen!?     Beim vorletzten table hats mich umgehauen....          Der absprung war steil aber die landung???   Alter das war ohne scheiss ein rechterwinkel       Von der Northshoreline auf die Hügelpiste sind 2 doubles schon mal wer versuch die zu springen???   Also mit ultrahighspeed kommt man gerade so rüber....  Meine jetzt mit Fahrrad ab 180 mm federweg bevor wieder ein dummer spruch kommt!            Ja und ich finde das ROADGAB " Flatgab" immer noch kacke und völlig sinnfrei!    Auch ich komme im nassen über den sprung also seid ihr nicht mehr pro als ich      TROTZDEM KACKE und den Double danach bekommt man auch nur mäßig bis kaum, zumindest nicht mit feelings ausser sie gehen in richtung:  angst vor aufprall in der gegenschräge     Fazit:  Materialsprung!        Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde, schon jemand den großen drop oben gesprungen? Video?   Die landung lässt mich immer wieder grübeln ^^


----------



## gnss (27. Juli 2010)

Landung? Du mußt dich nur fest an den Baum klammern.


----------



## Resendisback (27. Juli 2010)

Bin mal so frei.. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBP57eL5ogc"]YouTube- Shoredrop (der rechte) im Bikepark Braunlage[/nomedia]



Wie man unschwer hört, schöner Durchschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a[R]no (27. Juli 2010)

ich weiss warum ich ihn nicht springe   Komische dinger manchmal.... naja Wochenende gehts ab nach Thale!   Leider nur eine Strecke aber meiner meinung der beste (park) umgebung Harz.    Schön rund und geile sprünge


----------



## stephan- (27. Juli 2010)

der mittlere macht spaß weil man da mit guter geschwindigkeit schön weit segeln kann, aber der rechte ist einfach fürn hintern. viel zu steiler absprung, keine der höhe und geschwindigkeit entsprechende landung..


----------



## Funghi (27. Juli 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Bin mal so frei..
> 
> YouTube- Shoredrop (der rechte) im Bikepark Braunlage
> 
> ...



kommt mir bekannt vor  das letzte mal als ich den gesprungen bin, konnte ich ne Woche nicht richtig laufen, Bänder schön überdehnt bei der sanften Landung, die Auswirkungen spür ich immer noch und das ist 3 Wochen her  na, vielleicht kann ich auch einfach nicht Radfahrn 

Die North shores gefallen mir übrigens sehr gut, muss man ja auch mal sagen!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Juli 2010)

Apropos nicht Radfahren können 

Hier der rechte Drop von Funghi nochmal vom letzten Jahr:

Was für eine überflüssige Holzverschwendung, dieses Teil...

Ich stimme meinen Vorrednern zu: das Teil in der Mitte macht mächtig Spaß. Links ist ganz nett zum Einfahren aber rechts bei dem "Shape" und der Landung... 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## a[R]no (27. Juli 2010)

springen werde ich ihn denke trotzdem mal    kotzt mich an wenn ich einen sprung im park noch nie gesprungen bin... wie z.B der letzte große double in thale


----------



## Resendisback (27. Juli 2010)

Angeberalaaaarm


----------



## a[R]no (27. Juli 2010)

ich sagte nicht das ich ihn stehe


----------



## a[R]no (27. Juli 2010)

andere frage.... WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST DER RACE TRACK BITTE?      Das sieht ja schon ziemlich psycho aus! ÜÜÜÜÜ


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2010)

Psycho klingt passend für den Race DH im oberen Teil.
Mir reicht der mittlere Drop, den rechten brauch ich nicht. Auch den Schlusstable in Thale nicht. Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben und ich war oft genug im Krankenhaus. 
Und die Shore links ist wirklich fein, da kann man sich schön mit der Geschwindigkeit steigern


----------



## Huckster82 (28. Juli 2010)

a[R]no;7398932 schrieb:
			
		

> springen werde ich ihn denke trotzdem mal    kotzt mich an wenn ich einen sprung im park noch nie gesprungen bin... wie z.B der letzte große double in thale


Der Double is jetzt ein Table.........siehe in mein Videos oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juli 2010)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Der Double is jetzt ein Table.........siehe in mein Videos oder so...



Das mit dem Table ist sinnvoll, gab ja schon recht viele heftige Crash an der stelle.

Sah ich das falsch oder ist der erste drop oben jetzt fahrbar?


----------



## assistulle (28. Juli 2010)

yupp iser kante weg und n kleiner absprung


----------



## Flame-Blade (28. Juli 2010)

a[R]no;7398985 schrieb:
			
		

> andere frage.... WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST DER RACE TRACK BITTE?      Das sieht ja schon ziemlich psycho aus! ÜÜÜÜÜ




Macht aber Spass der obere Abschnitt...ein wenig technischer Anspruch ist gar nich verkehrt


----------



## zweirad-busche (29. Juli 2010)

Traut dem Wetter nicht!
Hier ist schönster Sonnenschein


----------



## MichaH2 (29. Juli 2010)

buddlersen schrieb:


> PS: Die Diskussion um Streckenbauer und wer wann und wo was gesagt und gebaut hat... oh man...
> Meine aktive Forenzeit im Netz liegt gut 5 bis 6 Jahre zurück und es ist (natürlich) immer noch alles der gleiche Quark. Wer was zu meckern hat, möge sich beim nächsten Builders Day melden oder mal direkt auf die Seilbahner zugehen, aber nicht unter dem anonymen Deckmantel des Netzes.





vor allem wenn man um die Details warum was so und nicht anders gebaut worden ist keinen blassen Schimmer hat...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## agfreerider (30. Juli 2010)

Vor 4 Wochen dort gewesen, meine Meinung zu Braunlage ist: Flowige Strecken, technisch nicht allzu fordernd, alles in allem - noch viel Potenzial!. Gut die geringen Höhenmeter lassen nicht mehr zu, da bin ich aus dem Süden verwöhnt . Hab hier mal rumgeblättert und die letzten Seiten missmut über Streckenbau festgestellt. Gefällt Euch die Strecken nicht?
Ich hab von der Bergbahn oder Bikeparkgesellschaft gehört dass im Herbst eine große Shapeaktion mit und für Biker gestartet wird. In Braunlage auf jeden Fall, von den anderen weiß ich nix. Jeder kann dort mitmachen, schaufeln, baggern, seine Ideen miteinbringen, dann wird glaub gemeinschaftlich diskutiert, wie es umgesetzt wird und wie es das beste für uns Fahrer ist. Finde ich super die Idee! Da sollt ich doch glatt mal hochfahren, wenns zeitlich hinhaut. Ich würde gern ein River Gap, oder ne verrückte Shoreline über diesen riesenfelsen bauen - hehe - Bäche hab ich zwar noch nicht gesehn, aber was nich is kann noch werden. Für die Shapeaktion soll auf der Homepage des Bikeparks ne Art Liste auslegen, wo man sich per Kontakt anmelden kann. Es hieß, so Anfang August steht Sie drin. Bis jetzt is noch nix drin, - aber is ja auch noch Juli 

Wenn ich Groß bin, will ich Feuerwe.... ne Baggerführer werden. Dann könnt Ihr mein Bikepark bestaunen - hehe


----------



## Resendisback (30. Juli 2010)

Jaaa, der Felsen. Der war auch letztes Jahr ein großes Thema 

Wäre aber wirklich ne super gute Sache den für eine Shoreline einzubinden.
Muss ja nicht gleich nen Drop vom Felsen sein.


----------



## stephan- (30. Juli 2010)

was ich aber immernoch nicht verstehe ist warum man einen anlieger baut an dessen ende, wo jeder normale mensch rausfährt, ein baumstumpf steht - genau in der mitte, genau auf der linie. der stumpf ist auch nicht so klein, das man mit federweg problemlos drüberkommt, bzw. kam ich schon drüber, nur leider ohne rad und in suboptimaler flugposition.
den hätte man entweder mit einschaufeln können oder mal etwas kürzen können.. ist glaube ich auf der freeride.

ist mir nur grade so eingefallen


----------



## brokenarmsdude (30. Juli 2010)

Die Stelle sagt mir grad garnichts :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tresor23 (1. August 2010)

Bautag ist also fakt nur ein termin steht noch nicht fest aber wir können uns schon mal an melden unter www.bikepark-braunlage.de natürlich bin mal gespannt wie viele es werden .......


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. August 2010)

Bei der Entfernung tu ich da bestimmt nicht helfen...die Kraft wird lieber in Hometrails investierst...

Gibt es tatsächlich immer noch keine Fotos vom Rennen online?


----------



## Resendisback (1. August 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Bei der Entfernung tu ich da bestimmt nicht helfen...die Kraft wird lieber in Hometrails investierst...



Niemand zwingt dich dazu


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2010)

Hi Patrick Du Ketzer,

hats Du heute Bikeparkdienst?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Resendisback (1. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Patrick Du Ketzer,
> 
> hats Du heute Bikeparkdienst?
> 
> ...



Gruße Dir!

Ja, hatter, wie immer irgendwie 

Und Du bist gerade für schwerstarbeitliche Freizeit eingeteilt ?


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Gruße Dir!
> 
> Ja, hatter, wie immer irgendwie
> 
> Und Du bist gerade für schwerstarbeitliche Freizeit eingeteilt ?



Genau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. August 2010)

Wir waren gestern mal wieder da. Da ich zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr dort war, ist mir gleich der verbesserte Biketransport aufgefallen  

Die neue North-Shore Strecke, sowie der Wallride machen viel Spaß. Die angesprochene Kritik der Jumpline ist meiner Meinung nach berechtigt: die ersten Tables lassen sich noch gut springen - gegen Ende hin sind die Tables aber viel zu lang und nahe beieinander. Für die Dirtbike-Fraktion vielleicht noch ok - mit dem Big-Bike aber eher unmöglich, alle Sprünge sauber zu springen.

Der Park ist auf jeden Fall mal wieder eine Reise wert, auch wenn ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass einige Sprünge ein wenig vorbei am "roten Faden" der Strecke verlaufen. Ein wenig mehr Shape könnte hier und da auch nicht schaden und würde zum Flow beitragen. Denn nur das Fahrwerk arbeiten lassen macht meiner Meinung nach nicht so richtig Spaß. 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Schildi (1. August 2010)

generell top idee aber warum erst im herbst??

wie wäre es denn bevor man neue sprünge baut erst mal bestehendes fahrbar und springbar zu machen, die bestehenden sprünge in die hauptlinie ein zubinden und allem flow zu geben 

(einige stellen so trocken zu legen und Regenabläufe so zu bauen ,dass keine Pfützen entstehen damit man dem park auch bei schlechtem wetter offen lassen kann) 

und bin ich blind oder gibts da kein datum??????????????


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (2. August 2010)

Mal was von letzter Woche.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. August 2010)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> Mal was von letzter Woche.



Die neuen Elemente gefallen mir sehr!


----------



## Helius-FR (3. August 2010)

Endlich mal das erste Video nach dem ich mir denke ich muß doch mal nach Braunlage.


----------



## DeteR (3. August 2010)

@rumpelheinzchen  Top gemacht


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (3. August 2010)

Danke


----------



## heyho (3. August 2010)

War heute mit nem Kumpel zum ersten Mal im Bikepark Braunlage. Schön leer, Biketransport klappt richtig gut.
Richtig gut gefallen hat uns die Downhill-Strecke. Einfach ne spassige Linie bis zur Mittelstation mit nen paar schönen Sprüngen. Toll ist auch die neue North-Shore-Linie. Die Jumpline haben wir ein paar mal versucht: ich habs nicht hingekriegt, über die Tables zu springen. Aber das liegt wohl eher an meinen mangelnden Jump-Skills 
Freeride-Strecke war auch ok, muss ich noch ein paar mal fahren, um die richtig kennenzulernen. Letzte Abfahrt dann noch einmal über den Singletrail. Den find ich auch super, denke mal nach ein paar Abfahrten kriegt man richtig Flow auf dieser Strecke. Man muss da recht effizient mit dem Schwung umgehen, da es nicht viel Gefälle gibt (mMn aber ausreichend).
Race DH war gesperrt.

Finde den Park schon richtig gut! 

Bin dann mit Grinsen auf der letzten Abfahrt Richtung Talstation gerollt...dann kam noch nen Gruß von der typischen Harzer Gastfreundschaft: um 17:45 hat der Mitarbeiter an der Talstation den Leuten am Bikewash den Schlauch weggenommen. Wir standen zu zweit dort und wollten noch fix unseres Bikes vom Dreck befreien (hatte auch geregnet). Der Mitarbeiter war jedoch nicht dazu zu bewegen, den Schlauch noch einmal herzugeben. Hätte ja sicher 3 Minuten seiner Zeit gekostet...
Da die letzte Bahn hoch um 17:10 fährt (somit Ankunft am Berg um 17:30), sollte man schon bis 18:30 waschen können. Die Abfahrt über den Singletrail dauert halt etwas... ich werde das mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag an die Betreiber schicken.


----------



## toarty (4. August 2010)

hi leute,
soooo, und jetzt zum park. waren ja letztes jahr schon mal da. es hat sich ne menge getan. die neue shore line macht mächtig fun.  man könnte aber wenigstens nach den sprüngen ein wenig kies aufschütten, dann knallt man nicht so in die wurzeln. ich hab nicht eine landung gesehn auf dieser line. das macht mir ja nicht wirklich was aus, aber wenn man dann in einem loch landet find ich es auf dauer nerviig.

beim downhill gelb sollte im oberen bereich vor den shores im wald mehr flow rein. z. B. auch kies aufschütten. sind meiner meinung nach zu viele wurzeln und schlammlöcher, dafür das es da so flach ist.

singletrail ist sehr gelungen. bei dem ständigen drücken und ziehen auch sehr kraftraubend. einfach genial !!!!
freeride auch wunderbar 
downhill rote strecke am anfang noch gesperrt---- schade !!!
dann auch sehr spassig. aber was ist das fürn neuer road gap??? (rechts vom singletrail) hab keinen gesehen der den gesprungen ist. ich wollt auch nicht. dafür sind mir meine gelenke zu schade.da landet man doch aus min. 2 meter höhe im flat. versteh ich nicht !!!  vielleicht bin ich auch zu langsam, aber ich wollts nicht drauf anlegen, weil es danach auch ziemlich flach weiter geht...
zu den anliegern. ich hab sie gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden !!!!!
die kann man doch fast an einer hand abzählen. SCHADE !!!!!!

das personal war immer sehr freundlich.
noch nen schönen gruss an zweirad busche !!!!

hat alles in allem ne menge spass gemacht. wir kommen wieder wenn die anlieger aufgetaucht sind !!!


----------



## toschi (4. August 2010)

Wenn auch die Kamera teilweise etwas weit nach untern gerichtet ist habt Ihr da das schönste Vid gedreht das ich bislang gesehen habe 

Weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (4. August 2010)

sehr schön gemacht toarty, steckt schon ein wenig arbeit drin


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. August 2010)

Moin,
ich hätte hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Wochenende im Angebot: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624630907760


----------



## namroN (6. August 2010)

Alles Braunschweiger oder nur Kalle auf den Fotos?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. August 2010)

Moin Namron,

das sind alles Braunschweiger auf den Bildern: Fahrenheit, Femur und Kalle 

Heute sind wir wieder am Start 

Grüße
K.


----------



## zweirad-busche (7. August 2010)

HEUTE Keine Beeinträchtigung durch den Harzer MTB Cup. Es sind alle Strecken befahrbar.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. August 2010)

Schön ists heute gewesen. Gutes Wetter und fast nur bekannte Gesichter aus Braunschweig vor Ort.

Wir hatten allerdings zwei Verletzte zu beklagen 


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. August 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhuaauaua :/


----------



## Funghi (7. August 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> fast nur bekannte Gesichter aus Braunschweig vor Ort.



das war ja heute wirklich unglaublich 

Zum Glück ist nichts schlimmes passiert, Panzer sei dank


----------



## Brudertack (7. August 2010)

Joa warn heute auch mal wieder daa Im verhältnis zu dme wetter der letzen  Woche war es Bombe zum teil leider noch a bisschel rutschig aber ansonsten hat es mega gerockt;D
Ist vllt einer unter euch der heute auf den neuen Shores Fotos gemacht hat ??
lg Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (8. August 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Schön ists heute gewesen. Gutes Wetter und fast nur bekannte Gesichter aus Braunschweig vor Ort.
> 
> Wir hatten allerdings zwei Verletzte zu beklagen
> 
> ...



Ein glück das die Helmkamera auf der rechten Seite hängt, kenn ich zu gut  Aber sonst nix passiert?

@Brudertack, sag halt was, heute mal nicht


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. August 2010)

Die Cam war genau in der Mitte oben auf dem Helm montiert. Alles ok soweit, danke. Ohne Saftey Jacket hätte das mit Sicherheit anders ausgesehen 

@ Jonas: ein Kumpel von mir hat da Fotos gemacht. Ich werde mal fragen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## toarty (8. August 2010)

so ähnlich ists mir auch ergangen. hab aber schon weiter unten nen abflug gemacht. nasses gummi auf holz verträgt sich nu ma net !!!


----------



## Christian8 (8. August 2010)

aber das Bike sicher abgestellt


----------



## nationrider (8. August 2010)

wir waren gestern/heute mit 4 leuten aus nrw angereist.
was soll ich sagen: schöner park , sehr (gast)freundlich,
schicke gondel und schöne, naturbelassene traills.

die northshores ab der mittelstation sind schön flowig
und das wetter hat sich von seiner guten seite gezeigt. fazit:
anreise von 300km, aber wir kommen wieder


----------



## Der Schnelle (8. August 2010)

Hi Leute, ich komm aus Bonn und besuch mal wieder meine Schwiegermonster im Harz!

Ich war bisher immer in Willingen unterwegs. 
Kann ich mit meinem SX Trail in Braunlage alles fahren oder muß ich meine Dicke Berta mitnehmen?

Ich bin das WE vom 20ten bis 23ten August im Harz und fänds Cool wenn ich anschluss fänd!

Gibts nen Lift oder muß ich raufradeln?

Ich hab zu wenig Zeit um mich damit aufzuhalten alles selbst zu erkunden. Die Shore's auf dem Video sehen schon mal ganz smoove aus! Was gibts da sonst noch so? 

Was ist mit Haanenklee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (8. August 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich komm aus Bonn und besuch mal wieder meine Schwiegermonster im Harz!
> 
> Ich war bisher immer in Willingen unterwegs.
> Kann ich mit meinem SX Trail in Braunlage alles fahren oder muß ich meine Dicke Berta mitnehmen?
> ...




Hahnenklee meiden - ab nach Braunlage 

Ob du alles fahren kannst, kommt auf deine Fahrkünste an 

Aber im Endeffekt schon machbar.


----------



## el Lingo (9. August 2010)

Die Fotos kommen von mir, habe mal einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die gesamten Bilder zusammengestellt:


----------



## stephan- (9. August 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> Was ist mit Haanenklee?




Braunlage und vorallem aber Schulenberg sind uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, wobei Schulenberg etwas schwer zu finden ist vom Parkplatz aus. 

Mit dem SX Trail kannst du problemlos alles fahren.


----------



## Resendisback (9. August 2010)

ellingo, mit welchem objektiv warste unterwegs?


----------



## el Lingo (9. August 2010)

Ich hatte die meiste Zeit das Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 18-55 1:3,5-5,6G drauf, mit einem größeren Zoom hätte ich zu weit weg stehen müssen.


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. August 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Hahnenklee meiden - ab nach Braunlage
> 
> Ob du alles fahren kannst, kommt auf deine Fahrkünste an
> 
> Aber im Endeffekt schon machbar.



In Willingen fahr ich den DH mit dem SX aber der DH in Willingen ist bis auf 2 Drops und der Roadgap nicht so spannend! Nur schnell.......

Leider gibts in Willingen und Umgebung zu wenig Shore's und genau darauf hab ich eben Bock!!!!

Ich meld mich wenn ich dort bin! Vieleicht ergibt sich ja die möglichkeit sich zu treffen!


----------



## fuschnick (9. August 2010)

mmh.. wegen shores würd ich nicht in den Harz fahren. Zählt Winterberg nicht zur Umgebung Willingen??

@ellingo: geile Fotos !!


----------



## stephan- (9. August 2010)

Der Schnelle schrieb:


> In Willingen fahr ich den DH mit dem SX aber der DH in Willingen ist bis auf 2 Drops und der Roadgap nicht so spannend! Nur schnell.......



die doubles springst du also alle?


----------



## el Lingo (9. August 2010)

Ich kann auch nur davon abraten, rein wegen der Holz-Trails zu kommen. Dann wäre schlechte Laune vorprogrammiert.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (9. August 2010)

Er kommt wegen seinem Schwiedermonster (lesenhilft)
Und wenn man schonmal da ist, gibts im Harz so ne aktion, dass man Rabatte in den Parks kriegt, wenn man mehrere an einem WE besucht (1. voll, 2. 10%, 3 und 4. 20% ohne g36)

Wirst deinen Spaß schon haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schnelle (9. August 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> die doubles springst du also alle?



Wenn Du die doubles direkt hinterm Start meinst...............Ja! Beim Roadgab hab ich immer ein bischen Shiss weil direkt dahinter der linksanlieger kommt! Bin schon 2mal drüber hinausgeschossen!

Winterberg ist eher langweilig! Dann fahr ich lieber Willingen!
Oder in Belgien bei den Filthy Trails, ist nicht weit Bonn!


----------



## enemy111 (9. August 2010)

Braunlage-Hahnenklee-Thale, würde ich dir dann empfehlen. Eventuell Thale weglassen-keine Shores. Dafür ein Tag mehr Braunlage.Schulenburg kann ich nichts zu sagen- war ich ( noch ) nicht.


----------



## stephan- (9. August 2010)

In Schulenberg gibts zwar nur ein paar Holzelemente, dafür sind die Strecken ansich der Hammer, vorallem der DH.

Schulenberg ist mein Lieblingspark im Harz.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (9. August 2010)

Schulenberg is halt anders. Ich finde Braunlage und SB ergänzen sich gut. SB ist eher technisch, BL mehr auf Kondition ausgelegt. Ich finde die Abwechslung im Harz derzeit sehr cool. SB gefällt mir aber auch am besten


----------



## Der Schnelle (9. August 2010)

Ich bin oft im Harz aber aus familiären gründen reicht es meistens immer nur für enmal kurz Brocken rocken und das ist abgesehen vom Speed ziemlich langweilig! Diesmal hab ich einen ganzen Tag Ausgang garantiert und den wollte ich dann auch im Bikepark verbringen! Bietet sich an denn jede fahrt nach Willingen kostet mich 5 Stunden reine fahrtzeit und dann noch der Lift, der Sprit, das Fressen usw.

Da mußte morgens um 6 losfahren und wenn man Pech hat ist so viel los das man grad mal 7 Abfahrten hinbekommt weil man ewig am Lift rumsteht! Das ist nicht immer sehr angenehm! 

Ich hoffe es regnet nicht wenn ich dort bin! Sind die shore's regenfest oder eher rutschpartie?


----------



## Brudertack (9. August 2010)

wie auf den obigen bildern zu sehen sind die stellen wo man auf de shores rutsche könnte mit draht gittern versehen ;D wird nur auf dem dh ziehmlich rutschig wurzeln usw....


----------



## Funghi (9. August 2010)

niiice, schöne Fotos Meik 

Hoffe der Schulter gehts wieder besser??


----------



## el Lingo (9. August 2010)

Naja, ich werde nochmal zum Arzt gehen, damit der sich das in Ruhe anschaut, fühlt sich noch ein bisschen komisch an. Ich lege aber nochmal ein paar Bilder nach:












So langsam macht das richtig Spaß mit der Kamera, vielleicht mache ich das öfter...


----------



## Brudertack (9. August 2010)

was das sa ??schaut mega geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (10. August 2010)

Brudertack schrieb:


> was das sa ??schaut mega geil aus



Was ist was ^^


----------



## Brudertack (10. August 2010)

uups kääse sollte ein war das sa werden ^^


----------



## el Lingo (10. August 2010)

ja, das war Samstag.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. August 2010)

Nice Meiki,

more Pics, please 
Wie sind Jeans Videos geworden?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Fibmaster (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Werd am Samstag das erste mal nach Braunlage fahren.Könnt ihr mir mal bitte ein paar Infos zum Park geben,wie z.B. Kosten des Parkplatzes,wie werden die Bikes hochgefahren,wie lange dauert die Liftfahrt,ist der Park am WE sehr voll(wollte morgens dasein und eine 3Std. Karte kaufen)Wieviele Abfahrten schafft man ca mit der Karte?Welche Schutzausrüstung man haben muss usw.....


Fahre aus Göttingen dahin,wie lang fährt man da ca.?

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand ein paar Infos geben kann


----------



## Nothing85 (10. August 2010)

Die meisten Infos die du wissen willst kannst du auf der Seite nachlesen. Wie lange du ungefair fährst kannst du über google Maps erfahren.
Eins wüsste ich allerdings auch gern, welche Schutzausrüstung schreibt der Park vor?

beste grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, das komplettpaket.

Fullface Helm
Brustpanzer
Rückenpanzer
Ellbogen
Knie
Handschuhe

Aber was du letzendlich anziehst is deine sache, die Versicherung wird sich dann aber freuen^^


----------



## jaamaa (10. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, das komplettpaket.
> 
> Fullface Helm
> Brustpanzer
> ...



Guardkit (Zahnschutz), Genitalschutz und diverse Rettungs- und Bremsfallschirme hast du noch vergessen . Und was für eine Versicherung???


----------



## Fibmaster (10. August 2010)

Gut aber wie sieht das aus mit dem Bike TransportKomme die mit in die Gondel so wie in Willingen zb oder wird das anders geregelt?Naja vielleicht kann mir ja jemand anders noch weiterhelfen


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. August 2010)

Gibt extra bike gondeln die vor deiner gondel fahren und oben vom personal entladen werden. passen 4 bikes rein


----------



## Nothing85 (10. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, das komplettpaket.
> 
> Fullface Helm
> Brustpanzer
> ...



mh...könnte man das zur not da ausleihen? Ich frage deswegen, weil ich nächste Woche vorhatte dort mal vorbei zuschaun, wäre mein erster Park. und bis auf Knie/Schienbein Schoner, Helm (Schale) und diesen Rückenprotektor im Evoc hab ich weiter "noch" nix. Wenn nicht werd ich mich wohl halt wo anders vergnügen müssen  bis ich alles zusammen hab.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. August 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> mh...könnte man das zur not da ausleihen? Ich frage deswegen, weil ich nächste Woche vorhatte dort mal vorbei zuschaun, wäre mein erster Park. und bis auf Knie/Schienbein Schoner, Helm (Schale) und diesen Rückenprotektor im Evoc hab ich weiter "noch" nix. Wenn nicht werd ich mich wohl halt wo anders vergnügen müssen  bis ich alles zusammen hab.



Ich hatte zwar einen FF helm, aber sonst das gleiche wie du beim ersten mal Braunlage 
Es gab da selbst schon Lycrastrampler auf der Strecke...

Viel Spaß


----------



## Nothing85 (10. August 2010)

ok Fullface Helm könnte diesen Monat noch drin sein...!


----------



## Resendisback (10. August 2010)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Gut aber wie sieht das aus mit dem Bike TransportKomme die mit in die Gondel so wie in Willingen zb oder wird das anders geregelt?Naja vielleicht kann mir ja jemand anders noch weiterhelfen



Ansonsten leih dir alles bei Zweirad-Busche, gegenüber der Seilbahn. Geht auch. 

Von Göttingen nach Braunlage fährt man ne Stunde, wo genau wohnste? 
Bin ich schließlich auch öfters.


----------



## Fibmaster (10. August 2010)

Ich selber wohne in der nähe von Dortmund,aber meine bessere Hälfte wohnt in Göttingen bzw nen kleinen Vorort.Wollt auch nur mal kurz in Braunlage vorbeigucken wie es da so ist, und dann mal sehen ob ich öfter hinfahre.Bin sonst nur in Willingen und Winterberg unterwegs.Dank einer Verletzung hatte ich aber auch eine längere Pause und jetzt wollt ich mal sehen ob alles wieder geht naja abwarten


----------



## Resendisback (10. August 2010)

Na dann  probiers  aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (10. August 2010)

Ja werde ich Samstag machen ,bin echt gespannt die Meinung ist ja geteilt was den Park angeht


----------



## jaamaa (10. August 2010)

Hier entsteht ja fälschlicherweise der Eindruck, dass man den Park nur mit Ninja Turtles Outfit nutzen darf. Letztendlich kann man aber fahren wie man will. Ob es sinnvoll ist ohne Vollschutz den DH zu fahren sei dahingestellt. 

Der einzige Park wo Vollschutz verlangt wird ist Schulenberg.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. August 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hier entsteht ja fälschlicherweise der Eindruck, dass man den Park nur mit Ninja Turtles Outfit nutzen darf. Letztendlich kann man aber fahren wie man will. Ob es sinnvoll ist ohne Vollschutz den DH zu fahren sei dahingestellt.
> 
> Der einzige Park wo Vollschutz verlangt wird ist Schulenberg.



Nein!


http://www.seilbahnen-thale.de/de/downhill/haftungsausschluss.pdf

Punkt 4

Für Braunlage hab ich es online noch nicht gefunden



Aber wie gesagt, dient dies hauptsächlich zur Absicherung gegen Schadensansprüche von klagewütigen Amerikanern, die bei Kratzern gleich 5 millionen wollen


----------



## jaamaa (10. August 2010)

OK, aber Thale ist ja aber auch nichts für'n normalo Biker, der mal ein bissle im Park toben will!


----------



## Fibmaster (10. August 2010)

Gut zu Wissen mir gehts nur darum zu Wissen was Pflicht ist und was nicht, das ist ja nirgendwo angegebenich fahre eh meistens mit allem was ich habe....Grade wenn ich nen Park und die Strecken nicht kenne finde ich es besser ,weil es einen ja dann doch schonmal schneller zerlegtNaja erstmal sehen was die schulter so alles mitmacht und alles versuchen in ruhe abzufahrenVielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwann mal da????

Achja ist der Berg am We voll?Wollt so gegen 10Uhr dasein


----------



## Funghi (10. August 2010)

letztendlich deine Sache aber Fullface würd ich dir zumindest empfehlen  Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es dort eigentlich immer recht "übersichtlich", länger als 5 min musste ich bisher noch nicht warten.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2010)

Hab auch schon mal ein Pärchen dort mit geliehenen Bikes (Session, Hardrock) und geliehenen CC-Helmen (sonst nichts ausser wenigstens ein SportBH bei der Dame) gesehen.

Es scheint keine Vorschriften zu geben. Aber ich glaub ohne wenigstens FF und Knieschoner macht das kein Spass. Aber auch Thale geht mit CC Bike und Outfit, das ist alles nix wildes solang man sich nicht überschätzt.

Braunlage langsam (zB auf dem Singletrail weiss) ist eher was für Kondi. Auch richtig steil ist es nie. Erst wenn man versucht schnell und alle Sprünge zu fahren, ist etwas mehr Protektion nicht verkehrt. 

Gewartet hab ich auch schonmal 20min, mehrfach. K.A. warum, war voll.


----------



## axl65 (10. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hab auch schon mal ein Pärchen dort mit geliehenen Bikes (Session, Hardrock) und geliehenen CC-Helmen (sonst nichts ausser wenigstens ein SportBH bei der Dame) gesehen.
> 
> Es scheint keine Vorschriften zu geben. Aber ich glaub ohne wenigstens FF und Knieschoner macht das kein Spass. *Aber auch Thale geht mit CC Bike und Outfit,* das ist alles nix wildes solang man sich nicht überschätzt.
> 
> ...




Täusch Dich mal nicht!!!
Wenn Du unten an der Bahn die Seilbahntickets orderst,dann musst Du einen Haftungsausschluss unterschreiben,ausserdem besteht jetzt die Pflicht zur Vollprotektierung und FF-Helm.
Nur der Kontrolleur scheint im Moment im Urlaub zu sein!!!

axl


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Täusch Dich mal nicht!!!
> Wenn Du unten an der Bahn die Seilbahntickets orderst,dann musst Du einen Haftungsausschluss unterschreiben,ausserdem besteht jetzt die Pflicht zur Vollprotektierung und FF-Helm.
> Nur der Kontrolleur scheint im Moment im Urlaub zu sein!!!
> 
> ...



Mensch axl, kaufst du dir da Tickets? Das Ticket gilt da doch für immer. Einmal kaufen reicht  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. August 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Wenn Du unten an der Bahn die Seilbahntickets orderst,dann musst Du einen Haftungsausschluss unterschreiben,ausserdem besteht jetzt die Pflicht zur Vollprotektierung und FF-Helm.



Eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung mußt du heutzutage überall unterschreiben, selbst wenn du deine Kinder ins Spielparadies schickst. Interessiert eigentlich niemanden mehr.


----------



## stöber (11. August 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die Streckenkenner,
Meint ihr es ist komplett utopisch da mal mit nem 120mm AM hinzufahren, oder lässt die Strecke (nicht gerade der Downhill) das zu?
Ich frag, da ich zu gerne mal in einem Park fahren möchte, allerdings bei neuen Strecken ganz gerne mein "gewohntes" Bike unterm Hintern habe 

Die Riesensprünge würde ich in meinem hohen Alter auslassen, da hab ich mich früher beim BMX oft genug verletzt


----------



## el Lingo (11. August 2010)

Ist gut machbar, keine Sorge!


----------



## stephan- (11. August 2010)

Fibmaster schrieb:


> Fahre aus Göttingen dahin,wie lang fährt man da ca.?




Stunde, Parkplatz kostet 4.


----------



## enemy111 (11. August 2010)

jungs,
wie kommt man von hildesheim(vor hannover) mit öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln nach goslar?

ich könnte mit nem RE nach Goslar fahren, wie geht´s dann weiter? Die Homepage von der deutschen Bahn will mir da nichts ausspucken!

Busunternehmen nach braunlage? preise und Fahrzeiten-> Homepage und sonstiges?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## toschi (11. August 2010)

Wenn der RE bis Bad Harzburg fährt kommst Du besser nach Braunlage, der Bus fährt durch. Ab Goslar ist es geschickter Du fährst BP Hahnenklee an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (11. August 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Stunde, Parkplatz kostet 4.



In Braunlage? Am WE is doch 240min für 2??


----------



## enemy111 (11. August 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Wenn der RE bis Bad Harzburg fährt kommst Du besser nach Braunlage, der Bus fährt durch. Ab Goslar ist es geschickter Du fährst BP Hahnenklee an...



Wie komme ich denn von Goslar nach Hahnenklee?
Wann fahren die busse?

ich kann auch nach bad harzburg, sogar ohne umsteigen, fahren!
Wie geht´s dann weiter?


----------



## jaamaa (11. August 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich denn von Goslar nach Hahnenklee?
> Wann fahren die busse?
> 
> ich kann auch nach bad harzburg, sogar ohne umsteigen, fahren!
> Wie geht´s dann weiter?



Guckst du hier - KVG


----------



## fuschnick (12. August 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Stunde, Parkplatz kostet 4â¬.



Ticket (Strafzettel) kostet 5â¬ 

kleine Anregung fÃ¼r Zweirad Busche: schon mal Ã¼berlegt Helmkameras zum Verleihen ins Sortiment aufzunehmen ??


----------



## namroN (12. August 2010)

Dann musst du entweder dein Notebook mitschleppen oder die Jungen von Busche müssten dir die Files brennen. Ob sich da der Arbeitsaufwand, aus Zweirad Busches sicht, lohnt ist die nächste Frage. Dazu kommt dann noch das Sturzrisiko, wo die GoPro HD oder welche auch immer zu Bruch gehen könnte 

Gruß Norm


----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. August 2010)

Das Risiko ist nicht größer als das eines Schadens an Leihausrüstung bzw Leihrädern.

USB Sticks, externe Festplatten, DVDs...  geht recht schnell alles...


----------



## fuschnick (12. August 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> .. die Jungen von Busche müssten dir die Files brennen. Ob sich da der Arbeitsaufwand, aus Zweirad Busches sicht, lohnt ist die nächste Frage.



resendisback macht das bestimmt gerne, stimmts??


----------



## namroN (12. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Das Risiko ist nicht größer als das eines Schadens an Leihausrüstung bzw Leihrädern.
> 
> USB Sticks, externe Festplatten, DVDs...  geht recht schnell alles...



Naja, ne geschrottete Felge ist aber immernoch günstiger als ne Go Pro HD  Wenn die hin ist, ist sie auch hin, was willst du dort reparieren, solch ein Risiko hat Busche eigentlich nur bei Helmen, darauf will ich hinaus.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. August 2010)

"Risiko" ist gut... ich hab zwar dort noch nichts ausgeliehen, aber nachdem was ich bis jetzt gehört habe, muss man ja alle schäden bezahlen...


----------



## namroN (12. August 2010)

Ist richtig aber Schäden am Leihrad, wenn es nicht gerade die Gabel zerlegt, fallen finanziell doch kleiner aus als ne geschrottete Helmcam  Ich weiss nun aber auch nicht in wie fern dort die Haftpflicht greift, auf der einen Seite zerlegt sich keiner mit Absicht und auf der anderen Seite ist mit Stürzen bei diesem Sport zu rechnen. Das wären die Bedenken die ich hätte.  

Ansonsten wäre es doch ne prima Idee mit den Helmcams.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian8 (12. August 2010)

moin moin... wollte ma fragen wie die Strecken nach dem Dauerregen die letzten Tage aussehen. Wollte evtl morgen hinfahren...


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2010)

Hat vielleicht iwer anfang nächster Woche Zeit....ich hab noch ein paar Tage Urlaub und wollte diese sinnvoll nutzen. Bin allerdings nicht der schnellste zumal ich die Strecke dort auch nicht kenne....würde aus Halberstadt kommen und vielleicht bekommt man ja auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft hin. Könnt euch ja dann per PM melden!


----------



## Goernsi87 (12. August 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen ob die Helm- und Protektorenpflicht kontrolliert wird und welche Protektoren genau darunter zu verstehen sind? Wollte mit 2 Kumpels hin, die allerdings kein Brustpanzer etc. haben. Was muss man mindestens anhaben um fahren zu dürfen oder überprüft das keiner?


grüße


----------



## burn (12. August 2010)

das wurde doch in den letzten 10 beitraegen erst diskutiert...


----------



## Goernsi87 (12. August 2010)

OK habs gefunden


----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2010)

namroN schrieb:


> Dann musst du entweder dein Notebook mitschleppen oder die Jungen von Busche müssten dir die Files brennen. Ob sich da der Arbeitsaufwand, aus Zweirad Busches sicht, lohnt ist die nächste Frage. Dazu kommt dann noch das Sturzrisiko, wo die GoPro HD oder welche auch immer zu Bruch gehen könnte
> 
> Gruß Norm



Kann man dir nur recht geben 
Der Aufwand wäre wohl zu groß.


----------



## Fibmaster (13. August 2010)

Bin morgen ab ca 10 Uhr da falls noch wer da ist,einfach mal ansprechen;-)hoffe es wird nicht zu schlammig;-)


----------



## stephan- (13. August 2010)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Ticket (Strafzettel) kostet 5



Wird aber meines Wissens nach auch stündlich(?) erhöht, d.h. wenn du den Zettel dran hast und derjenige nochmal vorbeikommt wirds nochmal teurer. 
Habe daher in Braunlage einmal ein Ticket kassiert und sonst immer Tagesparkplatzkarten gekauft..

Aber ansonsten handhabe ich das in Winterberg auch so.


----------



## stephan- (13. August 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Kann man dir nur recht geben
> Der Aufwand wäre wohl zu groß.



Wieso? USB Stick oder externe Platte. Man könnte ja auch einen Selbstbedienungsrechner hinstellen. Cam anstöpseln, Medium anstöpseln, übertragen und fertig. Kann ja jeder Biker am Ende des Tages machen.

Wobei ich persönlich auch nur ungern eine >300 Kamera als Leihgabe am Helm hätte.. die ist ja ruckzuck kaputt und dann wirds unschön.
Bevor ich dann eine Leihkamera kaputt mache kauf ich mir lieber selbst eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (13. August 2010)

Na also, ist deine Frage doch selbstantwortend


----------



## Goernsi87 (14. August 2010)

Ich habe bereits die Sufu genutzt, jedoch nix gefunden. Sollte doch was zu finden sein, tretet mich.
Ich wollte wissen ob sich die zb. 5-Tages Karte übertragen lässt und ob das jeweils 5 einzelne Karten sind oder nur eine?

Grüße


----------



## burn (14. August 2010)

Ist eine Karte, die halt fuer fuenf beliebige Tage gilt. Wenn du jetzt ein Wochenende damit faehrst und dein Kumpel das naechste geht das natuerlich...


----------



## Skywalker_sz (14. August 2010)

Ich glaub die Frage war eher ob er eine 5 Tage Karte kaufen kann und 5 Leute an einem Tag diese abfahren können.


----------



## Goernsi87 (14. August 2010)

Ja das auch!


----------



## Resendisback (14. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, geht nicht, da du die Karte jede Fahrt vom System "einlesen" musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (15. August 2010)

Wi issn das wetter bei euch und die streckenbedingungen!?
Wollte heut mal rum kommen.


----------



## Resendisback (15. August 2010)

Also aktueller Stand der Dinge ist bis jetzt viel Regen.
Es stand zwar Gewitter in der Vorhersage, aber das sieht nicht danach aus, noch nicht 

Auf der Seilbahn Homepage steht zwar das der Race DH (lila) noch geschlossen ist, aber dieser ist nun wieder offen und fahrbar!


----------



## Goernsi87 (15. August 2010)

Alles klar.Danke!


----------



## outdoor (15. August 2010)

und nun zu etwas ganz anderem...., bautag in braunlage!

nun ist es endlich raus: am 11.9. wird in braunlage ein "bautag" unter dem motto "design-your-park" durchgeführt. am abend gibt es das eine oder andere kaltgetränk und ´ne wurst umsonst, bei schönen wetter natürlich am lagerfeuer. am 12.9. können alle helferlein umsonst mit der seilbahn fahren und die selbst geschaufelten elemente bis zum zapfenstreich testen.

wäre schön, wenn wir so 10-12 leute zusammentrommeln könnten, die ersten haben sich ja schon bei mir gemeldet. leider können nicht mehr dabei sein, da sonst das risiko, dass das ganze aus dem ruder läuft doch sehr groß ist! am bautag werden zwei verantwortliche (die jungs kennen den unterschied zwischen chickenway und flugphase!!) vor ort sein, die das sagen haben was letztendlich umgesetzt wird. schön wäre, wenn ihr schon ein wenig erfahrung beim bau von bikestrecken habt. anmelden über die webseite des bikeparks braunlage.

und wer bin ich? ich versuche die bikeparks im harz ein wenig nach vorne zu bringen, habe z.b. die kooperation "bikeparx-harz" ins leben gerufen, habe mitgeholfen, dass in hahnenklee und braunlage erst mal bikeparks entstanden sind.

jetzt wollen wir erst mal in braunlage den freeride und den leichten dh zwischen berg- und mittelstation etwas aufpimpen, v.a. einige der vielfach geforderten anlieger integrieren. wenn ihr eigene ideen habt, haltet euch nicht zurück - her damit!

so viel dazu! bitte nicht gleich meckern, wenn ich nicht immer sofort antworte. liegt daran dass ich einigermaßen viel unterwegs bin.


----------



## stephan- (15. August 2010)

Das liest sich gut - schön, dass etwas passiert 


Ganz wichtig wäre eine schöne lange Freeridestrecke mit Brechsand und großen Tables, da haben Anfänger und Profis Spaß. 

Okay, der Tipp passt nicht so zum Bautag.


----------



## outdoor (15. August 2010)

eine lange freeride-strecke ist sicherlich auch eine der optionen für die zukunft, da haben wir uns auch schon unsere gedanken gemacht. wie du aber sagst, für einen bautag schwerst ambitioniert..., obwohl wenn die hardcore-helfercrew das gestemmt kriegt....

wir fangen mal klein an, dafür sollen aber solche bautage in regelmässigen abständen  ein fester bestandteil des terminkalenders werden (da wird nächstes jahr zu saisonbeginn auch einiges mehr drin stehen, für die verbleibende saison kommen sicher auch noch ein paar kleine aktivitäten).


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (15. August 2010)

Schade - am 11.-12.09 bin ich "leider" hier:

http://vallnordbikepark.com/

Finde das aber eine super Idee und hätte gerne geholfen - komme aber auf jeden Fall vorbei um das neue zeugs zu testen.

Euch allen viel Spass...

... ach ja: Wann ist denn eigentlich saisonende in Braunlage ?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. August 2010)

arsch :/


----------



## Resendisback (15. August 2010)

Arsch? 

Klingt soweit alles sehr sehr guuut!


----------



## tresor23 (16. August 2010)

So ein mist bin auch nicht da sonder hier  http://trailwalker.oxfam.de/?gclid=CJeZv93avKMCFYn-2AodCBrecw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (16. August 2010)

schade dass ihr keine zeit habt, euer alternativprogramm klingt aber auch nicht schlecht.
saisonende in braunlage wird etwas vom wetter abhängen, september ist aber noch geöffnet, evtl. auch noch ein paar tage im oktober.


----------



## el Lingo (16. August 2010)

Deister-Jungs, meldet Euch an ;-)

Wenn ich bis dahin keine Schulter-Probleme habe, bin ich dabei!


----------



## gloovE (16. August 2010)

Wo muss man sich auf der Homepage vom Bikepark Braunlage anmelden um an den Bautagen (11.9-12.9) teilzunehmen? Habe dort leider nichts wirkliches gefunden. Währen eventuell 3 Leute die mitmachen würden. Bauerfahrung haben wir ganz gute.  Auf eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. Lg gloovE


----------



## Nothing85 (16. August 2010)

Bin wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag und Freitag mal dort mit nem Kumpel anzutreffen hab noch Urlaub....also könnt euch ja mal melden wenn ihr Zeit habt!


----------



## outdoor (16. August 2010)

anmeldung für bautag:
1. bikepark webseite
2. servicecenter
3. kontakt
4. stichwort "bautag"
5. bitte name und kontaktdaten, falls rückfragen
wäre natürlich super, wenn alle die sich anmelden dann auch dabei sind! da wir evtl. einigen bikern absagen müssen wenn sich zu viele anmelden und das wäre schade wenn einige eine absage bekommen und dann am bautag trail-builder fehlen.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (16. August 2010)

kurze Frage:
Kann man denn an dem "Bautag" dann trotzdem offiziell fahren und ggf. bisschen helfen? So ohne Anmeldung und so?


----------



## Nothing85 (17. August 2010)

hat denn keiner Zeit diese Woche mal in Braunlage rumzukurven?


----------



## Goernsi87 (17. August 2010)

Ne leider keine Zeit! Aber am Sonntag will ich mit nem Kumpel hin.


----------



## Flame-Blade (17. August 2010)

el lingo schrieb:


> deister-jungs, meldet euch an ;-)




Hehe :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (17. August 2010)

der streckenabschnitt an dem gebaut wird kann natürlich nicht befahren werden, alle anderen sind befahrbar. wir wollen mit dem leichten dh zwischen berg- und mittelstation anfangen. uns evtl. anschließend den freeride auch zwischen berg- und mittelstation vornehmen, je nach baufortschritt.

du kannst natürlich auch ein bißchen helfen und ein bißchen fahren, dann gibt´s auch nur ein bißchen verpflegung und ein bißchen freikarte. besser wär´s schon den ganzen tag dabei zu bleiben, sonst ist das auch schlecht planbar (werkzeug, elemente, etc.)


----------



## gloovE (17. August 2010)

Noch mal zu dem Bautag. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es schon erwähnt wurde. Werden Schaufeln und andere Werkzeuge gestellt oder müssen wir selber was mitbringen? Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Bikes "unterzustellen", da ich die Bikes nicht am Auto ohne aufsicht stehen lassen möchte?

lg gloovE


----------



## Struggler (18. August 2010)

Am Bautag bin ich dabei. Ist meine Anmeldung eingegangen ich bin mir da nicht sicher ob das funktioniert hat??


----------



## brokenarmsdude (18. August 2010)

Mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen, dass der Park auf bikeparkmap.de noch nicht aufgelistet ist... sollte man mal machen


----------



## stephan- (18. August 2010)

Kurze Frage, eventuell weiß es ja hier schon jemand:

Sind die 5 Tageskarte irgendwie zeitlich limitiert? Habe mir zu Beginn der Saison 5 Tage gekauft, aber bishern nur 2 genutzt.

Ob ich die restlichen 3 Tage noch aufbrauchen kann weiß ich nicht recht. Wenn sie nächste Saison noch gültig sind wäre es ja kein Thema - wenn allerdings nicht, dann würde ich die 3 Tage lieber verkaufen um auf Nr. Sicher zu gehen..


----------



## Nasum (18. August 2010)

Bin dabei.Ich hoffe man muss nicht der Oberstreckenbauer sein.Ein wenig Erfahrung is da aber ne professionelle Anleitung wäre schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2010)

Ich hab grad gelesen das alle strecken gesperrt sind wegen dem schlechten wetter die letzten tage. wollte nächste woche montag mal hin....ich hoffe das wird was!


----------



## haenson (19. August 2010)

Hat schon einer ein Vid von der neuen DH- Strecke?


----------



## Huckster82 (19. August 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, eventuell weiß es ja hier schon jemand:
> 
> Sind die 5 Tageskarte irgendwie zeitlich limitiert? Habe mir zu Beginn der Saison 5 Tage gekauft, aber bishern nur 2 genutzt.
> 
> Ob ich die restlichen 3 Tage noch aufbrauchen kann weiß ich nicht recht. Wenn sie nächste Saison noch gültig sind wäre es ja kein Thema - wenn allerdings nicht, dann würde ich die 3 Tage lieber verkaufen um auf Nr. Sicher zu gehen..


Verkauf die Karten sie sind bloss bis ende der Saison gültig daselbe Prob hab ich auch.. hab noch 3 Tage drauf....


----------



## stephan- (19. August 2010)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Verkauf die Karten sie sind bloss bis ende der Saison gültig daselbe Prob hab ich auch.. hab noch 3 Tage drauf....



Hast du die Info von der Seilbahn?


----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2010)

...


----------



## jaamaa (19. August 2010)

@wurmberg
Ist denn schon abzusehen, ob die Strecken am Sa/So wieder zu befahren sind? Es soll ja trocken bleiben.


----------



## Hoffisun (19. August 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @wurmberg
> Ist denn schon abzusehen, ob die Strecken am Sa/So wieder zu befahren sind? Es soll ja trocken bleiben.



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen... hatte auch geplant am Sonntag nach Braunlage zu fahren. Trocknen die Strecken denn so schnell ab, wenn es warm wird? Oder braucht der n paar tage um zu trocknen?


----------



## Nasum (20. August 2010)

Naja wenn es heut, so wie es aussieht schön wird dann kann man best. fahren morgen,spätestens aber Sonntag.Ich ruf nachher mal beim Park an und frag mal nach.Ich will ja auch Sonntag wieder hin...ich war jetzt 3 Wochen nicht da.


----------



## wurmberg (20. August 2010)

Bitte schaut auch immer wieder auf unsere homepage "www.bikepark-braunlage.de". Dort erfahrt Ihr dann kurzfristig ins Netz gestellt, welche Strecken geöffnet sind. Fahrt Ihr mit dem cursor auf den grünen/roten button neben der entsprechenden Abfahrt, könnt Ihr im aufmachenden Feld etwas über den Streckenzustand erfahren.

Die Gültigkeit der Karten erfahrt Ihr immer durch den Kassenaufdruck auf der Karte. Dort steht nicht nur wann und zu welcher Uhrzeit Ihr die Karte erworben habt, sondern auch das zur Karte gehörige Ablaufdatum. In der Regel läuft eine solche Zeitkarte (keycard) bis zum Ende der entsprechenden Saison (hier bis ca. Ende 10/10).


----------



## Hoffisun (20. August 2010)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr mit dem cursor auf den grünen/roten button neben der entsprechenden Abfahrt, könnt Ihr im aufmachenden Feld etwas über den Streckenzustand erfahren.
> .



Ahhhh... Kannte ich noch gar nicht. super! 
Dann mal bis Sonntag. Wetter soll ja gut werden. 

*freu
Hoffisun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (20. August 2010)

Juhu das lässt mich hoffen das Montag und Dienstag auch alle Strecken auf sind....


----------



## Nasum (20. August 2010)

Nothing das wird bestens am Montag und Dienstag.


----------



## outdoor (20. August 2010)

Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Bikes können in der Garage der Talstation untergestellt werden.

Ich habe bikeparkmap.de schon drei Mal informiert!!! Ich galube ich muss selbst ein Portal aufziehen...

Wegen der 5-Tageskarte über die Webseite des Bikeparks gehen oder einfach dort an der Talstation der Wurmbergseilbahn anrufen.

Ich frage mal beim Betreiber nach, wer sich bisher angemeldet hat und setzte das dann hier rein.


----------



## stephan- (20. August 2010)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Die Gültigkeit der Karten erfahrt Ihr immer durch den Kassenaufdruck auf der Karte. Dort steht nicht nur wann und zu welcher Uhrzeit Ihr die Karte erworben habt, sondern auch das zur Karte gehörige Ablaufdatum. In der Regel läuft eine solche Zeitkarte (keycard) bis zum Ende der entsprechenden Saison (hier bis ca. Ende 10/10).




Also auf meiner steht drauf:
"2009/10"
Dann das Kaufdatum inkl. Uhrzeit, der Betrag und das es fünf Tage sind.
Heißt also die erste Zeile das die Karte mit Ende der Saison 10 abläuft?


----------



## sh0rt (20. August 2010)

Ich werd vielleicht Sonntag auch mal wieder  war viel zu wenig unterwegs dieses Jahr...


----------



## wurmberg (20. August 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Also auf meiner steht drauf:
> "2009/10"
> Dann das Kaufdatum inkl. Uhrzeit, der Betrag und das es fünf Tage sind.
> Heißt also die erste Zeile das die Karte mit Ende der Saison 10 abläuft?



Gekauft in dieser Sommersaison (nach unserer Seilbahn-Überholung im April/Mai 2010) bedeutet für jede Tages-, Mehrtages- und Punktekarte fahren bis Ende dieser Sommersaison (bis So., 31.10.2010, wenn wir nicht wie letztes Jahr wieder früh im Oktober den ersten Schnee mit Eis bekommen). 
Mehrtageskarten (2-5 Tage) müssen nicht an aufeinander folgenden Tagen abgefahren werden, sie gelten verteilt über die gesamte Saison   -   also Mai - Oktober. In dem Zeitraum sollten dann auch 5 gekaufte Tage abgefahren sein.
Unsere Spätherbst-Überholung mit Vorbereitung auf die Wintersaison wollen wir am 01.11.2010 starten.


----------



## stephan- (20. August 2010)

Schade, dass die Tage nicht in der neuen Saison noch gelten.

Nunja, dann werde ich die Karte ggf. in den Bikemarkt stellen, das sollte ja kein Problem sein für die Seilbahn.


----------



## outdoor (20. August 2010)

Man muss sicher kein shape-Guru sein um beim Bautag mitzuhelfen. Anleitung gibt´s auch, zwei Jungs sind vor Ort und machen das mit euch gemeinsam.


----------



## outdoor (20. August 2010)

Ach ja, das mit den Anmeldungen wird gerade von der Seilbahn gecheckt. Ich gebe spätestens mal Anfang kommender Woche hier einen Wasserstandsbericht wer sich schon angemeldet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (21. August 2010)

Wird jemand zwischen Montag und Mittwoch im Park unterwegs sein? 
Werde wohl an einem Tag fahren und am anderen, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht, dann auch noch Fotos machen. Neues Objektiv testen


----------



## Nothing85 (21. August 2010)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Wird jemand zwischen Montag und Mittwoch im Park unterwegs sein?
> Werde wohl an einem Tag fahren und am anderen, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht, dann auch noch Fotos machen. Neues Objektiv testen



Also ich wollte mit nem Kumpel Monatg und dann evtl Dienstag mal unseren ersten Parkbesuch machen..., also Fotos von Schnecken sind sicher interessanter! Aber evtl. kann man sich ja mal treffen....


----------



## sh0rt (22. August 2010)

Das war gut heute, nette Leute und nette Hunde, gutes Wetter und egentlich keine Wartezeit.


----------



## Goernsi87 (22. August 2010)

Das ist gut das es wenigstens einem gefallen hat.
Ich könnte kotzen, 4 std. bezahlt, 1,5 std. gefahren dann hats gewittert und wir konnten ab nach haus. So oft komm ich ja nun auch nicht hin und lass auch noch 18 da. Aber nunja wat solls. Mitarbeiter könnt ein bisscheen ruhign freundlicher sein und irgendwas muss man sich auch einfallen lassen, wenn die leute kommen, für 4 std. zahlen und nur 1 std. fahren können. Ich wurde dann von einem sehr freundlichen Mitarbeiter^^ angesprochen das die seilbahn nix für das Wetter kann, was ja auch stimmt aber ich genauso wenig. Und wenn die bahn nicht fährt, kann man das Geld was leute für 4 std. zahlen nicht einfach behalten. Da kamen leute aus hannover usw. da kann man ja wohl so kullant sein und sich irgendwas einfallen lassen (einen Teil zurück erstatten, für das nächste mal gutschreiben oder so).

Gleich vorne weg: Ich schreib das nicht mit Wut, sondern nen es einfach Kritik.


----------



## sh0rt (22. August 2010)

Was kam denn bei raus, als Ihr das angesprochen habt?

Ich hatte am Morgen den Wetterbericht gechecked und ab 14:00 waren Schauer, etc. angesagt, da bin ich recht früh hin und früh weg.


----------



## nationrider (22. August 2010)

sorry aber das phaenomen nennt man: wetter 
da hat man glück oder pech und kann sich vorher informieren,
wie die lage aussieht z.b. hier:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104520.html

wieso sollte dir der bahnbetreiber unverbrauchte fahrten/stunden
zurückerstatten, sie hatten doch selber keinen einfluss darauf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goernsi87 (22. August 2010)

Naja wie schon gesagt wir waren bei der 2. Auffahrt, oben angekommen hat er dann gesagt das gleich zu gemacht wird. Da haben wir gefragt, weil wir das erste mal da waren ob wir das Geld wieder kriegen. Da hat er gleich einen anderen Ton angeschlagen und hat gefragt was er für das Wetter kann bzw. Die Seilbahn dafür kann. Das war aber garnicht meine Frage und natürlich kann die Seilbahn nix dafür. Aber es ist halt eine Dienstleistung der Seilbahn, die Leute für Geld auf und ab zu fahren, wenn diese Dienstleistung aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht erbracht werden kann, kann man doch wenigstens den Leuten entgegen kommen. 
Es hat wirklich sehr viel spaß gemacht und ich hatte auch wirklich Lust wieder hin zu fahren. Echt schade.


----------



## bodo bagger (22. August 2010)

nun gut, wetter hin oder her, das ist aber noch lange kein grund, für eine aus welchen gründen auch immer (höhere gewalt etc.) nicht erbringbare leistung, den preis für die karte einzubehalten. mögliche lösung wäre z.b. die gefahrenen zwei fahrten in einzelfahrten umzurechnen und den differenzbetrag zum tagesticket zu erstatten.
das ist z.b. überall in den skigebieten in den alpen gang und gebe.

übrigens wenn die deutsche bahn aus irgendwelchen technischen gründen eine beförderungsleitung nicht erbringen kann, steht dem geschädigten fahrgast eine kompensationsleistung zu. das gilt auch für bergbahnen etc.

von daher bewegt sich der wurmberg rein rechtlich auf sehr dünnen eis.
vielleicht mal einfach werbewirksam bei der verbrauchetschutzzentrale oder der presse in goslar anrufen und das ganze mitteilen.


----------



## stephan- (22. August 2010)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wenigstens einen Teil rückerstatten würde denen sicher nicht weh tun und vorallem ein sehr sehr positives Gefühl bei den Kunden zurücklassen. Oder eben eine Gutschrift für das nächste mal..

Finde es auch nicht in Ordnung, für das Wetter kann immerhin der Fahrer genauso wenig wie die Bahn.

Aber offenbar ist es der Seilbahn demnach lieber, wenn an Tagen mit Gewitterrisiko einfach niemand kommt.


----------



## Nothing85 (22. August 2010)

super das lässt mich ja hoffen für morgen ....


----------



## burn (22. August 2010)

kauf dir einfach eine 10er karte... dann hast du solche sorgen nicht


----------



## tresor23 (22. August 2010)

Ja warum habt ihr keine 10er Karten??? und auf den karten steht auch Das diese nicht zurückerstattet wird bei schlechtem Wetter und das es so kommt wahr ja wohl klar wenn mann den wetterbericht chekt soll ich noch mal ein link einfügen oder macht ihr das,daß nächstemal selber? Aber irgend was ist ja immer wahren die strecken nicht ******* ist halt das wetter schuld also echt irgendwann ist doch gut oder????
 Aber wie willst du das denn auch in einzelfahrtehn umrechnen eine kostet 7,50 und zwei sind sie schon gefahren also haben sie schon 15  an einzelfahrten verbraucht und wollen dann noch 3  zurück das macht den kohl auch nicht fett ist halt echt dumm gelaufen und Harzer haben halt so einen ton den viele auch mal falsch verstehen könnten.... Na ja ich fahre eh mit 10er Karte weil ich weiss wie schnell das wetter in diesen höhen lagen umschlagen kann....


----------



## Nothing85 (22. August 2010)

Ab wann machen die denn zu???
Wenn die Strecken zu nass werden oder wenn der Wind zu dolle wird?
Für Morgen ist regen angesagt, weiß nicht ob ich nun rüberfahren soll oder nicht...


----------



## tresor23 (23. August 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ab wann machen die denn zu???
> Wenn die Strecken zu nass werden oder wenn der Wind zu dolle wird?
> Für Morgen ist regen angesagt, weiß nicht ob ich nun rüberfahren soll oder nicht...


 
Rufe ein fach heute mal durch ambesten so kurz vor 17 Uhr dann sollten sie wissen ob sie die strecke wegen nässe sperren ...
Und ab ner bestimmten windgeschwindigkeit darf die Bahn nicht mehr fahren und schaltet wohl auch ab zur sicher heit dann werden die gondel nur noch rein geholt ich will da nicht von nem Blitz getrofen werden wenn ich so einer gondel sitze


----------



## cxfahrer (23. August 2010)

burn schrieb:


> kauf dir einfach eine 10er karte... dann hast du solche sorgen nicht



Nicht ganz, denn auch die Zehnerkarten verfallen mit Ende der Saison, und das kann schon in 4-6 Wochen sein.

Diese Vorhersage hier ist immer ganz brauchbar:


----------



## Nothing85 (23. August 2010)

Das es regnen wird war mir eigentlich schon fast klar. Was ich wissen wollte ab wann die Seilbahn den Transport verwehrt....bei Gewitter ok, bei starken Windböhen ok aber bei Regen auch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goernsi87 (23. August 2010)

Bei Niesel wird schon eingestellt. Ist wahrscheinlich rentabler, denn wenn keine bahn fährt, entstehen auch weniger kosten( kosten die wir trotzdem bezahlen)Er wollt mir irgendwas von Hagel erzählen^^bin dann auf jedenfall noch schnell nach Thale geflitzt um mich wieder abzureagieren. Danach ging's wieder


----------



## Der Schnelle (23. August 2010)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Bei Niesel wird schon eingestellt. Ist wahrscheinlich rentabler, denn wenn keine bahn fährt, entstehen auch weniger kosten( kosten die wir trotzdem bezahlen)Er wollt mir irgendwas von Hagel erzählen^^bin dann auf jedenfall noch schnell nach Thale geflitzt um mich wieder abzureagieren. Danach ging's wieder


 
War heute zum 1ten mal in Braunlage! Hat geregnet wie Sau und und ich bin nur durch die Gegend gerutscht! Hab mich 3 mal so dermaßen auf's Maul gelegt aber die haben mich anstantslos von 10- 15:00 hochgefahren! Geile strecke aber ganz schön fies wenn's so dermaßen am sicken ist! Tja, pech gehabt, nächsten Sommer ist mehr Zeit! Übrigens, geile Gab's auf der Freeride. Ich finde Willingen ist'n scheiß dagegen. Mir haben nach 7 abfahrten die Hände so tierisch weh getan. Au backe, scheiß die Wand an! Den Downhill fand ich langweilig! Nur schnell, sonst nix!


----------



## enemy111 (23. August 2010)

freeride willingen schlecht dagegen?  das sehe ich anders


----------



## stephan- (23. August 2010)

Also der Freeride in Willingen ist über alles erhaben und der Downhill ist wesentlich krasser als Braunlage insgesamt. So sehe ich das zumindest. 


Hätte jemand Interesse daran, mir noch 3 Tage Braunlage abzukaufen?
Habe eine 5 Tageskarte gekauft und bin nun, wegen Verletzung, nicht sicher, ob ich dieses Jahr noch fahren gehen kann.
Würde die Karte daher einigermaßen günstig weitergeben.
Wer daran Interesse hat möge sich mal per PN melden mit einem Preisvorschlag. Versand wie es beliebt, kein Problem.


----------



## Goernsi87 (23. August 2010)

Du glü[email protected] schnelle ich hoffe nächstes mal läuft bei mir auch alles besser.


----------



## Der Schnelle (24. August 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Also der Freeride in Willingen ist über alles erhaben und der Downhill ist wesentlich krasser als Braunlage insgesamt. So sehe ich das zumindest.



Es geht nicht um krasser! Mir gehts um den Flow. In Braunlage kann man schön die ganzen Shores fahren und kurvige Trails ziehen! In Willingen ist das etwas anders. Ich liebe Willingen, aber immer nur durch die Luft fliegen ist irgendwann auch langweilig! Ich komm aus dem Siebengebirge und hier haben wir sehr viele extrem enge kurvige Trails die sich über 6 kilometer langziehen mit vielen kleinen kickern und naturanlieger. Das ist mein Ding, ich brauch nicht immer nur Airtime sondern einfach nur geile kurvige Trails. Und unterm Strich zählt sowieso nur das kalte Bier am Ende des ride's


----------



## Nothing85 (24. August 2010)

Heute war* mein erstes mal *und es tat nach der 5ten Abfahrt so ziemlich alles weh!^^.... War ein sehr schöner Tag, hab leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber fand das was mir dort in Braunlage geboten wurde echt top. Zwar manchmal ein bisschen rutschig aber nun ja kann ich mit leben....


----------



## Nasum (24. August 2010)

Hauptsache viel Fun gehabt und Sonne war ja auch da so wie es auf dem Foto aussieht.


----------



## Nothing85 (24. August 2010)

Jup sehr viel Spaß....war mein bester Urlaubstag....leider auch der Letzte.
Wetter war super, nicht zu warm nicht zu kalt...waren auch einige Leute da. Komischerweise hab ich nie ein auf der Strecke gesehen oder wurde überholt was ich allerdings sehr gut fand denn so hatte ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. August 2010)

gibt so viele möglichkeiten die strecke zu kombinieren, da muss schon sehr viel los sein um überholt zu werden...


----------



## beat82 (25. August 2010)

ich war gestern da und muss sagen es passiert echt viel in braunlage. die neuen elemente auf einigen strecken sind richtig gut geworden! 
gibt es biker die die ersten 30 meter vom downhill-racetrack fahren? da komm ich nichtmal zu fuß  lang! falls ja würd ich da gerne mal ne fotosession/videosession starten.

und falls der chef vom park hier mitliest: es wäre großartig wenn es eine möglichkeit geben würde die bikes in stationsnähe mit einem wasserschlauch (und wasser) sauberzubekommen. das wäre ein serviceplus über das viele biker überglücklich wären, denk ich. jedesmal der dreck im auto.


----------



## sh0rt (25. August 2010)

Warum werden eigentlich cxbiker ohne Helm mit hochgenommen? Die Gruppe habe ich zwei mal oben gesehen, die haben sich vorsichtig in Richtung Single Trail gekämpft. Teils in Jeans, ohne Helme oder irgendwelche Protektoren.

Auf min. einem Rad habe ich einen "Busche" aufkleber gesehen, waren das vielleicht Leihräder?


----------



## Nothing85 (25. August 2010)

beat82 schrieb:


> und falls der chef vom park hier mitliest: es wäre großartig wenn es eine möglichkeit geben würde die bikes in stationsnähe mit einem wasserschlauch (und wasser) sauberzubekommen. das wäre ein serviceplus über das viele biker überglücklich wären, denk ich. jedesmal der dreck im auto.



wir haben am Dienstag die Fahrräer drübern bei Fahrrad Busche abgespritzt kostet nen Euro. Find ich ganz ok. Wenn natürlich die Seilbahn das gratis mit anbieten würde wäre das natürlich klasse

Der Chef meint wohl das der Wasserschlauch nur raus gelegt wird wenn es regnet Der sollte die Strecke vielleicht mal abfahren wenn es so wie letzt Tage zuvor nur geregnet hat!


----------



## Nasum (26. August 2010)

Ja die hängen den Schlauch nur bei schlechtem Wetter raus.Da sind doch unten an der Station solch HolzBoxen.Da kann man waschen aber nur bei schlechtem Wetter...komisch das es die Tage nicht so war.Bis jetzt hab ich das auch nur 2mal erlebt und da war richtig Sch... Wetter.Das man das bei Busche auch machen kann wusste ich nicht aber ein Euro hab ich dafür auch noch


----------



## tresor23 (27. August 2010)

Hier mal das Wetter für das Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (27. August 2010)

Ach Schade ich glaub das wird We nix.Das hat ja nur gepisst und es ist kein Ende in Sicht Also ein wenig Nässe/Regen is ja kein Ding aber so muss nicht sein.Ich hoffe Sonntag geht noch was


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2010)

Schlammig wirds auf jeden Fall...viel Regen ist ja nicht mehr angesagt - Montag wollen wir noch unsere Karten abfahren, hoffentlich klappts.

Die Prognose für die Windböen amSonntag lässt ja nichts Gutes erahnen, was die Gondel angeht  ...

PS ohoh das wird wohl nix...


----------



## Nasum (27. August 2010)

Hoffen wir das Herr Kachelmann daneben liegt mit seiner Prognose.


----------



## Schnitte (29. August 2010)

beat82 schrieb:


> ich war gestern da und muss sagen es passiert echt viel in braunlage. die neuen elemente auf einigen strecken sind richtig gut geworden!
> gibt es biker die die ersten 30 meter vom downhill-racetrack fahren? da komm ich nichtmal zu fuß  lang! falls ja würd ich da gerne mal ne fotosession/videosession starten.
> 
> und falls der chef vom park hier mitliest: es wäre großartig wenn es eine möglichkeit geben würde die bikes in stationsnähe mit einem wasserschlauch (und wasser) sauberzubekommen. das wäre ein serviceplus über das viele biker überglücklich wären, denk ich. jedesmal der dreck im auto.



gibt doch die Möglichkeit. Wenn du vom Trail kommst darfst du nichtz in richtung übungsparcour abbiegen, sondern sofort wieder richtung seilbahn station und kurz bevor es rein geht stehen blaue boxen, wo auch ein wasserschlauch liegt und wassermarsch


----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2010)

Ich zitier mal von der heutigen Bikepark-Heimseite:

_" 29.08.2010 | *DER BIKEPARK BLEIBT AUCH AM SONNTAG GESCHLOSSEN!*

Das Wetter hat sich kaum verbessert. Weitere Regenfälle, teils starker Ausprägung, sind für den Sonntag vorhergesagt.

Die Strecken sind bereits extrem nass und schlammig und bekommen weiterhin starke Regengüsse.

Es kann daher von einer *mehrtägigen Schließung bis Mitte der 35. KW *ausgegangen werden.

Wenn die Öffnung des Parks ansteht, wird es hier auf der Homepage sofort gemeldet! "_


----------



## Nasum (29. August 2010)

Na beim dem wetter fast normal...das ging ja gar nicht hier im Harz.


----------



## tresor23 (30. August 2010)

Das ist wohl war ja schon Gummiboot wetter  aber es ist besserung in sicht hoffe mal das am Freitag wieder alles gut ist.....


----------



## BikeTiefling (30. August 2010)

Ausgrab z.B.


stephan- schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wenigstens einen Teil rückerstatten würde denen sicher nicht weh tun und vorallem ein sehr sehr positives Gefühl bei den Kunden zurücklassen. Oder eben eine Gutschrift für das nächste mal..
> 
> Finde es auch nicht in Ordnung, für das Wetter kann immerhin der Fahrer genauso wenig wie die Bahn.
> 
> Aber offenbar ist es der Seilbahn demnach lieber, wenn an Tagen mit Gewitterrisiko einfach niemand kommt.



Warum können verfallene Stunden nicht einfach gutgeschrieben werden?

Vordruck an der Kasse:
x Stunden konnten wetterbedingt nicht genutzt werden. Der nächste Kauf einer Tages-/Stundenkarte wird um x  ermäßigt.
Stempel drunter und der Biker kommt gern wieder.

Bin übrigens 10er-Karten-Fahrer. Wüsste ich das Fahrten dieser Saison nächste gutgeschrieben werden, würde ich ganz entspannt noch eine 10er kaufen. So überlege ich lieber zweimal.


----------



## Goernsi87 (31. August 2010)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Ausgrab z.B.
> 
> 
> Warum können verfallene Stunden nicht einfach gutgeschrieben werden?
> ...



Genau mein reden...


----------



## outdoor (31. August 2010)

hier die wasserstandsmeldung (passt wohl zum vergangenen wochenende) bzgl. des bautags "design-your-park" am 10.09. in braunlage. bisher habe ich vier anmeldungen:
tim fricke, christoph thorwarth, nils pollok, tobias peltzer.

wenn jemand vergessen wurde, bitte melden. ein, zwei leutchen mehr wären gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (31. August 2010)

anmerkung zu der diskussion um (teilweise) rückerstattung des eintritts wegen schlechtem wetter.

sicher ist es unschön einen biketag abbrechen zu müssen und man ärgert sich weil man eine tageskarte gekauft hat. nur frage ich mich, wo ich wegen solcher "rahmenbedingungen" eine rückerstattung bekomme? beim skifahren sicher nicht. in anderen parks? im hochseilgarten?

das ist man schon ein wenig selbst verantwortlich welches ticket man kauft, zumal es in braunlage auch die schon genannten alternativen zum tagesticket gibt. das ist mit sicherheit auch kein böswilliges verhalten des liftbetreibers!


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2010)

outdoor schrieb:


> anmerkung zu der diskussion um (teilweise) rückerstattung des eintritts wegen schlechtem wetter.
> 
> sicher ist es unschön einen biketag abbrechen zu müssen und man ärgert sich weil man eine tageskarte gekauft hat. nur frage ich mich, wo ich wegen solcher "rahmenbedingungen" eine rückerstattung bekomme? beim skifahren sicher nicht. in anderen parks? im hochseilgarten?
> 
> das ist man schon ein wenig selbst verantwortlich welches ticket man kauft, zumal es in braunlage auch die schon genannten alternativen zum tagesticket gibt. das ist mit sicherheit auch kein böswilliges verhalten des liftbetreibers!



Es geht ja nicht dadrum, dass man nicht wüsste, dass eine Tageskarte nur einen Tag gilt - es geht dadrum, dass der Park einfach zugemacht wird. Ich meine nicht Sicherheitsgründe, sondern wegen Fussball, Nieselregen oder Schlamm auf der Piste. Da wäre dann eine Gutschrift schon fair!

Das gleiche gilt für gekaufte 10er Karten oder im voraus gekaufte Tageskarten. Es ist eigentlich üblich und selbstverständlich, wenn diese Tickets ab Kaufdatum 12 Monate benutzt werden können. 
Diese an einem recht "unbestimmten" Saisonende einfach so verfallen zu lassen, ist eine Unverschämtheit.

Man überlegt es sich daher mittlerweile gegen Ende der Saison (im August!!)schon dreimal, ob man da hinfahren will.


----------



## morph027 (31. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Man überlegt es sich daher mittlerweile gegen Ende der Saison (im August!!)schon dreimal, ob man da hinfahren will.



Ganz besonders in so einem tollen August wie diesem


----------



## outdoor (31. August 2010)

nun kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen, ob es an besagtem tag sicherheitsbedenken gab. ich kenne das aus dem harz nur so, dass nicht gefahren wird wenn der wind zu stark ist, ist aber wie gesagt meine erfahrung.

schlecht wäre, wenn der betrieb eingestellt wird, weil es nicht rentabel ist weiter zu fahren. dann wäre eine rückerstattung sicherlich eine positive dienstleistung bzw. normal.

zur laufzeit der einzelnen tickets kann sich nur der betreiber äußern. aber eins ist doch auch klar: der betreiber will euch sicherlich nicht abzocken! denn mit den einnahmen der sommersaison werden bestimmt keine schwarzen zahlen geschrieben und auch wenn geld nicht zurückerstattet wird bedeutet das für den park keine relevanten zusatzeinkünfte, da es sich um einzelfälle handelt.

grundsätzlich entwickelt sich braunlage doch gerade als bikepark. da sind gut gemeinte hinweise sehr nützlich und willkommen! 

nach saisonende gibt es "manöverkritik" über die vergangene saison und es wird versucht 2011 wieder einige dinge besser zu machen!


----------



## Nasum (31. August 2010)

Mh outdoor mein Name ist ja gar nicht dabei obwohl ich mich schon vor 2 wochen angemeldet hab zum Bautag.Kannste nochmal gucken.

Edit:Ich hab gerade mal angerufen beim wurmberg.Die hatten ein Computerausfall und es kann sein das deswegen mehrere Anmeldungen verschwunden sind.Falls jmd. noch nicht auf der Liste steht bitte nochmal ne Mail senden

Outdoor...schreib mich endlich ein ich will bauen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. August 2010)

outdoor schrieb:


> anmerkung zu der diskussion um (teilweise) rückerstattung des eintritts wegen schlechtem wetter.
> 
> sicher ist es unschön einen biketag abbrechen zu müssen und man ärgert sich weil man eine tageskarte gekauft hat. nur frage ich mich, wo ich wegen solcher "rahmenbedingungen" eine rückerstattung bekomme? beim skifahren sicher nicht. in anderen parks? im hochseilgarten?
> 
> das ist man schon ein wenig selbst verantwortlich welches ticket man kauft, zumal es in braunlage auch die schon genannten alternativen zum tagesticket gibt. das ist mit sicherheit auch kein böswilliges verhalten des liftbetreibers!



Wer eine vertraglich zugesicherte Leistung nicht erbringen kann, der hat grundsätzlich nunmal auch keinen Anspruch auf die Gegenleistung.

Hinzukommt, dass die Entscheidung wann die Bahn stillsteht anscheinend recht willkürlich getroffen wird und ausschließlich im Ermessen der Liftbetreiber liegt.
Natürlich kann der Liftbetreiber nichts für das Wetter, der Kunde aber auch nicht.
Dann darf man an solchen Tagen eben keine Stunden- bzw. Tageskarten verkaufen. Andernfalls zielt man ja schon bewusst auf die entstehenden Einnahmen, da man Leistungen erhält und gleichzeitig, die dem Betreiber bekannte, hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, selbst nie leisten zu müssen.
Außerdem setzt man sich ja dem Risiko einer Rückerstattung selbst aus, wenn man an solchen Tagen diese Tickets verkauft.
Wieso soll der Kunde dafür blechen?


Selbst eine Gutschrift ist für die Stundenkarten aus meiner Sicht nicht ausreichend. Die Karte kauft man, weil man an diesem Tag eine bestimmte Anzahl von Stunden biken will, nicht an einem anderen.
Wenn man so ein Ticket verkauft, dann hat man die versprochen Leistung zu erfüllen. Geht das nicht, wird der Kaufpreis in entsprechender Höhe zurückerstattet.
Den Leistungszeitraum dann mittels Gutschrift der Zeit einfach zu verlegen, führt wiederum zum selben Problem. Der Kunde kommt sicher nicht wieder, der Betreiber kassiert dennoch.

Bei den Fahrtentickets sieht das schon anders aus. Die kaufen ohnehin nur Leute, die wiederkommen. Wenn es schifft, fährt man halt heim. Man muss ja auch garicht erst hinfahren, da man zetilich nicht festgelegt ist. Niemandem entsteht ein Schaden.

Problematisch ist auch die Regelung, dass Karten zum Saisonende verfallen.
Aus meiner Sicht kann es nicht sein, dass die Fristen für die Gültigkeit der Karten von einem unbestimmten Termin abhängen, der dann wiederum vom Betreiber selbst festgelegt wird.
Zumal es auch eher unbillig erscheint, dass die Ablauffrist für das gleiche Ticket kürzer ist, nur weil man es später gekauft hat. Diese frist hat für jedes Ticket gleichlang zu sein. Gerade weil das Saisonende für den Kunden häufig eben nicht eingeplant werden kann.
Stellt euch mal vor, die Saison wäre heute zu Ende, weil der Park durch den Regen zu sehr mitgenommen wurde.
Was können wir denn dafür?
Fakt ist, dass z.B. ich für 10 Fahrten bezahlt habe, und die will ich auch bekommen. In Thale gilt jedes Ticket ein Jahr. Ich denke das ist für beide Seiten fair.
Die Regelung(en) in Braunlage sind aus meiner Sicht unangemessene Benachteiligung(en) des Kunden.
Auch bei der Regelung bzgl. dem Verfall der Tickets, kommt man nicht um den Gedanken drumrum, dass der Betreiber gerade darauf zielt, für Fahrten zu kassieren und dennoch nicht leisten zu müssen, weil das Ticket verfallen ist.


Aus meienr Sicht hat das nichts mehr mit einer "rechtlichen Grauzone" zu tun.
Aber wer steigt schon wegen 20  auf die Barrikaden.


----------



## Goernsi87 (31. August 2010)

Wenn das so weiter geht, können wir davon ausgehen das der Park sich nicht mehr lange halten wird. Dann war es das mit dem schönen Park, bevor es richtig angefangen hat.


----------



## Nasum (31. August 2010)

Das wird nicht passieren Goernsi,hör auf sowas zu denken.


----------



## stephan- (31. August 2010)

Eine "Ein Jahr gültig"-Regelung fände ich auch dringend notwendig.

Ich sitze hier noch auf 3 Tagen, da ich eine 5-Tageskarte gekauft habe. Das ist also auch einiges an Geld. Und momentan weiß ich nicht, ob ich diese Anfang September aufbrauchen kann - wenn der Park sich dann entschliesst, Mitte September die Saison zu beenden, dann werd ich jedenfalls böse, auch wenn das nix bringen wird.

Genauso gäbe es, bei Gültigkeit von einem Jahr, sicher auch Leute, die im September noch bspw. ein 5-Tagesticket nehmen, da sie es nächste Saison weiternutzen können - das wäre ja auch ein recht deutlicher Vorschuss für die Seilbahn.
Wenn man dann allerdings eines kauft und es auf einmal heißt "Saison vorbei, uns regnet es zu viel um euch fahren zu lassen", dann ist das Käse.

Zumal ich auch gern selbst entscheide, ob es mir zu nass ist oder nicht. Diese Bevormundung teilweise kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Zu den schwarzen Zahlen: Die Biker schaden sicherlich nicht, oder? Wenn doch, gäbe es gar keinen Park denke ich.
Und bevor die Seilbahn den gesamten Sommer über stillsteht bzw. nur für ein paar Wanderer genutzt wird, sind die Biker doch eine gute Alternative - das haben schon einige Orte begriffen, in denen es Parks gibt - also irgendwas muss ja dran sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (31. August 2010)

update zum bautag, bisherige anmeldungen:
tim fricke, christoph thorwarth, nils pollok, tobias peltzer, steffen siering


----------



## factoryltd (31. August 2010)

selbst Thaletickets die älter als 1Jahr sind funktionieren noch. Ich habe selbst noch Fahrten offen auf einer 10er Karte aber auch ne weite Anreise wann also fahren wenns Wetter dem Liftbetreiber nicht paßt und er einfach zumacht.
Vieleicht ist auch der Hintergrund Angst um seine Strecke, daß bei starken Regen und viele verrückte dann die Strecken in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.
Mein Fazit ich werd vieleicht in andere Parks ausweichen !


----------



## outdoor (31. August 2010)

ich finde dem betreiber in braunlage werden teils dinge unterstellt, die sicherlich nicht zutreffen!

wann die bahn steht kann ich auch nicht abschlieÃend beantworten, wie gesagt kenne ich das nur bei zu starkem wind. ich gehe aber davon aus, dass eine stehende niemandem so recht nutzt.

wenn der betreiber an tagen mit regenrisiko keine stunden- oder tageskarten verkaufen soll, dann soll der betreiber dass leisten kÃ¶nnen - nÃ¤mlich das wetter exakt vorhersagen - was andere nicht kÃ¶nnen (nicht mal die wettervorhersage). das finde ich persÃ¶nlich unfair. meine persÃ¶nliche meinung: wenn ich an einem tag mit regenrisiko zum biken gehe muss ich auch mit niederschlag rechnen. stimmt das so weit? wenn ich dann, in der hoffnung , dass es doch nicht regnet, ein tages- oder stundenticket kaufe, dann gehe ich ein gewisses risiko ein das ich selbst tragen muss. wenn ich kein risiko eingehen will, dann nehme ich ein 10er ticket.

der betreiber versucht ja schon Ã¼ber die wettervorhersage auf der webseite das risiko zu minimieren. die wÃ¤ren doch blÃ¶d, wollten sie euch Ã¼berÂ´n tisch ziehen!!! und das wegen "ein paar euro"!

vielleicht verstehe ich auch das problem nicht und bin etwas begriffsstutzig. aber wenn ich outdoor-sport betreibe kann doch so was passieren. ich war auch schon in der rhÃ¶n (als die feuerberglifte noch waren), da hat das auch nach 3 stunden so gepisst, dass nichts mehr ging. scheiÃ tag, abhaken, kurz Ã¤rgern, heim fahren. auch beim snowboarden schon mehrfach passiert: nebel, regen, schneefall, alles nur kein fahren mÃ¶glich. die lachen sich doch kaputt wenn ich da mein geld zurÃ¼ck mÃ¶chte.

wenn du mit einem solchen vorfall zum anwalt marschieren wÃ¼rdest (was wegen der hÃ¶he der summe quatsch ist), der wÃ¼rde dich mit sicherheit wieder nach hause schicken. aber auf dieser ebene sollte das thema gar nicht diskutiert werden, denn es sollen ja alle nutzer irgendwie zufrieden gestellt werden.

wegen der laufzeit der tickets ist das schon eher nachvollziehbar, da der betreiber ja kundenbindung betreiben kÃ¶nnte indem er die 10er- oder mehrtageskarten auch im nÃ¤chsten jahr noch gelten lÃ¤sst.

schwarze zahlen: ich wollte auch nicht sagen, dass biker dem wurmberg schaden, im gegenteil, natÃ¼rlich kommt dadurch zusÃ¤tzliches geld rein. wollte nur ausdrÃ¼cken, dass dem betreiber sicher nichts dran liegt sich um rÃ¼ckerstattungen zudrÃ¼cken wenn es um betrÃ¤ge von â¬ 20,- pro fahrer geht. der park mÃ¶chte ja durchaus noch mehr biker anlocken um eben die auslastung zu steigern - klar!

ich finde es auch ein wenig Ã¼bertrieben gleich alles in frage zu stellen, bis hin zur weiteren existenz des parks. das fÃ¤ngt doch in braunlage erst an. dort ist man gewillt ein gutes angebot zu entwickeln - mit euch! dazu gehÃ¶rt auch ein lerneffekt und den gibt es. der betreiber geht doch nicht zuletzt mit dem bautag auf euch zu, holt mit der aktion "design-your-park" eure meinung zu den strecken ein und ihr kÃ¶nnt selbst mitgestalten.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. August 2010)

Hier ist garnix übertrieben. Ich habe nur eins und eins zusammengezählt.
Andere Argumente für das Vorgehen der Bahnbetreiber, außer Kasse machen zu wollen, gibt es imho nicht.

Natürlich kann der Betreiber nix für das Wetter. Allerdings kennt er die lokalen Gegebenheiten besser als einer, der hunderte Kilometer angereist ist. Sieht es dann nach schlechtem Wetter aus und muss der Betrieb eventuell eingestellt werden, dann trägt der Betreiber aus meiner Sicht das Risiko einer Rückerstattung, wenn er dem Kunden ein Stundenticket verkauft. Denn damit gibt er zu verstehen, dass er die versprochene Leistung erbringen kann, obwohl er die Möglichkeit sieht, dass das nicht der Fall sein wird.

Abgesehen davon ist ein Maßstab für die Entscheidung, den Betrieb einzustellen für den Kunden anscheinend nicht erkennbar. Einmal wird wegen Fußballl der Betrieb eingestellt, dann wegen Regen, dann wegen Wind und morgen dann, weil das Personal lieber Kegeln geht?
Wenn der Maßstab für den Kunden nicht erkennbar und damit das Risiko nicht abschätzbar ist, dann muss das Risiko eben der Betreiber tragen.
Wer denn sonst?

Das Risiko komplett auf den Biker abzuwälzen, ist vollkommen indiskutabel. Denn der hat mit der Entscheidung nix zu tun. Für ihn wäre alles nur Spekulation.
Er muss davon ausgehen können, dass er auch 3 Stunden gefahren wird, wenn er eine 3 stunden Karte kauft. Wenn der Betreiber da Probleme sieht, darf er das Ticket eben nicht verkaufen und muss auf die Fahrtentickets verweisen.


Ich hoffe, dass das System geändert wird, denn der Park macht wirklich Spaß und hat einiges zu bieten.

Es ist auch nicht abwegig die dauerhafte Existenz des Parks in Frage zu stellen. Denn wenn hinter der Praxis tatsächlich Methode steckt, dann ist das u.U. nicht länger ein rein zivilrechtliches Problem.

Ich werde versuchen, meine Fahrten noch zu machen und die Entwicklung bis nächtes Jahr verfolgen. Wenn sich nix ändert, dann werde ich mich wohl in Zukunft vom Park fernhalten.

Wäre aber sehr schade.


----------



## factoryltd (31. August 2010)

Vieleicht möchte der eine oder andere auch im Regen mal fahrén und so neue Grenzen seines fahrerisches können auszulotsen. 
Als Betreiber eines neues Parks würde ich mind. 1 mal wöchentlich in diese Seite schauen um ein Feedbak zu bekommen wie der Park ankommt und was man verändern müßte, es wird ja auch gelobt  hier und die Vorschläge die Zeitkarten anders zu berechnen kosten ja auch kein Geld dies anders zu gestalten.
Wäre ja schade wenn ich weiß zum Mittag kommen heftige Regenschauer und ich schließe den Park  aber dem Bayer verkauf ich mal nen Tagesticket, was ich hab hab ich


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. August 2010)

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2010)

1. das Wetter im Harz ist oft wechselhaft, auch ist der Wurmberg sehr exponiert und daher oft windig. Aber spätestens morgens um 10, wenn der Lift aufmacht, kann man das in etwa absehen - zumindest ein Hinweis für die, die doch unbedingt ein Tagesticket wollen, wäre da doch angebracht (handgemaltes Schild oder so). 

2. wenn man als Biker das Gefühl bekommt, man macht dem Betreiber bei Regen nur seine Strecken kaputt und die Gondeln schmutzig, dann läuft da irgendwie was falsch. Heute ist draussen bestes Wetter - aber Zitat: _"Wegen langanhaltender Regenfälle sind die Strecken z.T. extrem  durchweicht und sumpfig. Um diese nicht vollends zu strapazieren, bleibt  der Bikepark vorübergehend geschlossen."
_Im Harz kenn ich eigentlich nur sumpfig; das gehört doch dazu?

3. ich unterstelle dem Betreiber lediglich Desinteresse. Es scheint ihm halt egal zu sein. Und das führt dann irgendwann in Konsequenz dazu, dass der Park zumacht, und das wäre schade, wo jetzt all die schönen Transportgondeln da sind, das Personal freundlich ist und die Northshore Spass macht.


----------



## stephan- (31. August 2010)

outdoor schrieb:


> wenn der betreiber an tagen mit regenrisiko keine stunden- oder tageskarten verkaufen soll
> 
> wenn ich an einem tag mit regenrisiko zum biken gehe muss ich auch mit niederschlag rechnen.




Zu 1.: Das ist Unsinn und nicht praktikabel, sollte soweit klar sein. Kann sich doch jeder die Karte kaufen, die er für sinnvoll hält, was zu 2. führt:

2: Wenn ich an einem Regentag zum Biken fahre, dann hat mir aber der Betreiber nicht den Lift abzustellen weil _ihm_ die Strecken zu nass sind. Ich entscheide mich bewusst dafür bei Regen fahren zu gehen und will das dann auch tun - sei es weil es mir egal ist, oder weil ich gezielt im Regen trainieren will. Daher nehme ich dann auch trotzdem meine Tageskarte.
Dann geht es aber absolut nicht klar, dass der Betreiber dicht macht nach dem Motto "Bei Regen machts eh keinen Spaß" - und genau das war in der Vergangenheit der Fall und das geht nicht!


Und nochmal zu dem Vergleich mit Skigebieten oder Hochseilgarten: Nur weil alle das so handhaben muss man dem doch nicht folgen, oder?
Es wäre durchaus ein gutes Werbemittel und würde kundenbindend wirken, wenn man direkt auf die Seite schreibt "Bei Bahnstop durch äußere Einflüsse erhalten Sie eine Rückzahlung/Gutschrift". 
Gerade damit könnte man doch, weil es "sonst keiner" macht, positiv herausstechen und für sich werben mit Kundenfreundlichkeit.
So seh ich das zumindest.
Genauso die 5er Karten die Ende der Saison auslaufen - das ist ein Fauxpas, meiner Meinung nach. 

Wäre schön, wenn in dieser Richtung noch was passieren würde am Wurmberg. 


PS: Der Beitrag mit "bald macht der Park zu" war sicherlich nicht ernst gemeint, denke ich.


----------



## Goernsi87 (31. August 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht das er zu macht


----------



## factoryltd (31. August 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt selber mit meinem Downhiller hochkurble darf ich dann die Strecken fahren


----------



## berkel (31. August 2010)

outdoor schrieb:


> auch beim snowboarden schon mehrfach passiert: nebel, regen, schneefall, alles nur kein fahren möglich. die lachen sich doch kaputt wenn ich da mein geld zurück möchte.


Hattest du da nur kein Bock zu fahren, oder ist der Lift nicht gefahren?
Ich bin auch schon bei übelsten Wetterbedingungen Snowboarden gewesen und nach meiner Erfahrung werden die Lifte nur abgestellt wenn die Beförderung wirklich zu gefährlich ist, normal wegen zu starkem Wind, wobei das auch schon mal ziemlich Grenzwertig war (die Gondel wurde alle paar Minuten wegen Windböhen angehalten).

Ich komme gerade aus Portes du Soleil zurück, da war die ersten beiden Tage auch absolutes Sauwetter. Auf der einen Hangseite waren wird praktisch allein unterwegs und bei der 1. Abfahrt in's Tal haben wir mit Schrecken gesehen, dass der Lift steht. Der wurde aber nur angehalten weil keiner gefahren ist und wurde für uns dann wieder gestartet.


----------



## enemy111 (31. August 2010)

man jetzt hört auf über diese scheiß 20 euro zu disktutieren, hauptsache ein mehrere tausend euro teures bike und dann wegen 20 euro oder was weiß ich wie viel so einen aufstand machen, mein gott. kann mal passieren, jeder hat mal nen schlechten tag.
hahnenklee ist immer bei regen offen, nur nicht jetzt, weil die strecken total ausgespüöt sind und zu nass, was aber auch verständlich ist.

so, jetzt mal wieder was normales bitte.


wann ist denn die 35 KW ?  diese oder nächste ^^


----------



## Nothing85 (31. August 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> man jetzt hÃ¶rt auf Ã¼ber diese scheiÃ 20 euro zu disktutieren, hauptsache ein mehrere tausend euro teures bike



von nix kommt nix....also mir wird kein Geld geschenkt...und ja ich wÃ¤r da auch so....weil 20 euro sind 20 euro....die verbrauch ich schon an Sprit bis dahin also wÃ¤ren es dann schon 40â¬....!
und gleich kommt wieder "Dann such dir nen anderes Hobby!"


----------



## stephan- (31. August 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> man jetzt hört auf über diese scheiß 20 euro zu disktutieren, hauptsache ein mehrere tausend euro teures bike und dann wegen 20 euro oder was weiß ich wie viel so einen aufstand machen, mein gott.




Dann kannst du Pansen ja nächstes WE mal ne Ladung Tageskarten spendieren, wenn dir die Kohle so locker sitzt.


----------



## Timbo310 (31. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab dieses Jahr mit DH angefangen, bis auf ein paar Hügel hier in der Umgebung ( Salzgitter, Höhenzug usw. ) bin ich noch nie auf na richtigen DH Strecke unterwegs gewesen.

Hab dann mit zwei Buddies den Bikepark Braunlage besucht um mal zu checken ob uns das überhaupt liegt, bzw. wie sich son DH/FR Fully auf na richtigen bergab Strecke mit vernünftigen Elementen fährt.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass der Park und die Bikes bei allen einfach MEGA eingeschlagen sind, keiner wollte obwohl wir schon nach 5 Abfahrten platt waren Heim fahren. Die Seilbahn, der Bikeshop vor Ort, das Personal, die STRECKEN, die Beschilderung, die Seilbahn Preise, die verschiedenen Tickets ( für jeden und vor allem für jedes Wetter was dabei, wenn man das Problem der abprubten Schliessung des Parks kennt ), die Biker im Park, die Monster Roller ( für die ganze Familie was ) einfach alles schafft für nen coolen Tag die richtige Atmosphäre.

Das einzige was ich bemängel sind die Preise im Bikeshop für die DH/FR Bikes, dass find ich schon ganz schön happig ( nicht mal versichert und das bei so einer Leihgebühr, mmmhhh ), ansonsten komm ich mit Sicherheit wieder, auch zum Bautag und am liebsten jedes WE nächstes Jahr, da ich jetzt DH Rookie mit eigenem Bike bin ( keine Leihgebühr mehr ). 

So eine Möglichkeit wie den Bikepark Braunlage sollte man zu schätzen wissen und wenn einem was an seinem Hobby liegt und einem der Park gefällt, dann kann man ihn auch versuchen zu fördern, bzw. ihm helfen sich in die richtige Richtung zu entwickeln und das geht nur wenn man was unternimmt.

Also aktiv mitwirken und was bewegen !!!!


----------



## enemy111 (31. August 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Dann kannst du Pansen ja nächstes WE mal ne Ladung Tageskarten spendieren, wenn dir die Kohle so locker sitzt.




klar, vielleicht wenn du mir verrätst, wann die 35 woche ist, du " PANSEN " 

ist zwar klar, dass man sich drüber aufregt, aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut ey..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (31. August 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> klar, vielleicht wenn du mir verrätst, wann die 35 woche ist, du " PANSEN "
> 
> ist zwar klar, dass man sich drüber aufregt, aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut ey..



Da geb ich Dir recht - man kann auch echt überall den Spiesser raushängen lassen - am besten gleich den Anwalt anrufen.

Und dann dieser scheiss "ich schau mir das bis nächstes Jahr an dann komm ich nicht mehr..." 

Mir wär´s recht - dann hab ich und die entspannteren Leute schon mehr platz 

35. KW ist übrigens vom 30.08 - 05.09


----------



## enemy111 (31. August 2010)

dank dir!


----------



## stephan- (1. September 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> klar, vielleicht wenn du mir verrätst, wann die 35 woche ist, du " PANSEN "
> 
> ist zwar klar, dass man sich drüber aufregt, aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut ey..



Ich rege mich nicht auf, das hast DU nur so verstanden.
Ich fahre gerne nach Braunlage und ich probiere hier nur mit sachlicher Argumentation (bis auf das Pansen ) Tipps für die Betreiber zu geben und mich in die Diskussion einzubringen.
Wäre nämlich eine gute Werbeaktion solche Rückzahlungen anzubieten.

Wie auch immer, bin hoffentlich in 1-2 Wochen wieder regelmäßig vor Ort.


----------



## Nasum (1. September 2010)

Man, gestern hab ich schon wieder Hoffnung gehabt weil es so schön war und heut pisst das schon wieder hier.Mein Kumpel der gerade in Braunlage ist(aufm Bau) meinte es sieht auch nicht so gut mit dem Wetter da aus.Egal ich ruf Samstag an und fahr dann hin,ich muss das neue Switch testen.
Wurmberg ist definitv immer eine fahrt Wert.Also ich hoffe man sieht sich We.


----------



## outdoor (1. September 2010)

so meine letzten statements zu den themen "regen, liftbetrieb, abzocke":

habe versucht die wogen zu glätten und darauf zu verweisen, dass der park sich noch entwickelt. wollte niemanden persönlich angreifen oder etwas unterstellen, aber abzocken will sicher keiner und methode steckt auch nicht dahinter! wer sägt sich schon gerne den ast ab auf dem er sitzt. 

so, und das schöne an der ganzen, teils auch von mir unnötig intensiven diskussion, ist doch, dass alle großes interesse am park und dem weiteren betrieb haben! die kritik kam sicher in braunlage an, wenn nicht werden ich in der nächsten woche bei der manöverkritik der saison 2010 diese dinge noch mal ansprechen.


----------



## outdoor (1. September 2010)

update zum bautag, bisherige anmeldungen:
tim fricke, christoph thorwarth, nils pollok, tobias peltzer, steffen siering, andreas schäfer


----------



## Shakrath (1. September 2010)

wann iss der bautag dieses we oder nächstes wenn nächstes würde ich mitn kumpel auch noch kommen


----------



## Nasum (1. September 2010)

Ist am 11.09.
Nicht das We was kommt sondern das nächste.Anmelden kannst du dich über die Wurmberg Seite oder du schreibst mal ne PN an outdoor.Meine Mail und die eines Kumpel sind nicht angekommen(irgendwas war mit dem PC).Versuch es noch schnell


----------



## Shakrath (1. September 2010)

ah oki  thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (1. September 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> man jetzt hört auf über diese scheiß 20 euro zu disktutieren,* hauptsache ein mehrere tausend euro teures bike *und dann wegen 20 euro oder was weiß ich wie viel so einen aufstand machen, mein gott. kann mal passieren, jeder hat mal nen schlechten tag.
> hahnenklee ist immer bei regen offen, nur nicht jetzt, weil die strecken total ausgespüöt sind und zu nass, was aber auch verständlich ist.
> 
> so, jetzt mal wieder was normales bitte.
> ...




Auch selber verdient oder doch von Papi gesponsert?


----------



## enemy111 (1. September 2010)

geklaut.


----------



## Nasum (1. September 2010)




----------



## outdoor (1. September 2010)

noch zwei plätze für den bautag frei, bisher dabei sind:
tim fricke, christoph thorwarth, nils pollok, tobias peltzer, steffen siering, andreas schäfer, dominik lutzmann, dennis glagow


----------



## Timbo310 (1. September 2010)

Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit am 11.09. sonst muss ich leider durchdrehen, will bauen und Bike testen !


----------



## enemy111 (1. September 2010)

hoffentlich haben sie samstag auf, bei so einem herrlichem wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (1. September 2010)

Timbo310 schrieb:


> ...
> So eine Möglichkeit wie den Bikepark Braunlage sollte man zu schätzen wissen und wenn einem was an seinem Hobby liegt und einem der Park gefällt, dann kann man ihn auch versuchen zu fördern, bzw. ihm helfen sich in die richtige Richtung zu entwickeln und das geht nur wenn man was unternimmt.
> 
> Also aktiv mitwirken und was bewegen !!!!


----------



## Nasum (2. September 2010)

Ja ist offen weil ich auch hin will, und wenn die nicht offen haben werd ich zum


----------



## zweirad-busche (2. September 2010)

Also laut der aktuellsten Aussage ist Morgen offen


----------



## Karthoum (2. September 2010)

Woher weisst du das? Auf der HP steht ja noch, dass die 35. KW über geschlossen ist...


----------



## zweirad-busche (2. September 2010)

Wir betreiben den Bikeshop mit Vermietung für den Bikepark.


----------



## enemy111 (2. September 2010)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Also laut der aktuellsten Aussage ist Morgen offen



I  You!


----------



## Nasum (2. September 2010)

Ja das ist sehr gut...aber ich kann bestimmt erst Sonntag.Mal gucken, ich werd alles tun das es Samstag auch klappt


----------



## Resendisback (2. September 2010)

Na dann, mal ride on


----------



## sannihh (3. September 2010)

genau ))


----------



## enemy111 (3. September 2010)

wie werden morgen die strecken aussehen?

leicht matschig an vereinzelnten stellen oder total matsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (5. September 2010)

So schnell noch was essen dann kommt der Kumpel mit dem Bus und dann gehts los.In HBS ist mal schön Nebel,mal gucken wie es auf dem Wurmberg aussieht.


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. September 2010)

kurz vor 8Uhr sah es klar aus, jedendalls im Tal


----------



## enemy111 (5. September 2010)

viel spaß heute.
gestern hat es stark geregnet und es waren ca. 15-20 biker da, die alles schön umgewühlt haben wie wildschweine


----------



## Nasum (5. September 2010)

Also heut morgen sah es total nebelig aus aber als wir dann höher kamen war schönes Wetter,wie auf dem Bild.Leider war es von morgens bis mittags recht feucht...war schon nicht ohne aber dann ging es langsam und dann konnte man auch den Gap schön springen,vorher war das wegen der nässe ne Qual.Aber es war von Drops bis Shores alles gut fahrbar...also es war schonmal nasser.War wieder mal geil und ich seh aus wie Sau


----------



## stephan- (5. September 2010)

War ein geiler Tag heute.

Nasum: Warst du mit einer Frau mit grünem Sunday unterwegs? Dann sind wir nämlich teilweise zusammen runtergefahren bzw. hatten ähnliche Haltepunkte.


----------



## flyingscot (5. September 2010)

Bei meiner zweiten Fahrt heute wurde mir oben gesagt: dreckige Räder werden nicht mehr befördert, ich solle doch bitte nach jeder Fahrt das Bike waschen...

Ich habe dann etwas pampig reagiert, aber eigentlich ist es unfreiwillig komisch


----------



## Nasum (5. September 2010)

Ne ich bin mit einem Rocky Mountain Switch weiß/rot unterwegs mit Ahornblättern drauf und Deemax.Schade und ich dachte ich treff mal jmd. aus dem Forum.Naja wird noch...bin ja oft da.Ich glaub du warst mit jmd. unterwegs der ein RMX gefahren ist,da musst ich den Rahmen erstmal bewundern.

Wir haben so acht-neun fahrten gemacht und wurden einmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht die Bikes zu reinigen...naja gibt schlimmeres und da würd ich nichts drauf geben,wer putzt schon gern.


----------



## stephan- (5. September 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ne ich bin mit einem Rocky Mountain Switch weiß/rot unterwegs mit Ahornblättern drauf und Deemax.




Mit Fox40 und Kamera an der Brust? Ich dachte der wärst du gewesen.



flyingscot schrieb:


> Bei meiner zweiten Fahrt heute wurde mir oben gesagt: dreckige Räder werden nicht mehr befördert, ich solle doch bitte nach jeder Fahrt das Bike waschen...
> 
> Ich habe dann etwas pampig reagiert, aber eigentlich ist es unfreiwillig komisch



Wurde uns auch nach der 2. Fahrt gesagt - Räder absprühren, da der oben sonst dreckige Hände kriegt. 
Da hab ich mich schon etwas gewundert.. wozu gibts denn Handschuhe?
Und ich sehs auch nicht ein mein Rad bei Matsch jede Abfahrt abzuspülen.. da fährt man ja ab Mitte des Tages komplett trocken überall, da sämtliches Fett fortgewaschen ist.
Fand ich etwas daneben..


----------



## Nasum (6. September 2010)

Ach Fox 40 und Kamera kann ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (6. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Bei meiner zweiten Fahrt heute wurde mir oben gesagt: dreckige Räder werden nicht mehr befördert, ich solle doch bitte nach jeder Fahrt das Bike waschen...
> 
> Ich habe dann etwas pampig reagiert, aber eigentlich ist es unfreiwillig komisch



 oh mann, das ist ja richtig peinlich - die sollten sich noch umbenennen in Schönwetterbikepark Braunlage

na ja, die Pu.. *hups versprecher* ich meine die Jungs vom Liftpersonal werden sich sicherlich auch noch an dreckige Räder gewöhnen.


----------



## Struggler (6. September 2010)

ich hätte da nochmal ne frage zum bautag......wann solls losgehen und wann hörts auf??


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. September 2010)

ripgid und ich waren gestern auch da, hat wieder extrem viel Spaß gemacht. Mal sehen, ob die Aufnahmen was geworden sind, dann können auch andere an unserem Spaß gestern teilhaben


----------



## Nasum (6. September 2010)

Ja immer her damit...bei uns will immer keiner Fotos machen Ich ja auch nicht


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. September 2010)

Für Fotos sind wir auch zu faul 
Hatten beide unsere GoPro's dabei.


----------



## Nasum (6. September 2010)

Ach ihr seit das gewesen.Ist mir doch aufgefallen, 2 Mann mit Kameras.Na da bin ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (6. September 2010)

news zum bautag am 11.9.:

-keine anmeldung mehr möglich, außer es sagt jemand ab
-findet statt (bei extremregen kurzfristige absage möglich, aktuelle wettervorhersage für 11.9.: maximal nieselregen, pavillon wird aufgestellt)
-treffpunkt: 9:30 talstation
-bis 16:30 bauen dann hoch mit der seilbahn und ganze strecke abfahren (zwischendurch die passagen antesten/probefahren)
-gebaut wird jetzt an FR & DH ab mittelstation abwärts, da im oberen bereich demnächst forstarbeiten durchgeführt werden
-bauvorhaben: anlieger (flow), teils optimierung der lines, teils alternative lines, ggf. sprünge
-werkzeug ist vorhanden
-unimog ist vorhanden
-erde, schotter, holz ist vorhanden
-essen und trinken während und nach der arbeit sind vorhanden
-jeder bekommt ein 10er ticket für sonntag oder für wann er will

könnt ihr jetzt schon sagen wer am samstag in braunlage übernachtet? dann kann ich die kaltgetränke und grillware für den abend besser portionieren!


----------



## Nasum (6. September 2010)

Also ich(Steffen) komm mit Andreas Schäfer und wir wohnen quasi um die Ecke daher werden wir zu Hause schlafen...dann kann es ja los gehen,geil da freu ich mich drauf


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. September 2010)

Schade, wir hätten auch noch Interesse gehabt mit zu bauen. 
Naja, wer zu spät kommt, verpasst das Beste.
Vielleicht schauen wir dann trotzdem am Sonntag noch vorbei und brauchen unsere Punktekarten auf.


----------



## stephan- (6. September 2010)

outdoor schrieb:


> ggf. sprünge




Juhu 

Aber _bitte_ auf vernünftige Landungen achten! 
Der Großteil der Freeride-Linie im oberen Teil geht total stumpf ins Flat oder in Wurzelteppiche. Das kann man zwar alles fahren, klar, aber es kommt wenig Freude und Flow auf ohne Landungen.
Die Landung der Dropbox hatte auch schon bessere Tage, je nachdem wo man landet knallt das ganz schön.
Ein Sprung ohne Landung (vernünftig steile Landung) ist ein sinnloser Sprung, der weniger Spaß macht und einem eher noch Geschwindigkeit raubt als andersrum!
Daher lieber gleich richtig machen, mit Landung.


----------



## Ripgid (6. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Bei meiner zweiten Fahrt heute wurde mir oben gesagt: dreckige Räder werden nicht mehr befördert, ich solle doch bitte nach jeder Fahrt das Bike waschen...
> 
> Ich habe dann etwas pampig reagiert, aber eigentlich ist es unfreiwillig komisch



ah, dann warst du der mit der grünen wildsau..

wir hatten uns während der gondelfahrten unterhalten, bin der mit dem roten Pudel FR..

Braunlage gestern war wieder mal sehr spassig, ich will mal hoffen dass wir nen kleines video zusammenschustern können...



@outdoor
geh ich richtig in der annahme, dass während des bautages der komplette bikepark gesperrt wird, oder nur einzelne strecken?


----------



## Timbo310 (6. September 2010)

Jo wir (T.Fricke u. C. Thorwarth ) werden in Braunlage pennen, 
sind schon gespannt wies läuft, wird schon fetzen.

Zum Umbau lass ich mich mal überraschen, hab auch selber schon ein paar Sprünge gebaut ( mit Landung), allerdings nicht mit solchen Mitteln ( Unimog ist schon ma richtig sinnvoll für den Park Umbau ) und in solchen Dimensionen wie im Park ( hoff ich ).

Also Leute wir könnens kaum erwarten Samstag zu starten.


----------



## Thalor (7. September 2010)

Hier wurde sich doch schon öfter über Drops und Schwierigkeit beklagt...
Alles Kinderkagge! Hier mal einer für Erwachsene:


----------



## Nasum (7. September 2010)

Der ist schon ordentlich aber der hat ne schöne Landung so wie man das auf den Bild beurteilen kann.Zumindest eine etwas steilere Landung.Ich glaube das was die Jungs hier meinen ist das Problem das die Drops in Braunlage ein "wenig" ins Flat bzw. in die Wurzleteppiche gehen...aber das ist machbar.Wo ist der Drop den du hier zeigst.


----------



## Thalor (7. September 2010)

Naja, nen 2,5 m Drop ins Flat wär wohl für auch echt tödlich.
Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, wurde der Wurmberg aber auch schon allgemeiner (nicht nur auf Drops bezogen) als 'schwer' bezeichnet.

Das Ding auf dem Bild ist Teil des Nordketten-Singletrail (Innsbruck). Hatte mal 2 Sektionen davon angetestet und danach entnervt aufgegeben 
Locker S3-S4, nix für meine Technik an Bike und Fahrer...

"Mischwald Session" klang ja noch recht harmlos, aber bei "Vertriders Choice" hätte man sich natürlich gleich denken können, was nun kommen muß


----------



## Resendisback (7. September 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ah, dann warst du der mit der grünen wildsau..
> 
> wir hatten uns während der gondelfahrten unterhalten, bin der mit dem roten Pudel FR..
> 
> ...




Die oberen Strecken werden bestimmt offen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shakrath (8. September 2010)

@ outdoor dennis und ich bleiben bis abends denke ich .Habt ihr was dagegen wenn ich mein hund mitnehme ?hab kein wo ich ihn hinbringen kann^^


----------



## wurmberg (8. September 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @outdoor
> geh ich richtig in der annahme, dass während des bautages der komplette bikepark gesperrt wird, oder nur einzelne strecken?



Nein, der BIKEPARK ist und bleibt auch am Bautag auf. 
Es wird wahrscheinlich der "gelbe" DH von Mitte(-lstation) bis Tal verbessert, nur dieser Bereich wird am Sa. (11.09.) geschlossen sein. 

Alles andere (bis auf "lila"/oben) ist befahrbar.

So. ist auch der ausgebaute Bereich auf gelb dann wieder nutzbar.


----------



## wurmberg (8. September 2010)

Shakrath schrieb:


> @ outdoor dennis und ich bleiben bis abends denke ich .Habt ihr was dagegen wenn ich mein hund mitnehme ?hab kein wo ich ihn hinbringen kann^^



Wenn er keinem was tut, er mit Hacke und Schaufel umgehen kann und sich den Tag über nicht langweilt - nix dagegen.


----------



## zweirad-busche (8. September 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ne ich bin mit einem Rocky Mountain Switch weiß/rot unterwegs mit Ahornblättern drauf und Deemax.Schade und ich dachte ich treff mal jmd. aus dem Forum.Naja wird noch...bin ja oft da.Ich glaub du warst mit jmd. unterwegs der ein RMX gefahren ist,da musst ich den Rahmen erstmal bewundern.
> 
> Wir haben so acht-neun fahrten gemacht und wurden einmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht die Bikes zu reinigen...naja gibt schlimmeres und da würd ich nichts drauf geben,wer putzt schon gern.



Was haltet Ihr von einer Kreidetafel, auf der Ihr Euch mit Eurem Forennamen eintragen könnt, damit man sieht wer gerade im Park unterwegs ist?


----------



## Nasum (8. September 2010)

Ich hab nix zu verbergen...mir wäre es egal
Also mich würde auch ab und zu interessieren wer die Leute sind mit denen man sich hier austauscht.


----------



## morph027 (8. September 2010)

Coole Idee  In Klammern dann das Bike dahinter, dann erkennt man sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Shakrath (8. September 2010)

nee braucht keine angst zuhaben issn ganz lieber border collie. Der brauch keine hacke undschaufel macht er alles von hand


----------



## Timbo310 (8. September 2010)

Seinen Namen auf ne Tafel mit Bike schreiben find ich nicht schlecht, bin dafür !


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. September 2010)

Find die Idee auch cool!
Username | (richtiger Name) | Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (8. September 2010)

Bin auch dafür....!


----------



## Struggler (8. September 2010)

ein platz für den bautag ist wieder freigeworden.....da mir leider was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen ist muss ich leider wieder absagen


----------



## enemy111 (8. September 2010)

mit der tafel ist eine spitzen idee!


----------



## tresor23 (8. September 2010)

zweirad-busche schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einer Kreidetafel, auf der Ihr Euch mit Eurem Forennamen eintragen könnt, damit man sieht wer gerade im Park unterwegs ist?


 
Ist eine gute idee bin dabei......


----------



## sannihh (9. September 2010)

super idee, wo soll die Tafel denn aufgehängt werden ?


----------



## Nasum (9. September 2010)

Struggler schrieb:


> ein platz für den bautag ist wieder freigeworden.....da mir leider was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen ist muss ich leider wieder absagen



Platz frei...hat doch bestimmt noch wer Bock auf den Bautag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. September 2010)

Klar, Anfrage ist abgeschickt 
Problem ist, dass wir wenn, dann nur zu zweit kommen würden.


----------



## Nasum (9. September 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Klar, Anfrage ist abgeschickt
> Problem ist, dass wir wenn, dann nur zu zweit kommen würden.



Ach das wird bestimmt gut gehen.Falls alles gut geht sieht man sich am Samstag


----------



## tresor23 (9. September 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Platz frei...hat doch bestimmt noch wer Bock auf den Bautag?


Na aber sicher habe gestern Nacht auch schon ne PM los geschikt nur noch keine antwort


----------



## assistulle (10. September 2010)

wie sindn die streckenverhälltnisse so wollt sonntag mal fahrn gehn
schwanke aber noch zwischn thale un braunlage


----------



## zweirad-busche (10. September 2010)

So, die Tafel hängt vor dem Shop.
Zum Eintragen müsst Ihr nicht reinkommen, dürft es aber natürlich.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. September 2010)

Sehr geil! Danke!


----------



## Nasum (10. September 2010)

Klasse


----------



## Goernsi87 (10. September 2010)

Geile Sache!


----------



## nonem (10. September 2010)

@zweirad-busche

Was kosten die Leih-Downhiller für einen Tag bei euch?
Kann man eins für morgen reservieren oder habt ihr immer genug auf Lager?​


----------



## zweirad-busche (10. September 2010)

nonem schrieb:


> @zweirad-busche
> 
> Was kosten die Leih-Downhiller für einen Tag bei euch?
> Kann man eins für morgen reservieren oder habt ihr immer genug auf Lager?​



Bitte geschäftliche Dinge nicht über das Forum abwickeln. Geh auf unsere Homepage und schick dann eine Mail direkt.
Danke für Dein Verständnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. September 2010)

Das Glory0 kann ich übrigens empfehlen, auch wenn die Reifen für die Bedingungen als ich es ausgeliehen hatte mist waren...


----------



## wurmberg (10. September 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Klar, Anfrage ist abgeschickt
> Problem ist, dass wir wenn, dann nur zu zweit kommen würden.



Gerne könntet Ihr Beiden kommen. Seid einfach um 09.30 Uhr an der Talstation. Essen , trinken alles mit drinnen im Arrangement.
Bitte gebt hier nochmal kurz Nachricht, ob es denn auch wirklich  mit Eurem Kommen klappt.


----------



## wurmberg (10. September 2010)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Na aber sicher habe gestern Nacht auch schon ne PM los geschikt nur noch keine antwort



Tresor, brauchst  nicht weinen , kannst auch kommen (siehe vorheriger Text). Bitte auch von Dir *hier* kurze Nachricht, ob es klappt!!


----------



## Nasum (10. September 2010)

Andreas Schäfer,Steffen Siering sind dabei...klappt alles


----------



## Timbo310 (10. September 2010)

Sauber, das mit der Tafel wurde mal fix umgesetzt ! Danke !    

Ich empfehle das Faith, macht richtig Laune. Ebenfalls gut zu händeln ist das GIANT Reign X2, draufsetzen und wohlfühlen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. September 2010)

Ich muss leider absagen, die Zusage kam zu spät 
Am Sonntag sind wir dafür aber sicher da 

Daniel Kuhlmann und Thomas Hartmann kommen also nicht (falls wir schon auf der Liste standen)


----------



## tresor23 (10. September 2010)

Juhu ich bin dabei


----------



## gloovE (11. September 2010)

Wollte mal fragen ob am Sonntag der Downhill Racetrack offen ist?! Würde den gerne mal fahren.

lg gloovE


----------



## wurmberg (11. September 2010)

gloovE schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob am Sonntag der Downhill Racetrack offen ist?! Würde den gerne mal fahren.
> 
> lg gloovE



Bitte unsere Homepage "www.bikepark-braunlage.de" nutzen, dann brauchen hier nicht immer wieder die gleichen Fragen beantwortet werden.
Auf der Startseite sind die Trails eingezeichnet, rechts daneben kurz erwähnt. Neben diesen Streckennamen sind rote (geschlossen) oder grüne (geöffnet) buttons. Wenn man dort (auf rot/grün) den Cursor draufhält, wird auch kurz erläutert, wie der Streckenzustand derzeit auf dieser Abfahrt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2010)

Wie war der Bautag? Bilder?

Kann morgen leider nicht kommen, meine Bikes haben (meinerseits) unfreiwillig den Besitzer gewechselt.


----------



## Nasum (11. September 2010)

So gerade zurück vom Bautag und es war absolut KLASSE.Top organisiert und echt Supernette Leute waren am Start.Es war von Erde bis zum Werkzeug alles vorhanden und es hat einfach nur Spass gemacht.Es wurden zwei sehr schöne Anlieger gebaut(ich denke Fotos folgen) die noch nicht ganz fertig sind und es war doch schon ein großes Stück arbeit was dort verrichtet wurde(u.a. wurden auch Drainagen gelegt damit das Wasser ablaufen kann).Ich persönlich hätte am Anfang gedacht das man evtl. noch mehr schafft aber da sieht man mal was für eine Arbeit dahinter steckt.Unser Chef und wir haben das allerdings so gearbeitet das diese Anlieger auch für die Ewigkeit sind.
So zum Abschluß gibt es nur eins zu sagen:BEIM NÄCHSTEN MAL BIN ICH WIEDER DABEI...WAR GEIL
und DANKE nochmal an die Leute die das möglich gemacht haben


----------



## Shakrath (11. September 2010)

Japp kann ich mich nur anschließen.Und freu mich schon riesig auf morgen dort wieder zubiken


----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2010)

wann ist der nächste bautag?


----------



## Resendisback (12. September 2010)

Nächstes Jahr würde ich sagen ?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. September 2010)

Hoffendlich habe ich dann Zeit und mir werden nicht in der Nacht vorher die Bikes geklaut -.-'
Ansonsten muss mir Zweirad Busche mal ein Glory für einen Tag spendieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hoffendlich habe ich dann Zeit und mir werden nicht in der Nacht vorher die Bikes geklaut -.-'
> Ansonsten muss mir Zweirad Busche mal ein Glory für einen Tag spendieren



Gegen entsprechendes Entgeld rennst Du da sicherlich offene Türen ein!


----------



## assistulle (12. September 2010)

also wenn man an einem bautag das schafft was ich heut gesehen hab dann ises kein wunder dass das mit den parks im harz nix wird
wenn man schon nur zwei anlieger schafft(besser als nix) dann sollte man diese auch an sinnvolle stellen setzen und nicht irgendwo in die pampa


----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2010)

nächstes jahr ? ich dachte die anlieger sind noch gar nicht komplett fertig. 
ich denk mal man könnte noch an vielen stellen ne menge bauen, und solange das wetter mitspielt, könnte man ja noch einen oder mehr einrichten ( anregung )
wenn sich rumspricht, dass sich was im park tut, dass da ordentlich gearbeitet wird etc, lockt das natürlich kunden an.
ich bin 2 mal bisher in braunlage gewesen, das 2. mal alleine deswegen, weil ich gehört habe, dass es neue shores gibt..


----------



## Timbo310 (12. September 2010)

assistulle schrieb:


> also wenn man an einem bautag das schafft was ich heut gesehen hab dann ises kein wunder dass das mit den parks im harz nix wird
> wenn man schon nur zwei anlieger schafft(besser als nix) dann sollte man diese auch an sinnvolle stellen setzen und nicht irgendwo in die pampa


 
Einfach nur müde solche Comments !
Im Park gibt es jede Menge Bereiche ( auf jeder Strecke ) die für Verbesserungen in Frage kommen, also wo würdest du anfangen ???

"DESIGN YOUR OWN BIKE PARK"

So und nun zum Bautag, war einfach nur genial, Leute, Organisation, Teamwork, Guide und Umsetzung, sowie das Ergebnis, einfach alles perfekt gelaufen.

Zwei schöne sinngemäße flowige Anlieger an den richtigen Stellen ! 

Ich denke der Park ist auf dem richtigen Weg sich zu entwickeln, 
Leute die meckern wirds immer geben, aber auch Leute wie die die am Samstag was geschaffen haben mit Muskelkraft, Köpfchen und Spaß an der Sache. Bilder und Videos des Umbaus folgen !

Das Team beim nächsten Umbau, die Mädels aus der Mittagspause, dann bin ich auch wieder am Start !

PS: Dann hab ich auch wieder meinen Anwalt mit dabei !


----------



## Shakrath (12. September 2010)

Genauso siehts aus das einzigste was ich als verbesserung hätte wir machn öfters bautage ^^.Von mir aus jedes Wochenende wäre immer gerne dabei weil ich rede nich gerne darüber was mann verbessern könnte sondern mach es lieber gleich


----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. September 2010)

Timbo310 schrieb:


> Zwei schöne sinngemäße flowige Anlieger an den richtigen Stellen !



bin in 3 Besuchen à 5-6 abfahrten noch nie die stelle gefahren wo jetzt die anlieger sind :/ vielleicht ändert es sich durch diese 

Aber über ein paar "landungen" an den FR shores oben hätte ich mich mehr gefreut 


alos... mehr bautage!


----------



## tresor23 (13. September 2010)

Oh mein Gott bist du ne assistulle mal für dich zum mitschreiben " es ist eine neue line " !!!Wie dem auch sei wir hatten viel spaß und haben harte Arbeit auch nicht gescheut hoffe den rest der Biker gemeinde gefällt was wir gemacht haben und wir gehen mal davon aus das es nicht der letzte einsatz dieses jahr war denn einige baustellen sind ja noch offen und das bekommen wir im Team auch noch hin  Gruß Marc


----------



## r0ckZ (13. September 2010)

Ich fands heut ja krass, wie gutes Wetter und das Wissen, dass am Vortag ein Bautag war, die Massen anlockt 
So voll hab ich den Parkplatz ja lang nicht mehr gesehen. Hat die Kontrolleuse ja echt gut Geld für die Kommune eingesackt 

Der Bedarf und Wunsch an Streckenpflege und Neubauten ist schon ziemlich stark.
Ich fänds super, wenn der Bautag nicht nur eine Eintagsfliege war, sondern regelmäßiger statt findet. Alle ein oder zwei Monate wäre wohl super. Und ich meine auch, dass mehr Leute bauen könnten, wenn das Ganze gut koordiniert wird.
Gibt halt noch wirklich einiges zu tun, und ich denke, dass was assistulle meinte ist, dass es cool ist, wenn was gebaut worden ist, aber die Prioritäten waren momentan woanders.

Soll eigentlich die Northshoreline noch verlängert werden? Platz ist ja noch genug da und es wurde ja anscheinend schon extra was abgeholzt?!

Na ja .. Bilderse von heute


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (13. September 2010)

Fette Bilder!


----------



## Nasum (13. September 2010)

Geile Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (13. September 2010)

!!


----------



## wurmberg (13. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Initiative, liebe Helfer!
Und an alle anderen, die bereits schon hier wieder maulen, vielleicht folgende Anmerkungen:
1. Mit 11 kräftigen Helfern (+ Mithilfe von einem Hund) ist man bei ca. 20.000m Streckenlänge auf ziemlich verlassenem Posten.
Die Jungs haben von morgens früh bis abends durchgewühlt, haben organisiert Punkt für Punkt abgearbeitet, haben hunderte von Metern eines trails beackert - vielleicht erscheint Streckenbau bei solch großen Verhältnissen nach aller Alt-Kritik ja jetzt einmal in einem anderen Licht.
Aber wenn wir solche Veranstaltungen zukünftig öfters machen, wird sichtbar/fahrbar, was hier passiert.
2. Die Auswahl der Streckenabschnitte wird bewußt getroffen. Wir sind deshalb auf einen unteren Abschnitt gegangen, weil a) auf fast allen oberen Abschnitten noch Waldarbeiten mit Harvester (für die, die es nicht wissen: der Holzfäller mit den Riesenreifen) anliegen, uns dann evtl. gerade erst entwickelte Strecken beschädigt werden und 
b) den z.T. einfachen Streckenabschnitten unten noch manch ein kick fehlt.
Ob dieses Jahr noch ein Bautag kommt, steht nicht fest. 
Mitte Oktober zu bauen, wenn am 1. November der Wurmberg in Revisionsarbeiten geht, erfahrungsgemäß bereits gegen Ende November die ersten Skifahrer kommen, wäre eigentlich Blödsinn.
Wahrscheinlicher ist ein Bautag gleich zu Beginn der Saison 2011 (ca. Ende April / Anfang Mai) sinnvoller.


----------



## Dekoration (13. September 2010)

Auch wir hatten ein wirklich schönes Wochenende am Wurmberg. Selten beim Dreckfressen so viel Spaß gehabt. Und das Wetter... besser gings ja fast nicht mehr für diese Jahreszeit.

Als Nordlicht ist man mehr als dankbar wenn man in akzeptabler Entfernung so eine Perle von Bikepark findet. Ich hoffe er wächst und gedeiht!

Amen.


----------



## Nasum (13. September 2010)

Wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich bin...so ein Bautag muss öfter her.Diese Saison wird das bestimmt nix mehr(wie Wurmberg schon sagte) ABER die nächste Saison müsst ihr das öfter machen.
Ich hab es ja schon gesagt aber es ist ein unglaublicher Aufwand an Arbeit und ich glaube wären wir 30Mann gewesen man hätte trotzdem nicht alles geschafft weil es eine Unmenge an Arbeit ist und ich denke Geduld ist einfach angesagt...ich find es klasse das Fahrer einbezogen werden und gerade da sollten dann die Leute die sich kritisch äussern(was auch absolut richtig und gut ist) am Start sein und ihre persönlichen Anliegen/Tipps und Arbeit mit rein stecken.Klar gibt es in diesem Park soviel Sachen die noch anzupacken sind aber ich hab aus eigener Erfahrung festellen dürfen das es viel Zeit braucht.Sehr viel Zeit und Aufwand.
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich das entwickelt und hoffe das dieser Park in die richtige Richtung geht...meiner Meinung nach ist das der richtige We den die Leute dort gehen und ich hab Spass dort.Klar gibt es Parks die "besser" sind aber dieser ist doch noch so Jung das entwickelt sich schon.Ich denke man kann sich freuen sowas zu haben.
Bis nächstes We aufm Wurmberg


----------



## stephan- (13. September 2010)

Bitte baut Landungen, das gibt unglaublich viel plus an Geschwindigkeit und Flow.


----------



## agfreerider (13. September 2010)

Hier die ersten Bilder vom Bautag, die wir nebenher geschossen haben. Ich fühl mich heut morgen wie vom Panzer überfahren, dabei hats mich doch gar nicht gelegt. Und n Bier kann ich auch kaum halten. Zuviel Schubkarren geschleppt


----------



## Shakrath (13. September 2010)

@ agfreerider bist also gut angekommen sehr schön^^ Ps geht mir eben so


----------



## Timbo310 (13. September 2010)

Jaja die Schubkarren ! 

Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass ich an zwei Tagen auf drei Hochzeiten getanzt, jeden Abend vier Frauen mit nach Haus gebracht hab und im Anschluss beim Frühshoppen war !

@ agfreerider: Hast echt n coolen Job gemacht, sieh mal zu das du nächstes ma wieder am Start bist, wenns heißt: " Heiße Mädels im BP Braunlage für alle die anpacken ! "

Respect.......


----------



## tresor23 (13. September 2010)

Na dann war ich wenigstens nicht der einzige der über schmerzen klagte Breuchte noch mal die Niks oder echten namen von alllesn Bob's die Baumeister  am besten per PM für das Video.... Und wer ist denn am Sonntag da mir fehlen ja noch aufnahmen im Tiefflug durch unsere Schätzchen Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (14. September 2010)

mit verspätung auch von mir ein dankeschön an alle helfer vom bautag!!! nachdem ich freitag mit agfreerider die streckenteile bis zum einbruch der dunkelheit - und noch ein wenig länger - abgegangen bin, freut es mich, dass auch die umsetzung so gut geklappt hat und wohl auch alle spaß hatten.

wie wurmberg schon sagte, soll der bautag möglichst als regelmäßige aktion etabliert werden. gerne auch noch mehr mit ideen von euch, denn es soll ja auch ein stück weit euer park werden.


----------



## checkb (14. September 2010)

> Wahrscheinlicher ist ein Bautag gleich zu Beginn der Saison 2011 (ca. Ende April / Anfang Mai) sinnvoller.



Ganz sicher, Anfang September sind die meisten in den hohen Bergen unterwegs bzw. die Jahresplanung ist schon durch.  

Ich denke für so eine Aktion kann man an einem Wochenende bestimmt auch 20 BROCKEN-ROCKER motivieren. Einfach rechtzeitig Bescheid geben und wir kommen zum buddeln. ( ca. 3 Monate vorher )

checkb


----------



## DitzeF (14. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte eigentlich ab Donnerstag bis Samstag in Harz nach Braunlage zum Biken fahren. Nun hab ich heute festgestellt, dass der Park in Braunlage als auch der Park am Hahnenklee wegen des schlechten Wetters gesperrt sind.
Wenn ich mir dann die Vorhersage angucken sieht es auch nciht viel besser aus und der Wind soll sogar noch zunehmen.
Meine Frage ist nun ob von euch vielleicht jemand abeschätzen kann ob der Park erstmal geschlossen bleibt oder ob es sich lohnt hinzufahren (komm von etwas weiter weg) wenn es weiter Regnet, auch wenn der Park geöffent ist.

So, erstmal noch nen schönen Resttag 
MFG ditzef


----------



## cxfahrer (14. September 2010)

Bei Nässe ist das eigentlich egal, da die NS alle Draht haben, nur die vielen Wurzeln sind was rutschiger. 
Ob und wann er aufmacht - k.A. - ruf halt an.


----------



## MichaH2 (15. September 2010)

Auch wenn das jetzt Öl ins Feuer kippen ist, frag aber aus Interesse, waren eigentlich die Standardmeckerer auch beim Bautag um mal vorzuführen wie man einen Bikepark richtig baut? Freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr im für mich doch recht schönen Braunlage!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Nasum (15. September 2010)

Ich glaub es war keiner "Meckerer" da.Zumindest ist mir keiner aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shakrath (15. September 2010)

nee waren auch nich iss doch immerso das sind halt meistens die dann die keine zeit oder bock haben aus unerfindlichen gründen^^.


----------



## MichaH2 (15. September 2010)

Hätte mich auch sehr gewundert! 

Gruß 
Micha


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. September 2010)

Kann man denn noch mal paar richtige Fotos von den Ergebnissen zu sehen bekommen?


----------



## Timbo310 (15. September 2010)

Wer Interesse hat kann auf meiner Seite mal schauen, hab da schon ein paar Pics drauf, der Rest an Bildern kommt dann wohl auf die Homepage vom Park. 

Ein Video vom Bau wurde auch gedreht und wird gerade bearbeitet, folgt demnächst, wird glaub ich ziemlich informativ, da in Etappen beim Bau gefilmt wurde !

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass der Umbau echt gelungen ist, wenn man den neuen Streckenabschnitt ein paar mal fährt kommt richtig flow auf ! Wenn das so weitergeführt wird und wir nächstes Jahr zusammen ordentlich was bewegen, dann wird der Park schon einige Nummern schneller und flowiger ! 

Ride on.


----------



## Thorwarth-San (15. September 2010)

HI Jungs, habs auch mal endlich geschaft mich hir anzumelden! (christoph)
Mein erster Ride im Park und ich hatte saumesig spaß, auch der Bautag wa nen Burner und hat mir sehr zugesagt (bis auf die beschissenen Muskelkater am Montag).
Hoffe die Aktion wird wiederholt wen ja bin ich auf jeden fall wieder mit dabei!

Peace der Thorwarth-San


----------



## harbourmastah (16. September 2010)

Ohje hoffentlich wird das in diesem jahr nochmal was mit nem relativ trockenem Wochenende bevor es richtig ungemütlich wird.


----------



## outdoor (16. September 2010)

Schlechtwetterhinweis: Wenn in Braunlage oder Hahnenklee die Seilbahn wegen Wind nicht mehr fährt, dann bleibt noch immer das gute Schulenberg! Da geht´s mit dem Schlepplift nach oben, der ist nicht vom Wind abhängig. Die Distanzen bzw. Fahrzeiten zwischen den Parks betragen etwa 20-40min. Schlau machen über www.bikeparx-harz.de und im anschluß über die einzelnen homepages der parks.


----------



## tresor23 (17. September 2010)

Nachtrag zum Thema Wetter

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104520.html


----------



## burn (17. September 2010)

wen interessiert schon das wetter? wir sind samstag und evtl. auch sonntag im park anzutreffen


----------



## Huckster82 (17. September 2010)

Hat der überhaupt auf..laut Website sind alle Strecken zu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (17. September 2010)

grad mal bei der Seilbahn angerufen. Heute ist noch geschlossen. Heute nachmittag wird entschieden, ob morgen geöffnet wird.

Also abwarten.


----------



## Nasum (17. September 2010)

Hoffen wir das beste...ich will auch nochmal am Samstag.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (17. September 2010)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> grad mal bei der Seilbahn angerufen. Heute ist noch geschlossen. Heute nachmittag wird entschieden, ob morgen geöffnet wird.
> 
> Also abwarten.



solltest du heute nachmittag da nochmal durchklingeln, könntest du das ergebnis ja hier kurz posten. damit ersparst der seilbahn wahrscheinlich ne menge anrufer 

danke dir!


----------



## kosh_hh (17. September 2010)

eben nochmals telefonisch erkundigt.

können immer noch nichts sagen - entscheidet sich wohl morgen erst gegen neun uhr.

Wenn man aus Hamburg anreist, ist das natürlich zu spät.

Fahren dann woanders hin.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. September 2010)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> eben nochmals telefonisch erkundigt.
> 
> können immer noch nichts sagen - entscheidet sich wohl morgen erst gegen neun uhr.
> 
> ...



Kosh, wo fahrt Ihr denn hin? Hatte für morgen vor mit einem Freund einen Park in Planung zu nehmen. Idealerweise Schuldenberg oder Hähnchenklee...


----------



## stephan- (17. September 2010)

Das ist ja super. Da hat man noch Tageskarten rumliegen und muss nun darum bangen, ob der Park denn überhaupt nochmal öffnet, oder ob die Karten mitsamt ihrem Geldbetrag nun einfach verfallen.

Wenn das mal nicht sehr kundenfreundlich ist


----------



## Nasum (17. September 2010)

Na wenn Schulenberg oder hahnenklee offen hat dann geht es ja.


----------



## stephan- (17. September 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Na wenn Schulenberg oder hahnenklee offen hat dann geht es ja.



Das bringt mir für meine Tage in Braunlage, die ich schon bezahlt hab, auch nix mehr.


----------



## Nasum (17. September 2010)

Da hast du wohl recht.Ichhab auch noch 5 fahrten liegen aber das wird noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2010)

So ein Mist. Der Park lässt sich sonst morgen ein Geschäft entgehen - wir wollen auch mit der Truppe aus Braunschweig anreisen....


----------



## wurmberg (17. September 2010)

Keep cool Mädels & Jungs  ,
wir machen auf - fröhliche Schlammschlacht, Euch allen. Nebenbei Oktoberfest beide Tage (Sa./So.) von morgens bis Feierabend in der WurmbergAlm, anschließend zum Weißbierfest (Sa.) bei Puppes und abschließend noch ins Bierkontor, einen hotten.
Das wäre doch mal ein super Wochenende, habt Ihr das woanders auch in dieser Reihenfolge?
Und zu guter Letzt brauchen wir am 29.09. ab 13h noch ein paar Biker, die fürs Fernsehen im Park gefilmt und ggfs. interviewt werden möchten. Wir brauchen ein paar um 13h (Sprünge Bergstation und Strecke) und ein paar mehr ab 16h (Übungsparcours), wo auch DJ und Livemusik für die Liveschalte auftauchen. Bei Interesse bitte melden!


----------



## sh0rt (17. September 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> So ein Mist. Der Park lässt sich sonst morgen ein Geschäft entgehen - wir wollen auch mit der Truppe aus Braunschweig anreisen....



Wer allet?


----------



## Funghi (17. September 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Wer allet?


----------



## sh0rt (17. September 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht sehr kundenfreundlich ist



Höhere Gewalt und so...was willste machen wenns nicht geht.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. September 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Wer allet?





& Meik, Alex, Conny, Nico,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (17. September 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Höhere Gewalt und so...was willste machen wenns nicht geht.



Ein Jahr Gültigkeit auf jede Karte bzw. den automatischen Verfall der Karte am Saisonende abschaffen.


----------



## Nasum (17. September 2010)

wurmberg schrieb:


> Keep cool Mädels & Jungs  ,
> wir machen auf - fröhliche Schlammschlacht, Euch allen. Nebenbei Oktoberfest beide Tage (Sa./So.) von morgens bis Feierabend in der WurmbergAlm, anschließend zum Weißbierfest (Sa.) bei Puppes und abschließend noch ins Bierkontor, einen hotten.
> Das wäre doch mal ein super Wochenende, habt Ihr das woanders auch in dieser Reihenfolge?
> Und zu guter Letzt brauchen wir am 29.09. ab 13h noch ein paar Biker, die fürs Fernsehen im Park gefilmt und ggfs. interviewt werden möchten. Wir brauchen ein paar um 13h (Sprünge Bergstation und Strecke) und ein paar mehr ab 16h (Übungsparcours), wo auch DJ und Livemusik für die Liveschalte auftauchen. Bei Interesse bitte melden!




Juhu Wurmberg hat offen.Ich bin dann so gegen 11 Uhr mit einem Kumpel am Start


----------



## Ale_Schmi (17. September 2010)

check: gehöre auch zu der "größeren" braunschweig gruppe...  und ein paar oldenburg hab ich auch noch im schlepptau. also so ca. 7-9 sollten wir schon sein^^


----------



## tresor23 (23. September 2010)

Da ist es nur ein precut muss ich noch mal ran aber es vermittelt schon mal einen kleinen eindruck von den 4 stunden Bildmaterial....


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. September 2010)

Hab es mir direkt angeschaut, nachdem du es hochgeladen hast. Gefällt mir schon ganz gut so, die Schrift am Anfang ist aber grauenhaft :s


----------



## Trailking91 (23. September 2010)

jawoll  man sieht das es sich gelohnt hat .. wen man das weiter durchzieht .. wird das mal richtig der burner .. brauchen öfters bautage^^


----------



## agfreerider (23. September 2010)

Ja , schönes Video, gut gemacht.!!!! Gottseidank ist meine Schubkarrenumfall Aktion nicht mit drauf , hehe. 
Bautage Braunlage - To be continued!!

Ich geh jetzt erst mal nach Livigno, biken, oder besser gesagt "Schneeschaufeln" wenn ich das Wetter so anschau. Aber Comer See und Südtirol sind ja nicht weit. Grüße in den Harz


----------



## Nasum (23. September 2010)

Sehr schönes Video und ich steh sogar im Abspann


----------



## Timbo310 (23. September 2010)

Doppel - Daumen für deinen in mühevoller Arbeit gepimpten Movie !
Echt genial....

Man kommt das geil wenn man alles nochma Revue passieren lässt,
ich hätt großen Bock den Rest der Season am Wurmberg zu campen und an den Strecken zu werkeln, ich glaub ich schick mal ne Bewerbung zur Seilbahn, als Hausmeister aller Trails, Drops und "Anlieger" ( Steilkurve=Grin ) !

"Einer von Gottes Prototypen" lässt grüßen.

@ agfreerider: Lass die Reifen glühen.....


----------



## Timbo310 (23. September 2010)

@ agfreerider: ........dann schmilzt auch der Schnee !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tresor23 (24. September 2010)

wenn ich jemanden im Abspann vergessen habe einfach noch mal ne PM ...
und nicht vergessen auf gefällt mir drücken  

Danke


----------



## stephan- (27. September 2010)

Habe noch 2 Tage Braunlage im Angebot, für einen wirklich fairen Kurs von 10 pro Tag.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=309545

Wer Interesse daran hat schickt mir kurz ne Mail.


----------



## Huckster82 (27. September 2010)

Hehe ich och,noch 3 Tage fürn 30.....wäre schön wenn die 1 Jahr gültig wäre...


----------



## Thalor (27. September 2010)

Wer wird denn jetzt noch Karten für's Freibad kaufen?


----------



## Thorwarth-San (28. September 2010)

Big Up tresor23 geiles Video, wa schon ein geiler Tag muss nestes jahr auf jedenfall zur rutiene werden.


----------



## wurmberg (28. September 2010)

*Mittwoch (29.09.) Live-Fernsehen am Wurmberg!*
Welche/r Biker hat/haben Lust, für einen Dreh´, der im Fernsehen gezeigt wird, gefilmt zu werden. Es wird nicht schwer sein, es werden wohl ein paar Sequenzen ab ca. 13h oben am Berg und einige ab ca. 16h unten am Übungsparcours gedreht werden.
Es müssen auch nicht die selben Biker mittags und nachmittags erscheinen. Die beiden Drehs sind voneinander völlig unabhängig. 
Wer kommt und mal Lust auf Live-TV hat, sich auch mal im Fernsehen sehen will, meldet sich einfach an unserer Kasse oder evtl. tel. unter 05520/99930 (ab 8h). Dankeschön inklusive!


----------



## BikeTiefling (28. September 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Wer wird denn jetzt noch Karten für's Freibad kaufen?



Hey Schönwetterfahrer zurück aus den hohen Bergen?
Ich bin das Stück abgefahren, das wir auf dem Rückweg aus dem Park ausgelassen haben. Ist aktuell nah dran an Freibad.





*@all* will jemand eine angebrochene 10er Karte loswerden?


----------



## stephan- (28. September 2010)

wurmberg, ist schon absehbar, wann geschlossen wird? Ich würde nämlich sehr gern meine 2 Tage noch verfahren...


----------



## wurmberg (29. September 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> wurmberg, ist schon absehbar, wann geschlossen wird? Ich würde nämlich sehr gern meine 2 Tage noch verfahren...



Die Saison läuft bis einschließlich 31.10.2010. Ab dem 01.11. machen wir ca. 4-5 Wochen Überholung, starten dann in die Wintersaison.

Gibt es übrigens auch Skifahrer und Snowboarder unter den Bikern?
Die Tageskarten könnten auch für Wintersport genutzt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmberg (29. September 2010)

*Mittwoch (29.09.) Live-Fernsehen am Wurmberg!*
Welche/r Biker hat/haben Lust, für einen Dreh´, der im Fernsehen gezeigt  wird, gefilmt zu werden. Es wird nicht schwer sein, es werden wohl ein  paar Sequenzen ab ca. 13h oben am Berg und einige ab ca. 16h unten am  Übungsparcours gedreht werden.
Es müssen auch nicht die selben Biker mittags und nachmittags erscheinen. Die beiden Drehs sind voneinander völlig unabhängig. 
Wer kommt und mal Lust auf Live-TV hat, sich auch mal im Fernsehen sehen  will, meldet sich einfach an unserer Kasse oder evtl. tel. unter  05520/99930 (ab 8h). Dankeschön inklusive!


----------



## Thalor (29. September 2010)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Hey Schönwetterfahrer zurück aus den hohen Bergen?



Ja, leider 
Ich will ja nicht behaupten immer schönes Wetter gehabt zu haben ...




... aber wenigstends die ausgedehnten Sumpflandschaften sind mir erspart geblieben.


----------



## Paramedicus (29. September 2010)

Hallo! Wollen übers we (2.10.-5.10.) in den Harz. Ist damit zu rechnen das wenigstens einer der parks offen hat? Bitte um info! Vielen dank


----------



## Paramedicus (29. September 2010)

upps


----------



## harzholgi (29. September 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> upps



Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das leben


----------



## tresor23 (29. September 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hallo! Wollen übers we (2.-5.9) in den Harz. Ist damit zu rechnen das wenigstens einer der parks offen hat? Bitte um info! Vielen dank



Also wenn du den 2ten Oktober meinst sieht es ganz gut aus trocknet grade ab und es ist damit zurechnen das auf ist aber am besten die HP vom Park www.bikepark-braunlage.de ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (29. September 2010)

Jep,klar, Oktober. Danke! Ich hoffe.............


----------



## _Smole_ (2. Oktober 2010)

ich habe vor, morgen mit 3 kumpels nach braunlage in den bikepark zu fahren.
meine frage: wo ist dort ein verleih und was kostet es dort?
habe im netz nichts darüber gefunden, nur ein laden der 19km weiter weg ist.
gibts dort kostenfreie abwaschplätze? 
mit dabei ist auch ein absoluter bike neuling. welche strecke könnte man da zum anfang fahren?

lg smolly


----------



## stephan- (2. Oktober 2010)

Direkt neben dem Lift gibts n Geschäft, die machen auch den Verleih. Zweirad-Busche. Google mal.

Waschen kann man kostenfrei am Park, (oder für einen Euro bei dem Radladen, so wie ich das verstanden hab).

Bikeneuling (Neuling im Park oder Neuling auf dem Rad, der evtl. noch Gleichgewichtsprobleme u.ä. hat?) in Braunlage ist allgemein keine gute Idee. Ist alles voll mit Wurzeln und Steinen und eine Strecke zur Entspannung und zum gemütlichen runtergondeln gibts auch nicht (okay, evtl die Rollerstrecke), ein einfacher Freeride/Bikercross oder sowas mit Brechsand ist nicht vorhanden.
Ist eben Naturboden im Harz - Wurzeln, Steine.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. Oktober 2010)

Dann muss er halt erstmal den übungsparcours fahren  dazu ist er ja da.

www.bikepark-braunlage.de 
zum shop gehts unter "servicecenter - bikeshop"


----------



## blackfully (2. Oktober 2010)

Also bin auch Morgen aus dem Flachland Wolfsburg da, fals ihr Neulinge Tipps braucht ect. ect. konnter mich Fragen fahr nen gelben Corsa oder ein Kona Supreme.

Gruß (oder was auch immer;D )


----------



## MichaH2 (3. Oktober 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Ist alles voll mit Wurzeln und Steinen und eine Strecke zur Entspannung und zum gemütlichen runtergondeln gibts auch nicht (okay, evtl die Rollerstrecke), ein einfacher Freeride/Bikercross oder sowas mit Brechsand ist nicht vorhanden.
> Ist eben Naturboden im Harz - Wurzeln, Steine.



... die Rollerstrecke ist für einen Bikeanfänger schon ok, auf jeden Fall kommt da a.) ein gutes Geschwindigkeitsgefühl auf und.b.) kann er im unteren Teil immer noch ein Stück der leichten Freeride Strecke fahren damit er mal merkt wozu die Räder Federwege bis 210 mm haben.. ;-)

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Nasum (3. Oktober 2010)

War wieder schön heut in Braunlage


----------



## Nothing85 (3. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> War wieder schön heut in Braunlage



Biste nächstes We auch da?
Wird die Tafel bei Busche eigentlich von den Isern genutzt?


----------



## _Smole_ (3. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> War wieder schön heut in Braunlage



ziemliche rutschpartie heute fand ich.
was hattest du fürn rad? vielleicht hat man sich gesehen...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. Oktober 2010)

Jo, guter Tag heute. Die beiden neuen Anlieger sind gar nicht so übel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis1979 (3. Oktober 2010)

Kann nur zustimmen! Super netter Tag und top wetter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasum (4. Oktober 2010)

_Smole_ schrieb:


> ziemliche rutschpartie heute fand ich.
> was hattest du fürn rad? vielleicht hat man sich gesehen...


 
Ein weiß/rotes Rocky Mountain Switch


----------



## toschi (4. Oktober 2010)

Muss mal wieder meinem Unmut Luft machen...

War am Samstag mit sechs Bikern unterwegs und habe den Bikepark in eine Tour eingebaut, wir wollten drei mal liften und dann unsere Tour fortsetzen, daher kaufte ich zwei Zehnerkarten
Dann gabs für mich die Überraschung des Jahres, die Punktekarten sind Personenbezogen, es ist also untersagt sich mit mehreren Personen eine Zehnerkarte zu teilen, bemerkt habe ich es erst an der Zugangsschranke als der Automat die Karte beim zweiten Biker verweigerte.
*Zu Teufel was für ein Schwachsinn* 

Ob nun einer zehn mal fährt oder zehn Personen ein mal, Rückgabe nicht möglich, nach einigen hin und her kam uns der Betriebsleiter wenigsten so weit entgegen und gestattete uns zwei Fahrten mit der Gruppe, also jeweils eine Zehnerkarte mit sechs Personen.

Aber wer denkt an so etwas bitte, auch wenn es in deren AGB´s steht.

*Für mich ist also der Anreiz den Park in eine Tour einzubauen und somit neue Biker dort hin zu führen auf NULL gesunken.
Vielen Dank auch...*


----------



## Nasum (4. Oktober 2010)

Ist auf jedenfall ärgerlich und doof gelaufen,ich würde mich auch ärgern ABER es ist ja nun deine Schuld.Ich will ja nicht auf die Kacke hauen weil ich gerade solche Sachen oft verpeile aber als ich das erstemal da war hab ich genau solche Sachen den Mann an der Kasse gefragt und alles war klar.
Sei bitte nicht böse,auch wenn es schwer fällt und komm trotzdem nochmal zum Wurmberg
Jeder hat ne 2te Chance verdient
In Thale funktioniert das.Hahnenklee und Schulenberg weiss ich gar nicht da sich von uns jeder immer seine eigene Karte kauft.


----------



## stephan- (4. Oktober 2010)

Das eine 10er Karte so nicht funktioniert - erstrecht, wenn es nicht explizit beschrieben ist (wie in Thale) - ist absolut logisch!

Sonst könnte man sich ja nach dem selben Motto eine Tageskarte kaufen und mit mehreren Leuten damit fahren, einfach so.
Daher bist du insofern selbst Schuld, als dass du nichtmal beim Kauf nachgefragt hast.
In Thale ist explizit angegeben, dass man Punktekarten aufteilen kann.


----------



## toschi (4. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> ...In Thale funktioniert das...


Das ist der Punkt.





stephan- schrieb:


> ...Sonst könnte man sich ja nach dem selben Motto eine Tageskarte kaufen und mit mehreren Leuten damit fahren, einfach so...


Klar bin ich selbst schuld, ich kann dem guten Man an der Kasse auch erst mal Löcher in den Bauch fragen, mit dem Ergebnis das er sagt "steht alles draussen dran", wenn man hinterher fragt wo das mit dem Personenbezug steht hat er auch keine Ahnung und verweist auf die AGB, kennst Du die?
Das mit der Tages- oder Stundenkarte ist logisch, ist ja auch ein Zeitkontingent, das ist nirgendwo erlaubt und wird teilweise sogar mit Fotos des Eigentümers dokumentiert.
Mit einem Fahrtenkontingent ist es doch wirklich schnuppe wer fährt, wenn weg dann weg, und wenns Spaß gemacht hat kauft man noch eine nach.
So konnten wir nicht eine Abfahrt im Park machen sondern haben gleich unsere Tour fortgesetzt weil wir noch nach Torfhaus wollten. Hätte auch sein können das nach einer Abfahrt die Truppe sagt "lasst uns noch ein paar mal fahren und noch ne Karte kaufen dann können wir die anderen Strecken auch noch mal abfahren". Unter den Umständen hätte der Betreiber weitere Karten verkauft. Ob das jetzt nen förderliches Ereignis für den Bikepark war bezweifle ich.
Auf die Frage warum die Karten Personenbezogen ist bekam ich zur Antwort das sich sonst ja mehrere Wanderer auch eine Karte kaufen könnten, was für ne Begründung 
Ich war auch zur Eröffnung des Parks da und habe bis dato versucht alles positiv zu sehen, das Blatt wendet sich aber gerade.
Zumindestens war ich froh das Engeland kein Fussball gespielt hat...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Oktober 2010)

ich finds persönlich auch beknackt, genauso wie die eingeschränkte gültigkeit bis saisonende!
wollt mich da auch mal belesen, wie das rechtlich aussieht mit verfallszeiten erworbener leistungen. aber spaß machts trotzdem


----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. Oktober 2010)

Punktekarten können in Hahnenklee auf jeden Fall auch geteilt werden. Finde ich persönlich auch angebracht.
Ich war am Sonntag aber auch mal wieder etwas enttäuscht (obwohl es insgesamt 
trotzdem ein super Tag war). 
Warum müssen Roller in den "Fahrradkorb" gestellt werden, wenn die Schlange mit Bikern lang ist? Das kann man doch auch in Leerzeiten machen. Und man kann auch mal sagen, dass man sich so eine Gummimatte drunterlegen soll. Denn wenn da kein Schild steht und es keiner sagt, dann weiß man das nämlich nicht. Wir wurden mit abwertendem Blick muffelig drauf hingewiesen. Sowas geht auch freundlicher.
Und ein einziger Gartenschlauch draußen ist dann auch bisschen wenig; vor allem wenn es voll ist. 
Alles in allem aber keine elementaren Kritikpunkte. Bin ja schon froh, dass man überhaupt Biken kann. Bisschen mehr Service-Bewusstsein wäre aber ganz schön. Es fühlt sich nämlich manchmal schon so an, als ob man stört.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich war auch schon ein paar Mal da und muss sagen, dass das Personal zu mir bisher immer freundlich war und man auch das eine oder andere Mal ins Gespräch gekommen ist. Bei Sauwetter bzw. matschiger Strecke wurde ich auch immer freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mir bitte so eine Sitzunterlage nehmen soll, falls denn schon keine drin ist oder das Personal hat sie extra noch rein gelegt.
Klar nervt es, wenn die Roller mit in die Biketransportgondeln gestellt werden, allerdings hat auch da das Personal versucht fair zu sein und Roller und Bikes zu mischen, sogar je nachdem wie groß die Gruppe war, mit der man unterwegs war 1-3 Roller reingestellt, sodass man noch zusammen fahren konnte.

Wenn mehr Biker kommen und die dann das meiste Geld mitbringen bzw. einbringen, wird sich das sicherlich auch noch weiter ändern, dass die Biker noch eher den Vorrang bekommen. Und dazu trägt dieses Rumgemaule wenig bei, wobei das nicht heißt, dass Kritik nicht angebracht wäre - es kommt immer darauf an, wie man es ausdrückt.

Und ich kenne keinen Park bzw. kein Skigebiet, wo die Karten übertragbar sind, weder Punkte, noch Zeitkarten, von Thale höre ich das zum ersten Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Oktober 2010)

Willingen , Winterberg, Thale ...


----------



## gravityjunkie (5. Oktober 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Und ich kenne keinen Park bzw. kein Skigebiet, wo die Karten übertragbar sind, weder Punkte, noch Zeitkarten, von Thale höre ich das zum ersten Mal!



 Dann kennst du wohl nicht viele... Ich fahre seit Jahren Ski bzw. Snowboard und in JEDEM Skigebiet, in dem ich war, waren Punktekarten übertragbar! Also ist Braunlage da die Ausnahme und sollte deshalb (meiner Meinung nach) an der Kasse darüber informieren!


----------



## Nasum (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja jeder fährt da eine andere Schiene aber ich denke die Leute am Wurmberg sind offen für Kritik und Vorschläge und so wie ich das Verstanden hab wollen die Leute am Ende der Saison noch eine "Manöverkritik" veranstalten, vlt. da mal den Vorschlag machen oder direkt mal an den Park schreiben.Ich werde mal den Baumeister am Wurmberg ne PN schreiben und mal fragen wie das mit der Manöverkritik aussieht.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Oktober 2010)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


> Dann kennst du wohl nicht viele... Ich fahre seit Jahren Ski bzw. Snowboard und in JEDEM Skigebiet, in dem ich war, waren Punktekarten übertragbar! Also ist Braunlage da die Ausnahme und sollte deshalb (meiner Meinung nach) an der Kasse darüber informieren!



Ich fahre auch seit einigen Jahren regelmäßig Ski bzw. Snowboard und mir ist es bisher noch nie aufgefallen, dass die Karten übertragbar sind. Könnte allerdings auch daran liegen, dass ich erst 2,3 mal eine Punktekarte hatte, sonst immer Zeitkarten.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir gestern mal den Race Track angesehen.

Der obere Teil ist tatsächlich sehr geil. Allerdings fehlte auf einer der Holzplanken der Draht. War bei den gestrigen Bedingungen eher mist. War ziemlich glatt. Vielleicht ist das auch nur ein Problem, wenn man beim ersten Lauf etwas zurückhaltender unterwegs ist.
Kanten bzw. Drops, die nicht umfahren werden können, sollte man imho beschildern.

Im unteren Teil glich die Strecke dann doch sehr dem Singletrail, wenn man von ein paar kleineren Sprünge absieht. Kaum Gefälle und demzufolge viel Treterei. Insgesamt aber schon spaßig. Hab nur Zweifel, ob das der typische Hobbydownhiller ähnlich sieht.
Das Roadgap halte ich für einen schlechten Witz. Im Vergleich zum Gap auf dem Freeride ist viel mehr Distanz zu überspringen. Die Anfahrt ist zwar länger, aber dafür eben auch länger bergauf.
Da sollte nochmal was nachgebessert werden. Wie auch beim Roadgap auf dem Freeride.

Den ersten Teil bis zum Schanzenauslauf finde ich wirklich klasse. Bis zum Forstweg ist es auch noch ganz nett. Danach ist es aber leider kein DH mehr.

Mir gefällt der Trail schon. Er ist relativ lang, hat ein sehr geiles Steilstück und hinten raus ordentlich was zu kurbeln. Das ist aber sicher nicht im Sinne der Zielgruppe.


----------



## stephan- (5. Oktober 2010)

Was ich allgemein noch loswerden wollte, da ich nicht weiß ob ichs schon gesagt hab, ist:

Bitte, liebe Wurmberg-Mitarbeiter, zieht euch Handschuhe und Arbeitskleidung an, die auch mal dreckig werden darf.
Es ist mMn nicht in Ordnung, die Biker dazu drängen zu wollen, ihre Räder nach _jeder_ Abfahrt zu säubern, nur damit der Mitarbeiter oben keine dreckigen Hände kriegt.
Dann soll er sich doch bitte Handschuhe anziehen. Das Einladen übernimmt man ja eh selbst, kriegt also selbst auch dreckige Hände.
Wenn ich mein Rad einmal einsaue, es dann abspritze, hab ich mir nicht nur den Dreck sondern auch jegliches Fett von den beweglichen Teilen gewaschen und fahre dann den Rest des Tages trocken bzw. mit Schlamm zur "Schmierung". Das ist absolut nicht förderlich für die Radteile, weiterhin nervt es nach der Abfahrt erstmal in die Schlange für den Schlauch und dann in die Schlange für den Lift zu kommen.
Die Mitarbeiter in Winterberg entnehmen die Bikes auch, haben dazu Handschuhe an und fertig - da gibts keine Probleme, egal wie schlammig die Räder sind.
Wäre schön, wenn diesbezüglich noch etwas angepasst werden würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (5. Oktober 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Muss mal wieder meinem Unmut Luft machen...



Hast schon recht, schön ist es nicht das jeder seine 10er braucht! Gerade beim Verfall zum Saisonende! Zumal die Karten (jedenfalls praktisch, kenn die AGB nicht) auch nicht an einen einzelnen Nutzer gebunden sind.
Wir haben bei unseren ersten Karten am Schalter nachgefragt und so was wie Ich glaube das geht nicht. Vom Personal gehört. Später durch ausprobieren bestätigt.
Das Problem ist vielleicht auch die Technik. Mit dem Ausstempeln  oben prüfen sie bestimmt ob alle raus sind. Bei den Neuen Karten ist außerdem die Gefahr unabsichtlich mehrere Fahrten beim Durchqueren  auszulösen. Lässt sich im Dialog mit dem Betreiber aber hoffentlich verbessern!
Indiskutabel finde ich allerdings das rausreden mit Wanderer Gruppen und keine klare Ansage durch das Personal VOR dem Kauf.

Seis drum, ohne diese Punkte hätte ich schon mehr Geld im Park gelassen.
Ich komme aber wieder, es entwickelt sich ja weiter.

Gruß BT


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. Oktober 2010)

Vom Race Track war ich ganz angetan. Das obere Stück ist schön technisch und ab der Schanze is der Trail auch cool. Ist bisschen was anderes, aber wenn man bisschen drauf achtet die Geschwindigkeit zu halten, dann ist es schon ganz flowig. Ist zur Abwechslung auf jeden Fall sehr cool. Und man hat bisschen mehr das Gefühl, "alleine durch die Natur" zu radeln.
Das Roadgab ist allerdings etwas stumpf, stimmt!


----------



## sh0rt (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist wer morgen da? Heute ist ja grandioses Wetter aber ich habs verpennt


----------



## Nothing85 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute für 4h und hat wieder völlig ausgereicht ich hab einfach keine Kondition in den Unterarmen!
War anfang schön leer aber so zu Mittag haben dann die meisten ausgeschlafen und es wurde voller....aber auch mein zweiter Besuch im Park hat mich glücklich gemacht!^^

Leider wird die Tafel bei Busche drüben nicht wirklich genutzt hab ich das Gefühl, standen nur zwei Namen dran als ich wieder gefahren bin und einer davon war meiner.


----------



## sh0rt (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuch morgen mein glück...wenn ich denn irgendwie die motivation zum Autofahren finde


----------



## Hoffisun (9. Oktober 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute für 4h und hat wieder völlig ausgereicht ich hab einfach keine Kondition in den Unterarmen!



Wie waren denn die Streckenverhältnisse? Hab keine Ahnung wie das Wetter in letzter Zeit in Braunlage war. Morgen wollte ich auf jeden Fall mit einem Kumpel hin.


----------



## gummikopf (9. Oktober 2010)

bin morgen auch ab um 10 da 

son kleiner junge mit weißem demo und sombrio klamotten ;D

vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hoffisun schrieb:


> Wie waren denn die Streckenverhältnisse? Hab keine Ahnung wie das Wetter in letzter Zeit in Braunlage war. Morgen wollte ich auf jeden Fall mit einem Kumpel hin.



Im Wald sind noch ein paar Schlammlöcher bzw. Löcher kann man das auch nicht nennen....also wir brauchen unser Fahrrad nicht einmal abspritzen und die Wurmbergseilbahn Leute haben auch keine schmutzigen Finger bekommen.


----------



## Schnitte (10. Oktober 2010)

streckenverhältnisse waren topp. Habe ein einziges kleines Schlamloch gesehen, ansonsten alles wunderbar ;-)
aber vielleicht übersehe ich den Schlamm seit meinem Österreichurlaub und 1 wöchigen Dauerregen 
auf alle fälle, ist alles wunderbar fahrbar ;-) 
Viel Spaß alle denen die heute die Zeit nutzen können, bin schon wieder neidisch -.- der gestrige Tag ging zu schnell rum


----------



## sh0rt (10. Oktober 2010)

Heute sah es so aus als wenn die Hölle los war um 10:00 waren soviele Leute und Biker da, da bin ich doch lieber ne Tour im Harz gefahren.  
Sah das nur so aus oder war es so voll? Ich hoffe alle hatten viel Spaß!

Ich habe dann die Idee von den netten Leuten nebenmir aufgegriffen und bin Richtung Schierke und co. geradelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummikopf (10. Oktober 2010)

ab um 12 gings dann echt gerammelte voll zu war aber lustig 

war ja mein erstes mal und ich muss sagen das der park ziemlich cool
ist ,nachdem ich mich an die ganzen wurzeln gewöhnt hatte ;D

die einzige sache die ich im groben echt schade finde ist das an den ganzen drops
keine richtigen landungen vorhanden sind.So wären sie 1000 mal schoener
und spaßiger zu fahren.
trotzdem alles in allem eine gelungener tag und wenn das wetter passt bin ich nächstes we wieder da


----------



## Nasum (11. Oktober 2010)

Jungs ich bin fremd gegangen ich war gestern in Schulenberg und ich bin schwer begeistert.Klein aber sehr sehr fein,um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen hat Schulenberg bei MIR den Wurmberg vom 1Platz gestossen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Jungs ich bin fremd gegangen ich war gestern in Schulenberg und ich bin schwer begeistert.Klein aber sehr sehr fein,um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen hat Schulenberg bei MIR den Wurmberg vom 1Platz gestossen.



Zwischen den beiden Parks liegen meiner Meinung nach Welten 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Goernsi87 (11. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Jungs ich bin fremd gegangen ich war gestern in  Schulenberg und ich bin schwer begeistert.Klein aber sehr sehr fein,um  es mal vorsichtig zu sagen hat Schulenberg bei MIR den Wurmberg vom  1Platz gestossen.





Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden Parks liegen meiner Meinung nach Welten
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Wäre noch cool, wenn ihr uns mitteilen könntet worin die Unterschiede der Parks liegen. So ne kleine Beschreibung vielleicht von Schulenberg. Bin jetzt nen bisschen neugierig geworden, da Schulenberg ja auch net so weit von mir entfernt ist 


Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## stephan- (11. Oktober 2010)

Strecken deutlich kürzer
Brechsandstrecke mit Tables und Doubles, die ziemlich fetzt
Genialer DH, super flowig und lang, wurzelig, gute Linie, man kommt überall gut durch, Wasserablauf ist okay, die Sprünge haben Landungen
Schlepplift - von der Strecke direkt in den Lift, ruckzuck wieder oben sein
Freeride teils mit Northshores, auch übel verwurzelt, rockt aber auch.
Hiddentrack war die beste Strecke im gesamten Harz, leider gesperrt, da nicht offiziell.
Teils etwas günstiger als Braunlage
Anfahrt ist Mist, man muss ewig weit hochschieben, dafür kostenloser Parkplatz
Slopestyle ganz unten ist ein netter Abschluss der Strecken. Drop, Table, Wall und sowas.

Am besten selbst hinfahren und anschauen. Der dickste Pluspunkt ist mMn neben der Bikercross auf der man es mal gut fliegen lassen kann der genial gebaute DH.


----------



## Nasum (11. Oktober 2010)

Also das läuft da so.Man parkt auf einem Parkplatz in Schulenberg(musst mal auf die Seite von denen da steht die Anfahrt) und fährt dann mit dem Bike so ca. 2km zum eigentlichen Bikepark.Nimm also all deine Sachen gleich mit da du direkt vor dem Park/Seilbahn nicht parken darfst(Naturschutz).
Dann geht es in ca. 5min sehr schnell mit dem Schlepplift nach oben.Ist am Anfang ein wenig ungewohnt aber nach dem 2mal hast du es raus.Oben angekommen kannst du die DH Strecke fahren.Die ist teilweise sehr steil nicht ganz so Wurzelig wie in Braunlage und mit Gaps und kleineren Sprüngen gespickt...kurz aber echt klasse.Auf dem Freeride hast du ein paar Northshores und dann haben sie noch ne DualStrecke.Diese ist mit Anliegern und Tables gebaut und auch schön gemacht.
Am Schulenberg herrscht eine klasse Atmosphäre,sehr familiär.
Unten,wo du nach dem fahren raus kommst hast du noch 2Drops(einen kleinen und einen großen), eine Box zum drauf springen und gleich wieder runter und noch 2 Walls.
Musst du echt mal antesten Goernsi,wie gesagt klein aber sehr fein.
Es gibt sicherlich Leute die mögen es nicht so aber ich fand es klasse da...probier es mal aus und bei Youtbe findest du ein paar Videos da kannst du dir die Strecke mal angucken.18Euro ne Tageskarte.


----------



## Nasum (11. Oktober 2010)

Ah der Stephan war schneller aber er hat natürlich recht Also Goernsi nächstes We fährst du nach Schulenberg


----------



## Goernsi87 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich auf jedenfall sehr geil an. Mein nächster Bikepark Besuch wird auf jeden Fall Schulenberg, ob es dieses We Allerdings schon was wird weiss ich noch nicht. Geil wäre es aber.
Also danke erstmal für die schnelle und ausführliche Beschreibung


Grüße


----------



## TG333 (11. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Jungs ich bin fremd gegangen ich war gestern in Schulenberg und ich bin schwer begeistert.Klein aber sehr sehr fein,um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen hat Schulenberg bei MIR den Wurmberg vom 1Platz gestossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hat irgendwer am Mittwoch Zeit und Lust entweder auf ne Tour oder halt Park....ich könne Frei bekommen und wollte das Wetter noch mal nutzen....soll ja am Do wieder regen geben!Also wer Zeit und Lust hat bitte mal melden!
grüße


----------



## Christian8 (11. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin... gibts eigentlich schon ein Video vom Race Downhill?? Würde mich ja mal sehr interessieren wie der geworden ist. Werde es wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr dorthin schaffen.


----------



## Thalor (11. Oktober 2010)

Yo, ich hätte Tagesfreizeit auch unter der Woche.
Ne 10er Karte für'n Wurmberg mag ich mir allerdings aus hier schon hinlänglich diskutierten Gründen nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Oktober 2010)

Zu Schulenberg wurde eigentlich schon alles geschrieben. 

Meine Kurzzusammenfassung:

contra: Schlepplift - nicht so das Wahre für Fahrer und Maschine (dafür ist man wesentlich schneller oben)

pro: sehr nette Atmosphäre, sinnvoll gestaltete Lines mit viel Flow, anständigen Sprüngen und Landungen, genug Speed überall.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## brokenarmsdude (11. Oktober 2010)

ich versuch auch schon ewig meine mitfahrer nach schulenberg zu locken, bin aber diese saison gescheitert^^... naja nächstes jahr auf jeden fall, dieses jahr gehts maximal nochmal nach thale per bahn


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hat keiner am Mittwoch Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obskur (12. Oktober 2010)

war am sonntag das erste mal da. super fetter park! wetter war auch der knaller. aber kam mir das nur so vor, oder ist der dh-racetrack echt übelst? mich hats beim runterlaufen ja schon fast zerlegt... oder bin ich einfach nur ne wurst?


----------



## Nasum (12. Oktober 2010)

obskur schrieb:


> war am sonntag das erste mal da. super fetter park! wetter war auch der knaller. aber kam mir das nur so vor, oder ist der dh-racetrack echt übelst? mich hats beim runterlaufen ja schon fast zerlegt... oder bin ich einfach nur ne wurst?



 Der ist gut...bin ich jetzt ne Wurst?
Da möchtest du bestimmt keine Antwort haben
Ist schon schön wurzelig da,man kommt mit dem Bike besser runter als zu Fuss.


----------



## obskur (12. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Der ist gut...bin ich jetzt ne Wurst?
> Da möchtest du bestimmt keine Antwort haben
> Ist schon schön wurzelig da,man kommt mit dem Bike besser runter als zu Fuss.



kein ding. ich kann die wahrheit vertragen  
die wurzeln waren ja eigentlich net mal das problem, eher die fetten brocken und das gefälle. bin voll oft aufgesetzt.


----------



## Nothing85 (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin morgen ab 10uhr auch nochmal da...bevor es wieder schlechter wird mit dem Wetterchen....hab extra frei bekommen


----------



## Nasum (13. Oktober 2010)

Na dann viel Spass Nothing und komm heile wieder.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (13. Oktober 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hat keiner am Mittwoch Zeit?




ich hab zeit und auch megabock mal wieder braunlage richtig zu shredden aber da würd mein schlüsselbein leider noch nicht mitspielen


----------



## Goernsi87 (13. Oktober 2010)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> ich hab zeit und auch megabock mal wieder braunlage richtig zu shredden aber da würd mein schlüsselbein leider noch nicht mitspielen




Dann müssen wir wohl Zuhause erstmal wieder ne weile fahren?
Kannst du denn schon wieder fahren oder gehts noch garnicht?


----------



## Nothing85 (13. Oktober 2010)

Also heute war mal richtig richtig geil....mehr als leer. Waren vielleicht 20 BIker unterwegs im ganzen Park, d.h. nicht anstehen und keine Sau auf der Strecke. Somit hatte ich dann mal Zeit mir einige Stellen ausgiebig anzuschaun und dann auch zu fahren was ich mich sonst nicht so getraut hätte...
@Groensi...bin zum Beispiel heute die Welle bei den Shors gefahren...hab mir vorher ne halbe Stunde den Kopf darüber zerbrochen....100 mal angefahren und und und.....und letztentlich ist die Stelle voll billig!^^


----------



## Resendisback (13. Oktober 2010)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> ich hab zeit und auch megabock mal wieder braunlage richtig zu shredden aber da würd mein schlüsselbein leider noch nicht mitspielen



Beeil Dich! Ab Samstag gibts Schnee


----------



## Goernsi87 (14. Oktober 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Also heute war mal richtig richtig geil....mehr als leer. Waren vielleicht 20 BIker unterwegs im ganzen Park, d.h. nicht anstehen und keine Sau auf der Strecke. Somit hatte ich dann mal Zeit mir einige Stellen ausgiebig anzuschaun und dann auch zu fahren was ich mich sonst nicht so getraut hätte...
> @Groensi...bin zum Beispiel heute die Welle bei den Shors gefahren...hab mir vorher ne halbe Stunde den Kopf darüber zerbrochen....100 mal angefahren und und und.....und letztentlich ist die Stelle voll billig!^^



Nothing du musst lernen mir einfach mal zu vertrauen^^Hab doch gesagt das estotal billig ist das Ding. Spaß macht es trotzdem
Haste morgen bock und zeit ne Runde bei uns zu fahren? Bevor der Winter einbricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich das Wetter sehe könnt ich:kotz:

Ich hoffe es wird noch ein wenig besser.Ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker aber im Regen muss ich nicht fahren.


----------



## Thalor (15. Oktober 2010)

Das Wetter am Mittwoch hätt' kaum besser sein können!


----------



## Nasum (15. Oktober 2010)

Danke Ja an dem Tag hat Arbeit sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Schade das es keinen MittelfingerSmiley gibt


----------



## Thalor (15. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Schade das es keinen MittelfingerSmiley gibt



Welcher darf's denn sein?


----------



## enemy111 (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Nasum (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## zweirad-busche (17. Oktober 2010)

Gestern im Bikepark: Regen, Matsch zeitweise Schnee.
Tenor eines Bikers....das geilste was man sich bei diesem Wetter gönnen kann!!!!

Alle kamen mit einem breiten Grinsen wieder.

Heute soll es kaum noch regenen und wir haben tolle matschige Trails.

Ab in den Bikepark - solange er noch auf hat.

Das gei.....


----------



## Krissi_510 (17. Oktober 2010)

so ein geiles wetter heute nur das all die matsche von gestern noch da war. shoredrops und der downhilltrail war schwer befahrbar. naja ich glaub es war noch ein ganz guter tag vor dem winter


----------



## MichaH2 (21. Oktober 2010)

@ die Locals, liegt wirklich Schnee oder könnte man am WE nochmal vorbeikommen? Zur zeit ja wegen Sturmböen geschlossen...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (21. Oktober 2010)

wohl ehr nicht^^

http://www.harztourist.de/brockencam.asp

http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/


----------



## Krissi_510 (21. Oktober 2010)

ne schon keiner mehr da.


----------



## DH-OPA (21. Oktober 2010)

Kommt doch einfach nach Schulenberg, da ist der Lift am Wochenende auf jeden Fall in Betrieb!


----------



## Nasum (24. Oktober 2010)

Shit Braunlage und Thale haben zu wegen zu starkem Wind(Steht auf der Inet-Seite).Man gut das ich Montag und Dienstag frei hab da hab ich noch ne Chance zu fahren.
Wie sieht es aus in Schulenberg, haben die unter der Woche offen?Ich muss unbedingt nochmal biken.


----------



## Goernsi87 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch gern nochmal, doch leider ist mir mein Stinky Rahmen gestern gebrochen


----------



## Nasum (24. Oktober 2010)

******* was hast du da gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (24. Oktober 2010)

Er hat zu viel/zu dolle gebremst


----------



## Thalor (24. Oktober 2010)

Sollte man sich als regelmäßiger Parkbesucher vorsorglich nen Ersatzrahmen auf Halde legen?  

Aber sowas passiert doch bestimmt nur beim Hopsen - kann mir ja nix passieren


----------



## Nasum (24. Oktober 2010)

Mein alter Switch is auch beim springen gerissen allerdings bin ich mit dem alten Hobel auch den großen Drop in Braunlage gesprungen,immer und immer wieder...ich glaub das mochte er nicht so und er war ja schon alt
Aber jetzt is ja der neue am Start und der hat auch viel mehr Reserven


----------



## Goernsi87 (24. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> ******* was hast du da gemacht?



War zuhause auf'm hometrail wie immer und bei nem minidrop ist er dann gerissen. Muss dazu sagen die Landung ist viel zu kurz, bin halt nen bisschen im flat gelandet und danach kommt sofort ne rechtskurve, also beim Aufschlag muss man schon bremsen. Ich denke irgendwie das er dabei gerissen ist. Genau an den ausfallenden ist er durch. Jetzt steh ich da ohne Bike!


----------



## Nasum (24. Oktober 2010)

Mist aber die Saison ist ja eigentlich vorbei(man fährt ja nicht ganz so oft bei schlechtem Wetter) kannst ja auf ein neuen sparen aber is auf jedenfall ärgerlich.Warst du auf der Kroko-Strecke(Spiegelsberge)?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (24. Oktober 2010)

herzlich wilkommen im club der kona destroyer! am ausfallende! bremsseite, genau an der schweißnaht stimmts! schei55 Kona's ich sags immer wieder, die taugen nix sind die neu...kannste damit 15m jumpen...1000male, sobald sie max2-3 saisons durch haben wars das
@goernsi: ich berate dich gern beim neuen rahmenkauf


----------



## Goernsi87 (24. Oktober 2010)

Shadow1984 schrieb:


> am ausfallende! bremsseite, genau an der schweißnaht stimmts!
> 
> Genau da!
> 
> @goernsi: ich berate dich gern beim neuen rahmenkauf



Na berat mich mal aber zu teuer darf es auch nicht sein. Ich überlege ob ich alle restlichen Teile verkaufe und mir ein komplettes kaufe?!


----------



## Goernsi87 (24. Oktober 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Warst du auf der Kroko-Strecke(Spiegelsberge)?



Ja ist auf der Kroko passiert.


----------



## Nothing85 (24. Oktober 2010)

Das sind dann nicht die Spiegelsberge sondern Klusberge oder nicht?


----------



## Nasum (24. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch egal, es war in HBS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goernsi87 (24. Oktober 2010)

Genau.


----------



## Nasum (26. Oktober 2010)

Hier die Planung vom Bikepark über den Winter(von der Seite hier http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/ )

* 26.10.2010* | Wintersaison 2010/11
Unsere Planung für diesen Winter ist wie folgt:
Geschlossen bei Überholung der Seilbahn/Lifte im Spätherbst: 
Mo., 01.11. bis ca. 03.12.2010.
Sollte bereits (wie fast jedes Jahr) im November so viel Schnee fallen,  dass Ski gefahren werden kann, eröffnen wir  sofort den Schlepplift am  Skihang Kaffeehorst.
Die Öffnungszeiten wären im Winterhalbjahr von 8.45 Uhr bis 16.10 Uhr  für die Bergfahrten bzw. 8.45 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr für die Talfahrten.
Die Lifte Kaffeehorst und Nordhang fahren im Winter von 9.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr.
Ende der Wintersaison/Beginn Revision Frühjahr wird voraussichtlich So./Mo., der 27./28.03.2011 sein.
Wiedereröffnung für die Sommersaison wäre dann Sa., der 16.04.2011.

Der Bikepark schließt also Anfang November 2010 und öffnet dann ca. mit Beginn des Monat Mai 2011!

Viele Grüße aus Braunlage und herzlichen Dank für Ihren Besuch sendet

das Team der Wurmbergseilbahn! 





So ich werde heut nochmal hin fahren.


----------



## Nasum (26. Oktober 2010)

War schön heut im Park aber ich hab heut ganz oben den ersten Schnee gesehen.


----------



## Thalor (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Wetterleute sagen Freitag wird toll - hat jmd frei?


----------



## BikeTiefling (27. Oktober 2010)

Ab wann willst Du fahren? (und von wo?)


----------



## Michrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> War zuhause auf'm hometrail wie immer und bei nem minidrop ist er dann gerissen. Muss dazu sagen die Landung ist viel zu kurz, bin halt nen bisschen im flat gelandet und danach kommt sofort ne rechtskurve, also beim Aufschlag muss man schon bremsen. Ich denke irgendwie das er dabei gerissen ist. Genau an den ausfallenden ist er durch. Jetzt steh ich da ohne Bike!



Das tut sicher weh wenn das Bike bricht und ist bedauerlich, aber das Paradies gibt sich immer erst dann als solches zu erkennen, wenn man aus ihm vertrieben ist 

Dein nächstes Bike behandelst du sicher besser 

Wenn ich Tour fahre nehm ich nen Tourenbike





fürn Park nehm ich nen geeignetes Bike oder wie geht das?





Dieses Bike kann man übriegens günstig erwerben!!!

Das All Mountain oben hat vom Fahrwerk her auch Enduro Potenzial vorn und hinten 160mm aber dennoch würde ich das nicht im Park mishandeln


----------



## Thalor (27. Oktober 2010)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Ab wann willst Du fahren? (und von wo?)



Morgens / Vormittags.
Park wär vllt. nochmal reizvoll? - Dann könnt ich ca. 10 Uhr in Braunlage sein.
Oder Tour zu ähnlicher Zeit ab BH?


----------



## Goernsi87 (27. Oktober 2010)

Michrat schrieb:


> Dieses Bike kann man übriegens günstig erwerben!!!




Was ist denn günstig?


----------



## Michrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Günstig steht in der Regel für, nicht teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (27. Oktober 2010)

Mist.
Wollt grad ne Überweisung schreiben, aber als ich den Betrag günstig eingeben wollte, meinte dieser dämliche Computer es seien nur die Ziffern 0-9 und ',' zulässig


----------



## Goernsi87 (27. Oktober 2010)

Michrat schrieb:


> Günstig steht in der Regel für, nicht teuer



Ok dann drück ich es mal anderst aus für den Herren. Anscheinend tut er sich schwer damit!

Definieren "dein" günstig in Form von Zahlen von 0-9 !!!!!

Besser so?


----------



## Goernsi87 (27. Oktober 2010)

Michrat schrieb:


> Günstig steht in der Regel für, nicht teuer



Ok dann drück ich es mal anderst aus für den Herren. Anscheinend tut er sich schwer damit!

Definiere "dein" günstig in Form von Zahlen von 0-9 !!!!!

Besser so?


----------



## Michrat (27. Oktober 2010)

Klar kann ich machen,

 teuer ist ne 9 und je kleiner die Zahl also je günstiger. 0 wäre dann geschenkt. 

Auf der angeforderten Skala von 0 - 9 würde ich sagen 3 oder? Ja doch so 3 bis 3+ 

5 wäre dann ein angemessener Preis, alles was da drüber liegt ist dann von nicht billig bis teuer.

Interesse bekommen? Ich mach dir gerne PN ne Oferte wenn du möchtest. 

Bike ist Modell 2009, die Gabel 2010 alle Rechnungen sind vorhanden Inspektion ist gemacht.

Federn vorne und hinten Titan, ein Bike das nicht an jeder Ecke steht. 

Warum ich das verkaufe? Bandscheibe ist im A.... Touren geht ok Freeriden ist tabu  

Das Bike war übrigens nur zwei mal im Park und die Fox einmal. Sonst nur bissle Homespott und Eisdiele.

Übrigens ein Votec VF.R. 2010 hätte ich auch noch, habe ich meiner Freundin zum Geburtstag geschenkt, die hat das im Bikepark einmal runter geschoben, das wars. 





Aber du hast doch auch ein schickes Bike warum  also das Interesse? 
Na mal gucken evtl. setz ich das mal hier im Bikemarkt rein, das ist schneller weg wie ich die Anzeige setzen kann.


----------



## Thalor (27. Oktober 2010)

3 Euro? Ich nehms!


----------



## Goernsi87 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ist das normal das der ausgleichsbehälter bei dem Votec mit der Fox 40, am Rahmen klebt und nicht am Dämpfer? Oder hab ich was mit den Augen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. Oktober 2010)

Ist normal...


----------



## Goernsi87 (28. Oktober 2010)

Krass...


----------



## zweirad-busche (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bikergemeinde!

Die Saison geht dem Ende zu, einiges hat sich dieses Jahr getan.
Das Zweirad-Busche Team bedankt sich bei allen Kunden und Gästen. 
Auch die vielen guten Gespräche mit den Fahrern hat alles ein Stück
weiter gebracht! Weiter so für nächstes Jahr!

Falls Fahrer noch Räder oder Protektoren suchen, einfach mal im Bikemarkt
oder auf der Homepage schauen, vielleicht ist ja was interessantes dabei 

Nutzt noch das super SONNIGE und auch (leider) letzte Wochenende 
für dieses Jahr im Bikepark Braunlage!

Tschüss - bis zum 1. Mai 2011!


www.bikepark-braunlage.com

Zweirad-Busche


----------



## Nasum (29. Oktober 2010)

Jo man sieht sich


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. Oktober 2010)

Moin!
War heute jemand im Park? Wie sehen die Strecken aus? Alles trocken oder noch matschig?


----------



## Maik.Cube (30. Oktober 2010)

Jo bis dann
Gruß Maik


----------



## Tigerpython (30. Oktober 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Moin!
> War heute jemand im Park? Wie sehen die Strecken aus? Alles trocken oder noch matschig?



Der dh war relativ matschig.


----------



## Nasum (31. Oktober 2010)

Morgen,

war ganz gut gestern in Braunlage,gute Streckenverhältnisse,gut hier und da ist noch ein wenig Matsch aber es geht.Es war zumindest viel besser als der Schnee noch lag vor ein paar Tagen(siehe Bild oben).Leider hat sich mein Kumpel das Schlüsselbein gebrochen,aber das wird ja wieder.
Also hinfahren Umleitung


----------



## timo_henkhe (2. November 2010)

Super, darüber freue ich mich.
Ist nämlich keine Stunde von mir mit dem Auto entfernt. Da werde ich zu 100 prozent mal vorbeischauen und wenn's gefällt auch mal etwas öfter! Gruß


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. November 2010)

So hier der beweiß der Fahrbarkeit des Racetracks.
Fahrer Frank Schneider, bei beschissenen Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (8. November 2010)

richtig schickes Video....gefällt mir echt gut.....und gefahren wie im Traum....einfach nur geil....²


----------



## Brudertack (8. November 2010)

Video ist Bombe aber ich hab den Roadgap gar net gesehen ;D


----------



## morph027 (8. November 2010)

Ich wär froh, wenn ich da im trockenen so runter käme


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. November 2010)

Ich wär froh, wenn ich da im Trockenen überhaupt runter kommen würde 
Und Schneidi fährt da bei schwierigen Bedingungen mit einem Helius AM in einem wahnsinns Tempo runter. Unglaublich.

Naja ein Grund mehr nächstes Jahr mal den Racetrack in Angriff zu nehmen!


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2010)

Hammervideo!


----------



## cxfahrer (8. November 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ich wär froh, wenn ich da im trockenen so runter käme



Supertacky!


----------



## TigersClaw (8. November 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ich wär froh, wenn ich da im trockenen so runter käme



Ich wäre froh da zu Fuss heil runter zu kommen, kannste glauben 

Aber echt beeindruckend, so würde ich auch gerne fahren können.

Meinereiner hat schon bei dem normalen Downhill die Büxen voll


----------



## MichaH2 (8. November 2010)

Topspitze!
Das sollte allen Kritikern den Mund stopfen das der Track a. zu schwer ist und b. dann doch zu einfach weil man auch mal treten muß 

Also, ein Grund nächstes Jahr öfter in Braunlage aufzuschlagen und mal ein bichen zu trainieren..

Gruß

Micha


----------



## stephan- (8. November 2010)

Was sind das denn schon wieder für unhaltbare Aussagen?

Würdest du auch sagen Champery in der Schweiz sei für den Normalfahrer gut machbar, nachdem du die Profis da gesehen hast, oder wie? 

Fakt ist weiterhin, das die Strecke nunmal zu wenig Gefälle hat, das kann man nicht wegdiskutieren. Wenn du mal genau drauf achtest, wird auch nur dort gefilmt, wo halbwegs Gefälle ist. Die ganzen im Wald versteckten Singletrail-Elemente auf denen man sich tot tritt sind nicht mit drin. Weiterhin fährt er mit einem Allmountain-Rad.
Hier sind sich fast alle einig, dass die Strecke mit einem kleineren Rad sicher Spaß macht, aber nunmal kein Downhill ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (8. November 2010)

Keine Frage, super Video und tolle Fahrtechnik.

Aber @stephan- hat Recht. Im zweiten Teil des Video fährt er ja auch den Singletrail und nicht den Race-Track...


----------



## ILJA (8. November 2010)

respekt, der hat im nassen mehr grip als ich bei staubtrockener piste^^.

Ist der Teil so ca bei 2:50min auch offiziell Bestandteil des Bikeparks, wenn ja wo geht der denn los, hab den garnicht so wahrgenommen.


----------



## Nasum (9. November 2010)

Schönes Video und klasse gefahren ist er da


----------



## Nothing85 (9. November 2010)

ILJA schrieb:


> respekt, der hat im nassen mehr grip als ich bei staubtrockener piste^^.
> 
> Ist der Teil so ca bei 2:50min auch offiziell Bestandteil des Bikeparks, wenn ja wo geht der denn los, hab den garnicht so wahrgenommen.



Das ist der Singletrail...also die Weiße Strecke und wenn du sie komplett fahren willst fährste nicht recht den DH Race Track sondern links die weiße Strecke.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2010)

Das wär mir aber neu dass der weiss markierte Singletrail durch eine Blockhalde über grosse Steinplatten führt (2:51).

Da vorher noch die Hexentreppe zu sehen ist (Mitte oberer Teil RaceDH) ist er ja eigentlich schon an der Blockhalde durch, ich wüsste nicht, dass zwischen Hexentreppe und Einmündung am Ulmer Weg (Monsterrollerstrecke) es noch so wie bei 2:51 aussieht. Kann mich aber täuschen.

Brauch man ja nur hinfahren und gucken  ... am Achtermann ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Thalor (10. November 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kann mich aber täuschen.



Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (10. November 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das wär mir aber neu dass der weiss markierte Singletrail durch eine Blockhalde über grosse Steinplatten führt (2:51).



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist dieser verblockte Teil des Singletrails kurz vor dem Kaffeehorst. Die Optik täuscht etwas, da Jan ja entgegen der Fahrtrichtung gefilmt hat.


----------



## itchyp (10. November 2010)

cooles Video aber selten so eine beschissene Strecke gesehen. War überhaupt mal ein Part dabei, wo es mal nicht über Medizinball große Steine ging?

Für Anfänger ist der Park einfach nur eine Qual, denn das schlimme ist, dass wirklich jede Strecke so aussieht.


----------



## flyingscot (10. November 2010)

Das ist ja aber wirklich Blödsinn... beim oberen Racetrack gebe ich dir Recht und dieses eine Steinfeld im Singletrail ist für Anfänger vielleicht auch etwas arg eckig. Aber das sind beides nicht die beliebtesten Strecken des Bikeparks...

Das Video ist ja quasi darauf angelegt, die besonders extremen Teile zu zeigen.


----------



## itchyp (10. November 2010)

ja schon klar, ich mein der Fahrer fährts ja auch nahe zu perfekt.

Ich will hier wirklich nichts mies machen aber ich kenn dort keine Strecke, bis auf Monsterroller, bei der man mal 3 Meter ohne Wurzel- oder Steinterror rollen lassen kann. (sag mir welche)

und genau das ist das Problem: als Anfänger eierst du regelrecht über diese Strecken mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Also Spaß ist bei mir was anderes. Ich vergleichs immer mit Fußball aufm Kartoffelacker spielen.


----------



## schotti65 (10. November 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> ...Wenn du mal genau drauf achtest, wird auch nur dort gefilmt, wo halbwegs Gefälle ist. Die ganzen im Wald versteckten Singletrail-Elemente auf denen man sich tot tritt sind nicht mit drin...



Oops, ich hab beim Video gedacht, der muss ja ganz schön treten.
Und wenn das schon der schnellere Teil war...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. November 2010)

Der Racetrack ist im oberen Teil recht heftig. Wobei davon im Video auch nicht alles zu sehen ist.

Das Steinfeld im Wald sieht auf dem Video heftiger aus, als es ist. In Fahrtrichtung ist das Stück recht gut machbar.

Der Rest ist dann quasi der Singletrail. Nur etwas länger und mit dem ein oder anderen Sprung drin. Roadgap ist ein ziemlicher Rohrkrepierer. Das kann so nix werden.


----------



## Goernsi87 (10. November 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> als Anfänger eierst du regelrecht über diese Strecken mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Also Spaß ist bei mir was anderes.




Dann musste die Bremsen mal offen lassen, dann eierst du auch nicht drüber sondern fliegst drüber. Und dann machts auch Spaß


----------



## Nasum (10. November 2010)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Dann musste die Bremsen mal offen lassen, dann eierst du auch nicht drüber sondern fliegst drüber. Und dann machts auch Spaß


 

Das kann ich mal so unterschreiben Goernsi Gut ein Anfänger wird da seine Probleme haben aber es sind ja noch andere Strecken da wo es nicht so wild hergeht.


----------



## itchyp (10. November 2010)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Dann musste die Bremsen mal offen lassen, dann eierst du auch nicht drüber sondern fliegst drüber. Und dann machts auch Spaß


 
Hab mir erst im Juli das Schlüsselbein gebrochen....


----------



## Nasum (10. November 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> Hab mir erst im Juli das Schlüsselbein gebrochen....


 
Das ist natürlich nicht gut.Ich hoffe es ist alles gut verheilt.Ist meinem Kumpel am letzten We wo der Bikepark auf hatte auch passiert.Jetzt hat er beide Seiten durch und 2 schöne Narben.Fahren wird wieder gehen aber wie der Kopf das mitmacht ist ne andere Sache.
Alles Gute wünsche ich dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2010)

Ich kann sagen wenn man den Kopf weglässt gehts ganz gut mit je links und rechts schonmal gebrochenen Schlüsselbeinen (usw. usf.). 

Fände es aber trotzdem gut, wenn es zur Entspannung für Unterarme und Oberschenkel mal eine schnelle Brechsandlinie mit Anliegern und Sprüngen gäbe, und nein, nicht diese komische Linie da rechts neben der Forststrasse vor dem Wallride.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. November 2010)

Ja, mal was in Richtung Contitrack/Free Cross wäre das Richtige um mal entspannen zu können. Die Streckenlänge wäre da natürlich auch geil!


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (10. November 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> ja schon klar, ich mein der Fahrer fährts ja auch nahe zu perfekt.
> 
> Ich will hier wirklich nichts mies machen aber ich kenn dort keine Strecke, bis auf Monsterroller, bei der man mal 3 Meter ohne Wurzel- oder Steinterror rollen lassen kann. (sag mir welche)
> 
> und genau das ist das Problem: als Anfänger eierst du regelrecht über diese Strecken mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Also Spaß ist bei mir was anderes. Ich vergleichs immer mit Fußball aufm Kartoffelacker spielen.



also ich finde braunlage auch nicht unbedingt für anfänger attraktiv da die strecken doch schon einiges an können abverlangen ! eine strecke wie am geisskopf würde dem park vielleicht gut tun  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=489559 soll jetzt aber nicht heißen das braunlage nen scheiß park ist !


----------



## Nasum (10. November 2010)

Mal abwarten was noch kommt aber sowas wie War in my Head(nimm Kopfschmeztablette) schrieb wäre schon der Kracher schlechthin.


----------



## Goernsi87 (10. November 2010)

Ne stimmt schon... So viel Flow und Leichtigkeit hat der Park wirklich Net aber das war von mir sowieso mehr auf die leichten wurzelpassagen bezogen, denn da geht's eig. mit dem Speed. Aber mit dem Brechsand und so habt ihr auf jedenfall recht, das würde auch bei Anfängern mal für richtig Spaß sorgen. Über Braunlage kann man im großen und ganzen eig. sagen das es eine ziemlich ruppige und und anspruchvolle Strecke ist, die nicht viel zum tricksen bietet...Wer auf Flo, weite Sprünge etc. steht, der wird nicht so sehr auf seine kosten kommen. Was nicht heißt das der Park nicht gut wäre muss halt jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. November 2010)

Jo, kann meinen Vorchreibern nur beipflichten, Anfängern macht der Park keinen Spaß

Ich bin Wiedereinsteiger, nach knapp fünfjähriger Pause hab ich mir Anfang August wieder ein Bike geholt und seit dem relativ oft unserem HT gerockt, sodass ich dachte, son Bikeparkbesuch noch dieses Jahr is ne coole Idee.

War dann mit nem Kumpel Ende September in Braunlage, auf nem SA bei bestem Wetter.
Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass es maßgeblich daran liegt, dass mir noch die Fahrtechnik fehlt, aber Spaß gemacht hat der Tag definitiv nicht.

An dem Tag scheinen viele "Anfänger" dagewesen zu sein, die Gespräche auf dem Parkplatz mit Anderen ergab das gleich: "Macht kein Spaß!!!"

Die Frage ist halt, wenn Anfängern die Strecke keinen Spaß macht, kommen die dann wieder? Ich überlege mir auch ob ich mir das im nächsten Jahr wieder antue oder gleich ins Hochsauerland fahre.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde den Park nicht schlecht und auch die Strecken schön naturbelassen, sie machen aber halt Anfängern keinen Spaß und darum geht es doch, oder??

Wenn der Park noch eine flowige Funstrecke a' la Geißkopf hätte, dann wäre das schon sehr cool


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2010)

Wieso sollte der Park Anfängern keinen Spass machen - bloss weil man ab und an selber treten muss und aus dem Sattel gehen weils holpert? Steil oder schwierig ist es ja nicht (hat halt stellenweise wenig Flow, aber das darf man auch nicht erwarten).
Die Kicker kann man alle drumrumfahren, und schwer oder hoch sind die auch nicht.
Und auf der Northshore haben sicher auch 13jährige Spass.


----------



## Nasum (10. November 2010)

Da ist was dran Whiplash.Ein Bikepark sollte für jeden sein und in Braunlage muss noch was gemacht werden aber es ist ja noch ne Junge Sache und ich denke es wird auch noch was gemacht.Ich bin gespannt auf die nächste Saison, mal sehen was die noch vor haben.
Ich bin immer gerne in Braunlage auch wenn das Wetter bescheiden ist(siehe Foto auf einer der Seiten davor) und das fahren hat mir auch da Spass gemacht.
Coole Signatur Whiplash


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. November 2010)

Hey nasum, sehe ich genauso, im letzten Jahr haben die Jungs vom Park ja auch einige Ideen zeitnah umgesetzt und es ist noch ein junger Park, da kann noch einiges wachsen.

Ich als Nordlicht würde es mir auf jeden Fall wünschen, der Harz ist für uns halt näher als das Hochsauerland

Schaun wir mal was sich zum nächsten Jahr tut

Bis dahin RIDE ON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. November 2010)

Ich habe dieses Jahr erst richtig angefangen mit Bergabradfahren (vorher nur Touren) und hatte praktisch keine Erfahrung mit Wurzelteppichen (besonders bei Nässe) und generell war meine Fahrtechnik besch..eiden. Demnach hat mir mein erster Parkbesuch in 'Lage auch lange nicht so gut gefallen wie der in WiBe davor. Mittlerweile, ein paar Parkbesuche später, macht mir das Fahren dort richtig viel Spaß! Klar ist es anstrengend, speziell für die Hände, aber ich komme schon viel flüssiger und mittlerweile auch in einem Stück ohne Pausen durch. Es ist einfach eine Sache der Übung und Übung bekommt man nur durch Training, Training ist halt leider manchmal ein bisschen Quälerei, aber lohnt sich zum Ende hin immer.
Meine Fahrtechnik hat sich, dank Braunlage, von unterirdisch auf in Ordnung gesteigert.
Und ja, der Lernerfolg hängt von jedem selbst ab, ob er die Eier hat mal laufen zu lassen oder eben nicht.


----------



## itchyp (10. November 2010)

mal sorum gefragt: gibts denn Parks oder meinetwegen auch nur Endurostrecken im Harz die etwas glattgebügelter sind? 

also ich muss nach Braunlage eigentlich nicht mehr hin.

zum schlüsselbein: Ja geht alles wieder, Platte ist drin und laut den Ärzten sollte sie da auch für immer bleiben. Ist auch bestens verheilt, die Narbe fällt kaum noch auf. Die wird bestimmt noch komplett verschwinden.


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. November 2010)

Hey um-lei-tung, ich geb dir 100% Recht, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte fast jedes WE in den Park zu fahren, dann würde ich das auch als Herausforderung annehmen.

Wenn man jedoch nur 5 - 6 mal pro Jahr in einen Park kommt, dann überlegt man sich schon, ob man nicht gleich in einen Park mit höherem Funfaktor fährt.


----------



## berkel (10. November 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Es ist einfach eine Sache der Übung und Übung bekommt man nur durch Training, Training ist halt leider manchmal ein bisschen Quälerei, aber lohnt sich zum Ende hin immer.
> Meine Fahrtechnik hat sich, dank Braunlage, von unterirdisch auf in Ordnung gesteigert.


Eben. Ich sage dazu "Ihr habt die falsche Einstellung. Wieso muss das Spaß machen?" . Wenn man immer nur auf einfachen Trails fährt wird man auch nicht besser.
Ich war im August eine Woche in Portes du Soleil. Da hat es die ganze Woche geschüttet und man hatte morgens eigentlich kein Bock los zufahren (wäre ich nicht im Urlaub gewesen wäre ich auch nicht gefahren). Für die Fahrtechnik konnte dagegen nichts besseres passieren als eine Woche jeden Tag über rutschige Wurzelfelder zu fahren.

In Braunlage ist das Problem für Anfänger, dass es meist zu flach ist. Fährt man da zu langsam bleibt man an jeder Wurzel/Stein hängen und ist dann nur am rumwürgen. Technisch sind die Strecken ja nicht so schwierig. Der Vorteil ist, dass man sich dabei langsam steigern kann. Bei schwierigen, steilen Strecken braucht man dagegen schon einiges an Fahrtechnik um überhaupt heile runter zu kommen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. November 2010)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch nur 4 oder 5 Mal in Lage, aber das hat halt für mich gereicht mich auf den Wurzeln sicherer zu fühlen und auch mal laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Nothing85 (10. November 2010)

Also ich zähl mich defi. als Anfänger Görnsi kann es bestätigen ....und ich war dieses Jahr zum erstenmal überhaupt in einem Park und es war gleich Braunlage...und ich muss leider sagen.......


*ES HAT MIR RIESEN SPAß GEMACHT!!!!!*

so viel das ich noch zwei mal da war....und es wurde immer besser...! Sicher taten mir auch die Unterarme weh...aber ohne fleiß kein Preis und wenn man halt nicht mehr kann gibts ne Pause...! Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder da....das zu 100%!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (10. November 2010)

Vieles was hier zum Schwierigkeitsgrad geschrieben wird sehe ich ähnlich.

Ich wünsche mir auch eine leichte Strecke zum warmfahren oder für zwischendurch.

Grundsätzlich komme ich aber wegen der schweren Strecken zum Wurmberg! Lockere Trails kann ich auf Touren abfahren.

Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass die weiße Strecke mich im Stück oben neben der Straße so an:kotz: das ich bei dieser Abfahrt fast immer auf die Rollerstrecke ausweiche.

Zum Ende der Saison ist meine Frau mitgekommen die nicht den intensiven Trail-Background hat. Dann wird es echt schwer eine halbwegs flüssige Abfahrt zu finden. Um Anfänger heranzuführen wäre eine lockere Route sicher toll.


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. November 2010)

^ genau das habe ich gemeint, ich finde den Park so wie er ist auch sehr gut, auch die Strecken, ich würde mir halt als Auflockerung zu den ganzen technischen Strecken was Flowiges wünschen.
Das heißt ja nicht, dass man dann nur das fahren würde, aber als Auflockerung für Zwischendurch zum Fun haben ist das doch nicht schlecht oder??

Übrigens, die weiße Strecke (Singletrail glaub ich...) sind wir auch gefahren, die finde ich mit Abstand am grottigsten, Löcher auf ner Wiese!!


----------



## Thalor (10. November 2010)

Ich mag den weissen Singletrail! 
Aber ne zusätzliche Strecke mit maximum Flow wär wirklich noch ne Bereicherung.

Abwechslung ist King!


----------



## BikeTiefling (10. November 2010)

Nicht falsch vestehen, ich mag die Startrampe. Die steile Wiese nach der ersten Straßenquerung auch. Aber das relativ flache Stück wenn die weiße Strecke neben der Rollerlinie in den Wald eintaucht ist nicht meins.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (10. November 2010)

thalor schrieb:


> aber ne zusätzliche strecke mit maximum flow wär wirklich noch ne bereicherung.
> 
> Abwechslung ist king!



word !!!


----------



## Goernsi87 (11. November 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Also ich zähl mich defi. als Anfänger Görnsi kann es bestätigen



Da stimme ich zu... aber dafür hast du dich nicht schlecht geschlagen.


----------



## stephan- (11. November 2010)

Das sag ich seit Anfang an, es fehlt einfach eine Strecke aus Brechsand mit Tables, Doubles und großen Anliegern.


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. November 2010)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das sag ich seit Anfang an, es fehlt einfach eine Strecke aus Brechsand mit Tables, Doubles und großen Anliegern.



Tja,und nun überleg mal was solch eine Strecke für ein Aufwand ist und nur mit schwerem Gerät gebaut werden kann.Grade in Anbetracht der Länge

Wenn ich hier schon höre das die Strecke in Braunlage zu anspruchsvoll sind,da empfehle ich wirklich es bei Touren o.ä. zu belassen...

Ohne Anspruch lernt man nie was...


----------



## stephan- (11. November 2010)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Tja,und nun überleg mal was solch eine Strecke für ein Aufwand ist und nur mit schwerem Gerät gebaut werden kann.Grade in Anbetracht der Länge
> 
> Wenn ich hier schon höre das die Strecke in Braunlage zu anspruchsvoll sind,da empfehle ich wirklich es bei Touren o.ä. zu belassen...
> 
> Ohne Anspruch lernt man nie was...



Das ist ein Bikepark, natürlich ist so eine Strecke aufwändig. Man sieht an Winterberg, was es braucht, damit der Laden brummt.
Sicherlich keine 10 Strecken die nur Wurzelgeknüppel sind, da kommt die Familie die sich das mal ansehen will nämlich eher nicht wieder.
Wer sich Bikepark nennt, sollte sowas vorhalten und fertig. Ein paar Linien durch den Wald zu legen und mit wirklich _minimalem Aufwand_ möglichst viele Strecken-Kilometer rauszuziehen ist jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll. Wer bestehen will, muss auch was bieten.

Von zu anspruchsvoll hat niemand geredet.


----------



## William Foster (12. November 2010)

Ich habe zum Geburtstag eine Tagesgutschein für Braunlage bekommen und freue mich (auch als Bergab-Anfänger) schon auf nächstes Jahr, dieses wirds leider nichts mehr. 
Mal sehen, welche Partei recht hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2010)

Fahr halt mal ein paar typische Harztrails als Tour, dann kannst schonmal üben - die sind idR anspruchsvoller als die Linien im Park. Geht, solange kein Schnee liegt. Soll ja super Wetter werden am WE.


----------



## ILJA (12. November 2010)

Ist denn auch geplant neue Strecken nach Schierke zu bauen, wenn der Lift (die Lifte?) in diese Richtung stehen? Da steht ja ein wenig mehr Gefälle zur Verfügung.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2010)

Ab dem Grenzstreifen ist doch da aber alles Nationalpark?


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (12. November 2010)

ILJA schrieb:


> Ist denn auch geplant neue Strecken nach Schierke zu bauen, wenn der Lift (die Lifte?) in diese Richtung stehen? Da steht ja ein wenig mehr Gefälle zur Verfügung.


und schierke ist auch am wurmberg ?


----------



## MichaH2 (12. November 2010)

Stephan, mit der Strecke aus Brechsand und ein paar Anliegern, Tables und so bin ich bei Dir. Würde dem Park sicherlich gut tun, wird aber nicht so ohne weiters umsetzbar sein, da sind wohl einige naturschutzbestimmungen einzuhalten die radikale Eingriffe dieser Art nicht zulassen, abgesehen mal von den immensen Kosten. Hast Du gesehen wie die Jungs geackert haben die den Park gebaut haben? Jeder Balken und jede Latte mußte per Hand an Ort und Stelle gebracht werden.  



stephan- schrieb:


> Fakt ist weiterhin, das die Strecke nunmal zu wenig Gefälle hat, das kann man nicht wegdiskutieren. Wenn du mal genau drauf achtest, wird auch nur dort gefilmt, wo halbwegs Gefälle ist. Die ganzen im Wald versteckten Singletrail-Elemente auf denen man sich tot tritt sind nicht mit drin. Weiterhin fährt er mit einem Allmountain-Rad.
> Hier sind sich fast alle einig, dass die Strecke mit einem kleineren Rad sicher Spaß macht, aber nunmal kein Downhill ist.



Na, dann hab ihr das falsche Rad, ist ja auch letztendlich völlig schnuppe, der Typ im Vid könnte da auch mit einem DHler runter fahren und es sähe nicht anders aus, wahrscheinlich sogar mit nem Klapprad. Fakt ist er kanns, Du und ich und viele andere eben nicht... Ich finde übrigens nicht das man sich tot tritt, klar, die Kurbeln müssen schon bewegt werden aber dafür sind sie ja auch da, wenn nicht könnte man ja Fußrasten anschrauben...

Mich regst halt nur grundsätzlich auf das hier immer mal wieder der Park total schlecht gemacht wird weil zu flach, zu steil, zu wenig anspruchsvoll, zu anspruchsvoll, zu einfach, zu schwer, etc, etc, 
Der Park hat einige Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, da sollte für jede Könnenstufe was dabei sein und wenn man nur dei Chickenways fährt oder sich langsam rantastet. 

nur mal meine 50cent..

Gruß

Micha


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2010)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> und schierke ist auch am wurmberg ?



Der Wurmbergstieg geht bis Schierke. 
Aber der ist nicht interessanter als die Trails im Park. Mäuseklippen / Schnarcherklippen sind etwas lustiger, aber weiter rechts Richtung Elend/ Bodetal und da lohnt die Anfahrt nur wenn man eh den Wurmbergstieg runter ist. 
Oder man nimmt ihn halt als Anfahrt zur Brockenstrasse und fährt dann die ganzen schönen Wege runter  ..

Aber alles drumrum ist NP, keine Chance da irgendwas im Wald zu machen, das gibt Riesenärger!


----------



## BikeTiefling (12. November 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fahr halt mal ein paar typische Harztrails als Tour, dann kannst schonmal üben - die sind idR anspruchsvoller als die Linien im Park. Geht, solange kein Schnee liegt. Soll ja super Wetter werden am WE.



Wir sollten wirklich eine Runde zusammen fahren, ich glaube als Harzer könnte ich was in Heimatkunde lernen. Um so viele interessante Stellen in eine Tour zu packen, wie sie der Wurmberg bietet, hab ich zwei Probleme: Zeit und Kondition.
Stimmt aber, verglichen mit einigen Schlüsselstellen in freier Wildbahn ist es einfach und damit sogar für mich fahrbar.


----------



## ILJA (12. November 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Wurmbergstieg geht bis Schierke.
> Aber der ist nicht interessanter als die Trails im Park. Mäuseklippen / Schnarcherklippen sind etwas lustiger, aber weiter rechts Richtung Elend/ Bodetal und da lohnt die Anfahrt nur wenn man eh den Wurmbergstieg runter ist.
> Oder man nimmt ihn halt als Anfahrt zur Brockenstrasse und fährt dann die ganzen schönen Wege runter  ..
> 
> Aber alles drumrum ist NP, keine Chance da irgendwas im Wald zu machen, das gibt Riesenärger!



wo platz für ein Winterentwicklungskonzept ist, sollte auch platz für ein Sommerentwicklungskonzept sein...Und wenns nur direkt parallel zu den Skipisten verläuft, die sollen nämlich auch teilweise durch den NP gehen, man muss sich halt nur früh genug mit einklinken.


----------



## HenningHarzcore (12. November 2010)

Da kann ich dem MichaH2 nur Recht geben. Das ständige Geheul.
Fakt ist man kann so einen Park auch kaputt reden.
Wir sollten froh sein das es dort was gibt und das was getan wird.
Das es diesen BikeparkPark überhaupt gibt ist schon riesen Glück der Rest des Nationalparks wird durch viele Regularien "aufgeräumt" z.B. viele Skihütten die Jahrzehnte existierten wurden abgerissen usw.
Klar gibt es an der ein oder anderen Stelle was zu tun aber die Antwort ist Arsch hoch und mitmachen. ich denke nächstes Jahr wird der Bautag nicht nur einmal stattfinden. 
Viele konstruktive Einträge im Forum wurden sich vom Betreiber zu Herzen genommen: zum Beispiel wurde in der zweiten Hälfte der Saison der Park an Regentagen wirklich nur im Sonderfall geschlossen.
Und wer denkt er wäre downhilltechnisch der dicke Hecht im Karpfenteich und es ist alles ja so flach und langweilig der sollte so wie Frank Schneidi Schneider im Video mal ordentlich Gas geben und uns mit seinem Fahrkünsten in Videoform beglücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (12. November 2010)

Lol weil ma einer die Zeit gefunden so een Video zu machen..mich würde ma intressieren wie lange die dafür gebraucht ham(oder ma eine helmcamaufnahme komplett bis durch) ..kann mir keener erzählen das der flüssig durchgefahren is ohne mal wieder zurück zu schieben(zwecks aufnahmen) usw...Ich bin die Line och schon gefahren(ohne abzusteigen) aber geb damit ni an oder so...die is zwar schwer aber och fahrbar wenn man ni an de Bremsen klebt.....


----------



## Nasum (12. November 2010)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Da kann ich dem MichaH2 nur Recht geben. Das ständige Geheul.
> Fakt ist man kann so einen Park auch kaputt reden.
> Wir sollten froh sein das es dort was gibt und das was getan wird.
> Das es diesen BikeparkPark überhaupt gibt ist schon riesen Glück der Rest des Nationalparks wird durch viele Regularien "aufgeräumt" z.B. viele Skihütten die Jahrzehnte existierten wurden abgerissen usw.
> ...



Word.Der Bautag der vor einiger Zeit war hat echt Spass gemacht obwohl es sehr anstregend war.Da ist nur zu hoffen das im nächsten Jahr ein paar mehr Leute da sind...es gab auch was zu essen und Bier  Umso mehr Leute umso mehr kann man reissen und die Leute dort scheinen ein offenes Ohr zu haben.Ich kann für mich sagen das ich froh bin in einer halben Stunde im Bikepark zu sein.Die Strecken find ich gut es ist alles springbar sogar der große Drop und wer nicht möchte fährt den kleinen,der Gap ist vlt. nicht der beste aber wer nicht will fährt vorbei, und die Strecken sind wurzelig aber wer nicht will fährt nebenher.Was ich sagen will ist da ist best. nicht alles perfekt aber ich bin froh das ich was habe und klar gibt es immer einen Bikepark der besser ist aber es wäre doch zu einfach wenn man mal nicht ein wenig nörgeln kann.Ich kann auch Leute verstehen die als Anfänger da stehen und sich denken...schwierig aber da muss man durch.


----------



## Goernsi87 (13. November 2010)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Da kann ich dem MichaH2 nur Recht geben. Das ständige Geheul.
> Fakt ist man kann so einen Park auch kaputt reden.
> Wir sollten froh sein das es dort was gibt und das was getan wird.




Die meisten Beiträge(mit ausnahme von wenigen) sind kein geheul sondern ganz einfach Konstruktive Kritik. Die Leute bringen hier ihre Vebesserungsvorschläge und Anregungen zusammen und genau dafür ist das Forum eig. auch gedacht. Über die Ausdrucksweise lässt sich manchmal streiten... Würde hier niemand seine Kritik und Wünsche äußern, würde das Wurmbergteam auch nie erfahren was evtl. zu verbessern ist oder was sie als nächstes Planen können, um den Park in den nächsten Jahren in die richtige Richtung zu bringen und uns alle glücklich zu machen.


Alles cool Leute


----------



## Nasum (13. November 2010)

@ Goernsi: Hast du schon ein neues Bike?


----------



## Goernsi87 (13. November 2010)

ja habe meine ganzen teile behalten und hab mir ein Demo 8 BJ. 08 gekauft! Habs auchs chon soweit zusammen gebaut. Brauch nur noch ne anständige Schaltung und ein vernüftigen Sattel^^meiner geht garnicht.
Ansonsten ist das Bike fertig


----------



## Nasum (13. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goernsi87 (13. November 2010)

was fährst du für ne Schaltung Nasum? Kannst du mir da was gutes empfehlen was nicht zu teuer ist wie die Sram x.0?


----------



## Nasum (14. November 2010)

Also ich fahre Saint Schaltwerk mit kurzem Schaltwerk und Saint Shifter.Das Schaltwerk hat eine Super hart gespannte Feder da wackelt nix am Schaltwerk und die Gänge hauen auch sehr gut rein.Für das Schaltwerk bezahlst du 70Euro und für den meiner Meinung nach sehr stabilen Shifter liegst du bei ca 55Euro. Also Preis/Leistung ist echt Top bei Saint und ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden mit Schaltwerk(SHORT CAGE!) und Shifter.


----------



## Goernsi87 (14. November 2010)

Den Saint shifter hab ich mir gestern schon bestellt
Beim schaltarm überleg ich noch weil ich eine ziemlich große Kassette hinten fahre (34T). Was ist denn der Unterschied bei den short und long cage´s? Und war bei dir, als du den shifter gekauft hast ein bowdenzug mit Außenhüllen dabei?


----------



## jaamaa (14. November 2010)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied bei den short und long cage´s?



Guckst du hier...


----------



## Goernsi87 (14. November 2010)

UNd was ist wenn ich vorne nur ein Kettenblat hab? dann komme auf irgendwas mit 60. Gibts dafür dann ne andere Rechnung?


----------



## Nasum (14. November 2010)

Goernsi ich hab vorne nur ein Kettenblatt, ich wechsel sogar zwischen mittleren und großen Kettenblatt vorne je nachdem wie ich lustig bin.Ich hab mir nur Short Cage geholt weil ich dann mehr "Freiraum" hinten hab...die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich mir den Schaltarm abreisse ist bei short geringer.Diese Rechnung hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen...kauf Short Cage das passt


----------



## Goernsi87 (14. November 2010)

Alles klar. Hab dank erstmal

Fährst du zur Zeit noch?


----------



## sannihh (14. November 2010)

also meiner Meinung nach zählt Braunlage wirklich zu den leichten Parks, der DH ist easy und der Freeride hat zumindest ab der Mittelstation  viel Flow, das einzige was noch verbessert werden muss sind einige Landungen bei den Sprüngen (aber auch das soll ja die nä Saison in Angriff genommen werden )
also ich hatte da immer super viel Spass und bin mit einem dicken Grinsen nach Hause gefahren


----------



## jaamaa (14. November 2010)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> UNd was ist wenn ich vorne nur ein Kettenblat hab? dann komme auf irgendwas mit *60*. Gibts dafür dann ne andere Rechnung?









Schafft man aber i.d.R. auch ohne Rechner


----------



## Nasum (14. November 2010)

Goernsi87 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Hab dank erstmal
> 
> Fährst du zur Zeit noch?




Ja ich fahr noch...ausser an diesem We aber vlt. Montag nochmal ne Runde vor der Tür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goernsi87 (14. November 2010)

Was heißt denn vor der Tür?
Auf der Croco oder was?


----------



## morph027 (14. November 2010)

Jungens...gehts langsam mal wieder back2topic bitte? Danke


----------



## stephan- (14. November 2010)

sannihh schrieb:


> also meiner Meinung nach zählt Braunlage wirklich zu den leichten Parks, der DH ist easy und der Freeride hat zumindest ab der Mittelstation  viel Flow, das einzige was noch verbessert werden muss sind einige Landungen bei den Sprüngen (aber auch das soll ja die nä Saison in Angriff genommen werden )
> also ich hatte da immer super viel Spass und bin mit einem dicken Grinsen nach Hause gefahren




Woran machst du denn einen schweren und einen leichten Park fest?
Braunlage wird umso schwerer, je schneller man fährt/fahren will, wie eigentlich überall.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. November 2010)

Es gibt im Harz 3 Parks und die Strecke in Thale. Warum soll B.lage für jeden was bieten? Dann fährt man halt als Anfänger z.B. nach Thale oder Hahnenklee. Außerdem gehört Wurzelgefahre für mich schon zu einer Tour dazu, da sollte es im Park Pflicht sein. Wer findet das er in B. zu viel treten muss hat einfach zu dünne Oberschenkel und sollte öfter fahren. Braunlage macht riesen Spass, Anfänger sollten bloß nicht bei Regen das erste Mal dort fahren.


----------



## stephan- (14. November 2010)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wer findet das er in B. zu viel treten muss hat einfach zu dünne Oberschenkel und sollte öfter fahren.




Stimmt. Deswegen werden _Downhill_ Rennen auch grundsätzlich auf Strecken ohne Gefälle ausgetragen. 

Ich bin nicht der Meinung das die Strecken zu wenig Gefälle haben (außer der Racetrack), aber das Argument ist einfach unsinnig.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (14. November 2010)

es hat ja auch keiner gesagt das bl. ein scheiß park ist ! aber ein bisschen konstruktive kritik ist ja ok mmn ... und treten sollte mann auch mal beim downhill  aber wir wollten dieses jahr eine blutige anfängerin mitnehmen die zum glück nicht mitgekommen ist da es stark geregnet hat und wir uns an dem tag auch oft genug abgerollt haben ! und da wäre es ein ziemlich mieser eindruck gewesen den sie dann gehabt hätte wenn sie sich das erste mal ordentlich eingekratert hätte. wäre aber eine brechsand strecke oder ähnliches vorhanden hätte sie sich so langsam herantasten können und nicht gleich die dh oder racetrack mitfahren müßen ! aber die parks im harz sind denoch meine lieblinge  bin echt gespannt was über die jahre dort noch passiert !


----------



## itchyp (14. November 2010)

würdet ihr thale oder hahnenklee denn als "einfacher" bzw. weniger holprig bezeichnen? da war ich nämlich noch nicht.


----------



## ILJA (14. November 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> würdet ihr thale oder hahnenklee denn als "einfacher" bzw. weniger holprig bezeichnen? da war ich nämlich noch nicht.



Thale bin ich schon mit meinem CC-Rad (Hardtail) runtergefahren, und das war jetzt nicht sonderlich unkompfortabler als mit 200mm Federweg.
Einfach ist aber relativ,...da schnell zu sein erfordert so etwa 60% Mut, 30% Fahrtechnik und 10% Kondition, weil relativ viel Gefälle da ist, wo man die Bremse offen lassen muss. In Braunlage sinds 10% Mut, 30% Fahrtechnik und 60% Kondition.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (14. November 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> würdet ihr thale oder hahnenklee denn als "einfacher" bzw. weniger holprig bezeichnen? da war ich nämlich noch nicht.


also mmn ist hahnenklee einfacher als bl ! kommt da aber auch wieder auf die streckenwahl an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. November 2010)

Wo müsst ihr denn alle so viel treten? Ab und zu sicherlich, z.B. oben auf den Holzstücken, aber man kann sonst doch prima Schub mitnehmen... ich find den Park eigentlich durchaus ganz flowig.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. November 2010)

Wenn man es nicht unbedingt auf eine Bestzeit anlegt, braucht man auch nicht treten, da reicht (wie du schon sagst) der Schub aus.


----------



## stephan- (15. November 2010)

Auf den Strecken die liftseitig verlaufen auf jedenfall.

Aber fahrt mal den "Race" "DH" ohne zu treten. Da gibts Uphillpassagen unzwar nicht zu knapp.


----------



## el Lingo (16. November 2010)

Flowig ist wohl doch etwas übertrieben, dafür solltest Du mal in den Deister fahren. Aber es kann auch in Braunlage Spaß aufkommen, wenn man es gut stehen lässt.


----------



## itchyp (17. November 2010)

Deister ist besser oder was? Wäre auch nicht so weit weg von Magdeburg...


----------



## Flame-Blade (17. November 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Flowig ist wohl doch etwas übertrieben, dafür solltest Du mal in den Deister fahren. Aber es kann auch in Braunlage Spaß aufkommen, wenn man es gut stehen lässt.




Du bist noch dran Schuld wenn unsere Trails wieder überquillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (17. November 2010)

Quillen ist gut! Sonntag bin ich so hemmungslos wie lange nicht mehr in die Anlieger gefahren, das war der Wahnsinn. Unter mir alles rutschig, also das Bike auf Kurs halten und sobald man einen Anlieger vor Augen hatte, konnte man sich da nach Herzenslust reindrücken.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (17. November 2010)

Im Deister war ich noch nicht. Aber ich kenn natürlich auch flowigere Strecken. 
Nur ich finde halt nicht, dass man so super viel treten muss. Kondition braucht man aber wegen der Länge auf jeden Fall. Und beim Race DH gebe ich euch recht, dass man viel Treten muss. Das is für mich aber auch irgendwie mehr Single Track als Downhill. Und ich find das zur Abwechslung auch echt mal cool.


----------



## Thalor (17. November 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> Deister ist besser oder was? Wäre auch nicht so weit weg von Magdeburg...



Deister hat aber keine Gondel 
Da darfst Du dann für 2 Minuten Flow 20 Minuten aufwärts kurbeln... Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## jaamaa (17. November 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Da darfst Du dann für 2 Minuten Flow 20 Minuten aufwärts kurbeln... Oder so ähnlich.


 Nur so kommt man in den Genuss der besten Trails. That`s Freeriding!
Obwohl... Heli geh auch noch.


----------



## el Lingo (17. November 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Deister hat aber keine Gondel
> Da darfst Du dann für 2 Minuten Flow 20 Minuten aufwärts kurbeln



Und...?
Hast Du nix in den Beinen?


----------



## itchyp (17. November 2010)

keine Gondel ist kein Problem...also Trails gibts da zu genüge ja?

weiß einer n Ort von wo aus es sich lohnt zu starten bzw. zu dem ein Navi findet?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. November 2010)

Wennigsen ist eine gute Anlaufstelle


----------



## itchyp (17. November 2010)

ist das zufällig ne autobahnraststätte? dann kenn ich die glaub ich vom vorbei fahren.

coole sache, werd ich auf jeden fall mal am wochenende besuchen, wenn mal gutes wetter vorhergesagt wird


----------



## Thalor (18. November 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Und...?
> Hast Du nix in den Beinen?



Yoa, doch das passt schon.
Aber wo hier schon über 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen in Braunlage gejammert wird, erübrigt sich jede Debatte über den Deister.


----------



## el Lingo (18. November 2010)

Deister gibt Bumms in die Beine!

Bitte die Orte lieber per PN abklären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. November 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Flowig ist wohl doch etwas übertrieben, dafür solltest Du mal in den Deister fahren.




mach mal nicht soviel werbung für den deister. wir kommen so schon kaum mit der pflege nach  

p.s. hab gehört von steffen, wir sehen dich bald wieder öfter bei uns. 
back to home  

freut mich 

gruß hoerman


----------



## el Lingo (19. November 2010)

Ja, ich werde mich ein bisschen Bremsen mit der Werbung und ja, im nächsten Jahr werde ich mehr Zeit in Hannover verbringen, ab 2012 dann fest dort. Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema Bikepark Wurmberg! ;-)


----------



## Problem (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte mich nur mal kurz zu wort melden wegen eines etwas älteren themas 3,4 vieleicht auch 5 seiten vorher. Das der Park nichts für Anfänger sei. 

Ich (ich bin jetzt die 3saison dabei) und meine Freundin (für die es die 2saison war) waren im park, beide das erste mal. Das erste mal, etwa nach 1/4 der roten strecke habe ich auf meine freundin gewartet. Der blick aus dem ff-helm. Göttlich. Schockierung, angst, unlust, da war alles dabei! Da habe ich mir schon gedacht: "na toll, und wir haben 2tageskarten gekauft und nu darf ich mir die ganze zeit gemeckere anhören..."
Also runtergequält. Aber gleich wieder hoch. Dann hat sie eine etwas leichtere Linie gewählt und ich bin die gelbe runter. Haben uns dann wieder auf der Hälfte getroffen. Diesmal war der gesichtsausdruck schon anders und als wir dann ganz unten waren auch ganz anders.

Seit der minute ist sie "Wurmberg-süchtig"

Nebenbei ist meine freundin keine draufgängerin und war, zwar keine blutige, aber doch anfängerin. Und mal ganz ehrlich gesagt wenn Braunlage zu schwer ist, der muss wirkich touren fahren. Einfach die richtige linie und strecke wählen und durch. 

We {> BL 


Abgesehen sollte man, auch wenn man nicht 100% zufrieden war den betreibern danken. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel finanzielles risiko man eingehen muss. Und das in einer GEgend wo lange nicht garantiert das es sich lohnt.


----------



## Nasum (15. Dezember 2010)

Oh hier geht noch was.Ja der Bikepark ist auch gut für Anfänger da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Thalor (15. Dezember 2010)

Falls die Verantwortlichen noch mitlesen:

Ich fänd übrigends ein paar Schliessfächer (in Rucksackgröße) an der Talstation extrem praktisch!
(Sowohl für Park- als auch Ski-Betrieb).
Ist ja nicht jeder mit Auto da.


----------



## Nasum (15. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst auch in der nächsten Saison bescheid sagen...kannst bei mir ins Auto packen


----------



## fuschnick (15. Dezember 2010)

oder du fährst gleich bei mir im Auto mit 

aber Schließfächer kommen immer gut


----------



## Thalor (15. Dezember 2010)

Als Mitfahrer wäre man dann aber immer noch auf den Mann mit dem Autoschlüssel angewiesen. 
Trotzdem danke für die Angebote, vllt. klappts ja wirklich mal!


----------



## tresor23 (16. Dezember 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Als Mitfahrer wäre man dann aber immer noch auf den Mann mit dem Autoschlüssel angewiesen.
> Trotzdem danke für die Angebote, vllt. klappts ja wirklich mal!



Wie jetzt vieleicht klappt es also ab Ostern kratze ich persönlich die weiße ******* vom trail wenn es sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (16. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es Ostern ähnlich aussieht wie die komplette Adventszeit, hat da aber einer gut zu tun.


----------



## zweirad-busche (23. Dezember 2010)

Ganz überraschend steht auch dieses Jahr wieder Weihnachten am Ende des Jahres vor der Tür.

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch wünscht das

ZWEIRAD BUSCHE TEAM

Für alle die es mögen:
In YouTube wurde unsere klassische Weihnachtsgeschichte in die heutige Zeit übersetzt:

 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkHNNPM7pJA"]YouTube        - THE DIGITAL STORY OF THE NATIVITY[/nomedia]


----------



## Problem (23. Dezember 2010)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Wenn es Ostern ähnlich aussieht wie die komplette Adventszeit, hat da aber einer gut zu tun.



Aber wäre dsa nich ma geil? Einfach nur die trails geschippt und dann durch! Wie moses nur das wir den schnee teien würden und dann zwischen 2mauern aus schnee durchfahren würden!


----------



## Nasum (23. Dezember 2010)

Auch ein Frohes Fest


----------



## autohomer (23. Dezember 2010)

Also ich denke mal da wirst du viel viel Schnee an die Seite schieben müssem!!!
Frohes Fest euch allen


----------



## Tigerpython (26. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche auch allen Bikern ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Tigerpython


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tresor23 (9. Januar 2011)

Der erste teil ist endlich fertig 




Wenn gefällt bitte kurz auf gefällt mir klicken DAAAANKE...


----------



## Nasum (9. Januar 2011)

Cool


----------



## Struggler (9. Januar 2011)

geiles Teil


----------



## BikeTiefling (9. Januar 2011)

Wann geht endlich die Saison 2011 los ;-)
Top Video!


----------



## tresor23 (10. Januar 2011)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Wann geht endlich die Saison 2011 los ;-)



Ja gute frage wollen wir mal nachrechnen nach 4 tagen regen mit 15°C teilweise hatt es so ca. 40 cm schnee dahin geraft und laut wetter.com bis Sonntag regen und bis Donnerstag noch Plusgrade und es sind nur noch 35cm Schnee über das heist dann wohl nach Adam Riese am ersten Februar Wochenende könnte man die Transporter wieder ein hängen   neee ist spass will ja hier nich GUT WETTER gegen die Wintersportler machen  

_*Also war eine Spaß Rechnung die bestimmt nicht aufgeht*_


----------



## Timbo310 (10. Januar 2011)

Saubere Sache Tresor, mal wieder n cooles Video von dir !

Schön das es Typen gibt die Filmen, das ganze dann noch so zusammenschnippeln, es mit fetter Mucke hinterlegen können und Spaß dabei haben, dann haben wir um so mehr Laune beim anschauen !

Also Respect, Dank und hoffentlich bist du nächstes Jahr wieder so aktiv, auch bei den vielen Bautagen die uns erwarten werden !

Ich hab nämlich so richtig Bock endlich wieder Vollgas zu geben....


Der Waldschrat mit der Chainsaw im Anschlag gefällt mir besonders gut !


----------



## a[R]no (10. Januar 2011)

Oben den größten Drop weg und irgendwo einen neuen in dieser dimension bauen 
Das wäre mein Wunsch für 2011!!!


----------



## stephan- (10. Januar 2011)

Vernünftige Landungen (oder überhaupt mal Landungen), Anlieger, ein paar mehr (sinnvolle) Sprünge.. das wär mal was.


----------



## a[R]no (10. Januar 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Vernünftige Landungen (oder überhaupt mal Landungen), Anlieger, ein paar mehr (sinnvolle) Sprünge.. das wär mal was.



und 2- 3 % mehr gefälle


----------



## stephan- (10. Januar 2011)

Naja, das Gefälle da ist ja nun nicht änderbar - aber man hätte es teilweise deutlich besser nutzen können.
Wobei ich mit dem Gefälle nichtmal unzufrieden bin. Nur ist der Park eben teilweise extrem verbaut und nicht auf maximalen Flow ausgelegt. Ein paar Sprünge mit guter, steiler Landung wirken Wunder.. macht nicht nur Spaß, sondern gibt auch Geschwindigkeit.
Aber irgendwelche 30cm Drops in Wurzelfelder sind einfach nur nervig und machen keinen Spaß, meistens ist man danach auch noch langsamer als vorher.
Und dazu eben der akute Anliegermangel.. aber soweit ich gehört habe, waren deutlich mehr Anlieger geplant und der Erbauer hat die teilweise einfach nicht gebaut.

Naja, ich hoffe, dass der Park sich in den nächsten Jahren noch verbessert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a[R]no (10. Januar 2011)

potential ist da nur wenn ich mir die Dirtstrecke oder was auch immer die schotter 
haufen darstellen sollen anschaue, gut nacht!


----------



## tresor23 (10. Januar 2011)

@stepan & arno : Ja geplant war so einiges anders aber nun ist es halt so und wenn es mehr helfer bei den Bautagen gibt wird da schon ein schuh draus braucht jetzt halt estwas aber wenn wir als Fahrer da etwas in die hand nehmen wird es schon gut die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt  
Leider müssen wir uns ja immer wieder an die vorgaben des Forst halten die können wir nicht einfach links liegen lassen....
Den Großen drop weg zunehmen ist ja etwas sinnlos das macht nur noch mehr arbeit einen neuen habe ich auch schon drüber nach gedacht wo würdest du ihn denn hinstellen? Irgendwo ist etwas ungenau für einen Bauplan  der Bau von anliegern und landungen soll Punkt Eins auf der agenda für das Jahr sein und wie gesagt wenn alle mit anfassen Bauen wir uns unseren eigenen Park ....


----------



## a[R]no (11. Januar 2011)

tresor23 schrieb:


> @stepan & arno : Ja geplant war so einiges anders aber nun ist es halt so und wenn es mehr helfer bei den Bautagen gibt wird da schon ein schuh draus braucht jetzt halt estwas aber wenn wir als Fahrer da etwas in die hand nehmen wird es schon gut die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt
> Leider müssen wir uns ja immer wieder an die vorgaben des Forst halten die können wir nicht einfach links liegen lassen....
> Den Großen drop weg zunehmen ist ja etwas sinnlos das macht nur noch mehr arbeit einen neuen habe ich auch schon drüber nach gedacht wo würdest du ihn denn hinstellen? Irgendwo ist etwas ungenau für einen Bauplan  der Bau von anliegern und landungen soll Punkt Eins auf der agenda für das Jahr sein und wie gesagt wenn alle mit anfassen Bauen wir uns unseren eigenen Park ....



Den Drop bauste ziemlich weit unten beim felsen


----------



## °Fahreinheit (11. Januar 2011)

a[R]no;7906338 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Drop bauste ziemlich weit unten beim felsen



Der Felsen is auf jeden Fall super für zwei bis drei gute Drops. Unten ne schöne Landung hin und oben gute Absprünge ... das wäre Traum. Da kann man verschiedene Höhen realisieren.


----------



## Nasum (11. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub der Felsen ist Tabu...die Idee hatte schon irgendwer beim Bautag und da wurde schon gesagt das wir da nicht ran können/dürfen aber wenn ich falsch liege berichtigt mich bitte.
Wenn der Sch***** Schnee weg ist muss man sicherlich eh erstmal Streckenpflege im allgemeinen machen bevor es dann wieder mit bauen los geht.
Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Bautag und hoffe das viele Leute da mitmachen und sich und ihre Ideen mit einbringen.


----------



## el Lingo (11. Januar 2011)

Ein neuer Drop macht nur im oberen Bereich Sinn, weil man da mehr Gefälle für die Landung hat, sofern man keine Holz-Landung bauen möchte. Sprünge und Anlieger sind das richtige, wenn man Flow erzeugen will. Die Umgebung mit offenen Augen und Fantasie betrachten ist die Lösung. In wie weit kann man sich ein bisschen nach links und rechts weg von den vorhandenen Strecken bewegen?


----------



## Nasum (11. Januar 2011)

Puh wie weit man nach links und rechts neben der Strecke arbeiten kann weiss ich nicht genau...mal abwarten bis sich einer meldet der sich perfekt auskennt, vlt. hat Tresor da nen besseren Einblick.Was mir im unteren Bereich,so ab Mittelstation, aufgefallen ist das dort viele neu gepflanzte Jungbäume stehen was die Sache mit der Streckenerweiterung nach links bzw. rechts nicht einfacher macht.
Aber man kann mit dem gegebenen Sachen und einiger Fantasie,wie du schon sagtest, noch viel aus dem Park rausholen


----------



## stephan- (11. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ein neuer Drop macht nur im oberen Bereich Sinn, weil man da mehr Gefälle für die Landung hat, sofern man keine Holz-Landung bauen möchte.




Genau das ist doch der Punkt. Man kann _überall_ vernünftige Sprünge und Drops bauen, WENN man gerade in die Landung etwas Mühe und Liebe steckt. Ein schöner Shore-Drop kann auch in der Ebene stehen und ist mit einer vernünftig dimensionierten Landung sogar noch zuträglich, da man ordentlich Geschwindigkeit bekommt.
Genauso könnte man im unteren Teil einfach ein paar Sprünge hintereinanderschachteln durch die man durchpushen kann um schneller zu werden, entsprechende Landungen vorausgesetzt.
Genauso gehören mMn zwar Wurzeln und Steine auf eine DH Strecke, aber es spricht nichts dagegen die Absprünge von Doubles etwas zu begradigen, damit man nicht noch direkt vor dem Absprung ausgebremst wird.


----------



## el Lingo (11. Januar 2011)

Klar kann man Drops mit Holz-Landungen auch in die Ebene setzen, aber mit natürlichen Landungen sind sie doch wesentlich besser zu fahren und lassen auch mehr Reserven, wenn man mal zu weit fliegt. Das mit den Sprüngen in Kombination passt auf jeden Fall. Ich denke da an die FR-Strecke in Willingen oder ähnliches, da macht das schon viel Spaß. Im Grunde hat man das ja auch auf der Jumpline hinter der Holz-Line versucht, aber eben viel zu schlecht umgesetzt: Sprünge zu eng, zu dicht aufgereiht, dabei zu kurz, einfach völlig daneben platziert. Die Hälfte der Sprünge, alle ungefähr doppelt so groß und mit mehr Zwischenraum, dann würden die auch gefahren und sind immer noch für ALLE fahrbar.
Die Wurzeln stören mich nicht so sehr, aber man sollte versuchen, verschiedene Streckentypen oder verschiedene Sektionen in den Strecken zu bauen, also mal etwas kurviger, mal mehr Steine, dann Wurzeln usw.. Wer den Ladies Only im Deister kennt, der weiß was ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (11. Januar 2011)

Wer spricht denn von Holzlandungen? Man kann doch eine Landung ganz normal aus Erde bauen und sie mit Holz verschalen damit sie auch hält. Von Holzlandungen halte ich nicht so viel, können böse rutschig werden und ein Draht fährt sich ggf. schnell ab. Daher einfach aus Erde aufschütten.


Die Jumpline zeigt einfach sehr gut die Kompetenz der Erbauer, es ist ja nicht nur die "Jump"line, das zieht sich ja durch den gesamten Park..


----------



## el Lingo (11. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber jetzt weiter über Herr F. zu sprechen, bringt nichts voran. Also ran ans Werk: Strecken gemeinsam abgehen, schauen, wo was Verbesserungen bewirkt und dann umsetzen.
Kicker an den richtigen Stellen können selbst kleine Unebenheiten im Gelände sinnvoll ausnutzen und die Strecken aufwerten.


----------



## a[R]no (11. Januar 2011)

die Jumpline ist der Wahnsinn   ich erinnere mich an einen sturz von mir    Mit der kurzen 90 °landung hätte ich nicht gerechnet...
Ich persönlich empfinde das Roadgab nach dem Northshore trail " glaube ich " auch nicht für super durchdacht... die Anfahrt war glaube bisschen komisch und hat ausgebremst und die landung war auch nicht so das gelbe vom ei...  man muss schon eine perfekt line fahren um nicht ins flat zu springen! Klar kann man sich jetzt wieder um können der Fahrer und und streiten " ich fahre nicht schlecht, komme so gut wie immer rüber aber finde es trotzdem kacke irgendwie " ^^


----------



## Nasum (11. Januar 2011)

Ist auch Kacke das Ding selbst wenn du rüber kommst...total Banane aber wir haben ja die Chance es besser zu machen.Der nächste Bautag wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## tresor23 (11. Januar 2011)

Also die kleine klippe ist tabu Naturschutz gebiet wäre auch für einen Korkenzieher idealgewesen aber abgehakt  
Also nach links und rechts ist da kein bis wenig spielraum da es ja so im konzept steht und der Forst da wie immer nicht mitmachen wird oder schwer zu überzeugen sein wird .... Unten bei den anliegern durften wir ausbrechen damit niemand mehr in ihre schonung fährt .... das wären vieleicht gute argumente um teile um zulegen aber zu 90% ist da wohl nicht viel spielraum... Für dieses jahr sollten wir uns eh auf eine strecke bzw. Abschnitt konzentrieren damit es nicht wild durcheinander geht aber das müssen die jungs von der Seilbahn entscheiden da will denen auch nicht reinreden   Mache morgen oder die tage eine Karte wo wir den berg in secktoren einteilen ( 1-4 oder so ) ist glaube ich sinn voll  oder   dann hat man bessere standpunkt angaben. Also wie Nasum schon sagt wenn viele mit anfassen und auch noch konkrete Ideen haben wird das schon schön und schnell und flowig und und und .....


----------



## a[R]no (12. Januar 2011)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Also die kleine klippe ist tabu Naturschutz gebiet wäre auch für einen Korkenzieher idealgewesen aber abgehakt
> Also nach links und rechts ist da kein bis wenig spielraum da es ja so im konzept steht und der Forst da wie immer nicht mitmachen wird oder schwer zu überzeugen sein wird .... Unten bei den anliegern durften wir ausbrechen damit niemand mehr in ihre schonung fährt .... das wären vieleicht gute argumente um teile um zulegen aber zu 90% ist da wohl nicht viel spielraum... Für dieses jahr sollten wir uns eh auf eine strecke bzw. Abschnitt konzentrieren damit es nicht wild durcheinander geht aber das müssen die jungs von der Seilbahn entscheiden da will denen auch nicht reinreden   Mache morgen oder die tage eine Karte wo wir den berg in secktoren einteilen ( 1-4 oder so ) ist glaube ich sinn voll  oder   dann hat man bessere standpunkt angaben. Also wie Nasum schon sagt wenn viele mit anfassen und auch noch konkrete Ideen haben wird das schon schön und schnell und flowig und und und .....



wenn datum steht posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (12. Januar 2011)

Und die Jungs aus dem Deister informieren


----------



## Nasum (12. Januar 2011)

Na so wie es aussieht sind bestimmt mehr Leute da als letztes mal und ich hoffe El Lingo bringt noch ein paar erfahrene Deister-StreckenBauer mit.


----------



## el Lingo (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn Ihr den Termin fest macht, gebe ich mein bestes!


----------



## Nasum (12. Januar 2011)

Na ich mach den Termin nicht...ich komm nur zum helfen und essen 
Ich warte auch schon auf ein neues Datum


----------



## kosh_hh (12. Januar 2011)

tresor23 schrieb:


> Also die kleine klippe ist tabu Naturschutz gebiet wäre auch für einen Korkenzieher idealgewesen aber abgehakt
> Also nach links und rechts ist da kein bis wenig spielraum da es ja so im konzept steht und der Forst da wie immer nicht mitmachen wird oder schwer zu überzeugen sein wird .... Unten bei den anliegern durften wir ausbrechen damit niemand mehr in ihre schonung fährt .... das wären vieleicht gute argumente um teile um zulegen aber zu 90% ist da wohl nicht viel spielraum... Für dieses jahr sollten wir uns eh auf eine strecke bzw. Abschnitt konzentrieren damit es nicht wild durcheinander geht aber das müssen die jungs von der Seilbahn entscheiden da will denen auch nicht reinreden   Mache morgen oder die tage eine Karte wo wir den berg in secktoren einteilen ( 1-4 oder so ) ist glaube ich sinn voll  oder   dann hat man bessere standpunkt angaben. Also wie Nasum schon sagt wenn viele mit anfassen und auch noch konkrete Ideen haben wird das schon schön und schnell und flowig und und und .....



meiner Meinung sollte die Landung nach den beiden neuen Anliegern (die schon mal ein sehr guter Anfang waren) noch angepasst werden. Durch die Anlieger hat man ja jetzt ordentlich Geschwindigkeit. Damit in die Wurzeln rein macht imo keinen Spaß - besonders bei Nässe. Wäre die Landung etwas entschärft wär das in Verbindung mit den beiden Anliegern eine runde Sache.


----------



## a[R]no (12. Januar 2011)

können bisschen was mit holz rumwerken, bin zimmermann daher sollte die umsetzung easy sein !


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Januar 2011)

Ich liebe diese Naturtrails so, die neuen Anlieger (auch wenn sie sich gut fahren lassen) verschandeln sie optisch so sehr. Eine Holzlandung bzw. Holzkicker/-drop sehen auch kacke aus. Da gibt es bestimmt noch bessere Lösungen, zum Beispiel ein paar cm Erde drüber und ordentlich festrütteln.


Beim letzten Bautag waren ja leider nur eine begrenzte Menge Helfer zugelassen, hoffentlich dürfen nächstes Mal mehr Leute kommen.


----------



## el Lingo (12. Januar 2011)

Anlieger müssen einfach sein, um einen Trail richtig gut zu machen!!!


----------



## stephan- (12. Januar 2011)

Aber bitte auch an den richtigen Stellen und nicht irgendwo im Nirvana..


----------



## a[R]no (12. Januar 2011)

Am besten immer neben den Trails damit die Wanderer auch mal bisschen Gas geben können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (13. Januar 2011)

Hab ich eigentlich erwähnt das ich es kaum erwarten kann bis es wieder los geht.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (13. Januar 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich erwähnt das ich es kaum erwarten kann bis es wieder los geht.



Ne, hast du noch nicht.
Kannst du es eigentlich erwarten, bis es wieder los geht? 

Geht mir übrigens auch so!


----------



## Nasum (13. Januar 2011)




----------



## LiF (13. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin aus dem hohen Norden.

Also wenn ein Bautermin steht werde ich mal nen Kumpel anhauen und zusehen das wir uns auch einen Tag auf den Weg von Bremen zu euch machen!
Braunlage ist für uns der so ziemliche dichteste Bikepark mit 250km und wir wollen in diesem Jahr auch versuchen 2x im Monat hin zu kommen


----------



## el Lingo (13. Januar 2011)

Bis zur Öffnung des Parks werde ich mich auf meine Lieblingstrails im Deister vergnügen und wenn sich in Braunlage nicht viel auf den Trails tut, wird das auch nach Öffnung größtenteils so bleiben. Aber ich helfe gerne mit, damit es im Harz voran geht...


----------



## LiF (13. Januar 2011)

Wo ich das gerade lese, wo GENAU ist eigentlich dieser Deister??


----------



## Nasum (13. Januar 2011)

Hannover Umland

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=deister&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Und die Jungs aus dem Deister informieren




wir haben hier genug zu tun, da können wir nicht auch noch im harz ackern


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wir haben hier genug zu tun, da können wir nicht auch noch im harz ackern



Stell Dich nicht so an, was willst du beispielsweise mit nem Job?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pflaumenaugust (15. Januar 2011)

Waren letztes Jahr 3 mal dort a' eine Woche und uns hat der Park super  gefallen, ok bin auch schon 41. Da muß man auch nicht mehr einen 10 Meter Drop haben .  Ja die Landungen könnten besser sein,sehr viele Wurzeln.
Die Vielfalt der Strecken ist gut, finde besser als Willingen und Winterberg (meine Meinung), man kann zwischendurch einfach eine andere wählen.
Die Preise sind auch voll i.o
Für Leute die den kick suchen,werden ihn da nicht finden.
Den kick gib es an der Currywurstbude (gruß von den Gelsenkirchnern) wirklich lecker


----------



## Resendisback (16. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe es haben hier alle den Jahreswechsel gut überstanden? 

Also ich bin FEST davon überzeugt das mit den Jahren der Felsen in welcher Art auch immer mit eingebunden wird, da darf und kann keiner was gegen sagen.. das wird einfach geschehen, wenn der Park mit den Jahren wächst 




tresor23 schrieb:


> Also die kleine klippe ist tabu Naturschutz gebiet wäre auch für einen Korkenzieher idealgewesen aber abgehakt
> Also nach links und rechts ist da kein bis wenig spielraum da es ja so im konzept steht und der Forst da wie immer nicht mitmachen wird oder schwer zu überzeugen sein wird .... Unten bei den anliegern durften wir ausbrechen damit niemand mehr in ihre schonung fährt .... das wären vieleicht gute argumente um teile um zulegen aber zu 90% ist da wohl nicht viel spielraum... Für dieses jahr sollten wir uns eh auf eine strecke bzw. Abschnitt konzentrieren damit es nicht wild durcheinander geht aber das müssen die jungs von der Seilbahn entscheiden da will denen auch nicht reinreden   Mache morgen oder die tage eine Karte wo wir den berg in secktoren einteilen ( 1-4 oder so ) ist glaube ich sinn voll  oder   dann hat man bessere standpunkt angaben. Also wie Nasum schon sagt wenn viele mit anfassen und auch noch konkrete Ideen haben wird das schon schön und schnell und flowig und und und .....



PS: schönes Video


----------



## agfreerider (17. Januar 2011)

Freut mich das Ihr Euch jetzt schon wieder Gedanken macht um die Bautage.
Die Idee mit der Streckenunterscheidung und Sektoreneinteilung ist gut. Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja ein Voting daraus machen, damit man sieht wo man als erstes ansetzen kann/soll/muss. 
Eine Haben/Soll Karte: Wer von Euch öfters am Start ist , weiß ja jedes kleine Sprüngchen oder Element : Diese zu Kategorisieren wäre der erste Schritt: z.B.

Nummerierung: Stelle Nr.1 
Art: Kicker/Double/Table/Gap/Shore/Drop/Anlieger/Loch/Steinfeld/Wurzelsektion/Gerade/
(Zustand; schlecht / gut leichte;kleine Maßnahme;komplett Neubearbeitung; Verrottet etc...)
Höhe: 30 cm ---- x cm (zu nieder; zu hoch)
Distanz: ca. 1,50 m - 10m (z.b. zu Kurz;zu weit)
Landung: Keine/Schräge/Traverse/Bogen-(zu Flach;zu steil ....)

Danach kann man die Soll Karte daraus generieren.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder am Start sein und die ganzen Vorbereitungen leiten. Viell. mit mehr Vorlaufzeit wenn möglich. Ich selber bin schon wieder am Biken, mit nem neuen Teil, das ich grad am einstellen bin


----------



## Nasum (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich so sehe das sich einige Leute hier echt nen Plan machen und auch gewillt sind etwas für den Park zu tun dann kann das nur gut werden.Weiter so


----------



## el Lingo (17. Januar 2011)

agfreerider schrieb:


> Freut mich das Ihr Euch jetzt schon wieder Gedanken macht um die Bautage.
> Die Idee mit der Streckenunterscheidung und Sektoreneinteilung ist gut. Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja ein Voting daraus machen, damit man sieht wo man als erstes ansetzen kann/soll/muss.
> Eine Haben/Soll Karte: Wer von Euch öfters am Start ist , weiß ja jedes kleine Sprüngchen oder Element : Diese zu Kategorisieren wäre der erste Schritt: z.B.
> 
> ...



Super weiter gedacht, so sollte  man die Sache angehen


----------



## RIderAnDi (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal fragen ob und wann nen Downhill race in Braunlage ist?
Mfg Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (17. Januar 2011)

Vorerst nicht, gestern war zumindest erstmal ski-springen xD


----------



## Thomas (17. Januar 2011)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

